# Daves plunge into massivness...



## Guest

Righty lets give this journal lark a go.

*About me -*

Age - 31

Height - 6ft 5

Weight - 20st 8 / 131kg

Starting up trying to bump myself down to ideally 19st, or just enough not to look a fat cnut.

Im all stocked up on BBW Whey, Jack3d, Multi Vits, Vit C, Cod Liver Oil, Elite Nutrition Weight Loss Stack. Just bought myself a decent mountain bike so ill be doing an hour or so riding every night.

Soon as I drop to my desired weight ill be jumping back on a course, as yet undecided, cross that bridge when I get there.

Im in the gym 4 nights a week. Start 15 mins walk on treadmill, stretch then weights, Finish 15 mins xtrainer. Like I say I plan to be doing an hour or so riding every night just to burn the excess calories off.

Chest - Tri's

Legs - Abs

Back - Bi's

Shoulders - Abs

I split them over weekdays, and rest weekend.

Swapping between Bar and Dumbell every 2 week.

Strength wise im getting there - PB's so far (on course), atm not far off my old PB's (natural) and I WILL beat them eventually. Been concentrating on slow and steady lifting, full movement and squeeze on contraction.

Flat Bench - 170

Deadlift - 240

Squat - 140 (Dont really like to push my legs, bad knees, idea being the bike will strengthen them)

Diet wise, im honestly not that cautious, im mindfull of what I eat but not always the best, biggest problem for me tbh.

*My plan of a day is-*

Breakfast (7am)- 2 scoops Whey, 2 scoops of oats with water. 3 boiled eggs, 1/2 pieces of wholemeal bread depending how full I am.

Pre Gym - 2 scoops of Jack3d, banana.

Post Gym - 2 scoops whey with water.

Dinner (12) - Big Jacket Spud, 2/3 tins of tuna

Meal (14:30) - Lean Mince, Broccoli, Brown Rice

Tea (5pm) - Chicken, Broccoli, Roast veg (Olive Oil), Brown rice/pasta

Super (8pm) - Same as above minus the rice

Bed (11) - 2 Scoops of whey with Skimmed Milk

Ill try and update weekly, but will only be weighing myself ever 2 week, gets on my t1ts watching the scales bob up and down.

Any ideas or help deffo welcome.

Cheers for reading.

Dave


----------



## Rob68

Im subbed Dave,will enjoy this mate good luck big fella :thumb:


----------



## watson100

Would add another meal inbetween 12pm and 5pm keep the metabolism firing


----------



## Guest

Added the meal, cheers pal, and eating it as I type.

Breakfast, dinner and meal 3 down, stuffed!! Ready for bed now haha

Gym went well, Chest and Tri's today, absolutely knackered! Will never get used to that Jack3d, really strong stuff face still tingley now, great for that little extra tho.

All good!


----------



## Rob68

Did you find a new gym ,remember you were looking for one


----------



## Guest

No m8, still going to Powermill in middleton, just jump on the m60 @ prestwich, its only 10 mins in the car


----------



## flinty90

will pop in here now and again to have a look... hope you do well mate , do you have calories for your diet mate ?? and whats your maintanance ???

good luck


----------



## Rob68

DaveW said:


> No m8, still going to Powermill in middleton, just jump on the m60 @ prestwich, its only 10 mins in the car


And a damn good excuse to drive the new toy too


----------



## watson100

I'm the same mate always find I'm ready for another meal 2-3 hours after the last gotta love the bodybuilding lifestyle


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> will pop in here now and again to have a look... hope you do well mate , do you have calories for your diet mate ?? and whats your maintanance ???


Not the foggiest m8, im not really clued up on all that side of it. Trying to keep it simple


----------



## Milky

Your already massive mate. Will pop.on and help.if l can.


----------



## andy

subbed mate. look forward to seeing how you get on


----------



## flinty90

DaveW said:


> Not the foggiest m8, im not really clued up on all that side of it. Trying to keep it simple


thats fair enough mate, but what you need to do is try and find out your maintanance and then what calories your eating, it might be fine for a bit whilst you lose weight , but if you dont know your starting point and what your eating macros wise you wont know what you need to do to make the fine adjustments later on down the line mate...

just some advice thats all , i have lost a lot of weight mate and i can assure you i was never successful until i knew what i was actually consuming...

its as easy as that , calories in versus calories out...

a simple equation for you is to lose weight look at your bodyweight in pounds X 12 try that as a start then further down line move it to bodyweight in lbs x 10

keep doing this until you start to lose goo weight steadily , or like you say up cardio


----------



## Guest

Good Luck with your goals mate! Subbed to see how you get on, reminds me i need to get some jack3d!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> thats fair enough mate, but what you need to do is try and find out your maintanance and then what calories your eating, it might be fine for a bit whilst you lose weight , but if you dont know your starting point and what your eating macros wise you wont know what you need to do to make the fine adjustments later on down the line mate...
> 
> just some advice thats all , i have lost a lot of weight mate and i can assure you i was never successful until i knew what i was actually consuming...
> 
> its as easy as that , calories in versus calories out...
> 
> a simple equation for you is to lose weight look at your bodyweight in pounds X 12 try that as a start then further down line move it to bodyweight in lbs x 10
> 
> keep doing this until you start to lose goo weight steadily , or like you say up cardio


Spot on mate, all advice is welcome m8y ill have a look deffo.

Just need to find out how to calculate what im eating?

The stuff like my mince and chicken dont have the values on them and what not coming from the butchers. I used to have a site that did it, cant for the life of me remember what is was tho?

Memory like a sieve pal haha


----------



## Ts23

DaveW said:


> Righty lets give this journal lark a go.
> 
> *About me -*
> 
> Age - 31
> 
> Height - 6ft 5
> 
> Weight - 20st 8 / 131kg
> 
> Starting up trying to bump myself down to ideally 19st, or just enough not to look a fat cnut.
> 
> Im all stocked up on BBW Whey, Jack3d, Multi Vits, Vit C, Cod Liver Oil, Elite Nutrition Weight Loss Stack. Just bought myself a decent mountain bike so ill be doing an hour or so riding every night.
> 
> Soon as I drop to my desired weight ill be jumping back on a course, as yet undecided, cross that bridge when I get there.
> 
> Im in the gym 4 nights a week. Start 15 mins walk on treadmill, stretch then weights, Finish 15 mins xtrainer. Like I say I plan to be doing an hour or so riding every night just to burn the excess calories off.
> 
> Chest - Tri's
> 
> Legs - Abs
> 
> Back - Bi's
> 
> Shoulders - Abs
> 
> I split them over weekdays, and rest weekend.
> 
> Swapping between Bar and Dumbell every 2 week.
> 
> Strength wise im getting there - PB's so far (on course), atm not far off my old PB's (natural) and I WILL beat them eventually. Been concentrating on slow and steady lifting, full movement and squeeze on contraction.
> 
> Flat Bench - 170
> 
> Deadlift - 240
> 
> Squat - 140 (Dont really like to push my legs, bad knees, idea being the bike will strengthen them)
> 
> Diet wise, im honestly not that cautious, im mindfull of what I eat but not always the best, biggest problem for me tbh.
> 
> *My plan of a day is-*
> 
> Breakfast (7am)- 2 scoops Whey, 2 scoops of oats with water. 3 boiled eggs, 1/2 pieces of wholemeal bread depending how full I am.
> 
> Pre Gym - 2 scoops of Jack3d, banana.
> 
> Post Gym - 2 scoops whey with water.
> 
> Dinner (12) - Big Jacket Spud, 2/3 tins of tuna
> 
> Meal (14:30) - Lean Mince, Broccoli, Brown Rice
> 
> Tea (5pm) - Chicken, Broccoli, Roast veg (Olive Oil), Brown rice/pasta
> 
> Super (8pm) - Same as above minus the rice
> 
> Bed (11) - 2 Scoops of whey with Skimmed Milk
> 
> Ill try and update weekly, but will only be weighing myself ever 2 week, gets on my t1ts watching the scales bob up and down.
> 
> Any ideas or help deffo welcome.
> 
> Cheers for reading.
> 
> Dave


Diet needs alot more protein mate from whole food not much there at all, specially for a 20 clem 6'5 gadgie.


----------



## Ts23

Ts23 said:


> Diet needs alot more protein mate from whole food not much there at all, specially for a 20 clem 6'5 gadgie.


cant be much more than 100g of protein in there mate from whole foods.


----------



## Ts23

DaveW said:


> Spot on mate, all advice is welcome m8y ill have a look deffo.
> 
> Just need to find out how to calculate what im eating?
> 
> The stuff like my mince and chicken dont have the values on them and what not coming from the butchers. I used to have a site that did it, cant for the life of me remember what is was tho?
> 
> Memory like a sieve pal haha


i just go with 1 chicken brast ben about 25g after cooked and 100g of lean mine is around 20g


----------



## Guest

Cheers matey, I think I need to re plan my diet big time, seems im pi5sing in the wind


----------



## Ts23

Breakfast (7am)- 2 scoops Whey, 2 scoops of oats with water. 3 boiled eggs, 1/2 pieces of wholemeal bread depending how full I am.

Pre Gym - 2 scoops of Jack3d, banana.

Post Gym - 2 scoops whey with water.

Dinner (12) - Big Jacket Spud, 1 tin of tuna, 5 egg whites

Meal (14:30) - 250grams Lean Mince, Broccoli, Brown Rice

Tea (5pm) -200 grams Chicken, Broccoli/ cooked in oliv oil

Super (8pm) 200 grams chicken, cooked in olive oil, almonds

Bed (11) - 2 Scoops of whey with water, 50gram cottage cheese

This is a better insight of were yo want to be aiming for mate, if possible.


----------



## Guest

Cheers bud


----------



## flinty90

DaveW said:


> Cheers bud


go to www.fitday.com mate and set yourself a account up on there, it has everything you need to log calories of stuff...

i know its a pain but as soon as you have a couple of set days planned its relatively straight forward matey ...

you will do good things if can you get it all sorted properly mate, no good doing it half 4rsed mate if your going to town on everything else


----------



## Guest

Thats the values from todays food, not counting 3x bbw whey protein shakes (water) good? bad? any changes you would make?


----------



## Guest

Righty todays food sorted and counted.

Breakfast - 5 boiled eggs (2 yolks), 100g Oats, 2 scoops whey

Pre Gym - 2 scoops of Jack3d.

Post Gym - 2 scoops whey / water.

Dinner - 100g Whole wheat pasta, 1 tin tuna, 5 egg whites

Meal 3 - 200g Chicken, 6 broccoli florets, 150g brown rice.

Tea - 200g Chicken, Tbs Olive Oil, 6 broccoli florets

Supper - 200g Chicken, Tbs Olive Oil, 1oz Almonds

Bed - 2 scoops whey, 50g cottage cheese


----------



## flinty90

DaveW said:


> View attachment 63002
> 
> 
> Righty todays food sorted and counted.
> 
> Breakfast - 5 boiled eggs (2 yolks), 100g Oats, 2 scoops whey
> 
> Pre Gym - 2 scoops of Jack3d.
> 
> Post Gym - 2 scoops whey / water.
> 
> Dinner - 100g Whole wheat pasta, 1 tin tuna, 5 egg whites
> 
> Meal 3 - 200g Chicken, 6 broccoli florets, 150g brown rice.
> 
> Tea - 200g Chicken, Tbs Olive Oil, 6 broccoli florets
> 
> Supper - 200g Chicken, Tbs Olive Oil, 1oz Almonds
> 
> Bed - 2 scoops whey, 50g cottage cheese


nice one mate, glad you using the log, makes it a lot more visible to yourself and easily identifies where you need to be making changes...

your on the right road now matey !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Back and Bi's went fine today, swapped it with legs because I [email protected] my knee yesterday and still a bit sore, clumsey sod.

Back was slow and controlled, Wide grip pull downs, close grip - palms in pull downs, cable rows, deadlifts, bent over row. drop sets on Bi's, hammers, concentration curls and finished off with 21's


----------



## JANIKvonD

i actually think there was plenty protein in ur original diet mate-

3whole eggs - 20g ish

3tins tuna - 90-100g ish

u say chicken for 2 of ur meals 60g ish if ur only having 1 breast each meal (which i doupt)

lean mince - 40g ish.

= 220g-250g without supps is plenty.

i think ppl are being mislead with typing 2/3 tins thinking u mean two thirds of a tin.


----------



## BoxerJay

I'm also 6ft 5 but hovering around the miserable mark of 15 stone, hopefully someday I will get to around 17 - 18 stone


----------



## Guest

Todays food pretty much the same as yesterdays.

This morning was Shoulders and Abs, DB Shoulder press, Front raises, Side raises, Reverse Fly, Upright rows, Shrugs.

Crunches, Crunch Twists

Had to miss the cardio afer today needed to get back for a delivery. Will go for a run round the block a couple of times tonight.

Nackered!


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> i actually think there was plenty protein in ur original diet mate-
> 
> 3whole eggs - 20g ish
> 
> 3tins tuna - 90-100g ish
> 
> u say chicken for 2 of ur meals 60g ish if ur only having 1 breast each meal (which i doupt)
> 
> lean mince - 40g ish.
> 
> = 220g-250g without supps is plenty.
> 
> i think ppl are being mislead with typing 2/3 tins thinking u mean two thirds of a tin.


tobe fair mate you arent far wrong, however a bloke that weighs just short of 300 pounds and when cutting requires over 1.5 g of protein per lbs of bodyweight 220 grams isnt enough

and 3 tins of tuna arent the best sources of protein anyway ..

so although you arent far wrong, things were just bieng said to improve his situation ...


----------



## flinty90

DaveW said:


> Todays food pretty much the same as yesterdays.
> 
> This morning was Shoulders and Abs, DB Shoulder press, Front raises, Side raises, Reverse Fly, Upright rows, Shrugs.
> 
> Crunches, Crunch Twists
> 
> Had to miss the cardio afer today needed to get back for a delivery. Will go for a run round the block a couple of times tonight.
> 
> Nackered!


a brisk wa;k would do you just as much benefit mate to burn fat !!! less stress on your knees seeing as your a big boy lol


----------



## Guest

Legs done, had to spill myself down the gym stairs. Legs gone to jelly, the protein nearly paid me a second visit, soo close to spewing my ring up.

Leg Press, Seated Leg Extensions, Standing Calf Raise, Seated Single Leg Calf Raises, Lying Leg Curls, SLDL

Bike arrived this morning so soon as im finished working, off out for an hour. Trying to find a decent bike app for my phone keep track etc.

Thats my week of weights done, tomorrow and weekend will be bike and swimming and well deserved rest.

Food wise exactly the same as yesterday, with some chicken sauce ive found.


----------



## flinty90

DaveW said:


> Legs done, had to spill myself down the gym stairs. Legs gone to jelly, the protein nearly paid me a second visit, soo close to spewing my ring up.
> 
> Leg Press, Seated Leg Extensions, Standing Calf Raise, Seated Single Leg Calf Raises, Lying Leg Curls, SLDL
> 
> Bike arrived this morning so soon as im finished working, off out for an hour. Trying to find a decent bike app for my phone keep track etc.
> 
> Thats my week of weights done, tomorrow and weekend will be bike and swimming and well deserved rest.
> 
> Food wise exactly the same as yesterday, with some chicken sauce ive found.


nice one mate, good feeling when your week has gone well isnt it !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> nice one mate, good feeling when your week has gone well isnt it !!! :thumbup1:


Yeah m8, been a good tough week. Looking forward to a rest tomorrow, and a good swim sat and sun morning.


----------



## BIG BUCK

JANIKvonD said:


> i actually think there was plenty protein in ur original diet mate-
> 
> 3whole eggs - 20g ish
> 
> 3tins tuna - 90-100g ish
> 
> u say chicken for 2 of ur meals 60g ish if ur only having 1 breast each meal (which i doupt)
> 
> lean mince - 40g ish.
> 
> = 220g-250g without supps is plenty.
> 
> i think ppl are being mislead with typing 2/3 tins thinking u mean two thirds of a tin.


x2 i think the proteins fine


----------



## BIG BUCK

Hi Dave, just thought i'd let you know i started powerwalking (mincing!) on the treadmill and the fat is coming off! We're to big to do that running Sh1t! I do 90 mins on a slight incline 3 x a week, doesn't f£ck your knees up and you can use your iphone whilst doing it, just!

good luck


----------



## Guest

BIG BUCK said:


> Hi Dave, just thought i'd let you know i started powerwalking (mincing!) on the treadmill and the fat is coming off! We're to big to do that running Sh1t! I do 90 mins on a slight incline 3 x a week, doesn't f£ck your knees up and you can use your iphone whilst doing it, just!
> 
> good luck


Haha cheers pal, ive just put my bike together now, fobbed the rest of my work off til tomorrow.

Gonna go see how unfit I am, was forever out on my bike as a kid, doubt ill get anywhere near as far haha we will see.


----------



## flinty90

DaveW said:


> Haha cheers pal, ive just put my bike together now, fobbed the rest of my work off til tomorrow.
> 
> Gonna go see how unfit I am, was forever out on my bike as a kid, doubt ill get anywhere near as far haha we will see.


you will be surprised at how far you dont get lol

i have done hours on a stationary bike mate, i play hockey so im fit with it..

got on a mountain bike for first time in years, i was fcuked by time i got to top of street pmsl only bloody 800 yards lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> tobe fair mate you arent far wrong, however a bloke that weighs just short of 300 pounds and when cutting requires over 1.5 g of protein per lbs of bodyweight 220 grams isnt enough
> 
> and 3 tins of tuna arent the best sources of protein anyway ..
> 
> so although you arent far wrong, things were just bieng said to improve his situation ...


yeh i see what ur sayin mate.....but its 1.5g x1lb LBM (LEAN body mass) not total weight. 220g + the supps he was taking was plenty imo. not taking anything away from what any1s said lol...some great advise, good luck dave...ill be following


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh i see what ur sayin mate.....but its 1.5g x1lb LBM (LEAN body mass) not total weight. 220g + the supps he was taking was plenty imo. not taking anything away from what any1s said lol...some great advise, good luck dave...ill be following


Fair dues brother !!!


----------



## Guest

Done 17mile on my bike today (6.5 first go, 10.3 2nd) not bad for my 1st go I thought.

Planning a few routes I can take, one of my mates said there is a good trail not far from me, so will be giving that a whirl over the weekend.

Just found myself a cycling app Sports Tracker for my phone aswell so will be able to calculate, distance, route, speed, up and downhill gains aswell as cals burnt, will be testing that 2mmrw.

Fully expecting to be in limp mode 2mmrw, legs are tight!

Hot bath time me thinks


----------



## andy

DaveW said:


> Done 17mile on my bike today (6.5 first go, 10.3 2nd) not bad for my 1st go I thought.
> 
> Planning a few routes I can take, one of my mates said there is a good trail not far from me, so will be giving that a whirl over the weekend.
> 
> Just found myself a cycling app Sports Tracker for my phone aswell so will be able to calculate, distance, route, speed, up and downhill gains aswell as cals burnt, will be testing that 2mmrw.
> 
> Fully expecting to be in limp mode 2mmrw, legs are tight!
> 
> Hot bath time me thinks


jelly legs for big Dave tomorrow methinks....


----------



## Guest

andyim said:


> jelly legs for big Dave tomorrow methinks....


Right on the button m8, legs shaking like a sh1tting dog this morning.

Went out for an early ride nice and steady 7 mile, come back half hour later back to shaking haha, struggling pushing the clutch driving without them rattling haha.

Just sat at the PC now hiding from incoming work emails (Dave is away!)

Its friday wind down day, b0llox to opening any cans of worms


----------



## Rob68

Did you buy a road or mountain bike dave?


----------



## Guest

Mountain bike m8, my brother got the cycle to work scheme thing so it got me tax off it.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/rockhopper-2011-mountain-bike-ec024978


----------



## Guest

Needed summat with half decent brakes m8 to stop my fat ar5e hahaha


----------



## Rob68

DaveW said:


> Mountain bike m8, my brother got the cycle to work scheme thing so it got me tax off it.
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/rockhopper-2011-mountain-bike-ec024978


That is a very nice looking bike dave ...my older brother has a specialized road bike...


----------



## Milky

I have a Specialized Enduro with ten inch travel on the front forks, gas suspension on the rear and disc brakes all round and l fu*king LOVE IT !


----------



## Guest

Thats some bike milky! very nice indeed!


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> I have a Specialized Enduro with ten inch travel on the front forks, gas suspension on the rear and disc brakes all round and l fu*king LOVE IT !


Aint a clue what sort of bike that is,but im guessing its special,as all the specialized ones ive seen are something else....


----------



## Hendrix

How's the massivness going dude?


----------



## Guest

So far so good mate, 1st week in the bag. Food been right on the nail, even tonight the Missus and lad got pizza, I had chicken and salad.

Not been anywhere near the scales yet tho, gonna leave it a week or so, let any changes if any kick in.

Weekend of rest now, swimming 1st thing tommorow and Sunday, apparently I'm painting the bathroom anyway so that's my time up haha.


----------



## flinty90

DaveW said:


> So far so good mate, 1st week in the bag. Food been right on the nail, even tonight the Missus and lad got pizza, I had chicken and salad.
> 
> Not been anywhere near the scales yet tho, gonna leave it a week or so, let any changes if any kick in.
> 
> Weekend of rest now, swimming 1st thing tommorow and Sunday, apparently I'm painting the bathroom anyway so that's my time up haha.


Dont worry about the scales too much mate,, how are you feeling ? how you looking in mirror ? hows your clothes fitting ??

they are the things i use to determine how well im doing, you could be havier on scale weight but still leaning up , and it can be a headfcuk getting on scales and it not showing a loss even though you know you feel leaner !!!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Dont worry about the scales too much mate,, how are you feeling ? how you looking in mirror ? hows your clothes fitting ??
> 
> they are the things i use to determine how well im doing, you could be havier on scale weight but still leaning up , and it can be a headfcuk getting on scales and it not showing a loss even though you know you feel leaner !!!!


BANG ON THE MONEY there Flinty.

Scales can mess with your head, the mirror doesnt.


----------



## Guest

No big changes as yet, none that ive noticed anyway.

Have been really tired tho past 2 days, but unable to sleep. Prolly the extra cardio taking its toll.

Been out this morning on the bike just under 10 mile nice and steady, back to being b0lloxed again haha


----------



## Rob68

You enjoying the bike so far?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> You enjoying the bike so far?


Yeah pal, legs and ar5e killing atm, but all good. Enjoying it


----------



## Milky

DaveW said:


> Yeah pal, legs and ar5e killing atm, but all good. Enjoying it


You really need some padded shorts mate.


----------



## Rob68

DaveW said:


> Yeah pal, legs and ar5e killing atm, but all good. Enjoying it


You`ll get used to it after a short while dave then wont be a problem... tour de france next year for you mate :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Well cracking nights sleep last night, went to bed @ half 9 woke up at half 9 this mornin, must have needed it. Never do that! Could actually go back to bed now not a problem.

Just getting the missus fed and watered before she swans off to work them me and the lad are out either swimming or for a short run / walk.


----------



## Milky

DaveW said:


> Well cracking nights sleep last night, went to bed @ half 9 woke up at half 9 this mornin, must have needed it. Never do that! Could actually go back to bed now not a problem.
> 
> Just getting the missus fed and watered before she swans off to work them me and the lad are out either swimming or for a short run / walk.


Let me know if you fancy a workout one time mate, would be great to put each other thro the mill.

Even tempted to join you for a bike ride !!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Let me know if you fancy a workout one time mate, would be great to put each other thro the mill.
> 
> Even tempted to join you for a bike ride !!


Yeah deffo m8, we will have to sort something out


----------



## ripped-diesel

Hi Dave,

I shall be reading your journal religiously 

Keep up the good work m8

Nick


----------



## Guest

Righty start of the week again - Chest and Tri's tonight.

Food for the day -

Breakfast (0700) - 2 scoops whey (water), 4 Weetabix (skimmed milk, no sugar), 4 boiled egg whites, strong coffee.

Dinner (12) 250g Chicken, 125g brown rice, broccoli.

Meal 3 (14:30) 250g Chicken, 125g brown rice, Roast Veg (Olive Oil)

Pre gym - 2 scoop jack3d, banana

Post gym - 2 scoop whey (water)

Tea (1700) 250g Monk Fish, Roast Veg (Olive Oil), 100g brown rice

Supper (2000) 3 boiled egg whites, green salad, almonds.

Bed (2300) 2 scoops whey (milk), 50g cottage cheese (growing a real hatred for this stuff dont know why)



That is not including the 3 lots of whey, so that bumps the cals and protein count up


----------



## Guest

Well **** myself @ the gym today.

Hid way through chest, Start off on Incline, 4 sets all fine, warmup and sets, heavier tapering down in reps.

Come to flat, 60k fine, 80k fine, 100k fine 120 get to 2 start getting a shudder in my right pec, come down for 3rd total loss of any strength, couldnt move the bar whatsoever, my mate balls deep in his blackberry messenger not noticed im like an upturned beetle on my back (useless **** haha)

God knows what it was, soon as I got the weight off me it was fine?? No pain or anything just an uncontrollable shudder and total loss of any strength??

Give it a rest for 5 mins and all was fine back to normal, 1st time thats happened, crapped myself ha.

Other than that all fine,

Incline, Flat, Decline, DB Flies, DB Pullovers, Machine flies (getting strong on these now, stack + 60k), cable push downs, skulls and finito.


----------



## Guest

Quick Pic, Doesnt look any leaner to me..... bugger.

It will only make me go at it harder!


----------



## flinty90

DaveW said:


> View attachment 63237
> 
> 
> Quick Pic, Doesnt look any leaner to me..... bugger.
> 
> It will only make me go at it harder!


patience mate it will come bro !!!


----------



## flinty90

looking at that food plan mate your still lacking a bit of protein and too many carbs in there pal ... get rid of some of the rice mate and put more eggs or something in there mate eat the whole eggs


----------



## Milky

Dave you have a fu*king good frame there mate stop beating yourself up.


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> looking at that food plan mate your still lacking a bit of protein and too many carbs in there pal ... get rid of some of the rice mate and put more eggs or something in there mate eat the whole eggs


Aye seen that, im just about to cook tea now, been ****ing about with work on the phone. Gonna drop the rice, and get some eggs down me while I wait for it to cook.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Dave you have a fu*king good frame there mate stop beating yourself up.


Cheers mucka


----------



## Guest

Tea's on, 3 chicken breasts, broccoli. Just munching through some micro waved scrambled egg (4), full already tbh haha


----------



## Milky

Christ mate thats some amount of food !!


----------



## Guest

It was m8, jesus im about to pop. Give it half hour im gonna get a shake in me.


----------



## flinty90

DaveW said:


> It was m8, jesus im about to pop. Give it half hour im gonna get a shake in me.


get the fcucka down ya mate lol


----------



## flinty90

repost your fitday thing with the eggs in it mate and the rice out lets have a look !!!!


----------



## Guest

Total

Cals - 2,332

Fat(g) - 75.7

Carbs(g) - 190.7

Prot(g) - 229.2

Add another shake to that aswell


----------



## flinty90

DaveW said:


> Total
> 
> Cals - 2,332
> 
> Fat(g) - 75.7
> 
> Carbs(g) - 190.7
> 
> Prot(g) - 229.2
> 
> Add another shake to that aswell


what cals were you aiming for per day matey ???


----------



## Guest

Not entirely sure tbh m8, thought 2500ish was a good aiming point.

Just to maintain any muscle, if thats at all possible.


----------



## flinty90

DaveW said:


> Not entirely sure tbh m8, thought 2500ish was a good aiming point.
> 
> Just to maintain any muscle, if thats at all possible.


what do you weigh mate in pounds ???


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> what do you weigh mate in pounds ???


298.2 pounds according to the google (21st 3 according to the scales a min ago, clothed)


----------



## Marshan

Best of luck,hope it goes well for you Dave!


----------



## flinty90

DaveW said:


> 298.2 pounds according to the google (21st 3)


ok mate well basing it on the fact that you want to lose some weight you need to be in about a 500 calorie defecit

so normally for maintanance its

your bodyweight in pounds X 14 that should give you a rough maintanance calories..

in your case 298 x 14 = 4172 calories

now if you were to want to lose weight you should times bodyweight by about 12

so 298 X 12 = 3576 calories per day

so i would personally be aiming for about 3500 mark until you could see if your weight will go down or not..

problem with dropping calories too much mate is that your body then has nowhere else to go, you may lose a load of weight at 3500 cals per day you might not.

but if you drop cals to low your body might be craving the calories and holding onto everything wondering why your starving it..

your muscle will remain if you keep protein high enough.

i would go with that mate for a couple of weeks and slowly make the adjustments as you need to..

i would say dropping down to 2500 per day straight off may be too excessive and you might be missing out on calories your body needs to keep strength and energy up through out the day ...

just my thoughts mate


----------



## Guest

Cheers for all you input m8, youve been a star (rep'd),

After all the shakes have been added it cant be that far off?

Per 30g (1 scoop)

Kcals - 117

Pro - 22

Fat 1.56

Usually 3x2 scoops a day

Kcals - 702

Pro - 132

Fat - 9.36

(2500+702) 3202 rougly with them added


----------



## flinty90

DaveW said:


> Cheers for all you input m8, youve been a star (rep'd),
> 
> After all the shakes have been added it cant be that far off?
> 
> Per 30g (1 scoop)
> 
> Kcals - 117
> 
> Pro - 22
> 
> Fat 1.56
> 
> Usually 3x2 scoops a day
> 
> Kcals - 702
> 
> Pro - 132
> 
> Fat - 9.36
> 
> (2500+702) 3202 rougly with them added


nice one mate, i would say anything around the 3000 mark will be a good start so thats looking good pal, you just got to spread it out over day a bit better for your stomachs sake now pal pmsl !!!!


----------



## shane89

dave your 6ft 5 same as me, i just want to knw what was your starting weight? was you always a bit of a lump or was you skinny? im naturally slim always struggle to put weight on id love to have your size


----------



## Guest

Aye gonna go for a walk in a mo, feeling bloated!


----------



## Guest

shane22 said:


> dave your 6ft 5 same as me, i just want to knw what was your starting weight? was you always a bit of a lump or was you skinny? im naturally slim always struggle to put weight on id love to have your size


Yeah ive always been tall m8, 6ft 3 @ 16 when I left school. Was never a big lad tho just a long streak of p1ss, but always quite heavy 13-14 stone ish in school.

About 18-20ish I started putting my weight on, not really eating anything special just always hungry, was quite a big lad in my early 20's, did alot of gym and thai boxing. Just turned to fat as I got to my late 20's going to the gym died off as did the thai boxing and here I am again haha


----------



## Guest

Well up at the crack of a sparrows fart this morning, 5:45 just woke up wide awake, tried to get some off the missus, got told to p1ss off..... married life for you.

So went down and went through the fridge, sort my shopping list out.

Had breaky, shake, 100g porridge, coffee, banana. Got them 2 up fed and watered and shipped out out to work and school.

Done a bit of work till 9, had a walk to morrisons got all my stuff in.

Got most of my days work done already, sat here bored, sweating my tits off on these weight loss tabs. Not going to the gym till later on again.

Shoulders today, give them a good going over. Roll on 3 o clock.


----------



## Guest

Todays Food.

Breakfast - Shake, 150g Oats (1/2 pint skimmed milk), Banana, Strong Coffee. (Was hungry!)

Dinner - 2 tins tuna, 150g wholewheat pasta in a tomato sauce.

Gym - Skipped the Jack3d today, struggled getting to sleep last night

Post gym - Shake

Meal 3 - 150g Chicken breast, Broccoli.

Tea - 200g Chicken Breast, Broccoli.

Supper - 150g Chicken breast, Broccoli.

Bed - Shake, Cottage cheese, Almonds.

Really struggling with the food today, felt full since dinner, had to force the 3pm feed down.

Gym went sound it was back today not shoulders, creeping upto my PB on Deads 220 for 4 today, didnt seem to tire, just kept going.

Few extra reps on the rows and pulldowns aswell, moving in the right direction.


----------



## BIG BUCK

F£cking hell 150g of oats! Cook little pot cook!

Regarding your 3pm feed, i'd never force myself to eat on a cut, i have chicken breasts cooked in a tupperware in the fridge, just nibble on a small breast rather than a full on meal

and yes, i know i said nibble on a small breast!


----------



## Guest

BIG BUCK said:


> F£cking hell 150g of oats! Cook little pot cook!
> 
> Regarding your 3pm feed, i'd never force myself to eat on a cut, i have chicken breasts cooked in a tupperware in the fridge, just nibble on a small breast rather than a full on meal
> 
> and yes, i know i said nibble on a small breast!


Haha 

Aye woke up starving m8, 1st thing on my mind was food. Never ever been like that.

It certainly filled the gap anyway, maybe too much thats why I struggled @ 3?

Its all a big learning curve


----------



## BIG BUCK

shane22 said:


> dave your 6ft 5 same as me, i just want to knw what was your starting weight? was you always a bit of a lump or was you skinny? im naturally slim always struggle to put weight on id love to have your size


looking good for 6.5 Shane!, what bf are you?


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done, feeling alot stronger atm.

DB Press PB today 45k db's for 5, collapsed on 6. Side Raises, Rear Raises, Shrugs, Upright rows, burnout on shoulder press machine light, slow, high reps.

Food same as yesterday smaller portion of oats rather than 150, alot easier on the old stomach.

Not taken my diet tab this morning either, loads of broken sleep last night. Early night planned tonight.


----------



## Rob68

Nice going dave,you managed to adjust ok with the new diet?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Nice going dave,you managed to adjust ok with the new diet?


Yeah m8, food change hasnt been a problem at all so far, if anything it feels ive got more life in me atm.

Only prob so far is my sleep, been very broken the past week or so, thing that might be down to the diet tabs tho? loads of stims in them

Cant half tell the difference today not having one, im ready for bed now been up since half 5.


----------



## Rob68

DaveW said:


> Yeah m8, food change hasnt been a problem at all so far, if anything it feels ive got more life in me atm.
> 
> Only prob so far is my sleep, been very broken the past week or so, thing that might be down to the diet tabs tho? loads of stims in them
> 
> Cant half tell the difference today not having one, im ready for bed now been up since half 5.


I was always under the impression that diet tabs had some sort of speed in them,dont know if thats true or not


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> I was always under the impression that diet tabs had some sort of speed in them,dont know if thats true or not


1,3-Dimethylamylamine 30 mgs

Caffeine 200 mgs

Synephrine Hcl 10 mgs

Yohimbine Hcl 10 mgs

Is what are in these, they dont half give you a good kick up the **** boost wise, but like I say sleep is nackered.


----------



## Rob68

When do you take them first thing in the morning?


----------



## Guest

Aye, with breakfast. An hour later im off my t1ts haha


----------



## Rob68

DaveW said:


> Aye, with breakfast. An hour later im off my t1ts haha


 :lol: happy days.... shouldnt affect your sleep though if your having them that early should it?


----------



## Guest

I honestly wouldnt of thought so m8 not after that long? Its just a trial and error thing, not had a proper nights sleep in the past 4 days. Doze off no problem, just waking up an hour or so later then struggling to go back off.


----------



## Rob68

Im usually ok with sleeping,but been up since about 3.30am today,old lady who lives next door to me is housebound and deaf,she must have fell asleep with the telly on full blast...again lol....no doubt i will fall asleep when mancini marvels are bagging goal after goal tonight:whistling:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Im usually ok with sleeping,but been up since about 3.30am today,old lady who lives next door to me is housebound and deaf,she must have fell asleep with the telly on full blast...again lol....no doubt i will fall asleep when mancini marvels are bagging goal after goal tonight:whistling:


Aye can see your lot knocking a fair few past Birmingham tonight. Can only pray im wrong haha


----------



## Guest

Well woke up this mornin rough, just feel terrible. Hardly had any sleep again, up 6 times in the night bad headache. Struggling to keep food down, just had a piece of toast and spewed it straight back up.

Banging headache, absolutely shattered!

No gym today, im just gonna feel sorry for myself on the couch watching films all day.


----------



## flinty90

thats not good mate... keep trying to get your fluids in ya mate!! and your vits , can you stomach protein shakes ???


----------



## Guest

Just had one now, staying down so far. Still feel rotten tho. Try and sleep it off


----------



## Guest

Well up this mornin still feel sick as a dog, had to sleep on the couch as we had the niece and nephew stay over last night and they commandeered my bed.

Yesterdays food was next to none existent, had 2 shakes and a bit of chicken all day.

Managing to eat this morning, just had a small bowl of porridge, see how I feel later on get legs done then im finished for the week again.


----------



## BIG BUCK

DaveW said:


> Well woke up this mornin rough, just feel terrible. Hardly had any sleep again, up 6 times in the night bad headache. Struggling to keep food down, just had a piece of toast and spewed it straight back up.
> 
> Banging headache, absolutely shattered!
> 
> No gym today, im just gonna feel sorry for myself on the couch watching films all day.


Don't qoute me but it could be those diet tabs, my body just can't deal with shiit like that, i've started going to bed at 9! done me the world of good, just need a piiss bottle by my bed and i'm good to go!


----------



## BIG BUCK

just rest up for 3-4 days, if you cant eat much, just tell yourself your cutting even more!


----------



## Guest

BB2 said:


> Don't qoute me but it could be those diet tabs, my body just can't deal with shiit like that, i've started going to bed at 9! done me the world of good, just need a piiss bottle by my bed and i'm good to go!


Aye Ive stopped taking them, see how I get on for a couple of week



BB2 said:


> just rest up for 3-4 days, if you cant eat much, just tell yourself your cutting even more!


Aye wont do me any harm, cheers pal


----------



## Guest

Nice day of rest today, feeling much better.

Been sat in A&E with my lad most of the afternoon, hes broken his foot (metatarsal) playing footy at school, hes fine like just lapping up all the attention.

Weve been eyeing up all the nurses, that uniform makes me wetter than an otters pocket, he seems to like it too haha.

Back home now, food time absolutely starvin!!


----------



## Guest

Bike doing the world of good, calves coming on a treat, they are thickening back up again.

Diet going well, last nights food wasnt that good but wasnt bad either,

Breakfast Porridge, dinner egg on wholemeal toast, tea was corned beef hash, had 3 shakes through the day also.

Todays food is back on track, Porridge, fruit and a shake this mornin, been out for a walk for an hour, dinner, meal 3 and tea will be chicken, veggies and a small portion of brown rice.

View attachment 63335


----------



## flinty90

DaveW said:


> View attachment 63631
> 
> 
> Bike doing the world of good, calves coming on a treat, they are thickening back up again.
> 
> Diet going well, last nights food wasnt that good but wasnt bad either,
> 
> Breakfast Porridge, dinner egg on wholemeal toast, tea was corned beef hash, had 3 shakes through the day also.
> 
> Todays food is back on track, Porridge, fruit and a shake this mornin, been out for a walk for an hour, dinner, meal 3 and tea will be chicken, veggies and a small portion of brown rice.
> 
> View attachment 63335


the more pudge you drop mate them calves will be ripping out pal... nice one X


----------



## Mingster

Keep it going big fella. Enjoying your journal and will keep a close eye on your progress. All the best in achieving your goals:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Keep it going big fella. Enjoying your journal and will keep a close eye on your progress. All the best in achieving your goals:thumbup1:


Cheers pal


----------



## Milky

When do you cycle mate ?

I get up some mornings determined to do it and the weather is totally sh*te..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> When do you cycle mate ?
> 
> I get up some mornings determined to do it and the weather is totally sh*te..


Whenever the feeling takes me mate, every day so far, be it half hour of giving it the beans then slow coming home or an hour or so taking it nice and steady.

Dont bother when the weather is crap tho, been lucky with it the past week, every time im on my way home its started to rain.


----------



## Rob68

DaveW said:


> View attachment 63631
> 
> 
> Bike doing the world of good, calves coming on a treat, they are thickening back up again.
> 
> Diet going well, last nights food wasnt that good but wasnt bad either,
> 
> Breakfast Porridge, dinner egg on wholemeal toast, tea was corned beef hash, had 3 shakes through the day also.
> 
> Todays food is back on track, Porridge, fruit and a shake this mornin, been out for a walk for an hour, dinner, meal 3 and tea will be chicken, veggies and a small portion of brown rice.
> 
> View attachment 63335


Dont you start aswell with ya big calf pics ffs:laugh: you over your bug now dave?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Dont you start aswell with ya big calf pics ffs:laugh: you over your bug now dave?


Hahaha, yeah pal it was only a couple of days, back to full go again now.

Can see the weight coming off me now, waist is certainly smaller on my jeans had to make a new belt hole haha


----------



## Rob68

DaveW said:


> Hahaha, yeah pal it was only a couple of days, back to full go again now.
> 
> Can see the weight coming off me now, waist is certainly smaller on my jeans had to make a new belt hole haha


Nice one dave glad all is working :thumb:


----------



## Guest

What a day!

Shed load of work had to be done this morning, some deadline for a transport company getting a visit by HSE so rushing about like a blue ****d fly for that.

Got into the gym about 1ish, Chest went well, adding more weight on incline this week, upto 120 for 6. Had to leave tri's as I was running a bit late.

Had to take my lad for his new plaster to be put on his leg @ 14:30, sat in the Childrens out patience for 2 and a half hours for them to put it on within 2 mins and fire him out the door on his crutches again.

Goes from there to the other side of manchester to see my Dad, it was his birthday last week but he was off sunning himself in Egypt.

Just this second got in, nackered. CBA cooking so Just ordered a half a tandoori chicken from the takeaway with a load of salad gonne sit and munch through that then chill right out!


----------



## flinty90

DaveW said:


> What a day!
> 
> Shed load of work had to be done this morning, some deadline for a transport company getting a visit by HSE so rushing about like a blue ****d fly for that.
> 
> Got into the gym about 1ish, Chest went well, adding more weight on incline this week, upto 120 for 6. Had to leave tri's as I was running a bit late.
> 
> Had to take my lad for his new plaster to be put on his leg @ 14:30, sat in the Childrens out patience for 2 and a half hours for them to put it on within 2 mins and fire him out the door on his crutches again.
> 
> Goes from there to the other side of manchester to see my Dad, it was his birthday last week but he was off sunning himself in Egypt.
> 
> Just this second got in, nackered. CBA cooking so Just ordered a half a tandoori chicken from the takeaway with a load of salad gonne sit and munch through that then chill right out!


120 kg for 6 mate nice work on that one pal !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> 120 kg for 6 mate nice work on that one pal !!!!


Aye ive always been quite strong on incline and fly's, no idea why, id say genetics but id prolly be lying haha


----------



## flinty90

DaveW said:


> Aye ive always been quite strong on incline and fly's, no idea why, id say genetics but id prolly be lying haha


its cos your a fvukin beast mate X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> its cos your a fvukin beast mate X


Haha if only m8! Will be soon enough


----------



## Rob68

Bit of a challenge for you dave next time your out on your bike,see how long you can ride for in a relatively tough gear without sitting down....i had this brain wave while out last night lol was good but aint as easy as it sounds....definately feel it in the legs


----------



## flinty90

Rob68 said:


> Bit of a challenge for you dave next time your out on your bike,see how long you can ride for in a relatively tough gear without sitting down....i had this brain wave while out last night lol was good but aint as easy as it sounds....definately feel it in the legs


you fcukin nuts mate lol X


----------



## Rob68

flinty90 said:


> you fcukin nuts mate lol X


Haha yeah was a good idea at the time ...it really does a good job though..and bit of a challenge is always good


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Bit of a challenge for you dave next time your out on your bike,see how long you can ride for in a relatively tough gear without sitting down....i had this brain wave while out last night lol was good but aint as easy as it sounds....definately feel it in the legs


Not very long m8, long road near me on a good bit of an incline, had this brain wave last week so decided to try and fly up it. Got half way and was nearly dead haha. Very nearly had to get off the bike and have a lie down.

Ill try and get an actual time this week


----------



## Rob68

DaveW said:


> Not very long m8, long road near me on a good bit of an incline, had this brain wave last week so decided to try and fly up it. Got half way and was nearly dead haha. Very nearly had to get off the bike and have a lie down.
> 
> Ill try and get an actual time this week


Haha, yeah try it on a flat road dave might help a bit


----------



## Guest

Today is flying not enough hours in the day.

Up at 7 got some work done, got to the gym about 11 did shoulders, lower back still a bit niggley from deads last week think I over done them a bit.

Just didnt seem to run out of steam today, did shoulders, traps, tri's and bi's had to stop myself or id of kept going.

Weight is still good 45k db press for 5 today, veins starting to show across the shoulders and arms now along with some new sodding stretch marks.

Still steering clear of the dreaded scales, cant bring myself to stand on them knowing what hard work its been.

Food been bang on the money so far

Breakfast - Shake, 100g Oats (1/2 pint skimmed milk), Banana, Strong Coffee.

Gym - Jacked Pre Gym, Pro Napalm during session

Post gym - Shake

Dinner - 2 tuna salad on wholemeal barms (Just shy of 2 tins, 2 boiled eggs)

Meal 3 - 150g Chicken breast, Broccoli.

Tea - Chicken and Veg

Supper - Chicken and Veg

Bed - Shake, Cottage Cheese


----------



## Guest

Going to leave the gym today, think I over done the shrugs yesterday traps are aching like a good un.

I can do Back and Legs Thurs and Fri

Ill get out and about on the bike for an hour or so instead later.

Food wise same as normal. No Jacked or Diet tab today, just vits and cod liver oil, as always and a bit of R&R


----------



## Rob68

Make the most of the weather dave and enjoy your bike ride mate :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Going to leave the gym today, think I over done the shrugs yesterday traps are aching like a good un.
> 
> I can do Back and Legs Thurs and Fri
> 
> Ill get out and about on the bike for an hour or so instead later.
> 
> Food wise same as normal. No Jacked or Diet tab today, just vits and cod liver oil, as always and a bit of R&R


yeah a nice steady bike ride will sort you out pal, have a good day X


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Make the most of the weather dave and enjoy your bike ride mate :thumbup1:





flinty90 said:


> yeah a nice steady bike ride will sort you out pal, have a good day X


Aye looks like the weather is going to be spot on again today, get work finished and get out. Might even polish the car seeing how bored I am haha


----------



## Rob68

flinty90 said:


> yeah a nice steady bike ride will sort you out pal, have a good day X


B0llox..he got a challenge to do :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Got a couple of days off work so I thought id get the house sorted for weekend. Got the family round for some food (Hopefully BBQ if the weather holds up)

Up at 6, got a few work bits sorted, back on the diet tabs so shed loads of energy.

*Food -*

Breakfast 5 scrambled eggs, 2 pieces of wholemeal seeded toast and a shake.

The missus is off aswell today so shes got dinner on the go now, Chicken breast, sweet potato and some minted mixed bean thing she picked up from morrisons.

Just finished mowing the lawn front and back all strimmed the lot, gonna wash my car then off I pop to the gym, get legs done today.

Meal 3, Tea and Supper will be more or less Chicken and Veg of some description. Ill get it all down in Fitday and see what numbers we are looking at later. Should be good.

*Workout -*

15 mins steady on bike warmup with some stretches.

Squats, Standing Calf raises, Leg extensions, Ham Curls, SLDL (Light reps), Seated Calf raises and a stretch to cool off.


----------



## Rob68

Hows your nerves today dave,you coping well with mother :lol:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Hows your nerves today dave,you coping well with mother :lol:


Aye m8, the missus has been off today so shes been entertaining her, she took her upto my sisters for the day. Just on their way back now so give it time, haha


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Aye m8, the missus has been off today so shes been entertaining her, she took her upto my sisters for the day. Just on their way back now so give it time, haha


Time for a looong bike ride i reckon for you mate :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Time for a looong bike ride i reckon for you mate :laugh:


Haha wish I could m8, ive got no lights for it. Have to go and get some this week. Ive retreated into the spare bedroom m8 on the PC, got 2 bottles of water and some chicken in tupperware box. Im right for the night now haha


----------



## andy

Dave said:


> Got a couple of days off work so I thought id get the house sorted for weekend. Got the family round for some food (Hopefully BBQ if the weather holds up)
> 
> Up at 6, got a few work bits sorted, back on the diet tabs so shed loads of energy.
> 
> *Food -*
> 
> Breakfast 5 scrambled eggs, 2 pieces of wholemeal seeded toast and a shake.
> 
> The missus is off aswell today so shes got dinner on the go now, Chicken breast, sweet potato and some minted mixed bean thing she picked up from morrisons.
> 
> Just finished mowing the lawn front and back all strimmed the lot, gonna wash my car then off I pop to the gym, get legs done today.
> 
> Meal 3, Tea and Supper will be more or less Chicken and Veg of some description. Ill get it all down in Fitday and see what numbers we are looking at later. Should be good.
> 
> *Workout -*
> 
> 15 mins steady on bike warmup with some stretches.
> 
> Squats, Standing Calf raises, Leg extensions, Ham Curls, SLDL (Light reps), Seated Calf raises and a stretch to cool off.


what diet tabs you on mate? im a nosy bar steward


----------



## Guest

andy said:


> what diet tabs you on mate? im a nosy bar steward


http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html

Im doing 3 days on 3 days off, otherwise it ends up messing with my sleep, they are a bit strong.


----------



## Guest

Nackered this weather saps the energy right out of you.

Done back and arms today, left the DL's out lower back still not right.

Back -

Rows, wide arm pulldowns, palms in cg pulldowns, db rows, hypers (body weight) worked a treat back feel alot better.

Arms got a beasting -

CGBP, Skulls, OH tricep extension, Pushdowns

Hammer curls, concentration curls, 21's

Reverse preacher curls, wrist curls

By the end of it struggling to steer my car haha, good day tbh.

Food has been on the money, bar that horrible shake this morning made me feel a bit sick/bloated. Sweat is humping out of me, time for a shower I stink like a wet dog, then a good feed!

Thats me done for the week I might add, am gonna take Rob up on his mountain bike challenge bonanza this weekend. So get ready to have a laugh at how unfit I am haha


----------



## Rob68

Great workout by the sound of it dave...

So what you going to go for on the challenge is it time or distance,no free rolling either you gotta keep peddling while not sitting down


----------



## Guest

Going for the flat all out beans challenge m8. Got my little stopwatch ready and everything


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Going for the flat all out beans challenge m8. Got my little stopwatch ready and everything


Get in mate, am liking how you roll big fella... :rockon:


----------



## Rob68

Dave lad have gone gold???


----------



## Guest

Looks that way mate? Must be 1000+ posts.


----------



## Guest

Todays been a good un, had the family round since 11 bit of a BBQ on.

Not counted how many chicken legs, homemade chicken kebabs or chicken breasts ive had off the bbq, but im stuffed ready to pop!

Been sat infront of the BBQ most of the day, had 1 swig of beer and gave it to my brother, gone off it. Chicken and Water all day, got a big watermelon in the fridge for later so gonna get showered up get rid of this chimney sweep smell off me and get into that.

Bike day 2mmmrw.


----------



## Guest

Ive just gave in, 1st time since I started....

Got the missus to get me a large banana milkshake from mc d's, sat here roasting need cooling down.

505kcal - Protein = 12g Carbohydrates = 91g of which is sugar = 81g (dont know why I felt the need to look it up haha, guilt prolly)

And im going to enjoy every sip of it!


----------



## Rob68

Just remember though, that will be coming back up tomorrow somewhere in heaton park :lol:


----------



## Guest

Woke up a bit late today, other than that up ready fed and watered. Just about to chuck the missus out the door for work, get the lad out of his [email protected] pitt and get out for the bike challenge.

Porridge, Coffee, Watermelon, Diet tab good to go.

So the "Rob-bike challenge©" consists of how long I can give it full whack off the seat and accelerating until I pass out or my heart stops, on a relatively flat surface.

Will post back soon


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Woke up a bit late today, other than that up ready fed and watered. Just about to chuck the missus out the door for work, get the lad out of his [email protected] pitt and get out for the bike challenge.
> 
> Porridge, Coffee, Watermelon, Diet tab good to go.
> 
> So the "Rob-bike challenge©" consists of how long I can give it full whack off the seat and accelerating until I pass out or my heart stops, on a relatively flat surface.
> 
> Will post back soon


What diet tabs are you using mate ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> What diet tabs are you using mate ?


http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Woke up a bit late today, other than that up ready fed and watered. Just about to chuck the missus out the door for work, get the lad out of his [email protected] pitt and get out for the bike challenge.
> 
> Porridge, Coffee, Watermelon, Diet tab good to go.
> 
> So the "Rob-bike challenge©" consists of how long I can give it full whack off the seat and accelerating until I pass out or my heart stops, on a relatively flat surface.
> 
> Will post back soon from A + E/QUOTE]
> 
> Fixed :lol:
> 
> Good luck mate:thumb:


----------



## Milky

I used to pop a T5 before l went cycling mate but l have developed a strange intolerance to them.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I used to pop a T5 before l went cycling mate but l have developed a strange intolerance to them.


Yeah I cant stay on these for more than 4 days m8, they start messing with my sleep. Todays is my 4th day and last nights sleep was very broken up and down for the loo all night, got the bladder of an 85 year old haha


----------



## Rob68

I reckon dave if you went in heaton park at the middleton rd end facing the premier lodge.....if you could get from the gates to where it starts to bend...you will have done a seriously good effort plus its the flatest part of the park.....no need to go full whack,just try keep a steady pace in a relatively tough-ish gear


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> I reckon dave if you went in heaton park at the middleton rd end facing the premier lodge.....if you could get from the gates to where it starts to bend...you will have done a seriously good effort plus its the flatest part of the park.....no need to go full whack,just try keep a steady pace in a relatively tough-ish gear


Yeah its where I was thinking tbh m8, that or the prestwich entrance near the tennis courts, its a fair bit of flat road just to the side of the reservoir


----------



## Rob68

Just a thought i have toe clips on my bike which does make it easier to push that bit harder when stood up...you got them or not?


----------



## Guest

Yeah m8 got them


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Yeah m8 got them


Nice one,didnt want you slipping off and bollocks on to the crossbar or owt :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Hahaha god forbid


----------



## Milky

I have cleats on mine, the ones under the ball of your foot that clip into the pedal...

Take some getting used too.

Dave do you go out in all weathers mate ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Dave do you go out in all weathers mate ?


Not usually m8. Just looked out the window not looking too good is it, hope the rain holds off.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Not usually m8. Just looked out the window not looking too good is it, hope the rain holds off.


I really admire those who do. I wish l could. I dont mind the rain to much its the bloody wind that bugs me.

I genuinely believe if we had a warmer climate in this country it would help us keep a bit fitter.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I really admire those who do. I wish l could. I dont mind the rain to much its the bloody wind that bugs me.
> 
> I genuinely believe if we had a warmer climate in this country it would help us keep a bit fitter.


Almost certainly m8, I dont mind the rain as long as its not freezing aswell im not that fussed.


----------



## andy

up in edinburgh, the rains coming down in buckets. just ran to the shops for milk and bread in it. lovely wake up.


----------



## Guest

Well jesus wept!!! Legs are in bits!

Tried it 3 times each after a good rest between them. Best time so far was 3 mins 47, that is giving it absolute beans and on the verge of winging my weeks food up.

Legs still quivering now calves and thighs are shot!

Near ran some old guy over walking his dog aswell, [email protected] dog ran out infront of me on one of those long retractable lead things. I got look of disgust as he past me a bit further down the road where I was lay dying.

Rain held off good enough, just caught a bit of drizzle which was welcomed.

Still feel ill now, need some food. Might get back out later on get some blood in there, but now im off for a lie down!


----------



## Rob68

:lol:

Mate what can i say,im well impressed well over 3 mins is some going ..... good on you :thumb:

Will you do it again?


----------



## Guest

Aye m8, absolutely hanging out, my best time was the 2nd go, 1st one got to just under 3 mins and had to stop or fall off.

2nd go I paced myself a little better for the 1st min, still giving it a good pace tho no slacking.

3rd I was running on empty got to under 2 mins and felt like I was going to die, no air so had to take 15 mins before I strolled home.

Will deffo do it again, its going to be my weekly thing I think, see if I can push myself further, Just give me something to shoot for other than weights.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Aye m8, absolutely hanging out, my best time was the 2nd go, 1st one got to just under 3 mins and had to stop or fall off.
> 
> 2nd go I paced myself a little better for the 1st min, still giving it a good pace tho no slacking.
> 
> 3rd I was running on empty got to under 2 mins and felt like I was going to die, no air so had to take 15 mins before I strolled home.
> 
> Will deffo do it again, its going to be my weekly thing I think, see if I can push myself further, Just give me something to shoot for other than weights.


I reckon you will be superfit in no time if you made it a weekly thing mate.... A few months time you will be able to go all the way through heaton park without sitting down........

Twice round  :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

just reading your food on page 1 dave, fuk me you like your scoops of whey lol, bit sketchy with amounts but looked a lot of food and you are a big guy and that is over 2 weeks sine start...

What is your weight doing? Lost muc yet?


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> just reading your food on page 1 dave, fuk me you like your scoops of whey lol, bit sketchy with amounts but looked a lot of food and you are a big guy and that is over 2 weeks sine start...
> 
> What is your weight doing? Lost muc yet?


Ive not had chance to weigh myself yet m8, our scales are broken haha

Deffo loosing some fat tho, new hole in my belt etc, veins appearing now etc, deffo heading in the right direction anyway.

I'll weigh myself 2mmrw atthe gym see what im at


----------



## Guest

Well im up and getting my work stuff together for scotland on sunday dreading it tbh.

Fly out sunday morning and fly home thursday so not all bad, managed to wangle my way out of taking them through their tests on the friday haha £60 cheaper to come home 1 day earlier (robbing cnuts)

Anyway.

Fresh week. Oh the joy! Legs are still in bits! Struggling to put my heels down this morning haha, walking about like a velociraptor. I thoroughly blame Rob!!

Chest and Tri's today, feeling very lively belting nights sleep last night went bed at 11ish and slept right through till 7.

Just threw 3 boiled eggs down and im full, will try and get some oats or something down me within the hour chest is a taxing day.

Need to weigh myself today so we can see if there is any loss weight wise.


----------



## Rob68

h34r: Is it safe for me to come in here?


----------



## Guest

Well the big weigh in was a massive head fcuk!

21st 5!!!! Almost **** myself.

Im guessing my home scales must have been nackered for a long time, surely I cant have put that on in 2 week?

Going to weight myself there from now on.

Chest flew through it today.

Incline - 4 sets maxed out @ 120 x 6 again

Decline - 4 sets maxed @ 120 x 4

DB Flies - 3 sets 20x10, 25x8, 30x7

Machine Fly - 3 sets Stack x10, Stack + 20k x10, Stack + 40k x10 Just.

Pullovers - 3 sets 30x10, 40x8, 40x6


----------



## andy

Dave said:


> Well the big weigh in was a massive head fcuk!
> 
> 21st 5!!!! Almost **** myself.
> 
> Im guessing my home scales must have been nackered for a long time, surely I cant have put that on in 2 week?
> 
> Going to weight myself there from now on.
> 
> Chest flew through it today.
> 
> Incline - 4 sets maxed out @ 120 x 6 again
> 
> Decline - 4 sets maxed @ 120 x 4
> 
> DB Flies - 3 sets 20x10, 25x8, 30x7
> 
> Machine Fly - 3 sets Stack x10, Stack + 20k x10, Stack + 40k x10 Just.
> 
> Pullovers - 3 sets 30x10, 40x8, 40x6


21st 5. hehe youre a ****in giant mate. nice chest workout.


----------



## Guest

Fat cnut is the word m8. :thumb:


----------



## andy

Dave said:


> Fat cnut is the word m8. :thumb:


haha.. not for long tho mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Another culinary masterpiece by myself tonight.

Found a jar of spicy chinese sauce of some sort in the cupboard while I was cooking my chicken, winged that into the pan, along with half a pack of cashew nuts I had left over, then threw a load of veg in aswell.

It was spot on, got enough left for later aswell.

You know its good when the lad asks for more.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> View attachment 64129
> 
> 
> Another culinary masterpiece by myself tonight.
> 
> Found a jar of spicy chinese sauce of some sort in the cupboard while I was cooking my chicken, winged that into the pan, along with half a pack of cashew nuts I had left over, then threw a load of veg in aswell.
> 
> It was spot on, got enough left for later aswell.
> 
> You know its good when the lad asks for more.


that looks delish mate, could munch on that bad boy !!!


----------



## Guest

Back and Bi's done today.

Ive hurt my left arm, the bicep itself feels fine, but when I do any sort of pulling motion with it I get quite alot of pain under the muscle if that makes any sense??

Really hindered my workout today which was a bit of a downer.

Other than that still chuckling from the Jodie thread, shear class.

Food has been bob on so far, need to get out and get some lemon for my chicken tonight try and mix it up a little.


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done, arm hindering me again, throbbing like mad, god knows what ive done to it?

Thank god its legs tomorrow then a few days rest should do it the world of good.

Food been spot on again, starting to crave bad food now but still resisting. Dont know why but woke up this morning wanting a bigmac, wouldnt mind but im not normally keen on Mc D's? Must be going through the change hahaha.

Breakfast was 2 x wholemeal Toast 4 eggs,

Dinner 2 x wholemeal toast 2 tins of mackrel 2 boiled eggs.

Not had meal 3 yet, just not hungry, will probably go through till tea now just not hungry at all.

Tea is Steak and Roast Veg

Got some Cottage Cheese and Nuts for later.


----------



## Rob68

Regarding your arm Dave,stick a post up in the injuries section ,someone may be able to offer advice,as not everyone looks in journals ,hope it aint to serious or owt


----------



## Guest

4th and final day of the week done, absolutely nackered!

Legs today, im in bits! Squats, Leg Press, Leg Extension, Ham curls, Standing Calf Raises, Seated single leg calf raises.

Legs still quivering now, had my gym partner spewing after squats :thumb: turned white the poor sod hahaha, teaches him for dropping the weights on me the other week.


----------



## Rob68

Good going Dave,is the arm any better


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Good going Dave,is the arm any better


Not aching as much today pal, but still quite sore if it has any pressure on it. Think its just a matter of resting it a bit


----------



## Guest

Legs are in bits today! Struggling going down stairs aching like a good un.

On a plus note my protein turned up this morning MP's Strawberry Cream, by far best tasting ive had so far. Really pleased, was a bit dubious of ordering off them with all the dodgy reviews flying about, ordered yesterday morning, turned up this morning so no problems from me.


----------



## Rob68

Go do the bike challenge again today Dave stretch your legs abit :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Weekend has gone well, just arrived up in scotland here until thursday so no training until then, will catch up thurs, fri, sat and sun when I get back.

Few days off to concentrate on work wont do me any harm.

Food wise been on the nail other than last nights desert. Had cherry pie and custard, the smell of it cooking drove me insane had to have some.

Todays food been ok, early this morning 6, had my porridge, banana, coffee and went out for half hour bike ride. Came back got my bags ready and passport n what not, left for the airport @ 10.

Had a shake before I left wasnt hungry, got to aberdeen @ 12 straight into my mums for a beef sunday dinner, minus the spuds, was bob on.

Got half a dozen eggs already cooked in the fridge so snacking on them until tea time.

Think we are having fresh fish and veg for tea so looking forward to that, her husband just been out and got some.

Got a busy few days up here so wont have any time to get to the gym, only a small class to teach but got a few other bits which will keep me on my toes.

Will be watching what I eat and I will try and get out for a walk a few nights, give me something to do other that sit in this bedroom all night.

No doubt will post back, but if not see you all thursday


----------



## andy

Dave said:


> Weekend has gone well, just arrived up in scotland here until thursday so no training until then, will catch up thurs, fri, sat and sun when I get back.
> 
> Few days off to concentrate on work wont do me any harm.
> 
> Food wise been on the nail other than last nights desert. Had cherry pie and custard, the smell of it cooking drove me insane had to have some.
> 
> Todays food been ok, early this morning 6, had my porridge, banana, coffee and went out for half hour bike ride. Came back got my bags ready and passport n what not, left for the airport @ 10.
> 
> Had a shake before I left wasnt hungry, got to aberdeen @ 12 straight into my mums for a beef sunday dinner, minus the spuds, was bob on.
> 
> Got half a dozen eggs already cooked in the fridge so snacking on them until tea time.
> 
> Think we are having fresh fish and veg for tea so looking forward to that, her husband just been out and got some.
> 
> Got a busy few days up here so wont have any time to get to the gym, only a small class to teach but got a few other bits which will keep me on my toes.
> 
> Will be watching what I eat and I will try and get out for a walk a few nights, give me something to do other that sit in this bedroom all night.
> 
> No doubt will post back, but if not see you all thursday


make sure you enjoy our lovely scottish weather then mate:whistling:


----------



## Milky

Is it winter up there yet mate ?


----------



## Guest

andy said:


> make sure you enjoy our lovely scottish weather then mate:whistling:


Aye lol, its not so bad atm better than manchester when I left it was p1ssing down haha.

Quite mild atm, clear sky anyway. Dont think the cold has set in here yet


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Weekend has gone well, just arrived up in scotland here until thursday so no training until then, will catch up thurs, fri, sat and sun when I get back.
> 
> Few days off to concentrate on work wont do me any harm.
> 
> Food wise been on the nail other than last nights desert. Had cherry pie and custard, the smell of it cooking drove me insane had to have some.
> 
> Todays food been ok, early this morning 6, had my porridge, banana, coffee and went out for half hour bike ride. Came back got my bags ready and passport n what not, left for the airport @ 10.
> 
> Had a shake before I left wasnt hungry, got to aberdeen @ 12 straight into my mums for a beef sunday dinner, minus the spuds, was bob on.
> 
> Got half a dozen eggs already cooked in the fridge so snacking on them until tea time.
> 
> Think we are having fresh fish and veg for tea so looking forward to that, her husband just been out and got some.
> 
> Got a busy few days up here so wont have any time to get to the gym, only a small class to teach but got a few other bits which will keep me on my toes.
> 
> Will be watching what I eat and I will try and get out for a walk a few nights, give me something to do other that sit in this bedroom all night.
> 
> No doubt will post back, but if not see you all thursday





Dave said:


> Aye lol, its not so bad atm better than manchester when I left it was p1ssing down haha.


I was gonna say enjoy the break safe trip etc ...but then saw your second post so wont ......... :no:


----------



## Guest

Well food today has been pretty much none existent, bowl of porridge this morning @ half 5. 2 beef sarnies, brown barms and thats it so far.

Not had chance to eat at all today, been mad busy at work. Should hopefully get an early dart about half 3 ish, and my mum said shes got a chicken in the oven for me (bless her cotton socks haha)

Get back and get that demolished along with some birthday cake, lovely jubbly.


----------



## Guest

Well no fckuing birthday cake, im devastated!!! Im going to the shop treat myself to a snickers and bag of crisp.

Managed to get out of work @ 4, only just finished the work that I needed to catch up on for friday. Off to the shop, then its a night infront of the PC watching films off skyplayer.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Well no fckuing birthday cake, im devastated!!! Im going to the shop treat myself to a snickers and bag of crisp.
> 
> Managed to get out of work @ 4, only just finished the work that I needed to catch up on for friday. Off to the shop, then its a night infront of the PC watching films off skyplayer.


who gave you the go ahead to eat sh1t mate ???


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> who gave you the go ahead to eat sh1t mate ???


Its my bday m8, and ive not eaten anything most of the day. Im feeling sorry for myself, stuck up here away from the lad and missus, and no cake!! haha


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Its my bday m8, and ive not eaten anything most of the day. Im feeling sorry for myself, stuck up here away from the lad and missus, and no cake!! haha


ah right, fair enough then mate, you go treat yourself lol ,

and happy birthday brother ..

have some Bday reps X


----------



## Guest

Heh cheers mucka


----------



## Milky

Happy birthday matey and take no notice of Flinty... he's a bigger cheat than Fu*king Maradonna !


----------



## Guest

Haha cheers pal


----------



## Tassotti

Happy Birthday Dave


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Happy birthday matey and take no notice of Flinty... he's a bigger cheat than Fu*king Maradonna !


get fcuked you old crippled non trainer , why arent you at the geriatrics and cripples forum..

in fact im asking Lorian if he can have a injured person section that dont train no more . and just call it Milky corner pmsl XX


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> get fcuked you old crippled non trainer , why arent you at the geriatrics and cripples forum..
> 
> in fact im asking Lorian if he can have a injured person section that dont train no more . and just call it Milky corner pmsl XX


Listen tartlet... l will be back...

In fact fu*k off winding me up... l was on my way to the gym then !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Listen tartlet... l will be back...
> 
> In fact fu*k off winding me up... l was on my way to the gym then !!


no you werent ya daft old cnut you were reading my journal and thinking it was you ya cenile fcuker lol X


----------



## Guest

Well ive resisted going to the shop, found a packet of french fries in the cupboard, had that a banana, apple and pear. Starving!!!

Gonna throw some eggs on to boil


----------



## Rob68

Happy 40th Dave :beer:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Happy 40th Dave :beer:


Haha cheeky sod, im only 32. Twas a big paper round all uphill on a bike with no chain.


----------



## Guest

Day late! Happy 21st Dave


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> Day late! Happy 21st Dave


Thats more like it, haha cheers pal


----------



## Rob68

R0B said:


> Day late! Happy 21st Dave


Creep !!!! .......................................................


----------



## Guest

Well been a long week up here, last day and im done fly back home later on tonight.

Food hasnt been anywhere near what it normally is but at least its been mostly clean, having what I can when I can.

Actually looking forward to this weeks session now, going 1st thing friday morning start of the week so Chest and Tri's.


----------



## Guest

Righty todays back to it.

Just had my breaky - 2scoops whey, 2scoops ground oats, milk, 3 eggs 1 piece wholemeal seeded toast. Stuffed to the brim.

Back on the weight loss stack for 4 days. Multi Vits, Cod Liver Oil all down the hatch.

Today its Chest and Tri's. Going to push myself aiming for some PB's if I can, the week off usually gives me a bit of a decent comeback, will soon see.

Got my old man and his missus coming round for sunday dinner this afternoon, having turkey. Caught eye on the big lump of bird in the fridge yesterday, So ill be on that, stuffing, cranberry and veg for the remainder of the day.


----------



## Guest

Food for the day -

Breakfast - Whey, 2 scoops Oats, milk, 3 eggs, 1 seeded wholemeal toast.

Pre gym - Banana, Strong coffee, 2 scoop jack3d

Post gym - 2 scoop whey

Dinner - 200g Turkey, Mixed Veg, 100g brown rice

Meal 3 - Same as above

Tea - 200g Turkey, Mixed veg.

Supper - 3 eggs, 50g cottage cheese, handfull of cashew nuts.

Bed - Whey


----------



## flinty90

just be careful with calories mate, as i see your not adding your whey shakes into your macros so your having probably another 500 cals minimum per day...

maybe your aware of the 3500 cals per day mate im not sure but just thought i would point it out regardless, dont want you overshooting calories brother. glad your back on it mate

get this journal kicked back up again with a good session !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Dave make sure you ignore flintys advice for training lol i tried facepulls the other day for 1st time after seeing him mention them .......

I just hope his ears were burning the next day,the  Damn they hit the spot :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Rob68 said:


> Dave make sure you ignore flintys advice for training lol i tried facepulls the other day for 1st time after seeing him mention them .......
> 
> I just hope his ears were burning the next day,the  Damn they hit the spot :laugh: :thumb:


i did them yesterday morning mate aswell. can feel the fcukers today, but the pain is bieng masked by my legs still that i trained friday fcuk me they hurt lol !!!


----------



## Guest

Yeah I did notice the cals, dont know what has boosted them soo high tbh. Think im best leaving the nuts and cottage cheese out tonight, maybe drop a shake aswell


----------



## Guest

Well yesterday was a write off, my old man turned up a couple hours early for dinner so gym was out the window, soon as he went my brother turned up with the kids... nightmare.

Managed to get out on the bike for half hour before it went dark so not all bad.

Chicken in the fridge defrosting.

Todays food counted -

Breakfast - 2 boiled eggs, 80g Oats, 2 scoops whey

Pre Gym - 2 scoops of Jack3d.

Post Gym - 2 scoops whey / water.

Dinner - 100g Whole wheat pasta, 1 tin tuna, 3 Eggs

Meal 3 - 200g Chicken, broccoli, 150g brown rice.

Tea - 200g Chicken, EVOO, broccoli

Supper - 200g Chicken, EVOO, Almonds

Bed - 2 scoops whey, cottage cheese

Cals - 2490

Fat - 101.3

Carbs - 135.3

Protein - 268.3

Gym is Chest and Tri's -

Good warmup, stretch, bit of cuff work nice and light.

Incline Bar - 3 sets 12x8x6

Decline Bar

Incline DB Flies

Cable Crossovers - 3 sets to failure

Skulls - 3 sets 12x8x6 again

Tricep Pushdowns

Dip Machine 3 sets to failure

And home.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Well yesterday was a write off, my old man turned up a couple hours early for dinner so gym was out the window, soon as he went my brother turned up with the kids... nightmare.
> 
> Managed to get out on the bike for half hour before it went dark so not all bad.
> 
> Chicken in the fridge defrosting.
> 
> Todays food counted -
> 
> Breakfast - 2 boiled eggs, 80g Oats, 2 scoops whey
> 
> Pre Gym - 2 scoops of Jack3d.
> 
> Post Gym - 2 scoops whey / water.
> 
> Dinner - 100g Whole wheat pasta, 1 tin tuna, 3 Eggs
> 
> Meal 3 - 200g Chicken, broccoli, 150g brown rice.
> 
> Tea - 200g Chicken, EVOO, broccoli
> 
> Supper - 200g Chicken, EVOO, Almonds
> 
> Bed - 2 scoops whey, cottage cheese
> 
> Cals - 2490
> 
> Fat - 101.3
> 
> Carbs - 135.3
> 
> Protein - 268.3
> 
> Gym is Chest and Tri's -
> 
> Good warmup, stretch, bit of cuff work nice and light.
> 
> Incline Bar - 3 sets 12x8x6
> 
> Decline Bar
> 
> Incline DB Flies
> 
> Cable Crossovers - 3 sets to failure
> 
> Skulls - 3 sets 12x8x6 again
> 
> Tricep Pushdowns
> 
> Dip Machine 3 sets to failure
> 
> And home.


looks good mate, but i would be more inclined to move around the meals a bit , your breakfast seems very small against rest of days meals matey !!


----------



## Guest

I always struggle eating in the morning m8, always have. Its only when I wake up hungry that I can get something decent down me. Just always been like that?

Just had a quick look at fitday, must have closed it off before I saved it, carb calcs coming back as -

2 eggs = 1.1

80g oats = 53.6

Rice, brown = 22.8

3 eggs = 1.5

Chicken = 19.4

Chicken = 19.4

Broccoli = 3.5

Chicken = 19.4

Almonds = 5.6

Total -146.3

I must add flinty just pointed it out to me, im not adding my shake macros in on my daily countings.

So add Usually 3x2 scoops a day

Kcals - 702

Pro - 132

Fat - 9.36

to each day if I havnt mentioned it


----------



## flinty90

if thats the case mate then i would seriously look at making your food approx 2100 cals per day and then your shakes, do that for 2 weeks and then monitor..

if i was to lose anything calories wise i would take out some carbs and a bit of fat , then i would leave it alone to see if that makes much difference !!!


----------



## Guest

To be fair m8 that would be better for me, always struggle with the last meal not nessesarily forcing it down, just full when eating (eating it for eating its sake) but im going to have to find the extra protein from somewhere, maybe up the amounts of chicken at meal times, then do away with my last meal altogether.

Ill have a look over it and see whats what with the fitday calcs.


----------



## Guest

Trained @ 2pm after my dinner, felt better tbh.

PB! Incline 130 x 8. Just didnt tire, felt really strong! Prolly the Jack3d and diet tab energy kicking in haha.

Bit of a rest done wonders! Moving up next week see how many I can get 140.

Fly machine was stacked + 60k 10 reps not a problem, cant add any more wieght on now, have to concentrate on db flies.

Really good session, felt strong on everything, partner doing well - he got his PB aswell


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Trained @ 2pm after my dinner, felt better tbh.
> 
> PB! Incline 130 x 8. Just didnt tire, felt really strong! Prolly the Jack3d and diet tab energy kicking in haha.
> 
> Bit of a rest done wonders! Moving up next week see how many I can get 140.
> 
> Fly machine was stacked + 60k 10 reps not a problem, cant add any more wieght on now, have to concentrate on db flies.
> 
> Really good session, felt strong on everything, partner doing well - he got his PB aswell


brilliant mate, its amazing what a difference a bit more food inside you can make before you train.. you will just go from strength to strength pal

congrats on both PB's


----------



## Rob68

Nice going Dave,PB`s every week from now on mate


----------



## Guest

Ill be sore tomorrow haha, arms still quivering now. Feels good tho


----------



## Guest

Todays food and gym time been changed about, see if I fare any better as per Flinty suggestions (Cheers pal)

7am Shake, 80g Oats, 2 boiled eggs

11:00 - 100g chicken, mixed veg

1:30pm 200g chicken, mixed veg

2-3pm Jack3d, Gym, PWO Shake

4pm - 125g chicken, mixed veg

6:30pm - 125g chicken, mixed veg

9pm - 100g chicken, 1 boiled egg, orange juice

10:30 - shake

Ive added the 1 and 4 o clock feeds because looking at it i was going near 4 n half hours without any intake, it also give me more food before the gym.

See how I get on today with it, might even get rid of the 4 o clock, and just up the 6pm food see how I am.

Today is testing the water see if i can eat it all ok, Its actually less that what I normally eat just a bit more spread out, should be ok.



Todays Gym is Back Bi's and Crunches


----------



## flinty90

in your 4pm meal mate have you any room to add in a simple carb source ?? like a sweet potato 150 grams ???


----------



## UKLifter88

I didn't really like Jack3d, it made me buzz for about an hour then I crashed and was too tired to do anything for the rest of the day


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> in your 4pm meal mate have you any room to add in a simple carb source ?? like a sweet potato 150 grams ???


Dont see why not m8, added.


----------



## Guest

JammyGit said:


> I didn't really like Jack3d, it made me buzz for about an hour then I crashed and was too tired to do anything for the rest of the day


I only have 2 scoops m8, tiz plenty for me, quite sensitive to stims. Just enough to give you that boost in the gym, but not too much as to keep you up all night.


----------



## Guest

Back session went sound, didnt go for any PB's (No jacked today, gonna have early night)

Wide grip pull downs - 3 sets on all, last set full stack got 8

CG palms in, pulldowns - last set stacked got 6

Hammer Strength Pulldowns - last set 85k a side, got 6 and failed on 7

Seated rows - last set stack x 10 just..

Hyper Extensions - 3 sets slow, 2 sec pause at top. 15x0kg, 15x10kg, 10x20kg

Didnt do any DL's - was quite busy, back was already done in from hypers.

Hammer curls 2 sets, 12x10kg, 8x20kg

Normal curls as above

And home.

Just had the 4 oclock feed was ready for it, still quite hungry now. Gonna let it settle.


----------



## Rob68

You ok Dave,wallpaper settled down yet ? :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Haha yeah all good here ta m8, never got chance to post up yesterday. Busy day.

Wallpapers days are numbered, Ive told her its coming down weekend shes insistent its staying up, shes in work sun so it will be done while shes there haha.

Shoulders yesterday went well, felt strong again, managing to squeeze 1 or 2 more reps out on raises and facepulls, aching like a good un today.

Had today off the gym, its Legs tomorrow and then all done for the week.

Food was pretty much ok, getting sick to death of chicken now tho.

Had my usual porridge with whey, 3 eggs for breaky.

Had to get a sarney from morrisons before was starving (500 cals shock horror!), been out most of the day taking the missus everywhere.

Just got back now having a tuna salad, and got some nice monk fish for tea tonight with some pulses and veg. That should do me for the day id imagine.

Ill run it all through fitday when I get 10 mins see whats what.

Its our 5 year wedding anniversary tomorrow so were off to blackpool saturday for a wander, god knows why she wants to go there?

Righty off out for a bike run and then its chill out time.


----------



## Guest

Righty todays food sorted, bit of a change today see how I get on, sick to death of chicken.

Breakfast - 80g oats, Milk, Banana, Shake.

Mid Morning - 1 slice wholemeal toast, 3 eggs.

Dinner - 2 tins of tuna, Mixed Salad, 1/2 Sweet potato, evoo

Gym - Shake

Tea - 2 tins of tuna, mixed salad, 1/2 sweet potato, evoo

8 ish - 2 eggs, 50g cottage cheese, 2tbsp Peanut Butter, 2 rice cakes

Bed - Shake.

So Totals for the day are (including shakes)

Kcals - 3005

Fat - 80.66

Carbs - 169.3

Protein - 376.6

Bit higher than id of hoped but it it legs day, no doubt ill burn the extra off



Legs today, so will be a tough one. No doubt ill be crying later on.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Righty todays food sorted, bit of a change today see how I get on, sick to death of chicken.
> 
> Breakfast - 80g oats, Milk, Banana, Shake.
> 
> Mid Morning - 1 slice wholemeal toast, 3 eggs.
> 
> Dinner - 2 tins of tuna, Mixed Salad, 1/2 Sweet potato, evoo
> 
> Gym - Shake
> 
> Tea - 2 tins of tuna, mixed salad, 1/2 sweet potato, evoo
> 
> 8 ish - 2 eggs, 50g cottage cheese, 2tbsp Peanut Butter, 2 rice cakes
> 
> Bed - Shake.
> 
> So Totals for the day are (including shakes)
> 
> Kcals - 3005
> 
> Fat - 80.66
> 
> Carbs - 169.3
> 
> Protein - 376.6
> 
> Bit higher than id of hoped but it it legs day, no doubt ill burn the extra off
> 
> View attachment 65814
> 
> 
> Legs today, so will be a tough one. *No doubt ill be crying later on*.


And sunday i hope to Dave


----------



## Guest

God knows what ive done but ive managed to knacker my knee up, killing me now.

Gets to the gym, 10 mins walk on a slight incline, stretches, body weight squats, then 1st set of squats done no pain at all, add 20k (Only 30k a side total, still warmup), 1st rep go down and an almighty pain above my right knee cap, felt like my knee cap had dislocated! Absolute agony!

Managed to get up, but fcuk me was painful. Can hardly walk now, limping about.

Stood up im fine no pain at all, but any pressure on the knee at all on bend agony. God knows, never had this before.

So that was a wasted gym session, had to sit there and watch my mate, got a pb out of him haha hell be sore tomorrow.



Rob68 said:


> And sunday i hope to Dave


Haha we will see m8, ive just had a load of abuse of my blue m8, meeting up with a few of em sunday making the day of it in the pub in Crumpsall.

Should be a good un, hopefully we play better than we did with Liverpool was embarrassing!

Prediction : 2-1 Man U :thumb:


----------



## andy

everybody seems to be getting injuries just now....


----------



## Guest

andy said:


> everybody seems to be getting injuries just now....


Aye im sick m8, wont even be able to get on the bike. Gutted


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye im sick m8, wont even be able to get on the bike. Gutted


Was just gonna ask how the biking was going mate, gutted for you.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Was just gonna ask how the biking was going mate, gutted for you.


More or less out every day m8, think ive only missed a handfull of days since I got it.

Just going at it nice and steady, need to get myself some lights for it with these dark nights coming in quick.


----------



## andy

Dave said:


> Aye im sick m8, wont even be able to get on the bike. Gutted


fkn brutal. sorry mate.


----------



## flinty90

well thats w4nk Dave , really sorry to hear that.. you think you have just tweaked it mate ??? might not be as bad as you think. maybe a little funny twist or something ???

i hope its nothing too bad anyway...

Glad so far im pretty much injury free (TOUCH WOOD) :blush:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well thats w4nk Dave , really sorry to hear that.. you think you have just tweaked it mate ??? might not be as bad as you think. maybe a little funny twist or something ???
> 
> i hope its nothing too bad anyway...
> 
> Glad so far im pretty much injury free (TOUCH WOOD) :blush:


Not a clue m8, ive not had any problem with it for years. Had the ice pack on it for the last hour, its starting to swell now, still throbbing. See how it is tomorrow get to the docs if need be.


----------



## Rob68

You fcking dope :no: lol mate gutted for you as all was going really good..hopefully wont be much and back at it next week fingers crossed ..... keep your chin up Dave

Can you still strip wallpaper 1 legged? :laugh:

Oh btw ,your prediction WILL be wrong


----------



## Guest

Ouch! That's a kick in the jewels Dave.

Hope your on the mend soon.

On a brighter side if things, Chelsea did well the other night


----------



## Rob68

How`s the leg today Dave?


----------



## Guest

Its alot better today ta m8, swelling has gone down. Still painfull to bend it tho. Ive just got one of them tubigrips on it, seems to ease it off a bit.

Just off to blackpool with the missus and lad for the day, going that sealife center, and madam tussauds got knows why, but she wanted to go go. It will keep her quiet I spose, and get me some day out beer tokens for tomorrow 

Looking forward to it, not been out on the **** in months and theres about 10 or so of us meeting up, only 2 blues out of all of us, good bit of banter.

Should be a good day (hopefully)


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Its alot better today ta m8, swelling has gone down. Still painfull to bend it tho. Ive just got one of them tubigrips on it, seems to ease it off a bit.
> 
> Just off to blackpool with the missus and lad for the day, going that sealife center, and madam tussauds got knows why, but she wanted to go go. It will keep her quiet I spose, and get me some day out beer tokens for tomorrow
> 
> Looking forward to it, not been out on the **** in months and theres about 10 or so of us meeting up, only 2 blues out of all of us, good bit of banter.
> 
> Should be a good day (hopefully)


Youve fell for the oldest trick in the book mate :no: `Oh dave how a bout we go out for the day` ...which really means `cant leave him alone with the wallpaper Tw4t will rip it off` :lol:

Have a good day big lad .... :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Hahahaha cheers mucka


----------



## Guest

Just finished washing my car, done a good job even if i do say so myself. Nice and shiney

Cant be going to blackpool with a filthy car.


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Just finished washing my car, done a good job even if i do say so myself. Nice and shiney
> 
> Cant be going to blackpool with a filthy car.
> 
> View attachment 65884


Come do mine please Dave 

Just put two new doors in the house and I'm fooked !

Have a good day buddy.


----------



## Milky

I'm off to Blackers now with the wife ironically..


----------



## andy

Dave said:


> Just finished washing my car, done a good job even if i do say so myself. Nice and shiney
> 
> Cant be going to blackpool with a filthy car.
> 
> View attachment 65884


you missed a bit above the front headlight mate..............lazzzyy.........


----------



## Milky

Just passed you on the. 61 mate


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just passed you on the. 61 mate


Haha really? Should have beeped mate


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Haha really? Should have beeped mate


You were in the middle lane doing about 70 and l was in lane 3 doing warp factor 9 mate...

Trust us to pick a day there playing at home !


----------



## Guest

Aye m8 was mad busy. The missus got a deal for us Sea Life center, Madam Tussauds and the Tower 4d thingy.

Enjoyed it, some big old fish in that sea life center, some big shark like thing with horns, looked like summat out of jason and the argonaughts. Good day tbh, got 36.6mpg out of me car aswell, nice and steady 70-80


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye m8 was mad busy. The missus got a deal for us Sea Life center, Madam Tussauds and the Tower 4d thingy.
> 
> Enjoyed it, some big old fish in that sea life center, some big shark like thing with horns, looked like summat out of jason and the argonaughts. Good day tbh, got 36.6mpg out of me car aswell, nice and steady 70-80


We had a coffee and come home as the wifes skirt kept blowing up in the wind !


----------



## Guest

We just got back half hour ago, it went from quite mild but windy, to freezing and blowing a gale by the time we were coming home.


----------



## Milky

Back to training stuff...

Hows the knee mate ?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Back to training stuff...
> 
> Hows the knee mate ?


fcuk training back to your missus skirt blowing up :bounce:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Back to training stuff...
> 
> Hows the knee mate ?


Getting there pal, still hurts like buggery if I put any weight on it bending, but im alright walking on it.

Give it a week off, let my knee sleeves arrive and ill give it a try.

Food hasnt been the best today, had a homemade mince beef and onion pie and veg while we was out, and just waiting on a curry now haha.

Im in the pub most of the day tomorrow anyway watching Man U beat City (hopefully) so this is my treat weekend.

Ill make up for it through the week.


----------



## Guest

Well today is my "Day off"

No thinking about training, food counting or weights.

Today is Pub Day!

C'MON MAN U!


----------



## Milky

Enjoy mate...

I am off to do back..


----------



## Rob68

Oh dear


----------



## Rob68

Dave you might be needing this.

Man United Fans Helpline.

0161 616161


----------



## Guest

Horrible cnut hahahaha


----------



## Guest

Milky - £85 all day its cost me, that including food on the way back. Going bed now to sleep it off


----------



## Rob68

Monday morning in Daves house ....

Mrs Dave `Wake up Dave dear it`s 7 `

Dave `Fcuk me have they scored again`

:tongue: :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Back from working away again, only been in Leeds the past few days but its been 2 long days. So not had chance to get on here or get to the gym. Food has been clean but not eaten alot tbh, wouldnt have done me any harm I shouldnt imagine.

Back at it today, food back on the button.

Usual breaky down me shake, oats and banana and 1 tuna salad so far. Going to have egg on toast (brown seedy ofc) before the gym. Got 3 big lumps of minted cod and veg for tea and later on.

Will run it through fitday later on if I get time, got a bit of work to do before the gym.

Today is Chest and Tri's, gonna have a try for 140 or as close as on incline see how I get on. So its a jack3d day, will no doubt end up with it lay on my chest at some point if my gym mate is awake or not.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Back from working away again, only been in Leeds the past few days but its been 2 long days. So not had chance to get on here or get to the gym. Food has been clean but not eaten alot tbh, wouldnt have done me any harm I shouldnt imagine.
> 
> Back at it today, food back on the button.
> 
> Usual breaky down me shake, oats and banana and 1 tuna salad so far. Going to have egg on toast (brown seedy ofc) before the gym. Got 3 big lumps of minted cod and veg for tea and later on.
> 
> Will run it through fitday later on if I get time, got a bit of work to do before the gym.
> 
> Today is Chest and Tri's, gonna have a try for 140 or as close as on incline see how I get on. So its a jack3d day, will no doubt end up with it lay on my chest at some point if my gym mate is awake or not.


Good to see you back mate,enjoy the workout later


----------



## Guest

****ed it 140 no problem haha, got 5. Felt like I could do another 1 maybe 2, but my mate wouldnt of been able to pull it off me if I failed.

Ive closened my grip which seems to of helped alot the last 2 week

Big weigh in - Ive managed to put weigh on? 22st 1, I fcuking hate scales! cant get my head around it at all.

Starting to look alot leaner now tho, veins, and separation starting to show in my shoulders, chest and arms.

Can actually see a difference now, waist certainly going.


----------



## andy

Dave said:


> ****ed it 140 no problem haha, got 5. Felt like I could do another 1 maybe 2, but my mate wouldnt of been able to pull it off me if I failed.
> 
> Ive closened my grip which seems to of helped alot the last 2 week
> 
> Big weigh in - Ive managed to put weigh on? 22st 1, I fcuking hate scales! cant get my head around it at all.
> 
> Starting to look alot leaner now tho, veins, and separation starting to show in my shoulders, chest and arms.
> 
> Can actually see a difference now, waist certainly going.


get in there mate ...140....class.

scales are cnuts btw


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> ****ed it 140 no problem haha, got 5. Felt like I could do another 1 maybe 2, but my mate wouldnt of been able to pull it off me if I failed.
> 
> Ive closened my grip which seems to of helped alot the last 2 week
> 
> Big weigh in - Ive managed to put weigh on? 22st 1, I fcuking hate scales! cant get my head around it at all.
> 
> Starting to look alot leaner now tho, veins, and separation starting to show in my shoulders, chest and arms.
> 
> Can actually see a difference now, waist certainly going.


I dont know how much you have put on Dave,but isnt there a thing where you could be adding muscle and losing fat hence the weight going up?

Dont quote me on this like or would the weight stay the same while losing fat?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> I dont know how much you have put on Dave,but isnt there a thing where you could be adding muscle and losing fat hence the weight going up?
> 
> Dont quote me on this like or would the weight stay the same while losing fat?


Haha id love to say it was m8, It works out near half a stone, In all.

Like I say im looking alot better so, just going to carry on.

Was Back and Bi's today, bicep pretty much back to full go now, no pulling or soreness while lifting.

Was going mainly for reps today, so heavy as I could 10+ reps.

Wide grip pulls, cg pulls, seated rows, deads, db rows, hammers and 21's to finish off.

Got myself a few war wounds doing deads, no straps just went reps out 170, managed 8 had to re adjust grip then onto 12 before it totally gave in, few torn blisters haha.

Grip needs alot of work, I felt there was plenty still left in my back so that needs looking into.

Gym partner flying up now, getting stronger by the week, quite impressive really.

Food time now, so big lump of tesco garlic chicken calling my name!

Shoulders tomorrow so good rest up tonight and a hot bath.


----------



## flinty90

welll done on the 140 mate, and you know my feelings about scale weight versus what you look and feel like... scales should be banned mate there fcukin satan with a dial for a face lol....

if you feel like your adding fat drop cals by 500 per day for 2 weeks. if you feel your leaning out stay as you are for another 2 weeks ...

keep going big man your doing really well IMO


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> welll done on the 140 mate, and you know my feelings about scale weight versus what you look and feel like... scales should be banned mate there fcukin satan with a dial for a face lol....
> 
> if you feel like your adding fat drop cals by 500 per day for 2 weeks. if you feel your leaning out stay as you are for another 2 weeks ...
> 
> keep going big man your doing really well IMO


Cheers pal, It helps alot with me being able to see the changes now, tbh its still early doors wasnt expecting it to just drop off within a few week, so just going to plod on nice and steady.

Im enjoying doing it atm, got used to the change in diet and now having someone in the gym with me has helped me focus and push that bit harder, plus you can have a bit of banter while your there.

Knee is still giving me jip tho, started to niggle doing the deads, just a pain right above the cap.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Cheers pal, It helps alot with me being able to see the changes now, tbh its still early doors wasnt expecting it to just drop off within a few week, so just going to plod on nice and steady.
> 
> Im enjoying doing it atm, got used to the change in diet and now having someone in the gym with me has helped me focus and push that bit harder, plus you can have a bit of banter while your there.
> 
> Knee is still giving me jip tho, started to niggle doing the deads, just a pain right above the cap.


Cant ask for more than that mate,seeing changes enjoying it to, what more could you ask for?(good football team i guess :whistling: ) good going Dave


----------



## Guest

Righty start of a new week again, food been good, started to stop the night time feed and shake just dont feel like I need it.

My only bit of bad food this week was Sat night, went out for my mates 30th to an Indian in town (East z East) had a mixed grill so not too bad, just a sizzling plate full of meat, and 2 bottles of beer. Other than that been near as dammit.

Chicken, Turkey, Fish, Veg, Salad, Sweetpotato and Pulses.

Not been out on the bike since Friday, tisk tisk. Will get out after the gym tonight for an hour or so.

Just about to tuck into some left over Turkey, Greens and Gravy smells good!

Today is Chest and Tri's. Its my mates turn to see if he wants to go heavy or reps so will find out when I get there, see if hes tired or not haha.

Workout will be the same tho.

Side note - Knee sleeves turned up and couldnt get them on, legs too big, dont know if they sent the wrong size or not so had to send them back. Any of you know of any decent places I can get a pair from?

Ive been advised to get a sleeve rather than a wrap, that way hopefully it will support it not mask a problem.


----------



## Guest

Waiting to go to the gym @1 sat about for half hour waiting for that [email protected] to turn up and never shown, phoned him "Oh sorry m8, did I not phone you? Im out shopping" utter cnut!

As if ive not got anything better to do with my day than wait for him, Boils my blood waiting for people, anyway after I had dished out a decent verbal bashing, I went by my loneseome.

Gym went well, went for reps, slow and steady on all, surprising how fast the strength saps out of you going slow. Felt good tho, very tight now.

Was nackered by the end of it, did a 20 min incline walk and came home, so good day.


----------



## Rob68

You tried Sports direct for that knee support Dave sure theres one up near you


----------



## Guest

My knee sleeves turned up this morning, fit sound. Will be giving them a test run tomorrow.

Just got back from the gym, had a few bits on this afternoon so couldnt go. Never been this late was full of kids, made me look ****ing massive haha

Today was shoulders, went heavy. All fine felt strong again, not as much energy as id of liked fatigue kicked in toward the end, but went well.

Foods been spot .

Breakfast - Oats, Shake, Banana, Coffee

Dinner - 2 tins of tuna, Half Sweet Potato, leaf salad

Meal 3 - As above

Tea - 200g Chicken, Leaf Salad

Supper - 3 eggs, wholemeal toast

Bed - Shake


----------



## Guest

Woke up early this morning, wide awake so im off out for a fasted bike ride.

Todays food pretty much the same as yesterdays. Last day in the gym for the week, legs today got my new routine written down so going to give that a whirl.

5 mins bike or cross trainer to warm up

Leg extensions - 3 sets 10-12 reps; 1 set 25 reps

Hack squats - 4 sets 10-12 reps

Staggered leg press - 3 sets 12 reps each leg forward (i.e. that's 24 reps per set)

Lunges - 3 sets of 20 steps

Lying leg curls - 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Stiff-legged deadlifts - 3 sets of 8-10 reps

Calf raises - 4 heavy sets of 8 reps

Seated calf raises - 4 sets of 12-15 reps

5 mins bike or cross trainer to warm down


----------



## Guest

Hope you had a good ride out Dave 

Looks a solid routine you have there!


----------



## flinty90

i wondered where this journal had gone lol... glad you back hitting it man !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i wondered where this journal had gone lol... glad you back hitting it man !!!!


I hadnt stopped m8, just not been updating as much haha


----------



## Guest

Just gave in and bought myself 3 vials of PC Tri Test400, adex, nolva and clomid going to be doing 2.5ml pw for 10 week, see how I get on.

Will be having .5 adex e2d, clomid and nolva ready for pct.

Never used HCG but considering it this time, most ive done was 2ml tri test and was ok after my pct, seemed to recover pretty quick.

See how I get on

Time to get some size on!


----------



## DiggyV

just found this one mate - subb'd will be following going forward. Good to see you're making progress, and the Test is going to give you a lift up


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Just gave in and bought myself 3 vials of PC Tri Test400, adex, nolva and clomid going to be doing 2.5ml pw for 10 week, see how I get on.
> 
> Will be having .5 adex e2d, clomid and nolva ready for pct.
> 
> Never used HCG but considering it this time, most ive done was 2ml tri test and was ok after my pct, seemed to recover pretty quick.
> 
> See how I get on
> 
> Time to get some size on!


whats this pct you speak of mate ??? lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> whats this pct you speak of mate ??? lol


Haha I learnt my lesson after my 1st stint on sus and deca, shut down hard, no libido and turned into an emotional wreck haha.

Saying that Clomid kills me, hate the feeling you get on the stuff


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Just gave in and bought myself 3 vials of PC Tri Test400, adex, nolva and clomid going to be doing 2.5ml pw for 10 week, see how I get on.
> 
> Will be having .5 adex e2d, clomid and nolva ready for pct.
> 
> Never used HCG but considering it this time, most ive done was 2ml tri test and was ok after my pct, seemed to recover pretty quick.
> 
> See how I get on
> 
> Time to get some size on!


I'm starting to feel dirty for being natty 

When are you starting this Dave?


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> just found this one mate - subb'd will be following going forward. Good to see you're making progress, and the Test is going to give you a lift up


Sorry m8 only just seen your post, Aye hopefully put a good bit of size on and get some big strength. cheers 



R0B said:


> I'm starting to feel dirty for being natty
> 
> When are you starting this Dave?


Having my 1st jab today, not bothering with dbol kicker it usually sends my BP sky high


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Having my 1st jab today, not bothering with dbol kicker it usually sends my BP sky high


Well good luck buddy! Whats your current weight....


----------



## Guest

22st 3 yesterday m8


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> 22st 3 yesterday m8


Jesus wept!

Making my eyes water 

Well, I'm only 10st behind!


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> Jesus wept!
> 
> Making my eyes water
> 
> Well, I'm only 10st behind!


Haha im 6ft 5 tho m8 so not that big


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Haha im 6ft 5 tho m8 so not that big


10st heavier, nearly a foot taller, remind me never to meet you 

Taxi for Rob !!


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Haha im 6ft 5 tho m8 so not that big


yes, but hardly a bean pole though Dave... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Just got back now jesus that routine is horrible!

Spewed my ring up outside, legs still shaking, calves are burning, feel ill!

Them lunges are the devil!

Just about to tuck into bowl 3 of



Hungry today!


----------



## Guest

No pain, no gain...... Doesn't sound right telling you that Dave lol

Lunges are the Devil 

Snap looks good! This was mine lunch ....


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> No pain, no gain...... Doesn't sound right telling you that Dave lol
> 
> Lunges are the Devil
> 
> Snap looks good! This was mine lunch ....


fcuk mate you ate your steering wheel ???


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> fcuk mate you ate your steering wheel ???


Lol, perk of the job..... 

Get some funny looks if people pull up next to me


----------



## Guest

Half a tandoori chicken on route, the missus fancied a pizza, nice change. Gonna go for a walk after loosen my legs up, still aching like mad


----------



## retro-mental

Dave said:


> 22st 3 yesterday m8


Sh1t you know how to make someone feel small !!!!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Haha im 6ft 5 tho m8 so not that big


Yeah you looked a right scrawny fu*ker when l passed you the other week mate !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yeah you looked a right scrawny fu*ker when l passed you the other week mate !


You sure it was me?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> You sure it was me?


Mate it was you trust me....

Your car, your head... l double checked.

As l past l thought you looked a fu*king unit and l wouldnt like a wrestling match with you..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Mate it was you trust me....
> 
> Your car, your head... l double checked.
> 
> As l past l thought you looked a fu*king unit and l wouldnt like a wrestling match with you..


Haha cant miss my melon head m8


----------



## Guest

Start of a new week and changing to back over to DB's and trying that VT Rotuine.

Diet remaining the same, im going to be adding 20 mins of cardio (Steep incline) after every workout, aswell as my bike riding, hopefully push me along a bit further.

(Really need to get some lights for my bike, dark nights rolling in quick now.)

Todays Chest, Tri's, Abs

5 mins bike or cross trainer to warm up

Decline press - 3 sets 10-12 reps; 1 set 25 reps

Incline press - 4 sets 10-12 reps

Dumbbell flyes - 4 sets 10-12 reps

Pec-dec - 3 sets 10-12 reps; 1 set 25 reps

Cable cross-overs - 4 sets of 12-15 reps rapidly, varying position

Skull-crushers - 3 sets 10-12 reps

Tricep push-downs - 4 sets 10-12 reps

Reverse grip single arm tricep pushdowns - 3 sets 10-12 reps each arm

Leg-raises - 3 sets to failure


----------



## Guest

Looks like a full on session there Dave!

Then finished off with the cardio, good going


----------



## Rob68

Try the lying leg raises Dave i know you like a challenge ,but dont blame me for the pain blame Ming lol


----------



## Guest

The new routine is hard m8, yeah m8 did them lying leg raises jesus wept like torture, my stomach is on fire now, didnt count how many each time just went for failure. Last set it wasnt many hahaha had to roll onto my front to get up agony.

I done them off a bench, held on at my head so I could let my legs go past flat, didnt let them touch the floor


----------



## Rob68

Pmsl about rolling onto your front to get up...same here lol


----------



## retro-mental

milky i bet it looked like this


----------



## Guest

retro-mental said:


> milky i bet it looked like this
> 
> View attachment 67449


Hahaha.

Todays session done, was supposed to do back but a group of hoody chavs were hogging all the machines and nattering on about bollox so I did shoulders instead.

5 mins bike to warm up

5 mins of light RC exercises

Seated Dumbell shoulder press - 4 sets 10-12 reps

Dumbbell side raises - 4 sets 10-12 reps

Dumbell front raises - 3 sets 10-12 reps

Kneeling FacePulls - 4 sets 10-12 reps

Shrugs - 3 sets 8-10 reps

Upright rows - 3 sets 8-10 reps

10 min Incline walk and was nackered!

Food so far -

7am - 80g Porridge, 2 scoops of whey thrown in, strong coffee, banana.

11 am - 2 Pieces wholemeal toast, 4 boiled eggs.

1pm - 2 tins of tuna, green leaf salad, low fat salad cream.

Gym - PWO shake

4pm will be having tuna salad again, half a sweet potato

7pm Fish and roast veg, other half sweet potato.

Before Bed - Eggs x? depends how hungry, Shake


----------



## Guest

Damn those hooded chavs!!

Eggs for supper..... Yes 

Did you get your supply of "supplements"? If you did, have you started ....


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Try the lying leg raises Dave i know you like a challenge ,but dont blame me for the pain blame Ming lol


No mate. I take the blame for telling you. You pass on the pain it's all down to you:laugh:


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> Damn those hooded chavs!!
> 
> Eggs for supper..... Yes
> 
> Did you get your supply of "supplements"? If you did, have you started ....


Yeah m8 got them that morning before I posted, all going well so far, next jab in 3 days I think


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Yeah m8 got them that morning before I posted, all going well so far, next jab in 3 days I think


Check me, 10/10 for observation Rob


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Todays session done, was supposed to do back but a group of hoody chavs were hogging all the machines and nattering on about bollox so I did shoulders instead.
> 
> 5 mins bike to warm up
> 
> 5 mins of light RC exercises
> 
> Seated Dumbell shoulder press - 4 sets 10-12 reps
> 
> Dumbbell side raises - 4 sets 10-12 reps
> 
> Dumbell front raises - 3 sets 10-12 reps
> 
> Kneeling FacePulls - 4 sets 10-12 reps
> 
> Shrugs - 3 sets 8-10 reps
> 
> Upright rows - 3 sets 8-10 reps
> 
> 10 min Incline walk and was nackered!
> 
> Food so far -
> 
> 7am - 80g Porridge, 2 scoops of whey thrown in, strong coffee, banana.
> 
> 11 am - 2 Pieces wholemeal toast, 4 boiled eggs.
> 
> 1pm - 2 tins of tuna, green leaf salad, low fat salad cream.
> 
> Gym - PWO shake
> 
> 4pm will be having tuna salad again, half a sweet potato
> 
> 7pm Fish and roast veg, other half sweet potato.
> 
> Before Bed - Eggs x? depends how hungry, Shake


Problem with hoodies big man ? :whistling: :laugh:



Mingster said:


> No mate. I take the blame for telling you. You pass on the pain it's all down to you:laugh:


Damn ..... Rumbled :lol:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Problem with hoodies big man ? :whistling: :laugh:


Haha no m8, just these lot spent more time curling their blackberries to their ear than actually doing any weights. Just me being miserable m8


----------



## Guest

Back today went well 230k deads for 5, could have gone heavier I think just fatigue kicking in end set.

Really struggling with grip tho, hands are in bits, torn my callus' clean off, had to use straps anything over 190-200k, just pulling through my fingers.

Legs tomorrow and done for the week again


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Back today went well 230k deads for 5, could have gone heavier I think just fatigue kicking in end set.
> 
> Really struggling with grip tho, hands are in bits, torn my callus' clean off, had to use straps anything over 190-200k, just pulling through my fingers.
> 
> Legs tomorrow and done for the week again


Still good lifting mate!

Ouch with the callus's !!!!

I struggle with grip too, must get some straps


----------



## Rob68

Any difference in weight this week Dave or you not weighed yourself or you noticing any body changes


----------



## Guest

Not weighed myself m8, ill just on tomorrow see whats what. Just getting veins popping up all over the gaff now m8. Most noticeable shoulders and forearms. So still going in right direction


----------



## retro-mental

Dave said:


> Not weighed myself m8, ill just on tomorrow see whats what. Just getting veins popping up all over the gaff now m8. Most noticeable shoulders and forearms. So still going in right direction


brilliant, getsto the point where you dont weigh yourself but go on new veins bursting through your skin !!!!

Do you do any grip , forearm work ?


----------



## Guest

retro-mental said:


> brilliant, getsto the point where you dont weigh yourself but go on new veins bursting through your skin !!!!
> 
> Do you do any grip , forearm work ?


None at all m8, only grip work would be deads, shrugs, rows etc

Dont do forearms at all, never seen the need could prolly be the case now


----------



## retro-mental

Dave said:


> None at all m8, only grip work would be deads, shrugs, rows etc
> 
> Dont do forearms at all, never seen the need could prolly be the case now


you can get things called gripies or something like that. rubber grip you add to the bar to make it wider and harder to hold. you got pretty big forearms so your grip would increase fast if you done it. get some captains of crush aswell


----------



## Guest

Just been having a look at the CoC things which ones should I get I see that they are rated? Just go with the No 1's?


----------



## retro-mental

Dave said:


> Just been having a look at the CoC things which ones should I get I see that they are rated? Just go with the No 1's?


I can do 1's and 2's and on a good day 250's and i am no way near as strong as you. the numbers are for pounds of pressure and i think you should go in on a 2.5 straight away. you got pretty big mitts so should be no problem for you

try these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/captains-crush-no-1-and-no-2-/270847273656?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item3f0fc16ab8 or look up heavy grippers, same thing just not the captains of crush make


----------



## Guest

retro-mental said:


> I can do 1's and 2's and on a good day 250's and i am no way near as strong as you. the numbers are for pounds of pressure and i think you should go in on a 2.5 straight away. you got pretty big mitts so should be no problem for you
> 
> try these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/captains-crush-no-1-and-no-2-/270847273656?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item3f0fc16ab8 or look up heavy grippers, same thing just not the captains of crush make


Cheers pal think ill have a bid on them.


----------



## Tassotti

Don't be crushing your CoC Dave


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Cheers pal think ill have a bid on them.


These look worth a buy - i'll not bid Dave 

I struggle with grip too, annoying when you know you have gas in the tank!!!


----------



## retro-mental

Dave and Rob

These might be worth a go as you can chuck them into your existing routine. just stick them on your bar and your good to go


----------



## Guest

retro-mental said:


> Dave and Rob
> 
> These might be worth a go as you can chuck them into your existing routine. just stick them on your bar and your good to go
> 
> View attachment 67676


Cheers pal, ill have a look at them. Hopefully I win them grips aswell, so far noone bid, will see tonight.

Gym time!

Im off upto Scotland again working for 4 days so training this week will be a bit all over, fly out tomorrow and back thurs night, so not too bad.

Ill get Chest and tri's out the way today, might be able to sneak a gym session in up there get shoulders done, just leaves me back and legs to do when im home, not too bad I suppose.

The gym up there isnt ideal, just a small hardcore gym I found, full set of DB's so im fine for shoulders.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Cheers pal, ill have a look at them. Hopefully I win them grips aswell, so far noone bid, will see tonight.
> 
> Gym time!
> 
> Im off upto Scotland again working for 4 days so training this week will be a bit all over, fly out tomorrow and back thurs night, so not too bad.
> 
> Ill get Chest and tri's out the way today, might be able to sneak a gym session in up there get shoulders done, just leaves me back and legs to do when im home, not too bad I suppose.
> 
> *The gym up there isnt ideal, just a small hardcore gym* I found, full set of DB's so im fine for shoulders.


That sounds like the ideal gym Dave lol safe trip mate


----------



## Guest

retro-mental said:


> try these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/captains-crush-no-1-and-no-2-/270847273656?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item3f0fc16ab8 or look up heavy grippers, same thing just not the captains of crush make


Won them mate, the missus is off to pick them up for me this week sometime.


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> That sounds like the ideal gym Dave lol safe trip mate


 

Cheers bud


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Won them mate, the missus is off to pick them up for me this week sometime.


£20 well spent


----------



## Guest

Just bought myself a set of them gripz aswell, my christmas prezzy off the missus 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fat-Gripz-Ultimate-Arm-Grip-Strength-Builder-/180742425035?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item2a151689cb#ht_2006wt_1396


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Just bought myself a set of them gripz aswell, my christmas prezzy off the missus
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fat-Gripz-Ultimate-Arm-Grip-Strength-Builder-/180742425035?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item2a151689cb#ht_2006wt_1396


I like the look of those! And they're on my doorstep for collection 

A swift email for best price, cash in hand  think I'll get some.

Thanks Dave


----------



## retro-mental

R0B said:


> I like the look of those! And they're on my doorstep for collection
> 
> A swift email for best price, cash in hand  think I'll get some.
> 
> Thanks Dave


Oi thank me !!!!!

Dave i think with your mitts your smash both those grippers straight away and you will be hunting down the CoC 3

Fat gripz are good as you can just chuck them straight into your routine. When you get the grippers let me know how you get on


----------



## Guest

retro-mental said:


> Oi thank me !!!!!
> 
> Dave i think with your mitts your smash both those grippers straight away and you will be hunting down the CoC 3
> 
> Fat gripz are good as you can just chuck them straight into your routine. When you get the grippers let me know how you get on


Thanks Retro 

Much love XxxxX


----------



## retro-mental

So dave either

1) the grippers aint turned up yet

2) your so addicted to them that your hands have now become to strong to type or

3) you have busted your hand with them and cant type !!!!!

Wheres the updates !


----------



## flinty90

yeah Dave ya slack fcuker lol


----------



## Guest

retro-mental said:


> So dave either
> 
> 1) the grippers aint turned up yet
> 
> 2) your so addicted to them that your hands have now become to strong to type or
> 
> 3) you have busted your hand with them and cant type !!!!!
> 
> Wheres the updates !





flinty90 said:


> yeah Dave ya slack fcuker lol


Im working away in scotland chaps, gripz and crushers at home waiting for me. (well the missus goes to pick the crusher up tonight, only 20 mile away)

Fly back tomorrow so normal training will resume. Just been watching my food intake and going for a walk every night.

Back tomorrow and 1st thing fri morning going to smash shoulders.

The jabs must be working, cant wait to get home and smash the back out of the missus.


----------



## Guest

[quote=Dave;2618728

The jabs must be working, cant wait to get home and smash the back out of the missus.


----------



## Guest

Aye actually missed training while ive been up here. Not been a particularly busy week just long. Few days off wont of done me any harm


----------



## retro-mental

Dave said:


> Aye actually missed training while ive been up here. Not been a particularly busy week just long. Few days off wont of done me any harm


Few days off will do you good. Growing time , not that you need it !!!!!

When you get back i hope you go at it like an animal and rip it up big time ( training that is )


----------



## Guest

Not far off done for the week, they are a good class so all going in quite quick. Will be done in the hour or so.

Home tonight, Gym tomorrow!


----------



## Rob68

Dave how accurate did you find that fitday website,i was looking at my food i eat last night,but it has 200g chicken breast coming back with 59.1g protein am sure its only about 20-22g

Not to bothered about diet at the mo as its pretty clean but was just curious


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Dave how accurate did you find that fitday website,i was looking at my food i eat last night,but it has 200g chicken breast coming back with 59.1g protein am sure its only about 20-22g
> 
> Not to bothered about diet at the mo as its pretty clean but was just curious


That's about right Rob, 100g is approx 24/25g of protein.

I'll have to look into this site.


----------



## Guest

Ive never checked or compared it m8 tbh, I just took it for near as dammit and kept eating haha.

All done for the week now, just demolishing a chicken from tesco and jumping in the shower, then get a jo to the airport, flights @ 7

Not been a bad week, couple of the delegates got hold of my boss and put in a good report for me which was nice touch.

Looking forward to my own bed tho, roll on 6 o clock


----------



## Guest

Righty up and ready,

Just fed and watered the boy, hes getting kicked out for school in a mo. Give the missus round 2 before she goes to work @ 12 

Just got a few bits to do for work then im done for the weekend, then im just waiting for the gym to open.

Breakfast is 4 boiled eggs, 2 wholemeal toast, shake

Got a pack of chicken defrosting on the side so its chicken, sweet potato and salad most of the day

Thats about it, brew time!


----------



## Russs

Good luck Dave, will keep checking back..

all i can say is, if you want it, you'll get it


----------



## Guest

Almost forgot, crushers and grips are getting their first airing today.



Can do the 1's easy enough, but still great for warmup, just cant quite touch the 2's together so perfect for me.

Gripz will be getting an airing aswell on shoulders, use them on the trap box aswell as get some farmers walks done.


----------



## Guest

Russs said:


> Good luck Dave, will keep checking back..
> 
> all i can say is, if you want it, you'll get it


Cheers mucka


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Almost forgot, crushers and grips are getting their first airing today.
> 
> View attachment 67991
> 
> 
> Can do the 1's easy enough, but still great for warmup, just cant quite touch the 2's together so perfect for me.
> 
> Gripz will be getting an airing aswell on shoulders, use them on the trap box aswell as get some farmers walks done.


Excellent Dave!

Be good to see how the Gripz do


----------



## Rob68

Ey up big man,enjoy the session mate


----------



## Guest

Session done, did Chest and Tri's and grip.

Plenty of beans today, 1st day back on the diet tabs after a week or so off, 1 of them and a can of red bulll, 20 mins later heart pounding like a race horse raring to go.

Incline db's went for reps - maxed out @ 55k for 10 just!

Decline, had to use bar the decline bench was being used, 110 for 8 fatigue from incline, killer!

Machine flies - stack + 50k x 8 no idea what the stack is, no markings on it

Cable crossovers - 10 plates x5 just, bit of swinging to get me started on the last, it wasnt going to beat me, cant stop on an wierd number haha

Incline db flies - 30k's nice and slow squeezing at top, these hurt!

Tricep pushdowns

OH tri cables

Had a 5 min sit down then did 3 sets of long holds with the gripz 40k dbs just sat on the bench, christ! these hurt after a while fingers and forearms are shot!

Going to add these every other day I think depending how fast they recover

Chest and Arms are in bits!

Food time!


----------



## flinty90

i got some of them grips thengs you squeeze together but 2 is still too easy, i dont think there as heavy duty as the ones you have mate... wouldnt mind giving them big gripz bar thickening things ago either . how much and where from mate ???


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Session done, did Chest and Tri's and grip.
> 
> Plenty of beans today, 1st day back on the diet tabs after a week or so off, 1 of them and a can of red bulll, 20 mins later heart pounding like a race horse raring to go.
> 
> Incline db's went for reps - maxed out @ 55k for 10 just!
> 
> Decline, had to use bar the decline bench was being used, 110 for 8 fatigue from incline, killer!
> 
> Machine flies - stack + 50k x 8 no idea what the stack is, no markings on it
> 
> Cable crossovers - 10 plates x5 just, bit of swinging to get me started on the last, it wasnt going to beat me, cant stop on an wierd number haha
> 
> Incline db flies - 30k's nice and slow squeezing at top, these hurt!
> 
> Tricep pushdowns
> 
> OH tri cables
> 
> Had a 5 min sit down then did 3 sets of long holds with the gripz 40k dbs just sat on the bench, christ! these hurt after a while fingers and forearms are shot!
> 
> Going to add these every other day I think depending how fast they recover
> 
> Chest and Arms are in bits!
> 
> Food time!


you do a lot of similair lifts mate for chest any reason for this ????


----------



## DiggyV

Have a look at these guys

http://www.ironmind.com/

heavy duty grippers and strength equipment.


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> you do a lot of similair lifts mate for chest any reason for this ????


No m8 I just like to steer clear from flat bench. Got all my injuries off flat so give it a wide berth now.

The flies are all fairly similar, just the angle that they get done is different.

Machine is pretty much flat, crossovers are under (decline like), incline are exactly that.

Just like giving it a thorough going over.


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i got some of them grips thengs you squeeze together but 2 is still too easy, i dont think there as heavy duty as the ones you have mate... wouldnt mind giving them big gripz bar thickening things ago either . how much and where from mate ???


(Sorry m8 didnt see the post) £25 for the pair I think? off Amazon, ill get the missus to dig the email out for you, its on her email account


----------



## SeanStones

All sounds good mate, big and strong

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Guest

Had a spurt of willpower this morning, the missus wanted M'c D breakfast, I went and got it and just got myself a brew.

Shes sat here now next to me eating it the bitch!

Im gonna have my shake with oats in....... lovely!

Gym this afternoon, back or shoulders which ever is free, with it being sat its usually busy.

Game on!


----------



## retro-mental

Dave said:


> Almost forgot, crushers and grips are getting their first airing today.
> 
> View attachment 67991
> 
> 
> Can do the 1's easy enough, but still great for warmup, just cant quite touch the 2's together so perfect for me.
> 
> Gripz will be getting an airing aswell on shoulders, use them on the trap box aswell as get some farmers walks done.


I think if you sit the grippers correct in your hand you will do the 2's easy


----------



## Mingster

Nice chest workout there Dave. Very Impressive. I've got a set of grippers, Heavy Grips I think with five in a set. I can do the first three but can hardly budge the fourth set. The fifth set just lie there grinning at me in an arrogant, superior sort of way lol. They think I've given up on them but I'm merely lulling them into a false sense of security. I will not be beaten. Be careful overdoing the forearm work though bro. I find they take as long as any other muscle to recover and twoo sessions a week is about my max. All the best:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Cheers fellas, Aye noticed today m8 forearms are aching like a good un.

Think best bet will be training them Mon and Fri


----------



## strongmanmatt

Dace how long have you been training for now?


----------



## Guest

strongmanmatt said:


> Dace how long have you been training for now?


On and off m8 since I was about 18. Id say properly training the past 18 month


----------



## Guest

Shoulders and 20 mins of cardio done, good session. Nice and heavy on db's.

DB Work -

OH Shoulder press,

Side Raise,

Front Raise,

Back Raise

Cable -

Kneeling Face Pulls

UR Rows

Trap Box -

Shrugs 3 sets with gripz (couldnt go past 4 Plates grip was shot, managed 10, 10, 7)

Followed 2 sets no gripz (6 Plates 10, 10)

10 min Incline walk

10 min flat nice and slow cool off.


----------



## Guest

New week, start of the routine again.

Will be training late tonight, got a few things to do for work today. Hoping to get there for about 5-6 ish.

Last night had a bit of a crash... well alot of a crash! food wise, the missus brought home some pizza and a bottle of baileys, knowing its my weakness!

The Bitch!!

Had 4 slices of pizza and 2 glasses of baileys, felt bad after it but fcuk me it was good! Proper Italian thin crust with mozzarella and pesto and bits of meat, superb!! And ice cold baileys......

Will be doing some extra cardio tonight try and make myself feel less guilty haha.

Into week 3 of my TriTest, sex drive is through the roof, would fcuk the crack of dawn if I could, the missus is going mad at me.

Todays food and supps-

7am - Porridge, Banana, Shake, Evo x1tbsp, Cod Liver Oilx2, Multi Vitsx2, Creatine, E-Nutrition Diet Tab x1

10am - Tuna Salad

1pm - Tuna Salad, Evo x1tbsp

5pm - PWO, Jack3d, Creatine

6pm - Lean Mince Spag bol, Wholewheat spag

8pm - Scrambled eggs

10pm - Shake, Cod Liver Oilx1, Multi Vitsx1


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> New week, start of the routine again.
> 
> Will be training late tonight, got a few things to do for work today. Hoping to get there for about 5-6 ish.
> 
> Last night had a bit of a crash... well alot of a crash! food wise, the missus brought home some pizza and a bottle of baileys, knowing its my weakness!
> 
> The Bitch!!
> 
> Had 4 slices of pizza and 2 glasses of baileys, felt bad after it but fcuk me it was good! Proper Italian thin crust with mozzarella and pesto and bits of meat, superb!! And ice cold baileys......
> 
> Will be doing some extra cardio tonight try and make myself feel less guilty haha.
> 
> Into week 3 of my TriTest, sex drive is through the roof, would fcuk the crack of dawn if I could, the missus is going mad at me.
> 
> Todays food and supps-
> 
> 7am - Porridge, Banana, Shake, Evo x1tbsp, Cod Liver Oilx2, Multi Vitsx2, Creatine, E-Nutrition Diet Tab x1
> 
> 10am - Tuna Salad
> 
> 1pm - Tuna Salad, Evo x1tbsp
> 
> 5pm - PWO, Jack3d, Creatine
> 
> 6pm - Lean Mince Spag bol, Wholewheat spag
> 
> 8pm - Scrambled eggs
> 
> 10pm - Shake, Cod Liver Oilx1, Multi Vitsx1


Good to see the Test has kicked in Dave  I've let the missus know what she's in for too!

Now get cracking on that Cardio!!!!


----------



## Guest

Gym done - did chest and tri's

Only managed 10 mins was absolutely nackered after that, bad shin pumps.

Supposed to be on spag bol, but the missus never took the mince out of the freezer, so looks like im on half a chicken tandoori and salad from the curry house down the road.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Gym done - did chest and tri's
> 
> Only managed 10 mins was absolutely nackered after that, bad shin pumps.
> 
> Supposed to be on spag bol, but the missus never took the mince out of the freezer, so looks like im on half a chicken tandoori and salad from the curry house down the road.


dont let it slip mate. i know its ok now and again but i can see its slipping. and you only just got back from scotland. nip it in the bud mate before it gets out of hand... not that tandoori chicken is bad pal, just the lack of planning mate . dont get lazy with it X


----------



## Guest

Aye, teach me for leaving her to it. She said its all in the fridge. I try and steer clear from that fcuker haha yoghurts and kitkats all temptation!

I certainly wont let it slip m8, can see it going now. Even the missus is commenting how fasts its dropping off. Full steam ahead m8!


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Aye, teach me for leaving her to it. She said its all in the fridge. I try and steer clear from that fcuker haha yoghurts and kitkats all temptation!


get her sorted mate...

if not i will have to keep kicking your a$$ in here deal lol


----------



## Guest

Deal m8 lol

Got her on the phone right now, shes deeply sorry hahaha and shes paying for tea

Haha her words "I did put the sauce out for you, just forgot the rest"


----------



## Guest

Back Done, going to leave arms till friday, do the lot in 1 big hit.

WGPD x3 sets - Last to failure on all

CGPD x3

Seated Row x3

BO Row x3

Hypers x3 Body weight

DL's @ my max weight again 240 x 2

Farmers walks with gripz all to failure absolute killers!!!

Bar shrugs with gripz x3


----------



## Rob68

Nice going on the deads mate,the farmers walk look like killers to lol how were the gripz did they help?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Nice going on the deads mate,the farmers walk look like killers to lol how were the gripz did they help?


Horrible m8 haha, feels like your forearms are on fire. Cant hold anywhere near what you can normally but christ they hurt!


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Horrible m8 haha, feels like your forearms are on fire. Cant hold anywhere near what you can normally but christ they hurt!


Haha they sound good lol


----------



## retro-mental

haha , sorry dave !!!!


----------



## Guest

Bit of a lie in this morning we are both off, got the lad up, fed and watered and off to school this mornin, went back to bed got up about an hour ago.

Just been sat in bed watching tele, nice and chilled morning gonna go make breakfast now.

Soon as weve had breakfast were off out shopping got to go pick my missus xmas prezzy up from tesco's (got her a kindle, book reader thing) then were off for a stroll round heaton park, good bit of afternoon cardio.

Then off to Asda for the weekly shop... joy of joys!

Arms and back aching like a good un, even my fingers ache haha. Going gym about 6 ish again, get all our bits out the way then can chill out later.

Food planned for today -

Breakfast - 4 eggs, 2 wholemeal toast, shake. Vits, CL Oil, Diet tab, Creatine

Dinner - Half a chicken, Salad.

Meal 3 - Tuna, Salad, Light dressing (Might skip this depending how hungry I am)

Tea - Half a chicken, Salad, Sweet Potato

Gym - Pre Gym - Jacked, Creatine. Post Gym - Recover Shake

Meal 5 - Boiled Eggs

Bed - Shake, Vits, CLO


----------



## Guest

Shoulder done, forearms are still in bits from yesterday, struggled with heavy shrugs.

Normal routine

RC Work

All x3 sets, last set to failure.

DB Press

Front, Side, Rear Raises

Face Pulls

UR Rows

Shrugs


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Shoulder done, forearms are still in bits from yesterday, struggled with heavy shrugs.
> 
> Normal routine
> 
> RC Work
> 
> All x3 sets, last set to failure.
> 
> DB Press
> 
> Front, Side, Rear Raises
> 
> Face Pulls
> 
> UR Rows
> 
> Shrugs


Good work mate.

Been a fair few of us on shoulders today mate. My forearms failed as well today :cursing:


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Shoulder done, forearms are still in bits from yesterday, struggled with heavy shrugs.
> 
> Normal routine
> 
> RC Work
> 
> All x3 sets, last set to failure.
> 
> DB Press
> 
> Front, Side, Rear Raises
> 
> Face Pulls
> 
> UR Rows
> 
> Shrugs


This session, plus all the fun in the day (Asda shopping) and you must be pooped Dave!

Out of interest mate, what kinda weight are you pushing out on these......?


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> This session, plus all the fun in the day (Asda shopping) and you must be pooped Dave!
> 
> Out of interest mate, what kinda weight are you pushing out on these......?


DB Press 45k db's for 6-8

Raises max out on 20k db for 5-8 depending, rear is my weakest.

Face pulls I do on cable, can max it out just for 6

UR Rows 60k (20k a side Olympic Bar)

Shrugs 160ish, no idea what the trap box weighs


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> DB Press 45k db's for 6-8
> 
> Raises max out on 20k db for 5-8 depending, rear is my weakest.
> 
> Face pulls I do on cable, can max it out just for 6
> 
> UR Rows 60k (20k a side Olympic Bar)
> 
> Shrugs 160ish, no idea what the trap box weighs


Plenty then!


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> Plenty then!


Heh cheers, theres more in there m8 dying to come out.

Im due to change back to bar again soon so that should nudge me along a bit.


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Heh cheers, theres more in there m8 dying to come out.
> 
> Im due to change back to bar again soon so that should nudge me along a bit.


How's the cycle going...


----------



## Guest

Going well ta matey, jab 4 due friday.

Should see some strength gains the next few week, fingers crossed. Already like a dog with 2 d1cks cant leave the missus alone haha


----------



## Milky

Are you still using your bike mate ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Are you still using your bike mate ?


Not been out on it for a couple of week now m8, too dark at night. Still havnt bought lights for it.

Been doing a fair bit of walking to make up for it.


----------



## Guest

Legs done - killer of a day!

10 mins steady walk

5 mins row machine

Leg extensions - 3 sets slow and holding.

Staggered Leg press - 10 each leg then 10 both. 4 sets

Standing Single leg Ham Curls - 3 sets

Standing Calf Raises - 3 sets

Prone Ham curls - 3 sets

Seated Single leg calf Raises - 3 sets

10 min walk cooldown.

Felt sick as fcuk after the staggered leg presses, shaking like a sh1tting dog. Legs still shaking now!

Arms session tomorrow then all done for the week. Well deserved weekend rest.

Struggling to eat today, had breakfast @ 7 the usual, and a bit of tuna salad couldnt finish it.

Not had anything to eat since, just not hungry.

Gonna go and get a shake down now bit of recovery hopefully, settle my stomach


----------



## Guest

Last day before weekend of rest thank god, hard week aching like a good un.

Fly back out to Scotland on Tues, home Fri night so not too bad im doing another course, actually me learning this time.

Hopefully it all goes well so I can get myself on the exam and get it done, all going well I should be able to send dangerous goods via sea by beginning of next year. Fingers crossed.

Gym talk -

Taking my lad to the gym today, some teacher training day or something. Get him doing some curls in the squat rack haha

Arms session today, no idea of what routine to do - just gonna go for it.

Stomach is alot better now, dont know what was up with me, got hungry yesterday about 7 ish so chomped through a full chicken and some roast veggies.

Todays food is similar to what it normally is, tho not force feeding myself if im not hungry I wont eat.

See how we get on, will post back later on what I did


----------



## Guest

Just got back from the gym, my lad did surprisingly well. 15k a side on the hammer bench machine for 6, not bad for 13 

Had him doing bench machine, db flies, tricep pushdowns, hammer curls, normal curls, skulls, over grip curls had him in bits haha, teach him for having a day off.

5 mins walk warmup, stretches and 10 min cooldown with stretches


----------



## retro-mental

Dave said:


> Just got back from the gym, my lad did surprisingly well. 15k a side on the hammer bench machine for 6, not bad for 13
> 
> Had him doing bench machine, db flies, tricep pushdowns, hammer curls, normal curls, skulls, over grip curls had him in bits haha, teach him for having a day off.
> 
> 5 mins walk warmup, stretches and 10 min cooldown with stretches


bet you cant wait till hes old enough to get him in the gym all the time !!!!


----------



## Guest

retro-mental said:


> bet you cant wait till hes old enough to get him in the gym all the time !!!!


Aye he took to it quite well pushing himself, and listened he'll be sore tomorrow haha

He said he wants to come again anyway so he must have enjoyed it


----------



## retro-mental

Dave said:


> Aye he took to it quite well pushing himself, and listened he'll be sore tomorrow haha
> 
> He said he wants to come again anyway so he must have enjoyed it


Nice, i expect in a few years time to see some young lad join here with a journal about the massive weights hes moving then !!!!


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Just got back from the gym, my lad did surprisingly well. 15k a side on the hammer bench machine for 6, not bad for 13
> 
> Had him doing bench machine, db flies, tricep pushdowns, hammer curls, normal curls, skulls, over grip curls had him in bits haha, teach him for having a day off.
> 
> 5 mins walk warmup, stretches and 10 min cooldown with stretches


That's brilliant Dave! Let us know when the pain commences 

I'd love this, but I don't think my missus would let me drag my girls to the gym


----------



## Guest

Haha my lad is in bits this morning, struggled to brush his teeth hahaha, he got the obligatory "Man Up" comments from the missus which tickled me

Still wants to come again so fair play to him.

My relaxing weekend is out of the window, were just getting ready to whip to town to try and find me some clobber for the missus xmas doo, always a nightmare. Anything above 2XL they think you just grow side ways, arms stay the same length cnuts!

First port of call is slaters, got lucky in there a few times for gear so fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Haha my lad is in bits this morning, struggled to brush his teeth hahaha, he got the obligatory "Man Up" comments from the missus which tickled me
> 
> Still wants to come again so fair play to him.
> 
> My relaxing weekend is out of the window, were just getting ready to whip to town to try and find me some clobber for the missus xmas doo, always a nightmare. Anything above 2XL they think you just grow side ways, arms stay the same length cnuts!
> 
> First port of call is slaters, got lucky in there a few times for gear so fingers crossed.


LOL, At least he now knows what you go through all week! I like the touch from the missus, MAN UP!

Good luck shopping buddy, I can only imagine its going to be a nightmare today.


----------



## Guest

Just got back now, managed to find a decent pair of pants and a jumper in Slaters so wasnt that bad.

40 waist 34 leg, and 3XL jumper that actually fit! Least im all sorted now for her xmas doo, get steaming and have a laugh, I get on with a few lads who she works with so should be a good un.

Come out of town and straight in Asda more food shoppin, and bits for the christmas tree (Thats going up today apparently... brill.....) got to send the boy into the loft, his racing snake figure makes him ideal to root about in there.

I cant fit through the hatch haha.

Gonna get this tree up and get some chicken down me, and try and hide from the wife for the rest of the day.


----------



## Milky

Which Asda mate ?

Just done my shop in Pilsworth.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Which Asda mate ?
> 
> Just done my shop in Pilsworth.


Aye m8 Pilsworth


----------



## Guest

Well the christmas tree is up and finished, the missus was trying to decorate everything we have in the house, had to lock her under the stairs till the madness wore off.



Just had breaky, boredom kicking in so gonna take the lad to the gym do a reps session and cardio.

Got my turkey crown on the side ready to go in the oven, having that, sweet potato mash, roast veg and stuffing later on.

Need to go get some cranberry, cant have all that and no cranberry.

Got some tuna and salad in for dinner aswell, lovely jubbly.

Righty shower time then off to the gym.


----------



## Guest

Snap! My Tree is going up.

Did she get a look in her eye as if to say, "Get that tree out the loft! It's going up now!!" Mine did PMSL.

Punish him good Dave  Speed intervals should do the trick 

Food sounds bloody beautiful mate. It's what's Sunday's are all about


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> Snap! My Tree is going up.
> 
> Did she get a look in her eye as if to say, "Get that tree out the loft! It's going up now!!" Mine did PMSL.
> 
> Punish him good Dave  Speed intervals should do the trick
> 
> Food sounds bloody beautiful mate. It's what's Sunday's are all about


Aye m8 only it wasnt me getting the glare, the lad got it.

I just had to put the thing up and put the lights on, she did the rest


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Aye m8 only it wasnt me getting the glare, the lad got it.
> 
> I just had to put the thing up and put the lights on, she did the rest


PMSL! That's my job too, lights and tinsel 

Women are all the same by the sounds of things!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> PMSL! That's my job too, lights and tinsel
> 
> Women are all the same by the sounds of things!!


yes you certainly are pmsl !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yes you certainly are pmsl !!!


cuñt 

XX


----------



## Guest

Had a terrible nights sleep last night, up and down all night

Kept waking up with pins and needles in my shoulders and arms, and the missus said while I was asleep I was twitching like mad. Absolutely shattered!

Day off today so wont be too bad, get on the couch for a kip this afternoon I think.

Anyway

Breakfast Done - shake, 80g of oats, vits and oils, and a banana

Dinner - Chicken, 1/2 Sweet pot, Veg

Gym - Pre wo Jacked. P wo Recover Shake

3pm - Chicken 1/2 sweet pot, Salad

6pm - Homemade Burgers, wholemeal barms, salad

9pm - Try and get some eggs down me.

Doing a Push workout today, im back up in scotland tomorrow till friday so Push today, Pull and Legs through the week. Just basically trying to get my routine into 3 days.


----------



## Guest

Gym done, bolloxed.

Just tucking into a nice cold tuna salad, chicken still frozen.

Come home to a lovely tax bill brought in by the missus buying crap over the internet and not paying tax on it, daft git!

So shes on the phone now sorting that out.

Quick piccy of me supporting my vest in a freezing cold gym, 'ard as nails haha


----------



## Rob68

You big cnut :laugh: aw man the `no phone in the gym brigade` are gonna be after your skin Dave :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Haha dont normally take it in with me m8, but I was waiting for a call off BT (useless cnuts never did call me)


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Haha dont normally take it in with me m8, but I was waiting for a call off BT (useless cnuts never did call me)


Ah the old `waiting for a call` yeah i believe ya :lol:


----------



## Guest

Hahaha that old chestnut


----------



## Guest

Well im just about ready for the off to scotchland again, got the house to myself up there my mum is on holiday for a couple of week so got her house and the car while im there.

No gym today, been at home most of the day with the BT guy fixing my internet, now all up and working 32meg infinity lovely jubbly.

Foods been a little off, not really eaten much.

No breakfast, just a morning shake, No dinner, Just had half a chicken and veg now. Will prolly have some scrambled eggs later.

Just not feeling hungry at all today, no big deal I suppose

Gym tomorrow, pull routine or legs see which I fancy on the day.

Righty thats me sorted, best make tracks


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Well im just about ready for the off to scotchland again, got the house to myself up there my mum is on holiday for a couple of week so got her house and the car while im there.
> 
> No gym today, been at home most of the day with the BT guy fixing my internet, now all up and working 32meg infinity lovely jubbly.
> 
> Foods been a little off, not really eaten much.
> 
> No breakfast, just a morning shake, No dinner, Just had half a chicken and veg now. Will prolly have some scrambled eggs later.
> 
> Just not feeling hungry at all today, no big deal I suppose
> 
> Gym tomorrow, pull routine or legs see which I fancy on the day.
> 
> Righty thats me sorted, best make tracks


Safe trip Dave :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Got to aberdeen last night for this course im supposed to be on.

Turns up this morning, course has been cancelled, guy who is giving the courses resigned last week, no emails or texts to say whats happened.

So ive lost 4 days pay plus £123 for flights, now ive had to pay another £102 to change my flight and get home today.

Just wait till I speak to the cnut, hes getting billed, hes in ghana atm working no phone or internet.


----------



## Guest

I imagine fuming is an understatement !!??

That's proper sh1te Dave, he best be ready for you.


----------



## Guest

Aye m8 livid. Its probably a good thing hes away if he would have been in the office I'd have gone spare


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Aye m8 livid. Its probably a good thing hes away if he would have been in the office I'd have gone spare


I can imagine!


----------



## Rob68

Cnuts trick that Dave,hope you get all your money back make sure he knows what you think of him


----------



## Guest

Just got off the phone with him now, full reimbursement, all apologetic.

Crossed wires in the office apparently, one of the instructors has resigned leaving 1 guy to do 2 mens jobs, he was under the impression it was our course going ahead and the other cancelled, thats why no contact.

Even still very unprofessional, they are a big company aswell.


----------



## flinty90

well as long as your reimbursed mate, i think you wont be using them again ..

what was the course for dont tell me

"time management , and dealing with difficult people and situations" pmsl X


----------



## Guest

Hahaha it was IMDG Course m8, Dangerous Goods by Sea.


----------



## Guest

Sat in aberdeen airport bored out of my mind.

Going straight to the gym soon as I get back work some of this anger out of me haha.


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Sat in aberdeen airport bored out of my mind.
> 
> Going straight to the gym soon as I get back work some of this anger out of me haha.


Sounds like fun Dave!

Some aggressive training will help, don't take your lad though! You'll end up breaking him


----------



## Rob68

Go press some suitcases or something Dave :laugh:


----------



## retro-mental

Dave said:


> Just got off the phone with him now, full reimbursement, all apologetic.
> 
> Crossed wires in the office apparently, one of the instructors has resigned leaving 1 guy to do 2 mens jobs, he was under the impression it was our course going ahead and the other cancelled, thats why no contact.
> 
> Even still very unprofessional, they are a big company aswell.


Did you send them that pic of you looking like a moody beast before they called !!!!!


----------



## Guest

Just this second got in.

Took longer to get from the airport to home than it did from scotland to manchester, M60 is a f'kin joke, like a car park all the way home.

No gym for me either, the missus sister is coming round so got to do my 'in law' bit, load of old sh1te if you ask me but she'll go mad if I swan off out.

Tea tonight is 2 lots of tandoori chicken and salad, im starving not eaten anything since 10.

Gonna eat my tea, jump in the bath and smash holes out of the missus later on angry sex!

Up bright and early for a bike ride depending on the weather


----------



## Guest

Gym done, was quite busy so decided to do chest, tris and crunches.

Swapped back over to bar again after a good few weeks on db try and mix it up.

Getting there again maxed out at 160 for 2 just, 3rd was a mega fail, could get it off my chest haha.

Only managed 12 mins of cardio, shattered. Legs were on fire, really bad shin and calf pumps.

Going for more next week, even if its just 1 more rep. Push push.

Food today, Other than a shake this morning, not had anything, bit of a dodgy stomach feel a bit off. Crap nights sleep again keep waking up twitching? God knows what it is, but its beginning to **** the missus off haha.

Gonna try and get some eggs and toast down me now, still dont feel right.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Gym done, was quite busy so decided to do chest, tris and crunches.
> 
> Swapped back over to bar again after a good few weeks on db try and mix it up.
> 
> Getting there again maxed out at 160 for 2 just, 3rd was a mega fail, could get it off my chest haha.
> 
> Only managed 12 mins of cardio, shattered. Legs were on fire, really bad shin and calf pumps.
> 
> Going for more next week, even if its just 1 more rep. Push push.
> 
> Food today, Other than a shake this morning, not had anything, bit of a dodgy stomach feel a bit off. Crap nights sleep again keep waking up twitching? God knows what it is, but its beginning to **** the missus off haha.
> 
> Gonna try and get some eggs and toast down me now, still dont feel right.


160 kg bench presss mate is nothing to be sniffed at . wish i was doing that pal.... well done mate..

have you found your cardio is dropping of mate ????

i have o admit this lat week and half my cardio (which is normally good) has dropped off a little and i cant be ar$ed to do it lol... i will have to get back into it next week i think.. maybe its just work for me as thats a killer cardio wise all day ...

keep going strong brother !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> 160 kg bench presss mate is nothing to be sniffed at . wish i was doing that pal.... well done mate..
> 
> have you found your cardio is dropping of mate ????
> 
> i have o admit this lat week and half my cardio (which is normally good) has dropped off a little and i cant be ar$ed to do it lol... i will have to get back into it next week i think.. maybe its just work for me as thats a killer cardio wise all day ...
> 
> keep going strong brother !!!


Aye m8 cardio is getting harder, 10 mins in of incline walking I was fcuked m8, really bad pumps


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Aye m8 cardio is getting harder, 10 mins in of incline walking I was fcuked m8, really bad pumps


you taking orals ??? planty of water ??? any taurine ???

Repped by the way for your lift X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> you taking orals ??? planty of water ??? any taurine ???
> 
> Repped by the way for your lift X


Cheers mucka. 

Only tabs im taking is vits, oils daily, and the exteme nutrition stack tab 4 days on 4 off. Gear wise its just my 2.5ml of tritest a week.

Water aye m8 at least 4ltrs day plus cups of tea etc, Only taurine would be redbull occasionally before gym.

Tbh ive put the cardio down to me not feeling good today, its my sleeping thats doing my tits in atm.

See how I am tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Legs done -

Started off 10 min walk, incline on 6 gradient for the 5mins then flat for 2 cooldown.

10 mins stretching

Staggered leg press, (left leg, right leg, both legs)

80kg 10x10x10

120kg 10x10x10

160kg 10x10x10* (*Knee sleeves had to go on)

200kg 7x7 20* secs rest burning!! then x10

DB Lunges Slow, knee down slow back up.

20kg db's 2sets of 5 each leg

30kg db's 1set of 5, 1 set 4 failure

As above 1set of 5, 1 set of 3 failure

Squat Machine, ar$e to heels!

60kg x5

100kg x5

140kg x5 Knee Sleeves really helping with this, only slight twinge toward the end.

140kg x 5 And spent, legs shaking!

Standing Ham Curls

5x5(plates)

5x7

5x7

4x8

SLDL

10x60k

10x100k

10x120k

Seated calf raises

10x40k

10x60k

10x80k

10k80k

Standing calf raises

3sets x full stack nice and slow

10, 10, 8

Legs were on fire after this, 10 mins bike ride cooldown.


----------



## flinty90

nice session matey . good work


----------



## Guest

Bloody good one there Dave! Knee sleeve helping ....?


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> Bloody good one there Dave! Knee sleeve helping ....?


Yeah m8, leg press im fine, doesnt hurt at all, its the squatting where it usually plays up, just a twinge on the last 2 sets other than that no pain whatsoever


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Yeah m8, leg press im fine, doesnt hurt at all, its the squatting where it usually plays up, just a twinge on the last 2 sets other than that no pain whatsoever


That's spot on then, another possible investment


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> That's spot on then, another possible investment


Aye certainly worth a look at if its bothering your knees, I try to only use them when I need tho, could feel it starting to pull so put them on.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/review/product/list/id/272/category/55/

They are the ones I got


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Aye certainly worth a look at if its bothering your knees, I try to only use them when I need tho, could feel it starting to pull so put them on.
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/review/product/list/id/272/category/55/
> 
> They are the ones I got


Cheers mate!


----------



## Guest

Legs are in bits!

Just running a red hot bath now long soak, tea then early night for me I think. Bolloxed!


----------



## Mingster

Quality leg workout there Dave. Very impressive:thumbup1: Enjoy a relaxing bath mate, it's very well deserved.


----------



## Guest

Cheers mucka, im feeling it now mind, christ im struggling to get up off my chair.


----------



## Mingster

HaHa. Just stay there a while, the bath isn't going anywhere lol. A nice snack and a little snooze sound good to me....


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Just stay there a while, the bath isn't going anywhere lol. A nice snack and a little snooze sound good to me....


I'm sure you live in a nursing home Ming, food on tap, power naps and an extension being built for keep fit classes


----------



## Guest

Aye just waiting for the ball and chain to get in, then its spag bol time. Then im crawling up the stairs and onto the bed and watching the rest of eastbound and down on the laptop :thumb:


----------



## Guest

2 days on and my legs are still in bits, aches like buggery walking, then hurts like fcuk when I actually sit down, ar$e cheeks feel like they have been sledghammered, the missus is laughing at me, cnut!

Gonna go for a walk in a mo, try and get some blood in them, cant be hobbling about all day.

Going out with the missus tonight on her xmas doo, so ill be having a few drinks. Gonna keep the food as tight as poss until I go out then only drink vodka and whatever something diet or fruit juice of some kind.

Looking forward to it, should be a good night.

Plans for today -

Walk

Drop the missus at work

Eat

Eat

Sort my clothes out for tonight

Pick the missus up

Eat

Go out

Get drunk!


----------



## Guest

Been thinking aswell, when I finish this cycle im just going to go on a cruise for 10 week, the missus agrees with me she hates me when im off all moody and emotional haha.

Should see me right through Jan - Feb, then blast again March

What would be a good thing to cruise on? Same tri-test or just get some test e?


----------



## Guest

Had a cracking night up toward the end.

****ing doormen with an attitude, soo close to taking the cnuts head clean off his shoulders.

All sat down having a great time, good food, expensive beer the lot. There must be 30 odd of us at least, 2 shops worth from trafford center.

Few of the younger lads playing charlie big balls buying £100 bottles of vodka, fair play to them they have the money to blow and they are young.

Anyway one of them goes to the toilet, not wanting to leave his 100 nicker bottle of vodka on the now empty table he takes it with him, yes silly move but end of the day hes bought it.

Door lad inside the toilet corridor stops him, detains him and removes his vodka because he cant produce a recipt.

Im walking past to the loo, unawares and the lad shouts me over to help, tells me the crack and I question the door lad.

Now this cnut was a power hungry, obviously new door man, not wanting to explain himself for his actions, it was basicly a proper clash of horns, how I kept myself from strangling the cnut is beyond me, he was straight on the radio "Emergency, toilets kicking off" ****bag!.

A proper arrogant, self righteous knobber not willing to listen, just picking on the lad because he was young and half p1ssed.

2 of his doorman mates came over and took him away knowing full well he was in the wrong, after half an hour of arguing the manager came over, appologised gave the lad a full refund for his night @ £50 and the bottle of vodka @ £99 a go.

Thought all was forgotten till we were greeted by the arrogant [email protected] again at the door leaving who said "bye bye now, laughing" I lost the plot and went for him, his mates dragged him inside and slammed the door shut on me.

I was absolutely livid, its a joke that they can get away with it.

The goldsmiths ceo is apparently putting a call in tomorrow, they shouldnt get away with that. Soo angry its untrue, totally spoilt a great night for everyone


----------



## Guest

Other than the cnut stick was a great night, food was superb!!

Starters big lump of salmon, on a bed of noodles with chillies and spices, honestly could of ate that over and over superb!!

Main was Half a roast chicken, green beans, roast chestnuts, sprouts, and some mash type thing with a skin on it, no idea what it was, like mash inside a cheese outer, bang on!!

Desert was a big lump of chocolate fudge, cream and some strawberry drizzle thing, didnt eat it, gave it away, how ****ing awesome is my will power haha

Not been so good on the beer front, 2 bottles of becks, vodka and cranberry juice all night, feel like ive had a good drink. Ill tomorrow!


----------



## Guest

Well up this mornin and rough as a roofers glove, I see ive been drunken rambling hahaha sorry bout that 

Well my stomach thinks my throat has been cut so off for brekky.


----------



## Rob68

Bloody thug :whistling: :laugh:

Where did you go Dave?


----------



## Guest

Event City next to the trafford center


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Well up this mornin and rough as a roofers glove, I see ive been drunken rambling hahaha sorry bout that
> 
> Well my stomach thinks my throat has been cut so off for brekky.


Was a good rant Dave!


----------



## Tassotti

You type really well when your drunk Dave :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Gym done, Chest and Tri's, nothing special to report in, went for reps 10+ on all.

Still dont feel 100% from sunday's drinking. Gonna go out on the bike for an hour later on, try and sweat the rest of it out of me.

Foods good today, chicken and mince out the fridge defrosting as we speak, chicken for dinner, homemade burger for tea


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Gym done, Chest and Tri's, nothing special to report in, went for reps 10+ on all.
> 
> Still dont feel 100% from sunday's drinking. Gonna go out on the bike for an hour later on, try and sweat the rest of it out of me.
> 
> Foods good today, chicken and mince out the fridge defrosting as we speak, chicken for dinner, homemade burger for tea


I like 10+ reps in my set, I aim for 15, I actually count 3 lots of 5, as it seems easier to do 5 reps even if they are followed by another 5 and then another. 

Nice food as well, I am just having baked spud and chicken.


----------



## Guest

Aye I just like mixing it up, reps and then do a week of strength testing


----------



## Guest

Nice session Dave !

How's the cycle going, things on the up ?


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> Nice session Dave !
> 
> How's the cycle going, things on the up ?


Yeah its going well m8, think im into week 5 or 6 cant remember tbh, certainly got alot more drive in the gym, str is going up, huge difference on legs the the day.

Cardio taking a hit tho 10-15 mins and im feeling it.

Just a case of keep going m8, keep the food tight and see where it takes me haha


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Yeah its going well m8, think im into week 5 or 6 cant remember tbh, certainly got alot more drive in the gym, str is going up, huge difference on legs the the day.
> 
> Cardio taking a hit tho 10-15 mins and im feeling it.
> 
> Just a case of keep going m8, keep the food tight and see where it takes me haha


im same mate, gear makes you want to just lift weights and fcuk off any form of getting out of breath lol.. i have even considered not wiping my a$$ on a couple of occasions for fear of sweating too much and bieng out of breath for 2 hours after hahaha


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Yeah its going well m8, think im into week 5 or 6 cant remember tbh, certainly got alot more drive in the gym, str is going up, huge difference on legs the the day.
> 
> Cardio taking a hit tho 10-15 mins and im feeling it.
> 
> Just a case of keep going m8, keep the food tight and see where it takes me haha


Who needs cardio 

Sounds good mate, how much did you say you was on a week...?


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> Who needs cardio
> 
> Sounds good mate, how much did you say you was on a week...?


2.5ml of TriTest 400


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> im same mate, gear makes you want to just lift weights and fcuk off any form of getting out of breath lol.. i have even considered not wiping my a$$ on a couple of occasions for fear of sweating too much and bieng out of breath for 2 hours after hahaha


PMSL!

Always make lol when I'm driving


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> 2.5ml of TriTest 400


*like


----------



## Guest

Haha managed to write off another training partner.

Lad I went to school with come to the gym with me yesterday, nice lad. Wants to get back into training, said he used to go all the time bla bla the usual.

Didnt do anything special, didnt pile the weight on either just my usual chest routine, nice and light for him.

Phones me this morning, hes ready to go to A&E, cant move his arms of chest in agony hahahahaha.

Gutted really, wanted to punish him on deadlifts today haha


----------



## Guest

No idea why but gym was packed today, ended up doing shoulders instead of back.

Again reps out all 10+ heavy as I could, 15 min incline walk at the end of it.

Grip coming on really well 160k shrugs not a problem, grip was still rock solid. Back day will be the big tester, bring it on.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Haha managed to write off another training partner.
> 
> Lad I went to school with come to the gym with me yesterday, nice lad. Wants to get back into training, said he used to go all the time bla bla the usual.
> 
> Didnt do anything special, didnt pile the weight on either just my usual chest routine, nice and light for him.
> 
> Phones me this morning, hes ready to go to A&E, cant move his arms of chest in agony hahahahaha.
> 
> Gutted really, wanted to punish him on deadlifts today haha


Did he pick on you at school Dave :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Did he pick on you at school Dave :laugh:


Haha nah he was a good lad m8, I went nice and light on him, or so I thought 

He just needs to man up haha


----------



## Guest

Up all night sweating, but freezing cold, deffo coming down with something got up this morning and feel terrible, shivering and cant get warm.

Didnt even hear the missus or lad leave for school and work, feel a bit bad tbh, normally make them both breakfast.

Work phone off, nice brew and back in bed I think, feel rotten.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Up all night sweating, but freezing cold, deffo coming down with something got up this morning and feel terrible, shivering and cant get warm.
> 
> Didnt even hear the missus or lad leave for school and work, feel a bit bad tbh, normally make them both breakfast.
> 
> Work phone off, nice brew and back in bed I think, feel rotten.


This is not good news mate, havent you just got over some illness or other a few weeks ago ????


----------



## Guest

I cant remember m8? dont usually get sick but when I do its usually epic fashion, prolly just me being a mard ar$e haha


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> I cant remember m8? dont usually get sick but when I do its usually epic fashion, prolly just me being a mard ar$e haha


its getting to that time of year mate , we have all been training hard, CNS has been taking massive hits for months, theres loads of sh1tty bugs about , and we aree tired and easily susceptable to getting ill...

dont forget mate try and keep your vits and stuff piling in especially now ...

hope it passes soon bro X


----------



## Guest

Cheers mucka, aye just thrown a double dose of vits and flu capsules down me.

Get my head down and see how I am later.


----------



## DiggyV

Dave, give echinacea a try as well mate, seems to lift the bodys defences.

Also I suggested this to someone else. I never get a cold for more than 3 or 4 days max. What I do is run a bath as hot as you can stand it, get in then keep adding more hot, you really want to get it uncomfortable, and stay there for at least 30 mins. Basically you are inducing an artificial fever, which helps kill the bugs. Whilst in the bath drink the following, a hot toddy made up of 60-70% milk, 5-10% honey and 20-30% whisky, microwave it before the whisky and mix together. Basically the heat get the tryptophan it contains into your body quicker which helps you relax and sleep. The honey is a natural antibiotic / antiseptic and the whisky also has similar effects believe it or not.

Seriously this works for me EVERY time. The cough may hang around, but all the nasty lethargy, shivering, headaches etc are gone 3-4 days tops.

Good luck and get well soon.


----------



## Guest

Cheers m8y, Ill give this a whirl in a mo, going to walk to the shop and get some whiskey.

The missus isnt feeling well either think weve both got it, shes trying to get out of work early which isnt like her.


----------



## Rob68

Truth is dave you been on a session since you went out the other night lol,oh ive got a cold best go buy a bottle of whiskey ,we believe ya big fella lol

Get better soon mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Get well soon Dave!


----------



## Guest

Still feel like hammered ****, them hot toddy things seemed to work good, if anything I was near ****ed after 5 of them haha, had a beltin nights sleep.

The wife is bad in bed, she never takes days off work, has to be on deaths door and this seems to have done her right in, so im looking after both of us today haha pair of demics.


----------



## Rob68

Hope you both get better soon big man,or at least both get p1ssed and forget your colds lol


----------



## Guest

The missus was fast asleep so I sneaked off out to the gym, glad I did, made me feel much better.

20 mins on the bike with my hood up and jacket on sweating my back out thought fcuk it legs time.

Staggered leg press

Smith Lunges

Squat Machine

Ham Curls

SLDL

Did some bent over rows while waiting for the machines to become free, must be national legs day in our gym

Standing calf raises

Seated calf raises


----------



## Guest

Nice move Dave  Sneak out to hit the gym !!

Hope your feeling better


----------



## Guest

Mornin folks, up bright and breezy this morning.

Update on the flu, feeling much better. Still feel groggy and full of snot but im over the worst of it which is good stuff.

Taking the lad to the gym with me today get a back session in, then im done for the week. Depending what time we get done might go for a swim after aswell, not been swimming for a while.

Just been out in the car to pick my nephew up, jesus wept black ice everywhere, tried turning round the mini round about coming off my estate and ended up going sideways right over it, was doing less than 10 just no grip whatsoever, undies well and truly soiled.

Some old dear across the road just shaking her head at me, literally nothing I could do tho. Next time im aiming for her, miserable sod haha.

Breakfast is under the grill, fancied a cooked breaky so having bacon (all the fat off), cumberland sausage, boiled eggs and toast (brown bread). Oh and a protein shake.

Smells superb, not had one of these in ages, its getting demolished!

Im back on call to fly out to scotland tomorrow to give another ADR course, still not sure if its going ahead or not, again few complications in the office, fingers crossed it doesnt.

Really dont fancy going up there when its like this, knowing my luck ill end up stranded.


----------



## Guest

Glad your better mate!

Don't kill the lad, just take him to the edge 

Lol, old people are so quick to judge !?! Silly old dear.

Breakfast sounds blooming spot on, might make that my lunch lol.

Have a good day mate!!!


----------



## Guest

Back done this morning.

Wide Grip Lat Pull downs x4 sets last to failure

CG Palms in Pulldowns x4 to failure last set

Pullover Machine x4 to failure last set

BO Rows 4x5, 1x3 failure

Hypers 2x10 Bodyweight 2x10 +20k

Back was in pieces so didnt bother with deads

15 mins walk and home, feel **** again, so its food and kip for me.

Scotland been called off thank fcuk! Snowing up there apparently and -3 and blowing a gale.

Great news haha


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Back done this morning.
> 
> Wide Grip Lat Pull downs x4 sets last to failure
> 
> CG Palms in Pulldowns x4 to failure last set
> 
> Pullover Machine x4 to failure last set
> 
> BO Rows 4x5, 1x3 failure
> 
> Hypers 2x10 Bodyweight 2x10 +20k
> 
> Back was in pieces so didnt bother with deads
> 
> 15 mins walk and home, feel **** again, so its food and kip for me.
> 
> Scotland been called off thank fcuk! Snowing up there apparently and -3 and blowing a gale.
> 
> Great news haha


How did your lad get on Dave.... hope you haven't broken him 

That is good news on Scotland  Cant be nice being away this time of the year.


----------



## Guest

He never came m8,

"You coming gym m8?"

"Naah, cant be bovvered"

"Soft lad" and out I went.


----------



## Milky

Which gym did you got to mate ?

Mine doesnt bloody open till 10, it used to be 11..!


----------



## Guest

Powermill still m8, worth the drive to middleton. Havnt found any others as decent so far


----------



## Milky

Mine is a good one mate, mite be worth a look. Bodymatters at Heywood, check out there website.


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> He never came m8,
> 
> "You coming gym m8?"
> 
> "Naah, cant be bovvered"
> 
> "Soft lad" and out I went.


LOL

His loss isn't it


----------



## Guest

Just had a look m8 looks good, ill have a drive up this week. Least its nearer here than PM


----------



## Guest

Right, gym time.

Near over this cnuting flu, just full of snot now haha.

Going to try and push cardio the next few weeks, it had taken a hit with the course and temptation to derail on mince pies grows stronger by the minute, so need to sort that out.

Big weigh in today just to see where im at.

Ill be giving it beans again as per in the gym, put this test to work, Chest, Tri's and Leg raises, killer of a day.

Food is pretty much spot on today, Big breakfast this morning, porrdige and shake, just had a tin of tuna on pitta bread. Chicken and veg for tea so alls good.

Creatine and Jack3d down so now its gym time.

Back later, adios


----------



## Guest

Chest done, busy again in the gym for some reason.

Good session, feeling strong.

5 mins incline walk warmup.

Decline Bar

Incline DB

Machine Fly

Incline DB Fly

Skulls

Cable Pushdowns

CGBP

10 min incline walk for finish.

Big weigh in - 22st11 - One of the lads was commenting on my size coming on, made me feel a bit better haha.

Fcuk it just keeping going, onwards and upwards.


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Chest done, busy again in the gym for some reason.
> 
> Good session, feeling strong.
> 
> 5 mins incline walk warmup.
> 
> Decline Bar
> 
> Incline DB
> 
> Machine Fly
> 
> Incline DB Fly
> 
> Skulls
> 
> Cable Pushdowns
> 
> CGBP
> 
> 10 min incline walk for finish.
> 
> Big weigh in - 22st11 - One of the lads was commenting on my size coming on, made me feel a bit better haha.
> 
> Fcuk it just keeping going, onwards and upwards.


nice session Dave, glad you're feeling better mate and able to smash it up again. 22st 11lb, that's 140Kg - Flinty could use you for Bench Press! :lol: Even with your height - 22St11lb, is still big Dave - well done...

:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done.

Rotator Cuff work,

Light warmups (Raises, presses)

DB Shoulder press

Side raise

Front raise

Kneeling Face Pulls

Reverse Fly

UR Rows

Shrugs

Shoulders and traps well and truly spent, good session.

Just tucking into a chicken from morrisons with some piri piri sauce, lovely jubbly.


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Shoulders done.
> 
> Rotator Cuff work,
> 
> Light warmups (Raises, presses)
> 
> DB Shoulder press
> 
> Side raise
> 
> Front raise
> 
> Kneeling Face Pulls
> 
> Reverse Fly
> 
> UR Rows
> 
> Shrugs
> 
> Shoulders and traps well and truly spent, good session.
> 
> Just tucking into a chicken from morrisons with some piri piri sauce, lovely jubbly.


nice workout, good grub. :thumb:

It seems that Tuesdays are shoulders day, quite a few have trained them today mate. What exercises do you do for the RC Dave?


----------



## Guest

All of them m8 http://www.bodyresults.com/e2rotatorcuff.asp

I used to have murder with my RC, since ive started doing these, not had any myther what so ever


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> All of them m8 http://www.bodyresults.com/e2rotatorcuff.asp
> 
> I used to have murder with my RC, since ive started doing these, not had any myther what so ever


Thanks Dave...


----------



## Guest

Well thats the last of the christmas shopping done!

Cant believe how busy town was, absolutely rammed! The missus just gone to get all the christmas dinner stuff in so were well and truely sorted now.

Plus mote my Hemo Rage just come, just getting changed and off to the gym, it will be back or legs which ever is free, so see when we get there.


----------



## flinty90

that hemo rage will kick yur sphincter mate lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> that hemo rage will kick yur sphincter mate lol


Im liking the hemo rage m8 (reps to milky), you dont get that scatty feeling like you do on jack3d, but tonnes of energy.

Did my normal back routine, still had loads of energy left, so did drop sets of lat pulldowns, from full stack to 1 plate, and B/O rows with grips 5 sets to failure each time.

Lats and forearms are on fire!!!!

Couldnt grip my car keys by the end of it, walking out like ive got 2 rolls of carpet under my arms haha

Cracking workout.


----------



## retro-mental

22st 11lbs, Jesus dave. I bet your christmas food shopping bill is gonna be massive !!!!

I found a good rc stretch is place your hand behind your back like if you were putting it on the hip but tucked behind the back the with the other arm pull gently on your elbow if you get me. Has helped me a few times when things get tight


----------



## Milky

Told you it was good stuff mate, just found out mine is sucker punch l think.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Told you it was good stuff mate, just found out mine is sucker punch l think.


The berry isnt bad m8, quite nice tbh


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Im liking the hemo rage m8 (reps to milky), you dont get that scatty feeling like you do on jack3d, but tonnes of energy.
> 
> Did my normal back routine, still had loads of energy left, so did drop sets of lat pulldowns, from full stack to 1 plate, and B/O rows with grips 5 sets to failure each time.
> 
> Lats and forearms are on fire!!!!
> 
> Couldnt grip my car keys by the end of it, walking out like ive got 2 rolls of carpet under my arms haha
> 
> Cracking workout.


Sounds good Dave!

I love the car key thing, funny how rewarding it is when you try to pick them up :lol:

So you recommend it..... I do like my pre workouts and I've not seen a bad word about Hemo


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> Sounds good Dave!
> 
> I love the car key thing, funny how rewarding it is when you try to pick them up :lol:
> 
> So you recommend it..... I do like my pre workouts and I've not seen a bad word about Hemo


Yeah m8, much better than jacked imo, no scatty horrible high feeling, and no comedown, could quite easy goto sleep now


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Yeah m8, much better than jacked imo, no scatty horrible high feeling, and no comedown, could quite easy goto sleep now


That's good then! I bloody hate comedown !!

Jump on the warrior thread and get yourself some free Rage samples


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> That's good then! I bloody hate comedown !!
> 
> Jump on the warrior thread and get yourself some free Rage samples


Not seen it m8? I shall go on the look now


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Not seen it m8? I shall go on the look now


Can't beat freebies


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Yeah m8, much better than jacked imo, no scatty horrible high feeling, and no comedown, could quite easy goto sleep now


Is it that bad then the jack3d Dave?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Is it that bad then the jack3d Dave?


Its not that bad m8, just gives you a mad high feeling like youve had a load of whiz. The comedown isnt so clever tho


----------



## Rob68

You ok Dave,been a bit quiet lad


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> You ok Dave,been a bit quiet lad


Yeah m8 alls good ta, just been a bit busy with christmas and work and what not.

Training still going full tilt, nothing special to report in.


----------



## Guest

Chest, Tri's and Bi's done, needed to shorted my week, im out on friday.

Pre gym hemo rage, by the time I got there was flying!

Strength / Stamina flying up now, went mainly for reps, try and burn myself out.

Incline Bar - 60 x12, 100 x12, 140 x14(Just), 140 x8(Fail)

Decline Bar - 60 x12, 100 x12, 140 x6(Fail), 140 x4(Fail)

Machine Fly - Stack x12, Stack +40k x10, Stack +40k x10, Stack +40k x10(Fail)

Incline DB Fly - 20k x12, 25k x10, 30k x7(Fail), 35k x 5(Fail)

Cable Push Down - Didnt record how much weight, just went heavy to fail 4 sets

Skulls - EZ Bar 10k a side x10, 15k x10, 20k x10, 20k x6(Fail)

Seated Incline DB Curls - 10k x12, 20k x10, 20k x8, 20k x8(Fail)

Hammer Curls - 10k x12, 20k x8(Fail), 20k x6(Fail), 20k x6(Fail)

Arms were pumped to death, felt like they were falling off! Had a sit down for 5 mins and feel sorry for myself haha.

Weighed myself on the way out 22st 9, pretty much empty stomach had a shake with 3 scoops of oats in @ 7am, just about to took into a tuna sarnie and a flapjack, hank marvin! Stomach thinks my throat has been cut


----------



## Rob68

Brilliant session mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Aye that hemo rage just fills you with beans m8, didnt seem to tire right till the end. Muscles were failing before fatigue kicked in, which is good.


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done, good session.

Seem to be packing on the size now, shoulders and traps are getting massive.

Usual routine so wont bore you, food been good, just off to asda to pick some more chicken up.

Starving so im offski, adios folks


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Shoulders done, good session.
> 
> Seem to be packing on the size now, shoulders and traps are getting massive.
> 
> Usual routine so wont bore you, food been good, just off to asda to pick some more chicken up.
> 
> Starving so im offski, adios folks


Nice one Dave!

But I like reading what people are pushing out in the gym lol.

Enjoy the chicken mate


----------



## Guest

Chicken and rice demolished!

Just for you then robsta, bit of light reading haha

Seated Shoulder Press - 4 sets max 50k a side x7

Front raise db - 4 sets max 20k db x8

Side raise db - 4 sets max 8 20k x6ish

Rope Face Pulls - 4 sets max 2 plates off full x10

Shrug box - 4 sets max 4 plates a side, god knows what the actual box weighs

UR Rows - 4 sets max 60k x7

Burned out on Log press 60k, just did 4 sets to failure something like 13, 8, 7, 5


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Chicken and rice demolished!
> 
> Just for you then robsta, bit of light reading haha
> 
> Seated Shoulder Press - 4 sets max 50k a side x7
> 
> Front raise db - 4 sets max 20k db x8
> 
> Side raise db - 4 sets max 8 20k x6ish
> 
> Rope Face Pulls - 4 sets max 2 plates off full x10
> 
> Shrug box - 4 sets max 4 plates a side, god knows what the actual box weighs
> 
> UR Rows - 4 sets max 60k x7
> 
> Burned out on Log press 60k, just did 4 sets to failure something like 13, 8, 7, 5


A nice light read :lol:

Thanks Dave, nice session by the looks of things !!

Hope the cycle is going well


----------



## Guest

Yeah going good ta m8.

Only a couple of week left I think, on last vial anyway. Need to start looking at what to cruise on, cba doing the clomid depression, sends me loopy.

Going to do a light cruise for a couple of month then hit it hard again I think.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Yeah going good ta m8.
> 
> Only a couple of week left I think, on last vial anyway. Need to start looking at what to cruise on, cba doing the clomid depression, sends me loopy.
> 
> Going to do a light cruise for a couple of month then hit it hard again I think.


yeah hget yourself on about 150 mg per week for about 8 weeks then smash the fcukin back out of it again bro X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> yeah hget yourself on about 150 mg per week for about 8 weeks then smash the fcukin back out of it again bro X


X2


----------



## Guest

Aye dont know what to do next, the TT400 is good dont get me wrong, just fancy something a bit more potent.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Aye dont know what to do next, the TT400 is good dont get me wrong, just fancy something a bit more potent.


well get 2 gram per week in mate ???


----------



## Guest

Back done, took Connor (my lad) with me, put him through his paces haha, nice and light just strict form with him, had him practising deads with just the bar getting his form good, he was quite good tbh, got long arms like me.

All 4 sets, bar deads.

Wide grip lat pulldowns

CG Rows

CG Palms in pull downs

Hammer Str Machine pull downs

Deads - 60x10, 100x10, 140x5, 180x5, 220x5, 220x5

Did a quick few sets on incline bench machine, waiting for the treadmill to come free.

Was quite impressed by my lads strength got 7 out of him 15k a side and 2 at 20k, for 13 hes quite a strong bugger

Topped it all off with a 5 mins walk, 5 min run, then cooldown


----------



## Geonix

Amazing that I eat more than that diet and I weigh about 7/8 stone lighter than you. haha crazy.


----------



## Guest

Well no training today, went out for a walk this morning for a couple of hours thats about it basically.

Im just getting ready to go my brothers for some tea, hes putting on some spicey marinaded chicken thing for me, the ball n chain and my old man and his other half.

Then after that im off to the pub to get ****faced! All of our mates from when we was kids going out, about 20odd of us going to the local should be a good night.

Ill be rough tomorrow haha


----------



## Rob68

First xmas in your new home eh Dave,hope you and the wallpaper have a good un 

Best wishes mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> First xmas in your new home eh Dave,hope you and the wallpaper have a good un
> 
> Best wishes mate :thumbup1:


Horrible cnut haha, aye you have a good un pal.

Had a good night last night, filled the pub must have easy been 30+ of us.

Good seeing a few of the old faces had a right laugh. After the pub we went back to one of the lads houses and carried on, I stopped drinking about 12 ish, just couldnt get any more down me. Well pished!

God knows what time I got in, it was passed 3 anyway, feeling a tad delicate now!

Good brew down me and some toast ill be right.

Bring on the dinner!


----------



## Uriel

Happy Chrimbo Big Dave - hope you've emtied the kids selection boxes into Daddy's special drawer lol


----------



## Mingster

All the best Big Fella. Leave a bit of Chrissy dinner for the others, there's a good man:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> Happy Chrimbo Big Dave - hope you've emtied the kids selection boxes into Daddy's special drawer lol


Cheers mucka, aye m8 already eyed them all up haha.

All the best pal, have a good un


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> All the best Big Fella. Leave a bit of Chrissy dinner for the others, there's a good man:thumbup1:


Haha cheers pal, have a good un m8y


----------



## Milky

Happy christmas mate.....

Try and give my gym a go if you get chance mate.


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> Happy christmas mate.....
> 
> Try and give my gym a go if you get chance mate.


Drop milky`s sicknote off if you do go Dave :lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Happy christmas mate.....
> 
> Try and give my gym a go if you get chance mate.


All the best mucka

Yeah deffo m8, im gonna come and have a look, if its decent (which it does look) ill join up after christmas m8


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Drop milky`s sicknote off if you do go Dave :lol:


Hahahaha


----------



## Milky

Rob68 said:


> Drop milky`s sicknote off if you do go Dave :lol:


I swear l will snot in your shake if l get the chance....

:lol:


----------



## Uriel

Milky said:


> I swear l will snot in your shake if l get the chance....
> 
> :lol:


you better not get too close to a shake mate - people might think you fuking train now and then lol....... i bet your doc thinks your gay for him lol


----------



## Milky

Uriel said:


> you better not get too close to a shake mate - people might think you fuking train now and then lol....... i bet your doc thinks your gay for him lol


Not been to the docs mate just riding it out....


----------



## Guest

Had a cracking day! did the run around this morning, go see all the nieces and nephews give them their prezzies was good seeing them all excited.

Came home got the dinner on, just me the missus and the lad having a quiet one this year was brilliant!

Eaten like a king, prawn cocktail, toast and pate, christmas dinner, trifle, profiteroles, cheese and crackers, more turkey and managed to fit some christmas pud with baileys cream on!

Stuffed to the absolute brim! Gonna go for a bike ride in the morning I think, feel fat hahaha.

Back to good eating tomorrow, most of the goodies gone anyway haha.


----------



## Guest

Mornin all, back to the gym day today.

Chest, Tri's and Crunches today so its a good un.

Just got breakfast on the go 6 scrambled eggs, 2 wholemeal toast. Just pouring down a shake with oats in atm, need to get some fuel in me, then its vitamins, oils, hemo rage and get myself to the gym time.

Gonna do as much cardio as I can, work off the guilt of free eating haha

So without futher adieu, breaky and gym time back in a few hours, have a good un chappies


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Mornin all, back to the gym day today.
> 
> Chest, Tri's and Crunches today so its a good un.
> 
> Just got breakfast on the go 6 scrambled eggs, 2 wholemeal toast. Just pouring down a shake with oats in atm, need to get some fuel in me, then its vitamins, oils, hemo rage and get myself to the gym time.
> 
> Gonna do as much cardio as I can, work off the guilt of free eating haha
> 
> So without futher adieu, breaky and gym time back in a few hours, have a good un chappies


have a good one Bro ...

i think we will all be hitting cardio a bit more for next few weeks lol... i certainly need to get back into it, feel like i have been so lazy cardio wise since starting on the gear ...


----------



## Guest

Aye im the same m8, not been doing anywhere near enough, soon to be remedied while im cruising for 8 week, then smash the back out of it big dose.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Aye im the same m8, not been doing anywhere near enough, soon to be remedied while im cruising for 8 week, then smash the back out of it big dose.


yeah thats what im deliberating at the minute , wether to drop onto cruise from jan 1st and just hit cardio and lift twice per week X drop some BF then after 8 weeks start a lean bulk blast !!!


----------



## Guest

Aye good idea that m8, gonna do a PPL split and just hammer the cardio and diet.

Session done, felt ace, nice and pumped now.

Incline bar,

Decline bar,

Machine fly's,

Inc db fly's,

Skulls,

Cable push downs,

CGBP

5 mins walk flat, 5 mins inc, 5 mins flat, run to failure (2 mins or so), 5 min slow cooldown

Felt like my heart was gonna jump out of my chest haha, nackered!


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done, good session. Took the lad with me, he was surprisingly good keeping form and enjoyed it.

Tiz good having him there we have a laugh.

Nothing special to report in, usual routine.

OH DB Press, Front/Side/Back DB Raises, Face pulls, Shrugs, UR Rows, Burnout on Standing Military press to failure.

20 min incline walk then 2 cooldown, Connor did 10 mins walk then 10 mins full pelt the fit sod haha.


----------



## flinty90

Shoulders always seems to be a rewarding but boring workout ,... i always think virtually everyones shoulder routines consist of same exercises.. there just dont seem to be that many variations to training them dont you find ???


----------



## Guest

Aye theres not much you can do to be fair. Pushes and raises of some variation and your pretty much done.

You still going strong m8?, ive got 1 week left then cruise time... then ill be wishing 8 weeks by haha


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Aye theres not much you can do to be fair. Pushes and raises of some variation and your pretty much done.
> 
> You still going strong m8?, ive got 1 week left then cruise time... then ill be wishing 8 weeks by haha


yeah im still ripping it up mate..

im going into a 9 week cut as of yesterday . you fancy doing the beard challenge with me mate lol..

read the big beard off thread !!


----------



## Guest

The beard challenge? haha ill have a butchers now


----------



## Guest

Back done, short but sweet gym closing early.

Got 250 x2 on Deadlift, well pleased. 240 flew up quite fast, got 5 - felt like there was more in the tank so rested up and went for it. 1st went up easy, 2nd hit a dead point above my knee but struggled through it, no chance of a 3rd was near fainting.

Want more! Time for some partials me thinks.

The rest of the workout was pretty much standard, wide grip pulldowns, cable rows, cg pulldowns.

Gym membership runs out next week I think, moving to Body Matters in Heywood, little bit closer for me and looks a better / cleaner gym.

Got myself a stir fry veg pack and sauce along with a cooked chicken downstairs so thats getting eaten shortly.


----------



## Rob68

Nice deadlifting big fella :thumb:

Can you go train at bodymatters first on a pay at the door see if you think its ok or you just gonna join?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Nice deadlifting big fella :thumb:
> 
> Can you go train at bodymatters first on a pay at the door see if you think its ok or you just gonna join?


Yeah m8 gonna go for a few days first its a 5er a go, or 35quid a month


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Yeah m8 gonna go for a few days first its a 5er a go, or 35quid a month


Thats not bad is it 35,how much was the powermill?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Thats not bad is it 35,how much was the powermill?


£20 a month, no contract or anything. Tiz a cracking gym weights wise, im yet to find one as good. But literally nothing else, no showers, 1 hanging toilet and its falling to pieces. Its just a rough gym m8, but thats what makes it good, no nonsence.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> £20 a month, no contract or anything. Tiz a cracking gym weights wise, im yet to find one as good. But literally nothing else, no showers, 1 hanging toilet and its falling to pieces. Its just a rough gym m8, but thats what makes it good, no nonsence.


Hope your not gonna turn into a leisure centre trainer with ya nice showers ,jacuzzi`s and what nots :ban: :lol:

Will your lad still be able to train with you if you go there? how old is he


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Hope your not gonna turn into a leisure centre trainer with ya nice showers ,jacuzzi`s and what nots :ban: :lol:
> 
> Will your lad still be able to train with you if you go there? how old is he


Haha aye m8, cant beat a bit of luxury after a good session. That was one thing I did like about DW Sports the pool, sauna and jacuzzi were ace, especially after a good legs session, just a shame the gym itself was a bit turd.

Connors 13 m8, doubt he'll be able to go usually 16 over isnt it.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Haha aye m8, cant beat a bit of luxury after a good session. That was one thing I did like about DW Sports the pool, sauna and jacuzzi were ace, especially after a good legs session, just a shame the gym itself was a bit turd.
> 
> Connors 13 m8, doubt he'll be able to go usually 16 over isnt it.


Yeah i thought it was 16 ....outside powermill there`s a bit of a shrine or something or there was last time i drove past,was he someone from the gym didnt look very old either


----------



## Guest

Ahh the flowers and that? Think someone was ran over and killed there m8, flowers still get put there m8. Dont know who it was?


----------



## Rob68

Ah right


----------



## Milky

Mate pay the £40 for a month first off see if you like it, works out a tenner a week rather than a fiver a night...

Trust me you will love it, even the bogs are spotless !!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Haha aye m8, cant beat a bit of luxury after a good session. That was one thing I did like about DW Sports the pool, sauna and jacuzzi were ace, especially after a good legs session, just a shame the gym itself was a bit turd.
> 
> Connors 13 m8, doubt he'll be able to go usually 16 over isnt it.


Re your lad, they do kids classes etc so it may not be a problem mate...


----------



## Guest

Ahh spot on m8


----------



## Guest

Legs done - managed to nacker my knee again on the hack squat machine, need to get myself to the docs in the morning, can feel something grinding now as I walk, but no pain when its straight.

Connor came with me again, 1st time hes ever done legs he enjoyed it.

15 mins bike warmup

Stretch

Leg extensions

Staggered Leg Press

Hack Squats

Seated calf raises

Standing calf raises

Ham curls

5 min walk, couldnt do any more in pain - Con managed 1500 meters in 7 and half mins after all that (obviously didnt work him hard enough), mental note for next time.

Just strapped some ice to my knee, throbbing like mad and swollen now im cooled off.


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> Re your lad, they do kids classes etc so it may not be a problem mate...


Whats that milky is it sessions where kids can lift weights or just cardio kinda stuff for them?



Dave said:


> Legs done - managed to nacker my knee again on the hack squat machine, need to get myself to the docs in the morning, can feel something grinding now as I walk, but no pain when its straight.
> 
> Connor came with me again, 1st time hes ever done legs he enjoyed it.
> 
> 15 mins bike warmup
> 
> Stretch
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> Staggered Leg Press
> 
> Hack Squats
> 
> Seated calf raises
> 
> Standing calf raises
> 
> Ham curls
> 
> 5 min walk, couldnt do any more in pain - Con managed 1500 meters in 7 and half mins after all that (obviously didnt work him hard enough), mental note for next time.
> 
> Just strapped some ice to my knee, throbbing like mad and swollen now im cooled off.


Not good news that mate,hope you get it sorted sharpish,been a good year for you lifting wise,hope you carry it on through next year or connor gonna be showing you up lol


----------



## Guest

10+ years of medical school and training to become a GP and all you get is "Strap it up and rest" what a useless, useless cnut!

Told him it was a recurring thing, he just didnt seem to be ****d. I hit the roof with him, absolute waste of my time, he just sat there with a vacant look on his face arrogant cnut!.

Ahh well time to change doctors. Joy!

On a plus note tried Body Matters Gym, really liked it! Got all the stuff and isnt falling down which is a plus, much quicker to get to than Powermill, will be joining up when it opens back up on tues.

Did a chest and arms session, just blitzed it all to failure. Was a good un.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice workout there Dave, Some Gyms lower under 16's as long as they're accompanied with an Adult. But I suppose there could be a age restriction regardless just for insurance purposes.

Yeah, I don't know any Gyms's locally that have A Pool, Suna, or Jacuzzi, I would be tempted to join one but if it's like £50-60 a month that is extremely expensive, if money were no option though I'd pay that for sure.


----------



## Guest

Well thats the end of 2011 training, bring on 2012.

What ive learnt this year -

Diet is key!! I spent far too much time concentrating on the training side of things and neglecting the diet side and all my hard work was going down the pan. Live and learn!

2012 - Starting this week jumping on 200mg test e a week cruise me over till end of feb, than blast it hard. Test/Tren and Dbol jobby.

Ive got 2 full month to shed as much BF as I can whilst trying to keep as much muscle as poss.

So plans... DIET!!!! and either PPL or 4 day split + Cardio, Cardio, Cardio and more Cardio!

Happy New Year folks!

Hope you smash all your goals and more!

Thanks to all that have been reading and helped me means alot, had a good laugh and looking forward to keeping it going in the new year.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Well thats the end of 2011 training, bring on 2012.
> 
> What ive learnt this year -
> 
> Diet is key!! I spent far too much time concentrating on the training side of things and neglecting the diet side and all my hard work was going down the pan. Live and learn!
> 
> 2012 - Starting this week jumping on 200mg test e a week cruise me over till end of feb, than blast it hard. Test/Tren and Dbol jobby.
> 
> Ive got 2 full month to shed as much BF as I can whilst trying to keep as much muscle as poss.
> 
> So plans... DIET!!!! and either PPL or 4 day split + Cardio, Cardio, Cardio and more Cardio!
> 
> Happy New Year folks, hope you smash all your goals and more!


You too mate have a great one...

your plans look like mine also dude, heres to the loss of BF bro XX


----------



## Rob68

Seems like a good gym then Dave you should get the chance to workout will milky,keep him on track lol

Best wishes pal,heres to a good new year for everyone :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Cant wait to get in the gym 2mmrw im going stir crazy at home. Gonna try and get out this afternoon on the bike somewhere.

Diet going well, no signs of mad hunger yet so alls good.

Yesterdays food was

0700 - Shake +1 scoop of Oats, Vits, Oils

1230 - 2 Tins of Tuna, Salad, Brown Barm (Plain, No butter, No mayo)

1500 - Shake

1800 - 400g Mince, 1 mashed sweet potato

2300 - Shake

Dont know what it works out at, but I was plenty full enough. Just trying to concentrate on keeping it clean as I can and as much protein as poss.

Think ill deffo need more food on a training day, so ill be swapping the mid day shake for a good meal or try and do both depending.


----------



## Guest

The missus fancied a homemade curry so knocked that bad boy up, smells ace been on the cooker for 2 hours just simmering away.

Its a rogan josh paste, 750g diced chicken, 2x tins of chopped tomato's, with a few boiled spuds, onion and some other spices thrown in.


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> The missus fancied a homemade curry so knocked that bad boy up, smells ace been on the cooker for 2 hours just simmering away.
> 
> Its a rogan josh paste, 750g diced chicken, 2x tins of chopped tomato's, with a few boiled spuds, onion and some other spices thrown in.


And your address is......

Looks amazing!!

Enjoy Dave.


----------



## Guest

Cant believe ive stayed in bed till 10? Not done that for years!

Breakfast done, shake and 1 scoop of oats, banana and coffee.

Gonna see this missus off to work @11 and get to the gym. Shoulders today and off to the new gym looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest

Gym done, good shoulders and grip session and 20 mins of cardio.

Usual db routine, with a few drop sets on the machines.

Just about managed to get 10 reps from the 45k db's so time to up the weight I think.

Raises pretty much the same, did drop sets on rear delt and lat raise machines.

Shrug box with Gripz, then went heavy for last sets. UR rows then finished off with body weight hanging with gripz christ those hurt!

20 mins of incline walk and I was well and truly nackered!

Protein and creatine down me, and just about to demolish some chicken and veg.


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Gym done, good shoulders and grip session and 20 mins of cardio.
> 
> Usual db routine, with a few drop sets on the machines.
> 
> Just about managed to get 10 reps from the 45k db's so time to up the weight I think.
> 
> Raises pretty much the same, did drop sets on rear delt and lat raise machines.
> 
> Shrug box with Gripz, then went heavy for last sets. UR rows then finished off with body weight hanging with gripz christ those hurt!
> 
> 20 mins of incline walk and I was well and truly nackered!
> 
> Protein and creatine down me, and just about to demolish some chicken and veg.


Nice one Dave!

I've just seen the curry pic again and now I'm hungry :lol:


----------



## Guest

Looked identicle this morning m8 on the way out hahaha


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Looked identicle this morning m8 on the way out hahaha


Lovely 

Saying that I had 4 sh1ts this morning! Put me back to 8st :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Gym done, good shoulders and grip session and 20 mins of cardio.
> 
> Usual db routine, with a few drop sets on the machines.
> 
> Just about managed to get 10 reps from the 45k db's so time to up the weight I think.
> 
> Raises pretty much the same, did drop sets on rear delt and lat raise machines.
> 
> Shrug box with Gripz, then went heavy for last sets. UR rows then finished off with body weight hanging with gripz christ those hurt!
> 
> 20 mins of incline walk and I was well and truly nackered!
> 
> Protein and creatine down me, and just about to demolish some chicken and veg.


Happy with the new gym Dave?



R0B said:


> Lovely
> 
> Saying that I had 4 sh1ts this morning! Put me back to 8st :lol:


Negged you dirty b4stard :lol:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Happy with the new gym Dave?


Yeah its cracking m8, the lads who work there are all sound aswell


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Yeah its cracking m8, the lads who work there are all sound aswell


On my way to do legs mate.... really not sure if l want to tho, will have to watch some vids on Youtube of big legs l think..


----------



## Guest

hahaha ive got legs 2mmrw, hopefully my knee is up to it. staying well clear of them squats m8


----------



## Rob68

:lol: :lol: Reps for the new avi pal,thats class mate :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti

That's a severe diet Dave

Good luck with that mate :wacko:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol: Reps for the new avi pal,thats class mate :thumb:


X2!


----------



## Guest

Tassotti said:


> That's a severe diet Dave
> 
> Good luck with that mate :wacko:


Its not a permanent diet as such m8, just wasnt hungry that day.

Todays food a bit different.

Breakfast (well 10am had a good lie in) - shake and 1scoop of oats, vits and oils, banana and strong coffee.

Gym @ 12ish - Hemo Rage (Pre gym) Shake and Creatine (Post gym)

1400 - Half a chicken (No skin) and steamed veg

1900 - Half a chicken (No skin) and steamed veg

2300 - Shake


----------



## Guest

Cheers for the reps, aye made me laugh when I seen it.

Its was a choice between this one and


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Cheers for the reps, aye made me laugh when I seen it.
> 
> Its was a choice between this one and
> View attachment 71319


You chose right imo,makes me p1ss when he dives on the floor :lol:


----------



## Guest

Legs done, shattered! Knee was surprisingly fine

10 mins bike warmup on lvl10

Seated leg press (5 sets), bit of a wierd one, higher angle and the foot plate actually angles as you press. Maxed out @ 250k if weight on it x5reps

Leg Extentions - 2 sets warmup, Stack x10 x3 sets

Standing calf raises - (2x warmup 3x working)Maxed on Stack x8

SLDL (1x warmup 3x working) 120k with gripz, dont know what hurt the most, hams or forearms!

Ham curls - (2x warmup 3x working) 2 from stack x10

15 mins bike cooldown


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Legs done, shattered! Knee was surprisingly fine
> 
> 10 mins bike warmup on lvl10
> 
> Seated leg press (5 sets), bit of a wierd one, higher angle and the foot plate actually angles as you press. Maxed out @ 250k if weight on it x5reps
> 
> Leg Extentions - 2 sets warmup, Stack x10 x3 sets
> 
> Standing calf raises - (2x warmup 3x working)Maxed on Stack x8
> 
> Ham curls - (2x warmup 3x working) 2 from stack x10
> 
> 15 mins bike cooldown


Brilliant sesh mate by the looks of it,good to see the old knee holding up to....cant wait for a bit of good weather again,i enjoy going out on mountain bike later in the day after doing legs,theres a kind of sadistic feeling to it but in a good way if you get me lol we need to get our challenge up n running again this year to


----------



## Guest

Aye m8, soon as it bucks up im out to find some good trails. Theres one just off middleton roundabout apparently runs right into heaton park supposed to be a good few mile but relatively easy.


----------



## Guest

Todays food been v clean.

0700 - Shake, 1 scoop oats, vits, oils

1000 - 2 Boiled eggs, 1 toasted brown barm

1400 - Pre gym HR and banana

1530 - Post gym Shake, Creatine

1800 - 400g grilled monk fish (morrisons special offer t'was lovely) 150g brown rice

Am very hungry now tho, fish didnt seem to fill me up at all.

Got some low fat cottage cheese in the fridge gonna have that and some fruit.


----------



## Rob68

Bet your off your food now Dave :whistling: Oh dear :lol:


----------



## Guest

Shocking that m8, Phil Jones is woeful! Tbh they were all pretty shite, just didnt look like we were gonna create a any chances


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Shocking that m8, Phil Jones is woeful! Tbh they were all pretty shite, just didnt look like we were gonna create a any chances


True mate you were very poor .... wonder what the odds are for you to concede 3 goals in 3 games running ?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> True mate you were very poor .... wonder what the odds are for you to concede 3 goals in 3 games running ?


Exactly m8, we dont deserve it this year, just terrible. Rooney was shang aswell


----------



## Guest

Chest and tri's done.

Met up with Milky at the gym, top fella had a good natter.

Usual routine for me.

Incline DB

Decline DB

Pec Dec

Skull Crushers + CGBP

Drop sets on machine chest press

Machine flys

Then finished off with 15 mins on the xtrainer. Bolloxed!

Got 6 eggs on the go now and just drinking my shake, could eat a horse im starving!


----------



## Guest

Todays food been good again. Starting to get v hungry now by tea time.

0900 - Breakfast Shake, Oats, vits and Oils

1100 - HR > Gym > Shake, Creatine

1300 - 6 eggs, 2 brown pita breads.

1730 - Half a chicken, Steamed Veg

2100* - Other half of chicken

2300* - Shake

*Depending how hungry I am


----------



## Guest

Well what a ****ty day Ive had so far.

Been told this morning we have got no work now until March 13th, the big company we do alot of work for is having a management change around, big problems there apparently.

So basically thats me with no courses till march, easy got enough to tide us over like just a massive blow money wise, good few zero's gone.

Me being self employed doesnt entitle me to anything, hes got to give me any money ive already spent ie flights and accommodation money etc but thats about it.

Shitter!

Other than that aching from head to toe. Gonna give the gym a miss today and rest up. Do back/bi's on Sat I think.


----------



## Rob68

Sorry to hear the work situ Dave although sounds like you will cope ok mate,how was the car no damage i hope


----------



## Guest

Cheers bud, aye got a few bits that can tide me over till then. Just a bit of a ****ter. The cars ok m8 nothing really bad, few scratches on the roof, hopefully they will buff out.

Went to see the neighbour and told her she needs to get the tree moved off our close, she tried giving me the sob story "Im a single mum, cant afford it etc" yet she lives in a 4 bed house, 1 kid with a brand new 61 plate prius.

Told her im certainly not paying, and ive already been onto the council about it.

Ive put it on the corner out the way but the neighbours wont be happy with it there for long.

Hopefully she pulls her finger out and shifts it this week.

Im thinking about putting myself into my Class 2 licence, give me more options in the future should same thing happen.

My ADR training will be of use aswell and it will give me some actual driving experience so it should help me. Just having a look on the net at how much it is and where I can do it.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Cheers bud, aye got a few bits that can tide me over till then. Just a bit of a ****ter. The cars ok m8 nothing really bad, few scratches on the roof, hopefully they will buff out.
> 
> Went to see the neighbour and told her she needs to get the tree moved off our close, she tried giving me the sob story "Im a single mum, cant afford it etc" yet she lives in a 4 bed house, 1 kid with a brand new 61 plate prius.
> 
> Told her im certainly not paying, and ive already been onto the council about it.
> 
> Ive put it on the corner out the way but the neighbours wont be happy with it there for long.
> 
> Hopefully she pulls her finger out and shifts it this week.
> 
> Im thinking about putting myself into my Class 2 licence, give me more options in the future should same thing happen.
> 
> My ADR training will be of use aswell and it will give me some actual driving experience so it should help me. Just having a look on the net at how much it is and where I can do it.


Good to hear the car aint to bad,regarding your ADR have you tried enterprise on pollard street,as they do all sorts of hgv training and am sure the lads i used to work with did theres down there,i did my hazchem in chadderton also with enterprise check them out mate


----------



## Guest

Aye ive got my ADR / Hazchem m8, thats what I teach.

Ive just never done the driving side of it, and getting my class 2 will at least give me some experience, or something to fall back on should I need it. Ill have a google about now for enterprise, cheers mucka


----------



## Milky

Class 2 with no experience your looking at tipper work TBH mate... probably cost you about a grand for the licence as well..

Fu*king gutted for you..... no where else you can look for work in your own field mate ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Class 2 with no experience your looking at tipper work TBH mate... probably cost you about a grand for the licence as well..
> 
> Fu*king gutted for you..... no where else you can look for work in your own field mate ?


Yeah ive got my DGSA to tide me over m8, its not a problem like. Just after putting a few more strings in my bow so to speak, bit of actual driving experience wouldnt harm me.


----------



## Milky

you in tomorow mate ?

I'm doing back..


----------



## Guest

Todays food been bob on, until an hour ago haha.

My nephew got me a wok set for christmas, a hosin stir fry set thing. Just used all made it, stir fry chicken in hosin sauce (500g of chicken breast), mange tout, cashew nuts, baby sweetcorn and a few other bits.

Ive literally sat here and ate the lot! Am about to pop! Twas bloody lovely!

Gym in the morning I think, cardio / back


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> you in tomorow mate ?
> 
> I'm doing back..


Aye m8 ill have a bit of that, what time?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye m8 ill have a bit of that, what time?


Early doors l think, 10 ish...?


----------



## Guest

Aye sound as pal


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye sound as pal


Nice one, l will have to up my game now !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Nice one, l will have to up my game now !


Haha the size of your back m8, it will be me upping my game haha


----------



## Milky

Yeha coz your a right skinny ku*t arent you !!!


----------



## Guest

Up and at em, big brekky on the go, get some porridge down me ready for the gym with the milky.

Weigh in day today see if Ive lost anything. Fingers crossed I have.


----------



## Guest

Have a good one you two!


----------



## Rob68

R0B said:


> Have a good one you two!


Yeah Dave enjoy the gym,as the rest of the day gonna be rubbish for you ya dirty red


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Up and at em, big brekky on the go, get some porridge down me ready for the gym with the milky.
> 
> Weigh in day today see if Ive lost anything. Fingers crossed I have.


it would be ace to get a session with both of you next week sometime !!!!


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Yeah Dave enjoy the gym,as the rest of the day gonna be rubbish for you ya dirty red


Horrible blue cnut! hahaha have a good un mucka


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> it would be ace to get a session with both of you next week sometime !!!!


Aye get yourself down m8!

Christ hes put me through my paces today. Very nearly spewing! made the classic have a protein drink before the gym mistake, doing those bo rows could feel it in my throat horrible haha

Cracking session cheers milky, am absolutely bolloxed! No chance I was doing any cardio today, nearly spewing walking to my car hahaha had to have a minute breather.


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Aye get yourself down m8!
> 
> Christ hes put me through my paces today. Very nearly spewing! made the classic have a protein drink before the gym mistake, doing those bo rows could feel it in my throat horrible haha
> 
> Cracking session cheers milky, am absolutely bolloxed! No chance I was doing any cardio today, nearly spewing walking to my car hahaha had to have a minute breather.


Good work Milky :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky

Fu*king enjoyed that mate, if we keep that up we'll both look fu*king awesome for the summer !!


----------



## Guest

Well been up since half 3, had to go pick my old man up from work, taken ill. Poor fcuker looked grey when we picked him up, spewing like a good un, couldnt walk, pains in his stomach. It must be bad because hes normally hard as a coffin nail my old man, never go to the docs and certainly never come home from work.

Just took him home and watched him get a roasting off his other half for going in ill hahaha.

Hes been waiting for the emergency doctor to come out since 5 this morning, absolute joke. Ive just told him to go straight to the hospital if he doesnt turn up by 12, can hear his missus is on the phone in the background giving them hell haha.

Other than that, back is in bits! Tight and aching like a good un, milky youve killed me haha, going for payback tonight on shoulders m8 hahaha.

Got todays food sorted, chicken, sweet potato and veg for dinner and chicken stir fry for tonight.

Got some tuna and pita breads in aswell if I get hungry.

Forgot to weigh myself yesterday, will be doing it today.


----------



## retro-mental

Hope your old man gets better soon.

You doing shoulders with Gee tonight ?

I done his shoulder workout once. Killed me !!!! one of those like a film that you think ends but it hasnt and it does that about 3 times !!! not sure if he still does the same routine but there was a load of reverse flyes chucked in at the end which burnt like feck !!


----------



## Guest

Cheers pal, aye shoulders tonight gonna get myself well prepared haha.


----------



## Guest

Just getting ready for the gym, foods chooped up and ready to go for when I get back.

My old man is much better, still bed bound but doesnt look like hes on deaths door now. Doc finally came out Half 12, he was apparently the only emergency doc on today for the entire area. Some stomach bug going about apparently, cant eat or drink without spewing. Just put him on salts and sipping water till it calms down.

Righty best go get my bag together put Big G through his paces at the gym haha


----------



## Milky

What time mate ?


----------



## Guest

Whenever your ready m8, im good to go


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Whenever your ready m8, im good to go


Be there for half 6 mate will get sorted now..


----------



## Guest

Sound as m8, see you there


----------



## Tassotti

Happy to hear your dad is better Dave


----------



## Guest

Cheers bud 

Shoulders done, another good un. Absolutely spent now, no feeling ill this time haha, cheers milk.

Big difference to the way I used to train 15 12 10 8+. I used to do 10 8 6 4+ doesnt sound alot but christ it kills me, just saps the life out of you.

Done the big weigh in, ooh yes! 22st 1 thats a big drop from before christmas, was nearing 23st.

Alot of that will be due to coming off my course, now near 3 weeks off cruising @ .5ml a week. Keep this up till End of Feb and Hammer it March.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Cheers bud
> 
> Shoulders done, another good un. Absolutely spent now, no feeling ill this time haha, cheers milk.
> 
> Big difference to the way I used to train *15 12 10 8+*. I used to do 10 8 6 4+ doesnt sound alot but christ it kills me, just saps the life out of you.
> 
> Done the big weigh in, ooh yes! 22st 1 thats a big drop from before christmas, was nearing 23st.
> 
> Alot of that will be due to coming off my course, now near 3 weeks off cruising @ .5ml a week. Keep this up till End of Feb and Hammer it March.


i like that way aswell mate bu i do 15,12,10,8,6,4,2+ its a killer with progressive weight X


----------



## Guest

Aye just saps the str right out of you, im picking the wieght up and thinking I can **** this and struggling haha


----------



## Guest

Shoulders, Arms and Lats feel like they are gonng fall off, never thought id welcome a legs day haha.


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Shoulders, Arms and Lats feel like they are gonng fall off, never thought id welcome a legs day haha.


Have a good one Dave!

I've told Milky to make sure your still hobbling when we see you


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> Have a good one Dave!
> 
> I've told Milky to make sure your still hobbling when we see you


When are you lot down? This Sunday?


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> When are you lot down? This Sunday?


Yes mate, all being well 10am


----------



## Guest

Legs done, good session nice and intense again.

5 mins pre bike warmup, stretch and 10 mins after to cool off, pretty much same as my old routine bar squats, my knee is still bad, need to get it looked at really.

Arms tomorrow then rest for the weekend.

Just thrown a shake and creatine down me, give it an hour then ill demolish the chicken in the kitchen


----------



## Rob68

Hobbling today mate? ...........................................................................Hope so


----------



## Guest

Haha cheers m8 Im not too bad today, bit tight thats about it.

The wife is off again so shes already doing my nut in, had me up since the crack of a sparrows fart, changing bedding and hoovering like a good house b1tch.

She's getting a vax machine in for the carpet, so she reckons thats my job for the day, obviously just laughed at her and told her to get the kettle on.

Just gonna get sorted then get on the bike for an hour, think its arms tonight then 2 days of rest till flinty and rob get down on sunday.

Forgot to ask you aswell m8, what with you sulking and all haha, fancy the gym on sunday with us? I can pick you up and drop you off no probs, let us know m8 think they are getting down for 10ish in the morning.


----------



## Rob68

You thought not having any work on was going to be a nice relaxing time for you :lol: lmfao at telling her to get the kettle on :lol:

Thanks for the offer about sunday mate really is appreciated pal,but will give it a miss this time,will try get up some time over the next few months though mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

If you fancy it Rob l will stand your fee in mate...


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> You thought not having any work on was going to be a nice relaxing time for you :lol: lmfao at telling her to get the kettle on :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the offer about sunday mate really is appreciated pal,but will give it a miss this time,will try get up some time over the next few months though mate :thumbup1:


Aye m8 how thoughtless of me haha.

Nay worries m8y, more than welcome anytime.


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> If you fancy it Rob l will stand your fee in mate...


Cheers milky your a good un pal,will get up sometime over the next couple of months though:thumbup1: theres a thread in general by barrettmma who is fighting in bury soon,go have a look at it,theres a ring at your gym isnt there is he fight there?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/162283-anyone-bury-manchester.html



Dave said:


> Aye m8 how thoughtless of me haha.
> 
> Nay worries m8y, more than welcome anytime.


Thank you mate,will take you up on the offer for sure :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Just done about 40 mins on the bike, nice and steady. Legs feel great now, quick shower and im off out.

The missus has brought her mate round, they are sat here blabbing on about absolute bollox, its like sunday in the laundrette.

Cant hack it, im off to my mates.


----------



## Guest

Just had a whopping tea, top side of beef, carrots, broccoli, sprouts, chestnuts, stuffing and gravy. Stuffed to the brim! Going to get in the [email protected] pitt and watch films on the laptop all night. Lovely Jubbly!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Just had a whopping tea, top side of beef, carrots, broccoli, sprouts, chestnuts, stuffing and gravy. Stuffed to the brim! Going to get in the [email protected] pitt and watch films on the laptop all night. Lovely Jubbly!


Christ l dont eat that much all day !!


----------



## Guest

Arms done, good session as per, cheers milky enjoyed it, well and truly done in!

Just guzzling down a shake then got my chicken and salad to munch through.

Then its 2 days of well deserved rest in prep for rob and flinty making their debut on sunday all going well.


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Arms done, good session as per, cheers milky enjoyed it, well and truly done in!
> 
> Just guzzling down a shake then got my chicken and salad to munch through.
> 
> Then its 2 days of well deserved rest in prep for rob and flinty making their debut on sunday all going well.


CANNOT WAIT!!!

I'll keep the snap to a minimum prior then fill up on pre-workouts, you'll notice me skipping through the car park PMSL!


----------



## Mingster

Looking forward to this Saturday workout. I hope somebody is going to do an all out no holds barred review of it afterwards


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Looking forward to this Saturday workout. I hope somebody is going to do an all out no holds barred review of it afterwards


I'll take my camera for the mandatory gun shot ming :lol:


----------



## Guest

I best dig out my clean shorts and tightest fitting top then hahaha


----------



## Milky

There will only be one set of guns worth picturing and we know who will own them !!


----------



## Mingster

We need somebody to write a report on this workout in the style of a newspaper report in the sports pages. All the action, all the highlights, skullduggery and near misses. A bit about the crowd reaction and marks out of 10 for the players lol. I might have to write one myself - from my imagination of course - if nobody is up to the task:whistling:


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> We need somebody to write a report on this workout in the style of a newspaper report in the sports pages. All the action, all the highlights, skullduggery and near misses. A bit about the crowd reaction and marks out of 10 for the players lol. I might have to write one myself - from my imagination of course - if nobody is up to the task:whistling:


It will go something along the lines of " Milky is a complete bastard and l want him to die for what he has just done to us "


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> I best dig out my clean shorts and tightest fitting top then hahaha


I'll bring some clothes from my wardrobe mate :lol:



Milky said:


> There will only be one set of guns worth picturing and we know who will own them !!


Did you say jstar will be there :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> We need somebody to write a report on this workout in the style of a newspaper report in the sports pages. All the action, all the highlights, skullduggery and near misses. A bit about the crowd reaction and marks out of 10 for the players lol. I might have to write one myself - from my imagination of course - if nobody is up to the task:whistling:


Be like the village people day out to the gym ...

1 bloke in a high vis another looking like an indian cos of the sunbed ,the young pup in his vest and Dave taking pics of himself in the mirror :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Be like the village people day out to the gym ...
> 
> 1 bloke in a high vis another looking like an indian cos of the sunbed ,the young pup in his vest and Dave taking pics of himself in the mirror :laugh:


PMSL!


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Be like the village people day out to the gym ...
> 
> 1 bloke in a high vis another looking like an indian cos of the sunbed ,the young pup in his vest and Dave taking pics of himself in the mirror :laugh:


I'm the indian guy aren't I....?! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Righty up and awake, just throwing some breakfast down me ready for the gym. Looking forward to meeting flinty and rob, should be a good session with em and milky.

Food for the past few days been near enough spot on, starting to get very sick of chicken need to go on the hunt for some decent fish I think.

Fingers crossed weight still dropping, so far its 10lb from just before chritsmas so certainly going in the right direction.

Nothing else to report in I dont think, 2 days rest feeling good and rested time to go hammer these boys in the gym haha


----------



## Uk_mb

Have fun mate. Go easy on rob!! Lmao


----------



## Guest

monsterballs said:


> Have fun mate. Go easy on rob!! Lmao


Cheers pal and Not a prayer hahaha


----------



## Uk_mb

Hahaha gd ladd on second thoughts lol

just watch out for him in the changing room :lol:


----------



## luther1

Looking forward to the the post workout report. Fcuking make them hurt Dave:thumb:


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Looking forward to the the post workout report. Fcuking make them hurt Dave:thumb:


Ill certainly be trying my hardest m8 haha, dont think milkys going to let them off easy either haha


----------



## Guest

Great session, really enjoyed it. Them supersets are fcuking killers!!! You go from loads of strength to nothing in a few seconds haha.

Flint and Rob both sound fellas, good effort put in by all. Look forward to going upto their gaff.

Cheers all!


----------



## Guest

Fcukin missus sprung a surprise "You need to go the cash machine this morning for Cons dinner money" on me this morning after keeping me awake till gone 2 watching films.

Why couldnt the cnut tell me last night, arghhh women! Wouldnt mind but shes gone back to sleep now, not in work till later.

Other than that, Chest is in bits!! Really feeling it this morning.


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Fcukin missus sprung a surprise "You need to go the cash machine this morning for Cons dinner money" on me this morning after keeping me awake till gone 2 watching films.
> 
> Why couldnt the cnut tell me last night, arghhh women! Wouldnt mind but shes gone back to sleep now, not in work till later.
> 
> Other than that, Chest is in bits!! Really feeling it this morning.


Women eh?! Can't live without them 

Think were all feeling it lol, roll on the next one


----------



## Guest

Im absolutely bolloxed! Had my nephew most of the day little sod has worn me out.

No gym for me tonight I dont think feel sick im that tired, was up till gone 2 last night and got woke up @ 6. Got tea in the oven now, going to scran that and get in bed.


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Im absolutely bolloxed! Had my nephew most of the day little sod has worn me out.
> 
> No gym for me tonight I dont think feel sick im that tired, was up till gone 2 last night and got woke up @ 6. Got tea in the oven now, going to scran that and get in bed.


At least that the cardio done though mate!


----------



## Guest

Back done, good session seemed to fly tho, Cheers Milky.

Was feeling tired most of today but once I got to the gym seemed to pick up somewhat.

*Routine - *

*
WGPD*

*
Cable Rows*

*
Seated High Rows*

*
Lever WG Seated Rows (High Bar)*

*
BO Rows*

*
15 mins on bike to finish*

Seemed to fly by, good session feel alot better now.

Foods been bang on today, starting to feel it now tho I think its the diet making me feel tired and lethargic.

Walked straight into my tea on the table 2 big lumps of grilled monk fish with chilly flakes on them, brown rice and broccoli, was exactly what the doctor ordered 

Nice shower and chill out infront of the PC I think


----------



## Rob68

Not calling her names tonight i see after tea was on the table lol


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Not calling her names tonight i see after tea was on the table lol


Me? Nooo surely haha

Shes learning, slowly but surely hahaha


----------



## Guest

Up bright and breezy this morning with my lad seen him off to school, the wife is off for a week and shes already driving me bat shit crazy, she gets breakfast in bed and I get told im also making tea tonight....

All fed and watered, im gonna get out on the bike this morning while she swans off to the gym.

Breakfast (0700) - 5 Weetabix, Sweetner, Strong Coffee, Banana

Gym tonight with Milks, shoulders session I think, looking forward to it.


----------



## Rob68

LMAO Normal order resumed in Daves household,enjoy your week with the missus home pal :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done, good session.

*Routine -*

*
Smith Machine Shoulder Press *

*
DB Shoulder Press*

*
Side DB Side Raises*

*
OH Side Cable Pulls (No idea of the name, new one to me)*

*
UR Rows*

*
Reverse Machine Flies *

*
Oly Bar Shrugs*

Tea was 3 chicken breasts, veg and a shake.

Shower and chill out for the rest of the night, the missus new iron came so shes happy as a pig in shit, ironing away (good girl). Her words "Best present ever!" haha if only id have known sooner.


----------



## Guest

Gym done, feel ace now.

15 mins Bike to warm up (lvl10)

Was meant to do all cardio, but the weights were too appealing so just did a mish mash of things haha

*Just repped to failure on all -*

*
*

*
Standing Shoulder Press x3 sets (60k)*

*
Incline DB Press x3 sets (40k dbs)*

*
Cable Crossovers x3 sets (80k)*

*
Seated Bench Press x3 sets (117k)*

*
Standing OH Tricep Extentions x3 (15k a side + EZ bar)*

*
*

*
And finished off with 15 mins on X-Trainer.*

Sweating like a good un by the end of it. Bring on legs 2mmrw then arms weekend.


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Gym done, feel ace now.
> 
> 15 mins Bike to warm up (lvl10)
> 
> Was meant to do all cardio, but the weights were too appealing so just did a mish mash of things haha
> 
> *Just repped to failure on all -*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Standing Shoulder Press x3 sets (60k)*
> 
> *
> Incline DB Press x3 sets (40k dbs)*
> 
> *
> Cable Crossovers x3 sets (80k)*
> 
> *
> Seated Bench Press x3 sets (117k)*
> 
> *
> Standing OH Tricep Extentions x3 (15k a side + EZ bar)*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> And finished off with 15 mins on X-Trainer.*
> 
> Sweating like a good un by the end of it. Bring on legs 2mmrw then arms weekend.


Nice mix of things Dave :thumbup1:


----------



## retro-mental

Its great to see you , milky, rob and flinty working together. Its gotta really motivate each of you to train that bit harder. Are we going to get a vid of the 4 of you in action ?


----------



## DiggyV

retro-mental said:


> Its great to see you , milky, rob and flinty working together. Its gotta really motivate each of you to train that bit harder. Are we going to get a vid of the 4 of you in action ?


yes but only be able to be posted in MA or AL.... :lol:


----------



## Guest

There werent any vids taken I dont think m8. Unless rob had "crotch cam" going


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> There werent any vids taken I dont think m8. Unless rob had "crotch cam" going


May have done :whistling:

Gotta keep some for myself haven't I !?!


----------



## Guest

Legs done with the milkster, proper graft!! -

That was satans guide to doing legs, jesus wept that was tough!!! Legs are still shaking now! Literally nothing left in me!

Knee held out fine even on hack squat machine which was good, no pain or even tight feeling it could be on the mend (touch wood)

*Routine If I remember right (Milky will fill you in properly) - *

*
Leg extensions x4 sets*

*
Seated Leg press x4 sets 25, 25, 25, 25+ hold @ 3/4 up 10 secs, then keep going, as many as you can)*

*
Hack Squats x4 sets 25, 25, 25, 20 *

*
Lying Ham Curls x4 sets 25, 25, 25, 20*

*
Calf Raises 2 sets 25, 25*

That was the work of satan himself, pure slog hard work from beginning to end. Literally couldnt pick my feet up off the ground when done.

This is going to be a killer for the next few days I know it, was a good un. BRING ON THE DOMS!!!......


----------



## Rob68

Nice workout Dave,might try something like this next time i do legs,sounds a good un


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Nice workout Dave,might try something like this next time i do legs,sounds a good un


M8 its a good un, legs were in bits this morning.

Had to do 15 mins on the bike before arms, get some blood in them, feels tonnes better now. Still pumped from yesterday.

Arms done

*EZ Bar Curls 4 sets of 12*

*
Skulls followed by CGBP 4 sets of 12x12*

*
Seated Incline DB Curls 4 sets of 12*

*
Palms Over CG Curls followed by Heavier Palms over Wide grip Curls 4 sets of 12x12*

*
Seated tricep push downs followed by rope extensions 4 sets of 12x12*

*
Concentration Curls Slow 3 sets of 12*

Looking forward to a rest day 2mmrw, shagged hahaha.

Come home to a house full of kids, niece and nephew like 2 cyclones running about the gaff. Im hiding away in my room haha


----------



## Guest

Did chest tonight with Milky. Been mad hungry all day for some reason so just had a good feed.

0800 - 5 weetabix, banana, shake

1200 - Full chicken from Adsa

1400 - Jacket Spud 2 tins of Tuna

1600 - Shake

1700 - Flapjack

1830 - Gym

1930 - 2 Chicken breasts, Steamed Veg

2100 - 2 boiled eggs

Gym was Chest

*Routine -*

*
10 mins bike warmup, legs still in bits from the other day*

*
Inc DB Press 4 sets 15x15x12x12*

*
Flat bench 4 sets 15x15x12x10*

*
Cable Cross Overs, with Pause 15x15x12x12*

*
Inc Press Machine 15x15x12x12*

*
Machine Flys with Pause 15x15x15x15*

Strength is fine, felt quite comfy with the 40's @ reps think I could push the 50's for 10 or so, will try next week.

The pausing on the fly's certainly helps, chest is still rock solid now. All going good, good amount of food in me today feeling alot better.

Couldnt do any cardio, had my mate on home leave due to come round for a natter before he goes back tomorrow, so had to rush off.

Will get out on the bike in the morning make up for it.

Good workout as per, enjoyed it


----------



## Guest

Back done, absolutely on my arse nackered!

*Routine -*

*
10 mins Bike to warm up*

*
4 sets of everything 15 x15 x12 x12*

*
*

*
Wide Grip Low Cable Rows *

*
Cable Lat Pull Downs*

*
Lever Rows *

*
Seated High Rows*

*
BO Rows*

Absolutely spent by the end of it, the bo rows were a killer every ounce of strength gone out of me. Milky was like a machine tonight, some proper go in him, no sign of letting up haha.

Just got myself a chicken from Asda thats getting demolished, and ive got myself some cottage cheese for later.

Foods been pretty normal today, weetabix and shake breaky, 5 scrambled eggs and toast for dinner and what im about to have now should round it off nicely.

Shoulders tomorrow then the dreaded legs on thursday, mine are still in bits from last week.

Bring it on!


----------



## Milky

Bloody enjoyed it mate !


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Back done, absolutely on my arse nackered!
> 
> *Routine -*
> 
> *
> 10 mins Bike to warm up*
> 
> *
> 4 sets of everything 15 x15 x12 x12*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Wide Grip Low Cable Rows *
> 
> *
> Cable Lat Pull Downs*
> 
> *
> Lever Rows *
> 
> *
> Seated High Rows*
> 
> *
> BO Rows*
> 
> Absolutely spent by the end of it, the bo rows were a killer every ounce of strength gone out of me. Milky was like a machine tonight, some proper go in him, no sign of letting up haha.
> 
> Just got myself a chicken from Asda thats getting demolished, and ive got myself some cottage cheese for later.
> 
> Foods been pretty normal today, weetabix and shake breaky, 5 scrambled eggs and toast for dinner and what im about to have now should round it off nicely.
> 
> Shoulders tomorrow then the dreaded legs on thursday, mine are still in bits from last week.
> 
> Bring it on!


looks good session mate, and i reckon this sex lark is making milky a different man !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> looks good session mate, and i reckon this sex lark is making milky a different man !!!


Its is m8, hes like a kid in a sweet shop again haha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Its is m8, hes like a kid in a sweet shop again haha


Its the diet mate, been trying really hard with it.

Got knocked back last couple of nights !!


----------



## Guest

Arms done, went all by my lonesome. Milkys having a mare at work breaking out or something, gonna have the night for rest.

So I went and done arms as I cant go weekend, got the curly finger summons off the missus "We are going out!"

So its Shoulders tomorrow, and Legs friday weekend rest! Thank Fcuk!

Done a bit of everything tbh,

*DB Curls Superset with Hammer Curls 10x10 - Failure 4 sets*

*
OH Ezbar Tricep Extensions 4 to Failure sets *

*
CGBP 4 sets*

*
Cable Tricep Pushdowns 4 to Failure sets*

*
Reverse Grip Curls 4 to Failure sets*

*
15 mins on xtrainer and nackered!*

Foods been a bit lax today, weetabix breaky and a shake, and dinner was 4 poached eggs on wholemeal pitta breads. Not had anything else so big tea on the cards I think, treat us to some tandoori chicken / salad from the curry house,

Roll on 5 o clock!

Shake time now, so should be right until 5.


----------



## Rob68

Mate dont be letting that Milky slack now,this year you need to keep pushing him and pushing him :thumb: good session on your own , bike weather to now pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Oh no I wont be letting him slip m8, hes set his marker and ill make sure he hits it 

I had to go on my jack today m8 as I cant train weekend.

Aye m8 the bikes out of the shed and standing in the conservatory ready to go m8, need to get out on it now no excuses.

You feeling any better now?


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Oh no I wont be letting him slip m8, hes set his marker and ill make sure he hits it
> 
> I had to go on my jack today m8 as I cant train weekend.
> 
> Aye m8 the bikes out of the shed and standing in the conservatory ready to go m8, need to get out on it now no excuses.
> 
> You feeling any better now?


Good on you Dave,sounds like we having a go at him but not at all ,he will admit himself he needs a kick up the ar5e,was out on the bike this morning for half hour as had to go run an errand ... yes mate still bit chesty with breathing when training but should be all cleared up next week,fcukers colds n stuff they just hang about dont they :thumbdown:


----------



## Milky

Been on the heaviest jack hammer in the world today and its fu*king destroyed my lower back...

Dropped 4 cocodomol thri the day to ease the pain !

Sorry mate, not slacking l swear..... REALLY thinking about ducking tomorow you know.


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> Been on the heaviest jack hammer in the world today and its fu*king destroyed my lower back...
> 
> Dropped 4 cocodomol thri the day to ease the pain !
> 
> Sorry mate, not slacking l swear..... REALLY thinking about ducking tomorow you know.


Ever though about getting a weight lifting belt for work Milky for when you have to do jobs like the hammer ,could help i reckon


----------



## Guest

If you dont feel right m8, get rested rest up.

Plenty of days on the week to get it done pal. Good hot bath and rest m8y :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Rob68 said:


> Ever though about getting a weight lifting belt for work Milky for when you have to do jobs like the hammer ,could help i reckon


I cant mate as it would be on and off all day, plus its not that often l have days like this TBH.


----------



## Guest

Horrible things them jackhammers m8, heavy awkward ****ers that rattle you to pieces.

Give tomorrow a miss if your not feeling right, we can do whatever on Friday m8.


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> I cant mate as it would be on and off all day, plus its not that often l have days like this TBH.


Ah ok, just thought maybe the velcro type things might just help with a little support


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Horrible things them jackhammers m8, heavy awkward ****ers that rattle you to pieces.
> 
> Give tomorrow a miss if your not feeling right, we can do whatever on Friday m8.


Fu*k that mate l will duck work first !!


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done, ace session both of us gave it 110%

*Routine -*

*
Smith Shoulder Press*

*
Side DB Raises*

*
Cable Raises*

*
Seated OH Press*

*
UR Rows*

*
Reverse Fly*

*
DB Shrugs*

*
Smith Rear Shrugs*

Absolutley hank marvin, milky was saying hes got spag bol on for tea, just made me mad hungry. So straight to asda on the way home 1kg of extra lean mince and 2 tubs of sauce, thats on the go downstairs.

Smells ace, protein drink down me and that should be ready anytime.


----------



## Milky

We did well on the DB shrugs mate...you notice everyone staring..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> We did well on the DB shrugs mate...you notice everyone staring..


Aye they were good uns m8


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye they were good uns m8


Dont think half of them have seem them unracked before.... :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Dont think half of them have seem them unracked before.... :lol:


its like that in my gym with the 2Kg DBs as well. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Spag bol and a morning shake, breakfast of champions!


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Spag bol and a morning shake, breakfast of champions!


'Kin hell Dave!

Have a good day mate


----------



## Guest

R0B said:


> 'Kin hell Dave!
> 
> Have a good day mate


you too mucka


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> We did well on the DB shrugs mate...you notice everyone staring..


Thats probably due to the fact Daves 12 ft 18 or something the fcuking giant lol


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Thats probably due to the fact Daves 12 ft 18 or something the fcuking giant lol


 :thumb:

Legs done with Milky, forgot my knee sleeves and ****ed my knee again on squats really disappointed felt like ive only done half a session... am truly gutted, legs swollen and sore as fcuk now.

Leg press was sound, firing away nice and strong, soon as I hit the squats knee felt it was going to pop out. Just put a downer on the rest of the session.

Milky was good got a good few extra reps out of him, he was bolloxed by the end of it, great effort!

Gonna try and get back out tomorrow, just disappointed, always my fcuking knee!


----------



## Guest

Arms done with the big man, 2nd time this week, was supposed to be out with the missus this weekend but shes been called into work, one of the other managers taken ill so they are splitting the shifts between them.

More than likely over training but fcuk it, id only be wnaking the saturday away anyhoo.

*10 mins bike and OH EZ Bar Extensions and Light Curls warmup*

*
*

*
Working sets ( * = to failure )*

*
EZ Bar Curls 4x15**

*
Skulls followed by CGBP 4x15**

*
DB Curls 4x15**

*
OH DB Tricep Extensions 4x15**

*
Palms Over Curls Heavy then Light 4x15x15**

*
Seated Tricep Pushdowns followed by Tricep Rope 4x15x15**

*
Light Preacher Curls slow and squeezing 2x15*

Arms ready to pop, nice and pumped.

Weighed in @ 22st 5 today, but am definitely starting to look leaner.

Foods been ok today, weetabix and shake breaky, 5 boiled eggs, 2 wholmeal toast and tomatoes for dinner. Tea will be chicken and salad. Shake before bed and thats your lot.


----------



## Milky

Good session mate, definatly see an improvement in you shape wise...


----------



## Guest

Nice session gents!


----------



## expletive

Now thats and arm session, nice work


----------



## Guest

Terrible nights sleep last night.

Was apparently sleep walking again. Was only talking about this yesterday in another thread, bit weird!

Apparently I've woke the missus up started talking babble 'I owe someone 10 of something???', shes told me to go to sleep so I've then sat on the floor against the wardrobe with my arms in the air, like I'm stretching apparently, ended up falling back to sleep and she just left me.

I woke up under the open window next to frozen, back and shoulder are in bits from where I've been lay, she said she didnt want to wake me.

Hope this **** doesn't start back up again, was at it for months last time.

Anyway normal service resumes - Breakfast down me 4 weetabix, shake and a strong coffee.

Got to sort some **** out for work then im done.

Chest tonight with the big fella so should be a tough one.

Been doing a bit of reading up on the DNP, think im going to get on that for a few week while im on cruise and see how I take to it, hopefully shed a bit of weight ready for the big blast come march.

Will more than likley get it bought today, still not 100% on it.

Dinner and Tea, preety much as normal.

Tuna, bit of pasta and salad for dinner, chicken and roast veg for tea.

Thats about it for the day I think. Report back later after the gym


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Terrible nights sleep last night.
> 
> Was apparently sleep walking again. Was only talking about this yesterday in another thread, bit weird!
> 
> Apparently I've woke the missus up started talking babble 'I owe someone 10 of something???', shes told me to go to sleep so I've then sat on the floor against the wardrobe with my arms in the air, like I'm stretching apparently, ended up falling back to sleep and she just left me.
> 
> I woke up under the open window next to frozen, back and shoulder are in bits from where I've been lay, she said she didnt want to wake me.
> 
> Hope this **** doesn't start back up again, was at it for months last time.
> 
> Anyway normal service resumes - Breakfast down me 4 weetabix, shake and a strong coffee.
> 
> Got to sort some **** out for work then im done.
> 
> Chest tonight with the big fella so should be a tough one.
> 
> Been doing a bit of reading up on the DNP, think im going to get on that for a few week while im on cruise and see how I take to it, hopefully shed a bit of weight ready for the big blast come march.
> 
> Will more than likley get it bought today, still not 100% on it.
> 
> Dinner and Tea, preety much as normal.
> 
> Tuna, bit of pasta and salad for dinner, chicken and roast veg for tea.
> 
> Thats about it for the day I think. Report back later after the gym


Some good sessons going in there Dave, nice one mate. That sleep walking thing sounds like it could become anoying for you quite quickly. Can you be woken up when you do it or not? Might be worth your Mr's trying if she can at least you might be able to get back in to bed.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Some good sessons going in there Dave, nice one mate. That sleep walking thing sounds like it could become anoying for you quite quickly. Can you be woken up when you do it or not? Might be worth your Mr's trying if she can at least you might be able to get back in to bed.


Aye Ive told her to wake me up or just get me back in bed if I do it again. Hopefully not!

Anyhoo Chest tonight with Milky, didnt bother with the hemo rage want to get to bed early tonight.

Been feeling knackered all day with the sleeping thing, soon as I got to the gym I perked right up felt strong and give it the beans.

*10 mins on the bike warmup lvl10*

*
Incline Bench 4 sets*

*
Flat DB Press 4 sets*

*
Machine Fly 4 sets (Racked this now, easy stuff x12)*

*
Cable Crossovers 4 sets*

*
Machine Press to work down 4 sets*

Felt good, good session.

Tea is nearly ready, Chicken and Roast Veg with Garlic smells bang on! Just thrown a shake down me and im ready to demolish this lot.


----------



## Milky

Yep you certainly didnt train tired mate...


----------



## Guest

Tonight tea, was lovey apart from the courgette, rancid stuff!

Chicken, Roast veg (Carrot, Onion, Garlic, Sweet Potato, Courgette, Peppers)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> View attachment 74216
> 
> 
> Tonight tea, was lovey apart from the courgette, rancid stuff!
> 
> Chicken, Roast veg (Carrot, Onion, Garlic, Sweet Potato, Courgette, Peppers)


You get those plates with the new wallpaper? :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Becareful Dave with the sleep walking,not sure if its an old wifes tale,but am sure ive heard somewhere its dangerous to wake someone when they doing it,dont quote me like,but would check first pal


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Becareful Dave with the sleep walking,not sure if its an old wifes tale,but am sure ive heard somewhere its dangerous to wake someone when they doing it,dont quote me like,but would check first pal


Aye m8, told her just to usher me back to bed. Was fine last night, slept like a baby.



Ginger Ben said:


> You get those plates with the new wallpaper? :whistling: :lol: :lol:


Haha, what can I say m8, she buys the plates aswell as the wallpaper haha


----------



## Guest

Back done, was a good one feeling rough by the end of it.

*10 mins bike warmup lvl 12*

*
Bent Over DB Rows warmup 3 sets*

*
Seated Low Cable Wide Grip Rows 4 sets*

*
Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs 4 sets*

*
Lever Seated High Row 4 sets*

*
Cable Lat Pull Downs 4 sets*

*
T Bar Rows (My Fav!.... God I hate these!) 3 sets*

Tonights food was Mince Onions and Gravy, and roast veg. Followed by a quarter of a tub of green Olives and Garlic cloves, love that stuff! Had to force myself to stop haha


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done with the big man and my mate. Good session!

*Smith Machine Press x4*

*
Seated DB Press x4*

*
Seated Lat Raises Supersets, Heavy then Light to failure x3*

*
Cable Crucifix Pulls (Or whatever they are called, Milky Specials!) x3*

*
Seated OH Shoulder Press x3*

*
UR Rows x4*

*
Reverse Flys x4*

*
DB Shrugs x4*

Just about to took into some home made piri piri chicken and veggies. Then its shower and early night, break the missus' hip


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Cable Crucifix Pulls (Or whatever they are called, Milky Specials!) x3


are these arms out straight either side, and then pull down to your side - straight armed?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Shoulders done with the big man and my mate. Good session!
> 
> *Smith Machine Press x4*
> 
> *
> Seated DB Press x4*
> 
> *
> Seated Lat Raises Supersets, Heavy then Light to failure x3*
> 
> *
> Cable Crucifix Pulls (Or whatever they are called, Milky Specials!) x3*
> 
> *
> Seated OH Shoulder Press x3*
> 
> *
> UR Rows x4*
> 
> *
> Reverse Flys x4*
> 
> *
> DB Shrugs x4*
> 
> Just about to took into some home made piri piri chicken and veggies. Then its shower and early night, break the missus' hip


Violence towards women is frowned upon by some mate.. l dont have a problem with it TBH.... :lol:


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> are these arms out straight either side, and then pull down to your side - straight armed?


No mate, cable machine, arms crossed above your head, then lower them till your wrists are level with the shoulder.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> No mate, cable machine, arms crossed above your head, then lower them till your wrists are level with the shoulder.


gotcha...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> No mate, cable machine, arms crossed above your head, then lower them till your wrists are level with the shoulder.


It feels alot like an incline reverse fly when your doing it, they dont half hit the rear delts


----------



## Guest

Haha message off my mate on msn



Hughy said:


> Hughy: nearly lost control of the car on the way back
> 
> Dave: ice?
> 
> Hughy: hand slipped off the wheel and i couldnt move my hand and arm quick enough to grab it, shoulders are ****ed
> 
> Hughy: slammed on
> 
> Dave: hahahaha
> 
> Hughy: jus stopped before smashin into a high curb hahah


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Haha message off my mate on msn


Ha ha wait till legs tomorow mate..


----------



## Guest

Legs done jesus wept it hurt. Coming on in leaps and bounds tho more weight more reps!

*Leg Extensions 4 sets warmup*

*
Leg Press [email protected], [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] Legs were on fire!!!*

*
Hack Squats 2 [email protected] 25 no weight. [email protected] 20k killers!*

*
Ham Curls 3 sets @ 25 1 @ 20 cant remember weight*

Absolutely spent by the end of it! Legs are still throbbing now!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Legs done jesus wept it hurt. Coming on in leaps and bounds tho more weight more reps!
> 
> *Leg Extensions 4 sets warmup*
> 
> *
> Leg Press [email protected], [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] Legs were on fire!!!*
> 
> *
> Hack Squats 2 [email protected] 25 no weight. [email protected] 20k killers!*
> 
> *
> Ham Curls 3 sets @ 25 1 @ 20 cant remember weight*
> 
> Absolutely spent by the end of it! Legs are still throbbing now!


At least you didnt have to drive home !


----------



## Tassotti

Reckon you need a bit more volume there Dave ...

Good to see you're still plunging


----------



## tprice

is the idea with that workout lightweight with high reps then?

100 reps! fook!

we got a dave at our gym too he is like 20+ stone and an absolute machine aswell!!!

youd batter me if we trained together haha


----------



## Guest

Tassotti said:


> Reckon you need a bit more volume there Dave ...
> 
> Good to see you're still plunging


Its a killer m8, totally different to the way I used to train! Legs are just in pieces by the time you finish!


----------



## Screwy

Milky said:


> At least you didnt have to drive home !


 ha unlucky it was me drivin. legs in tatters


----------



## Guest

Screwy said:


> ha unlucky it was me drivin. legs in tatters


Haha m8 struggled stepping in through the door haha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Its a killer m8, totally different to the way I used to train! Legs are just in pieces by the time you finish!


NO matel legas are in bits within about 4 sets, it just gets worse !


----------



## Screwy

yano the way milks was gettin off that hack squat machine... that was me getting out the car


----------



## tprice

im gonna try this lol


----------



## Guest

tprice said:


> im gonna try this lol


Haha let us know how you like it m8.


----------



## tprice

if i make it home lmao


----------



## Guest

Gym week done THANK FCUK IM KNACKERED!!!

Did arms with the milks and hughy.

*5 mins bike,*

*
Curls and OH tricep press warmups*

*
EZ Curls 4 sets x15*

*
DB Curls 4 sets x15*

*
Skulls superset with CGBP 4 sets 15x15*

*
Palms Down CG Curls superset heavy then lighter 3 sets 15x15*

*
Seated Tricep Push Superset with Ropes 3 sets 15x15*

Arms in bits! Legs in bits! Shoulders done in! Well and truly on my arse knackered! Good week!

Well deserved rest!


----------



## Guest

Milky delete some inboxes msg's m8, ill pm you my address for sunday pal


----------



## Guest

Body is nackered, so got today planned out!

Just finished tidying the house, get dressed, walk to morrisons get food in for the day.

And the heaviest thing ill be lifting today is a cup of tea, then its relax on the couch playing on the playstation and watching films all day!!


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Body is nackered, so got today planned out!
> 
> Just finished tidying the house, get dressed, walk to morrisons get food in for the day.
> 
> And the heaviest thing ill be lifting today is a cup of tea, then its relax on the couch playing on the playstation and watching films all day!!


Im guessing the missus is working then Dave lol


----------



## Guest

Best place for her mate haha


----------



## Guest

Chest done, good session!

*Flat Bench*

*
Inc DB Fly's*

*
Seated Incline Press*

*
Machine Fly's*

*
Seated Flat Press*

*
Cable Fly's*

Weighed in 22st 4, bf is definitely dropping, looking leaner now each week. Can take all of my jeans off now without undoing the button haha. Shoulders and Chest look to be separating nicely, just gonna keep going.

Will be doing 2 weeks of DNP last 2 weeks of this month, so im ready for my big blast come march. See how much I can drop for then.

So be starting on 15th hopefully right through till 1st March then straight on to big test / tren course I think.


----------



## Guest

Just done my jab, must have hit a nerve on the way in because fcuk me I nearly hit the roof, like electric shock right up my **** and back.

Pulled it right out and went in the quad.

Never had that before in years of doing it, jumped out of my skin haha.

Ahh well live and learn.


----------



## Milky

Its no fun mate really is it..


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Just done my jab, must have hit a nerve on the way in because fcuk me I nearly hit the roof, like electric shock right up my **** and back.
> 
> Pulled it right out and went in the quad.
> 
> Never had that before in years of doing it, jumped out of my skin haha.
> 
> Ahh well live and learn.


Ouch mate. Did you go too far around and go in more central. There is a big old nerve runs down roughly the middle of your butt cheek. I hit it the first and only time I jabbed my glutes. Never again mate. I was a quad man from that point on. :lol:

Sounds like you're making good progress as well.

:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Did Back last night with Milks and Jay jumped in on a few exercises.

*CG Pulldowns warmup*

*
WG Pulldowns*

*
WG Low Rows*

*
Seated Hammer Rows*

*
Tbar Rows*

*
*

*
All 4 sets 15 x15 x15 x12+ to failure*

Was absolutely nackered by the time I got in, wasnt feeling right all day. Ate my tea (Chicken and Veg) and went straight to bed. Gone soon as my head hit the pillow.

Feeling much better today, shoulders tonight. Bring it on!

Need to get some deadlifts / hypers in this week sometime, not done them for a while feeling like ive neglected them. Get them in weekend on arms day.

Good session enjoyed it, feeling it this morning anyway.


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done, really enjoyed tonight plenty of beans!

*Smith Shoulder Press 4sets (Flying up on these now last set 100k x 10)*

*
DB Press 4sets*

*
Front Raises 4sets*

*
Milky Specials Cable Crucifix 4sets*

*
Reverse Fly's 4sets*

*
UR Rows 4sets*

*
DB Shrugs 4sets*

Shoulders were hammered!

Just threw a shake down me, and got some mango chilly chicken in the oven smells bob on!


----------



## Rob68

Sounds like you pair training together has had a great affect on you both,nice going chaps :thumb:

What are milkys special cable crucifix`s?


----------



## Guest

Its a rear delt cable pull, crucifix style with the cables over head. really hard to explain and cant find them on't tinterweb


----------



## Milky

I feel like l have been in a car crash mate.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> I feel like l have been in a car crash mate.


Bloody hell you guys must be really smashing it up, as with the added *ahem* supplementation you are on, recovery time will be decreased, so us mere mortals would need to be admitted to A&E. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I feel like l have been in a car crash mate.


Aye m8 im a tad delicate today haha. Bring on the legs tonight!



DiggyV said:


> Bloody hell you guys must be really smashing it up, as with the added *ahem* supplementation you are on, recovery time will be decreased, so us mere mortals would need to be admitted to A&E. :lol:


Haha im only on cruise m8, 150mg of test pw. Have been since end of december, roll on march get on the tren and get some decent size on. :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Aye m8 im a tad delicate today haha. Bring on the legs tonight!
> 
> Haha im only on cruise m8, 150mg of test pw. Have been since end of december, roll on march get on the tren and get some decent size on. :thumb:


Squats are going to be fun if your traps are hurting :lol:


----------



## Guest

Gym done, got there and it must have been national legs day.

So did Chest and tri's as Hughy missed it beginning of the week.

I wasnt going for anything spectacular just fancied a strength test, while inflicting as much pain on hughy as possible.

*Incline Bench 3 sets - 60x10, 100x10, 140x5*

*
DB Fly's 3 sets - 20x10, 25x10, 30x10*

*
Seated Bench - 120(Stack)x10, 120x10, 120x10. Got hughy to failure then made him do forced negatives till we saw tears.*

*
Machine Fly's - 60x10, 120(Stack)x10, 120x10. Again forced statics in the middle for Hughy, he'll be sore tomorrow.*

*
Tricep Push Downs - (Stack unsure of weight) 10 x8 x8*

Nice and quick, good session. Legs tomorrow with Milky all going well. Nice weekend off.


----------



## Screwy

sore tomorrow you say? try sore now!


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Gym done, got there and it must have been national legs day.
> 
> So did Chest and tri's as Hughy missed it beginning of the week.
> 
> I wasnt going for anything spectacular just fancied a strength test, while inflicting as much pain on hughy as possible.
> 
> *Incline Bench 3 sets - 60x10, 100x10, 140x5*
> 
> *
> DB Fly's 3 sets - 20x10, 25x10, 30x10*
> 
> *
> Seated Bench - 120(Stack)x10, 120x10, 120x10. Got hughy to failure then made him do forced negatives till we saw tears.*
> 
> *
> Machine Fly's - 60x10, 120(Stack)x10, 120x10. Again forced statics in the middle for Hughy, he'll be sore tomorrow.*
> 
> *
> Tricep Push Downs - (Stack unsure of weight) 10 x8 x8*
> 
> Nice and quick, good session. Legs tomorrow with Milky all going well. Nice weekend off.


Lmao Bet he loves you right this minute Dave,even more so tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## Milky

Glad you skipped legs to wait for me you pair of sh*thouses !!!

It was the only thing keeping me sane thinking you pair of tw*ts were sufferning !


----------



## Screwy

Hahaha team effort tomorrow milky lad.... Can't have just 2 of us walking about like we've been bummed by a small horse for a week now can we?


----------



## Guest

Legs done, another grueller but good none the less.

*10 Mins bike*

*
Leg press 4 sets 25,25,15,15 (Went for weight this week rather than reps, legs are getting strong again)*

*
Hack Squats 4 sets 15,15,10,10*

*
Leg Extention 4 sets 15,15 toes out, 15,15 toes in. KILLER!!! burning like mad on these!*

*
Ham Curls 4 sets 15,15,15,10 (These now are flying up, legs respond well to these)*

*
Calf Raises 4 sets 15,15,10,10 In agony by the end, walking like i'd sh**i**t myself haha*

Well and truely done in. It is a hard hard weeks training! Feeling and looking much better day by day tho. Just keep the ball rolling and crack on.

Having a talk with Milky about the routine weve been doing. So next week were having a change up. Changing to the way I used to train and see how it takes us for a week or so.

Good warmup, then high intensity, no more than 10 reps on anything other than legs.

Will be the same 4 sets, 3 of those will be warming up to the 1 full on push set at the end, this is by no means a push for max weight, its keeping form 100% but putting the weight at its highest where you can maintain it and push hard.

Will post it up as we do it next week. Maybe get a few vids in aswell, sure milky will love that haha.

Now for me its hot shower, rape the fist and get in bed before the missus comes home haha.


----------



## Guest

Legs are in tatters this morning, went to the bog and nearly fell through it, legs just give way. Standing back up was good aswell, pulling myself off the sink.

Hot shower, shorts n tshirt on, and im not moving all weekend. Body is goosed! Repair time!


----------



## Screwy

haha my legs are in no where near as bad shape as last week.... i can actually walk without looking like a club footed thunderbird.


----------



## Guest

Legs are still in tatters this morning, calves feel like they are going to pop off.

Might go do an hour of cardio this afternoon, let her indoors **** off to work, and kick the lad out for the day!

See how the mood takes me


----------



## Milky

Thats what l like to hear..


----------



## Guest

Hows your day cracking on m8, nice and warm in the machine?


----------



## Rob68

My legs hurt reading that session Dave,good going :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Chest done, good session!

*Incline Bar*

*
Decline Bar*

*
DB Flys*

*
Standing Cable Flys*

*
DB Pullovers*

1 warmup set, 2 working sets, Set 1 to 10 reps 80% weight, 1 working failure set >8 of max weight.

Same on all.

Was a good workout, chest is spent. Food on the go, shake in one hand, tv remote in the other.


----------



## Guest

Chest is tad delicate this morning, going to give the bike its new years run in this morning now the ice and snow has fcuked off.

Back tonight, same crack, good warmup then heavy as poss with form to failure. Milky will come into his own tonight, strong on his back the bsatard always kills me :thumb:

Food wasnt the best yesterday, nowt in the fridge bar eggs. 3 boiled eggs on toast in the morning, Chicken Pasta dinner, tea was a 7 egg omelette.

Bit high in the old cals and fats, but should have been ok on the protein.

Went shopping after tea, so normal service resumes today haha £140 in adsa the robbing bastards broke my heart!

Anyway, brew time.


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy the bike,few more weeks back to the challenge,will get mine out later in the week


----------



## Guest

Aye m8, just having a butchers around for an app for my phone for it. Had one in my old phone cant for the life of me remember it tho


----------



## Guest

No gym tonight, hughy cried off being a good boy and doing as he's told.

Milks is in work later than expected so its time to twist this into some browny points for me, tell the wife "Yeah im not going the gym, tonight is *our* night, lets get a takeaway"

If that doesnt get me some bedroom fiasco I dont know what will!


----------



## flinty90

i just tet your missus and told her that gym was cancelled and not to fall for your "its our night sh1t" pmsl X


----------



## Screwy

Dave said:


> No gym tonight, hughy cried off being a good boy and doing as he's told.
> 
> Milks is in work later than expected so its time to twist this into some browny points for me, tell the wife "Yeah im not going the gym, tonight is *our* night, lets get a takeaway"
> 
> If that doesnt get me some bedroom fiasco I dont know what will!


precise reason i aint going..... doggin in a little while... aww yeahhh


----------



## Guest

So much for my master plan, the only crumpet I got was out the toaster this morning... Bitch!

Thats the last time I put effort into devising a lie to try and get me some haha.

Its mad how missing a day in the gym can get you so worked up and ready for it the next day, im bouncing about the house this morning.

Bring on the gym!


----------



## Rob68

:lol: :lol: Sorry for laughing big fella

Get the bike out and bike it to the gym or is it a bit of a trek,done 20 mins on mine this morning,to the gym n back


----------



## Guest

Back done.

*3 sets of everything, set1 warmup, set2 @80% weight x10, set3 @100% No less than 5 No more than 10 to failure!*

*
*

*
Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs*

*
Seated High Rows*

*
Wide Grip Seated Row*

*
Separate Cable Lat Pulls downs, Palms in.*

*
Oly Bar BO Rows*

Good Session, starving now I've got in. Got 2 big lamb shanks on the go, veg and rosemary gravy!


----------



## Guest

Back is on fire this morning. Last nights tea was bob on, gave me really bad wind tho the missus can vouch for that haha, teach her for putting sprouts and cabbage on my plate.

Breakfast so far - 3 weetabix, and a shake.

Got some eggs boiling now for a bit of a tuna / egg salad for dinner.

Tea is peppered steak, veg and new potato's.

Think I might be in the dog house somewhat, just read on my missus facebook page that its our anniversary (oh dear), lucky enough shes not bought me anything so its a brucey bonus.

Need to whip to tesco while shes out and get some flowers then do some creeping haha.


----------



## Milky

Cant forget that mate bloody hell..!

Just seen a cracking what looks like rear delt exercise on Youtube mate.


----------



## Milky

Old Screwy did well last night mate with some of the weights.


----------



## Guest

Aye hes quite strong on back m8, always has been. Dont tell him that tho, just keep laughing and pushing him haha

You got a link to it pal?


----------



## Milky

I havent off my phone mate no sorry..


----------



## Guest

Nay worries pal, we can give it a whirl anyway


----------



## Guest

Hahahaha. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done.

*DB Shouler Press*

*
DB Front Raises*

*
Machine Side Raises*

*
Facepulls*

*
Reverse Flys*

*
*

Shrugs getting done tomorrow, hughy was dying by the end of it, and Milky had hurt his arm on reverse fly so get them caught up 2mmrw.

All in all good session, could have gone a bit heavier on the DB Presses managed 40's for 10 strict. 45's or 50's next week for failure I think

Managed rack on reverse fly aswell just, couldnt hold tho, so dropped on last set and held for failure.

Racked the side raises and face pulls (Tricep pushdown) machine aswell, nowhere near heavy enough.

Need to have a look into alternatives for them I think.

Legs tomorrow, get them fired out then arms sat. Bring it on!


----------



## Screwy

Dave said:


> Aye hes quite strong on back m8, always has been. Dont tell him that tho, just keep laughing and pushing him haha


swan dive into a boiling vat of pis5 fuxk face. last night was belting i thought. tonight tho i was knackered... need to be eating during the day deffo.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Shoulders done.
> 
> *DB Shouler Press*
> 
> *
> DB Front Raises*
> 
> *
> Machine Side Raises*
> 
> *
> Facepulls*
> 
> *
> Reverse Flys*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Shrugs getting done tomorrow, hughy was dying by the end of it, and Milky had hurt his arm on reverse fly so get them caught up 2mmrw.
> 
> All in all good session, could have gone a bit heavier on the DB Presses managed 40's for 10 strict. 45's or 50's next week for failure I think
> 
> Managed rack on reverse fly aswell just, couldnt hold tho, so dropped on last set and held for failure.
> 
> Racked the side raises and face pulls (Tricep pushdown) machine aswell, nowhere near heavy enough.
> 
> Need to have a look into alternatives for them I think.
> 
> Legs tomorrow, get them fired out then arms sat. Bring it on!


I have the same problem with face pulls now dave. Our stacks only go to 48kg on the cable towers. I wondered if they could be done one hand at a time? As long as you kept shoulders straight and didn't twist upper body in to it to give momentum I think it might be a viable option?

What do you reckon?


----------



## Guest

I dont see why not m8, as long as you were strict. If not bent over DB's or Bar rows with elbows high would do it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> I dont see why not m8, as long as you were strict. If not bent over DB's or Bar rows with elbows high would do it


Hmm will give some other options a try. It's annoying really as face pulls are excellent and have really built my rear delts and mid traps nicely. Don't want to stop doing them if possible. Might try pre-exhausting the muscles with something else and do face pulls at the end of the session, do some sort of horrible giant drop then ascend set.


----------



## Guest

Legs done painfull session. Milky caught late at work and stuck in traffic so hes missed today, hes on catch up weekend, was just me and Hugh

*Warmed up 5 mins on bike high pace.*

*
Then 2 lots of leg extensions light and squeezing at top.*

*
*

*
Leg Press 4 sets 15, 12, 10, >10 Failure*

*
Hack Squat Machine 4 sets 12, 10, 10, >10 Failure*

*
Leg Extensions 2 sets of 10 Toes In, 10 Toes Out*

*
Ham Curls 4 sets 15, 12, 10, >10 Failure*

*
Standing Calf Raises 4 sets 12, 10, 10, >10 Failure*

*
*

*
Caught up on the Shrugs aswell 3 sets Heavy, all to failure*

Struggled to walk down the steps out of the gym, killer legs still quivering now.

Chicken and Salad for tea, starving so im off to cook that.


----------



## Guest

Fark me legs are sore this morning, near fell down the stairs going to make a brew haha.

Arms today then done for the week, got my DNP on order, go pick it up Monday so will be starting that @ 200mg for a week see how I get on, then go 400mg depending how I am on it, bit of trial and error.

Hopefully trim things up and look buff as fcuk when I come off haha


----------



## Guest

Arms done. Milkys arm held out fine so pushed him hard, great session. Hugh cried off the big girl, hes getting hurt monday!

Did 5 mins on the stair machine to loosen the the legs up, 1st couple of mins was pure agony, soon loosened up tho.

*Warmup Curls and OH Tricep Extensions*

*
DB Concentration Curls 10x15kg, 10x17.5kg, 8x20kg just*

*
CGBP 10xBar weight warmup, 10x60kg, 10x100kg, 10x110 again just*

*
Seated DB Hammer Curls 10x15kg, 10x17.5kg, 10x20kg*

*
Cable Tricep Pushdowns superset with Seated Tri Push Downs 10x 70k-70k, 10x 110k-100k, 10x 110k-115k*

And bolloxed!

Had 2 big lumps of steak for breakfast this morning, went down a treat was hungry. Hughy finally remember to bring them last night.

Looking forward to starting the DNP now, hopefully shed some bf and start leaning up.

Will log it as I go anyway.


----------



## Tassotti

Be interested to see how you get on with the DNP Dave..Make sure you do before and after pics.


----------



## Guest

Aye will do m8, ill get the missus to get some photos of me


----------



## Rob68

Ey up, soon to be, BUFF BOY  Nice one Dave,hope it gets you were you want,sure youll get there pal,youve been training great now for months with diet nailed to,your year this year mate,get it grabbed with both hands big fella :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Went out for a few beers tonight for my mates birthday, christ ive not missed drinking. Feel rough already!

Only had 7 pints and feel rough as burnt toast, got the missus to come pick me up. Bit of food in me feel alot better sleep time now hopefully no hangover.


----------



## Screwy

Hence why I only had a bottle of coke and disapeared. Drink doesn't do anything for me anymore I dont think.


----------



## Guest

Got a head like birkenhead this morning, rough!


----------



## Guest

Well 2 protein shakes and some toast later, I feel alright now.

Surprise re visit of protein shake number 1 seemed to sort me right out, bring on the gym tonight!

Go pick the DNP up today sometime, and get the ball rolling on that. Need to get some pics up and a daily weigh in, get the diet spot on hopefully it will all accumulate, looking forward to it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Well 2 protein shakes and some toast later, I feel alright now.
> 
> Surprise re visit of protein shake number 1 seemed to sort me right out, bring on the gym tonight!
> 
> Go pick the DNP up today sometime, and get the ball rolling on that. Need to get some pics up and a daily weigh in, get the diet spot on hopefully it will all accumulate, looking forward to it.


Interested to see how the dnp goes Dave, good luck with it all :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Interested to see how the dnp goes Dave, good luck with it all :thumbup1:


Cheers pal


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Got a head like birkenhead this morning, rough!


Not heard that before, made me p1ss :lol: :lol:



Dave said:


> Well 2 protein shakes and some toast later, I feel alright now.
> 
> Surprise re visit of protein shake number 1 seemed to sort me right out, bring on the gym tonight!
> 
> Go pick the DNP up today sometime, and get the ball rolling on that. Need to get some pics up and a daily weigh in, get the diet spot on hopefully it will all accumulate, looking forward to it.


Lmao I hope protein shake no.2 wasnt no.1 scooped up and put back in shaker :lol:

X2 Bud,good look with the DNP :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Well back to normal service now, hangover gone, felt like turd all day yesterday.

Chest session tonight with hugh and milky, looking forward to it.

Had breakfast this morning and just had some pancake with blueberries and low fat ice cream, lovely jubbly.

Chicken and veg as per this afternoon and tonight, gym then bit more food. Will post back later.


----------



## Guest

Chest done cracking session, milky is off to see his missus later on so we went early.

*
Warmup was no weight 2 sets of 10, should have done more really, had to get in and out today.*

*
Incline Bench 3 sets - 60k x10, 100k x10, 140 x6*

*
Decline Bench 3 sets - 60k x10, 100k x10, 140 x5*

*
Incline DB Fly's 3 sets 3 sets - 25k x10, 30k x10, 35k x10*

*
Cable Crossovers 3 sets -100k x10, 120k x8, 130 x5*

Nice and Intense session, good failures. Got Milky and Hughy on forced negatives so fully expect them to be in a bit of pain tomorrow haha

Chest is pumped and im starving now, so food time! Tandoori chicken and salad on route the missus fancies a curry with the lad, im being good. had my treat with pancakes this afternoon haha.


----------



## Screwy

belting session. chest feels pumped like hell


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Chest done cracking session, milky is off to see his missus later on so we went early.
> 
> *
> Warmup was no weight 2 sets of 10, should have done more really, had to get in and out today.*
> 
> *
> Incline Bench 3 sets - 60k x10, 100k x10, 140 x6*
> 
> *
> Decline Bench 3 sets - 60k x10, 100k x10, 140 x5*
> 
> *
> Incline DB Fly's 3 sets 3 sets - 25k x10, 30k x10, 35k x10*
> 
> *
> Cable Crossovers 3 sets -100k x10, 120k x8, 130 x5*
> 
> Nice and Intense session, good failures. Got Milky and Hughy on forced negatives so fully expect them to be in a bit of pain tomorrow haha
> 
> Chest is pumped and im starving now, so food time! Tandoori chicken and salad on route the missus fancies a curry with the lad, im being good. had my treat with pancakes this afternoon haha.


Nice one Dave!

So, how many pancakes did you destroy 

Hope all is well, once Milky is good to go we'll get this session sorted :thumb:


----------



## Guest

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice one Dave!
> 
> So, how many pancakes did you destroy
> 
> Hope all is well, once Milky is good to go we'll get this session sorted :thumb:


Yalright rob, good to see you back pal.

Only had the 1 pancake m8, been good haha. 1/2 scoop of low fat ice cream and hand full of blueberries on it, bloody lovely!

Yeah m8, im ready for it whenever.


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Yalright rob, good to see you back pal.
> 
> Only had the 1 pancake m8, been good haha. 1/2 scoop of low fat ice cream and hand full of blueberries on it, bloody lovely!
> 
> Yeah m8, im ready for it whenever.


Sounds bloody lovely!

We'll sort it mate, probably when me and flinty finish cruising though pmsl!


----------



## Guest

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds bloody lovely!
> 
> We'll sort it mate, probably when me and flinty finish cruising though pmsl!


Aye ill be on mega cycle then aswell hopefully haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good session Dave simple and effective by the looks of it.

Good weights too looking strong.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Good session Dave simple and effective by the looks of it.
> 
> Good weights too looking strong.


Cheers m8 getting there, not far off the strongest ive ever been tbh m8, off cycle aswell. Should be good fun soon as I hit the test/tren :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Cheers m8 getting there, not far off the strongest ive ever been tbh m8, off cycle aswell. Should be good fun soon as I hit the test/tren :laugh:


Fvck me you'll be a beast!


----------



## Mingster

Nice work on the weights there Dave, strong stuff:thumbup1: Bit weak on the pancakes though lol. Am just waiting to sit down to mine shortly. The missus is cooking me up a big plateful right now


----------



## Guest

Well got my DNP, will be starting it tonight. Been advised to take it before bed that way you get the brunt of it while your asleep, haha the missus is in for a nightmare.

Dont know wether to do 200mg and see how I get on with it for a night or 2, or just go straight into 400. Ill have a think on it.

Just getting ready for the gym, meeting milky there @ half 4, so quick bit of food before I go carb up, back always makes me feel ill.

Will post up weights and sets when done later.

Ill post some pics and weight up tonight and will be logging daily.


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Well got my DNP, will be starting it tonight. Been advised to take it before bed that way you get the brunt of it while your asleep, haha the missus is in for a nightmare.
> 
> Dont know wether to do 200mg and see how I get on with it for a night or 2, or just go straight into 400. Ill have a think on it.
> 
> Just getting ready for the gym, meeting milky there @ half 4, so quick bit of food before I go carb up, back always makes me feel ill.
> 
> Will post up weights and sets when done later.
> 
> Ill post some pics and weight up tonight and will be logging daily.


Mate, I started mine today. I am on 200mgs right now. Not ridiculous, but I know I have taken it. I am looking at 2 weeks run, with the following supps:

Day 1-4:

200mg DNP

3000mg Vit C

800iu Vit E

1200mg ALA

Day 5-14:

100mcg T3

200mg DNP - not planning to go to 400mg as work in an office, and meet clients regularly so dont want to look like I have Typhoid.

3000mg Vit C

800iu Vit E

1200mg ALA

Apparently need to ideally start the T3 after 4-7 days and run it to the end. DNP stops you converting Thyroxine (T4) to Thyronine (T3) which is what you need. Adding it helps stop the lethargy which is partly due to the T3 suppression. Not sure whether I will log it every day though yet. will be keeping en eye on how you use it though mate, as we will be running in parallel.

Just my 0.02 

Good Luck Buddy.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keen to see how you both get on with this. I'm considering it at some stage but like you diggy I work in an office so can't be looking like I have jungle fever every day!


----------



## Guest

I havnt got anything major worked out tbh m8, was just going to double my vitC and multi vit intake, and drink alot more water.

Wondering if I can run my enutrition weight loss stack with them aswell? Or if I should leave off till im done


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> I havnt got anything major worked out tbh m8, was just going to double my vitC and multi vit intake, and drink alot more water.
> 
> Wondering if I can run my enutrition weight loss stack with them aswell? Or if I should leave off till im done


I finished Warrior Blaze before i started the DNP. The weight loss stack losses would be lost in the DNP ones, so no point, just wasting money really buddy. Also not sure how your body would react either, and not sure how the processes interact, and not going to find out this time either! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Back done, good session, feeling sick again.

*Low Cable Rows 3 sets 50k x10, stack x10, stack x10*

*
Lat Pull Downs 3 sets 50k x10, 110k x10, 110 x8*

*
High Lever Pulls 3 sets 80k x10, 120k x10, 140k x7*

*
TBar Rows 3 sets 40k x10, 60k x10, 80k x10 (Milky had a blinder on this 120k for 2, strong fcuker haha)*

*
Deadlifts 3 sets 70k x5, 120k x5, 200k x5*

*
*

Was ready for spewing by the end of it, drive home was horrific sips of water holding down the spew.

Forgot to weigh myself like a [email protected], so need to do that tomorrow.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Back done, good session, feeling sick again.
> 
> *Low Cable Rows 3 sets 50k x10, stack x10, stack x10*
> 
> *
> Lat Pull Downs 3 sets 50k x10, 110k x10, 110 x8*
> 
> *
> High Lever Pulls 3 sets 80k x10, 120k x10, 140k x7*
> 
> *
> TBar Rows 3 sets 40k x10, 60k x10, 80k x10 (Milky had a blinder on this 120k for 2, strong fcuker haha)*
> 
> *
> Deadlifts 3 sets 70k x5, 120k x5, 200k x5*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Was ready for spewing by the end of it, drive home was horrific sips of water holding down the spew.
> 
> Forgot to weigh myself like a [email protected], so need to do that tomorrow.


Pussy !


----------



## Guest

Couple of pics for you, no wnaking you dirty cnuts! haha

This is fat Dave, soon to be a skinny mofo!


----------



## Guest

Night 1 of DNP done, just feel very warm. Sleeping on it was fine, window open and straight off.

Been up half of the night with my lad spewing, think hes caught some bug. Back is feeling the deadlifts this morning, very tight!

Got some eggs on for breaky, hank marvin!


----------



## Guest

Had breakfast about 9:15, 3 boiled eggs and 1 piece of toast, and im absolutely starving now.

Dont know if its the DNP or not, but im getting very very hungry! 2 pints of water down me ease the hunger off till dinner, then its half a chicken and salad!


----------



## Guest

No gym today, my lad is still rough in bed so cant leave him on his own.

Been mad hungry all day today, but held out quite nicely.

0930 : 3 eggs, 1 toast, shake

1220 : 1/2 chicken, leaf salad

1530 : 1/2 chicken, leaf salad

Noticed that when you eat, for the next hour or so body temp feels like it goes up, must be the DNP burning stuff off?

But am getting very hungry very quickly. Have drank near 4 ltrs of water today, very thirsty.

Got some fish and veg for later, when I cant hold out any longer. And a shake before bed should see me right.

Take the DNP about half 9 again


----------



## retro-mental

Dave said:


> Couple of pics for you, no wnaking you dirty cnuts! haha
> 
> This is fat Dave, soon to be a skinny mofo!
> 
> View attachment 76040
> 
> 
> View attachment 76041


You got some serious slabs of meat on that back dave, Your traps look like they been filled with synthol and they aint !!!

Good to see you and milky still lifting together, seems like its taken you 2 up a level. gotta try some T-bar rows, Sure i can make one !!


----------



## Milky

Hope Conner os bearing up mate, got home late myself so nothing lost, we wont lose any momentum l am sure !

:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

retro-mental said:


> You got some serious slabs of meat on that back dave, Your traps look like they been filled with synthol and they aint !!!
> 
> Good to see you and milky still lifting together, seems like its taken you 2 up a level. gotta try some T-bar rows, Sure i can make one !!


Cheers pal, just need to loose the weight now. Id look 100% bigger, hopefully the DNP will shove me along.

Ahh them tbar rows, bane of my existence m8 haha. They are the only exercise I dont like doing, but milky thrashing me every week on them will only drive me to keep going and eventually try to beat him haha



Milky said:


> Hope Conner os bearing up mate, got home late myself so nothing lost, we wont lose any momentum l am sure !
> 
> :thumbup1:


Aye hes a bit better now i think, not got anything else to come up, poor lad not ate or drank a thing all day. Just sips of water which turn his stomach again.

He said he feels alot better, just when he tries to eat or drink something it flys straight back up.

Will try him on some lightly buttered toast later on, get something in him at least.


----------



## Guest

What a night I had last night, took the DNP about 10 ish as I went to bed, the missus strolled in about half 10 from work and woke me up. Sat up with her for half an hour and had a brew and thats when the sweats started!

Up till near 3 sweating my back out, every time I would doze off the missus would either put her arms around me or throw the covers over me, starting me off again.

I was that bad I had to put a towel on the bed, even had to take my boxers off because of the sweat.

Bedding got changed this morning, it was hanging! Making sure the missus is asleep before me tonight, hopefully ill get to sleep before I start again haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> What a night I had last night, took the DNP about 10 ish as I went to bed, the missus strolled in about half 10 from work and woke me up. Sat up with her for half an hour and had a brew and thats when the sweats started!
> 
> Up till near 3 sweating my back out, every time I would doze off the missus would either put her arms around me or throw the covers over me, starting me off again.
> 
> I was that bad I had to put a towel on the bed, even had to take my boxers off because of the sweat.
> 
> Bedding got changed this morning, it was hanging! Making sure the missus is asleep before me tonight, hopefully ill get to sleep before I start again haha


Its real then!


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done. Good session!

*Warm UP Fly's F/S/R*

*
RC Cuff work*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press 10x 25kdb's, 10x 40k, 8x 45k. (50's next week see what I get)*

*
Standing DB Front Raises 10x 15k, 10x 20k, 10x 20k (Slight rest @ 7 for few secs then got last 3)*

*
Cable Facepulls 10x 80k, 10x 110k, 10x stack (115k I think)*

*
Reverse Fly's 10x 60k, 10x 100k, 9x 110k*

*
Seated Lat Raises (Didnt get the weights on this, got 3 from bottom x10, stack x10, stack x10 All slow and holding at top)*

*
Burnout on Seated Shoulder Press 12x 100k, 9x 110k*

By the end of it sweat was pouring off me, looked like I had jungle fever haha.

No loss in strength yet with the DNP but fully expecting to loose some, fatigue wise today was a killer hot as fcuk in the gym just soldiered through it!

Hughy did well got some PB's out of him today, need to get the bone idle fcuk stick to start a journal.

Food wise been sound today.

Breakfast was Shake and some fruit.

Dinner was 6 scrambled eggs, and 1 pita bread

Tea is Chicken and Salad

Shake before bed

Been ok with hunger today, just been hammering the water.

Thats about it, its food time!


----------



## Milky

GUTTED mate, really am fuming about tonight....

I will have to try catch up on Sunday..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> GUTTED mate, really am fuming about tonight....
> 
> I will have to try catch up on Sunday..


Aye nay worries pal, dont beat yourself up over it. Just get it done when you can. theres always next week!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye nay worries pal, dont beat yourself up over it. Just get it done when you can. theres always next week!


I dont want to spoil the momentum mate...

Things are going great !


----------



## Screwy

Dave said:


> Hughy did well got some PB's out of him today, *need to get the bone idle fcuk stick to start a journal.*


more chance of platting sawdust. pure lazyness haha


----------



## Guest

Slept fine last night, took the DNP about 11ish and went straight off, woke up a few times because ive got the bladder of an 80 year old, but got straight back off, no sweats even had the covers on for a bit.

Shoulders are feeling it this morning, off to the gym about 2ish get legs done and a stint of cardio.

Breakfast on the go, 6 egg omelette, tomato, ham, chopped bacon(no fat)

Bring on legs!


----------



## flinty90

just catching up this morning with a few journals. your seems to be in order mate lol.. so carry on, will be back to inspect soon X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> just catching up this morning with a few journals. your seems to be in order mate lol.. so carry on, will be back to inspect soon X


Heh cheers bud


----------



## Guest

Legs done, went on my own. Hughy and Milky both grabbing overtime while they can, fair play to them.

*Warmup 10 mins on the Stair Machine on lvl 8 Fatburn. Killer!!! Was bolloxed by the end of it!*

*
*

*
Leg Press 15x 50k, 15x 100k, 15x150k, 10x 200k*

*
Hack Squat Machine 15x 0 weight, 15x 50k, 15x 100k, 12x100k*

*
Leg Extensions 15x 50k, 15x 50k, 15x 85k, 10x 120k*

*
Ham Curls 15x 40k, 15x 60k, 10x 80k, 9x 80k*

Calf Machine was being used to never bothered, tbh felt like they had done plenty on the stairs!

Today is fish day, got 6 big pieces of monk fish defrosting downstairs, so its fish and roast veg for dinner and tea.


----------



## Guest

Up this morning and feel sick as fcuk, think Ive caught what my lad and missus have had. Bad stomach ache, feel sick and tired.

Went to bed about 9 ish last night didnt feel right, been up and down all night either ****ing like an old man again or heaving like im going to spew.

Just about to get some toast down me, see if that helps any. Get my vitamins and what not taken and get back on the bed for an hour or so, feel like shit.

Day of rest on the cards


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Up this morning and feel sick as fcuk, think Ive caught what my lad and missus have had. Bad stomach ache, feel sick and tired.
> 
> Went to bed about 9 ish last night didnt feel right, been up and down all night either ****ing like an old man again or heaving like im going to spew.
> 
> Just about to get some toast down me, see if that helps any. Get my vitamins and what not taken and get back on the bed for an hour or so, feel like shit.
> 
> Day of rest on the cards


I was like this yesterday, mate. Felt sick to my stomach. No training and very little food were the order of the day. Seems to be gone this morning though. Hopefully a 24 hour bug. Have Chest and Tri's and a KFC planned for later


----------



## Guest

Aye hopefully m8.

Enjoy the session and KFC later on pal haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

How you doing today mate?


----------



## Guest

Still rough m8, up all night spewing again. Feel a bit better in myself just cant get anything down me without it coming back up.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Still rough m8, up all night spewing again. Feel a bit better in myself just cant get anything down me without it coming back up.


That's a bit sh1t. More likely to be the bug from your lad than anything to do with the DNP do you think?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> That's a bit sh1t. More likely to be the bug from your lad than anything to do with the DNP do you think?


Yeah mate, my wife and son have had it.


----------



## Milky

Sh*t mate only just seen this...

Let me know if your up for it later...dont worry if your not.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Sh*t mate only just seen this...
> 
> Let me know if your up for it later...dont worry if your not.


Aye Ill let you know m8, im starting to feel a little better just still cant eat or drink anything. Soon as i drink something I feel rough and spew


----------



## Guest

Feel tonnes better today, managed to get some toast down me about 9 last night and kept it down, and straight off to sleep.

I didnt bother with the DNP last night, I needed a decent nights sleep and managed to get one, feel the world better this morning.

Think it was a collection of a bug and the DNP kicking the shit out of me, that and not being able to eat anything I just went horrible.

Anyway, back to it this morning, going to try some breakfast nothing big, just 2 weetabix or something like that give me an ounce of energy.

Had my DNP and vits about 7 this morning so am sat here sweating my back out again, getting hungry by the second. Still not had chance to weigh myself will do that today, the missus said I look like ive lost weight, personally I cant see it yet.

Back session tonight with milky and hughy, ill be weak as a kitten but fcuk it any training is better than no training and sitting in the house is doing my nut in.

Plus I need to rein them 2 in again for slacking last night haha


----------



## Rob68

Just caught up bud,hope your missus meant youve lost weight through dieting n training and not cos youve been ill for a few days lol glad your better though :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Good man and we didnt slack mate honestly we were both goosed..


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Feel tonnes better today, managed to get some toast down me about 9 last night and kept it down, and straight off to sleep.
> 
> I didnt bother with the DNP last night, I needed a decent nights sleep and managed to get one, feel the world better this morning.
> 
> Think it was a collection of a bug and the DNP kicking the shit out of me, that and not being able to eat anything I just went horrible.
> 
> Anyway, back to it this morning, going to try some breakfast nothing big, just 2 weetabix or something like that give me an ounce of energy.
> 
> Had my DNP and vits about 7 this morning so am sat here sweating my back out again, getting hungry by the second. Still not had chance to weigh myself will do that today, the missus said I look like ive lost weight, personally I cant see it yet.
> 
> Back session tonight with milky and hughy, ill be weak as a kitten but fcuk it any training is better than no training and sitting in the house is doing my nut in.
> 
> Plus I need to rein them 2 in again for slacking last night haha


Dave, how much DNP you on now mate, and you on AAS as well right now?


----------



## Guest

200mg m8 and (0.5ml)150mg of test e e5d m8 cruising atm


----------



## DiggyV

OK, good to know.

I am on 200mg DNP + 100mcg T3 right now, and actually feel great. Felt worse without the T3 definitely, but all I feel is hot some of the time, most of the time am not aware of it really. am looking to go to 400mg probably tomorrow and see how I get on. If OK will cycle 200/400/200/400 for the rest of the course.


----------



## Guest

Ahh sound m8, im going to see how I get on today with this then up the dose to 400, so far easier to manage during the day. Just sat under an open window and im fine.


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Ahh sound m8, im going to see how I get on today with this then up the dose to 400, so far easier to manage during the day. Just sat under an open window and im fine.


must admit I'm like you I take mine early morning - easier than trying to go through the night with the dose at its peak. Be interesting to see how you get on with 400mg though. Will let you know how if affectes me.


----------



## Screwy

I'm munching like fook today to make sure I'm not feeling as weak as a new born tonight. Got a earlyish night last night and feel a touch better for it.


----------



## Screwy

well just got in from work 5 mins ago, so no gym for me. gutted as i love back sessions.


----------



## Guest

22.01st thats 7lb lost so far. Being ill and the DNP obviously working haha.

Felt weak as a kitten in the gym tho, it was a real grind doing the weight.

I got there 20 mins early and did some chest before Milky got there.

*Inc Bench 60k x10, 100k x10, 120x7, 120x4*

*
*

*
George turned up so went onto back*

*
WGPD - 4x warmup sets, 2 working sets @ 115k x10, x10*

*
Cable Rows - 1x warmup, 2 working sets @ 120k x10, x10*

*
Lever WG Rows - 1x warmup 3 working sets, 120k(60k a side) x10, 160k(80k a side) x10, 200k(100k a side) x6*

*
BO DB Rows - No warmup 45k x10, 55k 10*

By this time sweat was pouring out of me and close to spewing my ring up, not really eaten anything much today, 2 weetabix brekky and a tuna sarnie at dinner thats about it. Stomach still doesnt feel right.

Got some fish and rice downstairs, ill see if I can manage it in half hour or so.

Time for a shower I smell like a wet dog


----------



## Milky

Good session mate....enjoyed it.


----------



## Guest

Aye m8 was a good one, tough trying to keep up, just no energy haha.

Bring on shoulders tomorrow!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great momentum you guys have got. Keep it up lads!!


----------



## Rob68

Nice going on the weight loss pal and the back workout to,especially after being ill :thumbup1: how you feeling today? hope your smelling better than a wet dog :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Feel ace m8, just about to go do some early doors cardio. Bursting with energy haha, aye smelling a bit better this mornin.


----------



## Guest

Something wrong with me today, full of beans or some reason.

Just got back from the gym, did a bit of a chest workout decline mostly keep emphasis off the shoulders for tonight. Then 40 mins of cardio.

*Decline Bench 12x 60k, 10x 100k, 8x 140k, 4x 140*

*
Decline DB Fly's (Wow these hurt!) 12x 20k, 10x 30k, 9x 32.5k*

*
CGBP 12x 60k, 9x 100k, 7x 100k*

*
Cardio*

*
15 mins Incline walk (Forgot to take a shot of it, 70-80 odd cals I think it was)*

*
15 mins Bike (lvl 12) 144 cals*

*
10 mins Stairs (these hurt!) 148 cals*

*
*

Weighed in @ 21st 13 (Fasted)







Was bolloxed leaving the gym, could have rung my tshirt out hangin.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Something wrong with me today, full of beans or some reason.
> 
> Just got back from the gym, did a bit of a chest workout decline mostly keep emphasis off the shoulders for tonight. Then 40 mins of cardio.
> 
> *Decline Bench 12x 60k, 10x 100k, **8x 140k, 4x 140*
> 
> Decline DB Fly's (Wow these hurt!) 12x 20k, 10x 30k, 9x 32.5k
> 
> CGBP 12x 60k, 9x 100k, 7x 100k
> 
> Cardio
> 
> 15 mins Incline walk (Forgot to take a shot of it, 70-80 odd cals I think it was)
> 
> 15 mins Bike (lvl 12) 144 cals
> 
> 10 mins Stairs (these hurt!) 148 cals
> 
> Weighed in @ 21st 13 (Fasted)
> 
> View attachment 76632
> 
> 
> View attachment 76633
> 
> 
> View attachment 76634
> 
> 
> Was bolloxed leaving the gym, could have rung my tshirt out hangin.


Thought you said you were feeling weak!! [email protected]! :laugh:

Nicely done Dave, good to get it done in the morning too and out the way.


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done, great session with hughy, no milky tonight.

*Warmup Raises F/S/R*

*
DB Cuff Rotations*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press 4 sets, Maxed on 45k x8*

*
Front DB Raises 4 sets Maxed on 17.5k x10*

*
Side Cable Raises (Forgot weight)*

*
Facepulls 4 sets maxed on stack x10*

*
Rear Fly 4 sets maxed on 90k x8*

*
Machine Shoulder press 125k x10, 125k x8*

And done, again bolloxed. Food time!


----------



## Milky

I'll be honest mate glad l had night off, wife asked me to renew our vows and told her to fu*k off unless it gets freaky in the bedroom !!

I jest, l am bolloxed mate and the rest will do me no harm..


----------



## Guest

Hahaha fair does m8y, aye bit of rest wont do you any harm.

Legs tomorrow tho! :laugh:


----------



## Screwy

great workout. spoilt by my ****in car. piece of ****.


----------



## Guest

Shoulders a tad delicate this morning, no cardio today as its legs tonight, need all the energy I can muster.

Upped the DNP to 400, see how I get on.

Breakfast was a shake, apple, banana and a pear, 4 Vit C's, 2 fish oils, and a pint of water.


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Shoulders a tad delicate this morning, no cardio today as its legs tonight, need all the energy I can muster.
> 
> Upped the DNP to 400, see how I get on.
> 
> Breakfast was a shake, apple, banana and a pear, 4 Vit C's, 2 fish oils, and a pint of water.


Have a good legs session Dave!


----------



## Guest

Well fark me, the 400mg makes a difference. Tbh wasnt the best day to try it, getting quite warm here now. Im roasting!!!

Every window in the house open, just had some dinner was only 2 chicken breasts with a bit of sweet chilly on them and a 1tr bottle of lemon flavoured water.

Sat here welcoming the breeze going through the house haha.

Got a fcuk tonne of work needs to be done today aswell, need to sort my work sh1t out for hopefully my final visit scotland next week so all my training will be finished and so it will give me more scope for work down this neck of the woods.

Dont fly out till the 11th, but need to get it done.


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Well fark me, the 400mg makes a difference. Tbh wasnt the best day to try it, getting quite warm here now. Im roasting!!!
> 
> Every window in the house open, just had some dinner was only 2 chicken breasts with a bit of sweet chilly on them and a 1tr bottle of lemon flavoured water.
> 
> Sat here welcoming the breeze going through the house haha.
> 
> Got a fcuk tonne of work needs to be done today aswell, need to sort my work sh1t out for hopefully my final visit scotland next week so all my training will be finished and so it will give me more scope for work down this neck of the woods.
> 
> Dont fly out till the 11th, but need to get it done.


I noticed that too mate! :lol:

400mg seems to be OK for me, much hotter, but bearable, I am splitting mine over 2 doses, one in the morning, one mid afternoon. Will not be going above this though. Good Luck mate....


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> I noticed that too mate! :lol:
> 
> 400mg seems to be OK for me, much hotter, but bearable, I am splitting mine over 2 doses, one in the morning, one mid afternoon. Will not be going above this though. Good Luck mate....


Aye I seriously doubt I could go any higher, without being very uncomfortable. Atm im just really hot and sticky but bearable.

I did both mine this morning, on the 200 taking them in the morning I was nowhere near as warm going to bed, hopefully this will be the same, thats the plan anyway, will soon see haha.


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Aye I seriously doubt I could go any higher, im just really hot and sticky!
> 
> I did both mine this morning, on the 200 taking them in the morning I was nowhere near as warm going to bed, hopefully this will be the same, thats the plan anyway, will soon see haha.


last night was my second night on 400mg, and was hotter. Open a window before you get there, and sleep with not a lot of covers, if any mate. I woke up last night as was too hot, but opened the window, took off the duvet and was spot on.

good luck.


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> last night was my second night on 400mg, and was hotter. Open a window before you get there, and sleep with not a lot of covers, if any mate. I woke up last night as was too hot, but opened the window, took off the duvet and was spot on.
> 
> good luck.


Already on it m8


----------



## Screwy

bucket of iced water at the side of the bed to sit your balls into..... ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Guest

It would sizzle m8 haha


----------



## Milky

Mate lost my fu*king phone !

Found it in my rigger boot would you believe but by which time the wife had blocked the tw*t !

Really sorry mate...


----------



## Guest

Nay worries m8y.

Legs done with Hughy, good painfull, hot session!

*10 mins bike to warm up, by this time heat had kicked in full swing! I was well into cook mode.*

*
Leg Press Machine 15x 50k, 15x 100k, 15x 150k, 10x 200k*

*
Hack Squat Machine 12x 50k, 10x 100k, 10x 100k*

*
Ham Curls 15x 50k, 15x 70k, 10x 80k*

Going to do Calves, Traps and Arms tomorrow.

The sweat in the gym was horrendous, hughy spent the last 20 mins just laughing at the steam coming off my head, chest and back. You could have rang my tshirt out by the end of it, I was a dripping mess haha.

Good session tho enjoyed it, struggled walking down the steps at the end so you know its a good one.

Big weigh in 21st 11 on the button, so 10lb in exactly 1 week. Flying off! Well chuft!


----------



## Rob68

Great going on the weight drop Dave,chuffed for you pal :thumb:

Just a side note ,have you noticed how a certain person always has drama`s when its leg day ....... just sayin .... :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Calves, Traps and Arms done. Had to go on my lonesome - Milkys having a mare at work again, and Hughy's car is a peugot piece of shite haha

*Calves *

*
Standing Raises 2 warmup sets, 3 working sets all to failure going up in weight*

*
*

*
Traps*

*
DB Shrugs - 2 warmups, 3 working sets to failure*

*
*

*
Arms*

*
OH EZbar Tricep Extensions, 2 warmups, 3 working sets*

*
CGBP 3 working sets*

*
DB Curls 2 warmups, 3 working sets*

*
Hammer Curls 3 working sets*

Arms are shot, calves pumped, traps ready to pop. Good session

Nice weekend of rest due, weighed in @ 21st 11 so no change from yesterday.

Good bit of steak in the fridge courtesy of the ball and chain (wife), having that and veg for tea.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Calves, Traps and Arms done. Had to go on my lonesome - Milkys having a mare at work again, and Hughy's car is a peugot piece of shite haha
> 
> *Calves *
> 
> *
> Standing Raises 2 warmup sets, 3 working sets all to failure going up in weight*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Traps*
> 
> *
> DB Shrugs - 2 warmups, 3 working sets to failure*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Arms*
> 
> *
> OH EZbar Tricep Extensions, 2 warmups, 3 working sets*
> 
> *
> CGBP 3 working sets*
> 
> *
> DB Curls 2 warmups, 3 working sets*
> 
> *
> Hammer Curls 3 working sets*
> 
> Arms are shot, calves pumped, traps ready to pop. Good session
> 
> Nice weekend of rest due, weighed in @ 21st 11 so no change from yesterday.
> 
> Good bit of steak in the fridge courtesy of the ball and chain (wife), having that and veg for tea.


Just got in yard mate and working tomorow as well !!

I may kill some fu*ker !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just got in yard mate and working tomorow as well !!
> 
> I may kill some fu*ker !


Just rest it out this weekend then m8, fresh start monday you wont be knackered then for the full week


----------



## Guest

Well been up since the crack of a sparrows fart thanks to the missus, she wakes us all up then pisses off out :cursing:

Might go do a bit of cardio, then im off out shopping with my lad for his birthday prezzy for 2mmrw. Hes seen some jacket he wants but cant remember where he seen it, so its off to trafford center we go.

Back on 400mg today, got some chicken in the fridge defrosting so its another day of chicken and veg....

Righty best go get ready, gym time fcuk it.


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy the traff center on 400 dnp Dave,after what you said about 400 the other day ,good luck :lol:


----------



## Milky

Been in work an come home mate, little tw*t never turned up to give me a lift and l cant unload the planer on my own as l sh*t myself !!

Going to gym later so its not all bad, just got up at 6 am for fu*k all !


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Enjoy the traff center on 400 dnp Dave,after what you said about 400 the other day ,good luck :lol:


Haha, its not so bad if you dont eat any carbs m8. Soon as you eat it hits you like getting off the plane on holiday, BOOM RED HOT!



Milky said:


> Been in work an come home mate, little tw*t never turned up to give me a lift and l cant unload the planer on my own as l sh*t myself !!
> 
> Going to gym later so its not all bad, just got up at 6 am for fu*k all !


No good to man nor beast m8, get yourself to the gym and get pumping pal haha


----------



## Guest

Ahh forgot to mention my cardio

*15 mins bike level 10*

*
20 mins on the stairs, level 8 (fatburn) christ these are horrible, was nearly falling off the last 2 mins was shear determination*

*
7 mins xtrainer, was going for 15 but by this point I was close to falling over*

Was eyeing up the weights do a quick session but thought fcuk it save myself for monday and beast it.

Weighed in @ 21st 9.6


----------



## Tassotti

Excellent work Dave. Pounds are burning off. What was your starting weight and what is your target mate ?


----------



## Guest

Cheers pal.

Aye the weight is falling off m8, starting weight was 22.7, and dont really have a target weight m8 just using the mirror as a guide. Certainly heading in the right direction anyway.


----------



## Guest

DNP so far..

Obviously the weight is falling off, hope it keeps going tbh.

Health - I feel absolutely fine in myself, drinking plenty of water, near 4 ltrs now a day. Still taking 3000mg of VitC throughout the day, along with my other vits and fish oils.

You quickly learn which foods set you off, so ive been avoiding them, its mostly carbs, some more so than others, they make you go alot hotter - not uncomfortable, but noticeable. Ive been living off eggs, fish/meat and veg mainly. Seems to be doing the trick for me anyway.

Gym - Is obviously alot harder being mad hot, not noticed any strength loss yet, this might be down to the cruising dose of test (.5 e5d). It is getting harder in the sense im sweating from the get go, and by the end you are very fatigued but im still managing it.

Cardio - Again hasnt taken much of a hit, just heat up pretty much from the get go, and by the time your done you can ring your tshirt out. All good I suppose. Plenty of water and plod on.

Its been fine for me so far, not had any problems what so ever. Just keep your water up, increase your vits and watch what you eat and you cant go wrong. Origonally planned to run it for 2-3 week see how I went on, might now run it for the month and keep the loss going, ill see how I get on tbh.

Diggys journal is very very informative on it all, hes obviously done his homework and from what ive read hes had pretty much the same experience as me so far.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Dave said:


> DNP so far..
> 
> Obviously the weight is falling off, hope it keeps going tbh.
> 
> Health - I feel absolutely fine in myself, drinking plenty of water, near 4 ltrs now a day. Still taking 3000mg of VitC throughout the day, along with my other vits and fish oils.
> 
> You quickly learn which foods set you off, so ive been avoiding them, its mostly carbs, some more so than others, they make you go alot hotter - not uncomfortable, but noticeable. Ive been living off eggs, fish/meat and veg mainly. Seems to be doing the trick for me anyway.
> 
> Gym - Is obviously alot harder being mad hot, not noticed any strength loss yet, this might be down to the cruising dose of test (.5 e5d). It is getting harder in the sense im sweating from the get go, and by the end you are very fatigued but im still managing it.
> 
> Cardio - Again hasnt taken much of a hit, just heat up pretty much from the get go, and by the time your done you can ring your tshirt out. All good I suppose. Plenty of water and plod on.
> 
> Its been fine for me so far, not had any problems what so ever. Just keep your water up, increase your vits and watch what you eat and you cant go wrong. Origonally planned to run it for 2-3 week see how I went on, might now run it for the month and keep the loss going, ill see how I get on tbh.
> 
> Diggys journal is very very informative on it all, hes obviously done his homework and from what ive read hes had pretty much the same experience as me so far.


Nice post mate. Some good weightloss there. You say your on 500mg of test a week atm? How can you be sure with DNP that its not touching your muscle and only targets fat? Might be a newbie question i know...


----------



## Guest

Mr_Morocco said:


> Nice post mate. Some good weightloss there. You say your on 500mg of test a week atm? How can you be sure with DNP that its not touching your muscle and only targets fat? Might be a newbie question i know...


Cheers m8, im only on 150mg of test e (0.5ml of Testenate 300) I should have been a bit clearer 

By keeping the protein reasonably high, aswell as the test it should (in theory) stop/minimize any muscle loss, that along with increased cardio hopefully will work, will soon see.


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> DNP so far..
> 
> Obviously the weight is falling off, hope it keeps going tbh.
> 
> Health - I feel absolutely fine in myself, drinking plenty of water, near 4 ltrs now a day. Still taking 3000mg of VitC throughout the day, along with my other vits and fish oils.
> 
> You quickly learn which foods set you off, so ive been avoiding them, its mostly carbs, some more so than others, they make you go alot hotter - not uncomfortable, but noticeable. Ive been living off eggs, fish/meat and veg mainly. Seems to be doing the trick for me anyway.
> 
> Gym - Is obviously alot harder being mad hot, not noticed any strength loss yet, this might be down to the cruising dose of test (.5 e5d). It is getting harder in the sense im sweating from the get go, and by the end you are very fatigued but im still managing it.
> 
> Cardio - Again hasnt taken much of a hit, just heat up pretty much from the get go, and by the time your done you can ring your tshirt out. All good I suppose. Plenty of water and plod on.
> 
> Its been fine for me so far, not had any problems what so ever. Just keep your water up, increase your vits and watch what you eat and you cant go wrong. Origonally planned to run it for 2-3 week see how I went on, might now run it for the month and keep the loss going, ill see how I get on tbh.
> 
> Diggys journal is very very informative on it all, hes obviously done his homework and from what ive read hes had pretty much the same experience as me so far.


Pretty much same as you mate, not as tough as I thought it would be TBH, even at 400mg. Adding in some test this week as well this week.


----------



## Guest

Nice weekend of rest, done me good. Back and raring to go.

Had a nice weekend tbh, it was my lads birthday yesterday so we went to trafford center shopping with him then went to la tascas for something to eat. Ive never been before, it was good! Its a tapas type restaurant, so you get small bowls of things and share it all.

Seing as I couldnt have half of it I just had garlic king prawns, hot salsa chicken wings, and some garlic chilly chicken thing. It was v nice food, just not enough, by the time we got back to the car I was ready for round 2.

*So today -*

*
7am - 400mg DNP, 1500VitC, Multi Vits, Fish Oil. *

*
Breakfast -Protein Shake, Apple and a Pear*

*
Dinner - Chicken and Veg*

*
Post Gym - Shake, 1500VitC, Multi Vits*

*
Tea - Fish and Veg*

*
Before Bed - Shake*

*
*

*
Got some fruit in yesterday to eat through he day.*

Chest session tonight, so hard and heavy. Usual routine will post up again later.

Need to order myself some more protein, running low again dont know what to try next. Usually get the MP stuff but tbh Im getting a little bored of it.

Ill have a butchers about today


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Nice weekend of rest, done me good. Back and raring to go.
> 
> Had a nice weekend tbh, it was my lads birthday yesterday so we went to trafford center shopping with him then went to la tascas for something to eat. Ive never been before, it was good! Its a tapas type restaurant, so you get small bowls of things and share it all.
> 
> Seing as I couldnt have half of it I just had garlic king prawns, hot salsa chicken wings, and some garlic chilly chicken thing. It was v nice food, just not enough, by the time we got back to the car I was ready for round 2.
> 
> *So today -*
> 
> *
> 7am - 400mg DNP, 1500VitC, Multi Vits, Fish Oil. *
> 
> *
> Breakfast -Protein Shake, Apple and a Pear*
> 
> *
> Dinner - Chicken and Veg*
> 
> *
> Post Gym - Shake, 1500VitC, Multi Vits*
> 
> *
> Tea - Fish and Veg*
> 
> *
> Before Bed - Shake*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Got some fruit in yesterday to eat through he day.*
> 
> Chest session tonight, so hard and heavy. Usual routine will post up again later.
> 
> Need to order myself some more protein, running low again dont know what to try next. Usually get the MP stuff but tbh Im getting a little bored of it.
> 
> Ill have a butchers about today


I just ordered some from Extreme - they had some nice discounts when I bough mine last week.


----------



## TELBOR

DiggyV said:


> Log entry Sunday 4th March
> 
> 400mg DNP
> 
> 100mcg T3
> 
> Rest day today, just acted as a taxi service. No exercise as such so didn't really notice the heat that much until the night. Really got overnight, sweated quite heavily, so had the air on on in the car on my long drive down this morning.
> 
> Heavy cardio tonight (Monday) so should be good.
> 
> Basically situation normal


Is this a joint journal now :lol: :lol:

Good work to both of you though!!

Seems DNP is taking over at the moment 

Good to see you both have a sensible approach to it though :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Aye m8, think alot of it is down to the horror stories you read. Its obviously a case of people abusing it that get themselves in trouble.

Bit of reading up never hurt anyone, id only have to talk to the missus if I had nowt else to do haha


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Aye m8, think alot of it is down to the horror stories you read. Its obviously a case of people abusing it that get themselves in trouble.
> 
> Bit of reading up never hurt anyone, id only have to talk to the missus if I had nowt else to do haha


Very true mate, if you can't be ar5ed to read up then your in for one hell of a ride!

Hahaha! Very true, or you could talk to her about training and stuff and watch her eyes glaze over 

Or is that just me?! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Haha mine's quite into the gym atm, she was up @ half 5 this morning gym for 6, then work for 8. Shes doing very well 6lb last month apparently, fair play to her shes working hard.

On a side note protein ordered, be here tomorrow

Special offer on @ MP buy 1 get 1 half price, so got 2 2.5kg - 1 Banoffee, 1 Mocha. Sick to death of choc and strawberry. £48 with next day so not too shabby


----------



## DiggyV

R0BR0ID said:


> Is this a joint journal now :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good work to both of you though!!
> 
> Seems DNP is taking over at the moment
> 
> Good to see you both have a sensible approach to it though :thumb:


oops - bloody TapaTalk. removed the post and put it where it should be. Sorry Dave.


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> oops - bloody TapaTalk. removed the post and put it where it should be. Sorry Dave.


Its alright m8 haha, quite liked the update


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Haha mine's quite into the gym atm, she was up @ half 5 this morning gym for 6, then work for 8. Shes doing very well 6lb last month apparently, fair play to her shes working hard.
> 
> On a side note protein ordered, be here tomorrow
> 
> Special offer on @ MP buy 1 get 1 half price, so got 2 2.5kg - 1 Banoffee, 1 Mocha. Sick to death of choc and strawberry. £48 with next day so not too shabby


Just mine then Dave :lol:

She muttered "Maintain what you have" last night! Told her she should be on stage with sh1t like that!?

Who maintains in this mind game 

That's not bad is it! I'm a BBW boy tbh, but I do need to get the 'Ben Greens' from MP.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Nice weekend of rest, done me good. Back and raring to go.
> 
> Had a nice weekend tbh, it was my lads birthday yesterday so we went to trafford center shopping with him then went to la tascas for something to eat. Ive never been before, it was good! Its a tapas type restaurant, so you get small bowls of things and share it all.
> 
> Seing as I couldnt have half of it I just had garlic king prawns, hot salsa chicken wings, and some garlic chilly chicken thing. It was v nice food, just not enough, by the time we got back to the car I was ready for round 2.
> 
> *So today -*
> 
> *
> 7am - 400mg DNP, 1500VitC, Multi Vits, Fish Oil. *
> 
> *
> Breakfast -Protein Shake, Apple and a Pear*
> 
> *
> Dinner - Chicken and Veg*
> 
> *
> Post Gym - Shake, 1500VitC, Multi Vits*
> 
> *
> Tea - Fish and Veg*
> 
> *
> Before Bed - Shake*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Got some fruit in yesterday to eat through he day.*
> 
> Chest session tonight, so hard and heavy. Usual routine will post up again later.
> 
> Need to order myself some more protein, running low again dont know what to try next. Usually get the MP stuff but tbh Im getting a little bored of it.
> 
> Ill have a butchers about today


Should of got a KFC on the way out after la tascas Dave lol nice place n food though


----------



## Guest

13lb gone!

21st 8.1, get in should see the 1st mark by tomorrow or day after.

Chest done

*Warmup *

*
15 mins walk*

*
*

*
Inc DB Press 4 sets - 25k x10, 35k x10, 45k x10, 52.5 x8*

*
Inc DB Fly 4 sets - 20k x10, 25k x10, 30k x10, 30k x 10*

*
Machine Fly 3 sets - Stack x10*

*
Seated Machine Press - 100k x10, 125k x 6, 125k x9 *

Nice and intense session, PB for Milky good man!

Just thrown a shake down me along with 1500 VitC, Chicken and Veg on the go.

Ready for bed now tho, no energy at all, feel like im running on empty. So its food down me and straight into the [email protected] pitt


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> 13lb gone!
> 
> 21st 8.1, get in should see the 1st mark by tomorrow or day after.
> 
> Chest done
> 
> *Warmup *
> 
> *
> 15 mins walk*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Inc DB Press 4 sets - 25k x10, 35k x10, 45k x10, 52.5 x8*
> 
> *
> Inc DB Fly 4 sets - 20k x10, 25k x10, 30k x10, 30k x 10*
> 
> *
> Machine Fly 3 sets - Stack x10*
> 
> *
> Seated Machine Press - 100k x10, 125k x 6, 125k x9 *
> 
> Nice and intense session, PB for Milky good man!
> 
> Just thrown a shake down me along with 1500 VitC, Chicken and Veg on the go.
> 
> Ready for bed now tho, no energy at all, feel like im running on empty. So its food down me and straight into the [email protected] pitt


Its good stuff isn't it buddy. I am thinking if weighing again tomorrow even though I said i wouldnt, just cost it seems to be falling off me.

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Guest

1 stone 2lb gone










Think today was my last day of DNP, starting to feel rotten, no energy and feeling sick so I think its time for a rest and start again in a few week, let my body catch up.

Im over the moon with the loss, didnt think id loose this much so quick tbh. Great stuff.

Anyway back done. Grueller of a session with grandad Milky haha

Straight from the get go my stomach was churning, dont know why, for me its always on back days.

*10 mins walk warmup*

*
*

*
Lat Pull Dows - 50k x10, 50k x10, 80k x10, 115k x 10(just)*

*
Seated Low Cable Row - 50k, 90k, 125k x10*

*
Seated High Lever Pulls - 80k x10, 120k x10, 120k x8*

*
Upright Cable Pulls Downs - 50k x10, 80k x10, 110k x 10*

*
T-Bar Rows - 20k, 40k, 60k x10*

I was ready for being sick by the end of it, stomach chrurning and running on empty. Good session tho.

Im back up in scotland this sunday, forgot to mention so may have it as a recuperate week, just keep the diet steady.

Fly home thurs night, so not all bad.


----------



## TELBOR

Brilliant work for the DNP Dave!

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

How did Grandad get on ? :lol:

Nice session by the looks of things!!


----------



## Guest

He was ok m8, big grin on him like a cheshire cat when he come in.

Weights wise he had a twinge in his bicep so pretty much same as what I did.


----------



## Rob68

Dave ,who was on the weight machine when the pic was took? ................. It says `male normal`? :confused1: lol

Great going on the weight loss :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Dave ,who was on the weight machine when the pic was took? ................. It says `male normal`? :confused1: lol
> 
> Great going on the weight loss :thumbup1:


There isnt a setting for buff as ****, handsome b'stard haha, cheer pal


----------



## Tassotti

Haha..I was gonna say the same thing. Is there a 'male abnormal' setting. More appropriate I reckon


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done, good session just weak as a kitten. Got failure so all in all plenty good enough session.

*DB Shoulder Press (maxed on 40k dbs for 9)*

*
Front Raise*

*
Side Raise*

*
Rear Fly*

*
Burnout on Shoulder Press Machine*

Weight still falling off me 21st 1.6 I think it was forgot my phone but hughy managed to get a pic.

Food wise not eaten much at all today, just not feeling hungry just really tired!

Breakfast - Shake, 2x fruit

Dinner 2x Wholemeal Toast

3pm - Shake

5pm - Protein Bar

8pm - Fish and Veg

10pm - Shake

Something as easy as walking to the shops gets me tired, going to slowly add more carbs back each day cant go on like this feel rotten.

Back to having Oats for breakfast tomorrow I think.


----------



## Guest

Excuse the camera its a bit heavy for him..... hahaha


----------



## Screwy

cracking work out that. felt strong this week


----------



## Screwy

Dave said:


> Excuse the camera its a bit heavy for him..... hahaha


what do you make of the words "fook" and "off" when you put them together? c0ck jockey


----------



## Guest

Screwy said:


> cracking work out that. felt strong this week


Aye you did well m8, few PB's broken. Keep it up


----------



## Milky

Gutted l missed out mate but wrist just aint right and l didnt fancy throwing them 45's over my head and risking a cracked skull !


----------



## Screwy

twas a good en son. jus get your wrist sorted for next week.


----------



## Guest

Went and done 45 mins of cardio with the missus this morning.

Nothing too heavy, saving myself for legs tonight.

*10 min walk warmup*

*
10 min incline walk*

*
15 min stairs*

*
10 min bike*

Got a good sweat on so all good. Missus liked the gym, bit too hardcore for her tho she said haha

Weighed myself - 21st 1.4 that was fasted aswell, feel alot better today.

Loads more energy, back to feeling 100% in a few days I think.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Excuse the camera its a bit heavy for him..... hahaha


Haha notice the machine setting has been fiddled with `male athletic` now eh?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Haha notice the machine setting has been fiddled with `male athletic` now eh?


Haha no idea how it works, either way we know its lying haha


----------



## Guest

Didnt bother with the gym last night, had a night off watching shite on the idiot box with the missus.

Done Legs this morning.

*10 min fast walk warmup (5 mins flat, 5 mins incline)*

*
Quick stretch, and 1 light set of everything I was going to do.*

*
*

*
Hack Squats - No Idea how many Reps, just kept going to 5 adding weight if I didnt fail from 0. Got to 180k for 4. Good few sets legs were in bits.*

*
Leg Press - 3 sets x10, 2 sets x5 150k*

*
Leg Extensions - same as Hack with reps of 10, kept adding till failure. Managed stack for 10 just*

*
Calf Raises - as above, no idea of the weight. Hurt like buggery tho!*

*
Ham Curls - as above.*

*
5 min walk cooldown*

Coming down the stairs after was an ordeal, holding on and legs bowing like a baby giraffe, Great session.

Had a spout of road rage on the way home, wanker artic driver pulled right across a box junction blocking us all in until his lights went green again. Utter pr**k, literally nowhere he could go!

Sat there smiling at me, I hit the roof, ended up him giving it the big un out of his lorry so I winged my water at him and got out the car, he **** himself and wound his window up and locked his door, shithouse.

I was livid, hate ****s like that!


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Didnt bother with the gym last night, had a night off watching shite on the idiot box with the missus.
> 
> Done Legs this morning.
> 
> *10 min fast walk warmup (5 mins flat, 5 mins incline)*
> 
> *
> Quick stretch, and 1 light set of everything I was going to do.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Hack Squats - No Idea how many Reps, just kept going to 5 adding weight if I didnt fail from 0. Got to 180k for 4. Good few sets legs were in bits.*
> 
> *
> Leg Press - 3 sets x10, 2 sets x5 150k*
> 
> *
> Leg Extensions - same as Hack with reps of 10, kept adding till failure. Managed stack for 10 just*
> 
> *
> Calf Raises - as above, no idea of the weight. Hurt like buggery tho!*
> 
> *
> Ham Curls - as above.*
> 
> *
> 5 min walk cooldown*
> 
> Coming down the stairs after was an ordeal, holding on and legs bowing like a baby giraffe, Great session.
> 
> Had a spout of road rage on the way home, wanker artic driver pulled right across a box junction blocking us all in until his lights went green again. Utter pr**k, literally nowhere he could go!
> 
> Sat there smiling at me, I hit the roof, ended up him giving it the big un out of his lorry so I winged my water at him and got out the car, he **** himself and wound his window up and locked his door, shithouse.
> 
> I was livid, hate ****s like that!


LOL. Love it. And the leg session wasn't bad either. Reps for you my slim friend.

I hate annoying drivers and yell at them most days tbh lol. Also good work with the Hacks there. They are really tough to add weight to I find and I've got to be careful as afterwards I always get pain just under my kneecap as if they open out the joint so to speak....


----------



## Rob68

Dont be hating on drivers :ban:

(even unemployed ones)


----------



## Guest

11 likes received. Robs back haha


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> 11 likes received. Robs back haha


Ha! Just doing my rounds Dave


----------



## Guest

Just been and done arms with Hughy.

*Warmup light sets hammers, curls, oh tri extension*

*
*

*
3 sets of 10 Hammer + 10 Curls*

*
CGBP 5 sets 10, 10, 10, 5, 5*

*
DB Concentration Curls 3 sets*

*
Rope Push Downs superset with Seated Tri Push downs 3 sets x10*

Thats me done for the week, no gym tomorrow need to sort my bag out for bonny cnutland, last time thank fcuk!

Going to have a week off I think, just keep the diet in check and get some good rest in me. Back on thursday night so not all bad.

Looking miles better now, filling back out again looking alot leaner. Just need to keep it going hopefully.


----------



## Screwy

still struggling to straighten my arms now haha.


----------



## Rob68

Do you do cgbp with a normal grip Dave,have just seen a vid of someone doing it reverse grip but it looked pretty awkward


----------



## Guest

Yeah m8, only thing I do is bring my thumb over, takes a bit of strain off my wrist. Aye seen that myself, looks awkward.


----------



## Guest

Wow legs are sore today!! Doms well and truly set in, need to get myself out for a walk today I think ease it off a bit.


----------



## Guest

Well me thinking this was my last time up here just got demolished.

Another 4 visits for me now, one of the other guys walked out. Not all bad for me tbh more money, just means me coming back up here, which is a shitter.

Back up next week 18th - 22nd, for another ADR / CPC course in Dundee, just means me having to drive this time.

Back up another 2 times then each month after to Aberdeen, 9th April, 7th May both same 4/5 day courses.

Bit of a shitter routine wise, but ill have to sort something. Ill get the 3 days in when I get back this weekend so shouldnt be too bad.

Food hasnt been too bad today tbh, had a chicken salad thing for dinner, fish and microwaved veg for tea just having to make do with what ive got, only bad part about working away tbh.


----------



## Rob68

I hope your missus is decorating again while your away :lol:

Shove your mountain bike in the car take that up with you next time you go up ,bit of cardio


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> I hope your missus is decorating again while your away :lol:
> 
> Shove your mountain bike in the car take that up with you next time you go up ,bit of cardio


Hahaha she better not be mate.

I dont think the bike would fit in the car tbh m8, its huge! Plus it would scratch fcuk out of it and thats a big no no haha. Ill get out for a few jogging sessions or try and find a local gym


----------



## Guest

Almost forgot, had to make a new hole in my belt yesterday as Im now a slim mutherf'ker hahaha.


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Almost forgot, had to make a new hole in my belt yesterday as Im now a slim mutherf'ker hahaha.


You'll be stealing your lads belts soon


----------



## Guest

Home tomorrow! Thank god going a bit stir crazy up here now, dying to get to the gym.

Its not been a bad week so far tbh, quite a good class, all pretty on the ball so not much repeating myself to get it all home.

Food wise, not been too bad but hasnt been spot on either.

Cereal Breakfast, some form of meat, pasta and salad bowl for dinner, and a decent ish tea meat and veg of some form.

Not much is the way of protein, but not too bad calorie of fats wise. Next week I can bring my protein with me as Im driving so wont be too bad I suppose.

Looking forward to the gym 1st thing friday, try and put myself through a tough one to catch up a bit.

Got a long day tomorrow so its early night tonight, be home about half 8 tomorrow night.


----------



## Rob68

Nice one Dave safe trip home mate :thumbup1: How much is that gonna cost you in fuel in your motor up there n back,is it a 2.5 litre?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Nice one Dave safe trip home mate :thumbup1: How much is that gonna cost you in fuel in your motor up there n back,is it a 2.5 litre?


God knows mate, its 350odd miles one way so easy more than a full tank each way. Probably take 3 in total so 60 x 3 = 180ish.

Its not too bad as the firm will pay it, normally its an allowance or plane fare but seeing as its needed they can pay :laugh:


----------



## DiggyV

Take it easy mate, get there in one piece. :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> God knows mate, its 350odd miles one way so easy more than a full tank each way. Probably take 3 in total so 60 x 3 = 180ish.
> 
> Its not too bad as the firm will pay it, normally its an allowance or plane fare but seeing as its needed they can pay :laugh:


Mate if the firm are paying take the scenic route go the long way round enjoy having a good drive in that motor of yours lol


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Mate if the firm are paying take the scenic route go the long way round enjoy having a good drive in that motor of yours lol


Haha balls to that m8, its a 6 hour drive as it is.

Went and done an early chest and tri's session.

Was feeling strong and focused today, could have been the hemo rage tbh haha.

*Just a protein shake for breakfast. Hemo rage once I got to the gym.*

*
Warmup 10 mins walk*

*
2 sets of light db presses and flys*

*
RC work*

*
*

*
Inc DB Press 5 sets 30k x10, 45k x10, 57.5 x5, 57.5 x5 (Failure last 2 sets) PB on db's that, could manage the 60's I think after a good breakfast*

*
Flat Cable fly between 2 cable machines (40 (each side) x10, 60 x10, 80 x8, 90 x5)*

*
Body weight dips 5 sets of 5 all failure*

*
Decline DB press instantly followed by Decline DB Fly 25k x10x10, 25k x7x7, 25k x6x6, 25k x5x4*

*
CGBP 3 sets 60k x10, 100k x5, 100k x3*

*
*

Well and truly done in. Might go again later and get another shift in, depends how I am tbh.

Big weigh in 20st 12, still dropping which is nice. Looking better by the day.


----------



## Guest

Quick posing pic haha, soft cnut


----------



## Rob68

Is that phone heavy Dave ? lol

Looking good mate traps are huge


----------



## Milky

Dave ring me please mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Dave ring me please mate.


You heard Milky!

Call him.... Its Three 9's Dave


----------



## Guest

Is your phone on m8? its just bleeping once then cutting me off??


----------



## Guest

Just eyeing up my next course, after ideas

1-10 3ml Tritest 400 pw

1-8 2ml Deca 300 pw

1-10 HCG 500iu pw

1-10 Adex 0.5 eod

Thoughts??


----------



## expletive

Nice mate. Similar to what I'm on now (1g tt400 450mg deca)


----------



## TELBOR

Have you tried Tren Dave?


----------



## Guest

R0BR0ID said:


> Have you tried Tren Dave?


Aye ages ago m8 (PC Tri Tren), had an allergic reaction to it, came out in a an itchy as fcuk rash. Took a couple of week for it to go, kind of put me off a bit


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Aye ages ago m8 (PC Tri Tren), had an allergic reaction to it, came out in a an itchy as fcuk rash. Took a couple of week for it to go, kind of put me off a bit


I see, hence the deca then....

Looks good though mate. When will it start??


----------



## Guest

R0BR0ID said:


> I see, hence the deca then....
> 
> Looks good though mate. When will it start??


Soon as I can get my paws on it haha


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Soon as I can get my paws on it haha


Hahaha! That's the spirit


----------



## Tassotti

Dave said:


> View attachment 78022
> 
> 
> Quick posing pic haha, soft cnut


Looking awesome Dave !


----------



## Guest

Cheers Tass

Rob I did get your text m8, not being ignorant but my phone is playing silly buggers today, not letting me dial out or send texts.

Apparently the whole giffgaff (o2) network is down


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Cheers Tass
> 
> Rob I did get your text m8, not being ignorant but my phone is playing silly buggers today, not letting me dial out or send texts.
> 
> Apparently the whole giffgaff (o2) network is down


That's ok mate, loads of people are down because of that !!

Someones ar5e will be getting kicked for it! :lol:

Get whatsapp


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Just eyeing up my next course, after ideas
> 
> 1-10 3ml Tritest 400 pw
> 
> 1-8 2ml Deca 300 pw
> 
> 1-10 HCG 500iu pw
> 
> 1-10 Adex 0.5 eod
> 
> Thoughts??


Looks good to me, mate. I like deca. Am thinking of 1g test/1g deca starting shortly.


----------



## TELBOR

Mingster said:


> Looks good to me, mate. I like deca. Am thinking of 1g test/1g deca starting shortly.


And you lads call us 'young 'uns' junkies :lol:


----------



## Mingster

R0BR0ID said:


> And you lads call us 'young 'uns' junkies :lol:


Just a one off mate :whistling: for a few months or so....


----------



## TELBOR

Mingster said:


> Just a one off mate :whistling: for a few months or so....


Won't do any harm will it 

If I don't like Tren then I'll bang some Deca in


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done. Milky caught at work and Hughy cried off again, so all on my lonesome.

*Light warmup then straight to it.*

*
DB Shoulder press 5 sets, 2x10 @30k, [email protected]*

*
Front raises 5 x10*

*
Side raises 5 x 10*

*
Rear Fly 5 x10*

*
Smith UR Rows 3 x10*

*
DB Shrugs 3 x15*

Was done quite quick tbh, gym was pretty much empty only 4 or 5 people on there.

Was still fairly strong considering I did chest this morning, went well.

Back and Legs tomorrow morning then thats me done till next weekend, spending sunday with the missus. It will be the 1st mothers day since her mum died so best make it nice for her.

Take her out for a meal somewhere in the afternoon, then its off upto scotland later on, set off about 5 ish should get there around 11, so not too bad, hopefully miss all the traffic near glasgow, then upto Aberdeen from there... joy!

Food time, got pork chops and some cider sauce thing?? Sounds good so gonna go put that in the oven.


----------



## Milky

Just got thro the bloody door mate !


----------



## Guest

Chest and shoulders in bits this morning, very tender. Just got breakfast on then it's legs and back, oh the pain


----------



## Rob68

Haha Your gonna be in agony when you have to drive to scotland tomorrow


----------



## flinty90

just a quick hello mate, hope everything is going to plan, not going to even try and catch up reading everyones journals im missing out on... hope your still giving that cnut milky some hammer in the gym bro...

And Rob stop fcukin texting everyone just cos your job is sh1t and no one wants to talk to you :yawn:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> just a quick hello mate, hope everything is going to plan, not going to even try and catch up reading everyones journals im missing out on... hope your still giving that cnut milky some hammer in the gym bro...
> 
> And Rob stop fcukin texting everyone just cos your job is sh1t and no one wants to talk to you :yawn:


Aye its all going good ta m8, diet going well.

Not trained with Milky or Hugh for a week or so, ive been working away, and im back up there tomorrow aswell so ive had to get 2 decent days if gym graft in.

Only until thurs night so not too bad, normal service will resume then hopefully.


----------



## Guest

Well back and legs mega session done. Pulled my back on the old deads, big twinge when lifting, ended up dropping the weight.

*10 mins walk warmup*

*
Deadlifts 6 sets 2 light, 3 working (Lost a bit of strength on these only managed 220x3 last set, had a bit of a twinge just dropped the weight, plus note grip strength is back up 200k no straps x 5 * :thumbup1: *)*

*
Lat Pull Downs 4 sets*

*
Rows 3 sets*

*
Squats 5 sets*

*
Calf Raises 5 sets*

Just got home now and back is getting very tight, hot bath, ibuprofen and try and stretch it out I think, dont think ive done any harm just a pull.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> And Rob stop fcukin texting everyone just cos your job is sh1t and no one wants to talk to you :yawn:


Hahaha! This is true


----------



## Guest

Back is in bits this morning, im off to A&E shortly, cant put my heel down without a shooting pain up my back. Think I might have done something a bit more than pull it.

Tiz bloody sore


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Back is in bits this morning, im off to A&E shortly, cant put my heel down without a shooting pain up my back. Think I might have done something a bit more than pull it.
> 
> Tiz bloody sore


Doesn't sound good Dave!


----------



## flinty90

fcuk sake dave. you probably went back at it afrter a few days off like a bull in a china shop... it dont take long to lose a bit of condition so when we even have a few days rest you need to go steady back into it...

hope you get sorted soon and its nothing too serious !!!


----------



## Milky

Sh*t mate...


----------



## Mingster

Hopefully it's nothing serious, mate. Make sure they don't palm you off with some 'one size fits all' diagnosis. Here's hoping it clears up quickly for you.


----------



## Guest

Just got back now, 2 and half hours for "Yeah looks like you've hurt your back, heres some pain killers" given me diclofenac and codydramol. Looks like im not going to scotland this week then :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Just got back now, 2 and half hours for "Yeah looks like you've hurt your back, heres some pain killers" given me diclofenac and codydramol. Looks like im not going to scotland this week then :cursing:


Well that's a bit of a bugger isn't it mate!

Hopefully you'll get sorted ASAP.


----------



## Milky

Dave l have some cracking pain killers here, Kapaik, l will dig them out for you.

I got them when l did my back yrs ago and always have some to hand..


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> cracking pain killers here, Kapaik


X2!

Very Good


----------



## Guest

Back is alot better this morning, still very stiff, but not alot of pain anymore and can finally put my heel down so I dont look like a complete twat when I walk haha.

Going to go for a walk this morning, try and get out some of this stiffness see how I get on.

Food wise not been too bad tbh, not really eaten alot just been keeping up with as much protein as I can, going stir crazy sat on the couch for 2 days.

Fingers crossed it will be right tomorrow


----------



## DiggyV

Glad its getting better Dave. Take it easy though big fella, dont go too heavy too quick and do more damage. :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Fcuking dope :no: Hope you man up soon :lol:


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> Glad its getting better Dave. Take it easy though big fella, dont go too heavy too quick and do more damage. :thumb:


Cheers bud, being sat in the house was doing my nut in so went to the gym, nice and steady walk.

10 mins of stretches.

And some light DB work, back feels much better for it, can get in the car now without yelping like a girl haha



Rob68 said:


> Fcuking dope :no: Hope you man up soon :lol:


Same amount of sympathy I got off the wife m8.

Her words "Dipstick, what you going to do about work now then??" all the meanwhile I was bent in two


----------



## Rob68

Just wondered your thoughts on this mate,what do you reckon to the last few posts ? all im seeing is blah blah blah :whistling:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/150606-bbb-my-hopeful-progression-journal-81.html


----------



## Guest

Chest done with Milky

Good session, back has been fine since this morning. Was careful with it, felt fine so just kept going.

*Incline Bench 5 sets 20k x15, 60k x10, 100k x10, 140k x6, 140k x4*

*
DB Fly 3 sets 25k x10 , 27.5k x10, 30k x10*

*
Machine Fly 3 sets stack x10, stack x10, stack x8*

*
Machine Press 3 sets 100k x10, 110k x10, 120k x10*


----------



## Milky

Blind git !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Blind git !


Haha I was by the big pub at the top of the hill when you phoned. Gutted m8


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Haha I was by the big pub at the top of the hill when you phoned. Gutted m8


And trust me you should be...

It was worth turning round for !!


----------



## Guest

Took the missus with me to the gym this morning, done legs. Got to take my lad to rugby tonight so had to get it done.

*10 mins walk warmup*

*
1 set of sqauts, leg extension, calf raises, ham curls, hack machine warmup*

*
*

*
Squats 2x 10 @100k, 5 x5 @140k*

*
Hack Squat machine 5x 10 @80k Slow, to heels.*

*
Leg Extensions 2 x10 @2 from stack, 2 x10 @stack, 1 x8 @stack*

*
Ham Curls 5 x10 70k, slow negative, fast up*

*
Calf Raises 3 x15 (?? weight)*

*
*

*
5 min walk (Hobble) cooldown*

Was hurting by the end of it, walking like a baby giraffe good session.

The wife did 20 mins treadmill, 10 mins stairs, cried at me for 5 mins saying how tired she was. So I made her get on the bike and leave me alone haha


----------



## Guest

Really need to work on flexibility in my shoulders, struggle to hold the bar when squatting, end up holding the outer edges of the bar, shoulders just dont go back that far.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tassotti

Use a broom handle or mop or band or towel or something else entirely...........


----------



## Guest

Cheers Tass - Looks just like me in that vid........ :lol: (wishful thinking)

Legs are on fire today, calves especially

Looking forward to a bit of a back session tonight with milky, looks like hughy has totally given up again... tisk tisk

Will only be going light tonight, test the water with it dont want to end up sore again.

So strict form, slow, slow, slow is the plan tonight.

Food wise - Past few days ive lost my appetite, just not getting hungry at all.

Yesterdays food for exmple -

Breakfast 3 boiled eggs, 2 wholemeal toast

Dinner - couldnt eat so forced a shake down

Tea - (7pm) 2 tins of Tuna, 1 large jacket spud, salad

Bed - Shake

See how I get on today, not managed to eat anything this morning yet just not hungry.


----------



## Milky

Looking forward to it myself mate.


----------



## Guest

Back done, as Milky said wasnt the best of workouts but got it done none the less, no Hughy again... no reply to my messages either... the cnut! 

Tbh I was still stewing over the old **** coming out and pointing the finger at me, nosey old bastard

*WG Lat PD's 4 sets*

*
CG Low Cable Row 3 sets*

*
Seated Wide Grip Lever Rows 4 sets*

*
Seated High Row 3 sets*

*
T Bar Row 3 sets*

*
*

Weight wasnt the best but enough to do the job, back was very tight could feel it on every motion. From the top of my arse cheek right to underneath my left shoulder blade very tight.

Hopefully it will be better tomorrow with giving it a bit of a workout.

Hammer the shoulders tomorrow, then legs again weekend for Milky to catch up, jobs a good un.


----------



## retro-mental

Dave said:


> Really need to work on flexibility in my shoulders, struggle to hold the bar when squatting, end up holding the outer edges of the bar, shoulders just dont go back that far.
> 
> *Any suggestions*?


Stop growing massive traps and back !!!


----------



## Guest

retro-mental said:


> Stop growing massive traps and back !!!


Haha if only m8, Its all camera trickery :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Dave said:


> Back done, as Milky said wasnt the best of workouts but got it done none the less, no Hughy again... no reply to my messages either... the cnut!
> 
> Tbh I was still stewing over the old **** coming out and pointing the finger at me, nosey old bastard
> 
> *WG Lat PD's 4 sets*
> 
> *
> CG Low Cable Row 3 sets*
> 
> *
> Seated Wide Grip Lever Rows 4 sets*
> 
> *
> Seated High Row 3 sets*
> 
> *
> T Bar Row 3 sets*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Weight wasnt the best but enough to do the job, back was very tight could feel it on every motion. From the top of my arse cheek right to underneath my left shoulder blade very tight.
> 
> Hopefully it will be better tomorrow with giving it a bit of a workout.
> 
> Hammer the shoulders tomorrow, then legs again weekend for Milky to catch up, jobs a good un.


Sounds like a good session none the less.

What kind of weight are you pulling on the PD's?


----------



## Guest

LunaticSamurai said:


> Sounds like a good session none the less.
> 
> What kind of weight are you pulling on the PD's?


Can stack it on a good day m8 for 10 (125k), today think I got to 90 before it was pulling

Im not that strong on my back compared to the rest of me, trying to keep up with Milky mainly on back hes a strong cnut!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Dave said:


> Can stack it on a good day m8 for 10 (125k), today think I got to 90 before it was pulling
> 
> Im not that strong on my back compared to the rest of me, trying to keep up with Milky mainly on back hes a strong cnut!


That's a good weight. I pulled 98k for 6 the other day. I was feeling particularly good.


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done this afternoon, got to go see the missus sister tonight in hospital (shes in for an op tomorrow)

So shoulders and traps

*Warmup Light sets of dbs, presses, raises f/s/r*

*
RC Cuff work*

*
*

*
DB Shoulder Press 3 sets of 10*

*
Smith Machine Press 5 sets 10, 10, 10, 8, 4*

*
Side Raises 3 sets of 10, 10, 8 Failure*

*
Rear Delt rows 3 sets of 10, 10, 10 *

*
Reverse Fly 3 sets of 10, 10, 6 *

*
DB Shrugs 3 sets of 15, 10, 9 *


----------



## Tassotti

Dave, I notice you always do cuff work and had some pain about a year ago.

What happened there? Did the inflammation go away with rest or what? Any other flare ups since?


----------



## Guest

Tassotti said:


> Dave, I notice you always do cuff work and had some pain about a year ago.
> 
> What happened there? Did the inflammation go away with rest or what? Any other flare ups since?


Aye m8, dont know what I did to it exactly, but had murder with it. Couldnt lift, couldnt lie on my side, agony.

At first I tried lifting through the it, big mistake just went worse.

Stopped training heavy for a couple of month and read a dorian yates article about it all, he suffered from the same and did these exercises.

Never had any trouble since, I try and to them 2-3 times a week, only 2 sets light weight.

Seems to be doing the trick anyway, never have any myther now shoulders and chest stronger than ever.

Cant find the exact vid thing I watched, but this is pretty much the same.

30 secs in on this vid


----------



## Guest

Had to compliment the missus this morning, shes been grafting like fcuk in the gym and her arse is looking ace! (even if I do say so myself)

Managed a sneaky pic while I was brushing my teeth haha, she was drying her hair


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> her arse is looking ace!


Agreed


----------



## Guest

R0BR0ID said:


> Agreed


Hows the training going m8? Started on the tren yet?


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Hows the training going m8? Started on the tren yet?


Not bad thanks Dave, Tren started Wednesday


----------



## Guest

Bi's, Tris and Forearms done.

Jesus it was hot in the gym! 19 today according to the car, time to dig the sunglasses out haha

*Seated DB Curls susperset with DB Hammers 3 sets*

*
Skulls superset with Ez bar CGBP 3 sets*

*
Reverse Grip Curls superset Heavy then light to failure*

*
Rope Pushdonws 3 sets to failure*

*
Wide Grip Bar Curls 3 sets to failure*

Arms shot! Food time.

Really struggling with this protein (MP Mocha flavor) its fcking awefull! Taken to having to put a tsp of nutella in it to stop me heaving, sooner its gone the better haha it wont beat me.


----------



## Screwy

back on it monday without a doubt.


----------



## Guest

Screwy said:


> back on it monday without a doubt.


Yeah yeah :lol:


----------



## Screwy

haha do 1.. be sound all week apart from weds gotta be at that interview for 4... so dependin on whaat time i get back i may make it.


----------



## Guest

Just had a bit of a cheat meal, well alot of a cheat meal.

Crab and Sweetcorn Soup, Prawn Toast and half a lot of Hot and Spicy Ribs.

The missus was ordering Chinese and I just fancied some of the above, already the guilt is kicking in.

May go do some cardio tomorrow morning now... twas bloody lovely tho :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Just had a bit of a cheat meal, well alot of a cheat meal.
> 
> Crab and Sweetcorn Soup, Prawn Toast and half a lot of Hot and Spicy Ribs.
> 
> The missus was ordering Chinese and I just fancied some of the above, already the guilt is kicking in.
> 
> May go do some cardio tomorrow morning now... twas bloody lovely tho :drool:


And now I'm hungry!! :lol:


----------



## Milky

Screwy said:


> back on it monday without a doubt.


Tosspot !!

Legs Monday for you !


----------



## Screwy

R0BR0ID said:


> And now I'm hungry!! :lol:


not a prob.. i'll even go for reps of 15. need to make this week a big week and hurt myself a bit.


----------



## Milky

What we training tonight mate ..?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> What we training tonight mate ..?


Clean start mate. Chest day


----------



## Milky

Nice one will do legs this morning then. Not working so when ever suits you mate.


----------



## Guest

Hahaha just a had a phone call of a mate, honestly not got a clue about anything to do with gear or doses anything.

Him - Yalright Dave, Just bought myself a load of gear m8. What would would you advise?

Me - Eh? Thought you said youve just bought it?

Him - Yeah, one of my mates had loads left over in his kitchen, said I could have it all for £20

Me - ....... sigh

Him - Yeah got 5 vials of Sus, 6ml of Tren, 8ml of Deca, 3ml of Mast, 5ml of Test Prop, 3ml Tritest Im gonna do a ml of each till it all runs out, what do you reckon?....

Took me 5 mins to stop laughing at him, what a numpty!! He cant see any dates on the vials either. Almost forgot hes doing the full 6ml in his shoulder......

Ive obviously told him not to do it, he just said fcuk it, im doing it anyway.

I told him Id come see him in A&E what a knobber


----------



## Guest

Cracking session at the gym with hughy and milky. Was feeling strong and up for it, so gave it the beans.

PB's!

*Warmup 5 mins walk.*

*
Light set of db's press and fly*

*
*

*
Inc DB Press 3 sets PB 60kg DB for 6 *

*
Flat Cable Fly 3 sets PB on this aswell 9 reps fail*

*
Inc DL Fly 3 sets Failure*

*
Dips 3 sets*

New course ordered.

1.2g Tritest pw (weeks 1-10, [email protected] 800mg)

600mg Deca pw (weeks 1-10)

Nolva and Proviron 25/20 ed

HCG Throuout

Bring on the some bulk!


----------



## Guest

Forgot to mention Chesney out of corry was in the gym, I didnt notice him at first Milky pointed him out, seems a nice lad tbh.


----------



## Milky

Dave:2988397 said:


> Forgot to mention Chesney out of corry was in the gym, I didnt notice him at first Milky pointed him out, seems a nice lad tbh.


Daughter doesnt believe he's tiny mate.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Daughter doesnt believe he's tiny mate.


Aye hes only tiny, 5ft 5/6 ish, looks bigger on the tele, no wonder schmeichel looks so big haha


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Hahaha just a had a phone call of a mate, honestly not got a clue about anything to do with gear or doses anything.
> 
> Him - Yalright Dave, Just bought myself a load of gear m8. What would would you advise?
> 
> Me - Eh? Thought you said youve just bought it?
> 
> Him - Yeah, one of my mates had loads left over in his kitchen, said I could have it all for £20
> 
> Me - ....... sigh
> 
> Him - Yeah got 5 vials of Sus, 6ml of Tren, 8ml of Deca, 3ml of Mast, 5ml of Test Prop, 3ml Tritest Im gonna do a ml of each till it all runs out, what do you reckon?....
> 
> Took me 5 mins to stop laughing at him, what a numpty!! He cant see any dates on the vials either. Almost forgot hes doing the full 6ml in his shoulder......
> 
> Ive obviously told him not to do it, he just said fcuk it, im doing it anyway.
> 
> I told him Id come see him in A&E what a knobber


Brilliant!

Do some before and afters;

Before - Alive

After - ICU 

Legend!


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Had to compliment the missus this morning, shes been grafting like fcuk in the gym and her arse is looking ace! (even if I do say so myself)
> 
> Managed a sneaky pic while I was brushing my teeth haha, she was drying her hair
> 
> View attachment 78952


Has your missus got popeyes arms dave,looks fcuking massive in the pic :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Has your missus got popeyes arms dave,looks fcuking massive in the pic :laugh:


Haha they do look big now you mention it.

Its all the fending me off m8, taking it toll hahaha


----------



## Tassotti

Chesney is well hench


----------



## Guest

Chest is very tight this morning, good ache all round. Couldnt bring myself to eat anything so threw 2 heaped scoops of oats into my shake feel bloated as fcuk.

Back session tonight, will be taking it easy again its still not right so slow and steady is the plan of attack.


----------



## Guest

Back done, belting session. Milky beasted the pair of us haha, payback from chest day.

*10 mins walk warmup*

*
Wide grip Lat Pulldowns - 3 sets, 50k, 80k, 125k x10*

*
Close Grip Palms In Pulldowns - 3 sets, 50k, 80k, 125k x10*

*
CG Cable Rows - 3 sets 80k, 100k, 125k x10*

*
Seated Lever Rows - 4 sets 40k(each side), 60k, 80k, 100k (had to do these 1 handed) x10 just!*

*
Tbar Rows - 3 sets 40k, 60k, 60k x10*

*
Hyper Extensions - BW 10 x10 x10*

And knackered! totally spent!

George went for it 120k tbar rows the strong fcuker hahaha, cant compete with him n back v v strong!

Good session all round, Meatballs, Sauce and wholemeal Spaghetti on the cooker lovely jubbly


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Back done, belting session. Milky beasted the pair of us haha, payback from chest day.
> 
> *10 mins walk warmup*
> 
> *
> Wide grip Lat Pulldowns - 3 sets, 50k, 80k, 125k x10*
> 
> *
> Close Grip Palms In Pulldowns - 3 sets, 50k, 80k, 125k x10*
> 
> *
> CG Cable Rows - 3 sets 80k, 100k, 125k x10*
> 
> *
> Seated Lever Rows - 4 sets 40k(each side), 60k, 80k, 100k (had to do these 1 handed) x10 just!*
> 
> *
> Tbar Rows - 3 sets 40k, 60k, 60k x10*
> 
> *
> Hyper Extensions - BW 10 x10 x10*
> 
> And knackered! totally spent!
> 
> George went for it 120k tbar rows the strong fcuker hahaha, cant compete with him n back v v strong!
> 
> Good session all round, Meatballs, Sauce and wholemeal Spaghetti on the cooker lovely jubbly


I am still disgusted with "his" comment....


----------



## Screwy

:yawn:


----------



## Screwy

Hemo rage can eat my ar5e, not had a wink of sleep. Muther****er!


----------



## Screwy

works been spewed.. sleep time.


----------



## Guest

Screwy said:


> Hemo rage can eat my ar5e, not had a wink of sleep. Muther****er!





Screwy said:


> works been spewed.. sleep time.


 :lol:


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done with Milk

*Smith Press*

*
Rear Delt Raises*

*
Front Raises*

*
Side Raises*

*
Front and Back Shrugs*

Done, good session enjoyed it. Legs tomorrow so its going to be a biggy, then no training for me sat and sun, helping my sister move house.. joy! And surprise surprise her [email protected] boyfriend has hurt his knee so can lift or drive. Lazy fat cnut!


----------



## Guest

Legs done -

Got there a bit early so did a good warmup

*20 mins walk, slight incline @ 3.5*

*
Squats (5 sets, to the floor)*

*
Leg Extensions (4 sets holding for 2 @top)*

*
Hamstring Curls (4 sets, fast up - slow down)*

*
Calf Raises (4 sets holding)*

Didnt go for weight, just made sure everything was spot on, went well.

Food time now, Chicken and Salad hank marvin!!


----------



## Rob68

Nice session Dave,hows things after the dnp?


----------



## Screwy

Currently walking like a Thunderbird with a stone in its shoe


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Nice session Dave,hows things after the dnp?


All sound m8, 20st 12 last time I weighed myself so its staying off.

Just about to start a big cycle so blast that and then hit the DNP again after. See where I am.

Cant complain


----------



## Milky

Fired 2 co-codomol and some anti biotics down me, feel drowsy now TBH.


----------



## Guest

Nowt worse than tooth ache m8, horrible. Swear by that oil of cloves tho, cracking stuff for pain.


----------



## Guest

Fark me legs are in bits this mornin


----------



## Guest

Late night arms session done. Had every intention to go straight after my tea, but fell asleep on the sofa.

*Arms - *

*
DB Curls (Dropsets) 20k, 17.5k, 15k, 12.5k, 10, 7.5. All to failure, 30 secs rest between them all*

*
DB Hammers (Dropsets) 20k, 17.5k, 15k, 12.5k, 10, 7.5. All to failure, 30 secs rest between them all*

*
BW Dips Superset with OH Rope Tri Extensions. (Both to failure 4 sets)*

*
Wrist Curls 3 sets each to failure. 20k, 30k 35k.*

*
Over Hand Bar Curls 3 sets each to failure. 20k, 30k 35k.*

Arms pumped to fcuk, good session. Enjoyed it


----------



## Milky

Good going mate. I was in bed for 8 o clock. Just popped some more pain killers.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Good going mate. I was in bed for 8 o clock. Just popped some more pain killers.


You booked dentist yet mate?


----------



## Milky

biglbs:3001393 said:


> You booked dentist yet mate?


Nah its subsiding now mate thankfully.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Late night arms session done. Had every intention to go straight after my tea, but fell asleep on the sofa.
> 
> *Arms - *
> 
> *
> DB Curls (Dropsets) 20k, 17.5k, 15k, 12.5k, 10, 7.5. All to failure, 30 secs rest between them all*
> 
> *
> DB Hammers (Dropsets) 20k, 17.5k, 15k, 12.5k, 10, 7.5. All to failure, 30 secs rest between them all*
> 
> *
> BW Dips Superset with OH Rope Tri Extensions. (Both to failure 4 sets)*
> 
> *
> Wrist Curls 3 sets each to failure. 20k, 30k 35k.*
> 
> *
> Over Hand Bar Curls 3 sets each to failure. 20k, 30k 35k.*
> 
> Arms pumped to fcuk, good session. Enjoyed it


The hand over bar curls Dave is that for forearms?


----------



## Milky

Yeah Rob it works the bracheous....gives your arms another ten per cent in size l believe.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Nah its subsiding now mate thankfully.


Wtf how do you keep ridding yourself of all this sh1t with no treatment,any one of these issues normaly stops people for a while.

Fook, i know you are part cyborg model t101!:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Well fcuk me what a graft that was. Not stopped since 7 this morning, no breakfast, no dinner just kept on going.

Sister sat there laughing at us all bolloxed, and ive managed to cut my fcuking eye.

Was carrying a wardrobe down the stairs backwards and walloped my head off the ceiling bit, that in turn has pushed my head onto the wardrobe and spilt my eye brow haha

Only a little cut but it bled like fcuk.



Again sister found it highly amusing... bitch haha

Everything shifted now, quick shower then a couple of hours power nap on the couch me thinks.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Wtf how do you keep ridding yourself of all this sh1t with no treatment,any one of these issues normaly stops people for a while.
> 
> Fook, i know you are part cyborg model t101!:laugh:


Mate l am sh*t full of painkillers and anti biotics.....

Still in sme discomfort tho, both shoulders and bth sides of mu mouth.


----------



## Guest

Wonder what it is m8?? Get to the docs


----------



## Tassotti

Dave that cut looks like it needs a stitch mate.


----------



## Rob68

Seen you earlier Dave

:whistling:

View attachment 80056


:lol:


----------



## Milky

Looking forward to tomorow matey, big chest session, hopefully be strong this week.


----------



## Rob68

Is it my internet or is the site a bit fcuked this morning lol


----------



## Guest

The site is bolloxed m8, something to do with the server apparently


----------



## Rob68

Ah right cheers Dave,fingers crossed it stays fcuked till the start of the new footy season lol


----------



## Guest

Good chest session done with Milky.

Form 100% slow down, fast up.

*Incline Bench*

*
Decline Bench*

*
Inc Fly*

*
Dec Cable Fly*

*
Burnout Machine Press*


----------



## Guest

Chest is on fire today, aching like buggery.

Roll on back tonight, same crack


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Chest is on fire today, aching like buggery.
> 
> Roll on back tonight, same crack


Hope it hurts ................ really hurts :lol:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Hope it hurts ................ really hurts :lol:


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rob68 again."


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rob68 again."


Do what i do,rep some unworthys , oh hang on just repped BBB :lol:


----------



## Guest

Back done, Milky couldnt train with having his tooth out.

Took the lad with me, put him through his paces haha

All sets done slow, pausing at contraction and slow stretch.

*5 min walk warmup*

*
WG Lat Pulldowns 4 sets*

*
CG Low Cable Rows 4 sets*

*
High Grip Seated Lever Pulls 3 sets*

*
TBar rows 3 sets*

*
Hyper Extensions 3 sets*

*
*

*
Added some cardio*

*
10 mins stairs, lvl 9 (Cardio Setting)*

*
5 mins incline walk (Incline lvl 5 @ 3.5)*

Good session, chest still in bits from yesterday.

Connor did very well, kept his form even to failure which I though was good.

Got 50k Lat pulldowns, and 50k Cable Rows out of him haha his grip was failing toward the end.

After all that breezed 1500 meters while I was on the stairs, oh to be that age again!

Food time, fish, rice and veg on the menu and an early night.


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done

*Smith Machine Press 5 sets*

*
DB Press 3 sets*

*
Front Raises 3 sets*

*
Side Raises 3 sets*

*
Rear Raises 3 sets*

*
Smith Shrugs Front and Back 4 sets (2x2)*

*
Burnout Dropset Machine Shoulder Press working down in 20k increments from 120k*

*
15 min walk cooldown.*

Weighed myself 21st 2, so need to curb the food again its slowly coming back. Adding 30 mins cardio now to every day, be it bike or jog.

Dont know where its coming from tbh, diet has been pretty much spot on.

Could possibly be muscle?? Wishful thinking.

Going to look into buying some calipers and get a proper bf% and keep track that will at least let me see the field from the tree's.

Goodies should be here tomorrow, will be starting straight away. So rock and roll time.


----------



## Guest

Hahaha my mate just emailed me this, ticked me. Rob look away haha


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Shoulders done
> 
> *Smith Machine Press 5 sets*
> 
> *
> DB Press 3 sets*
> 
> *
> Front Raises 3 sets*
> 
> *
> Side Raises 3 sets*
> 
> *
> Rear Raises 3 sets*
> 
> *
> Smith Shrugs Front and Back 4 sets (2x2)*
> 
> *
> Burnout Dropset Machine Shoulder Press working down in 20k increments from 120k*
> 
> *
> 15 min walk cooldown.*
> 
> Weighed myself 21st 2, so need to curb the food again its slowly coming back. Adding 30 mins cardio now to every day, be it bike or jog.
> 
> Dont know where its coming from tbh, diet has been pretty much spot on.
> 
> Could possibly be muscle?? Wishful thinking.
> 
> Going to look into buying some calipers and get a proper bf% and keep track that will at least let me see the field from the tree's.
> 
> Goodies should be here tomorrow, will be starting straight away. So rock and roll time.


I dont bother - that much - with weight any more - other than to see if I am gaining muscle, I rely on BF% mate.

I use this site to calc the readings I take.

http://www.linear-software.com/online.html


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> I dont bother - that much - with weight any more - other than to see if I am gaining muscle, I rely on BF% mate.
> 
> I use this site to calc the readings I take.
> 
> http://www.linear-software.com/online.html


Aye its a force of habbit tbh m8, it cant be the diet m8 tbh, it has been pretty much bob on, if a little under at times.

Could be water? Could be muscle?!

Calipers will tell me the crack, cheers pal


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Aye its a force of habbit tbh m8, it cant be the diet m8 tbh, it has been pretty much bob on, if a little under at times.
> 
> Could be water? Could be muscle?!
> 
> Calipers will tell me the crack, cheers pal


but the scales are just too tempting aren't they! :lol:


----------



## sunn

Hi dave,

Don't read your journal if I'm honest but looking at the change in your avi picture your progress is impressive!!

Good job!


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Shoulders done
> 
> *Smith Machine Press 5 sets*
> 
> *
> DB Press 3 sets*
> 
> *
> Front Raises 3 sets*
> 
> *
> Side Raises 3 sets*
> 
> *
> Rear Raises 3 sets*
> 
> *
> Smith Shrugs Front and Back 4 sets (2x2)*
> 
> *
> Burnout Dropset Machine Shoulder Press working down in 20k increments from 120k*
> 
> *
> 15 min walk cooldown.*
> 
> Weighed myself 21st 2, so need to curb the food again its slowly coming back. Adding 30 mins cardio now to every day, be it bike or jog.
> 
> Dont know where its coming from tbh, diet has been pretty much spot on.
> 
> Could possibly be muscle?? Wishful thinking.
> 
> Going to look into buying some calipers and get a proper bf% and keep track that will at least let me see the field from the tree's.
> 
> Goodies should be here tomorrow, will be starting straight away. So rock and roll time.


Some pressing there mucka,dont they do the bodyfat caliper thing at your gym thought milky had it done there?



Dave said:


> Hahaha my mate just emailed me this, ticked me. Rob look away haha


You just never know :wink:


----------



## DiggyV

Rob68 said:


> You just never know :wink:


Is this kissball then? :lol:


----------



## Guest

sunn said:


> Hi dave,
> 
> Don't read your journal if I'm honest but looking at the change in your avi picture your progress is impressive!!
> 
> Good job!


Cheers Pal :thumb:



Rob68 said:


> Some pressing there mucka,dont they do the bodyfat caliper thing at your gym thought milky had it done there?
> 
> You just never know :wink:


Aye they do m8, its £7.50 a go tho, might aswell buy my own.

That site Diggy has bobbed up shows you how and where to do them aswell as a calculator.

And never say never m8 haha, im hoping it will be over before we play you lot. Insult to injury then fielding the youth team haha


----------



## Guest

All my goodies arrived this morning, its go time.

Not looking forward to the 6ml jabs every week tho, best bet to just horse the lot in or go 3 and 3 each side? Never done more than 4ml

3x Test400

3x Deca200


----------



## flinty90

Looking fcukin lean in your avi bro ., nice work mate ...

you make me sick lol X


----------



## biglbs

Mind the mouse does'nt get it:lol:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Alright Dave..

Nice looking delivery there mate looking like a good start to the weekend for you lol

Happy days


----------



## Guest

Legs done.

*10 Min Walk*

*
Stretches*

*
Squats 5 sets 2x10, 3x5 (Knee playing up a bit again)*

*
Hack Squats 5 sets of 10*

*
Leg Extensions 5 sets of 10*

*
Ham Curls 5 sets 5 sets of 10*

*
Standing Calf Raises 3 sets of 15*

Absolutely bolloxed by the end of it, had to spill myself down the stairs on the way out. Couldnt have physically done any more so good session. Expect to be in some pain tomorrow :lol:

Feeling the pip already, legs loosened it off a bit which was good, tbh I dont think it will be that bad. Soon see :lol:


----------



## Milky

Gutted mate l truly am...


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Legs done.
> 
> *10 Min Walk*
> 
> *
> Stretches*
> 
> *
> Squats 5 sets 2x10, 3x5 (Knee playing up a bit again)*
> 
> *
> Hack Squats 5 sets of 10*
> 
> *
> Leg Extensions 5 sets of 10*
> 
> *
> Ham Curls 5 sets 5 sets of 10*
> 
> *
> Standing Calf Raises 3 sets of 15*
> 
> Absolutely bolloxed by the end of it, had to spill myself down the stairs on the way out. Couldnt have physically done any more so good session. Expect to be in some pain tomorrow :lol:
> 
> Feeling the pip already, legs loosened it off a bit which was good, tbh I dont think it will be that bad. Soon see :lol:


good session bro.. did milky the mod miss it again ??? he has changed since becoming a mod i think pmsl !!!


----------



## Mingster

Looking good Dave. I do 2ml test/2ml deca every Tues and Fri, 4ml twice a week if that's any help. Best of luck. Keep us posted:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Aye might end up doing that myself m8, see how I get on with this tomorrow.

So far so good, cheers pal


----------



## Guest

Pip is fine this morning, bit of an ache but no pain. Will deffo be doing it twice a week tho, just seems better tbh and no pissing about squeezing it all in the syringe.

Legs are tender from the session yesterday, off to do arms sometime this afternoon with Milks.

Got the house to myself all day, missus in work till 6, Connor gone to his mates, rugby later on, then back to his mates for tea. Winner!

Got a couple of films downloaded, get gym done and sit back and relax time


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Pip is fine this morning, bit of an ache but no pain. Will deffo be doing it twice a week tho, just seems better tbh and no pissing about squeezing it all in the syringe.
> 
> Legs are tender from the session yesterday, off to do arms sometime this afternoon with Milks.
> 
> Got the house to myself all day, missus in work till 6, Connor gone to his mates, rugby later on, then back to his mates for tea. Winner!
> 
> Got a couple of films downloaded, get gym done and sit back and relax time


Just done mine mate, where did you pin and did you do it all in one hit ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just done mine mate, where did you pin and did you do it all in one hit ?


Yeah m8 all in 1 go, outer quad took the lot no problems. Just went in nice and slow


----------



## Guest

Breakfast of champions!

Protein Drink with 2 scoops of oats, Triple Espresso, Banana, Bag of Malteesers (they were on the kitchen side, we had the kids round yesterday haha)


----------



## Mingster

Make excuses for the oats, mate, not the Malteasers lol....


----------



## Guest

Arms done with Milks

*10 min walk warmup*

*
Ez Bar Curls superset with OH Tricep Press 3 sets*

*
CGBP 3 sets*

*
Skulls 3 sets*

*
DB Curls 4 sets*

*
Hammer Dropsets 5 sets*

*
Over Hand Curls Heavy superset with Light*

*
21's 2 sets*

Arms fcuked! Food time and a day infront of the TV watchign Steven Segal judo chop and twist people up oooh yes! :lol:


----------



## Milky

Fu*king enjoyed that matey....nice one.

All last weeks disappointment washed away with one good workout.


----------



## Guest

Tri's and Legs in bits this morning, very achey!

Nice rest day for me. Missus has shipped off out to work, Con is still in the wnaking pitt, Im wide awake bored shitless already hahaha

The missus got me onto that "Draw Something" on my phone, christ its addictive! was up till gone 12 playing it in bed haha


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Tri's and Legs in bits this morning, very achey!
> 
> Nice rest day for me. Missus has shipped off out to work, Con is still in the wnaking pitt, Im wide awake bored shitless already hahaha
> 
> The missus got me onto that "Draw Something" on my phone, christ its addictive! was up till gone 12 playing it in bed haha


Mine still sore to,off out on M.bike in a mo for an hour see if i can manage to get back into the old challenge again not holding any hopes like,just settle for a leisurely ride i reckon lol


----------



## Guest

Might have a bit of that myself m8!


----------



## Guest

Missus the lying ****

*4pm "Im not going out" .....

*5pm "Just going to town to get a pair of jeans"...

*8pm Hair Dryer starts going...

*9.30 "Will you drop me round at frans, im gonna go for a drink"

*10pm get a text "On way to town, can you pick me up later?"

My reply "GET TO FCUK!"

Just ordered a big half lb angus burger to quench my anger haha


----------



## biglbs

Happy easter reps bro!


----------



## Guest

Well what a wank day Ive had, cant wait to get to the gym tomorrow and work some of this anger out.

No dinner, no **** all.

Wife been in bed most of the day the other part of it spewing her ring up, 32 and still doesnt know when to stop drinking, got brought home by her 24 year old niece, who had to look after her...

Im ****ing fuming!

She gets home in a black cab, no money to pay him, plus she'd been sick in the back of his taxi, swearing blind to me it wasnt her.

Puts her in bed after she'd stopped spewing, drops her niece back home (Other side of manchester @ 2 in the morning), gets back in to spew all over the bedroom, could have rang her fcuking neck!

I ended up on the couch as per

Well fed up, she got up and cleaned it all up 1st thing this morning, but no sorry, no kiss my ****, nothing as yet.

Selfish cnut!


----------



## Milky

No wonder your narked mate, roll on tomorow.


----------



## TELBOR

Well, I bet she won't go out for another 6 months mate!!

Guessing she needed a big blow out if she's been training hard?!

Just enjoy the guilt sex tonight :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Well what a wank day Ive had, cant wait to get to the gym tomorrow and work some of this anger out.
> 
> No dinner, no **** all.
> 
> Wife been in bed most of the day the other part of it spewing her ring up, 32 and still doesnt know when to stop drinking, got brought home by her 24 year old niece, who had to look after her...
> 
> Im ****ing fuming!
> 
> She gets home in a black cab, no money to pay him, plus she'd been sick in the back of his taxi, swearing blind to me it wasnt her.
> 
> Puts her in bed after she'd stopped spewing, drops her niece back home (Other side of manchester @ 2 in the morning), gets back in to spew all over the bedroom, could have rang her fcuking neck!
> 
> I ended up on the couch as per
> 
> Well fed up, she got up and cleaned it all up 1st thing this morning, but no sorry, no kiss my ****, nothing as yet.
> 
> Selfish cnut!


Good,hope she ruined your day :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Come on Dave giv her a break mate .. we have all done it bro !!!

you go to gym and now do your thing !!!!

let her just stew in her own misery... its self pity mate you dont have to be mad with her. she will already be feeling like crap lol..

dont fall out with her about it though !!!


----------



## Guest

Aye Flinty im not falling out with her over it, but its not a one time occurrence this, its the same argument over and over with her "Pace your drinks" she has to get absolutely plastered...

Thankfully she doesnt go out that often. And if I did it there would be world war 3.

Ahh well water under the bridge.

Breaky done -

3 scoop shake (Need to fling that MP Mocha its rancid!!) with 3 scoops of oats.

2 boiled eggs, 1 Piece of wholemeal toast

Triple Espresso

Vits and Oils

Absolutley stuffed tot he brim, leave this to settle down. Shower and Shave time I look like a hobo


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Breaky done -
> 
> 3 scoop shake (Need to fling that MP Mocha its rancid!!) with 3 scoops of oats.
> 
> 2 boiled eggs, 1 Piece of wholemeal toast
> 
> Triple Espresso
> 
> Vits and Oils
> 
> Absolutley stuffed tot he brim, leave this to settle down. Shower and Shave time I look like a hobo


Get Milky on the same snap as you mate


----------



## Guest

Chest Done - Fcuk me that was a graft!

*10 min walk warmup*

*
RC sets*

*
Incline Bar 5 sets all 100% strict, then 1set light to pure failure.*

*
DB Flys 5 sets.*

*
Machine Flys 3 sets, stack to failure.*

*
Machine Press Dropsets failure, stack, 80k, 50k all to failure. 2 sets*

*
*

*
Cardio - *

*
11 mins on the stairs @lvl 10, was going for 15 but legs were giving in, close to passing out haha*

Weighed myself 21st 4, so cardio was spurred on, calipers and tape should be here tomorrow so big measurement day.

Absolutely knackered!

Food time, 2 scoop shake + half a chicken and salad


----------



## Rob68

Is that the moving stairs/ladder thing you use Dave?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Is that the moving stairs/ladder thing you use Dave?


Its like a never ending stair case m8, not sure of the name of it.

The Jacobs ladder thing i stay clear from, dont fancy my chances on it, visions of myself in a heap with the cord wrapped round my neck haha


----------



## retro-mental

Dave my misses is the same and she is 47 !!

She is always the first yto get smashed and last home then she has three day hangovers and feels like sh1te. I used to get proper fuming coz its dangerous for her to go out with her mates and get like that and if i was out i would stay pretty sober to carry her sorry ass back but she is alot better now and i guess i dont care as much !

I just stick her in the spare room and leave her to it !


----------



## Guest

Back done with Milky, was an ok session was aiming for form again, but felt tired and not as strong as id liked. Need an early night I think.

*2sets warmup nice and light*

*
*

*
WG Lat pulldowns 3 sets*

*
CG Low Cable Row 3 sets*

*
Seated Lever Row 3 sets*

*
Seated Cable pulldowns 3 sets*

*
TBar Rows (High Grip) 3 sets*

All form 100% and holding at contraction, can certainly feel it hitting the muscle more see how we get on after a month or 2.

Food today, not eaten much to be fair, probably the reason im a bit tired.

Breakfast - 3 scoop shake, oats, vits, oils

10am - 4eggs 2 wholemeal toast

1pm - Tuna Salad Sarnie

4pm - Wasnt hungry so forced another shake down me.

8pm - 2 tins of tuna, 1 Jacket spud, Salad


----------



## Mingster

Think you might be due a bit of a rest Dave, or is it just one of those spells that creep up on us from time to time?

I used to be of a mind where I couldn't slack off when on cycle in case it cost me gains. Now I know that by not easing off when my body was telling me too cost me more gains in the long run. I haven't trained since last Wednesday due to my jaw/toothache but I'll be back tomorrow and I doubt that it will affect my overall gains much if at all tbh:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

It could very well be mate, I do feel really tired today.

See how I am tomorrow, hopefully it will be just one of those days and back to 100% fingers crossed.


----------



## Rob68

When`s the last break from training you had Dave,trained consistently for a long time now have`nt you pal,hope you ok tomoz :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> When`s the last break from training you had Dave,trained consistently for a long time now have`nt you pal,hope you ok tomoz :thumbup1:


Last full week off? God knows cant remember when. Feel fine today, must have been lack of food and random tiredness yesterday. Full steam ahead!!

Going to give the shoulders some good hammer tonight. So making sure I get the food in today.

Breakfast down

0700 - 2 scoop shake, 2 scoops oats, vits, oils, 600mg test, 300mg deca

1000 - 3 boiled eggs, 2 pieces wholemeal toast, 2 banana's

Dinner Ive got 2 chicken breasts defrosting from last night in the fridge, have them with some microwave rice and some piri piri sauce.

Same again for tea, but swap rice for oven'd veggies.


----------



## Rob68

Nice breakfast lol good to see you ok today bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Just done my calipers if this is right ill show my **** haha. Thought I would be much! higher.

Used Parrillo Method

Age - 32

Weight - 134kg

Chest - 22mm

Abdominal - 34mm

Thigh - 32mm

Bicep - 16mm

Tricep - 16mm

Subscapular - 36mm

Suprailliac - 24mm

Lower Back - 28mm

Calf - 22mm

Body Fat% = 20.16

KG's of Body Fat = 28.23

Lean Body Weight = 111.77kg

Am going to get it done at the gym, see if its right. I dont believe im that low tbh


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done, Milky caught late at work or something, could hardly make out what he was saying (dodgy signal I think)

*Hemo Rage'd up (Cheers Milks) was raring to go once I got to the gym.*

*
5 min walk*

*
RC Cuff 2 sets *

*
*

*
DB Shoulder Press 3 sets (Managed 9 ¾) absolute failure, near broke my foot dropping it haha*

*
Front Raises 3 sets*

*
Seated Side Raises 3 sets*

*
Rear Fly Machine 3 sets*

*
Machine Side Raises 3 sets*

*
Rear Delt Cables 3 sets*

*
*

*
10 mins bike to cool down*

Felt good, shoulders are pumped!

This afternoons chicken has turned into a curry for tonights tea.

Just guzzling down a shake and 3 eggs tad hungry.


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Shoulders done, Milky caught late at work or something, could hardly make out what he was saying (dodgy signal I think)
> 
> *Hemo Rage'd up (Cheers Milks) was raring to go once I got to the gym.*
> 
> *
> 5 min walk*
> 
> *
> RC Cuff 2 sets *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> DB Shoulder Press 3 sets (Managed 9 ¾) absolute failure, near broke my foot dropping it haha*
> 
> *
> Front Raises 3 sets*
> 
> *
> Seated Side Raises 3 sets*
> 
> *
> Rear Fly Machine 3 sets*
> 
> *
> Machine Side Raises 3 sets*
> 
> *
> Rear Delt Cables 3 sets*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 10 mins bike to cool down*
> 
> Felt good, shoulders are pumped!
> 
> This afternoons chicken has turned into a curry for tonights tea.
> 
> Just guzzling down a shake and 3 eggs tad hungry.


Nice one Dave! So a solo session...?

BF is looking good mate, good work :thumb:

Enjoy the curry


----------



## Guest

Legs done with the Milks.

*Good warm up session 2 sets light weight*

*
Leg Extensions, Leg Press, Hack Squat*

*
*

*
Working sets, Progressing with weight, strict form slow and holding -*

*
Leg Press 4 sets x15 *

*
Leg Extensions 4 sets x10*

*
Ham Curls 4 sets x10*

Calves to be done tomorrow, gym was quite busy tonight tbh. Nice and quick session, certainly felt it spilling myself down the stairs on the way out.

All good, tonights tea was sponsored by half a chicken and veggies, twas bloody lovely.

Just guzzling down a shake now aswell.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Legs done with the Milks.
> 
> *Good warm up session 2 sets light weight*
> 
> *
> Leg Extensions, Leg Press, Hack Squat*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Working sets, Progressing with weight, strict form slow and holding -*
> 
> *
> Leg Press 4 sets x15 *
> 
> *
> Leg Extensions 4 sets x10*
> 
> *
> Ham Curls 4 sets x10*
> 
> Calves to be done tomorrow, gym was quite busy tonight tbh. Nice and quick session, certainly felt it spilling myself down the stairs on the way out.
> 
> All good, tonights tea was sponsored by half a chicken and veggies, twas bloody lovely.
> 
> Just guzzling down a shake now aswell.


Still not eaten me mate, no appetite at all.


----------



## Guest

You need to get something ate m8, get a shake down you with some oats in.


----------



## Rob68

Good session pal,seeing as though your probably still down in the dumps :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Well been up for the past hour, cant get back to sleep just wide awake.

So im doing some work on the computer. Bored and Restless!


----------



## Milky

Do you think its the Hemo mate ..?


----------



## Guest

It could be m8, went to bed about 11 ish, woke up about 3 wide awake. Not been to sleep since starting to get tired now tho.


----------



## Rob68

Been bugging me for ages who your training partner looks like Dave :whistling:

:lol: :lol:

Sorry milky :thumb:


----------



## Guest

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Christ im tired, having my tea and hitting the wanking pitt.

Managed to get an hour this afternoon, am struggling to keep my eyes open now 

Big arms session tomorrow with Milky and Liam off here, hes paying us a visit so should be a good session, looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest

Arms done with Milky and Liam, good session had a good laugh, enjoyed it.

*Warmup Walk*

*
Warmup curls and OH Tri Extensions 2 sets*

*
*

*
EZ Bar Curls 3 sets x15, 12, 10/Failure (30k, 35k, 40k not including bar)*

*
EZ Bar Skulls superset with CGBP 3 sets x15, 12, 10/Failure (30k, 35k, 40k not including bar)*

*
OH DB Tricep press 3 sets 15, 12, 10/Failure (No idea of the weight??)*

*
Reverse Grip Curls 2 sets 20k x10superset 25k - Failure*

*
Seated Dip Pushdows (70k, 90k, 120k) superset with Rope Pushdowns (45k, 45k, 45k) 3 sets x15, 12, 10/Failure*

*
21's 2 sets*

Food time, Chicken under the grill, rice ready to go.


----------



## Guest

Up and raring to go, this test must be kicking in because I woke up with a hard on like fcuking steel, obviously tried to give it the missus she was having none of it so walked it off... cnut, batter holes out of her later haha

Quick walk to the shop for some milk and sorted breakfast.

CNP Shake 3 scoop (Pint of milk), 600mg Test 300mg Deca, 4 scrambled eggs, 2 pieces of seeded toast. Vits and Oils.

Off to watch the sister in law to a bungee jump later on this afternoon, should be a good laugh.

Have a good day chaps.


----------



## Mingster

Good to hear the meds are good mate. You still going with twice weekly shots?


----------



## Guest

Yeah mate, much better. No pip at all from this stuff thumbs up so far.


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Yeah mate, much better. No pip at all from this stuff thumbs up so far.


Top stuff. I'm getting a couple of days mild pip but nothing to get excited about. It's a bit of a squeeze getting 4ml in the old delts but just about managing so far. People say deca takes forever to kick in but if you dose it high enough that's not really an issue


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Off to watch the sister in law to a bungee jump later on this afternoon, should be a good laugh.


Wouldnt be trying to hide from a certain football match going on today by any chance would you ? Squeaky bum time ? :whistling: How that gap now ?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Wouldnt be trying to hide from a certain football match going on today by any chance would you ? Squeaky bum time ? :whistling: How that gap now ?


It will be back to 5 points this afternoon m8, we should stuff villa if he doesnt put a **** team out, plus Scholes is back so thats the midfield sorted.

Fingers crossed :tongue:


----------



## Guest

Well the missus sister had no fear, straight off the bungee no problems. Good laugh. I certainly wouldnt have done it.


----------



## Rob68

See ashley young will be partnering tom daley at the olympics , Disgracefull that is all :no: ................................


----------



## Guest

Aye wasnt good mate tbh. Was ****ing myself at the crowd chants tho "We are United, We'll dive when we want" had to laugh


----------



## Guest

Chest done, good session with the milks.

*Warmup walk*

*
RC work 2 sets*

*
*

*
Inc DB Press. 4 sets 30k x12, 35k x12, 45k x12, 55k x10*

*
Inc DB Fly. 4 sets 20k x12, 25k x10, 27.k x10, 30k x10*

*
Machine Fly 4 sets @ stack 12, 12, 10, 10 Slow! Easy now these.*

*
Flat Machine Press 3 sets to failure 125k, 100k, 80k*

And done, looks like Ive missed something??? Maybe not.

Great session, Milky flying up on the db's now getting better each week! Doing us good swapping between bar and db every few week, seeing constant jumps which is nice!

Soon have them 70's up no worries haha

Food, just nailed a big lump of roast beef from morrisons washed down with a 3 scoop shake, will have some eggs later on I think.


----------



## Rob68

See no one has popped in to say anything about last nights match eh Dave :whistling:


----------



## Guest

No gym tonight, having the night off because we are down @ Rob and Flinty's gym on sunday for big shoulders session.

So night infront of the PC while the missus has her fill of soaps downstairs.


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> No gym tonight, having the night off because we are down @ Rob and Flinty's gym on sunday for big shoulders session.
> 
> So night infront of the PC while the missus has her fill of soaps downstairs.


That is a plan!Enjoy


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> See no one has popped in to say anything about last nights match eh Dave :whistling:


What match?


----------



## Guest

I was thinking that? Thought you meant the 6-1 on sat?

Or am I missing something??? Always wary of a blue!!

Anyway, no work today so its off doings odds and ends with the ball and chain. Need some new pillows, the cnut keeps giving me the flat hard fcukers, like sleeping on an insulation block.

Other than that I think its a trip to the outlaws this afternoon, joy of joys.

Breakfast done

7am this morning. 3 scoop cnp shake, 1 scoop oats, banana, Mid week jab - 600mg Test, 300mg Deca, vits and oils. Sorted

Her indoors is just about to go make some egg on toast, if she doesnt there will be world war 3! :laugh:


----------



## Milky

You feeling well rested for tonight mate..?

l am...cant wait.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> You feeling well rested for tonight mate..?
> 
> l am...cant wait.


I am matey, was planning to go do a bit of cardio, but she soon put a stop to that idea haha


----------



## Guest

Back done, good session nowt ground breaking but good none the less.

*Warmup Rows, High and Low Reverse grip. 2 sets*

*
*

*
Working sets - *

*
WG Lat Pulldowns 3 sets (10 x50k, 10x 80k, 7x125k + 4x 80k had to drop due to failure)*

*
CG Low Cable Rows 3 sets (10 x50k, 10x 90k, 10x125k)*

*
High Grip Lever Pulls 3 sets @ 10 x80k slow and controlled holding at contraction)*

*
Cable Lat Pulls 3 sets 3 sets (10 x50k, 10x 90k, 10x115k)*

*
TBar Row 3 sets (10x 20k, 10x 40k, 10x 60k)*

*
Hypers 3 sets (Bodyweight x10)*


----------



## Guest

Almost forgot to mention what a fcking day ive had! and tonight has just topped it off nicely.

We goes out to the sister in laws new house, supposedly in stockport. The wife adamant she knows where it is, so no need for the sav nav... and so it begins.

We sets off this afternoon about 11 ish, head towards town ill guide us from there, we get into town and she starts navigating.

Half hour later im saying do you know where we are? Yeah yeah its just round here.... I dont have a clue round about stockport way and the missus has been a few times before.

Another half hour later we have gone from manchester > stockport > levenshulme > longsite > gatley > manchester > rusholme and she comes to the conclusion we are lost.

By this time im in full on facepalm with her, shes hopeless. We get a "Ahhh I know that church, its just round the corner" we go round the corner "Maybee not?....."

It took us just under 2 hours to find her house, which turns out only to be 17 mile away.

Anyway we got there in the end.

Tonight, were off to pick the lad up from rugby.

Lauras car infront of mine on the drive so we have to go in her car, Im waiting outside for her to put her shoes on and what not, she comes out and shuts the door behind her, it went in slow motion as she was shuttung the door, me hoping she has keys in her hand as its shutting as I can see shes not got her bag with her.

Click door shuts. "Have you got my keys??" she asks...... /facepalm again

Half hour walk to my brothers to borrow his car, go pick the lad up, then a 20 min drive to the guy who we rent the house off for the spare set of keys, drive back open the house up, drop my bro's car back then back again to give him the keys back.

WHAT A FCUKING NIGHT! I just want this day to end.

Im off to bed...


----------



## Rob68

Sorry to hear about your day ............. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Sorry Dave but PMSL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

No gym for me tonight, feel rough as toast.

Had one of them microwave chicken, pasta things from tesco's for dinner. Hour or so later it paid me a flying visit, been spewing my ring up since.

Stopped spewing now, just feel a bit rough. Not eaten since.

It will teach me to eat that ****e tbh.

Never mind a night off wont do me any harm.


----------



## flinty90

not good mate about bieng ill... hope your all well for sunday .. dont want any excuses bro pmsl X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> not good mate about bieng ill... hope your all well for sunday .. dont want any excuses bro pmsl X


Even on a bad day we will whoop you pair of pussies !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Even on a bad day we will whoop you pair of pussies !


 :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Even on a bad day we will whoop you pair of pussies !


oh like that is it... stay calm arnie XX


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> oh like that is it... stay calm arnie XX


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Woke up starving not eaten since yesterday afternoon, after my bout of food poisoning.

Was cooking todays food, the missus got me a garlic and chilly sauce to put on chicken in the oven. Smelt good so I had a bit, and a bit more, and a bit more. 5 chicken breasts later full! No food left haha

Stuffed to the brim!!!


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Woke up starving not eaten since yesterday afternoon, after my bout of food poisoning.
> 
> Was cooking todays food, the missus got me a garlic and chilly sauce to put on chicken in the oven. Smelt good so I had a bit, and a bit more, and a bit more. 5 chicken breasts later full! No food left haha
> 
> Stuffed to the brim!!!


Punch flinty on shoulder for me ,he is jabbin there tonight lol


----------



## Guest

Cracking legs session. Could hardly stand up at the end of it. Thoroughly enjoyed it.

*5 mins walk warmup*

*
2 sets light hack squat machine warmup.*

*
*

*
Working sets*

*
Hack Squat Machine 3 sets 10 x10 wide toes out superset with feet together toes forward. Going up in weight to failure. Killers!!!*

*
Single Leg Extensions, slow and holding every rep. 3 sets of 10 up in weight.*

*
Standing Calf Raises as above*

*
Ham Curls as above.*

Legs were shaking like a ****ting dog by the end of it, struggling to walk!

Food wise, just off to my brothers for his birthday get together, hes made some chilly up so ill be hammering that!

Looking forward to the session tomorrow with the 3 musketeers, should be a good un.

Setting off early hopefully wont get stuck on route.

Righty im off, party food is calling. Adios


----------



## Rob68

Have a good un at your kids :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Punch flinty on shoulder for me ,he is jabbin there tonight lol


he might be a big cnut mate but not that fcukin big lol !!!


----------



## Guest

Cracking session with Rob, Flinty and Milks

Good seeing Rob and Flinty as per, cracking lads. Gym wasnt bad either, bit busy but what do you expect on a sunday. We got through it fine.

*Warmup DB Cuff rotations, light set of presses*

*
*

*
Smith Shoulder Press 3 sets *

*
Seated Side Raises Heavy x15 superset with Light x10 3 sets*

*
Seated DB Press 3 sets*

*
Reverse Fly 3 sets*

*
Smith Shrugs 2 sets*

*
DB Shrugs 3 sets*

*
Burnout Log press 40 reps or so*

Good session, will feel it tomorrow. Legs still in bits from yesterday. Still throbbing like fcuk those wide stance and feet together really are good, will be doing them all the time from now on. Reps to City Rob for them.

Good day, just about to get some fish and veggies on the go and chill right out on the couch feet up.


----------



## flinty90

your still a big strong cnut bro.. love it X


----------



## TELBOR

Thanks for the session gents


----------



## Guest

Chest done with Milky. Good session, absolutely shattered now

*Usual warmup*

*
5 mins walk, Light sets of presses*

*
*

*
Working sets*

*
Incline Bar 3 sets*

*
Inc DB Fly 3 sets*

*
Pec Dec 3 sets *Can stack this now full 3 sets and holding. Need to find something to replace it.*

*
Machine Press 2 Dropsets*

Just about to dive into some chicken and rice with some garlic lemon sauce. Smells lovely


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good Stuff Dave, Yeah I enjoy doing HackSquats they're a thoroughly enjoyable exercise and God they are hard. Good Work Dave, keep it up dude! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Cheers Matt, aye legs still in bits today.

Pain is weakness leaving the body... so they say cnuts :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Yeah I am trying to work my legs like 4 times a week now. My target are 30 inch Quads,. I like doing leg and back work. It's HARDCORE> haha


----------



## Guest

Back done with the milks, good session.

*Warmup light sets*

*
*

*
Wide Grip Lat PD 3 sets*

*
CG Low Cable Row 3 sets*

*
Cable Pull Downs 3 sets*

*
Tbar Rows 4 sets*

Going to get some lower back exercises in, need to throw some deads / rack pulls or hypers in


----------



## Guest

No gym tonight Milky caught in work again, so having the night off and catch up tomorrow and friday.

The missus is working late and my lads off to rugby training straight from school so its a nice chill out and eat night.

2 meals just gone in the oven, 4 Chicken Breasts, Hot Cajun Chicken Sauce to go over the last 10 mins. Brown rice, peas and spinach.

Have one straight away and the other about 8 ish, if I can stop myself from eating it that is.

The missus was commenting my arms are getting big now, so spurred a pic on :lol:










Rawr! haha

Anyway foods smelling ace, off to give it a check


----------



## Rob68

Arm looking huge there mate,shoulder to, you desperate dan lookalike lol


----------



## Tassotti

Monster !!


----------



## Guest

Started on that adex 2 days ago 0.5eod, cannot for the life of me stop pissing. Up last night 5 times bursting each time, same the night before. Milky mentioned he was the same on it, that the norm with it?

Ive never used it before tbh, turning into a pee'ing nightmare haha bladder of an 80yo


----------



## Rob68

Looking forward to monday ?


----------



## Guest

Aye m8, few of us going to the pub to watch it. My mates home out of the army (blue.. cnut) so were all going out make a night of it, about 8 of us. Half and half id say red and blue so should be a belter, hopefully we stuff you haha :lol:

Will be a maga game either way


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Started on that adex 2 days ago 0.5eod, cannot for the life of me stop pissing. Up last night 5 times bursting each time, same the night before. Milky mentioned he was the same on it, that the norm with it?
> 
> Ive never used it before tbh, turning into a pee'ing nightmare haha bladder of an 80yo


Have you noticed you look more ripped though?I recon you must see it?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Looks like its all going good mate. Arms looking huge.


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Have you noticed you look more ripped though?I recon you must see it?


Since the DNP m8 yes massive difference.

Started on the Test and Deca 3 week ago, was starting to bloat out again so jumped on the adex, hopefully keep it down.



LunaticSamurai said:


> Looks like its all going good mate. Arms looking huge.


Cheers pal :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Legs done with Milks, good session

*Warmup *

*
*

*
Stretches*

*
10 min walk*

*
2 Light sets of sqauts*

*
*

*
Working sets *

*
*

*
Hack Squat Machine 3 sets 10x10. (10 wide stance, 30 secs break then 10 feet together) Absolute killers! *

*
Leg Extension 3 sets total, 2 x10x10 each leg, last 10 both legs to absolute failure.*

*
Ham Curls 3 sets x10*

*
Calf Raises 3 sets x10*

Well done in by the end of it, looking forward to a weekend rest tbh, feeling like im running on empty!

Stopped in Adsa on the way back treated myself to 2 good pieces of steak cost me £12 near shit myself haha

Just munched them 2 down with some rice and peas.

Sat here now chilling out nice cold glass of vimto legs still shivering haha, thats me done for the night film and bed I think.

Quick edit weighed in 21st 6 need to do my callipers tonight see whats what


----------



## flinty90

i havent really thought about adex making me p1ss more, but now you mention it i do go quite a lot ... mmmmm interseting cheers mate


----------



## Guest

Legs in bits again today, went to sit on the loo before and nearly fell through it haha, just gave way.

Hot shower, breakfast, then got a few bits to do for work.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Aye m8, few of us going to the pub to watch it. My mates home out of the army (blue.. cnut) so were all going out make a night of it, about 8 of us. Half and half id say red and blue so should be a belter, hopefully we stuff you haha :lol:
> 
> Will be a maga game either way


Keep hoping 

Hows the legs today ? edit just seen your above post lol


----------



## Guest

Hahaha, its going to be a blinder of a game either way m8. Cant wait, already getting abusive hourly texts off my blue mate haha


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Hahaha, its going to be a blinder of a game either way m8. Cant wait, already getting abusive hourly texts off my blue mate haha


Just hope it is a good match and hope the ref is up to it and not decided on some dodgy decision,hate to say it but think there will be a lot of trouble at the game to


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Just hope it is a good match and hope the ref is up to it and not decided on some dodgy decision,hate to say it but think there will be a lot of trouble at the game to


Aye there always is m8, spoils it really.

Fingers crossed turns out to be a good un


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Aye there always is m8, spoils it really.
> 
> Fingers crossed turns out to be a good un


Prediction ?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Prediction ?


Dare I say it..... 2-1 Man U (fingers crossed)


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Dare I say it..... 2-1 Man U (fingers crossed)


Fair do`s ,will go 3-1 city,it will be classed as `the tevez match`


----------



## Guest

Shoulders and Arms Done.

*10 min walk*

*
RC 2 sets*

*
*

*
DB Press 3 sets*

*
Side Raises 3 sets*

*
Rear Cables superset with Facepulls 3 sets*

*
Skulls superset with CGBP 3 sets*

*
Oly Bar Curls superset with DB Hammers 3 sets (Done in Squat rack ofc! Like a boss! * :lol: *)*

Am starting to look alot leaner now, especially round the shoulders and traps. Hopefully the rest will follow suit haha going to get the missus to do my caliper readings tonight. Fingers crossed Ive dropped into the teens with it :whistling:

Just eaten 480g of turkey breast and a portion of veg (Carrots, Broccoli, Green Beans) and a shake.

Tonights tea is Spag Bol, brown pasta one of my favs!


----------



## Rob68

Good to see your starting to notice the change mate,you been going great guns for a good time now bud :thumbup1:

Enjoy the screaming kids tonight :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

well done dav.. have to say you were looking good last sunday mate, deffo leaned out and added mass (muscle)....

keep at it the way your going and you will look fcukin fantastic bro.. and thats a good achievement for a tall lad like yourself .. to actually look stocky !!!


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Good to see your starting to notice the change mate,you been going great guns for a good time now bud :thumbup1:
> 
> Enjoy the screaming kids tonight :laugh:


Heh cheers pal, aye I tend to go through cycles of starting to look ok, then fall back a few steps. Bit of grit and determination about me this time. I want to look good for summer (sad as it sounds haha)

Kids are here now with my lad on the playstation, so they are quiet for the time being haha

The missus is home in a sec so I can retreat upstairs then


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> well done dav.. have to say you were looking good last sunday mate, deffo leaned out and added mass (muscle)....
> 
> keep at it the way your going and you will look fcukin fantastic bro.. and thats a good achievement for a tall lad like yourself .. to actually look stocky !!!


Cheers mucka! Much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Heh cheers pal, aye I tend to go through cycles of starting to look ok, then fall back a few steps. Bit of grit and determination about me this time. I want to look good for summer (sad as it sounds haha)
> 
> Kids are here now with my lad on the playstation, so they are quiet for the time being haha
> 
> The missus is home in a sec so I can retreat upstairs then


Mate coming from where you have in your early pics there`s fcuk all sad about wanting to look good for summer,should be well proud of yourself mate and i mean that


----------



## Rob68

Here`s hoping Dave


----------



## Milky

Big chest session tonight matey..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Big chest session tonight matey..


Wont be able to make it tonight mate, off to watch the footy m8 totally forgot about the gym. Cant miss the big derby m8, am dropping Con off at my sisters and off to the pub m8.

If you want to go m8, ill catch up? or leave it till till tues totally upto you, im ok either way. You will be itching to get there id imagine haha.


----------



## Guest

Bit of a morning rant going on, one of my mates getting / got gyno quite bad and asking for advise, 30 mins im on the phone to him. (This is the pleb thats taking a pick and mix of gear)

Then an hour get a text off him "2ml tritren, 2ml deca 1ml prop... **** it. gonna get massive" my reply was simple "Your a knob!"

Aaaanyway!

Big match tonight! **** twitching big time! Looking forward to it


----------



## Rob68

Best take that embarrassing avi down eh Dave


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Dave said:


> Bit of a morning rant going on, one of my mates getting / got gyno quite bad and asking for advise, 30 mins im on the phone to him. (This is the pleb thats taking a pick and mix of gear)
> 
> Then an hour get a text off him "2ml tritren, 2ml deca 1ml prop... **** it. gonna get massive" my reply was simple "Your a knob!"
> 
> Aaaanyway!
> 
> Big match tonight! **** twitching big time! Looking forward to it


I've got a mate like that.. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Im ill! Fair play to the scum, they out played us.

Fergie went out for the draw, left Rooney upfront to score on his own?

Park the useless bumbling tit running about like a wrong un. Soon as onion head nodded that in I knew it was a bad one. Left it too late as per to bring Young and Valencia on.

Just pray Newcastle turn them over now, its now theirs to loose! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Milky

Be warned its fu/king on tonight mate.

When were in agony we aint stopping...

We have had plenty of rest... Tonight its payback time.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Be warned the missus is fu/king on tonight mate.
> 
> When were in the showers we aint stopping...
> 
> We have had plenty of test... Tonight its payback time.


Fixed


----------



## Guest

Feeling strong today m8, time for some PB's I think.


----------



## Milky

Dave if you dont get a texrt before half 6 the Feds have arrested me !


----------



## Guest

Hahaha ok m8, ill put some soap on a rope in the post haha


----------



## Guest

Chest done - decent session did the job!

*Warmup 3 light sets bench*

*
*

*
Incline Bench 4 sets *

*
Lying Cable Fly 4 sets *

*
Machine Press 4 sets*

*
Pec Dec 3 sets*

Food on the go, big lump of Beef in the oven and veggies in the steamer, just had pwo shake and a banana and an apple


----------



## Milky

Forgot my shake again mate but wife had tea on the plate when l got home.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Chest done - decent session did the job!
> 
> *Warmup 3 light sets bench*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Incline Bench 4 sets *
> 
> *
> Lying Cable Fly 4 sets *
> 
> *
> Machine Press 4 sets*
> 
> *
> Pec Dec 3 sets*
> 
> Food on the go, big lump of Beef in the oven and veggies in the steamer, just had pwo shake and a banana and an apple


Good session big man ....... Hope you managed to hit the goal 

Humble pie for dessert is it ? :lol:

Am sure you owe me something to


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Good session big man ....... Hope you managed to hit the goal
> 
> Humble pie for dessert is it ? :lol:
> 
> Am sure you owe me something to


Haha (You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rob68 again.) Soon as I can bud I will, and every second of it will go against my moral fiber


----------



## Guest

Back done with Milky, good session.

*10 mins warmup walk*

*
3 sets light weight rows*

*
*

*
Working sets*

*
*

*
Seated CG Low Cable Row 4 sets*

*
Cable Lat Pulldown 4 sets*

*
Lever Rows (Wide Grip) 4 sets*

*
Deadlift 3 sets*

Shake down me, and fish in the oven. Early night I think bolloxed!


----------



## Milky

Feeling sore mate and loving it.

Been doing some cracking sessions of late.


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> Feeling sore mate and loving it.
> 
> Been doing some cracking sessions of late.


Good on you both,keep it going :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Aye im aching like a good un this morning. Lats are on fire


----------



## Guest

Well the diet is well and truly out the window today -

Eaten so far -

Breakfast -

6 egg omlette,

Shake,

vits and oils.

Mid week jab - 600mg test, 300mg Deca

Dinner -

½ Chicken and Leaf Salad

Had some nacho's with jalapenos and cheese in the cinema

Tea - (And this is where it derailed)

½ King Prawn Korma

½ Chicken Tikka Vindaloo

Rice

Chips

Naan Bread

3 Popadums

Desert was ¾ of a banoffee pie and cream.

Im stuffed to the brim, on the verge of having to take my jeans off as its hurting my stomach haha.

Just need to go sleep now, uncomfortably full!

No gym tonight, Milky is working miles out so catch up tomorrow.

Cardio being added tomorrow for my sins, im pretty sure its going to take more than the 1 session haha


----------



## Guest

Im not normally into my deserts but that was something else! Just couldn't stop myself


----------



## Rob68

Back on the DNP next week then :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Diet back to normal so far today.

Breakfast

6.30am - Strong Coffee, Vits / Oils, 2 Pears and a Shake

10am - 5egg omelette, 2 chopped pieces of bacon (all fat cut off) and cranberry juice

Dinner is Chicken, Sweet Potato and Salad, same goes for Tea.

Just been told my old man has gone into hospital, suspected shingles but he cant walk, something up with his back hes apparently in agony. Was taken in this morning, he had the doctor out and he sent them off to the hossy.

They have not long been there so dont know much yet, given him pain killers and doing some tests.

His missus is with him and keeping us informed with whats going on.


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Diet back to normal so far today.
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> 6.30am - Strong Coffee, Vits / Oils, 2 Pears and a Shake
> 
> 10am - 5egg omelette, 2 chopped pieces of bacon (all fat cut off) and cranberry juice
> 
> Dinner is Chicken, Sweet Potato and Salad, same goes for Tea.
> 
> Just been told my old man has gone into hospital, suspected shingles but he cant walk, something up with his back hes apparently in agony. Was taken in this morning, he had the doctor out and he sent them off to the hossy.
> 
> They have not long been there so dont know much yet, given him pain killers and doing some tests.
> 
> His missus is with him and keeping us informed with whats going on.


Hope he is ok soon mate.


----------



## Milky

Mate if you need to cancel its not a problem you know that.


----------



## Rob68

Hope he`s ok mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Mate if you need to cancel its not a problem you know that.


Aye may have to matey, just spoke to Jane (His missus) they've given him more pain killers and some anti(something or other) medication.

They still arnt sure wether the pain in his back/side are to do with it but hes apparently still bad with it, other than that and bad headache hes fine (still moaning and wants to go home haha).

Ill let you know m8, still not sure if we will be allowed to visit with it being infectious?? Ill keep you posted m8.



Rob68 said:


> Hope he`s ok mate :thumbup1:


Cheers pal


----------



## Guest

They have kept him in, just keeping an eye on him whiles hes bad. Should be allowed home tomorrow if the pain subsides. Apparently its something to do with nerve endings and shingles??

Good dose of painkillers and sleep. Going up to see him tonight, take him a change of clothes and his laptop up. We have all had chicken pox so should be ok.

So no gym im afraid milky m8, ill bob up now and get shoulders done, were not going to have enough days to catch up.

Good Legs and Arms session tomorrow m8. Sunday off ready for monday repeat.

Sorry bout that pal, been a bit of a turd week.


----------



## Milky

Dave:3098503 said:


> They have kept him in, just keeping an eye on him whiles hes bad. Should be allowed home tomorrow if the pain subsides. Apparently its something to do with nerve endings and shingles??
> 
> Good dose of painkillers and sleep. Going up to see him tonight, take him a change of clothes and his laptop up. We have all had chicken pox so should be ok.
> 
> So no gym im afraid milky m8, ill bob up now and get shoulders done, were not going to have enough days to catch up.
> 
> Good Legs and Arms session tomorrow m8. Sunday off ready for monday repeat.
> 
> Sorry bout that pal, been a bit of a turd week.


Ah it is what it is mate dont sweat it.

Priorities and all that.


----------



## Guest

Yesterdays training forgot to put it up

*Shoulders -*

*
*

*
RC DB's 2 Sets*

*
5 mins walk.*

*
*

*
Seated DB Shoulder Press 4 sets (Maxed @ 40kg for 10)*

*
Side Raise Dropsets Heavy then Light 3 sets (15k & 10k)*

*
Front Raise Dropsets as above*

*
Rear Crossover Cables Dropsets Heavy then Light 3 sets (No idea of weight)*

*
FacePulls 3 sets(again no idea of weight, 2 off stack whatever that is)*

*
DB Shrugs 3 sets, 2 x15 1 Failure @ 11 (Maxed @ 65k)*

Did arms today with Milky, had me playing camera man in the gym haha.

*Arms -*

*
*

*
Warmup was 2 sets light EZ Curls and OH tri extensions*

*
*

*
EZ Bar Curls 4 sets 15, 15, 12, 10 just (Not counting the bar itself, 20k, 30k, 35k, 40k)*

*
EZ Skulls Superset with EZ CGBP 4 sets 15, 15, 10, 7 (As above)*

*
DB Curls 3 sets (No idea weight)*

*
OH DB Tri Extension 3 sets (No idea weight)*

*
Over Hand Curls Dropsets 2 sets (30k 20k Not too sure)*

Feeling very tired last couple of days, like I cant recharge my batteries. No gym tomorrow I dont think, the missus is off so looks like were off to the outlaws for the day... brilliant!


----------



## Guest

Well not long got up, been sat in bed watching the idiot box for the past hour. Starving!

Need to get some breakfast on the go, omelette I think.

Sunday jab done, 600mg Test, 300mg Deca, .5 Adex. Vits, Oils and a shake down me.

Nothing planned for today its a rest up I think, off to the sister in laws later on for some scran, should be good her other half is Asian and is a decent cook! Looking forward to it!

So plan for today Breakfast > 3 S's > Get dressed > Moap about the house dodging housework if possible. Winner!

Hopefully we see City get beat at Newcastle, that would be a Brucey bonus!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Well not long got up, been sat in bed watching the idiot box for the past hour. Starving!
> 
> Need to get some breakfast on the go, omelette I think.
> 
> Sunday jab done, 600mg Test, 300mg Deca, .5 Adex. Vits, Oils and a shake down me.
> 
> Nothing planned for today its a rest up I think, off to the sister in laws later on for some scran, should be good her other half is Asian and is a decent cook! Looking forward to it!
> 
> So plan for today Breakfast > 3 S's > Get dressed > Moap about the house dodging housework if possible. Winner!
> 
> Hopefully we see City get beat at Newcastle, that would be a Brucey bonus!


In future can you right HALF AN ADEX please !

I just sh*t myself the thinking l had read 5 FU*KING Adex...!

I was dialling 999 !!

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Fook all to do at this poxt hour!

zzz threads is all


----------



## Guest

Aye m8, woke up and cant get back to sleep now. Just sat here with a brew and reading m8 haha.


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Aye m8, woke up and cant get back to sleep now. Just sat here with a brew and reading m8 haha.


Same ****,just havin a lemsip/cocodamol and anything else i can find to numb my throat,fooker init?


----------



## Guest

Aye just been reading your journal, still bad with flu? Horrible feeling crap

Honey is good for the old throat m8


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Aye just been reading your journal, still bad with flu? Horrible feeling crap
> 
> Honey is good for the old throat m8


Yea,started as a cold from my daughter at nursery,now i feel shizzle,my throat shuts when i sleep like apnia,feels like i am gonna die!


----------



## Rob68

Hows your old fella mate any better ?


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Hopefully we see City get beat at Newcastle, that would be a Brucey bonus!


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Hows your old fella mate any better ?


Hes alright m8, cheers. hes home now just stuffed full of pain killers. Bad bout of shingles, just has to ride it out m8.



Rob68 said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Hes alright m8, cheers. hes home now just stuffed full of pain killers. Bad bout of shingles, just has to ride it out m8.
> 
> :lol:


Glad to hear he ok mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Cracking session, felt strong today. Test and Deca well and truly kicking in.

*Usual Warm up -*

*
DB RC work 2 sets.*

*
2 sets light presses*

*
*

*
Working sets - *

*
*

*
Slight Incline Bench - 60k x15, 100k x10, 140k x10, 160k x4*

*
Cable Flys - Unsure of weight, 4 sets farking heavy!*

*
Machine Press - 4 sets slow @ 100k to failure*

*
Pec Dec - 2 sets Milkys shoulder giving him jip (RC CUFF WORK NEEDED!!! * :thumb: *) )*

*
DB Flys - 3 sets 25k x12, 30k x12, 35k x10*

*
*

*
Burnout Flat Bench 40k slow and squeeze feet off ground.*


----------



## Mingster

Cracking lifts Dave:thumb:

Keep preaching the rotator cuff warm up mate. Workout of champions


----------



## Guest

Aye m8 keep telling him, get the "Yeah I really need to do em" and he never does haha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye m8 keep telling him, get the "Yeah I really need to do em" and he never does haha


Erm l am here you know !!

I do do them, at work, at home etc, l just forget pre workout...


----------



## Guest

Well the dinner at the sister in laws was a massive anti climax.

Was expecting a full on Asian banquet as her girlfriend is supposedly a great cook. High hopes had by myself.

Turns up, had to wait 2 hours for it to cook... What comes out the kitchen??

A bog standard sunday dinner, was most disappointed!

To be fair it was nice, good lump of beef with all the trimmings. Just about to have some chicken and salad now then early night, absolutely cream crackered!


----------



## Milky

Back tomorow brother, sat here sweating my tits off again !


----------



## Guest

Yes indeedy pal


----------



## Guest

Up early this morning, few bits to sort for work. Got my new away dates so hopefully this is my final stint up in scotland.

Food so far -

6am - Espresso coffee, 3 wholemeal seeded toast and marmalade (not had that for years, just fancied it), Vits and Oils, morning shake (3scoops)

8am - 5egg Omelette, with some turkey ham slices in it.

12noon - chicken and salad.

4pm - tuna and salad

6.30pm - hemo rage > gym > pwo shake

8pm - homemade Shepard Pie with sweet potato mash and veg.

10pm - Shake before bed


----------



## flinty90

Diet looking good big boy.. nice one


----------



## Guest

The masterpiece ready to go in the oven


----------



## Ginger Ben

What's everybody else having??


----------



## biglbs

Come on in the oven chop/chop:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Righty forgot to post up yesterday.

Went to my old gym (Powermill), Milky caught at work so on my jack. Fancied a bit of nostalgia plus the missus has lost my bank card (dosey sod)

*Back -*

*
*

*
Warmup 5 min walk, 2 light sets deads, under hand bo rows*

*
*

*
Working sets -*

*
Deadlift 5 sets. 10 x100k, 10 x140k, 8 x180, 5 x200, 5 x200 (didnt want to push too hard, but still had a bit in the tank)*

*
Lat Pulldowns 3 sets No idea of weight, stacked last one for 9*

*
Seated Low cable Row as above, stacked last 2 for 10*

*
High Grip lever Rows 3 sets 10x 80k, 10x 120k, 8x 160k *

Trained Shoulders tonight - again @ Powermill, new card hopefully here tomorrow. Milky working far out so not able to make it again.

*Warmup -*

*
*

*
RC Cuff DB's 2 sets*

*
1 set of light raises F/S/R*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press - 4 sets 10 x 25k, 10 x 30k, 10 x40k, 4 x 45k (Couldnt get these fcukers up so needed a lift, a shakey 4, but 4 none the less)*

*
Front Raises 3 sets @15k*

*
Side Raises 3 sets @15k*

*
Face Pulls 3 sets No idea of weight*

*
Rear Fly 3 sets No idea weight, stacked last one*

*
Shrug Box, 3 sets 60k, 100k, 120k *

Gear well and truly kicking in now, feeling stronger by the day and alot more aggression.

Food been pretty much spot on, not de-railed so far going good.

Weighed myself on the way out 21st 8, clothed (Trackies and a jumper on).

Just keep plodding on, food time. Got half a chicken and some caesar salad waiting for me, starving!


----------



## andy

Dave said:


> Righty forgot to post up yesterday.
> 
> Went to my old gym (Powermill), Milky caught at work so on my jack. Fancied a bit of nostalgia plus the missus has lost my bank card (dosey sod)
> 
> *Back -*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Warmup 5 min walk, 2 light sets deads, under hand bo rows*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Working sets -*
> 
> *
> Deadlift 5 sets. 10 x100k, 10 x140k, 8 x180, 5 x200, 5 x200 (didnt want to push too hard, but still had a bit in the tank)*
> 
> *
> Lat Pulldowns 3 sets No idea of weight, stacked last one for 9*
> 
> *
> Seated Low cable Row as above, stacked last 2 for 10*
> 
> *
> High Grip lever Rows 3 sets 10x 80k, 10x 120k, 8x 160k *
> 
> Trained Shoulders tonight - again @ Powermill, new card hopefully here tomorrow. Milky working far out so not able to make it again.
> 
> *Warmup -*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> RC Cuff DB's 2 sets*
> 
> *
> 1 set of light raises F/S/R*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Seated DB Press - 4 sets 10 x 25k, 10 x 30k, 10 x40k, 4 x 45k (Couldnt get these fcukers up so needed a lift, a shakey 4, but 4 none the less)*
> 
> *
> Front Raises 3 sets @15k*
> 
> *
> Side Raises 3 sets @15k*
> 
> *
> Face Pulls 3 sets No idea of weight*
> 
> *
> Rear Fly 3 sets No idea weight, stacked last one*
> 
> *
> Shrug Box, 3 sets 60k, 100k, 120k *
> 
> Gear well and truly kicking in now, feeling stronger by the day and alot more aggression.
> 
> Food been pretty much spot on, not de-railed so far going good.
> 
> Weighed myself on the way out 21st 8, clothed (Trackies and a jumper on).
> 
> Just keep plodding on, food time. Got half a chicken and some caesar salad waiting for me, starving!


ANIMAL


----------



## Guest

andy said:


> ANIMAL


Getting there pal, hows u m8. Where you been hiding? or just keeping quiet and getting on with it?


----------



## andy

Dave said:


> Getting there pal, hows u m8. Where you been hiding? or just keeping quiet and getting on with it?


just lurking in the background mate....

im going to put some before and after shots up in a few weeks at end of cycle....and yes....i did stay on .....HIIT after i come of to bring down the bf.

i cant imagine what its like to be 21 fcuking stone mate...im 15 and i feel like an animal lol


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Righty forgot to post up yesterday.
> 
> Went to my old gym (Powermill), Milky caught at work so on my jack. Fancied a bit of nostalgia plus the missus has lost my bank card (dosey sod)
> 
> *Back -*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Warmup 5 min walk, 2 light sets deads, under hand bo rows*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Working sets -*
> 
> *
> Deadlift 5 sets. 10 x100k, 10 x140k, 8 x180, 5 x200, 5 x200 (didnt want to push too hard, but still had a bit in the tank)*
> 
> *
> Lat Pulldowns 3 sets No idea of weight, stacked last one for 9*
> 
> *
> Seated Low cable Row as above, stacked last 2 for 10*
> 
> *
> High Grip lever Rows 3 sets 10x 80k, 10x 120k, 8x 160k *
> 
> Trained Shoulders tonight - again @ Powermill, new card hopefully here tomorrow. Milky working far out so not able to make it again.
> 
> *Warmup -*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> RC Cuff DB's 2 sets*
> 
> *
> 1 set of light raises F/S/R*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Seated DB Press - 4 sets 10 x 25k, 10 x 30k, 10 x40k, 4 x 45k (Couldnt get these fcukers up so needed a lift, a shakey 4, but 4 none the less)*
> 
> *
> Front Raises 3 sets @15k*
> 
> *
> Side Raises 3 sets @15k*
> 
> *
> Face Pulls 3 sets No idea of weight*
> 
> *
> Rear Fly 3 sets No idea weight, stacked last one*
> 
> *
> Shrug Box, 3 sets 60k, 100k, 120k *
> 
> Gear well and truly kicking in now, feeling stronger by the day and alot more aggression.
> 
> Food been pretty much spot on, not de-railed so far going good.
> 
> Weighed myself on the way out 21st 8, clothed (Trackies and a jumper on).
> 
> Just keep plodding on, food time. Got half a chicken and some caesar salad waiting for me, starving!


Great scott!! good going man,how tall are you?


----------



## Guest

Ive always been heavy m8, aswell as my height must be my bones

Was 15 stone leaving school, just a long streak of **** haha


----------



## andy

biglbs said:


> Great scott!! good going man,how tall are you?


hed look funny if he was 5 ft dead eh?


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Great scott!! good going man,how tall are you?


6ft 5 m8y


----------



## andy

Dave said:


> 6ft 5 m8y


i want you to come and live up here so you can be my big giant friend that i can show off to people, and then i can hit you and you can fall down and people will think im crazy for attacking the big massive bruiser, and then when its all died down i will give you £100 so you dont crush me like a worm


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> 6ft 5 m8y


Same as me,though i think i am an inch shorter now lol


----------



## Milky

Just got thro the bloody door mate !


----------



## flinty90

good sessions mate. and that shep pie looked fcukin immense lol !! you b4stard im here eating fcukin rice and chicken and fish and rice and sh1t and rice lol your plowing fcukin big meaty shep pie down ya neck lol !!!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just got thro the bloody door mate !


Kin ell m8, big catch up for you weekend m8.



flinty90 said:


> good sessions mate. and that shep pie looked fcukin immense lol !! you b4stard im here eating fcukin rice and chicken and fish and rice and sh1t and rice lol your plowing fcukin big meaty shep pie down ya neck lol !!!


Cheers pal, aye was really good that pie m8. Didnt have much potato, just 1 scoop and a rook of filling haha it was good! Got the thumbs up off the lad and missus aswell, he ate more than me!


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Kin ell m8, big catch up for you weekend m8.
> 
> Cheers pal, aye was really good that pie m8. Didnt have much potato, just 1 scoop and a rook of filling haha it was good! Got the thumbs up off the lad and missus aswell, he ate more than me!


love to see my kids really enjoying food mate, and yes they are normally smashing things like shep pie down them and getting some seconds before i get chance lol !!!

awesome bro !!


----------



## Guest

Check in time,

Mid week jab this morning forgot to have it yesterday 600mg test, 300mg deca, vits and oils as per.

Started back on the E Nutrition weight loss stack, forgot how strong they were feel like ive had 10 cans of redbull!

Usual breakfast -

Coffee and shake 1st thing then hour later 5 scrambled eggs, 2 seeded toast.

Dinner was Left over chicken from last night, 2 pears, 2 banana's and a shake (was still hungry)

Legs done, grueler of a session legs still shaking now.

*Warmup 10 mins walk and some stretches.*

*
*

*
Trap Bar Squats - 5 sets (Maxed at 220k for 3)*

*
Leg Press Wide Stance - 3 sets (Maxed @ 400k for 5, really struggled with last one had to use arms)*

*
Leg Press Feet Together - 3 sets (Slowed these right down, full stretch)*

*
Donkey Calf Raises Toes Out - 3 sets *

*
Donkey Calf Raises Toes In - 3 sets*

*
SLDL - 5 sets*

Legs were shaking by the end of it, sweat was humping out of me. Quite warm here today, pissing down but still warm.

Was speaking to Lorraine (Baz's missus who owns powermill) she says its going to end up closing down, which is a bit of a shittter.

They did had another place lined up down the road but thats fell through, looks like hes going to be letting it all go come november when the mill lease runs out, building being condemned apparently.

Such a shame really, if he spent a bit of money on it, it could easy be one of the best gyms in manchester.

End of an era at the mill.

Anyways, food time fish and veggies.

Its take away night so looks like im on tandoori chicken and salad lovely jubbly.


----------



## Rob68

How you finding the different feet positions Dave,they working for you?

Im gonna start adding lunges back at the end of my leg sessions tonight,see how that goes ,should be fun lol


----------



## Guest

They are good m8, can deffo feel it in the quads and calves. Does seem to wipe you out quick tho, when doing lots of sets/reps I get really prone to cramp, end up hobbing about mumbling to myself like a wrong un for a few secs while it goes.


----------



## Rob68

Hahaha nutter


----------



## Guest

Really concentrating on my legs at the min, want to get them in decent shape, Because im so fcuking long my legs will need to be huge to look right, lots of space to fill out haha


----------



## Rob68

Same here mate,i need to as i pretty much always were shorts wherever possible


----------



## Milky

Fu*k all wrong with your legs mate but as we all know you wont listne to that as we see them differently too other people.


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> Fu*k all wrong with your legs


Apart from the fact they attached to a red c***


----------



## Milky

Rob68 said:


> Apart from the fact they attached to a red c***


Bang out of order there Rob,

He's not red at all, he's quite pale TBH...

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Apart from the fact they attached to a red c***





Milky said:


> Bang out of order there Rob,
> 
> He's not red at all, he's quite pale TBH...
> 
> :lol:


Im away for 5 mins and the pair of you cnuts start haha


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Im away for 5 mins and the pair of you cnuts start haha


Milky said he`s giving you his username,what did he mean Dave ?


----------



## Guest

Hahahaha


----------



## Guest

Thats it im going all David Dickinson on you cnuts, off to the sunbed shop haha


----------



## Rob68

2 hours later

View attachment 83246


:lol:


----------



## Milky

Rob68:3117268 said:


> 2 hours later
> 
> View attachment 83246
> 
> 
> :lol:


Christ almighty !!!!


----------



## Guest

All packed for scotland, not looking forward to the 6-7 hour drive :thumbdown:

Just got a few bits to do in the morning, check oil / water / tyres etc then im ready for the off.

Shouldnt be a bad week 20 on the course so shouldnt be too hard to get them talking and wasting a bit of time haha, fingers crossed ill be able to get away thurday night and skip the exams. If not it will be late friday afternoon.

Going to try and get to the gym up there, found a decent ish sweat box so ill put a couple of visits in all going well.

Food wise ill be fine, staying up at my mums while shes away on holiday, so ive got a home from home and full fridge apparently haha.

Early night I think want to set off quite early miss the traffic in Glasgow (always a ****ter), so its brew, shake and bed


----------



## Guest

Food wise been pretty spot on so far.

6am - 4 weetabix, 2 boiled eggs, shake

9am - some natural nut and yoghurt bar thing, quite nice tbh!

12 dinner - Mince n Tatties (Cant you just tell where I am) with a load of veg and oatmeal

4pm Finish @4 today so its something easy pre gym, tuna pita something like that

Get to the gym for 6ish

7.30pm Tonights tea is 2 chicken breasts, veg

Shake before bed and done, not bad at all tbh.

The food where we are working is a big canteen so its school diner esq, big old servings aswell, im full to the brim!


----------



## Rob68

View attachment 83646


View attachment 83647


View attachment 83648


View attachment 83649


View attachment 83650


----------



## Milky

Rob68 said:


> View attachment 83646
> 
> 
> View attachment 83647
> 
> 
> View attachment 83648
> 
> 
> View attachment 83649
> 
> 
> View attachment 83650


But Robert, l am sure Dave supports Mancheter United, why would this be of any interest to him ?

:whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> But Robert, l am sure Dave supports Mancheter United, why would this be of any interest to him ?
> 
> :whistling:


Oh my mistake milky,did i really put them in Daves journal ? tut tut tut silly me :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Pair of horrible cnuts! That is all... :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Pair of horrible cnuts! That is all... :lol:


Convenient booking of a weeks work far far away i see :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ive been gracious in defeat and retreated to a safe haven haha...... (Blue Cnuts :lol: )

Had none stop abuse from all the blues I know, just gutted!

Up early this morning,

6am - Weetabix, 3 scoop shake.

Dinner is Spag bol, and pasta, will try and get something in before then aswell.

Tea tonight is mango chicken and rice, left them out defrosting this morning.

Never managed to get to the gym last night, had a guy round looking at damage in the bathroom from a leak in the apartment above. So tonight fingers crossed ill get there


----------



## Guest

Well training has been and probably will be none existent this week.

Guy come to look at the bathroom monday, had to wait in again last night for the none existent accountant to turn up.

Tonight will be a long night so doubtful ill get there. Will get to the gym over the weekend and get it done.

Food wise, been pretty much spot, food in the new place is spot on, been on meat of some kind and veg at home so alls good.

Weighed myself this morning 21st 4.

Will be leaving here late thursday night so not all bad.

Looking forward to going the gym, roll on friday


----------



## Guest

Well fcuk me that was a drive and half!!

Left scotland @ 2, hit the traffic in Glasgow, then hammering it down through the lake district, just got in 15 mins ago. And that was without stopping.

Just about made it on a full tank manchester to aberdeen, and I mean just, according to the car 18 miles left to empty haha.

35.4 mpg on the way up nice and steady (7 hours nearly) 70-80, 29.1 on the way home foot was down a tad :whistling:

Got following a BM, just switched off auto drive listening to the radio bopping away as you do for a good half hour, looked down at the speedo 120!, near **** myself, slowed right down then, bit silly really. Cruised the rest of the way.

Walked in to roast chicken, sweet mash and veg, shes a good un. Have to give her a good going over tonight haha.

Gym tomorrow with Milks, get a good session in, Chest and Shoulders something like that.


----------



## Rob68

Oldest boy racer in town :ban:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Oldest boy racer in town :ban:


Aye didnt even realise m8, im not normally a speeder anyway 70-80 plenty fast enough. :cursing:

Anyhoo

Up bright and breezy this morning, raring to get to the gym tonight.

Food for the day

0700 - Strong coffee, Banana, Apple, 3 scoop Shake, Vits and Oils, Mid week Jab (600test 300 deca forgot to do it yesterday)

Getting hungry again now so will go and do some egg on toast in a mo.

Dinner and Mid afternoon, Ive got chicken and caesar salad bits in the fridge.

Dont know what wonderous delight she is mustering up for tea, it best be good tho!!

Cant wait to hit the gym, full of beans today for some reason


----------



## Guest

Good chest session done with milky.

*Warmup 10 min walk and RC sets*

*
*

*
Incline bench 3 sets 60k x10, 100kx10, 120x8*

*
Slight Incline DB 3 sets 30kx10, 52.5x8, 60x6(PB)*

*
Flat Cable Flys 4 sets (No idea of weight x10)*

*
Burnout Dropsets Machine press 3xfailure*

Missus havin to stay in work late tongit, 4 people phoned in sick... cnuts!

So that means were on chicken and veggies, oh the joy!

Just waiting for the veggies to steam while guzzling a shake.

Updated back pic


----------



## Rob68

Looking big there in the pic mate,you pleased with how its going ?


----------



## Guest

Aye m8, fairly pleased tbh. Starting to shape up a bit, got about 3 week left on this course, then im dropping on a cruise dose and big diet and leaning up.

Not going to stop till I hit 10% bf, then go from there.


----------



## Mingster

It's my fortnightly weigh in today mate. I lost 6lbs after the first 2 weeks and feel like I must have lost more since. Will have to decide whether to continue cut or go back onto a bulk next week. I reckon I'm only a few weeks from a 6 pack lol so very tempted to keep on going


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> It's my fortnightly weigh in today mate. I lost 6lbs after the first 2 weeks and feel like I must have lost more since. Will have to decide whether to continue cut or go back onto a bulk next week. I reckon I'm only a few weeks from a 6 pack lol so very tempted to keep on going


If your going well on it m8, be a shame not to keep at it. Dieting for me is by far the hardest thing, not just the being slightly tired, its the whole mind set thing.

This will deffo be my hardest challenge! It wont beat me! haha


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Aye m8, fairly pleased tbh. Starting to shape up a bit, got about 3 week left on this course, then im dropping on a cruise dose and big diet and leaning up.
> 
> Not going to stop till I hit 10% bf, then go from there.


You will look fcuking awesome mate at that bodyfat level i reckon .... :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Hopefully m8


----------



## Rob68

What possessed you to have a Tigger tattoo ? :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> If your going well on it m8, be a shame not to keep at it. Dieting for me is by far the hardest thing, not just the being slightly tired, its the whole mind set thing.
> 
> This will deffo be my hardest challenge! It wont beat me! haha


Just cut one tandori chicken a day from your diet mate


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> What possessed you to have a Tigger tattoo ? :lol:


Drunk m8, we had a tattooist friend, sort him out some weed and he would gladly tattoo you for a few hours haha

It was Connors favourite cartoon char as a kid. Didnt really think it through pal haha


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Drunk m8, we had a tattooist friend, sort him out some weed and he would gladly tattoo you for a few hours haha
> 
> It was Connors favourite cartoon char as a kid. Didnt really think it through pal haha


Pmsl class mate,i will get mine covered if i ever get round to it


----------



## Guest

Back done with Milky. Good session

*Turned up a bit late so warmup was 2 light sets of pulldowns then straight to it.*

*
*

*
Working sets, all sets slow movement, holding on contraction - *

*
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns - 3 sets 60k, 80k, 110k x10*

*
Close Grip Low Cable Row - 3 sets 60k, 80k, 120k x10*

*
Seated Cable Pulldowns - 3 sets No idea weight x10*

*
Wide Grip T-Bar Rows - 3 sets 20k, 40k, 60k x10*

Weighed in @ 21st.5 down 3lb from last week


----------



## Tassotti

What weight do you reckon you will be at 10% bf Dave?


----------



## Guest

No idea m8 18-19st ish Id have thought


----------



## Guest

Gym done, was meant to do legs but 2 of the mma guys doing legs so did shoulders.

Tried something different today, hemo rage well and truly kicked in so had more energy than the Duracell bunny.

Worked upto my max weight in sets of 10 then 3 sets @ max weight to failure no more than 5 reps. A long session but can certainly feel it now, by the end of the session I could pick my tshirt up haha

*Warmup 5 min light jog, 5 min walk*

*
2 sets RC DB's*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press Maxed @ 42.5k*

*
Front DB Raise Maxed @ 20k*

*
Side DB Raise Maxed @ 20k*

*
Rear Delt Cable Pulls superset with FacePulls (No idea of weight on Delt Pulls, Stack on FacePulls)*

*
Lever Lat Raises 3 sets @ stack to failure*

*
Burnout Dropset on Shoulder Press machine from 125k failure right down to 40k failure*

Quite a long session tbh, enjoyed it shoulders throbbing now.

Dinner - 3 tins mackrel, small tub of italian style pasta with pineapple.

Lovely jubbly


----------



## Milky

What we doing tomorow then mate legs ?


----------



## Guest

Aye m8 was thinking , Mon - Legs, Tues - Chest/Tris, Wed - Back/Bi's, Thur - Shoulders


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye m8 was thinking , Mon - Legs, Tues - Chest/Tris, Wed - Back/Bi's, Thur - Shoulders


Sounds good to me matey.


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Aye m8 was thinking , Mon - Legs, Tues - Chest/Tris, Wed - Back/Bi's, Thur - Shoulders


Where's the cardio?.... :rolleye:


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> Where's the cardio?.... :rolleye:


After my holoday mate..


----------



## Guest

Cardio???? BLASPHEMY!!! haha

To be honest m8, I really should do some cardio my warmups dont really count.

Need to get my fat arse back out on the bike


----------



## Mingster

:lol: :lol: 

Couldn't resist guys lol....


----------



## Guest

Had another 2 tins of mackerel and a small portion of the pasta again about an hour ago, tiz very nice quite spicy and the pineapple goes well with it.

Will be getting it again


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Cardio???? BLASPHEMY!!! haha
> 
> To be honest m8, I really should do some cardio my warmups dont really count.
> 
> Need to get my fat arse back out on the bike


Jumpers for goal posts is where its at these days mate,forget the bike,was on the field with my lad yesterday for a few hours playing football,first 15 mins i thought i was gonna have heart attack lol after that though was good


----------



## liam0810

How are you finding that Hemo Rage pal? I'm after a new pre workout. Tried Jack3d, NO Xpldode, 1MR but none of them do anything anymore. I've had a break for about 6 months so want to try something. I just need that extra little push in the gym


----------



## Guest

I like the hemo rage m8, not quite as strong as jack3d or 1MR but you dont get that horrible skittish feeling later on in the night.

It sounds like you have got high tolerance m8, that I tried that 1MR a while back thought I was going to have heart attack really strong stuff.


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> I like the hemo rage m8, not quite as strong as jack3d or 1MR but you dont get that horrible skittish feeling later on in the night.
> 
> It sounds like you have got high tolerance m8, that I tried that 1MR a while back thought I was going to have heart attack really strong stuff.


I think I have mate, I'm on 200mcg of Chinese clen and have no shakes whatsoever! I'll get that hemp rage and mix it with red bull! That should get me going!


----------



## Guest

Legs done with Milky, near had him spewing so it was a good un haha.

*Warmup Light sets as per*

*
*

*
Working sets*

*
Hack Squat Machine 4 sets 10 wide stance, 10 close superset, >failure last set on both*

*
Leg Extension 4 sets of 10, >failure last set*

*
Ham Curls 4 sets of 10, >failure last set*

*
Calf Raises 4 sets of 10, >failure last set*

Was a tough one, had to spill myself down the stair on the way out.

Walked straight in to a smiling missus holding my tea in her hands 4 big grilled lamb chops in some chilly type sauce, and roast veggies (Peppers, Onion, Sweet Potato, Spring Onion) twas bang on!

Still hungry tho, will guzzle a shake down now see if that fills the gap.

Got the Evolution of Bodybuilding off milky so will have an early night and watch that I think.


----------



## Milky

Tw*t.....

that is all...


----------



## Guest

Well fcuk me my legs are sore this morning! Stiff as a post! Had a walk to the shop this morning thought that would help, just made me worse.

Only managed a coffee and a banana so far, feel a bit sick tbh will try and get some protein down me. Not much on work wise, so steady day for me.

Had that old cnut out again yesterday from next door but one, I was cutting the grass and trimming the hedge again, he come running out "Your not taking more off are you?" it wasnt what he said just the way he said it, needless to say he kopt for it straight away, just wasnt in the mood for the cnut. He soon scurried back in, nosey old bastard! just got no time for him now.


----------



## Guest

Chest and Tri's done, had to go early today its my nieces birthday today and shes having a 'Tea party' haha, shes only 5.

So got to do my Uncle Dave role and go round.

*Warmup - *

*
RC DB work 3 sets. 10 min walk, legs still sore as fcuk!*

*
*

*
Incline Bench - 4 sets 60k x20, 100k x10, 140k x7, 140k x5(No spotter so didnt push too hard)*

*
Decline DB (Not done these for a while) - 4 sets 30k x20, 40k x10, 50k x10, 55k x10 (all nice and slow full stretch)*

*
Cable Flys - 4 sets of 15-10 ?? Weight*

*
Pec Dec - 4 sets stack to failure*

*
EZ Bar OH Tri Extensions - 4 sets 2 x20k x15, 2 x40k xFailure*

*
Cable Pushdows 4 dropsets to failure in 1 go*

Red hot in the gym! Sweat was humping off me.

Dinner was 2 tins of tuna and salad, 2 scoop shake.

Just had 4 boiled eggs now.


----------



## Rob68

lol its a bit warm in them there gyms today aint it mate,seems like yours was the same as mine,all windows open but no air at all flowing through .

Leave the neighbour alone aswell you bully :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Haha he just cant help himself m8, ive lost all patience with him now. Tried being nice with him and he plays the cnut so thats it he gets both barrels now everytime.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Tell the neighbour to f off mate.

Good Benching there Dave, very strong indeed. You must have a big top end! What is your bodyweight atm?!


----------



## Guest

21st 6 atm m8


----------



## strongmanmatt

DO you do Squats or Deads at all?


----------



## Guest

Squats no m8, deads yeah once every 2 week.


----------



## Guest

Back / Bi's done, my god that was a graft. The heat in that gym is phenomenal, hadnt event picked a weight up and I was sweating.

*Warmup - WG Pulldowns, Straight Arm Pulldowns, CG Row*

*
*

*
Working sets -*

*
WG Lat Pulls superset with CG Palms in Pulls. 4 sets of 10 Failed Last set.*

*
CG Low Row 4 sets 15, 15, 12, 9/Failure*

*
Straight Arm Pulldowns 4 sets of 10 strict*

*
High Lever Rows 4 sets 15, 12, 9/Fail, 5/Fail (Strength quick disappearing here)*

*
DB Concentration Curls, Slight Rest then Hammers 4 sets 10x10, 9x9, 5x5, 5x5 Heavy as I could*

*
Over Hand Curls Oly Bar 3 sets to Failure*

Mega warm in there, proper graft to finish. Pretty sure hes got air con, just doesnt put it on tight sod haha

Food has been pretty much none existent today, just forcing a shake with oats and a scoop of peanut butter in down. Tend to loose appetite when its hot just drink tonnes. Wont do me any harm I suppose, just make sure I get a good feed in me tonight.

Breakfast was Coffee, Banana.

Hour later 2 eggs 2 toast.

Dinner - Tuna / salad sarnie from the shop

Pretty much not had anything since then, bar bottles of water. Big food tonight then, what to have decisions decisions...


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done nice and early this morning with the big fella. Gym much better, bit cooler today but still warm.

*Warmup Raises, Cuff work as per.*

*
*

*
Working sets - *

*
DB Shoulder Press - 30k x10, 40k x10, 45k x8/Failure (Getting there now)*

*
Front Raise - 10k x10, 12k x10, 15k x10/Failure (Strict as poss)*

*
Side Rasie - (As above)*

*
Rear Delt Cable - No Idea of weight, just numbered 3 sets 2 x10 1x Failure *

*
DB Shrugs - 40k x10, 50k x10, 57.5 x10 (Slow and holding each one)*

*
Machine Shoulder Press dropsets from 125k - 40k All > Failure*

Bolloxed now, food time. Shake and some Egg salad I think.

Im sure im getting Alzheimer's, just literally been stood at my front door for 5 mins trying to remember the alarm code, fully gone out of my head.... got it in the end but wtf!?


----------



## Guest

Arms done in the gym, surprise surprise the mma lads were in sparing so the air con and fans were all on....

*Warmup 10 min walk, light oh tri extentions, curls*

*
*

*
Working sets - *

*
Oly Bar Curls (Wide Grip) superset with Close Grip , slight rest between. 2 sets of 15, last set failure on both.*

*
OH Tricep Extensions 3 sets, last to failure*

*
Smith Machine CGBP 5x5 Heavy*

*
Oly Bar Over Hand Curls 3 sets, last to failure.*

Weighed myself today 21st dead on, dont know where 6lb has gone in 3 days??? I have upped my adex to 1mg eod the past week tho, maybe that?? God knows seems alot tho? Not complaining, onward and upward


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good Work Dave,

I'm suprised you don't do squats I thought most Bodybuilders do them!


----------



## Guest

strongmanmatt said:


> Good Work Dave,
> 
> I'm suprised you don't do squats I thought most Bodybuilders do them!


I struggle with the bar behind my head m8, not the most flexable.

I do Hack Sqauts on machine, and leg press more than makes up for it


----------



## Guest

Tonights tea sponsored by awesome!










Chicken, Salad, Chilly and Lime sauce.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Tonights tea sponsored by awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken, Salad, Chilly and Lime sauce.


Hope you ate both big fella!


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Tonights tea sponsored by awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken, Salad, Chilly and Lime sauce.


To a well qualified foody cook,reps(if i can)from another!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope you ate both big fella!


Pretty much m8, the lad didnt eat a quarter of it



biglbs said:


> To a well qualified foody cook,reps(if i can)from another!


Heh cheers mucka, t'was good!


----------



## Guest

Well diet went well and truly out the window tonight.

Missus came home ordered Chinese.

Prawn Toast, Crab and Sweetcorn Soup, Syrup and Chilly Spare Ribs, Beef and Cashew Nuts, Egg Fried Rice and Chips. And had 2 bottles of stella lovely jubbly!

Stuffed to the absolute brim!

Gym in the morning bit of guilt cardio me thinks haha


----------



## biglbs

Wine for me as sat!

Enjoy


----------



## Guest

Fell asleep on the sofa bed in the garden, burnt to a fcukin crisp!!


----------



## Tassotti

pics or nolobster


----------



## strongmanmatt

That dinner looks lush dave, I could quiet easily eat both plates because I'm a greedy asrehole. haha


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> pics or nolobster


I prefere lobster well cooked anyhow?


----------



## Guest

New week start of session - Chest and Tri's

*Warmup - RC DB's, Light presses and flys*

*
*

*
Incline DB - 4 sets. 30k x 10, 40k x10, 50k x8, 60k x3(struggled, im blaming the heat haha) so dropped to 55k and pushed another 4 out.*

*
Flat Bench - 3 sets 60k x10, 100k x10, 120k x6 (normally **** this, see excuse above)*

*
Lying Cable Fly - 4 sets of 10 (No idea of weight)*

*
Pec Dec - 3 sets all stack to failure *

*
CGBP - 5x5 100k*

*
OH EZbar Tri Extenstions 3 sets - 20k+bar x15, 2x 40k +bar to failure*

Food not been the best today either, struggling to eat tbh just drinking like a fish.

Just forced a big shake down, 3 scoops whey, 2 pots of vanilla greek yoghurt, 1 banana, 2 scoops oats, 3/4 pint milk. Was nice tbh, bit thick tho hense the 3/4 of a pint to thin it out a bit.

Homemade burgers tonight for tea, lean mince, onion, egg, chopped chilly then made into big fcuk off burgers and whacked under the grill.

Normal salad and toasted wholemeal buns, plenty of tom c on there.

Getting hungry just trying that out.


----------



## Milky

Like Arnie says mate " l'll be back " !!!


----------



## Guest

Aye its a cnut getting them db's up on my own haha.


----------



## Guest

Breakfast done, just letting it settle then off to the gym give the legs a thorough going over now its a bit cooler.

7.30am - Big shake, 3 scoops whey, 2 scoops oats, 1 banana, 2 greek yoghurt, 1 actimel, 3/4 pint of milk. Vits / Oils, strong espresso.

9am - 2 boiled eggs, 1 seeded toast

Will post back in a bit with legs workout.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good one Dave. Good to see all still going well. This heats a right cvnt though for the gym isn't it!!


----------



## Guest

Cheers pal, aye its a tough un, just saps everything out of you.

Will give it some hammer today tho, quite a bit cooler here so its go time haha.

Have a good un mucka


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Cheers pal, aye its a tough un, just saps everything out of you.
> 
> Will give it some hammer today tho, quite a bit cooler here so its go time haha.
> 
> Have a good un mucka


Certainly does. I'm on low cals, t3 and tren too so am really feeling it! Things we do eh?!

You too mate


----------



## Mingster

See how many squat reps you get with 100kg mate.... :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Legs done, grueler of a session.

*Warmup - 10 min incline walk, light sets - squat, leg extension, calf raise, sldl.*

*
*

*
Squats - 60k x10*

*
Straight onto the mingster challenge (Reps @100k), Had to give up, was comfy(ish) @ 15 but shoulder aching like a fcuker. Really need to work on flexibility. Arms just dont go back that far, feels like my shoulder / pec is going to snap.*

*
Leg Press (wide stance) - 6 sets - 50k x15, 100k x 15, 150k x12, 200k x10, 200k x8, 100k - failure wasnt counting too busy not passing out*

*
Hack Squat Machine (Close stance) - 4 sets 50k x15, 100k x10, 150k x10, 150k [email protected] (Legs on fire!)*

*
Ham Curls - 4 sets - 50k x15, 70k x10, 80k x10, 85k x6failure *

*
Leg Extensions (toes vertical holding @ top)- 3 sets - 60k x15, stack x9 failure, stack x8 failure*

*
Standing Calf Raises - No idea weight 4 sets x15, x15, x10, x12failure*

Quite sore now, quick shower before im summonsed out shopping with the ball and chain.

Back upto scotland next week for 10 days working up in Kintore, outskirts of aberdeen. Fly out 5th June, back on the 15th so will have to sort the gym out up there 10 days is a bit much to miss.


----------



## Mingster

HaHa. Tough going those high rep squats lol. My knees are still giving me gyp now. Good session there Dave. You're getting well consistent with your workouts these days and that's what gets the results:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Aye Im quite driven when it comes to the gym, bonus being I actually like going so bit easier.

Not far off coming to the end of my course now, 1-2 week max looking at whats left. So its drop back to cruise and big diet / dnp time.

Aiming for 10% bf, If.. (WHEN) I get there Ill be very impressed!


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Aye Im quite driven when it comes to the gym, bonus being I actually like going so bit easier.
> 
> Not far off coming to the end of my course now, 1-2 week max looking at whats left. So its drop back to cruise and big diet / dnp time.
> 
> Aiming for 10% bf, If.. (WHEN) I get there Ill be very impressed!


Aye, it's a big bonus to enjoy the self-inflicted torture

I've got my trt jab at the docs this afternoon, then 6 weeks left on cycle. Then I'll be cruising for around 8 weeks just on my trt dose with maybe an oral here and there lol. Then another cycle September ish time.


----------



## Rob68

Nice going on Mings leg rep challenge,think i might have a bash at that this friday,give me a reasonable target to hit mate see what i can do


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Legs done, grueler of a session.
> 
> *Warmup - 10 min incline walk, light sets - squat, leg extension, calf raise, sldl.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Squats - 60k x10*
> 
> *
> Straight onto the mingster challenge (Reps @100k), Had to give up, was comfy(ish) @ 15 but shoulder aching like a fcuker. Really need to work on flexibility. Arms just dont go back that far, feels like my shoulder / pec is going to snap.*
> 
> *
> Leg Press (wide stance) - 6 sets - 50k x15, 100k x 15, 150k x12, 200k x10, 200k x8, 100k - failure wasnt counting too busy not passing out*
> 
> *
> Hack Squat Machine (Close stance) - 4 sets 50k x15, 100k x10, 150k x10, 150k [email protected] (Legs on fire!)*
> 
> *
> Ham Curls - 4 sets - 50k x15, 70k x10, 80k x10, 85k x6failure *
> 
> *
> Leg Extensions (toes vertical holding @ top)- 3 sets - 60k x15, stack x9 failure, stack x8 failure*
> 
> *
> Standing Calf Raises - No idea weight 4 sets x15, x15, x10, x12failure*
> 
> Quite sore now, quick shower before im summonsed out shopping with the ball and chain.
> 
> Back upto scotland next week for 10 days working up in Kintore, outskirts of aberdeen. Fly out 5th June, back on the 15th so will have to sort the gym out up there 10 days is a bit much to miss.


Good honest post there,twas a good session either way a?

I struggle to be flexible enough these days for squats,then i aint flexible at all ,never was lol


----------



## Rob68

Rob68 said:


> Nice going on Mings leg rep challenge,think i might have a bash at that this friday,give me a reasonable target to hit mate see what i can do


Ok will make my own target up lol


----------



## Guest

Back / Bi's done -

*Warmup was 10 mins incline walk, and light sets of rows, deads, pulldowns.*

*
*

*
Working sets - *

*
Deadlift - 60k x10, 100k x10, 140k x5, 180k x5, 200k x5, 200k x5 (Didnt want to push too hard, all form. Felt it in the legs today, still aching from yesterday)*

*
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - 15 x60k, 15 x90k, 11/fail x125k*

*
Close Grip Pull Down (Palms Over) - 15 x60k, 10 x90k, 8/fail x125k*

*
Close Grip Low Row - 15 x60k, 15 x80k, 10/fail x100k*

*
Wide Grip Row - 15 x60k, 10 x80k, 10/fail x100k*

*
DB Curls superset with Hammers 10 + 10 (2 sets) - Heavy as poss >failure (2 sets)*

Breakfast pretty much none existent this morning, just couldnt eat. So not forcing myself. Alls Ive had was a coffee and an apple.

Just drinking a big shake again. 3 scoops whey, 2 scoops oats, 3 tbsp Greek yoghurt, banana, 3/4 pint milk.

Got some chops in the fridge ready for the grill this afternoon


----------



## Rob68

Nice session mate,great deadlifting,do you just use your hands ,no chalk straps or owt ?


----------



## Guest

Used the straps @ 180 + 200 m8, start to struggle with grip about 160+


----------



## biglbs

Nice stuff mate,back is so important for that thickness in upper body,hence your avi!

I realy want to train but i feel so knackered at moment,i just cannot:cursing:My test level has bottomed right out now,still awaiting friggin results of scan.

It keeps me going watchin you guys smashin it though for now.


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Used the straps @ 180 + 200 m8, start to struggle with grip about 160+


Get tennis balls and squeeze them regularly during the day mate it helps grip,another one is plasticine from fridge,work it until it softens up,i pull 220k no straps/chalk at all!


----------



## Guest

Aye ive got some crushers m8, should do them every night, just always forget haha.


----------



## Milky

No words needed...


----------



## Guest

Got them pics m8, insane how much money is about there m8. Just them 3 cars alone your talking a million


----------



## Milky

Dave:3162771 said:


> Got them pics m8, insane how much money is about there m8. Just them 3 cars alone your talking a million


Fu*king unreal mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> No words needed...


Very rare Porsche that one. Never seen one in the flesh. Think they were about £400k new, probably worth more now!


----------



## biglbs

That'swhere my car went?!!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Very rare Porsche that one. Never seen one in the flesh. Think they were about £400k new, probably worth more now!


959?


----------



## Guest

Carrera GT that m8 I think


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Carrera GT that m8 I think


I am not up on my VW's anymore:lol:


----------



## Guest

Too small for the big guys m8, be like sardines in a tin. A very fast sardine tin tho


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Too small for the big guys m8, be like sardines in a tin. A very fast sardine tin tho


One on each foot would go well IMO:lol:


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done - good session

*Warmup RC DB's and light sets as per.*

*
*

*
DB Shoulder Press 4 sets. 30k x15, 35k x10, 40k x10, 45k x9fail (Ill have them 50's for 10 soon enough)*

*
Lateral Raises - 4 sets. 10k x15, 15k x10, 17.5k x10fail, 12.5k x12fail (Strict)*

*
Rear Delt Cables - 4 sets. No idea weight, but as above heavy to 3rd set, then drop weight and burnout.*

*
Standing Bar Raises - 4 sets. 25k x15, 30k x10, 35k x8fail, 25k x8fail*

*
DB Shrugs - 50k x15, 60k x15, 60k x12, 60k x12 didnt fail but felt it all none the less.*

*
UR Rows - 2 sets 50k x15, 50k x12fail*

Few pic's, weighed in @ 21st.1 weight seems to be settling down again.


----------



## Mingster

Top stuff mate:thumb: Glad to see everything going so well.


----------



## Tassotti

That vest is fcxuking awesome !!!


----------



## Mingster

Tassotti said:


> That vest is fcxuking awesome !!!


But he needs colour co-ordinated trainers:whistling:


----------



## Guest

They are actually star wars trainers m8 believe it or not. :lol: (Wow how sad do I look now haha) The missus bought them me... honest haha


----------



## Rob68

*Rob goes back to his own journal to check if Dave ever commented on his socks before unsubscribing from soft lads journal * :lol: :lol:

Beard gets any longer mate you`ll be doubling for chewbacca :lol:


----------



## Guest

Hahaha nowt wrong with the socks m8, they are my best ones. I just plain refuse to wear white socks!!!

Could do with a shave tho, just cba :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Hahaha nowt wrong with the socks m8, they are my best ones. I just plain refuse to wear white socks!!!
> 
> Could do with a shave tho, just cba :lol:


They your Princess Leia ones ? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Hahahaha horrbile cnut :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> They are actually star wars trainers m8 believe it or not. :lol: (Wow how sad do I look now haha) The missus bought them me... honest haha


The odour strikes back! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Up at the crack of a sparrows fart this morning, sorting all my crap out for scotland on tuesday. Busy weekend!

Suitcase, all ironed and packed, books and laptop all ready to go.

Got a mates wedding tomorrow afternoon / night, will more than likely end up drinking, all the lads I grew up with so will no doubt get messy haha.

Going out for the missus' birthday on sunday with her sister and her lot (they share the same birthday, not twins 8 years apart) so again will end up pissed more than likely haha.

Today going to watch Prometheus, then the gym, then the the rest of the day and Monday helping my mum her other half move into her new house down here, moved down here from scotland (Dreaded this day for a while now, it means constant mythering and random visits I know it!!! Just when I thought we were safe...)

Foods been pretty spot on the past week or so, not derailed at all, if anything not eaten enough.

Will report back later after the gym, have a good day chaps


----------



## biglbs

Haha,i can here it now..."Just coming past and wondered if you where in....":lol:


----------



## Guest

Exactly that m8 :cursing: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Exactly that m8 :cursing: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Milky

Cant fu*king wait to get back mate.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Up at the crack of a sparrows fart this morning, sorting all my crap out for scotland on tuesday. Busy weekend!
> 
> Suitcase, all ironed and packed, books and laptop all ready to go.
> 
> Got a mates wedding tomorrow afternoon / night, will more than likely end up drinking, all the lads I grew up with so will no doubt get messy haha.
> 
> Going out for the missus' birthday on sunday with her sister and her lot (they share the same birthday, not twins 8 years apart) so again will end up pissed more than likely haha.
> 
> Today going to watch Prometheus, then the gym, then the the rest of the day and Monday helping my mum her other half move into her new house down here, moved down here from scotland *(Dreaded this day for a while now, it means constant mythering and random visits I know it!!! Just when I thought we were safe...)*
> 
> Foods been pretty spot on the past week or so, not derailed at all, if anything not eaten enough.
> 
> Will report back later after the gym, have a good day chaps


PMSL mate you have me in stitches :lol:

Have a good w.end pal,hope the scotland trip goes ok to bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Sat at home bored so decided to gym it.

Did Chest / Tri's

*Warmup DB Cuff rotations, light fly's, presses.*

*
*

*
Working sets - *

*
Slight Incline Bar - 5 sets, 60k x15, 100k x10, 140k x8, 140k x6, 60k Slow > Failure*

*
Standing Cable Fly - No idea of weight, 4 sets. Fail on 3rd set drop weight and fail again.*

*
Incline DB Fly - 4 sets, 20k x15, 30k x10, 35k x10, 25k > Failure*

*
CGBP - 3 sets, 60k x15, 100k > Fail(6), 100k > Fail(4)*

*
OH Tri Extension 2 sets - 20k+EZ Bar x 15, 40k x5 (Shoulder pulled, so stopped)*

*
Burnout Dropset on Seated Bench Machine - 125k > 60k Fail*

*
*

And home, good session. Shoulder feels fine now must have just been a twinge wasnt going to risk it anyway.

Weighed in @ 21st dead on.

Got 1 maybe 2 jabs left before end of course then its cruise for 4-6 week and DNP/T3 for 2 week hopefully get me near where I want to be.

Soon see anyway


----------



## liam0810

How you found training without Milky? I bet youve done better as I could tell he was a hindrance to you ha!

Will you be training up in Scotland or you relaxing and just sitting in your room eating haggis and deep fried mars bars?


----------



## Milky

liam0810:3170035 said:


> How you found training without Milky? I bet youve done better as I could tell he was a hindrance to you ha!
> 
> Will you be training up in Scotland or you relaxing and just sitting in your room eating haggis and deep fried mars bars?


Oi cheeky tw*t.

Heading home mate. Mite join you tomorow.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Oi cheeky tw*t.
> 
> Heading home mate. Mite join you tomorow.


Ha ha I thought that might be the reply when you seen that!


----------



## Guest

Aye mate I'll train up in Scotland, be bored out my mind up there for 10 days.


----------



## Guest

Well just this second got in, its already started! Ill get to that in a mo

*Back session - Warmup light sets as per*

*
*

*
Wide Grip Lat Pulldown - 4 sets of 12. Last set fail on 10 (stack)*

*
CG Low Cable Row - 4 sets 10 Last set fail on 10 (stack)*

*
Upright Cable Pulldowns - 3 sets Fail last set (stack)*

*
BO DB Rows - 2 sets 45k x12, 55k x10*

*
Tbar Row - 3 sets @40k*

And finished good session, good to have George back bit of a natter while training have the crack.

Didnt even get through the door 1 minute, literally hadnt even taken my trainers off, guess who's round??....

Had to go to Bolton to pick a fridge up for their new house, he needed a lift with it. Got round to the new house (lovely place tho, really nice!) ended up fitting the fridge, putting the hoover together (fcuking dysons come in a million pieces)

Just about to whip in the shower and get tea on the go, absolutely hank marvin! Stomach thinks my throat has been cut.


----------



## Mingster

HaHa. Bet you lose more weight running about doing stuff from now on than the dnp ever shifted:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done, good session with the big fella.

*Warmup light presses, 10 min walk.*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press - 30k x10, 40k x10, 45k x8/fail*

*
Side DB Raises - 10k x10, 15k x10, 17.5k x10/fail*

*
Rear Delt Cables - 3 sets (Really need to find how the weight works on that cnuting machine) last set fail*

*
Front DB Raises - 12.5k x10, 15k x10, 17.5k x10*

*
DB Shrugs - 40k x15, 50k x15, 55k x15*

*
Machine Shoulder Press Burnout - 125k x16fail no rest 60k x11fail *

And done, just eating my way through mega shake. 3 scoops whey, 2 bananas, 2 scoops oats, 3 tbsp greek Yoghurt, 3/4 pint milk.

Last week of course, last jab tonight fly out first thing tomorrow so get it done tonight.

Soon as I get back its cruise dose of test e, diet and dnp time. Going to be hell haha.

Going to be a long 2 week, place where we are going has got no internet :cursing: , fingers crossed will get a half decent phone signal. Will be like being in the stone ages, loading the laptop full of films as I type.


----------



## Guest

Just got the wife to do my callipers (Parrillo Method - http://www.linear-software.com/online.html)

Chest - 22

Abdominal - 29

Thigh - 25

Bicep - 13

Tricep - 15

Subscapular - 11

Suprailiac - 27

Lower Back - 33

Calf - 22

Body Fat% - 18.14

Kgs of Body Fat - 24.18

Lean Body Weight - 109.12

Dropped since last time, so pleased. The upcoming diet should see that plummet.

Next stop 10%!


----------



## Guest

Got up here this morning, already bored!

Been shopping and got my food in, 7 packets microwavable rice, couple of packs of chicken in mango, chicken with salsa, fresh monk fish, lean mince and some nice steak, and some frozen veg. Should see me right for the week.

No gym tonight, sorting all my crap out for tomorrow and a bit of swatting up in the books.

Early start in the morning 6.30-2.30 so not all bad, taking my gym stuff with me then its straight off to Results Gym in Aberdeen (if I can find it), give the legs some hammer.


----------



## Guest

Just got back from the gym, its a very small but hardcore gym. Bit too small really.

Did Chest / Tri's as there was a couple of fellas doing legs.

*Warmup DB Cuff work, Light presses as per.*

*
*

*
Working sets - *

*
Inc DB Press - 30 x15, 40 x10, 50 x8, 60 x 7fail, 60 x5fail*

*
Flat DB Press - 50's 2 sets to failure*

*
DB Fly - 20 x15, 30 x10, 35 x6Fail*

*
Single Arm Tri Pulldowns (Supinated grip) 3 sets, last set fail*

*
Flat Bar Pushdowns 3 sets stack > failure*

By the time I was done I was sweating my cock off, red hot in there.

Some woman came in, body on her was amazing! Got speaking to her, she was fresh back from a show forget where, she did say, I was obviously not listening just admiring the view, absolutely amazing figure on her. :w00t:

Back or Legs tomorrow depending, the guy said it gets busy after 6, so will try and get down straight away after work tomorrow.

Not going to bother weekend, he was saying its gets quite busy with the young lads come in in packs, so not bothering.

Tea was 300g steak and half a pack of brown micronuked rice, with some caramalised onion thing (Bang on!)

Shower, Shake and film in bed I think..


----------



## Milky

You not thought of getting a dongle for your laptop mate /


----------



## Guest

I get btopenzone mate it's a WiFi thing being on infinity.


----------



## Guest

Not bothering with the gym tonight just cba, head burnt out! Long day!

Stopped in a local butchers and get myself a big lump of steak again for tea, steak, veg and rice on the cards.

Food > shower > tv in bed, been hard at it from 6 this morning till 4, just want to chill out.

Managed to get myself a free pass off one of the lads on the course to DW Sports for weekend, been there before gym is ok, but sauna and swimming pool is the kiddy!

Soak, swim and relax ooooh yes! Looking forward to it.

Food wise, been bang on.

Breakfast - Shake, Weetabix, fruit

Dinner - Whatever is on at work. Usually half decent food, yesterday was Lasagne and Veg, today was Corned Beef Hash.

Having a protein shake about half 2 ish

Tea - Meat, Veg and Rice or equivalent

Shake before bed

Doing me fine, tbh, not feeling hungry at all so alls good so far.


----------



## Guest

15oz rump steak gonners! t'was the best steak ive had in ages!!!


----------



## Milky

Not training myself mate, rough as fu*k with food poisoning from last night.


----------



## Guest

Just watched a corking film The Raid. Hands down one of the best films ive watched in a good while. The fight scenes are superb!

http://www.putlocker.com/file/A67148BF4C67C1B8# - free stream if you are bored


----------



## biglbs

Nice one buddy,you ok?


----------



## Guest

Aye sound ta m8, working away so training taking a slight knock. Other than that alls ****** dorey. How bout you m8? Read you missed your docs appointment haha, when do you get the results now then?


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Aye sound ta m8, working away so training taking a slight knock. Other than that alls ****** dorey. How bout you m8? Read you missed your docs appointment haha, when do you get the results now then?


Next week,i have decided that i will not be needing Fook all,i would have heard if i was gonna tumble a?


----------



## Guest

Aye anything bad he would have been onto you. So whats the plan now then, back at it or rest up and re focus?


----------



## biglbs

Mate i have been sneaking in a few,but been very busy,as i have just started yet another side line of Motorhomes,just sold a winny and bought a talbot elldiss,so training will have to fit in as needs must,however a little plan is on the way and a i rarely stop peps,they are great!I swear i have lost little size,and feel good!


----------



## Rob68

Have just watched that film you posted Dave,they like a bit of a tussle them fcukers dont they lol

That website putlocker is there more films on there that are free to watch,do i have to make an account,not to sure about downloading films,dont mind just watching it if its streamed


----------



## Guest

Ive not got a clue m8, have a look. I got the link off a mate, id imagine so.

Went to the gym, didnt even bother going in rammed. Bollox to waiting 10 mins for everything. Ended up walking up and down the beach front for an hour.

Stopped off at tesco on the way home, reggae reggae chicken and rice for tea.

Got myself a breakfast pack 1st thing this morning, sausages, square sausage black pudding and toast. Not so keen on the square sausage, tastes like minced spam.

The rest of it was ace.

Didnt have any dinner, just a shake and some fruit.

Thats about it from me really, bored, sick of watching films already feeling caged in. Going to try the gym in the morning, fella said its not busy first thing.

So fingers crossed ill get a decent session in.


----------



## Guest

Tonights tea. 2 chicken breasts in reggae sauce, brown rice, stuffed olives, plum tomatoes.

Enjoyed every morsel!


----------



## Guest

Well got to the gym, and the fcuking thing is closed. Fella outside said no ones turned up.

Gutted tbh, ended up going for a walk again on the beach front, weather isnt bad here today, nice and cool but not cold. Walked the length of the beach and back again.

Roll on friday, home and back to a decent routine.


----------



## Guest

Just stopped for dinner so thought id get a quick update in.

Food wise been pretty much bob on, breakfast today was shake, pb, oats. 2 pieces of burgen bread toast.

Dinner just had 2 chicken breasts no idea weight, rice and broccoli.

Brought a shake/w oats in with me ready for when I finish, see me till after I get back from the gym.

Mince / Veg tonight for tea, all ready to be thrown in the pan.

Heading straight to the gym on way home, need to get a couple of sessions in no matter what they are, can catch up whatever I miss fri and sat.

Hopefully get legs or shoulders in. Not much in the way of back equipment there other than an oly bar.

Will see, really frustrating not being able to train properly suppose its just part and parcel of working away, just get on with it.

Anyway, best get back to it, earlier we are done earlier finish.

Will update tonight with a good session put in (hopefully)


----------



## Milky

Gets your goat mate missing out on the gym.


----------



## Guest

Its decided, that gym is the worst gym ive ever been to. How he makes money in there ill never know. Far far too small and not enough equipment.

Got up there about 4 ish, 5 people in, all the machines / benches being used (Well all 2 of them). Just turned around and walked out, fcuk it, ill just do friday, sat and sun Push Pulls Legs when I get home.

Sick of wasting my time going there. Well fcuked off!

Stopped off in the co-op, big steak to cheer me up, left the mince in the fridge for tomorrow.

Steak, Rice and Onions and a big bottle of lime flavoured water, lovely jubbly.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Its decided, that gym is the worst gym ive ever been to. How he makes money in there ill never know. Far far too small and not enough equipment.
> 
> Got up there about 4 ish, 5 people in, all the machines / benches being used (Well all 2 of them). Just turned around and walked out, fcuk it, ill just do friday, sat and sun Push Pulls Legs when I get home.
> 
> Sick of wasting my time going there. Well fcuked off!
> 
> Stopped off in the co-op, big steak to cheer me up, left the mince in the fridge for tomorrow.
> 
> Steak, Rice and Onions and a big bottle of lime flavoured water, lovely jubbly.


get your hand in your pocket you tight git and pay the tenner !


----------



## Guest

Balls to that m8, I dont care how good the gym is. Plus id more than likely have to do all the induction bollox with it being a ponsey gym


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> get your hand in your pocket you tight git and pay the tenner !


What tenner?

Not £30?

for an ice cream out of my new van???


----------



## Guest

Bit of good news off my lad, hes just been picked for the regional rugby team (Bury) :thumb:

Hes doing well, proud of him


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Bit of good news off my lad, hes just been picked for the regional rugby team (Bury) :thumb:
> 
> Hes doing well, proud of him


If he's got your genes then no wonders he's probably a unit!


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Bit of good news off my lad, hes just been picked for the regional rugby team (Bury) :thumb:
> 
> Hes doing well, proud of him


Top man


----------



## Guest

No gym tonight, have however done a bit through shear boredom

*100 press ups, feet on couch - 40, 25, 15, 15, 5*

*
100 dips off chair low more of a tricep push - 20, 20, 20, 20, 10, 5, 5 (these hurt)*

*
100 crunches - 30, 30, 20, 20*

*
105 single leg bw calf raises off step - 25, 25, 25, 10, 10, 10*

Got a good sweat on tbh, was harder than I thought it would be, feeling much better feel like ive done a bit.

Quick shower now, mince and rice for tea. Early night and watch the inside of my eyelids for a few hours.


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> No gym tonight, have however done a bit through shear boredom
> 
> *100 press ups, feet on couch - 40, 25, 15, 15, 5*
> 
> *
> 100 dips off chair low more of a tricep push - 20, 20, 20, 20, 10, 5, 5 (these hurt)*
> 
> *
> 100 crunches - 30, 30, 20, 20*
> 
> *
> 100 single leg bw calf raises off step - 25, 25, 25, 10, 10, 10*
> 
> Got a good sweat on tbh, was harder than I thought it would be, feeling much better feel like ive done a bit.
> 
> Quick shower now, mince and rice for tea. Early night and watch the inside of my eyelids for a few hours.


I do daft stuff like this from time to time, mate. Usually when I'm stuck in a waiting room or bored like you lol. It is surprising how difficult they can be and they will do you a fair bit of good I reckon.


----------



## Guest

Aye m8, suprised how tired I feel now like. Been a while since ive done anything like this tbh, glad I did.


----------



## Mingster

I'm a bit of a sicko in that I quite enjoy high rep, painful stuff

It does you good to do something a bit different.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Couldn't agree more mate!


----------



## Rob68

Great news about your lad mate,must be pretty proud of him :thumbup1:

Please tell me you had the rocky theme tune playing tonight while you were doing your workout :lol:


----------



## Guest

This on repeat m8 :lol:


----------



## Guest

Aye Con's done really well, considering he only started playing properly beginning of the year hes flown on.

Plus it gets him out the house m8, anything that gets him off the xbox and out doing some exercise can only be good haha

Only 2 chosen from his school, and 4 from his local team so hes done really well. Training starts this week, again if he puts the effort in it can all lead onto going to the rugby academy from there aswell.

He seems to enjoy it so couldnt ask for more tbh


----------



## Milky

Soon be home brother..


----------



## Rob68

How long you got left up there ?

You gonna go to 3 days training with milky while he doing his cut ?


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> No gym tonight, have however done a bit through shear boredom
> 
> *100 press ups, feet on couch - 40, 25, 15, 15, 5*
> 
> *
> 100 dips off chair low more of a tricep push - 20, 20, 20, 20, 10, 5, 5 (these hurt)*
> 
> *
> 100 crunches - 30, 30, 20, 20*
> 
> *
> 105 single leg bw calf raises off step - 25, 25, 25, 10, 10, 10*
> 
> Got a good sweat on tbh, was harder than I thought it would be, feeling much better feel like ive done a bit.
> 
> Quick shower now, mince and rice for tea. Early night and watch the inside of my eyelids for a few hours.


Edit cracking work,a real change a?


----------



## Milky

Rob68:3198627 said:


> How long you got left up there ?
> 
> You gonna go to 3 days training with milky while he doing his cut ?


Been thinking this myself mate re your 10 % BF goal.

Be gutted if you dont fancy it but will understand.


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> Been thinking this myself mate re your 10 % BF goal.
> 
> Be gutted if you dont fancy it but will understand.


Dont think you will have a problem there sure he will be the one to help and push you training wise,only reason i asked was i know how much dave loves going to the gym pretty much daily if you get me


----------



## Milky

Rob68:3198824 said:


> Dont think you will have a problem there sure he will be the one to help and push you training wise,only reason i asked was i know how much dave loves going to the gym pretty much daily if you get me


Must be honest mate finding it odd myself but its what the boss said.


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> Must be honest mate finding it odd myself but its what the boss said.


Personally think it might suit you for a while,least you know you have 3 days that you have to hit the gym,3 days that you can try make sure work doesnt get in the way rather than 5 days,plus recovery time to


----------



## Guest

Aye im still unsure about the 3 day training. I have tried it in the past and just felt restless on the off days. Especially with now not having a physically demanding job suck as George.

Think everyone is different as to what they feel works for them? Not doubting Paul by any means, his physique speaks for itself

That plus not being able to write anything down in my journal, Milky has paid for a service and me documenting half of it wouldnt be fair on either him or Paul tbh.

I quite enjoy giving the journal updates, be it for a kick up the **** every now and again or a bit of motivation.

Think the best way for me, is to carry on doing what im doing. Ill still be in the gym at normal times so helping with spotting wont be a problem, plus if im not there Jamie (PT lad there) will jump in.

I feel that keeping consistent through any routine is the big one, plus im pretty settled in where im at atm.

Im seeing changes, so dont see any need to change what is working for me atm, although always open to suggestions.

End of the day its a hobby for me, im not looking at entering any shows, I just want to look half decent (Ill get there eventually.... cnuts for laughing)


----------



## Rob68

Totally understand what your saying Dave,like i said i know you like training pretty much every day,same-ish for me with the lad i train with sometimes,he might be in the gym same time but doing totally opposite to what im doing,but is there if needed for a spot or the like


----------



## Guest

Another bit of good news today, the company that took over our old company just offered me any training I might need at no expense to me.

So looking into my Air and Sea courses now, get some big money on the go as a consultant and get me out of the classroom teaching ADR. Winner!

At the mo we are just fulfilling the old companies work agreements with clients, and slowly handing the reins over to the new. We are employed by them but just making ourselves redundant over time.


----------



## Guest

All done! Suitcase packed and ready for the off first thing in the morning. Fly out @ half 6, home for half 7, smash holes out of the missus for an hour, grab an hours kip, off to the gym for big session, come back round 2 smashing holes out of the missus again ill be right then.

Normal service will resume!

Plus note - finished that god awful mocha flavored protein. Thank fcuk for that, never get that again.

Big 400g steak down the hatch aswell, some basmati rice and onion relish on the steak, bang on!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> All done! Suitcase packed and ready for the off first thing in the morning. Fly out @ half 6, home for half 7, smash holes out of the missus for an hour, grab an hours kip, off to the gym for big session, come back round 2 smashing holes out of the missus again ill be right then.
> 
> Normal service will resume!
> 
> Plus note - finished that god awful mocha flavored protein. Thank fcuk for that, never get that again.
> 
> Big 400g steak down the hatch aswell, some basmati rice and onion relish on the steak, bang on!


I hope your lad never looks on here mate he would be mortified !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I hope your lad never looks on here mate he would be mortified !


 mg:


----------



## Rob68

Just hope for your sake Dave the missus hasnt got a headache :lol:


----------



## Guest

Aaaaand im spent haha.

Thats my cardio done for the day haha :lol:

Quick shower, shorts and tshirt on and off to the gym


----------



## Rob68

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Not even home 2 hours and get a call off my mum to come fix her pc.... :cursing:

Been and fixed that bag of ****e and went to the gym.

*Shoulders - *

*
RC Cuff and light f/s/r raises warmups*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press. 30k x15, 40k x15, 45k x7(Fail), 45k x5(Fail)*

*
Side Raises 10k x15, 15k x15, 20k(single arm) x8(Fail), 20k x8(Fail)*

*
Face Pulls Half stack x15, stack x 10, stack x8(Fail) stack x6(Fail)*

*
Front Raises (Thumbs up) 15k x15, 15k x12, 20k x5(Fail)*

*
Reverse Fly Machine stack x12(Fail) stack x6(Fail)*

*
OHP Oly Bar burntout 60k 3 sets to failure didnt count*

*
*

Was starving by the end of it, got some nutrition post workout bar off the lad at the counter, fcuk me! id rather have eaten the insole out of a groundworkers boot - fcuking awful!

Just guzzling a big shake - 3 scoops whey, 2 scoops oats, 2 tbsp greek yoghurt, 1tbsp peanut butter.

Weighed in @ 20st 12


----------



## Rob68

Lmao was gonna say your ma would be waiting for you when you got home :lol:


----------



## Guest

Aye m8, its like a spider sense. She just knows haha 'I know ill myther Dave, I wont bother calling Chris or Denise (Bro and Sister)'


----------



## Rob68

Think you`ll be moving again soon mate,what with your neighbour n now your ma mythering lol


----------



## Guest

To scotland haha


----------



## Guest

Rise and Shine, proper nights sleep last feeling ace.

0800 - 3scoop shake, 2scoops oats, water, strong coffee, banana.

1000 - 4 scrambled eggs on the go ready for breakfast

Just starting my cruise today so its 3 weeks of 1ml (Let the deca clear my system) then dropping that to .5 for another 6 week or so.

Really contemplating jumping back on the dnp whilst cruising to hopefully minimize any muscle loss, will be adding T3 with it this time, again only a 2 week stint, 200mg 1st 5 days then 200/400 rotation like last time.

Need to have a good think about it.

Traps and rear delts on fire this morning, sign of a good workout I suppose.

Looking at getting to the gym for 11 ish, back workout


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Rise and Shine, proper nights sleep last feeling ace.
> 
> 0800 - 3scoop shake, 2scoops oats, water, strong coffee, banana.
> 
> 1000 - 4 scrambled eggs on the go ready for breakfast
> 
> Just starting my cruise today so its 3 weeks of 1ml (Let the deca clear my system) then dropping that to .5 for another 6 week or so.
> 
> Really contemplating jumping back on the dnp whilst cruising to hopefully minimize any muscle loss, will be adding T3 with it this time, again only a 2 week stint, 200mg 1st 5 days then 200/400 rotation like last time.
> 
> Need to have a good think about it.
> 
> Traps and rear delts on fire this morning, sign of a good workout I suppose.
> 
> Looking at getting to the gym for 11 ish, back workout


you mean 1 ml of test for your cruise per week mate (250mg) ???

i would suggest you cruise on a little higher than that if thats the case especially on dnp aswell

just my opinion


----------



## Guest

The test ive got is t400, so 3 weeks @ 1ml (400mg) let the deca pass.

Then drop to .5ml (200mg) e5d I think it was last time.

I could actually do the DNP whist on the 400mg, like you say might be better, just that added security


----------



## Mingster

Cruise sounds good, mate:thumbup1: although I have no experience of dnp and don't really fancy it tbh. The test doses look spot on. I'll be doing a 8 week cruise shortly using only my trt dose which averages out at 100mg per week, but will probably be a little lower than that in actuality. I will boost this with a short of sust if required

I'm also going to run the pro hormone Trenavol V just for the hell of it


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> The test ive got is t400, so 3 weeks @ 1ml (400mg) let the deca pass.
> 
> Then drop to .5ml (200mg) e5d I think it was last time.
> 
> I could actually do the DNP whist on the 400mg, like you say might be better, just that added security


i see mate then yes your right bro...

how do you think the decca has done for you mate ??


----------



## Guest

Its been good, this time my diet hasnt really been shakey, been quite good with it so shaping up well m8.

I have dropped bf% but stayed more or less at same weight so that itself speaks volumes. Felt well m8 would almost certainly run it again.

I did add the adex (0.5 - 1mg eod) in this time, so dont know wether that kept my bloat down or what not, id imagine it has, vits and other supps were as normal m8, they dont change at all Vit C 4x500mg tabs per day, multi vits 2 a day, fish oils 3 a day

Just need to focus now while on this cruise, drop to there I want to be and build on that. This will be the test for me id imagine, but determined and will do it regardless.


----------



## flinty90

i thought adex etc went against decca in some way ??? or am i talking b0llox ??


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Rise and Shine, proper nights sleep last feeling ace.
> 
> 0800 - 3scoop shake, 2scoops oats, water, strong coffee, banana.
> 
> 1000 - 4 scrambled eggs on the go ready for breakfast
> 
> Just starting my cruise today so its 3 weeks of 1ml (Let the deca clear my system) then dropping that to .5 for another 6 week or so.
> 
> Really contemplating jumping back on the dnp whilst cruising to hopefully minimize any muscle loss, will be adding T3 with it this time, again only a 2 week stint, 200mg 1st 5 days then 200/400 rotation like last time.
> 
> Need to have a good think about it.
> 
> Traps and rear delts on fire this morning, sign of a good workout I suppose.
> 
> Looking at getting to the gym for 11 ish, *back workout*


Need any tips let me know :whistling: :laugh: have a good un pal :thumb:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i thought adex etc went against decca in some way ??? or am i talking b0llox ??


Not the foggiest m8??



Rob68 said:


> Need any tips let me know :whistling: :laugh: have a good un pal :thumb:


Cheers bruv haha


----------



## Guest

Well gym done - ended up doing chest/tri's.

Went to back powermill, gym is half the price of bodymatters and tbh just as good if not better. £20 a month you cant grumble.

Got in there and an old mate who I used to work on the door with was just starting, so did a session with him (put him to shame obviously hahaha)

Felt very strong today, stamina through the roof, just didnt seem to tire.

*RC Cuff and Light Fly's and Presses warmup*

*
*

*
Working sets - *

*
Slight Inc DB Press - 30k x10, 40k x10, 50k x10, 60k x6(Fail)*

*
Decline Bar - 100k 4 sets of 10 Failed last set on 10, arms dropping off, not much rest between sets.*

*
Machine Fly - 2 sets @stack, too easy so changed onto DB fly*

*
DB Fly 3 sets - 20k x15, 30k x10, 35k x6(wide no cheating!)*

*
Tri Pushdown - 4 sets no idea of weight, last 2 sets fail, 2 off bottom stack*

*
OH Cable Extension - 3 sets, last x fail*

Good session tbh, had a good natter bit of nostalgia from working @ Teasers back in the day, hes still working, fcuk that i wouldnt do that job again even if it was £30/hour, far far too much hassle.

Just guzzling down pwo shake and the ball and chain has got some chicken stir fry on (shes a good un)


----------



## Rob68

Excellent session mate,did you say a while ago that powermill was closing down or something ?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Excellent session mate,did you say a while ago that powermill was closing down or something ?


Aye November the lease runs out and they arnt renewing, building is being condemned. Still a good while off yet like


----------



## Rob68

Ah right thought you said something,popular place though from what i can gather,that mills been falling apart for years


----------



## Guest

Aye m8 its been going for as long as I can remember.

Started out with the 2 brothers running it, was well looked after (or reasonably anyway), one sold out and baz took over. Its just been in steady decline the past few years. Tbh the building is fcuked!

Cracking gym tho, plenty busy enough, your not pushed for space in there either plus there is every machine you can think of.

Will be a shame if they dont find somewhere else tbh


----------



## Guest

Back / Bi's done - Hurt my back again, fcuking deadlifts.

*Warmup BW Hypers, light sets lat pd's, BO Rows, twists.*

*
*

*
Deadlifts - worked up in weight to 220k in sets of 5. 220 x4, 220 x2(Got passed my knees and back twinged, me being a daft **** pulled through it)*

*
WG Lat PD - 4 sets last stack x failure(8)*

*
CG PD - 3 sets, last set failure*

*
DB Rows - 3 sets again last set failure (Back really twinging by now)*

*
DB Curls 3 sets*

*
DB Hammers 3 sets*

*
*

*
Did a sets of twists on the plate, to try and loosen me up, doesnt seem to have worked*

Back really tightening up now, aching like fcuk. Ibuprofen and a hot bath being run, am going to drop doing deads altogether from now on, I cant seem to just work to failure on them, I pull through it and injure myself like a [email protected]

Really frustrated at myself for doing it.

Other than me being a knob good session other wise


----------



## Rob68

Sh1tter mate, hope its nothing to bad :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

How about rack deads mate? I love them and it doesn't fck my back up as much


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> How about rack deads mate? I love them and it doesn't fck my back up as much


Aye im thinking that m8, those and weighted hypers


----------



## Milky

Flaming deads again mate, god knows why we do this, we know there's potential for injury but we convince ourselves to do them..


----------



## biglbs

Rack pulls are the best,more weight less damage risk win/win


----------



## Mingster

Sounds like a little muscle tear mate. Done a few of these over the years, and one really bad one. Nothing to do but painkillers and rest if it's the case. I'm a daft bugger and always pull through them too lol.

This is one of the reasons I go mostly for the Pulls these days, although there's nothing to beat a full Dead imo.

Take care mate and don't rush back too quickly.


----------



## Guest

Back is in absolute bits now, been lay down most of the day and struggling to stand up with it now.

Im stuffed full of diclofenac to try and ease the pain, not working so far. Just going to run another red hot bath hopefully that will ease it off a bit.

Fcuking deadlifts!!!


----------



## shaunmac

I did deadlifts friday and had such a crap nights sleep friday night cos my back was killing me. Its better now though, was just mega lower back DOMS, i do buzz for deadlift though, im better than all my mates at it


----------



## Rob68

Hows the back today pal,Do you wear a belt at all ?


----------



## Guest

Its alot better today ta m8, can stand up now just a good bit discomfort walking still, so resting up.

Nowhere near as bad as yesterday, was struggling to stand up last night. Loaded up on diclonfenac, so its feet up for the day.

Never bothered with a belt m8, no reason why, just never bothered. I begrudge wearing gloves to the gym haha


----------



## Rob68

I ditched the gloves a while back to, but belt is a god send i reckon .... matches me trainers :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Consistency and co-ordination: The two keys to sucess


----------



## Guest

Absolutely brilliant the old queen just phoned, now bearing in mind she was a nurse for best part of 20 years..

"Hows your back?"

"Agony, but can stand up now just uncomfortable walking"

"Ahh ok...... Right Ive got a fireplace round at Anthony's (my uncle) can you help me lift it into the car??"

"Are you serious?? I cant even put my socks on"

Shes unbelievable!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hope your alright dave,

Take it easy and possible do rack pulls instead less chance of injury as they say, you do have to be careful with deadlifts.

But we all love the movement don't we!?


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Consistency and co-ordination: The two keys to sucess


 :lol: :lol:



Dave said:


> Absolutely brilliant the old queen just phoned, now bearing in mind she was a nurse for best part of 20 years..
> 
> "Hows your back?"
> 
> "Agony, but can stand up now just uncomfortable walking"
> 
> "Ahh ok...... Right Ive got a fireplace round at Anthony's (my uncle) can you help me lift it into the car??"
> 
> "Are you serious?? I cant even put my socks on"
> 
> Shes unbelievable!


Mate, i think your mum is gonna become a uk-m legend ,she is comedy gold :lol:


----------



## Guest

Shes ruthless m8,

Wouldnt mind im the youngest, my brother sits there scratching his hoop and doesn't get mythered.


----------



## Rob68

Lmao You have my sympathy mate thats for sure,im the youngest and live a few miles from mine,but still the nearest,my middle brother aint daft he lives in colwyn bay lol


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Absolutely brilliant the old queen just phoned, now bearing in mind she was a nurse for best part of 20 years..
> 
> "Hows your back?"
> 
> "Agony, but can stand up now just uncomfortable walking"
> 
> "Ahh ok...... Right Ive got a fireplace round at Anthony's (my uncle) can you help me lift it into the car??"
> 
> "Are you serious?? I cant even put my socks on"
> 
> Shes unbelievable!


I spat my tea out!

Hope it fooks off mate(back not mum! :lol: )


----------



## Milky

Do you want these Voltarol mate ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Do you want these Voltarol mate ?


Im ok now ta m8, im alright once im sat still. These hot baths and diclofenac seem to be working fine m8, cheers tho.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Yeah dave I am taking tablets, painkillers my back don't feel particularly great either LOL


----------



## Guest

Back is again a tonne better today, still uncomfy but certainly on the mend (thank fcuk)

Got myself a job interview this afternoon, better hours, no working away, no being fcuked about at the drop of a hat. Hopefully it turns out good, will tide me over nicely till the manchester move.

Being constantly ****ed about with this new firm, no expenses again this month, phoned up asking they said it will be in next months, seem very reluctant to chase it up. Thats no good to me, got bills to pay, hopefully this interview turns out ok, so I can fcuk it off until the contract is finished and the old company moves to manchester.


----------



## Rob68

Good luck with the interview mucka hope it goes well :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Cheers pal, should be fine. Couple of my mates work there, they seem to think ive already got it, the gaffa spoke to them both and he seems fine.

Its only industrial window cleaning so brain off and working from the neck down haha

Pay isnt that good, but tbh its an easy job, and will tide us over plenty nice enough. Plus be finished for 2 every day so not too bad


----------



## Rob68

Gets you out of the house for a few hours mate and gets a bit of spending money,easy hours to


----------



## Rob68

Mate a word of caution, dont tell your ma,she be having you doing her`s :lol:


----------



## Guest

Haha :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Does that mean high-rise buildings ?


----------



## Guest

Tassotti said:


> Does that mean high-rise buildings ?


Yeah m8, loads of cherry picker work and hanging baskets on the higher buildings. Heights dont bother me in the slightest, spent a few years in my 20's on scaffolds day in day out so got used to them.

Interview went well, back in to meet the head honcho this week sometime, fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## Milky

You giving yourself a week off from training for your back mate ¿?


----------



## Guest

As little as poss m8, im going to miss out legs this week tho. Dont think I could take the weight on my back. Its alot better sitting up still gives me jip but can walk about now no problem.

One more day off then then start a fresh. Could probably go today but no point risking it, just play it by ear.


----------



## retro-mental

****ter about your back, Natures way of saying if you dont stop doing what your doing , like your doing it your gonna get Fecked !!

You should have iced for 2-3 days to take away inflamation then heat / hot baths after. Be careful you dont mask the pain and carry on causing more damage. Week or 2 off is a good thing sometimes ( although it dont feel like it !! )

Ming I hope you will be getting your trenovol from PowerMyself :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

retro-mental said:


> ****ter about your back, Natures way of saying if you dont stop doing what your doing , like your doing it your gonna get Fecked !!
> 
> You should have iced for 2-3 days to take away inflamation then heat / hot baths after. Be careful you dont mask the pain and carry on causing more damage. Week or 2 off is a good thing sometimes ( although it dont feel like it !! )
> 
> Ming I hope you will be getting your trenovol from PowerMyself :whistling:


Every time I've injured my back with Deads it's because I've been late engaging the back into the lift. I have to watch for this as I have very strong legs and they tend to take over. Most people have stronger backs and they injure themselves by engaging the back too early. It is a fine line, especially when you are pushing yourself.

As it happens I didn't re the Trenavol mate. Although PowerMyself is a fine company with some of the finest, nay, the finest, reps in Supplement Land


----------



## Guest

Aye, ive stopped the pain killers now, its 100 times better than it was, can get out of bed now without yelping like a girl. Awful having a bad back, you just cant move.

Still a bit niggley so not in any rush to go back, just keeping the food good. Might even go for a long stroll tonight give me something to do.

Just about off to go pick my bits up for the cruise as ive run out.

Food so far this morning.

7am - 2 scoop shake, 4 weetabix, banana

8:30am - 3 small/medium chicken legs(no skin)

10am - 3 boiled eggs 1x burgen bread


----------



## Rob68

When you start your new job mate,youll think of this post and this song and wont get it out of your head,you will hate me aswell


----------



## Guest

Still waiting to hear back m8


----------



## Guest

Just got back from the gym, was sat downstairs going stir crazy and convinced myself id go light... HAH!

Gym was hammered! Never seen it that busy, managed to get done quick enough tho.

*RC warmups, Standing plate twists, Stretches (back and shoulders)*

*
Back felt fine after the warmup, just a bit tight.*

*
*

*
Seated DB Shoulder Press - 30k x10, 40k x10, 45 x8*

*
Side DB Raises - 10k x15, 10k x15, 15k x10 (All slow!)*

*
Reverse Fly - Half Stack x10, Full Stack x10, Full Stack x 10 (Dropping these now for rear delt rows)*

*
Front Raise - 10k x15, 15k x10, 20k x7*

*
Rope FacePulls - 3 off Stack x12, 2 off Stack x7*

*
Trap Box Shrugs - 120k +box? 3 sets of 10, felt these in my back so didnt want to push too hard. Just kept form and 2 sec squeeze.*

Back feels a little tight, but no pain. Hot bath running good session.

Just had big shake down me 3 scoops whey, 1 pro-biotic yoghurt, 1 tbsp peanut butter, 1tbsp greek yoghurt


----------



## Tassotti

Not sure about those plate twists Dave. Sound dodgy


----------



## Guest

Tassotti said:


> Not sure about those plate twists Dave. Sound dodgy


They arnt bad m8, I was holding the plate quite close and going slow, just enough to give a little stretch on twist. No fast motions like, thats just a recipe for disaster


----------



## Tassotti

What are they supposed to do?


----------



## Guest

Just a stretch m8, to strengthen the rotating muscles in your torso.

My back has tightened up something terrible so just trying to loosen it all up


----------



## Guest

Just got back from the gym, had every intention of doing legs but back was saying no!

Tried leg extensions for warmups, every push from left leg was giving me jip right up the side of my back. Stopped them tried hack squat machine, same thing.

Failing that turned to back, tried some light rows see if I could stretch it out, again no go, sharp pain between bottom of my left lat and spine.

Ended up doing Chest, no pain at all. Having only done shoulders yesterday arms were a bit shagged.

*Some RC work, light db's press4es and flys and straight to it.*

*
Incline Bar. 60k x15, 100k x10, 140k x5, 140k x5fail (Tri's felt tired, accompanied with no spotter didnt want to try for another set)*

*
Dips BW x10 x6Fail x5Fail (Tri's spent!)*

*
Standing Fly - (Plates)6 x15, 8 x15, 10 x10Fail 10x 8Fail*

*
Seated Fly - Stack +40k x10 x10 x8Fail x9Fail*

*
DB Curls - 10k x15, 20k x10, 20k x8*

*
Hammers - 20k x10, 20k x6*

Bit gutted about legs really, but no point pushing through it for the sake of doing it. Leave it again a few days and try again. No rush.

21st 1 on weigh in, weight seems to be stabilizing a bit, am starting the DNP this monday with my cruise dose of test 400 (200mg e5d) do a 2 week stint see how I feel.

And start some cardio get the ball rolling a tad.


----------



## Rob68

Hows the back mate,and any job news yet ?

Whats the standing flyes you do,is it with the cable machines as its the only thing i can think of ?


----------



## Guest

Back is a bit sore today, think i over did it yesterday, so resting up.

Not heard anything back yet m8, apparently the boss been away back on monday, am going to call today see whats what.

Standing Fly - yes m8 cable, slight arch over and fly under your pec (most muscular ish position), i over lap slightly on squeeze better contraction imo


----------



## Rob68

Ah right gotcha :thumbup1:

Looking like youve aged abit their in that pic Dave,sort that leccy out in your house to looks a bit dangerous that


----------



## Guest

Which pics that m8? I have aged m8, im only 32 and already falling to pieces haha.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Which pics that m8? I have aged m8, im only 32 and already falling to pieces haha.


The pic of the star wars bloke,with pnwd underneath it ...32 ? whipper snapper mate :thumb: 44 next month :thumbdown: :laugh:


----------



## Guest

I must be missing something here? Dont think ive seen this pic haha linky??

****ter these birthdays mate :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Back is a bit sore today, think i over did it yesterday, so resting up.
> 
> Not heard anything back yet m8, apparently the boss been away back on monday, am going to call today see whats what.
> 
> Standing Fly - yes m8 cable, slight arch over and fly under your pec (most muscular ish position), i over lap slightly on squeeze better contraction imo


 :confused1: the pic in this post ya dope :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Bairns, you two

Get some maturity, like me lol

:001_tt2: :stuart: :bounce: :clap: :tt2: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Bairns, you two
> 
> Get some maturity, like me lol
> 
> :001_tt2: :stuart: :bounce: :clap: :tt2: :lol:


Haha,im catching ya pal 

Just realised at 32 i was changing nappies restless nights etc oh the joys lol ...


----------



## Guest

I did that at 17 m8 haha


----------



## Mingster

I thought those days were behind me....

Then the grandkids come along....


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> I did that at 17 m8 haha


Couldnt look after myself at that age never mind a kid lol



Mingster said:


> I thought those days were behind me....
> 
> Then the grandkids come along....


Youll be a great grandad before you know it mate :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Couldnt look after myself at that age never mind a kid lol
> 
> Youll be a great grandad before you know it mate :lol:


More chance of City winning another title.... :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Im saying nothing :whistling:

Hahahahaha!


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> More chance of City winning another title.... :whistling:





Dave said:


> Im saying nothing :whistling:
> 
> Hahahahaha!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> The pic of the star wars bloke,with pnwd underneath it ...32 ? whipper snapper mate :thumb: 44 next month :thumbdown: :laugh:


Ahhhhh the pic has changed from what I posted!! Now I get you!

I had linked a gif of standing cable fly, and the site has auto changed it because they have disabled hotlinking.

Thought either I or you was going mad this morning haha.










Was what I had posted


----------



## Guest

What was on my screen


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Ahhhhh the pic has changed from what I posted!! Now I get you!
> 
> I had linked a gif of standing cable fly, and the site has auto changed it because they have disabled hotlinking.
> 
> Thought either I or you was going mad this morning haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was what I had posted


You're all mad


----------



## Guest

Been out watching rugby all morning.

Bury vS Lancashire

Young team Years 7 & 8, Lancashire won 12 - 7

Years 9 & 10, Lancashire won 9 - 7

Not a bad result from Bury tbh, considering the teams was only put together just over a month ago.

Lancashire been playing as a team for the past 3 years, aswell as having a full year 10 team, against Bury's mainly Year 9 team.

All of them were brilliant, some of these kids 13 and 14 bordering 6ft already, real real big lads for their age.


----------



## Guest

Breakfast done, strong espresso coffee, banana. Vit C, Multi Vit, CLO

Half hour later 3scoop shake /w 2scoop Oats.

Day 1 back on my 2 week stint on DNP. 200mg for 1st week then cycle 200/400 ed the week after. Upped my Vitamin C intake to 3000mg, Will be adding the T3 in from day 5 @ 100mcg ed

Weigh myself at the gym later. Only doing cardio tonight, back well and truly on the mend (thank fcuk) but still not right so not pushing it.

Food planned out, low carbs, high as I can protein, will be having a shake with every meal see how that works out, will be keeping the carbs well below 300g every day. So its meat / fish / chicken and good veg for me for 2 week.

Will be giving this my all, so no cheating, no missing cardio hopefully get somewhere near where I want to be.


----------



## Milky

You got enough DNP mate ?


----------



## Guest

Yeah pal, got plenty ta. Still got a load left over from my 1st stint.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Breakfast done, strong espresso coffee, banana. Vit C, Multi Vit, CLO
> 
> Half hour later 3scoop shake /w 2scoop Oats.
> 
> Day 1 back on my 2 week stint on DNP. 200mg for 1st week then cycle 200/400 ed the week after. Upped my Vitamin C intake to 3000mg, Will be adding the T3 in from day 5 @ 100mcg ed
> 
> Weigh myself at the gym later. Only doing cardio tonight, back well and truly on the mend (thank fcuk) but still not right so not pushing it.
> 
> Food planned out, low carbs, high as I can protein, will be having a shake with every meal see how that works out, will be keeping the carbs well below 300g every day. So its meat / fish / chicken and good veg for me for 2 week.
> 
> Will be giving this my all, so no cheating, no missing cardio hopefully get somewhere near where I want to be.


LOL low carbs "below 300g a day"!! You're an animal Dave! ;-)

Low for me is under 75g lol

Wish I could put away more but they just make a a cat funt


----------



## Guest

I cant function too low m8, head just goes west.

My main carbs will come from oats in the morning (70g ish, fuel for the day) and whatever else I pick up with shakes and food. Wont be eating any rice or spuds, or anything carb heavy so can see it being a fair bit lower than 300 tbh m8.


----------



## Mingster

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL low carbs "below 300g a day"!! You're an animal Dave! ;-)
> 
> Low for me is under 75g lol
> 
> Wish I could put away more but they just make a a cat funt


Sounds low to me too, lol. If I go under 200 grams a day I can't get out of bed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> Sounds low to me too, lol. If I go under 200 grams a day I can't get out of bed


I got some growing to do!


----------



## Guest

Gym done, back feeling the world better.

*Did 20 mins nice and steady on the rower.*

*
Back felt ace, so went and did a bit*.

Was fine as long as the weight was kept off lower back to used lever machines mostly.

*WG LPD 3 sets*

*
Seated Low Row (Chest Plate) 3 sets*

*
Seated High Row (Chest Plate) 3 sets*

*
Nautilus Pullover 3 sets*

*
Body Weight Hypers 2 sets (No pain at all)*

*
Stretches to finish off*

Feel good! Sweat pouring out already cant be the DNP surely prob just down to the lack of gym the past week, and it being muggy as fcuk outside.


----------



## Rob68

Good to see back is all good pal and no probs doing the workout :thumbup1: Get a belt :whistling: 

Was your lad playing in that team then ?


----------



## Guest

Aye mate 3 kid in from the left, stood up.


----------



## Rob68

How did he do was he ok ,enjoy it ?


----------



## Guest

Aye he did m8, good experience for him playing against older lads. Toughen him up a bit hahaha


----------



## Rob68

See he takes after his old man,had to stand side ways to fit in the line


----------



## Guest

Had my **** in the toilet and head over the sink since 8. Had a bad bit of turkey, bit of food poisoning I think. Feel rotten.


----------



## Milky

Dave:3237392 said:


> Had my **** in the toilet and head over the sink since 8. Had a bad bit of turkey, bit of food poisoning I think. Feel rotten.


Not good mate. Thought you were up early for some fasted cardio !!


----------



## Rob68

Not having much fun lately are you mate,first the back now the stomach,how is it ,settled down or still feel ropey ?


----------



## Guest

Still cant eat m8, tried some toast this mornin and that didnt stay down.


----------



## Rob68

Will drinking water help,might flush it out,dont quote me on that like though lol hope you get rid of it soon pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Aye m8 just been sipping ginger ale, seems to have settled my stomach. Still not eaten anything tho.

So Diet today is easy 2 toast (Burgen bread) (Back up 15 mins later)

A bottle of ginger ale, and a Banana kept that bad boy down haha.

Feel fine in myself, just soon as I eat anything feel like sh1t. Just got back from the gym, boredom sat in the house went and did a shoulders session.

Even tho not eaten, feel fine felt quite strong actually!

*RC sets*

*
Stretches*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press 4 sets. Got the 50's up for 6 was pleased with that*

*
Side Raises 3 sets of 10 @15k slow*

*
Rear Delt Fly Stack x2, stack +15k x7*

*
Front Raises 2 sets 15k, 20k*

Nice and quick started to feel a bit ropey toward the end so called it a day. Pleased with doing something at least.

Just in the middle of getting a lecture off a mate who has just started going the gym, jack of all that is iron and master of none of it.

"Taking 2000mg of vit c a day will kill you m8! rda is 500mg"

Bare in mind this cnut drinks 10 cans of stella a night is 5ft 9 and 22 stone, smokes and still cant pick the 20's up.

Asks for advice weekly then questions you on it, "Well I read this in a fitness magazine" just have to laugh at the gobshite


----------



## Milky

Answer your phone you bloody nightmare !!


----------



## Guest

Sorry m8, I left it on silent. Ill give you a bell now mucka.


----------



## biglbs

Hope this fookin clears up,he did not ans phone as throwin up?


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good work Dave

Good to see your training hard!


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Aye m8 just been sipping ginger ale, seems to have settled my stomach. Still not eaten anything tho.
> 
> So Diet today is easy 2 toast (Burgen bread) (Back up 15 mins later)
> 
> A bottle of ginger ale, and a Banana kept that bad boy down haha.
> 
> Feel fine in myself, just soon as I eat anything feel like sh1t. Just got back from the gym, boredom sat in the house went and did a shoulders session.
> 
> Even tho not eaten, feel fine felt quite strong actually!
> 
> *RC sets*
> 
> *
> Stretches*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Seated DB Press 4 sets. Got the 50's up for 6 was pleased with that*
> 
> *
> Side Raises 3 sets of 10 @15k slow*
> 
> *
> Rear Delt Fly Stack x2, stack +15k x7*
> 
> *
> Front Raises 2 sets 15k, 20k*
> 
> Nice and quick started to feel a bit ropey toward the end so called it a day. Pleased with doing something at least.
> 
> Just in the middle of getting a lecture off a mate who has just started going the gym, jack of all that is iron and master of none of it.
> 
> "Taking 2000mg of vit c a day will kill you m8! rda is 500mg"
> 
> Bare in mind this cnut drinks 10 cans of stella a night is 5ft 9 and 22 stone, smokes and still cant pick the 20's up.
> 
> Asks for advice weekly then questions you on it, "Well I read this in a fitness magazine" just have to laugh at the gobshite


Beast mate,to train like that when feeling ropey takes some doing,no stopping you pal,your definately gonna reap the rewards soon enough,top notch mucka :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Shear boredom for you m8 :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Shear boredom for you m8 :thumb:


Can vouch for that pal :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Good Morning Chappies, well im up and bored already, been up since 6 with the missus shes on a management training day again down in Leicester so seen her off this morning.

Legs today, looking forward to it hope back holds out, still a bit sore tbh. Any pain ill be doing something else.

Stomach is alright, had tea last night and was fine so alls good.

Normal service resumed! (Hopefully!)

Breakfast this morning -

Big espresso coffee, banana.

Half hour later shake /w oats, vits and oils

Tonights tea is spag bol, so need to curb any carbs today and save them for tonight.

Got some salad stuff in the fridge so can have that with some form of meat through the day, lovely jubbly!


----------



## Guest

Legs done - still shaking now!

*Warmup, 10 mins walk, Stretches, Lunges.*

*
*

*
Hack squat machine, (feet close) - 60k x15, 100k x10, 140 x5, 140 x5(Barely!)*

*
45° Leg Press (wide stance) - 5 sets of 15 - Last set 400k x9 (Killers, but pleased!)*

*
Seated Calf Raises - 5 sets of 15 - Last set 100k x8(Fail)*

*
Ham Curls - 5 sets of 15 - Last set off stack x6(Fail)*

Very close to spewing at a couple of points, really humid today, had my head out of the window ready for it.

Bit of water and air sorted me right out, just kept going.

Legs ready for popping off now, not one part of my legs not in pieces so id say good session :lol:

21st 1 on weigh in, upping the cardio now every day. Aim is to drop to 20 and see where I am from there.


----------



## Rob68

Top session mate,the wide stance at 400 is some going,god help your legs tomorrow lol


----------



## Guest

Well fcuk me legs are a tad delicate this morning!

Just got back from a walk to the shop, decided to leave the car its only a mile or a bit over, bit of a mistake haha, quads, calves and hams are on fire! Felt every step on the way back.

Dont know wether to train or not tonight, or let myself recover, see how bored I am later tonight.

So todays plan is food! Got all my bits sorted for the day,

Got a chicken for today, have that in 2 go's with salad. And tonights tea is steak and greens for me and the lad, added pasta for him! spicy pasta for the ball n chain.

Breakfast was the usual

Strong Coffee, banana, apple vits and oils on wake.

Half hour later Shake /w oats.

Just about to make some egg on toast (2x burgen bread, 4 eggs)


----------



## Rob68

Haha think i will feel the same tomorrow after legs tonight ..... If i was a betting man i would put money on you training before 2pm today,you just know you will lol


----------



## Mingster

You grow when you're resting mate....


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> You grow when you're resting mate....  [/quote
> 
> Boredom gets the better of him mate.
> 
> Dave where do you get your chicken ?
> 
> Jamie and Heather have reccomended a place in Rochdale.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Boredom gets the better of him mate.
> 
> Dave where do you get your chicken ?
> 
> Jamie and Heather have reccomended a place in Rochdale.


It does m8, just cant bring myself to watch tele. I really need to find something to occupy my time.

Cooked chicken, just from morrisons m8, extra large big tasty.

My mate goes to smithfield market once a month, usually get a couple of bags off him he's not been for a while tho, selfish cnut haha

Ill have a look at that place m8, you got an address?


----------



## Mingster

Dave, why don't you do some core work on your rest days. This will stop the boredom and you will feel like you have done something on these days without having to actually go to the gym. It will also help your bad back and give you much greater stability doing all other exercises.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> It does m8, just cant bring myself to watch tele. I really need to find something to occupy my time.
> 
> Cooked chicken, just from morrisons m8, extra large big tasty.
> 
> My mate goes to smithfield market once a month, usually get a couple of bags off him he's not been for a while tho, selfish cnut haha
> 
> Ill have a look at that place m8, you got an address?


I am going today if you want me to grab you a bag, £4.75 a kilo, halal chicken and Heather really rates it.

Worldwide C and C, Tweedale St Rochdale.


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Dave, why don't you do some core work on your rest days. This will stop the boredom and you will feel like you have done something on these days without having to actually go to the gym. It will also help your bad back and give you much greater stability doing all other exercises.


Aye I need to do something.

What sort of things do you do? Leg raises, Planks, Crunches and such?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I am going today if you want me to grab you a bag, £4.75 a kilo, halal chicken and Heather really rates it.
> 
> Worldwide C and C, Tweedale St Rochdale.


Yeah if you can plz m8, get us 4 kilo if you can. Ill bob up tonight with the money for you m8.

Think that should fit in the freezer


----------



## Mingster

Planks, leg raises and most importantly these....


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Planks, leg raises and most importantly these....


Ahh bang on, ill be on these this afternoon when boredom hits haha


----------



## Mingster

Go steady with them to start with and build the reps up over time. I still get ab cramps from these and they are very painful lol.


----------



## Guest

Well the steaks are back in the freezer, got a call off the missus she wants curry. I put up a small fight but then she offered in exchange for sexual favours. Who am I to refuse that??

So big curry in the pan simmering away, rice ready to go in the doofer and all set. Home made mint sauce in the fridge ready to go, lovely jubbly.

The chicken milky got was bang on, must have been some ronnie coleman size chickens they come off, biggest bits of chicken ive ever seen!

George is looking well! Alot leaner now, still only early doors and can see a difference in him already looks really well!


----------



## flinty90

are you two not training together anymore mate now he is all high and mighty and fcuked off to get massive ?? lol...


----------



## Guest

Haha no m8 not training together any more.

He started doing his new routine m8 under the guidance of Paul Scarb off here, Push, Pull, Legs. diet plan, everything.

I never really got on with P,P,L tbh, I like 4 days so can concentrate on each part, plus I get bored out of my mind being sat at home so gives me something to do.

Him having paid for a service would have meant I wouldnt be able to update my journal with what ive done and ate, not really fair on george having paid or paul selling something tbh, so we just went our own ways.

Im back training at powermill again, £20 a month, its old and fcuked but imo its a better gym than the other one, 4 times bigger and half the price.


----------



## biglbs

I wondered:confused1:

I like you like 4 days mate,noi chance at mo,but yes!


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Haha no m8 not training together any more.
> 
> He started doing his new routine m8 under the guidance of Paul Scarb off here, Push, Pull, Legs. diet plan, everything.
> 
> I never really got on with P,P,L tbh, I like 4 days so can concentrate on each part, plus I get bored out of my mind being sat at home so gives me something to do.
> 
> Him having paid for a service would have meant I wouldnt be able to update my journal with what ive done and ate, not really fair on george having paid or paul selling something tbh, so we just went our own ways.
> 
> Im back training at powermill again, £20 a month, its old and fcuked but imo its a better gym than the other one, 4 times bigger and half the price.


which gym did we go to ??? that was fcukin awesome i thought !!!

fair enough mate, im all for guys goijg there own way to get the results they want. its a cnut when i see 5 lads in gym training together and all lifting the same fcukin weights (poorly) as if they are just going with the flow and not gaining anything or having there own idea of what they want out of there training...

good on ya both, plus when you get together at some point for a session (which i hope you still do) you will see the improvements in each other X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> which gym did we go to ??? that was fcukin awesome i thought !!!
> 
> fair enough mate, im all for guys goijg there own way to get the results they want. its a cnut when i see 5 lads in gym training together and all lifting the same fcukin weights (poorly) as if they are just going with the flow and not gaining anything or having there own idea of what they want out of there training...
> 
> good on ya both, plus when you get together at some point for a session (which i hope you still do) you will see the improvements in each other X


We went to body matters in heywood, its a decent gym just a bit small and expensive for what it is.

Aye hes said hes going to come up to the mill and have a session and what not. Tbh I think he will like it there, bit more hardcore, plenty of room and noone bats an eyelid when you drop a weight accidentally it does the job!


----------



## Guest

Do you still see much of Rob? I know he was thinking about stopping it all and just doing it casual last time I read his journal, not seen heads nor tails of him since?


----------



## retro-mental

Ewen suggested to me to do some stretching on rest days. i feel this has helped me recover and just generally feel more flexible

Maybe a little core, streching rouitne on off days, Could add in some light RC work as its something you do alot !


----------



## Guest

Aye, I need to plan a little off day routine I can do incorporate both core and flexibility


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Do you still see much of Rob? I know he was thinking about stopping it all and just doing it casual last time I read his journal, not seen heads nor tails of him since?


seen him once mate a couple of months back now since me you and milky trained ... i think he came off gear , needed to sort sh1t out and gym became unimportant, and now he is trying to get his head into it but struggling...

he texts me now once per week just so i know he is ok, i just keep calling him a skinny weak cnut ~(confidence booster) lol ...


----------



## Mingster

I'm on a rest day today and have just completed my cardio on the rower, a core routine and some Heavy Grips work. It gives me my exercise buzz on rest days and is quality support work for the weights days too I can't remember the last time I had a complete day off lol....


----------



## Guest

Big session done with Milky down at powermill. That was hard!

*I got to the gym early, went to get my car washed and it was closed so did half hour on the bike. I was bolloxed before we started warmup.*

*
Warmup Pulls, Rows light sets*

*
*

*
3 sets WG Lat PD's 15, 12, 10*

*
3 sets Lever Rows 15, 12, 10*

*
4 sets Nautilus Machine 15, 10, 8, 8*

*
*

*
4 sets DB Curls 15, 15, 10, 10*

*
4 sets Preacher Curls 12, 10, 10, 8*

*
*

*
4 sets Behind Neck Shoulder press 15, 15, 15, 15*

*
4 sets Reverse Fly 15, 12, 10, 10*

*
*

*
4 sets Front Shrugs 15, 15, 15, 15*

*
4 sets Rear Shrugs 15, 15, 15, 15*

I think that was all of it, alot to remember tbh. Im sure milky will know if ive missed owt.

1hour 20 mins of hammering it, looong session!

Was absolutely bolloxed by the end of it, proper graft! Got rid of all the anger hahaha and was laughing at all the Liam Gallagher hair cuts about to be soaked by the hail / lightning / rain storm coming in hahahahaha cnuts


----------



## Guest

No gym today, resting up nice day off relaxing with the lad.

Been watching him on the playstation most of the day, we pretty much completed an old game he never played "Heavy Rain" it was more like a film than a game really good to watch.

I was obviously barking orders to him whilst drinking tea, kill him! go left! haha So basically it was all me!

Did some core work this afternoon, while watching a few episodes of american dad with Con. Still cant manage those barbell situps back still a bit tender.

*3 x1m Planks *

*
3 x20 Crunches*

*
3 x10 Leg Raises *

*
2 x10 Back Extensions*

*
2 x10 Pendulums*

*
*

Felt good, back still not 100% felt it on pretty much everything. So leaving any type of deadlift for a few weeks yet let it heal.

Best of all it kept the boredom at bay.

Diet hasnt been too bad today, I suppose.

(7) breakfast shake / oats, coffee, banana, vits / oils.

(12) Dinner was chicken and salad,

(2) Mid afternoon shake

(4) Fruit (Apple, Strawberries)

(6) Tea was monk fish, oven chips (Not had these in years) and peas (could have been better I know, just didnt fancy veg again)

Going to have some scrambled egg in a mo, 6 eggs only, 2yolk and a shake before bed.


----------



## Guest

Gym done, big shoulders.

*Warmup 10 min bike, rotator cuff sets, warmup presses and raises.*

*
*

*
Seated Shoulder press - (Smith - Change up from the usual DB's) 4 sets - 60k x10, 80k x10, 100k x5, 110k x5(Just, PB for me) *

*
Side DB Raises - 10k x15, 15k x10, 20k x8*

*
Reverse Fly - Stack x15, Stack +10k x10, Stack +20k x8*

*
Front DB Raise - 10k x15, 15k x10, 20k x10*

*
Facepulls - Half stack x15, 5 from bottom x10, 3 from bottom x10*

*
Shrugs Box - 80k x15, 120k x15, 160k x10, 160k x8*

And done in! Shoulders ready to drop off, shake and food time!


----------



## Guest

Decided on doing chest / tri's this morning. Busy tonight and out most of the day tomorrow so will use that as a rest day.

Dropped the DNP now totally, only had 2 tabs since the food poisoning and already feeling like ****. So dropping it totally, started back on the UWLS from E-Nutrition.

*Warmup - 10 mins incline walk, RC db's, Light presses and fly's as per.*

*
*

*
Slight Decline (Smith Machine) - 60k x10, 100k x10, 120 x 8*

*
Incline DB - 20k x15, 30k x15, 40k x10, 50k x 10 (Dropped weight on these went for full stretch and squeeze each rep)*

*
Machine Fly - Stack x15, Stack +40k x10, Stack +60k x10 (Again focus on squeeze)*

*
Standing Cable Fly - 5Plates x15, 8plates x10, 10plates x10 (Slight Pause in middle)*

*
CGBP - 60k x10, 100k x5, 100k x5, 100k x3*

*
Rope PD - 3 sets 15, 10, 10 ??weight*

*
*

*
Did 15 mins on the stair machine on finish, the UWLS tablet make me like the Duracell bunny, was well and truly done in by the end of it*

3 scoop Shake, 1 chicken breast and salad on brown barm for dinner, no sauce.

Usual brekky this morning


----------



## Rob68

Think me n thee need to have a few words pal ,drop your beef with super mario or shrek gets it :death: :lol:


----------



## Guest

I cant watch tele m8, and there only so much porn a man can watch obviously haha.


----------



## Rob68

:lol:


----------



## Milky

Ring mr.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Ring mr.


Cheers mucka! :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Dave:3262603 said:


> Cheers mucka! :thumb:


Hey lets see if your thanking me come friday !!!


----------



## Guest

Finished earlier than I thought at my brothers. Been putting his sky dish up for him, has had loads of problems with it a tree across the way from his back garden grown and interfering with the signal so we shifted it onto the side of his house.

He's all fingers and thumbs (Useless sod!) so me and my old man went and did it.

Works a treat now.

Got that finished and went straight off to the gym. Just need to a put a legs session in before sat and im done! Lovely jubbly!

*Back - *

*
5 mins walk *

*
Light sets LatPD's, Rows, Hypers*

*
*

*
WG Lat PD's 3 sets*

*
CG Palms In PD's 3 sets*

*
High Lever Row 3 sets*

*
Nautilus Pullover 3 sets*

*
BO DB Rows 3 sets*

No cardio today, been up and down that cnuting ladder like spider man most of the morning.

Will do a few laps round the field while the lad is at rugby tonight.

Start work tomorrow with Milky, hes managed to get me on at his place for a bit. So back to manual labour haha see how I cope (haha will be fine)

Couldnt really afford to keep going with the ADR now they have taken 80% of the work load off us. Was a massive drop in money so just let it go, gaffa was sound with it, didnt blame me for looking elsewhere.

Wasnt like we didnt know it wasnt going to happen so not that bothered tbh. Better now than later aswell.


----------



## flinty90

nice one mate good luck with milky and his mob ...


----------



## Guest

Cheers mucka, need to find my old butty box haha


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Cheers mucka, need to find my old butty box haha


manual labour ill fcukin knock you for 6 mate till yougt used to it again lol... it still fcuks me and no matter how many gym sessions you do its a different ball game out on site !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> manual labour ill fcukin knock you for 6 mate till yougt used to it again lol... it still fcuks me and no matter how many gym sessions you do its a different ball game out on site !!!


Aye can imagine m8, I used to be fine with it, straight off site home changed and to the gym.

Ive only got a legs session to do this week now anyway so a fair few rest days to get used to it.


----------



## TELBOR

Alright big lad!!

Just caught your VM, I'm good thanks mate, just getting back into the swing of things 

How are you?


----------



## Guest

Ahh yalright mucka, Im sound ta, just plodding on as per.

Cant grumble, and no one listens if you do :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Ahh yalright mucka, Im sound ta, just plodding on as per.
> 
> Cant grumble, and no one listens if you do :whistling:


Milky can listen at work if you want to grumble :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

Fcuking hell rob...where you been?


----------



## flinty90

Kennyken said:


> Fcuking hell rob...where you been?


training at the gym you train at. oh thats right you never go there pmsl !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> training at the gym you train at. oh thats right you never go there pmsl !!!


BRILLIANT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Cheers mucka, need to find my old butty box haha


Bet its a star wars one :lol:


----------



## Guest

Transformers I'll have you know hahaha

Just got in now, absolutely bolloxed. Bath > Tea > Bed in that order. He had a good days money out of us put it that way, am fcuked!

Enjoyed it tho, all good lads, laughing at the 2 young lads giving Milky grief all day, to be fair he gives as good as he gets.


----------



## Rob68

Pmsl Sounds like a good crack


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Transformers I'll have you know hahaha
> 
> Just got in now, absolutely bolloxed. Bath > Tea > Bed in that order. He had a good days money out of us put it that way, am fcuked!
> 
> Enjoyed it tho, all good lads, laughing at the 2 young lads giving Milky grief all day, to be fair he gives as good as he gets.


Little bastards !


----------



## Rob68

Milky said:


> Little bastards !


 :lol:


----------



## Guest

Badly need to pick some waterproofs up, already soaked! Not even started!


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Badly need to pick some waterproofs up, already soaked! Not even started!


dont they provide you high viz clothing and weatherproof stuff ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90:3269960 said:


> dont they provide you high viz clothing and weatherproof stuff ??


Yeah when they can get some to fit !!


----------



## Guest

Aye m8, they struggle with my size m8. 2xl most of the time doesnt fit, its my ape like arms and my Ferigno esq body :whistling: hahaha

Ill whip to B&Q or Wicks over the weekend and put the receipt in.

Just got in now, not a particularly hard day, just soaked! Even my knob needed gills today, boxers soaked through! Only bit of my dry was my toes haha.

Quick bit of food down me and off to the gym, big legs!


----------



## Guest

Leaving gym till tomorrow morning, not at rugby with the lad till 1, so alls good.

Tea just scoffed, Found a big lump of steak in the fridge (480g) courtesy off the missus this morning, she went to the butchers, surprise for me shes a good un, and 100g brown rice.

Was meant to save some for later, but it was far too good to leave there so had the lot, could quite easily eat it all again tbh, im starving!

Plans for tonight, gonna go get the missus a bottle of wine, hopefully get her drunk and have my wicked way. If that doesnt work im just holding her down :lol:

Other than that absolutely fcuk all, have a read and hit the wnaking pitt, awesome sauce!


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Aye m8, they struggle with my size m8. 2xl most of the time doesnt fit, its my ape like arms and my Ferigno esq body :whistling: hahaha
> 
> Ill whip to B&Q or Wicks over the weekend and put the receipt in.
> 
> Just got in now, not a particularly hard day, just soaked! Even my knob needed gills today, boxers soaked through! Only bit of my dry was my toes haha.
> 
> Quick bit of food down me and off to the gym, big legs!


I have the same trouble mate,shoulders/back/arms,i look like fookin 3xl is sprayed on,then hangs like a bell tent in the middle.

Its alright for Milky he will be in mothercare gear soon,With arms cut out:lolmsl


----------



## Rob68

Sometimes they have waterproof stuff in TKMAXX Dave not sure if its worth checking first pal although doubt anything would keep out the rain of the last few days


----------



## biglbs

I got a two man tent from argos mate:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Tomorrows food all sorted, to be eaten through the day.

Massive Chicken Breast ?? weight (xtra hot piri sauce), 200g cooked rice, 4 eggs, banana, 2ltrs water


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Tomorrows food all sorted, to be eaten through the day.
> 
> Massive Chicken Breast ?? weight (xtra hot piri sauce), 200g cooked rice, 4 eggs, banana, 2ltrs water


it all looks very beige mate lol... get some green and red peppers chopped into your rice bro....

or some little cherry tomatoes etc ??


----------



## Guest

Ive actually got some cheery toms in the fridge, will launch a handfull of them in.


----------



## Guest

Well food was all done in by 12 o clock, need more for tomorrow I think. Certainly more water anyway!

Done enough cardio today so it can royally suck my c0ck and balls tonight. Going gym with Milky so think its Chest / Shoulders / Tri's tonight, straight home shower and in the w4nking pitt.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Well food was all done in by 12 o clock, need more for tomorrow I think. Certainly more water anyway!
> 
> Done enough cardio today so it can royally suck my c0ck and balls tonight. Going gym with Milky so think its Chest / Shoulders / Tri's tonight, straight home shower and in the w4nking pitt.


I brought 4 bottles home with me you nugget, ask next time mate.


----------



## Guest

Just back from the gym, well and truly done in now.

Its a hell of a session what milkys does, there is literally fcuk all left in you when your finished. I seriously doubt I could do a set of 10 bench with only 20's on each side atm, body is in bits! It was an effort getting my tshirt off a second ago, nackered!

*Flat Bench 4 sets*

*
Inc DB 4 sets*

*
Cable Flys 4 sets*

*
Shoulder Press 4 sets*

*
DB Raises 4 sets*

*
Dip Machine 4 sets*

*
Rope Pushdowns 4sets*

Cant think if I have missed any, head is gone starving and need food! Body is fcuked.

Just having a 3 scoop shake now with a scoop of oats and a yoghurt in. Steak and Veg on the go - Food > Shower > Bed, im done in!


----------



## Milky

In all fairness you have grafted today as well mate but then again l have not, mainly due to being the brains of the outfit.


----------



## Guest

Just got in now, the gym tonight can kiss my hoop. Shower > Food > Bed, im done!

A whole chicken and 250g of rice, 4ltrs of juice through the day, usual breakfast coffee, banana, shake /w oats.


----------



## Guest

Just done a bit of a measure inspired by Milkys Journal

BF : 18.5% last time I checked, have lost more weight since then aswell, a tad under 21st now.

Age : 32

Neck : 19.5

Chest : 55

Biceps : 20

Waist : 40

Thigh : 29

Calves : 19


----------



## Milky

Mate the weight will fall off you the next few weeks !


----------



## Guest

Aye already has, 4lb since last wed and dropping.


----------



## Guest

Not long got in, absolutely shagged! been breaking out most of the day with one of the heaviest breakers known to man, back is done in!

Shower > Food > Bed. Gym tomorrow.

Food today been pretty much crap, its shopping night so had nowt in for dinner today.

Had usual breaky, coffee, shake w/ oats, banana, apple

banana apple about 9ish,

boiled rice and curry for dinner (chippy),

Just had 3 scoop shake and some pineapple pieces,

5x big minty lamb chops just gone under the grill, having that with veg (broc & carrot and sweed).

Will try and get 2 shakes in before bed, bump the protein intake up


----------



## flinty90

Sounds like milky the brain is having is way with you. lol.. if he is the brains of the outfit i feel sorry for you all lol.. keep up the good work bro ...


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Sounds like milky the brain is having is way with you. lol.. if he is the brains of the outfit i feel sorry for you all lol.. keep up the good work bro ...


I was out of the way today mate and in my defense l havent fu*king stopped myself.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Dave your a ****ing monster lol nice!


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Just done a bit of a measure inspired by Milkys Journal
> 
> BF : 18.5% last time I checked, have lost more weight since then aswell, a tad under 21st now.
> 
> Age : 32
> 
> Neck : 19.5
> 
> Chest : 55
> 
> Biceps : 20
> 
> Waist : 40
> 
> Thigh : 29
> 
> Calves : 19


Monster lol huge chest ..... Age ??? Really ??? :lol: ...hope your survivng the week ok bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Out the door @ 6am, walked in the door @ 8:20pm, nackered isnt the word.

And need to be up @ 5, need to be in scouseland for 7 for another grueler of a day. Its all money I suppose!

Not looked forward to a weekend this much for a long time!

Food and Bed.

Gnite chappies! :yawn:


----------



## Guest

Well best update a little.

Not trained at all since Monday night, been a really hard week in work. 12-15 hour days all week or pure graft. Body was exhausted!

Diet wise not been too bad I suppose, 1 de rail yesterday, and only ate half of it.

Dinners been ok, mostly chicken and rice of some variant.

Mon - Usual breakfast, Work : shake, chicken, rice, eggs, fruit, water. Tea : Meat and veg. Bed : shake

Tues - Usual breakfast, Work : shake, chicken, rice, fruit, water. Tea : Meat and veg. Bed : shake

Wed - Usual breakfast, Work : shake, (chippy :whistling: ) boiled rice, chicken curry. Tea : Meat and veg. Bed : shake

Thurs - Usual breakfast, Work : shake, chicken, rice, eggs, fruit, water. Tea : Meat and veg. Bed : shake

Fri - Usual breakfast, Work : shake, (DERAIL!) chips, sausage, beans and fruit, water. It was friday, I was bolloxed and had no food prep'd. Tea : Meat and veg. Bed : shake

Plan for today is pick my lad up and get to the gym, then rest! Same for tomorrow!


----------



## liam0810

You takin your lad to the gym with you mate? Sounds like both you and George had sh1t one in work this week, hopefully next weeks easier.

You've probably mentioned this loads of times but I'm being lazy and don't want to scroll back through the pages! How manh cals do you aim for a day? Must be at least 6k


----------



## Guest

I count them m8, just try to eat as clean as I can

Probably a bad thing really, I just cant be ar$ed! hahaha

That aswell as not being able to eat on time in work is quite difficult m8, you can go all day without anything if the wagons keep rolling in (selfish cnuts!) Just eat what I can when I can


----------



## liam0810

Fair enough mate, suppose if you're hitting your goals then you don't need to.

Are you still on a course or you finished?


----------



## biglbs

It is hard mate,training /diet and life,no easy answer other than without dolla,no food or training:cool:


----------



## Guest

Finished m8, cruising atm 200mg test e5d


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Finished m8, cruising atm 200mg test e5d


When you back on? 5 weeks and 3 days 3 days for me, not that I'm counting!


----------



## Guest

Aye soon as this bottle runs out, half way through now so not long.

As for what im going on, not a clue yet? Fancy tren but after my last experience with it really dubious.

Am thinking

weeks 1-14 test 800mg

weeks 1-12 deca 400mg

weeks 1-12 mast 400mg

Same as last course split the 6ml into 2x weekly jabs 1ml each mon / thur


----------



## liam0810

You using burr stuff? I'm gonna be using burr tren next in my course and heard its very strong as a few mates have been a little fcked up on it like you can get with tren. I can't wait.

Why what happened when you used tren?


----------



## Guest

Aye on burr m8, rate it over PC tbh.

I tried PC tri tren a good while back, had an allergic reaction to it. Bad skin rash, itchy as fcuk, blood blisters under my skin where I had been itching etc.

Doc said it was probably a reaction to the carrier oil, he was sound tbh quite clued up on it all, admitted to have taken it in the past himself.


----------



## Guest

Chest / Shoulders / Tri's done.

Usual warmup. Cuff work, light presses / UR rows / bench / stretches.

*Seated Military Press : 10 x60k, 10 x80k, 100k x5, 100k x5, 110kx3fail, 60k x10fail*

*
Side DB Raises : 15 x10k, 12 x15k fail, 8 x15k fail*

*
Rear Delt (Ming Rows) : 3 sets no idea of weight did them on low cable row with wide grip bar, fail last set.*

*
*

*
Incline DB : 15 x30k, 10 x40k, 8 x50k fail, 5 x50k fail*

*
Machine Fly (slow & strict) : stack x20, stack +20k x 15, stack +40k x10, stack +40k x9fail*

*
Dips : BW x10, x8, x5fail, x5fail*

*
*

*
OH Tri Extension : 20k x10, 30k x10, 40k x4fail*

And done.

Full of beans this morning thanks to the UWLS tab, so might go for a walk this afternoon burn it off and hopefully some cals off haha.

Weighed in @ 21st dead on. Thats after breaky and mid morning eat.


----------



## Sweat

Some solid strength you got there bud, keep up the good work!


----------



## Guest

Sweat said:


> Some solid strength you got there bud, keep up the good work!


Cheers mucka


----------



## Rob68

Cracking session mate,all that frustration of work taken out in that workout lol nice going pal :thumb:


----------



## MURPHYZ

just realised I've been subbed to this for ages and never posted, I need to think of something constructive to say.


----------



## Guest

Breeny said:


> just realised I've been subbed to this for ages and never posted, I need to think of something constructive to say.


 :lol:


----------



## Guest

Pull day done. Need to get a legs day in this week sometime, just pray for an easy day haha.

*10 min walk warmup, light sets pulldowns, rows, bw hypers, stretches.*

*
*

*
WG Lat Pulldowns (Slow / Strict) : Half stack x 15, 3 off stack x10, stack x9fail*

*
CG Palms in Pulldowns (As Above) : Half stack x 15, 3 off stack x15, stack x10fail*

*
Low Cable Row : 3 off stack x15, stack x13fail, stack x11fail*

*
DB Row : 30k x20, 40k x15fail, 50k x8fail*

*
Nautilus Pullover : 70k x15, 92.5k x10, 115 x10fail*

*
*

*
DB Curls superset with Hammers (On Preacher) 10k 15x15, 15k 10x10, 15k 7x6fail/fail*

*
*

*
Trap Box Shrugs (Strict / Holding) - 100k x15, 140 x15, 140 x15fail *

Was talking to one of the bodybuilders in the gym, he was complimenting me on how im looking (which was nice) said he cant half see a difference in me. Just a spur to keep doing what im doing I suppose.

Weighed in @ 21st 1, come in to full house, sister in law, niece and nephews galore here and a big sunday dinner being cooked, I cant have half of it. Turkey and Veg for me joy of joys!

Ill make do with a 3 scoop shake for now


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Pull day done. Need to get a legs day in this week sometime, just pray for an easy day haha.
> 
> *10 min walk warmup, light sets pulldowns, rows, bw hypers, stretches.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> WG Lat Pulldowns (Slow / Strict) : Half stack x 15, 3 off stack x10, stack x9fail*
> 
> *
> CG Palms in Pulldowns (As Above) : Half stack x 15, 3 off stack x15, stack x10fail*
> 
> *
> Low Cable Row : 3 off stack x15, stack x13fail, stack x11fail*
> 
> *
> DB Row : 30k x20, 40k x15fail, 50k x8fail*
> 
> *
> Nautilus Pullover : 70k x15, 92.5k x10, 115 x10fail*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> DB Curls superset with Hammers (On Preacher) 10k 15x15, 15k 10x10, 15k 7x6fail/fail*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Trap Box Shrugs (Strict / Holding) - 100k x15, 140 x15, 140 x15fail *
> 
> Was talking to one of the bodybuilders in the gym, he was complimenting me on how im looking (which was nice) said he cant half see a difference in me. Just a spur to keep doing what im doing I suppose.
> 
> Weighed in @ 21st 1, come in to full house, sister in law, niece and nephews galore here and a big sunday dinner being cooked, I cant have half of it. Turkey and Veg for me joy of joys!
> 
> Ill make do with a 3 scoop shake for now


Hi Dave .....found ye LOL

About me -

Age - 31

Height - 6ft 5

Weight - 20st 8 / 131kg

jeez your a big fella but you will no doubt carry that well being so tall .....I bet sqauts are a [email protected] .....always suits the wee fellas best that exercise.

I see you got bigger ......................what happened to the 19st as in first post :lol:

No doubt it wll be musle

Good stuff m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Aye I did drop near at one point, 19st for me will be really low bf% Id imagine.

Ill get there eventually m8!

Aye very rarely squat m8, bad knees from my rugby days. Had osgood schlatters as a teen, ended up being in a wheelchair for 3 month, then plastered up after that. Dont think they have ever gone back to 100% tbh


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Aye I did drop near at one point, 19st for me will be really low bf% Id imagine.
> 
> Ill get there eventually m8!
> 
> Aye very rarely squat m8, bad knees from my rugby days. Had osgood schlatters as a teen, ended up being in a wheelchair for 3 month, then plastered up after that. Dont think they have ever gone back to 100% tbh


fvck sake no I dont think they would ..sorry to hear m8...ive to be carful with mine too now that ive got arthritis in them ...doc said to stop doing heavy stuff but I found lowereing the reps works so will just adjust as time goes on to what suits them without too much pain


----------



## Guest

Aye they arnt too bad now tbh, can certainly feel it when I squat heavy. Got some knee sleeves which help alot, but tend to just stick to leg press and extensions now. They dont seem to bother it.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Aye they arnt too bad now tbh, can certainly feel it when I squat heavy. Got some knee sleeves which help alot, but tend to just stick to leg press and extensions now. They dont seem to bother it.


me too ..on work sets I rive a triple layer of them elastic bandage stuff on ...helps greatly


----------



## Guest

Food for tomorrow sorted










2 x shakes (Mid Morning, Mid Afternoon). Spicy Chicken and Chorizo Pasta, Melon and Grapes. Plus a Chicken breast in the oven to be chopped and banged ontop of the pasta. 4 ltrs of water.


----------



## Guest

Had nowt but a shake left for dinner, was mad hungry today for some reason?

Tomorrows dinner is pretty much the same, with more chicken. Chicken Piri piri and rice, fruit, 2 x shakes.

No gym tonight, going to have a rest night wa sin the gym sat and sun so due a rest day. Tomorrow will be legs!


----------



## Rob68

Hows things pal ?


----------



## TELBOR

Rob68 said:


> Hows things pal ?


Milky raped him,

Dave got Aids,

Lost his xxxxxxxxxxxxxl high vis,

Milky raped him again,

Dave is now dead, dead sick of being raped 

So I heard anyway :lol:


----------



## Rob68

R0BR0ID said:


> Milky raped him,
> 
> Dave got Aids,
> 
> Lost his xxxxxxxxxxxxxl high vis,
> 
> Milky raped him again,
> 
> Dave is now dead, dead sick of being raped
> 
> So I heard anyway :lol:


You back on that jack3d ? lol


----------



## TELBOR

Rob68 said:


> You back on that jack3d ? lol


Lol, tbh never tried it 

Fancy some though :lol:


----------



## Guest

Just been busy as fcuk at work m8. Had plans to goto the gym tonight and get my last day in, but again its ****ed!

2+ hours to get home from mcr airport. Fcuking joke the traffic we left there @ 16:45 just this second walked in

Friday tomorrow thank fcuk!, apparently an easy day aswell Darwen in the morning, then Blackburn later on (HAH, ill believe that when I see it)


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Just been busy as fcuk at work m8. Had plans to goto the gym tonight and get my last day in, but again its ****ed!
> 
> 2+ hours to get home from mcr airport. Fcuking joke the traffic we left there @ 16:45 just this second walked in
> 
> Friday tomorrow thank fcuk!, apparently an easy day aswell Darwen in the morning, then Blackburn later on (HAH, ill believe that when I see it)


Be gym tomorrow night then Dave eh :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> Be gym tomorrow night then Dave eh :thumbup1:


Ignore the ku*t mate, he sits on the machine now watching me graft my tits off !


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Ignore the ku*t mate, he sits on the machine now watching me graft my tits off !


bwahahahahahah ......yea and ive seent the photo :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Nice early(ish) finish today, nice and peacefull day tbh sat on my perch getting screamed at from every angle.

Chest session done, felt strong as fcuk today, didnt seem to tire for some reason

*Usual warmup, rc, fly's, presses, etc, etc.*

*
*

*
Slight Incline DB - 30k x15, 40k x10, 50k x10, 60k x9fail, 60k x5fail*

*
Decline Bench Machine - 60k x15, 100k x10, 140 x5fail, 140 x3fail*

*
Machine Fly - Stack x 15, Stack x40k x10, Stack +60k x9fail*

*
Cable Fly - 5(Plates) x15, 7 x10, 10 x8fail, 10 x4fail*

*
Lever Tricep Extension - Stack x10, Stack x10, Stack x6fail*

*
OH Cable - 20k x10, 30k x10, 40k x5fail*

And done in! Chest and Tri's in bits!! Nice chill out night infront of the PC


----------



## Guest

Forgot to add, weighed in @ 20st 8, WINNER! Falling off me, and thats after some food!


----------



## Tassotti

Dave said:


> Forgot to add, weighed in @ 20st 8, WINNER! Falling off me, and thats after some food!


I want a physical job


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Nice early(ish) finish today, nice and peacefull day tbh sat on my perch getting screamed at from every angle.
> 
> Chest session done, felt strong as fcuk today, didnt seem to tire for some reason
> 
> *Usual warmup, rc, fly's, presses, etc, etc.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Slight Incline DB - 30k x15, 40k x10, 50k x10, 60k x9fail, 60k x5fail*
> 
> *
> Decline Bench Machine - 60k x15, 100k x10, 140 x5fail, 140 x3fail*
> 
> *
> Machine Fly - Stack x 15, Stack x40k x10, Stack +60k x9fail*
> 
> *
> Cable Fly - 5(Plates) x15, 7 x10, 10 x8fail, 10 x4fail*
> 
> *
> Lever Tricep Extension - Stack x10, Stack x10, Stack x6fail*
> 
> *
> OH Cable - 20k x10, 30k x10, 40k x5fail*
> 
> And done in! Chest and Tri's in bits!! Nice chill out night infront of the PC


You got home early after all then Dave ...and got a might sesh in

All good too

tel ye tho ..your a strong un .............what i do with two arms you do with one mg:


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> I want a physical job


So does Dave :lol:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> You got home early after all then Dave ...and got a might sesh in
> 
> All good too
> 
> tel ye tho ..your a strong un .............what i do with two arms you do with one mg:


He is a strong tw*t mate, l have witnessed it first hand.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Forgot to add, weighed in @ 20st 8, WINNER! Falling off me, and thats after some food!


Great head settler for the weekend Dave :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> So does Dave :lol:


Hahaha cnut


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> He is a strong tw*t mate, l have witnessed it first hand.


all the time I thought

dont you two train together most times ?


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> Great head settler for the weekend Dave :thumbup1:


Aye it was that m8, just sat here now in my shorts chilling right out. Foods in the oven, nice cold vimto in my hand lovely jubbly


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> all the time I thought
> 
> dont you two train together most times ?


Not as often now unfortunatly mate, be back on track soon tho :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Snake vid mate;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/178234-pictures-volume-3-a-66.html


----------



## Guest

Well been up since the crack of a sparrows fart this morning, she woke me up @ 4 oclock with the tele blaring "Cant sleep, i'm wide awake"

Could I balls get back to sleep, so jumped in the bath for an hour and had a soak.

Gym and a bit of shopping today, shes working late so its a peaceful day for me and the lad.

Breakfast so far.

Obligatory "well go and make me a brew then if you're getting me up at this time, wench!" coffee and banana

3 scoop shake, 6 weetabix used the protein as milk. Quite nice tbh.

Roll on the legs session!


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Well been up since the crack of a sparrows fart this morning, she woke me up @ 4 oclock with the tele blaring "Cant sleep, i'm wide awake"
> 
> Could I balls get back to sleep, so jumped in the bath for an hour and had a soak.
> 
> Gym and a bit of shopping today, shes working late so its a peaceful day for me and the lad.
> 
> Breakfast so far.
> 
> Obligatory "well go and make me a brew then if you're getting me up at this time, wench!" coffee and banana
> 
> 3 scoop shake, 6 weetabix used the protein as milk. Quite nice tbh.
> 
> Roll on the legs session!


Morning Dave am sitting eating a banana adn having a coffee right now LOl

Im training today to but will only be moving about a quartet the weight youwill be probably :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> Morning Dave am sitting eating a banana adn having a coffee right now LOl
> 
> Im training today to but will only be moving about a quartet the weight youwill be probably :thumbup1:


Going off your avi m8, your in better shape than I am haha. You're doing something right!


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Going off your avi m8, your in better shape than I am haha. You're doing something right!


You need to get a physical job Dave. All this lazing round, leaning on shovels, and eating chip butties with Milky is doing you no good:whistling:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Going off your avi m8, your in better shape than I am haha. You're doing something right!


I try Dave I try ......................the wife says the same Im very trying mg:


----------



## liam0810

How come you've been working with George mate?


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> How come you've been working with George mate?


My ADR thing went to **** m8, the company that bought us out took all most of the work off us, just leaving me with 2x monthly visits to scotland, less money every month, fcuk that!

George said something was coming up so went for it


----------



## liam0810

Fair enough mate. It's a shame because I'm sure you were saying they were telling you they were gonna put you on any courses you wanted and you'd of been able to make a good wedge.


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Fair enough mate. It's a shame because I'm sure you were saying they were telling you they were gonna put you on any courses you wanted and you'd of been able to make a good wedge.


Aye m8, it would have been fine if I lived in Scotland, just the commute was a pain in the ****


----------



## liam0810

Plus Scotland's full of weirdos! I mean look at Rep and Uriel haha!


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Plus Scotland's full of weirdos! I mean look at Rep and Uriel haha!


Uriel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!Scotland ..........Really ..........that would certainly answer a lot :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Uriel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!Scotland ..........Really ..........that would certainly answer a lot :lol:


Hang on I might have that wrong! Just you then mate!


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Hang on I might have that wrong! Just you then mate!


well ...the stuff he comes out with reminds me of glasgow crack .......youd split your sides listeneing to them feckers with all the sh1te they come out with .....thats why I said that would answer a lot :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:



> well ...the stuff he comes out with reminds me of glasgow crack .......youd split your sides listeneing to them feckers with all the sh1te they come out with .....thats why I said that would answer a lot :lol:


I met a group of 35 lads from Glasgow in magaluf. Even after 4 days if speaking to them I couldn't understand a single word!


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> I met a group of 35 lads from Glasgow in magaluf. Even after 4 days if speaking to them I couldn't understand a single word!


and no doubt called ye jimmy :lol:


----------



## flinty90

uriel is scottish , glasweigen i believe


----------



## biglbs

Hope you are well Dave


----------



## Milky

Mingster said:


> You need to get a physical job Dave. All this lazing round, leaning on shovels, and eating chip butties with Milky is doing you no good:whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


OI !!

I have GRAFTED my balls off these last 2 weeks mate, do you know how many shovels l have broke leaning on them !


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> and no doubt called ye jimmy :lol:


They could if called me anything and I woulda just smiled and nodded!


----------



## Guest

Glaswegians arnt bad, I learnt to tell the difference between the accents. You can have a crack with the Glaswegians but those from up north Aberdeen / Peterhead etc just a breed of their own, very wierd!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hi Dave how is everything going buddy?


----------



## Guest

Its all good ta Matt, work > gym > sleep > repeat atm, so alls well.

Looking forward to jumping back on cycle, feel thin! If that makes sence?


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Glaswegians arnt bad, I learnt to tell the difference between the accents. You can have a crack with the Glaswegians but those from up north Aberdeen / Peterhead etc just a breed of their own, very wierd!


Ive been in the borders for many a year but thats my home country dave .......not weird just more sophisticated LOL


----------



## Milky

Cheers for the protein mate. Really didnt have to but l appreciate it.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Cheers for the protein mate. Really didnt have to but l appreciate it.


Least I could do m8, cheers :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Rough this morning, went to Laura's nieces birthday last night ended up drinking.

Was being passed some vodka concoction, was bang on! God knows what was in it, I do know it was coke zero tho so dont feel too bad haha.

So after a good few of them and shots of sambuca playing drinking snakes and ladders I was well done, home about 10, ate a tray of salt n pepper ribs and fell asleep on the couch.

Woke up this morning with a mouth like the bottom of a bird cage, so teeth brushed and 3 pints of water later im fine.

Breakfast done, gym soon as it opens only got back and shoulders to do through the week so alls well.


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy sweating all that out of you at the gym mate :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

ya, now its time to suffer for your sins lol.

Get on those cardio machines and report here when you've crawled home. lol


----------



## Replicator

Mornin Dave bet you still dont perform to the max in the gym tho after embibing the devils brew :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Forgot to post up legs day yesterday.

*15 min warmup, walk, stretches.*

*
*

*
Leg Press 3 sets. Supersets - 10 x Left Leg, Right Leg, Both Legs = 1 set*

*
Calf Raises - 5 sets. 3 x Toes In, 2 x Toes Out*

*
Ham Curls - 5 sets Last set fail @ 2 off stack*

*
Leg Extension - 3 sets Last 2 sets fail @ stack*

No ground breaking weights shifted, but a good workout none the less. Calves and Quads very tender this morning.

Just about to set off and do Shoulders, get a back day in through the week and sorted.


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done -

*Usual warmup - RC work, Raises, Stretches*

*
*

*
(strict on all of these, full motion)*

*
DB Shoulder Press 4 sets 20k x15, 30k x15, 40k x12fail 40k x10fail (strict on all of these, full motion)*

*
Side raises 4 sets 10k x15, 15k x10, 20k x6fail No rest > 10k x5fail*

*
Front raises 4 sets 10k x15, 15k x10, 20k x10fail No rest > 10k x8fail*

*
Rear Delt Cables 4 sets 2plates x15, 3plates x15, 4plates x10 No Rest > 2plates x8fail*

*
Face Pulls 2 sets Heavy to failure both sets ?? weight*

*
Trap Box Shrugs 3 sets 60k x20, 100k x15, 140 x10 *

Post w/o shake down me, and off to a christening we go. Not going to the doo after cba


----------



## Guest

Just back from the gym. Good session apart from it being national back day and every machine in use. Few groups of lads in each taking turns to throw weights about then harp on "how much I can curl now coz of theeze dbols im on"... :thumb:

I couldnt be listening to them so went and did chest / tri's. Just went straight for it today no fcuking about.

*10 min walk. Usual warmup and few sets light weight.*

*
*

*
Slight incline bench. 40k x10, 50k x10, 60k x5, *Didnt fail on the 60's went for it. Tried the 70's just couldnt get them up on my own and no one to pick them up for me. Dropped back to 60 and got another 8-fail out. Really think I could get 4 or so out of the 70's on a decent day. Will have it soon enough

*
Machine Press - 100k x10, 100k x10, 140k x8*

*
Machine Flys - Stack x10, Stack+40k x10 Stack+60k x8fail*

*
Cable's - 9 x10, 10 x10, 11 x8fail*

*
OH Tri Extension (Ez Bar) - 30k x10, 40k x10, 60k x5, 60k x5*

*
CGBP - 100k 5 x5*

Weighed in 20st 8 (after tea and shake) missus got me some new jeans 38 waist!!!! Just a shame my legs are too big haha, ill try and get a pic up.


----------



## Mingster

Strong work there Dave. You should have got a couple of those 'national back day' guys to deadlift the 70's up for you


----------



## Guest

Cant really see it, but looks like lycra on my legs.


----------



## Milky

Sitting on that machine watching me graft is paying off mate !!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

70's!! You feckin animal 

Good work on throwing the 60's up though 

And get these pics up lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ignore pic request lol

Looking.... Snug


----------



## Guest

R0BR0ID said:


> Ignore pic request lol
> 
> Looking.... Snug


Aye the twig and giggleberries were gasping for air m8


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Aye the twig and giggleberries were gasping for air m8


Pmsl! I bet they were 

Poor sods :lol:

Hope all is well anyway


----------



## Guest

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl! I bet they were
> 
> Poor sods :lol:
> 
> Hope all is well anyway


Aye all sound ta m8, work > gym > sleep m8. Alls good.

How bout yourself? Not tempted to get back on the dark side and hit it again? Im dying to get back on. This cruising lark is no good! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Aye all sound ta m8, work > gym > sleep m8. Alls good.
> 
> How bout yourself? Not tempted to get back on the dark side and hit it again? Im dying to get back on. This cruising lark is no good! :lol:


Lol, that's a nice routine  Glad your well!

I'm good thanks mate, lost yours and georges numbers - broke phone lol So would have been in touch 

Haha, I'll get back on it, but just orals. Winny near xmas to get be going again 

How long have you been cruising? What's the plan next blast...


----------



## Guest

Finished about 4/5 week ago I think? Feels like forever!!!

Going to see this cruise out, 10 week then back on it. 12 weeks 800mg Test, 400mg Tren E, 400mg Mast E.

Then I think im due a big PCT!! Will see nearer the time


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Finished about 4/5 week ago I think? Feels like forever!!!
> 
> Going to see this cruise out, 10 week then back on it. 12 weeks 800mg Test, 400mg Tren E, 400mg Mast E.
> 
> Then I think im due a big PCT!! Will see nearer the time


Cruising is a bore isn't it!!

Blast looks good, I loved that combo when I did it - dbol and slin on top pmsl

Go with Hacks power PCT like Ben, he's getting stronger on it...... Ginger freak :lol: Love ya Ben x


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Just back from the gym. Good session apart from it being national back day and every machine in use. Few groups of lads in each taking turns to throw weights about then harp on "how much I can curl now coz of theeze dbols im on"... :thumb:
> 
> I couldnt be listening to them so went and did chest / tri's. Just went straight for it today no fcuking about.
> 
> *10 min walk. Usual warmup and few sets light weight.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Slight incline bench. 40k x10, 50k x10, 60k x5, *Didnt fail on the 60's went for it. Tried the 70's just couldnt get them up on my own and no one to pick them up for me. Dropped back to 60 and got another 8-fail out. Really think I could get 4 or so out of the 70's on a decent day. Will have it soon enough
> 
> *
> Machine Press - 100k x10, 100k x10, 140k x8*
> 
> *
> Machine Flys - Stack x10, Stack+40k x10 Stack+60k x8fail*
> 
> *
> Cable's - 9 x10, 10 x10, 11 x8fail*
> 
> *
> OH Tri Extension (Ez Bar) - 30k x10, 40k x10, 60k x5, 60k x5*
> 
> *
> CGBP - 100k 5 x5*
> 
> Weighed in 20st 8 (after tea and shake) missus got me some new jeans 38 waist!!!! Just a shame my legs are too big haha, ill try and get a pic up.


Time you were in them strongman Comps Dave ..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> Time you were in them strongman Comps Dave ..... :thumbup1:


Never been into strongman tbh m8, my weight alone puts me up there with the big boys. They will be shifting some proper weight.


----------



## strongmanmatt

davey fantastic session there mate some great pressing, Your a right animal, You look fecking massive in that pic. What size are your legs?


----------



## Guest

strongmanmatt said:


> davey fantastic session there mate some great pressing, Your a right animal, You look fecking massive in that pic. What size are your legs?


Waist : 38

Thigh : 29

Calves : 19


----------



## George-Bean

Big workout mate, reps!


----------



## Rob68

Great session mate,not so sure about the blue jodpers your wearing in the pic though lol


----------



## Guest

No gym tonight, off for an all you can eat with the missus and lad.

Gym sat and sun, back and legs and all sorted.

Agony Aunt time - Food wise, had a couple of derails this week. My own fault really not preparing anything night before. Only dinner mind you, tea and breakfast been near as dammit all week. And shakes morning noon and night, so protein count will be ok(ish)

Am doing a big shop sat afternoon with the missus get everything I need for the week, so next week is 100%

Right thats the confession over, now im off to eat as many salt n pepper ribs as I can until they take them off me. :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Don't be too hard on yourself mate. I had a Family Feast Bucket from KFC yesterday and a giant Cornish Pasty as a mid morning snack today

They fit my macros....Honest


----------



## Tassotti

That's the restuarants weekly profits gone


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> No gym tonight, off for an all you can eat with the missus and lad.
> 
> Gym sat and sun, back and legs and all sorted.
> 
> Agony Aunt time - Food wise, had a couple of derails this week. My own fault really not preparing anything night before. Only dinner mind you, tea and breakfast been near as dammit all week. And shakes morning noon and night, so protein count will be ok(ish)
> 
> Am doing a big shop sat afternoon with the missus get everything I need for the week, so next week is 100%
> 
> Right thats the confession over, now im off to eat as many salt n pepper ribs as I can until they take them off me. :thumb:


Not easy mate is it.....


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> No gym tonight, off for an all you can eat with the missus and lad.
> 
> Gym sat and sun, back and legs and all sorted.
> 
> Agony Aunt time - Food wise, had a couple of derails this week. My own fault really not preparing anything night before. Only dinner mind you, tea and breakfast been near as dammit all week. And shakes morning noon and night, so protein count will be ok(ish)
> 
> Am doing a big shop sat afternoon with the missus get everything I need for the week, so next week is 100%
> 
> Right thats the confession over, now im off to eat as many salt n pepper ribs as I can until they take them off me. :thumb:


I might have a soor ploom !!! mg:


----------



## Guest

Just got back from the all you can eat, stuffed to the brim!

Plate 1 - Bowl of Chicken n Sweetcorn Soup! Duck and wraps and sauce (no idea of name)

Plate 2 - Salt n Pepper Ribs, Sweet and Sour, bit of rice

Plate 3 - Hot n Spicy Chicken wings, Duck in Ginger, bit of noodles

Plate 4 - Singapore Vermicelli with spicy sauce.

Plate 5 - Fruit!

Absolute winner! Only £40odd for the 3 of us including 2 lots of drinks. Will be going again!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Just got back from the all you can eat, stuffed to the brim!
> 
> Plate 1 - Bowl of Chicken n Sweetcorn Soup! Duck and wraps and sauce (no idea of name)
> 
> Plate 2 - Salt n Pepper Ribs, Sweet and Sour, bit of rice
> 
> Plate 3 - Hot n Spicy Chicken wings, Duck in Ginger, bit of noodles
> 
> Plate 4 - Singapore Vermicelli with spicy sauce.
> 
> Plate 5 - Fruit!
> 
> Absolute winner! Only £40odd for the 3 of us including 2 lots of drinks. Will be going again!


Where did you go mate ?


----------



## Guest

Flaming Dragon in Bury m8. Really nice


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Flaming Dragon in Bury m8. Really nice


Me and her didnt rate it at all, nice place but limited chioce.

The one in Swinton is good you know.


----------



## Tassotti

Bargain !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Me and her didnt rate it at all, nice place but limited chioce.
> 
> The one in Swinton is good you know.


Really? Ill have to give your one a try m8


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Really? Ill have to give your one a try m8


£4.50 the buffet at dinner time mate, more expensive but more choice tea time, lovely big pieces of duck breast they do as well !

Also try Sykes chippy one day, fu*king AWESOME rag puds mate !


----------



## Replicator

Morning Dave


----------



## Guest

Mornin pal, hows u?


----------



## George-Bean

Hiya Dave, Just so you know since that restaurant opened the RSPCA have gone out of business in Manchester due to a lack of strays......... £40, cant be done for all you can eat lol.


----------



## Guest

Breakfast done.

Shake, Coffee, Banana. Vits & Oils. 200mg (0.5ml) Test400. (Not far off end of bottle now, 3-4 week tops left. So blast time soon enough)

3 scoop shake, 4 boiled eggs, orange, apple.

Just getting ready, go hammer back. Am giving the rack pulls a go today see how my back is. Will go steady.... honest


----------



## George-Bean

Do you wear a belt?


----------



## Guest

George-Bean said:


> Do you wear a belt?


No m8, never have. Just doesnt feel comfy to me


----------



## George-Bean

I'm not a belt man, I used to wear one at work then 9" solid concrete blocks where used a lot, those things nearly killed me ;-D


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Breakfast done.
> 
> Shake, Coffee, Banana. Vits & Oils. 200mg (0.5ml) Test400. (Not far off end of bottle now, 3-4 week tops left. So blast time soon enough)
> 
> 3 scoop shake, 4 boiled eggs, orange, apple.
> 
> Just getting ready, go hammer back. Am giving the rack pulls a go today see how my back is. *Will go steady.... honest*


Yeah right course you will


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Mornin pal, hows u?


All good Dave .the sun is shining (bit nippy out for time of year tho ) and im looking forward to training later


----------



## Guest

George-Bean said:


> I'm not a belt man, I used to wear one at work then 9" solid concrete blocks where used a lot, those things nearly killed me ;-D


Aye, I used to be a street mason, raging curbs about all day got me a pretty strong lower back. Belt used to hurt my stomach for some reason. Prolly because I was a fat cnut hahaha



Rob68 said:


> Yeah right course you will


 :whistling: Updating the session in a sec. Just call me Super Dave! Fcuking love Rack Pulls!!!!



Replicator said:


> All good Dave .the sun is shining (bit nippy out for time of year tho ) and im looking forward to training later


Aye same here pal, sun glaring but cold wind.


----------



## Milky

Ring me please mate.


----------



## Guest

Back session done... I had every intention of going steady but back gave me no jipp what so ever and came back stronger than ever.

Usual warmup. 10 min walk stretches, hypers and bo rows light sets.

*Rack Pulls - 100k x10, 140k x10, 180k x5, 220 x5, 260 x5, 270 x3 (where have these been all my life, absolutely loved them! Pain free and str was awesome, good to see the bar bending haha)*

*
WG LPD (Holding 1s at contraction) - half stack x20, 5 off stack x10, 2 off stack x9 fail, 5 off stack x8fail*

*
WG Dorian Rows (Again holding) - half stack x20, 5 off stack x10, stack x8, stack x5*

*
Nautilus Pullover - 4 sets no idea weight fail @ set 3, drop weight fail again set 4*

Cracking session, really enjoyed it. Legs tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Ring me please mate.


Just tried you m8, both phones ringing out? All ok?


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Back session done... I had every intention of going steady but back gave me no jipp what so ever and came back stronger than ever.
> 
> Usual warmup. 10 min walk stretches, hypers and bo rows light sets.
> 
> *Rack Pulls - 100k x10, 140k x10, 180k x5, 220 x5, 260 x5, 270 x3 (where have these been all my life, absolutely loved them! Pain free and str was awesome, good to see the bar bending haha)*
> 
> *
> WG LPD (Holding 1s at contraction) - half stack x20, 5 off stack x10, 2 off stack x9 fail, 5 off stack x8fail*
> 
> *
> WG Dorian Rows (Again holding) - half stack x20, 5 off stack x10, stack x8, stack x5*
> 
> *
> Nautilus Pullover - 4 sets no idea weight fail @ set 3, drop weight fail again set 4*
> 
> Cracking session, really enjoyed it. Legs tomorrow


my work set is one of your warm ups LOL


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> my work set is one of your warm ups LOL


They felt good m8, never really had this much feeling in them with no pain. All this time training and only just got onto them, just shows always learning.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> They felt good m8, never really had this much feeling in them with no pain. All this time training and only just got onto them, just shows always learning.


Absolutely Dave. im 15 years or so down the line and still learning stuff.The day you stop learning is the day you die . Especially how to for me and how to work around injuries, and that I feel is where the likes of UKM comes in to its own because you can pick up so many tips that you would never have thought of yourself ....yea this site or more like the peolpe on it has helped me greatly especially over this past year and that goes for more than jsut training.

And thats 12:30 time to get my ass up them stairs LOL Later Dave


----------



## Guest

Righty breakfast done. Just getting ready to go do legs.

Woke up with a really bad pip from yesterdays jab. Not had one this sore for a long while, must have nicked a vein or something on the way in. Some leg presses sort that ****er right out :thumb:

Breaky - Wake - strong espresso coffee and the usual banana, vits and oils.

Half hour later - 3 scoop shake, 4 weetabix.

Just about to drop the go faster weight loss pill (UWLS E-nutrition) and get myself a couple of cans of energy drink to get me bouncing for the gym.


----------



## flinty90

hello Big D hope our well mate and still fcukin beasting it X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> hello Big D hope our well mate and still fcukin beasting it X


Yalright mucka. Aye alls good ta, am trying m8! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Legs done. Fark me tough un!

15 mins bike, 2 mins arse of seat and go for it. Stretches, light bw squats, lunges, calf raises.

Leg Press (Wide Stance) - 5 sets. Maxed @ 420 x10failure, very nearly didnt get it up! Close to spewing on this one.

Leg Extensions (Toes In) - 5 sets. Maxed at stack x5 failure. Hold 1 sec at top on each.

Standing Calf Raises - 5 sets Maxed @ stack on set 3, then just kept going to failure.

SLDL - 5 sets Maxed at 75k x8 set 4, 5 set 5.

Then a 10 min walk / limp to sort them out haha. Legs getting big now, just need to keep hammering them. Before any of you slate my pop socks (rob!) they are knee wraps, I couldnt be ****d taking them off, was in tatters haha


----------



## Leigh

I was about to say I loved the bumble bee socks! Knee wraps bah!


----------



## Tassotti

Lookin large Big D


----------



## Replicator

Thick as phuck m8 . :thumbup1: .........................the legs


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Legs done. Fark me tough un!
> 
> 15 mins bike, 2 mins arse of seat and go for it. Stretches, light bw squats, lunges, calf raises.
> 
> Leg Press (Wide Stance) - 5 sets. Maxed @ 420 x10failure, very nearly didnt get it up! Close to spewing on this one.
> 
> Leg Extensions (Toes In) - 5 sets. Maxed at stack x5 failure. Hold 1 sec at top on each.
> 
> Standing Calf Raises - 5 sets Maxed @ stack on set 3, then just kept going to failure.
> 
> SLDL - 5 sets Maxed at 75k x8 set 4, 5 set 5.
> 
> Then a 10 min walk / limp to sort them out haha. Legs getting big now, just need to keep hammering them. Before any of you slate my pop socks (rob!) they are knee wraps, I couldnt be ****d taking them off, was in tatters haha


What you trying to say pal ? :whistling: :lol:

Not sure wether to neg you for that comment or neg you for having big fcuk off legs :lol:

In fact i wouldnt mind my calfs being the size of your forearms 

Beast mate ,everything definately paying off for you bud :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Legs are in absolute bits. Really bad pip in my quad. Agony! Never had one this bad. No swelling or redness so looks like is just a bad one.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Legs are in absolute bits. Really bad pip in my quad. Agony! Never had one this bad. No swelling or redness so looks like is just a bad one.


Heres hoping


----------



## Guest

No gym for me tonight, just this second walked in from 6 this morning. Absolutely fcuked, leg is killing me! Bath, Food and Bed for me. Nackered!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> No gym for me tonight, just this second walked in from 6 this morning. Absolutely fcuked, leg is killing me! Bath, Food and Bed for me. Nackered!


makes you wonder how an old man does it really mate doesnt it :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Just walked in, off to the gym in a second. 2 easy jobs, just a shame they were an hour each way apart. Done more driving than actual work today.

Nice and easy, off to go hammer chest / tri's.

Food wise been tosh today, greggs for breakfast. 2 xTuna salad barms for dinner. 4ltrs of water. Just forcing a 3 scoop shake down me now, have another when I get back and should be somewhere near for the day.


----------



## Guest

Just back from the gym, went straight to drop ball sack (son) off at rugby. Bath and relax time now! Aaaahh

Usual Warmups, just went for reps this week. Didnt even count, just went till I couldnt lift any more. Sets 1 and 2 warmups, set 3 (10+) and 4 max weight rep out till arms drop off.

*Incline DB - Maxed @ 50k*

*
Decline Bench - Maxed @ 120k*

*
Machine Fly - Maxed @ Stack + 50k*

*
Cable Fly - Maxed @ 10 Plates*

*
OH Ez Bar Tri Press - Maxed @ 50k + Bar*

*
Tri Lever Extension - Maxed @ 200lb? (Pretty sure its lb)*


----------



## Milky

Just got in mate, going now.


----------



## biglbs

Some good work on those wheels mate,reps


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Some good work on those wheels mate,reps


Cheers mucka


----------



## Replicator

just popped into say hello big man


----------



## George-Bean

dropped in to hand support n greetings ;-D


----------



## Tassotti

just popped in for free hand-job


----------



## Replicator

just popped in :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Just back from the gym, went straight to drop ball sack (son) off at rugby. Bath and relax time now! Aaaahh
> 
> Usual Warmups, just went for reps this week. Didnt even count, just went till I couldnt lift any more. Sets 1 and 2 warmups, set 3 (10+) and 4 max weight rep out till arms drop off.
> 
> *Incline DB - Maxed @ 50k*
> 
> *
> Decline Bench - Maxed @ 120k*
> 
> *
> Machine Fly - Maxed @ Stack + 50k*
> 
> *
> Cable Fly - Maxed @ 10 Plates*
> 
> *
> OH Ez Bar Tri Press - Maxed @ 50k + Bar*
> 
> *
> Tri Lever Extension - Maxed @ 200lb? (Pretty sure its lb)*


Nice going pal :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

Theres free hand jobs in this journal?


----------



## MURPHYZ

bloody hell if i'd of known that i woulda popped in more often


----------



## Guest

Just got in from the gym, had a decent ish finish so headed straight out.

National back day again, full of chavs tonight for some reason. So shoulder got the hammer.

Usual Warmups + Cuff work etc etc

*DB Shoulder Press - 2 x warmup weight 20k / 30k. 40k x10, 50k x5 (Finally managed to hump those big fcukers up with no assistance)*

*
Side DB Raise - 10k x15, 15k x10, 20k x5, 20k x5*

*
Front Raise - 10k x15, 15k x10, 20k x10, 20k x9*

*
FacePulls - 4 sets no idea of weight, all numbers worn off, finished 3 from stack x9*

*
Ming Rows - As above. 4 from stack*

*
*

Home now, big shake down the hatch and 5 big manty lamb chops under the grill, sprouts and grean beans in the pan. Lovely Jubbly.

Shoulders looking ace now, alot more vascular, weight still dropping aswell 20st 7 and falling.


----------



## Guest

Been laughing at poor George today. He looked absolutely fcuked all day. Diet must be taking its toll.

Caught him a couple of times nodding off on the machine. Ill need to be quicker on the phone and get a pic hahaha :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti

Strong fcuker


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Just got in from the gym, had a decent ish finish so headed straight out.
> 
> National back day again, full of chavs tonight for some reason. So shoulder got the hammer.
> 
> Usual Warmups + Cuff work etc etc
> 
> *DB Shoulder Press - 2 x warmup weight 20k / 30k. 40k x10, 50k x5 (Finally managed to hump those big fcukers up with no assistance)*
> 
> *
> Side DB Raise - 10k x15, 15k x10, 20k x5, 20k x5*
> 
> *
> Front Raise - 10k x15, 15k x10, 20k x10, 20k x9*
> 
> *
> FacePulls - 4 sets no idea of weight, all numbers worn off, finished 3 from stack x9*
> 
> *
> Ming Rows - As above. 4 from stack*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Home now, big shake down the hatch and 5 big manty lamb chops under the grill, sprouts and grean beans in the pan. Lovely Jubbly.
> 
> Shoulders looking ace now, alot more vascular, weight still dropping aswell 20st 7 and falling.


All good Dave :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Top work Dave:thumb: Awesome getting the 50's up. Pressing them is a piece of p1ss but getting them up there to press is an achievement of Olympian proportion.

Nice looking shoulder workout too. If I may be so bold, I would suggest if your progress starts to stall with this workout I would drop the Front Raises completely and the energy saved will get you another couple of weeks of progression


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Top work Dave:thumb: Awesome getting the 50's up. Pressing them is a piece of p1ss but getting them up there to press is an achievement of Olympian proportion.
> 
> Nice looking shoulder workout too. If I may be so bold, I would suggest if your progress starts to stall with this workout I would drop the Front Raises completely and the energy saved will get you another couple of weeks of progression


Advice always welcome m8y!! Cheers

Aye ill give that a go m8, ive basically been doing them purely for depletion, once they are done front delts are in tatters. Like you say, maybe concentrate on the press a little harder. Will deffo give it a go tho

As for the db's Ive mastered the flick off the knee quite well now, bit of arm getting them to shoulders but once they are there its solid and get up no problem. Never tried what I could do if I was handed the weight, would love to see what I could possibly squeeze out.


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Advice always welcome m8y!! Cheers
> 
> Aye ill give that a go m8, ive basically been doing them purely for depletion, once they are done front delts are in tatters. Like you say, maybe concentrate on the press a little harder. Will deffo give it a go tho
> 
> As for the db's Ive mastered the flick off the knee quite well now, bit of arm getting them to shoulders but once they are there its solid and get up no problem. Never tried what I could do if I was handed the weight, would love to see what I could possibly squeeze out.


Tremendous stuff mate. The 40's are about my limit for chucking up although I've pressed heavier. I could never master the knee flick lol....


----------



## George-Bean

50's ffs, I have to roll them around lol reps


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Just got in from the gym, had a decent ish finish so headed straight out.
> 
> National back day again, full of chavs tonight for some reason. So shoulder got the hammer.
> 
> Usual Warmups + Cuff work etc etc
> 
> *DB Shoulder Press - 2 x warmup weight 20k / 30k. 40k x10, 50k x5 (Finally managed to hump those big fcukers up with no assistance)*
> 
> *
> Side DB Raise - 10k x15, 15k x10, 20k x5, 20k x5*
> 
> *
> Front Raise - 10k x15, 15k x10, 20k x10, 20k x9*
> 
> *
> FacePulls - 4 sets no idea of weight, all numbers worn off, finished 3 from stack x9*
> 
> *
> Ming Rows - As above. 4 from stack*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Home now, big shake down the hatch and 5 big manty lamb chops under the grill, sprouts and grean beans in the pan. Lovely Jubbly.
> 
> Shoulders looking ace now, alot more vascular, weight still dropping aswell 20st 7 and falling.


Great stuff mucka,thats some going with the 50`s ,i would offer to come help lift the DB`s up for you but i would need you to lift them off the rack in the first place :lol:


----------



## Guest

Fcuk me!

Went out for my mates birthday last night, first time ive been out since near christmas. Good night, but my god im dying!

Woke up startled thinking im late for work, only realised as im putting my socks on, by this time the headache has hit me like a freight train...

My body hates me!!! I hate me for doing it!! Never again!

Got molested by couple of women aswell, feeling my ar5e and arms "Oooooh arnt you a big lad" my reply was simple "Its not all big, but 20st on ramming it in power hahahaha"

Anyway, brew / breakfast / recover time!


----------



## Milky

You dildo...


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Fcuk me!
> 
> Went out for my mates birthday last night, first time ive been out since near christmas. Good night, but my god im dying!
> 
> Woke up startled thinking im late for work, only realised as im putting my socks on, by this time the headache has hit me like a freight train...
> 
> My body hates me!!! I hate me for doing it!! Never again!
> 
> Got molested by couple of women aswell, feeling my ar5e and arms "Oooooh arnt you a big lad" my reply was simple "Its not all big, but 20st on ramming it in power hahahaha"
> 
> Anyway, brew / breakfast / recover time!


I had my 1st hangover in months last Sunday and I forgot how much I hate them!

I've done that before getting ready and going work thinking I was in. Did it a few times when I was working at traf centre at 6am. Got up got ready an got there and looke at my clock and it was 4am! Just slept in the car!

And I bet you loved getting molested!


----------



## Guest

They were 40+ m8 but yeah hahaha


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Fcuk me!
> 
> Went out for my mates birthday last night, first time ive been out since near christmas. Good night, but my god im dying!
> 
> Woke up startled thinking im late for work, only realised as im putting my socks on, by this time the headache has hit me like a freight train...
> 
> My body hates me!!! I hate me for doing it!! Never again!
> 
> Got molested by couple of women aswell, feeling my ar5e and arms "Oooooh arnt you a big lad" my reply was simple "Its not all big, but 20st on ramming it in power hahahaha"
> 
> Anyway, brew / breakfast / recover time!


NO sympathy from this quarter big fella :nono: , you should know better of these Devils kitchens :lol:

Drink plenty of water dave and get that poison diluted m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

I'm sure I've read this 'never again' proclamation from you before Dave:nono:

Tsk tsk.

Everything in moderation apart from pies, as they say round my way


----------



## Guest

Needed some food so walked round to the cafe. My god what a graft that was...

Bacon on toast (brown bread to make me feel better) and a ribena later im on the road to recovery. Give it a few hours ill get to the gym


----------



## George-Bean

I hope you suffer in the gym for your boozey greed lol.


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> 50's ffs, I have to roll them around lol reps


LOL , I use these for Dumbell rows at the moment and im the same ..............make up the dumbell then roll it round to the bench :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Dave,

It sounds like a fantastic night out mate, and 40's that is some impressive lifting buddy, is that dumbell bench press or over head dumbell press? :confused1:


----------



## Guest

60's incline db press, 50's overhead so far m8


----------



## strongmanmatt

You gorilla, very impressive bud,

Keep at it mate, also thanks for that encouragement, still tired, but just hope eventually the hours I am doing I will get use to.


----------



## Guest

No worries bud, you will soon get used to it.

Cheers pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

strongmanmatt said:


> Dave,
> 
> It sounds like a fantastic night out mate, and 40's that is some impressive lifting buddy, is that dumbell bench press or over head dumbell press? :confused1:





Dave said:


> 60's incline db press, 50's overhead so far m8


Keep up strongmanmatt ...read the proper posts :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Did you go the Gym Dave ?


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> Did you go the Gym Dave ?


Did I buggery haha, fell asleep on the couch watching the avengers. Missus was at work, Con out at his cousins so it was a nice and peaceful relax m8.

Too late now am going 1st thing in the morning.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Did I buggery haha, fell asleep on the couch watching the avengers. Missus was at work, Con out at his cousins so it was a nice and peaceful relax m8.
> 
> Too late now am going 1st thing in the morning.


Better resting any hows I think Dave :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> Better resting any hows I think Dave :thumbup1:


Especially with a hangover. When I used to get p1ssed on a Friday if go gym Saturday and would be a complete waste of time!


----------



## Milky

Fu*king lightweight,

2 Babyshams and cock the gym !!!

My god man !


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Fcuk me!
> 
> Went out for my mates birthday last night, first time ive been out since near christmas. Good night, but my god im dying!
> 
> Woke up startled thinking im late for work, only realised as im putting my socks on, by this time the headache has hit me like a freight train...
> 
> My body hates me!!! I hate me for doing it!! Never again!
> 
> Got molested by couple of women aswell, feeling my ar5e and arms "Oooooh arnt you a big lad" my reply was simple "Its not all big, but 20st on ramming it in power hahahaha"
> 
> Anyway, brew / breakfast / recover time!


 :lol: :lol: Hope you suffered 



Dave said:


> They were 40+ m8 but yeah hahaha


Didnt got to the Ritz did you ? :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> They were 40+ m8 but yeah hahaha


Leave those young'uns for me


----------



## Guest

Missed a couple of updates, so here goes.

Trained chest yesterday with a mate, managed to break him so all was good. Usual chest routine etc etc, nothing major to report weight wise.

Day off tomorrow, so will be doing legs in the morning, just had my cruise jab 200mg test, cant wait to get back on it now, feel small!

Food been ok(ish) everything apart from dinner been spot on, usual breakfast, and some form of meat and veg for tea. Usual 3 shakes a day also.

Dinner today had some chicken noodles thing (cant remember name), twas bloody lovely. No idea how bad it was, but chicken / veg / noodles cant be too bad surely?? :whistling:

Need to get to the butchers tomorrow and get myself some chicken. Ran out of fruit aswell so am going to fill some bags.

Thats about it, weighed in 20st 7, seems to be slowing now, am thinking about adding some cardio each night but that requires some serious thinking over haha


----------



## Milky

Chow mein you tool !

Where you getting your chicken from mate ?

you want the address for that halal gear ?


----------



## Guest

Just gonna go to cheetham hill m8, they're pretty much the same price as that one anyway. If you need owt let me know


----------



## liam0810

Bolton market on a Saturday at about 3.30 is supposed to be good as they start selling off all the chicken dirt cheap. My mate picked up 24 chicken breasts last week for 10quid


----------



## Guest

Morning folks.

Proper lie in this morning, woke up at the usual half 5, couldnt get back off so had a read of my new book and fell back asleep, only just woke up now.

(Great book so far, The Guv'nor - Lenny McLean)

Showered and ready for the day, breakfast due so just about to go demolish some weetabix, a nice strong coffee and a shake.

Just waiting for my mate to finish work, and we are off to the gym. A good legs day should break him in nicely haha.


----------



## Milky

Dave read Bartley Gormans book, believe its brilliant.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Dave read Bartley Gormans book, believe its brilliant.


Ill have a look for it m8, Laura got me this on the kindle 80p off amazon, well worth it!


----------



## flinty90

Dave cant fcukin read milky you know that lol

Hows it going big man you ok !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Dave cant fcukin read milky you know that lol
> 
> Hows it going big man you ok !!!


Hahaha cheeky sod, I love reading. I dont watch tele so need something to pass the time, only soo much porn you can watch hahaha

Im good ta m8, weight still dropping, lifts still on the rise so must be doing something right? God knows what it is mind haha

Just eager to get back on course, and try my new cycle. Am adding cardio and clen in now, give it that last spurt now till I get where I want.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Hahaha cheeky sod, I love reading. I dont watch tele so need something to pass the time, only soo much porn you can watch hahaha
> 
> Im good ta m8, weight still dropping, lifts still on the rise so must be doing something right? God knows what it is mind haha
> 
> Just eager to get back on course, and try my new cycle. Am adding cardio and clen in now, give it that last spurt now till I get where I want.


Nice one bro.. you looking that well i want to see your new avis then not ones from last year .. lets see these beastly reults dude, be proud of how well ya doing X


----------



## Guest

Ill get one up for you m8y haha


----------



## Leigh

Have a super legs day, Dave

And, yes, when are we going to see some updated pics?

Seen the bumble-bee legs (v. nice) and so get 'em up!

Did you do measurements, BTW? for comparison?


----------



## Guest

Leigh L said:


> Have a super legs day, Dave
> 
> And, yes, when are we going to see some updated pics?
> 
> Seen the bumble-bee legs (v. nice) and so get 'em up!
> 
> Did you do measurements, BTW? for comparison?


I didnt hun, wish I did now. Only one I have been taking is my waist thats it.

Got a **** pic, best I could do on my own im afraid.










Big weigh in..... drum roll...... 20st 5 on the button. Well pleased!


----------



## Guest

Got to the gym did shoulders. Leg press being used, so thats tomorrow now.

Nothing major to report in, wasnt feeling particularly strong today, stamina was good tho.

Usual routine -

*DB Shoulder Press 4 sets - maxed @ 50k for 9½ couldnt lock out. *

*
Side DB Raises 4 sets - maxed on 20k for 8fail + 2 partials, 5 +2 partials*

*
Cable Ming Rows - 3 sets - maxed on stack for 10fail*

*
Rear Cable Flys - 3 sets - maxed 4 plates for 10fail*

Dinner on the go, 3 chicken breasts, salad, and a packet of blueberries.

Tonights tea is spag bol, looking forward to it, very hungry today!


----------



## Mingster

Good stuff nonetheless mate:thumbup1: We can't break records every session. If we did we'd soon run out of weights


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Good stuff nonetheless mate:thumbup1: We can't break records every session. If we did we'd soon run out of weights


Aye it was a good session m8, kept things strict and slow and concentrated. I get days where I know I will push like mad and go for it, today was a build the foundation day haha


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Aye it was a good session m8, kept things strict and slow and concentrated. I get days where I know I will push like mad and go for it, today was a build the foundation day haha


I use the word 'consolidation' all the time Dave. For every workout where we feel strong and push the pb's we need 2 or 3 where we consolidate those gains, make those lifts the norm, and protect ourselves against over-reaching ourselves and getting an injury.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> I didnt hun, wish I did now. Only one I have been taking is my waist thats it.
> 
> Got a **** pic, best I could do on my own im afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big weigh in..... drum roll...... 20st 5 on the button. Well pleased!


Ey up Teapot :lol:

Looking well mate and nice one on the weight loss again to :thumbup1:


----------



## MURPHYZ

looking good m8, ur one big fooker, how tall are you m8

edit* never mind I found it, 6-5, I feel like an oompa loompa now.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice one on the weight loss Dave, Look grand in the pic, big fecking shoulders you got, what is your target weight />?!

Also well done on the session something is better than nothing.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Got to the gym did shoulders. Leg press being used, so thats tomorrow now.
> 
> Nothing major to report in, wasnt feeling particularly strong today, stamina was good tho.
> 
> Usual routine -
> 
> *DB Shoulder Press 4 sets - maxed @ 50k for 9½ couldnt lock out. *
> 
> *
> Side DB Raises 4 sets - maxed on 20k for 8fail + 2 partials, 5 +2 partials*
> 
> *
> Cable Ming Rows - 3 sets - maxed on stack for 10fail*
> 
> *
> Rear Cable Flys - 3 sets - maxed 4 plates for 10fail*
> 
> Dinner on the go, 3 chicken breasts, salad, and a packet of blueberries.
> 
> Tonights tea is spag bol, looking forward to it, very hungry today!


good stuff Dave ..must be hard enough getting them 50s up :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Don't have a target weight pal, purely mirror.


----------



## Leigh

Dave said:


> I didnt hun, wish I did now. Only one I have been taking is my waist thats it.
> 
> Got a **** pic, best I could do on my own im afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big weigh in..... drum roll...... 20st 5 on the button. Well pleased!


Wow! Great pic! Well done - you can really see the progress and the weight loss is very good too!

You can still take measurements now though, just to be able to look back and compare.

Is this going to be your new Avi pic then or get another taken, with your:thumbup1:?


----------



## George-Bean

looking good bretherin (no ****).


----------



## Guest

Leigh L said:


> Wow! Great pic! Well done - you can really see the progress and the weight loss is very good too!
> 
> You can still take measurements now though, just to be able to look back and compare.
> 
> Is this going to be your new Avi pic then or get another taken, with your:thumbup1:?


Cheers hun, I wont bother changing the avi, will try and get some more pics done.



George-Bean said:


> looking good bretherin (no ****).


Cheers mucka


----------



## Guest

Morning all, another day off, job cancelled bit of a shitter but nowt you can do so will try and enjoy it.

Missus treated me to a big breakfast this morning. Egg, sausage, bacon the full shibang. Enjoyed every morsel but feel guilty now tho haha.

Off to the gym, legs and half hour of cardio due. Am going to try a few new things today, see how my knee's hold up, fingers crossed it goes well, will soon see.

Will post back later, hope you all have a good un


----------



## Guest

Legs done, knee's felt fine.

*10 mins bike warmup, stretches, lunges etc*

*
*

*
Box Squats (Never done these before, so went nice and steady. Still struggle to hold the bar behind my head, but managed it none the less) Started out Just bar, 2 sets of 15. 60k x10, 100k x10, 140k x5, 160 5 sets x5 Legs were trembling after this! Good feeling!*

*
Seated Calf Raises (Slow, full motion, 2 secs at top) 40k x15, 80k x15, 100k x10 x2 / Failure, 60k >Failure*

*
Leg Extensions 5 x 5 toes in / toes out in sets of 10. Half stack x 10(5x5), Full Stack x10(5x5), Full Stack x10(5x5) My god I was hurting after this! Legs still trembling now.*

*
Ham Curls 4 sets 40k x15, 60k x10, 70k x10, 80k x6failure*

*
*

*
Then 30 mins on bike to finish off*,

Sweat was pouring off me aswell at it being mad hot in the gym. Good session, struggled walking down the stairs on the way out so you know its a good one. Weighed in again 20st 5, really need to drop this obsession with weight and get myself a proper tape to do some measurements. Its all on the "to do" list

Got my CSCS as 2 o clock, so off I go to salford hopefully pass it again, should do, every one ive done on the cd so far have been passes but have done it 20+ times now.

Get that done then off to see my nephew Kai for his 3rd birthday party, do the Uncle Dave thing :bounce:


----------



## Guest

CSCS done, passed. Quick bite to eat then off for some jelly and ice cream


----------



## Tassotti

well done on your GCSE mate


----------



## George-Bean

Dave said:


> CSCS done, passed. Quick bite to eat then off for some jelly and ice cream


Theres some scoffing going on in this journal.........


----------



## Guest

George-Bean said:


> Theres some scoffing going on in this journal.........


Haha by the time we got there m8, all the decent scran had gone. Had a tuna sarnie and a few boiled eggs... was devastated!

Did get to go on the trampoline tho haha


----------



## Guest

Fcuk me, we are grafting today. Back is in pieces! Breaking some concrete drive out and it's a nightmare. No gym tonight! Straight to bed for me. Fcuked!


----------



## Rob68

Hope your getting a good tan though mate, Its scorching out there today :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Aye mate, burnt to a crisp!


----------



## Guest

Just had my tea and straight to bed. Cant be ****d sitting downstairs atm, a bump in married life for you... :cursing:

Tea was a big bowl of scouse (Corned beef Hash Variation), beetroot, red cabbage, and 2 slices of tiger bread.

Afters was a mixed fruit thing, Pineapple, apple, grapes, 2 types of melon and kiwi

Twas bloody lovely. Going to give it half n hour and get a shake down me, cant have been much protein in that I wouldnt have thought. Either way really enjoyed it.

No gym tonight, legs and back are in bits!


----------



## Milky

Bastard !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Bastard !


If there is any left (doubtfull once I get hungry again) ill bring the rest in tomorrow pal :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> If there is any left (doubtfull once I get hungry again) ill bring the rest in tomorrow pal :thumb:


Awww mate dont. It killed me reading it !

:lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good to see your going strong Dave, easy off weighing yourself all the time though mate, or you will become very obsessed it's not good, could form a eating disorder, but nice workout very good and strong keep at it mate.


----------



## Guest

strongmanmatt said:


> Good to see your going strong Dave, easy off weighing yourself all the time though mate, or you will become very obsessed it's not good, could form a eating disorder, but nice workout very good and strong keep at it mate.


Only eating disorder ill get m8 is not being able to stop haha.

Food wise today, not eaten a thing all day! 3 protein shakes, and easy 5 litres + of juice is all Ive had. Cant eat in this sun, just drink for england!

Come home to a sour face again, so balls to it, showered and straight upstairs I went.

Managed to loose my pass certificate aswell for my CSCS, dont ask me how??? What a cnut! Just phoned them up cost me a £10er to get it replaced cheeky cnuts! This time they are emailing it me, so cant loose it then.

Food tonight is takeaway, Tandoori Chicken and Salad, will try and get some more food in me before bed, bump the protein.


----------



## Guest

Burnt to a fcuking crisp!


----------



## Milky

Honky !!!!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Honky !!!!


Only on the inside, and oh, my legs aswell.


----------



## Milky

Dont know about you mate but l am goosed.


----------



## Guest

Aye m8, catching up with me now.


----------



## Replicator

Morning Dave


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> Morning Dave


Morning pal, hows u?


----------



## Guest

Gym done, did Chest / Bi's, Back tomorrow.

Bit niggley today tbh, wrist giving me a bit of jip and shoulder didnt feel right when pressing. Maybe time to back the weight off for a few week and focus on the reps a bit.

Shooting pain through my right wrist and into the fleshy bit under and into the little finger, feels like electric shock? Not bad pain, just very aware of it.

Usual warmup, RC work, light presses / fly's, stretches, so that wasnt the problem, just didnt feel right.

*Incline DB Press - 4 sets - Maxed @ 60k x5*

*
Decline Bench - 4 sets Maxed @ 120 x4 (Not done these for a while, machine fly was broken)*

*
Standing Cable Fly - 4 sets Maxed @ 10 Plates for 8*

*
Rope Hammers - 2 sets*

*
Cable Curls - 2 sets*

*
DB Curls superset with DB Hammers 1 set failure*


----------



## Mingster

Can't lift heavy every time mate. A bit of cycling the weights will give your joints a rest and help you to come back and push on further:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Ring me got a lsugh for you.


----------



## Guest

Well tonight the diet went well and truly out the window.

2 cheeseburgers, big mac, large fries, large milkshake and a mc flurry. Feel sick im that full!

Nice brew and off to bed for a read, im done for the day haha


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Well tonight the diet went well and truly out the window.
> 
> 2 cheeseburgers, big mac, large fries, large milkshake and a mc flurry. Feel sick im that full!
> 
> Nice brew and off to bed for a read, im done for the day haha


fvck sake Dave you really do need to learn to spell properly that would Ride :lol:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> fvck sake Dave you really do need to learn to spell properly that would Ride :lol:


Oh no it wouldnt mate :lol:


----------



## Guest

Gym done, got bored this morning. Good back session done

Nice session, concentrated all on form and upping weight and dropping reps on sets, last set was >5 or failure. 20 sec rest then 5 x Forced negatives after failure. Enjoyed it.

*Warmup 10 mins bike, stretches and light sets, PD's, rows, hypers*

*
*

*
WG Lat PD - 4 sets, *negatives.*

*
CG PD - 3 sets, *negatives*

*
Dorian Row - 4 sets, *negatives*

*
Nautilus Pullover - 4 sets*

*
DB Row - 4 sets, *negatives*

*
Hypers - 4 sets*

Back has gone tight now and feeling it, lats on fire so good session in all.

Dinner was 2x Chicken breast and salad, just about to sit down and partake in a Lord of the Rings-a-thon so its a few hours on the couch with my bowl of fruit.

Lovely jubbly


----------



## strongmanmatt

Enjoy it Davey/!! Nice session there, and you've made me hungry. Good work all in all mate.:laugh: I've got a roast today with load of pork.


----------



## Replicator

Nice session as always Dave ...watch the back tho


----------



## Guest

Forgot what an epic film the lord of the rings was, still one of my all time fav's.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Forgot what an epic film the lord of the rings was, still one of my all time fav's.


Never interested me or Harry potter ,did watch a copy of TED last night though,funny film in parts


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Never interested me or Harry potter ,did watch a copy of TED last night though,funny film in parts


Aye, its not something you can force yourself to watch. I loved the books as a kid so the film was a must see. Roll on The Hobbit, hopefully it lives upto these


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Aye, its not something you can force yourself to watch. I loved the books as a kid so the film was a must see. Roll on The Hobbit, hopefully it lives upto these


absolutely LORD OF THE RINGS was and is an epic 9 hours trilogy ....hope the Hobbit comes up to the same awesome standard :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done, was supposed to have a day off rest day, but found out we are working away wed / thurs so doubtful we will get to the gym. Thought best to get it done.

Used my wrist straps today, been niggely all day. Worked fine no problems at all with it. Had my usual pre workout boost bar and kick drink, and off I went.

Usual warmup

*RCuff 2 sets, light presses / raises f/s/r, stretches*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press, 5 sets. Maxed on 50k for 8, reps going up again soon as I get consistent 10 ill be upping to 55's, all in good time..*

*
Side DB Raise, 4 sets Maxed on 20k for x8 set 3, x5 set 4, both fails *

*
Reverse Fly, 4 sets @ stack 15, 15, 12fail, 7fail*

*
Log Press (40k empty), 2 sets to failure +20k, wasnt counting, just know they hurt! *

*
Facepulls 3 sets, Maxed on 3 off stack x9*


----------



## Replicator

Nice Dave .....you can double post all you like but your only getting repped once :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> Nice Dave .....you can double post all you like but your only getting repped once :laugh:


Haha, I think its a problem since update. My browser (chrome) hangs when posting then double posts?? Ill msg Lorian see if hes had any others with same prob


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Haha, I think its a problem since update. My browser (chrome) hangs when posting then double posts?? Ill msg Lorian see if hes had any others with same prob


yea ive had it happen .....................but not lately tho


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Shoulders done, was supposed to have a day off rest day, but found out we are working away wed / thurs so doubtful we will get to the gym. Thought best to get it done.
> 
> Used my wrist straps today, been niggely all day. Worked fine no problems at all with it. Had my usual pre workout boost bar and kick drink, and off I went.
> 
> Usual warmup
> 
> *RCuff 2 sets, light presses / raises f/s/r, stretches*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Seated DB Press, 5 sets. Maxed on 50k for 8, reps going up again soon as I get consistent 10 ill be upping to 55's, all in good time..*
> 
> *
> Side DB Raise, 4 sets Maxed on 20k for x8 set 3, x5 set 4, both fails *
> 
> *
> Reverse Fly, 4 sets @ stack 15, 15, 12fail, 7fail*
> 
> *
> Log Press (40k empty), 2 sets to failure +20k, wasnt counting, just know they hurt! *
> 
> *
> Facepulls 3 sets, Maxed on 3 off stack x9*


Where you off to work pal anywhere good ?


----------



## Guest

Rugby m8, only 2 hours or so away, and not that big a job. Fingers crossed be alright


----------



## Guest

Just got back from the gym, after 2 days off felt good.

Chest session, didnt bother with the lighter weight sets like I usually do, just straight to it after a good warmup.

*Usual warmup.*

*
*

*
Slight Inc DB Press. 5 sets, Managed to get the 65's up on my own (set 3), was a hard struggle, only got 2. So not counting them as a decent lift yet, dropped back to 60's and did 2 sets to failure (8 & 6 I think?). Think I'd have easy managed 5 with 65's if had them passed to me. Few week yet maybe.*

*
Decline Machine 2 sets, 120 to failure*

*
Standing Cable Flys 3 sets maxed on 10 plates for 8 then 5*

*
Machine Flys Stack +60k 2 sets > Failure*

Decent session, good stretch across my chest.

Next lot of gear ordered. Fingers crossed go pick it up tomorrow

1 - 14 Test 400 (800mg)

1 - 12 Tren E (400mg)

Adex will be varied, see how I get on week by week.

Full PCT after this tho, Hacks' 45day PCT. Some time off due, get the giggleberries back swinging haha


----------



## Replicator

yes you cant beat a bit of test medicine to help the training along Dave


----------



## Guest

Latest pic, still a bit of weight to go but heading in the right direction


----------



## biglbs

Should have took that vest off in the sun mate

Lookin huge but more defined good work repped


----------



## Guest

Aye got burnt last week mate haha, Cheers, need to jump right down on the diet now get this done. Work makes it very hard but ive only got myself to blaim. Going to buy some food bags this week and get it sorted


----------



## biglbs

I recon you or doing good mate,no mass lost,but defo fat!


----------



## Guest

Been up most of the might with the missus, she managed to crack her front tooth in half, splitting it right through the nerve a couple of days ago, a dentist visit later shes had a temp false tooth (Cap I think?) put in but she's still in a bit of pain.

The pain killers shes got only work for a couple of hours then the pain comes back, but she cant take any more.

Shes back in on Monday, for the rest of the work, ill catch up on sleep today mwhaha.

She's been fed and watered and kicked out of the door for work. Nice relaxing weekend once ive been the gym @ 10.

Finish the week off with a nice legs session.


----------



## biglbs

Poor thing that must have been awfull,i mean no sleep/little food and for days,,,,,,,,,hope you catch up on rest before she comes home and starts moaning againBloomin women can be so selfish imo


----------



## Guest

Not a good day for her, just had a phone call. Shes broken down on the motorway now..... :lol:

AA be there in 20 mins


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Not a good day for her, just had a phone call. Shes broken down on the motorway now..... :lol:
> 
> AA be there in 20 mins


Fvck sake Dave your lass is having arigth tiem of it .........well thats two ...only one to go mg:


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Not a good day for her, just had a phone call. Shes broken down on the motorway now..... :lol:
> 
> AA be there in 20 mins


Just as well she is a member,you could have missed a workout too:tongue:


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> Fvck sake Dave your lass is having arigth tiem of it .........well thats two ...only one to go mg:


3rd will be an expensive repair mate! Guaranteed!

Peugot piece of sh1t


----------



## Milky

Need to meet up at some point mate.


----------



## Guest

Ahh sound enough, her accelerator cable snapped. Fixing it at the side of the road. Winner!


----------



## Guest

Legs done, legs still shaking like mad.

*15 min bike warmup, stretches, body weight squats, lunges, calf raises.*

*
*

*
Seated Leg Press 6 sets. 2 warmup, 3 working. Maxed on 420k for 5, barely, legs went completely on last one.*

*
Seated Calf Raises 5 sets, 1 warmup, 2 x 2 toes in / out sets. Maxed on 100k for 9 then 7*

*
Ham Curls 4 sets, no idea of weight failed last 2 sets 10 then 6*

*
Leg Extensions 2 sets to failure, stack*

*
*

*
5 min dawdle on the bike to cool off*

Legs were in pieces!

Got a chicken and tuna sarnie to munch through, then its shower and shorts n tshirt for the remainder of the weekend. Not moving out of the house!

Ran out of protein aswell :cursing: , thinking of changing from MP, personally never had any problems just getting bored of the strawberry and choc, not keen on any of the others.

Ideas welcome!


----------



## Milky

Bp or Pro10 mate.

Believe Maxiraw is also pretty good.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Bp or Pro10 mate.
> 
> Believe Maxiraw is also pretty good.


Aye have tried pro10, wasnt for me too watery. Will have a butchers at BP now


----------



## Mingster

Nice leg session Dave. Getting me in the mood for mine about now lol...

I use Bulk Powders myself. Nice taste and first class customer service ime...


----------



## Guest

Just ordered some, 2x 1kg bags (banana and choc cookie)

See if its any good and get more


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Legs done, legs still shaking like mad.
> 
> *15 min bike warmup, stretches, body weight squats, lunges, calf raises.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Seated Leg Press 6 sets. 2 warmup, 3 working. Maxed on 420k for 5, barely, legs went completely on last one.*
> 
> *
> Seated Calf Raises 5 sets, 1 warmup, 2 x 2 toes in / out sets. Maxed on 100k for 9 then 7*
> 
> *
> Ham Curls 4 sets, no idea of weight failed last 2 sets 10 then 6*
> 
> *
> Leg Extensions 2 sets to failure, stack*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 5 min dawdle on the bike to cool off*
> 
> Legs were in pieces!
> 
> Got a chicken and tuna sarnie to munch through, then its shower and shorts n tshirt for the remainder of the weekend. Not moving out of the house!
> 
> Ran out of protein aswell :cursing: , thinking of changing from MP, personally never had any problems just getting bored of the strawberry and choc, not keen on any of the others.
> 
> Ideas welcome!


nice nice nice Dave ....Ive justy trained so better update journal, but looking forward to Monday now (legs ) :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Legs done, legs still shaking like mad.
> 
> *15 min bike warmup, stretches, body weight squats, lunges, calf raises.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Seated Leg Press 6 sets. 2 warmup, 3 working. Maxed on 420k for 5, barely, legs went completely on last one.*
> 
> *
> Seated Calf Raises 5 sets, 1 warmup, 2 x 2 toes in / out sets. Maxed on 100k for 9 then 7*
> 
> *
> Ham Curls 4 sets, no idea of weight failed last 2 sets 10 then 6*
> 
> *
> Leg Extensions 2 sets to failure, stack*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 5 min dawdle on the bike to cool off*
> 
> Legs were in pieces!
> 
> Got a chicken and tuna sarnie to munch through, then its shower and shorts n tshirt for the remainder of the weekend. Not moving out of the house!
> 
> *Ran out of protein aswell * :cursing: *, thinking of changing from MP, personally never had any problems just getting bored of the strawberry and choc, not keen on any of the others.*
> 
> *
> Ideas welcome*!


CNP pro pep ? lol


----------



## biglbs

Morning Dave have a great day buddy..


----------



## Guest

Been up since half 7 with the ball n chain, shes fed watered and shipped off. Im already bored! Shes left me a 'to do list' as long as my arm, which of course im not paying the slightest bit of attention to as its my rest day.

Its now turned into 'Connor's to do list - while dad reads his book with a cup of tea'.

Might go to the gym when it opens?? Ive done everything I need to, so might do a bit of cardio, see how busy it is.

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Morning Dave have a great day buddy..


G'Morning big fella, cheers


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Been up since half 7 with the ball n chain, shes fed watered and shipped off. Im already bored! Shes left me a 'to do list' as long as my arm, which of course im not paying the slightest bit of attention to as its my rest day.
> 
> Its now turned into 'Connor's to do list - while dad reads his book with a cup of tea'.
> 
> Might go to the gym when it opens?? Ive done everything I need to, so might do a bit of cardio, see how busy it is.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day


Poor connor :lol:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Poor connor :lol:


Its naughty Connor atm, little swine went to his girlfriends the other day in stretford, told us it was in whitefield. Didnt stroll in till half 10 at night, phone turned off, I was driving about the streets looking for him.

So snapped his blackberry in half, and hes grounded the remainder of the school hols. Infact ill have him mow the lawn now, im angry at him again haha


----------



## biglbs

Little fooker,brings back memories of my son(now 20),he did same stuff.even blew up the school playing field,i was not sure if to tell off or buy him a beer

My girl is too young for this but i wait.......i have a bucket of lime and shovel ready in boot of car for her prospective boyfriends to peruse before a date:lol:


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Little fooker,brings back memories of my son(now 20),he did same stuff.even blew up the school playing field,i was not sure if to tell off or buy him a beer
> 
> My girl is too young for this but i wait.......i have a bucket of lime and shovel ready in boot of car for her prospective boyfriends to peruse before a date:lol:


Haha plenty of pre dug holes m8


----------



## Mingster

I've got a 'to do' list as well mate lol. All my kids have flown the nest so haven't got anybody to pass the buck to unfortunately.

Last day on the sick so back to work tomorrow as well. Sad times. I was getting used to a life of leisure


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Haha plenty of pre dug holes m8


Epping forrest again.........lol


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> I've got a 'to do' list as well mate lol. All my kids have flown the nest so haven't got anybody to pass the buck to unfortunately.
> 
> Last day on the sick so back to work tomorrow as well. Sad times. I was getting used to a life of leisure


Aye monday comes far too quick m8, tiz bobbins


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Its naughty Connor atm, little swine went to his girlfriends the other day in stretford, told us it was in whitefield. Didnt stroll in till half 10 at night, phone turned off, I was driving about the streets looking for him.
> 
> So snapped his blackberry in half, and hes grounded the remainder of the school hols. Infact ill have him mow the lawn now, im angry at him again haha


Must have been something in the air friday night,my lad pretty much did the same,said his battery went on his phone so couldnt get in touch with his mum,but manages to phone his grandad to ask him to pick him up at 10pm ,he`s down this weekend with one of his mates,but these 2 just constantly wind each other up and the fcukers are doing my head in,glad ive sold my house so they cant stay anymore :lol: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Its naughty Connor atm, little swine went to his girlfriends the other day in stretford, told us it was in whitefield. Didnt stroll in till half 10 at night, phone turned off, I was driving about the streets looking for him.
> 
> So snapped his blackberry in half, and hes grounded the remainder of the school hols. Infact ill have him mow the lawn now, im angry at him again haha


Morning Dave...............well , thats solved the worry of what to get him for xmas then :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> Morning Dave...............well , thats solved the worry of what to get him for xmas then :whistling:


Haha the way he's carrying on atm he will be lucky to get a smile off me :lol:


----------



## flinty90

dont talk to me about kids bro lol fcukin 16 and 17 year old daughters with atitudes and thinking they can be lazy cnuts all there lives, dont cut it with me lol....

anyway hows your training going you still firing on all 4 mate or you lulling a bit or what ??


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> dont talk to me about kids bro lol fcukin 16 and 17 year old daughters with atitudes and thinking they can be lazy cnuts all there lives, dont cut it with me lol....
> 
> anyway hows your training going you still firing on all 4 mate or you lulling a bit or what ??


Still going strong m8, weight dropping nicely, and lifts getting heavier for some reason. Put a couple of pics up few pages back.

Cruising atm 200mg test ew, just keeping on top of the diet as much as I can, 4 day split training as per.

New cycle ordered should be here end of the week, test / tren so expecting some decent size to go on this time.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Still going strong m8, weight dropping nicely, and lifts getting heavier for some reason. Put a couple of pics up few pages back.
> 
> Cruising atm 200mg test ew, just keeping on top of the diet as much as I can, 4 day split training as per.
> 
> New cycle ordered should be here end of the week, test / tren so expecting some decent size to go on this time.


size to go on ??? with tren i thought it was more a lean bulker mate and good cutter not out and out size ??

anyway im glad things are on the up for you pal. do you feel like you lost it a bit when milky fcuked off and decided to be skinny or did it not affect you at all in the gym ???

will have a look for update pics now


----------



## flinty90

ok that pic looks good mate. you lose that bit more fat around midsection and your going to be fcukin ridiculously massive looking bro Repped

god dam i got to spread love but i owe you reps


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> size to go on ??? with tren i thought it was more a lean bulker mate and good cutter not out and out size ??
> 
> anyway im glad things are on the up for you pal. do you feel like you lost it a bit when milky fcuked off and decided to be skinny or did it not affect you at all in the gym ???
> 
> will have a look for update pics now


Aye m8 want to continue the same way im going now. Get as lean as poss, maintaining size or gaining if at all possible.

Its more of a trial and error thing for me tbh, tren being uncommon ground so soon see how it goes. Hope its not a repeat of last time I tried it, bad reaction to the carrier oil (PC TriTren) come out in a blistered rash, 3 week of itching m8 agony.


----------



## flinty90

Well mate like you say see how it goes, but your definitely on the right path, and i have stood beside you in person bro i know how fcukin big you look already lol.... scary man scary man scary man hahaha X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Well mate like you say see how it goes, but your definitely on the right path, and i have stood beside you in person bro i know how fcukin big you look already lol.... scary man scary man scary man hahaha X


Hahaha


----------



## Guest

Back done, cracking session. Had to give it to Milky, pushed him hard today, purely because he said he was tired hahaha

*Quick warmup, light pd's etc*

*
*

*
WG Lat Pulldown 5 sets, maxed on stack x10 just*

*
CG Low Cable Row 4 sets, maxed on stack x20 (these hurt! no way I was giving up tho)*

*
Seated High Lever Pulls 4 sets, maxed on 60k a side x12*

*
BO DB Rows, 3 sets maxed on 60k (I think?) x10*

*
Seated UR Cable PD's, maxed on stack x10*

*
T Bar Rows, 3 sets maxed @ 55k x5 (Arms dropping off at this point, struggled to pull the 20's off the actual bar)*

Had a recover shake and a protein bar straight after the gym, need to get a good amount of food in me today with not having any protein left. Will whip to tesco's and get soe if they have any of the pro50 drinks in, better than none.


----------



## Replicator

All good dave :thumbup1: ...yea keep that Milkiy working ..............called me a retard yesteday !! was gonna report him to a MOD :lol: :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Replicator said:


> All good dave :thumbup1: ...yea keep that Milkiy working ..............called me a retard yesteday !! was gonna report him to a MOD :lol: :lol:


you mean to a real MOD. :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

fcuk me that looks a massive session mate !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me that looks a massive session mate !!!


It fu8king was mate !


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me that looks a massive session mate !!!


It was! I was well and truly done in by the end, didnt help that the gym was 100 degree's sweat was pouring off me


----------



## Guest

Anyway.

Had a late dinner, made 2 chicken burgers. (Wholemeal barms, 2 chicken breasts on the griddle pan with some piri piri on them, salad and bbq sauce.

Enjoyed every morsel.

Not a clue what to have for tea, will cross that bridge when she other half gets in.


----------



## Milky

Omellette for me mate.


----------



## biglbs

Good work there lads,,,,,hot day for it too,,,,


----------



## Guest

[email protected]!

My Dad and his missus came over for tea, they all sat there and ate chippy infront of me. I had a 10 egg omelette (3 yolks) with some pieces of sliced chicken on it. Didnt enjoy it one bit, had to force it down, just one of those meals.

Anyway not hungry any more, so its a good thing.

Shower time and going to have a read in bed.


----------



## liam0810

You should of ate some of it off their plates mate. It doesn't count if it's not on your plate!


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> [email protected]!
> 
> My Dad and his missus came over for tea, they all sat there and ate chippy infront of me. I had a 10 egg omelette (3 yolks) with some pieces of sliced chicken on it. Didnt enjoy it one bit, had to force it down, just one of those meals.
> 
> Anyway not hungry any more, so its a good thing.
> 
> Shower time and going to have a read in bed.


yea ive got it now ..you really do mean ....a READ :lol:


----------



## Guest

Just got in now, ran straight out to the gym from work.

Shoulders in pieces, good session.

*Usual warmup*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press - 4 sets maxed on 50k for 8 then 4.*

*
Side Raises - 4 sets maxed on 20k for 10 then 9 both failures*

*
Military Press (Bar) - 3 sets maxed on 100k for 5 complete failure, near dropped it.*

*
Reverse Fly Machine - 3 sets x stack. Maxed on stack +10k for 10failure. Too light now, back to the ming/dorian rows I think*

Pro Recover shake from the gym, hopefully mine will turn up tomorrow. 'Just checked due for delivery tomorrow via DPD'

Big steak, brocolli and sweet potato for tea.

Rest of the night panned out, shower > angry sex with the wife (she doesnt know it yet!) > shower > a good nights kip.


----------



## Guest

Bit of good karma news today aswell. The missus cnut of a nephew got arrested coming back of his hols. He went awol from the army 4 years ago. Last time he got caught he fled bail, this time detained and straight to court that afternoon so looks like its going to be a good stint in the big house for the horrible little cnut!

Hahaha karma is a b1tch eh!


----------



## Mingster

Nice session Dave. Strong weights as always. Nice grub as well


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Just got in now, ran straight out to the gym from work.
> 
> Shoulders in pieces, good session.
> 
> *Usual warmup*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Seated DB Press - 4 sets maxed on 50k for 8 then 4.*
> 
> *
> Side Raises - 4 sets maxed on 20k for 10 then 9 both failures*
> 
> *
> Military Press (Bar) - 3 sets maxed on 100k for 5 complete failure, near dropped it.*
> 
> *
> Reverse Fly Machine - 3 sets x stack. Maxed on stack +10k for 10failure. Too light now, back to the ming/dorian rows I think*
> 
> Pro Recover shake from the gym, hopefully mine will turn up tomorrow. 'Just checked due for delivery tomorrow via DPD'
> 
> Big steak, brocolli and sweet potato for tea.
> 
> Rest of the night panned out, shower > angry sex with the wife (she doesnt know it yet!) > shower > Cry myself to sleep over the football.


Nice going big fella :thumb:

Corrected how the night will end for you :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Bit of good karma news today aswell. The missus cnut of a nephew got arrested coming back of his hols. He went awol from the army 4 years ago. Last time he got caught he fled bail, this time detained and straight to court that afternoon so looks like its going to be a good stint in the big house for the horrible little cnut!
> 
> Hahaha karma is a b1tch eh!


Dont you just love it when you see someone finally get thier comupance


----------



## Guest

You do that mate, still laughing now


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> You do that mate, still laughing now


 :lol:


----------



## Guest

Just got in through the door. Cnut double whammied us again. No gym tonight, need a rest.

Got my new protein, a big thumbs up to Bulk Powders, great service and absolutley love the Banana flavor, best tasting protein for me so far 10/10

Not tried my cookie one yet, but smells good!

Tonights tea is minted lamb chops, 8 of them! and some greens


----------



## MURPHYZ

Dave said:


> Just got in through the door. Cnut double whammied us again. No gym tonight, need a rest.
> 
> Got my new protein, a big thumbs up to Bulk Powders, great service and absolutley love the Banana flavor, best tasting protein for me so far 10/10
> 
> Not tried my cookie one yet, but smells good!
> 
> Tonights tea is minted lamb chops, 8 of them! and some greens


what protien was it Dave , I was thinking of using BP for next lot instead of PHD which is really nice , but can be expensive.


----------



## Guest

Just their normal whey protein m8.

Banana is hands down the best tasting protein ive ever had so far.

Cookies is quite nice aswell.


----------



## Guest

No gym for me tonight, shattered. Got in early enough, just been a proper graft today so having a night off, chill out and early night I think.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> No gym for me tonight, shattered. Got in early enough, just been a proper graft today so having a night off, chill out and early night I think.


fvck all wrong wi that m8


----------



## MURPHYZ

Evenin m8, how's UKM's monster resident.


----------



## Guest

Breeny said:


> Evenin m8, how's UKM's monster resident.


Rep, he's talking to you pal... haha

Im shattered m8, hard day today. Am currently lay on the bed with laptop on having a nosey about the net.

Nice cold bottle of water at the side of me relaxing!

Roll on friday, sat, sun, mon, tues and wed off. Brilliant!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Dave said:


> Rep, he's talking to you pal... haha
> 
> Im shattered m8, hard day today. Am currently lay on the bed with laptop on having a nosey about the net.
> 
> Nice cold bottle of water at the side of me relaxing!
> 
> Roll on friday, sat, sun, mon, tues and wed off. Brilliant!


Having a nosey on the net, is that code for watching Keez and Xhamster ? :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Breeny said:


> Having a nosey on the net, is that code for watching Keez and Xhamster ? :thumb:


Usually m8 yeah :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Rep, he's talking to you pal... haha
> 
> Im shattered m8, hard day today. Am currently lay on the bed with laptop on having a nosey about the net.
> 
> Nice cold bottle of water at the side of me relaxing!
> 
> Roll on friday, sat, sun, mon, tues and wed off. Brilliant!


LOl nah your journal Dave ..................your the big fvcker in this teritory 

I reckon you guys deserve a break m8 .


----------



## Guest

Wasnt a bad day today, home at a reasonable time. But managed to trap my thumb in a steel door at the end of the day, crushed it and split my nail right down the middle! Fcuk me its sore!!!! Throbbing like buggery!

No gym tonight, got a right headache so tea, read and bed. Hopefully get home sharpish tomorrow


----------



## MURPHYZ

Bet that sting's like a fcuker m8, got any gruesome pics of it.


----------



## Guest

It doesnt look that bad, but still throbbing like fcuk!


----------



## MURPHYZ

I reckon you will lose that nail m8, looks sore enough to me m8.


----------



## Guest

Breeny said:


> I reckon you will lose that nail m8, looks sore enough to me m8.


Aye probably m8


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye probably m8


Fu*k off, you havent put a pic up ?

Your on hire tomorow you dirty jammy tw*t !


----------



## Guest

Haha dancer!

Aye trapped it in the skip door and kicked the lever shut :cursing:


----------



## Milky

And all next week l think mate.

Yeah bit of a lump that door mate, teach you for gloating :lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> And all next week l think mate.
> 
> Yeah bit of a lump that door mate, teach you for gloating :lol:


Aye supposed to be off till wed, he phoned today asking if I can come in. Tbh shes kicking off, were supposed to be going wales


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye supposed to be off till wed, he phoned today asking if I can come in. Tbh shes kicking off, were supposed to be going wales


Oh sh*t yeah, forgot about that mate.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Oh sh*t yeah, forgot about that mate.


Aye told her today, shes not happy like. Its not 100% yet jimmy said so hopefully wont have to come in.


----------



## Guest

Check your texts m8, not sure who im pickign up tomorrow. In the pickup so can only get 2. If both micks are in one is going to need a lift off zeek or someone


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Check your texts m8, not sure who im pickign up tomorrow. In the pickup so can only get 2. If both micks are in one is going to need a lift off zeek or someone


Just make your own way mate.


----------



## Guest

Just got back in from the gym. Trained Chest / Tri's

Swapped to bar / machine this week, no specific reason just fancied a change about. No ground breaking weights done, but good session none the less.

Usual Warmup - Light Presses, RC, Stretches

*Decline Bench - 5 sets. 2 warmup, 3 giving it some beans. 100 x15, 140 x10, 140 x7fail*

*
Hammer Str Bench Machine - 3 sets, 100 x10, 140 x10, 160 x8fail*

*
Inc DB Fly - 3 sets, 30 x10, 35 x10, 35 x8fail*

*
Machine Fly - 3 sets, stack x15, stack+40k x10, stack+60k x9 Utter fail, totally gave way.*

*
OH Tri Press (Ez Bar) 20k a side. 10, 10, 8fail*

*
Tri Pushdown Machine - stack 2 sets to failure.*

Got some tandoori chicken and salad on route, so its quick shake and shower time. Early night for me watching films in bed


----------



## Guest

Ahh forgot to mention.

20st 3! Pick my goodies up tomorrow.

800mg test, 400mg tren e, 12 weeks.


----------



## biglbs

Nice work there mate,100%!


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Ahh forgot to mention.
> 
> 21st 3! Pick my goodies up tomorrow.
> 
> 800mg test, 400mg tren e, 12 weeks.


Good man. I started my own cycle today. 700 test 200 tren e for starters. Will bump it up a bit if sides ok


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Good man. I started my own cycle today. 700 test 200 tren e for starters. Will bump it up a bit if sides ok


Ahh nice 1, aye im dubious of the sides but fcuk it. Can only try, if they are bad ill lower or come off


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Ahh forgot to mention.
> 
> 21st 3! Pick my goodies up tomorrow.
> 
> 800mg test, 400mg tren e, 12 weeks.


NICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> NICE!!!!!!!!!!


Yes ,need to watch these lightweights mate,coming on well imo:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Ahh nice 1, aye im dubious of the sides but fcuk it. Can only try, if they are bad ill lower or come off


Stick at 200mg ew for a while on the tren Dave. You may find you don't even need to up it. 400mg was when I started getting sides I didn't want.


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Ahh forgot to mention.
> 
> 21st 3! Pick my goodies up tomorrow.
> 
> 800mg test, 400mg tren e, 12 weeks.


Scarb runs at that ratio mate 2:1 test:tren, I find it a bit much, and run 4:1 800:200 and its lovely - nice lean gains. In fact I have added in 200mg Nandrolone as well so do 800:200:200 and am liking the results very much, no bloat like I get if I run Nand on its own. Another 7 weeks on it then maintenance @ 400mg TT400 for 16-20 weeks then look again in the New Year. 

Good luck buddy will be seeing how you egt on with these ratios and whether it suits you. MInd you you're a big bugger so could well be spot on for you! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Morning Dave,you up and bored?


----------



## Guest

Just this second woke up big fella. Brew / Shake etc on route


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Just this second woke up big fella. Brew / Shake etc on route


Love the avi however 20st5? out of date now eh,your up in mans weights now 21st plus!!

Wait till you start breaking everything you walk on/sit on lol


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Love the avi however 20st5? out of date now eh,your up in mans weights now 21st plus!!
> 
> Wait till you start breaking everything you walk on/sit on lol


No m8 only 20st 3 now, had to edit it haha. Weight dropping nicely pal


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> No m8 only 20st 3 now, had to edit it haha. Weight dropping nicely pal


Well ithought it was then ya posted that:lol: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Im thinking now 19st I should look somewhere near.

Start my gear today so hopefully it will keep the ball rolling


----------



## Replicator

morning big fella whatever weight you decide on LOL


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done, wasnt feeling strong today at all. Really struggled but drove to failure like a boss!

*Usual warmup.*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press. 5 sets 2 warmup 3 working. Maxed @ 40k for 9. After feeling a bit weak, decided to hammer them with reps.*

*
Seated Military Press 3 sets 60k to failure*

*
Side DB Raises 4 sets. Max 20k x9*

*
Ming Rows (Cable) 3 sets. Max stack x10*

*
Facepulls 3 sets ?? weight*

Just had my pre w/o coco pops and shake. Give it an hour and ive got a big tuna salad to dig through


----------



## George-Bean

Ming Rows?


----------



## Guest

A rear delt pull of sorts m8, Mingster got us onto them so they were aptly named.


----------



## Guest

Went and got my goodie bag this morning










12 weeks from now, should see some change.

Will be running it at 800/300 for a couple of week see how I get on with the sides, will up it to 800/400 all being well.

Adex at the ready, and will be doing a full 45 day pct after this one.


----------



## biglbs

They look like massive milk barrels:laugh:That should assist


----------



## MURPHYZ

Dave said:


> Went and got my goodie bag this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 weeks from now, should see some change.
> 
> Will be running it at 800/300 for a couple of week see how I get on with the sides, will up it to 800/400 all being well.
> 
> Adex at the ready, and will be doing a full 45 day pct after this one.


looks good m8, I keep hearing good thing's about Burr, havn't found any myself yet, should make for a nice cycle m8 , hope it goes well.


----------



## liam0810

A good course there mate! You changing diet or keeping to what you have now?


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> A good course there mate! You changing diet or keeping to what you have now?


Aye cleaning the diet right up, or an attempt to anyways, work permitting.

Training remaining same routine wise, added cardio everyday


----------



## Guest

G'Morning campers!

Dont you just love bank holidays! Off tomorrow aswell good long weekend.

Up, fed and watered, so breakfast out the way, just waiting on the gym opening and we're off.

Breakfast was shake, banana and strong coffee. Half hour later had 4 weetabix.

Plan of attack for today is back, biceps and cardio, might even go for a swim see how full the baths are on passing.

Jab was fine as per, no bad reaction to it yet (touch wood) so alls well.


----------



## Guest

Back - Biceps done just scoffing my coco pops and shake now.

Great session, aggressive and strong for some reason?

Warmup 10 min walk, light rows, deads, stretches.

*Rack Pulls. Worked upto 260k adding 40k a go from 0. @260 set 1 x4, x3, x2 and spent, no more in the bank on this one, nearly passing out on the last set.*

*
BO Rows (Oly Bar). Again 0 - 140k in 40k intervals. @140 x8, x4, x3*

*
WG Lat PD's. 3 sets. Maxed @ 2 off stack for x7, x5.*

*
Low Cable Row 3 sets. Maxed @ stack for x10, x8*

*
Nautilus Pullover 2 sets to failure, ?? weight*

*
*

*
DB Curls superset with Hammers 2x2 of each to failure*

And home, food, shower, enjoy my last 2 days off. Ahhhhh lovely jubbly


----------



## Mingster

Nice session Dave. Powerful stuff indeed.

It will be interesting to see how our cycles affect us, running virtually the same peds at the same time Early days of course, but in a couple of months time let us both be able to say we gave it our best shot:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Nice session Dave. Powerful stuff indeed.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how our cycles affect us, running virtually the same peds at the same time Early days of course, but in a couple of months time let us both be able to say we gave it our best shot:thumbup1:


Aye m8, same with last course aswell. Can only put it down to great minds :lol:

Am looking forward to seeing where I get with it tbh, still a bit iffy with the tren after last times reaction to the PC stuff. As said none so far off this burr so hopefully all goes well


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Aye m8, same with last course aswell. Can only put it down to great minds :lol:
> 
> Am looking forward to seeing where I get with it tbh, still a bit iffy with the tren after last times reaction to the PC stuff. As said none so far off this burr so hopefully all goes well


I'm the same. Never used the stuff so starting with caution and will bump up a bit if all goes well. Fingers crossed as I've got a fair bit to work through:lol:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Back - Biceps done just scoffing my coco pops and shake now.
> 
> Great session, aggressive and strong for some reason?
> 
> Warmup 10 min walk, light rows, deads, stretches.
> 
> *Rack Pulls. Worked upto 260k adding 40k a go from 0. @260 set 1 x4, x3, x2 and spent, no more in the bank on this one, nearly passing out on the last set.*
> 
> *
> BO Rows (Oly Bar). Again 0 - 140k in 40k intervals. @140 x8, x4, x3*
> 
> *
> WG Lat PD's. 3 sets. Maxed @ 2 off stack for x7, x5.*
> 
> *
> Low Cable Row 3 sets. Maxed @ stack for x10, x8*
> 
> *
> Nautilus Pullover 2 sets to failure, ?? weight*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> DB Curls superset with Hammers 2x2 of each to failure*
> 
> And home, food, shower, enjoy my last 2 days off. Ahhhhh lovely jubbly


Nice going ... Enjoy your cycle ... Beast it pal :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Went and got my goodie bag this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 weeks from now, should see some change.
> 
> Will be running it at 800/300 for a couple of week see how I get on with the sides, will up it to 800/400 all being well.
> 
> Adex at the ready, and will be doing a full 45 day pct after this one.


I think that sh1t is fake Dave .............the vials are a millionth of a millimeter too short :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ

Replicator said:


> I think that sh1t is fake Dave .............the vials are a millionth of a millimeter too short :lol:


Yes I agree 100%, best send to me for trial's , if it's good I'll let you know.


----------



## Guest

Well legs session turned into chest and tri's session, with added cardio believe it or not haha.

Usual warmup 5 min bike, stretches, lunges etc etc

1 warmup set just bar squats fine x20

60k on 2nd rep knee crunched, same pain as before slightly above my right knee cap. Ditched the bar and sat there feeling sorry for myself for 5 mins, gutted. Back to square 1, no more squats.

So did chest warmup,

*Flat Bar working up in 40k increments. 5 sets. 0 upwards x10, 140 > Failure. 10, 6. Dont normally do flat bench, just thought id mix it up.*

*
Inc DB Press. 2 sets, no need for warmup. 50 x10, 60 x5 unassisted, hard work getting them cnuts up*

*
Standing High Cable Fly. 3 sets. 9plates x10. 10plates x8 failure, 11plates x6 failure*

*
OH Tri Extension (EzBar). 2 sets @20k a side to Failure. 14, 10*

*
Dips (Dont know why I tried these, quite enjoyed them tbh) Body Weight x 12, 9, 7, 5, 4*

*
*

*
Cardio!!!*

*
15 min Treadmill (2min walk, jog till heart attack (wanst long) then walk the rest of the way)*

*
20 mins bike on hill climb setting, up and down.*

Totally spent by the end, just gutted my knee is bad again, no pain as just just aware of it. Really should get it looked at.

Now its food time, timed getting home just right, the ball n chain had just finished mowing the lawn haha.

"Looks great that hun, you really should have waited for me....." :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Gutted mate,did you have your wraps on to ? hope its not long before its ok again :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Aye m8 wraps always go on. Nowt I can do for it tbh, ive tried everything. Need to go see a physio or knee specialist, but thats when I can be ar$ed haha


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Aye m8 wraps always go on. Nowt I can do for it tbh, ive tried everything. Need to go see a physio or knee specialist, but thats when I can be ar$ed
> 
> haha


Best leave the squatting to the experts in future :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Best leave the squatting to the experts in future :whistling:


Oh its like that is it... :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Oh its like that is it... :lol:


Couple of months will probably smash your pb :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Couple of months will probably smash your pb :whistling: :lol:


Thats fcuking it! Im going to the physio! :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Thats fcuking it! Im going to the physio! :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky

Enjoy work tomorow brother.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Milky said:


> Enjoy work tomorow brother.


LOL, rub it in bro, go on.


----------



## Replicator

Awe Right Dave ......suppose work will be better for the week without that moaning Milky burning your ear about food he wishes he could eat but makes the choice not to :lol: :lol: ..he is to be commended tho I suppose


----------



## Guest

Not long got in from work, proper ****e day! Cnut double whammied us again, 15 hour day again.

That ontop of an argument with the foreman who is trying to take the **** so he can stay in bed half hour later, made for a **** day.

He got put right in his place, cheeky cnut!

Food been pretty much none existent either, no breakfast, quick sarnie for dinner. Just come home to half a chicken and some rice noodles with chopped veg stir fry.

Quick shake down me in a second and off to bed, im bolloxed!

Hopefully tomorrow will be better?


----------



## Milky

All going well then.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> All going well then.


Aye m8, yesterday was supposed to be hire then goto another job and help the machine gang.

Turned into helping them till 20past 8 at night.

On hire today, he wants me to drive the paver from bolton town center to west houghton 5/6 mile away. Told him no.


----------



## Guest

Well home nice and sharpish today, done pretty much fcuk all most of the day.

Managed to watch all of pumping iron this morning waiting for the low loader to come pick my machine up. So that was me till dinner, off to the job 3 hours of work on my iron chariot and done, home quick smart.

Fingers crossed easy one tomorrow aswell, should be...

Quick bit of chicken and rice noodles, give it half hour to settle and off to the gym. Shoulders I think it is.


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done, hit them hard today. Went for strict reps but still managed some decent weight.

Cant wait for the test and tren to kick in see what how my lifts change, if any....

*Normal warmup. Presses, RC, stretches.*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press. 2 warmup. 4 working. 30 x10, 40 x10, 50 x7fail, 50x 4fail*

*
Hammer Machine Shoulder Press. 2 sets to failure 100k x5, 120 x3 assisted last rep (Did these as log was being used, thats normally weapon of choice)*

*
Rear Delt Fly. 3 sets stack x10, stack+20 x10fail, stack+20 x8fail*

*
Rear Delt Cable. 2 sets to failure. 4plates > failure, 5plates > failure (Find these squeeze the last bit of life out of the shoulders)*

*
Side DB Raises 4 sets. 10 x10, 15 x10, 20 x10fail, 20 x9fail*

Dropped all trap work now, they seem to be growing as is, so no point.

Gym done, shake down. Give it half hour and its chicken, noodles and veg time.


----------



## Mingster

HaHa. I'm the same mate. Second jab today so a bit early for any effects but no sides either lol.

Top session as usual. It's good to back off training body parts that are growing well.; A lot of people hammer favourite bits of themselves and develop an odd, unbalanced look because of this:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Cheers mucka, Aye my traps grow quite easy tbh, just wish the rest of me responded as well haha.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Dave said:


> Cheers mucka, Aye my traps grow quite easy tbh, just wish the rest of me responded as well haha.


Don't we all m8.


----------



## Guest

Home early ish again today, was a hard graft tho even with the council lads (They must have been on time and half the way they were moving!)

Anyway, its weekend!!! Thank fcuk!

No gym tonight, rest day. Tomorrow is either legs or back, will see how the legs fair up in the morning.

Tonight is a bit of a re feed night for me, nothing too bad, just alot of it! Big pan of lamb casserole been in the slow cooker most of the day, its smelling lovely! 600g of diced lamb, veggies and a casserole pack thingy-ma-jig.

Got some beetroot / red cabbage and big lump of tiger bread to go with it, cant wait.

Im not going to bed tonight till its all gone!


----------



## Guest

Just had my heart broken aswell.

MOT - £35

Car Tax - £245!!!

Insurance - £640!!!

All in the same day! Least im sorted for another year


----------



## Milky

You could always work weekends mate.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> You could always work weekends mate.


Id rather take a rusty bradawl to my right testicle m8, doing them no favours from now on


----------



## MURPHYZ

Dave said:


> Just had my heart broken aswell.
> 
> MOT - £35
> 
> Car Tax - £245!!!
> 
> Insurance - £640!!!
> 
> All in the same day! Least im sorted for another year


I split mine up, so I pay tax and mot in one go, then pay insurance 6 months later to break the cost up a bit, doesn't sting so much like that.

Dinner sound's nice m8, what time shall I be round.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Id rather take a rusty bradawl to my right testicle m8, doing them no favours from now on


 :lol:


----------



## Guest

Up since 6 o clock, had some funky nightmares last night. Dont know wether its down to the tren (maybee, early days yet tho) or eating before I went to bed.

Either way was up 3 times in the night, missus said I was shouting in my sleep at one point.

Libido back at an all time high, like a dog with 2 d1cks atm.

Just waiting for the gym to open work out some of this, cant be waking the missus up again haha

3 scoop shake, strong coffee and some fruit for breakfast. Vits and Oils as per, 1000mg vitc & cod liver oil, repeated again this afternoon, jab day tomorrow, same dose 800/300.

Roll on 9 oclock gym time. Bored already!


----------



## Rob68

Have you had anymore thoughts on changing your car mate,know the other week you were thinking of it ,shame as yours is stunning ,although can understand the fuel issue,especially as it must have drunk half the tank when you floored it the other day setting off , bloody boy racers :lol:


----------



## Guest

Aye m8, still on the lookout. I only drive it now weekend, ive got the work van during the week (free fuel) so not too bad on the old sky rocket now.

Been looking about but not seen one that caught my eye yet. Looking at 530 / 535 or CLK / E320 or similar


----------



## Rob68

Didnt you mention a bmw x5 a one point ,just to throw a curve ball in there how about something like this ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-Touareg-4x4-Altitude-/110939960886?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item19d4897636#ht_1182wt_1344

Pretty much the same as a porsche cayenne with different badges and cheaper servicing ,although would be tempted to get wheels that suit the arches better


----------



## Guest

Aye I really like them touareg's, would fit me in no problem :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Morning


----------



## George-Bean

Have you thought about throwing red lentils in your casseroles?

High protein and they scrape out your innards.


----------



## Guest

George-Bean said:


> Have you thought about throwing red lentils in your casseroles?
> 
> High protein and they scrape out your innards.


Had a full tin of mixed pulses in it m8


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Had a full tin of mixed pulses in it m8


They make you fart like a trooper as well :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

Ya, beans = flabby woof woofs.


----------



## Guest

Up bright and breezy for a sunday, breakfast on the go. Scrambled egg on toast, off to watch the lad play rugby @10.

Then its off to my old mans for sunday dinner, doubtful ill get to the gym today not really fussed done everything I need to bar legs this week. Monday will try legs again see how my knee is, still clicking like fcuk so usually not a good sign.

Food will be as good as poss today, so just meat and veg piled high... lovely!

Have a good un folks.


----------



## Rob68

Enjoy your day pal,no embarrassing dad on the touch line though eh


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Enjoy your day pal,no embarrassing dad on the touch line though eh


Me??! Naaaah!! :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Hope the weather stays nice...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Hope the weather stays nice...


cnut! :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

Nothing like dinner with your folks to add a layer of fat lol. My mum still cooks with lard and frys bread in dripping.


----------



## Guest

George-Bean said:


> Nothing like dinner with your folks to add a layer of fat lol. My mum still cooks with lard and frys bread in dripping.


Haha cant beat it m8, my dad cant cook for sh1t but his other half is a great cook. Probably the reason hes a fat cnut now haha


----------



## Guest

My lad in his new rugby kit.


----------



## Rob68

Bet the missus hopes he keeps it that clean all the time :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Just got in, done again! No good this!

No gym tonight, shower, food and bed, knackered!


----------



## Rob68

Not good mate,is there nothing in the line of work you used to do ?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Not good mate,is there nothing in the line of work you used to do ?


Nothing from the old company until he moves to mcr. Could be months yet, he's keeping me informed anyway.

As for owt else, don't get much chance to look tbh. Am certainly going to have an ask about this weekend tho, they are taking the **** here atm.

Today shouldn't be bad, on hire to Bolton council so these lads don't stay out all day.

Gym tonight back session, this tren seems to have hit me hard, couldn't sleep for **** last night. Ropey dreams again all night, waking up sweating.

Can only be due to the tren nothing else changed in my diet etc.


----------



## Guest

Nearly finished. This is more like it! Food been pitiful tho, nowt up here so ended up with a bacon sarnie for dinner.

Hopefully be home for 2, gym for half past, take advantage of the missus before the lad gets home @5.

Fingers crossed it plays out! :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Nearly finished. This is more like it! Food been pitiful tho, nowt up here so ended up with a bacon sarnie for dinner.
> 
> Hopefully be home for 2, gym for half past, take advantage of the missus before the lad gets home @5.
> 
> Fingers crossed it plays out! :lol:


Good luck wi all that DAVE :thumb: ...................so today it wont be for a read !! mg:


----------



## Guest

Back / Bi's session done! Bit later than I thought getting home, all went 'pete tong' with the last load. But still home before the kids so alls well.

Great session, back and arms now on fire, aching and pumped.

*Normal warmup. 5 mins treadmil, light pd's, rows, hypers.*

*
*

*
WG Lat PD. 5 sets 2 warmup. maxed on stack x5. Tried these doing slow negative. Right down, squeeze, then slow back up (4secs +)*

*
Rack Deads. Worked upto 260k in 40k increments. Sets of 10 and 5 as it got heavier. Again full reps, forced negatives aswell, no dropping the weight. Maxed @ 260 2 sets x5fail, x3fail*

*
CG Low Cable Row. 3 sets. Stack as above, forced negatives. x15, x13fail, x9fail*

*
Nautilus Pullover. 4 sets. Full stretch sets 3 & 4 failure on 9 and 5. ?? weight, 3/4 off stack I think*

*
*

*
Cable Curls 2 sets. 5 plates > Failure*

*
Hammer Curls 2 sets. 20k > Failure*

*
Preacher Machine Wide Grip 2 sets. 40k > Failure*

Arms and back in bits when finished. Coco pops destroyed, pwo shake on the way down.

Just about to take the lad to rugby, then its back home to steak and salad


----------



## Replicator

Replicator said:


> Good luck wi all that DAVE :thumb: ...................so today it wont be for a read !! mg:


Sorry!!! just my attempt at some humour :mellow:


----------



## Guest

Haha sorry mate, missed it.

Aye I could possibly rest the kindle on her head tho :lol:


----------



## Guest

Terrible night's sleep again last night. I got about 3 hours kipp in all, really feeling it today, knackered!


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Terrible night's sleep again last night. I got about 3 hours kipp in all, really feeling it today, knackered!


I got some ZMA yesterday, mate. Thought I'd try it instead of the melatonin. I'll let you know how I get on...


----------



## Rob68

Trying to workout are you holding a cinnamon roll or a big cookie or something in your right hand in your avi Dave ? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Trying to workout are you holding a cinnamon roll or a big cookie or something in your right hand in your avi Dave ? :confused1: :lol:


Haha cnut, it's a carved wooden dragon symbol thing. Found it in the loft and thought it would look good in my computer room.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Haha cnut, it's a carved wooden dragon symbol thing. Found it in the loft and thought it would look good in my computer room.


Gutted,preffered my theory :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Terrible night's sleep again last night. I got about 3 hours kipp in all, really feeling it today, knackered!


Me too I was up again for an hour or so some post on here are proof lol ...they will say 1:30am ans such like LOL but slept okay when I went back to bed so got a good five hours


----------



## Guest

Gym done, got away early enough. Would have been home @ dinner but the gaffer collard me the cnut, lucky enough it was only a bit of sh1t shifting from his gaff so not all bad. Home @ half 3.

Gave legs another try, still bad. Body weight squats absolutely fine, just a bit tight above my knee. Soon as i put some weight on the bar, agony! Feels like my knee is going to pop.

Did 10 mins on the bike after to try and warm down a bit, really helped no pain after it at all.

Ended up doing Chest / Tri's

*RC warmup, light press and fly etc. Again full slow negatives, find these really stretch me, chest feels alot tighter and full when finished.*

*
*

*
Inc DB Press. 2 warmup 3 working. Maxed on 60k for 8 and 6, both fails.*

*
Flat Hammer Press. 2 sets 140k > 7 and 5 again both fails. *

*
Cable Crossovers. 3 sets. 8plates x10. 9plates x10just, 11plates x6fail*

*
Machine Fly. 3 sets. stack x10. stack+40k x10, stack+60k x9fail*

*
*

*
Tricep Extension. 2 sets x stack > failure. 10 and 9*

*
Dips x bw. 3 sets to failure. By set 3 couldnt even do 1, totally spent haha *

The missus been off today so shes had a steak and ale casserole on the go since 9 this morning on the slow cooker. Smells amazing! Just going to give that another hour while a munch my cocopops and shake and relax for a bit.


----------



## Mingster

Good stuff yet again, Dave. Sorry about your knee, but it's good to see you keep on going. Dedicated to the cause, mate. That's what makes all the difference:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Easy enough day today, just plodding along nicely with the council lads. Not far off finished now, another hour or 2 should see it done. Belting day tomorrow, 2 bits of patches and done, these lot get it easy!

Gym tonight, but don't know what to do? Seing as I did chest yesterday, shoulders will be tired. Might do core and cardio see how I feel.

Food been on the button today, had the rest of my steak and ale stew this mornin, 2 beef salad sarnies (burgen bread), 2 shakes, 2 liters of water so far.

Am v hungry today for some reason.

Sleep last night much of the same, dreams etc only woke up 3 times, so that's improving a bit.

All's well tbh, Sun is out, sat on the machine sunning myself having a bottle of water.

Enjoy your day chaps and chapesses


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Easy enough day today, just plodding along nicely with the council lads. Not far off finished now, another hour or 2 should see it done. Belting day tomorrow, 2 bits of patches and done, these lot get it easy!
> 
> Gym tonight, but don't know what to do? Seing as I did chest yesterday, shoulders will be tired. Might do core and cardio see how I feel.
> 
> Food been on the button today, had the rest of my steak and ale stew this mornin, 2 beef salad sarnies (burgen bread), 2 shakes, 2 liters of water so far.
> 
> Am v hungry today for some reason.
> 
> Sleep last night much of the same, dreams etc only woke up 3 times, so that's improving a bit.
> 
> All's well tbh, Sun is out, sat on the machine sunning myself having a bottle of water.
> 
> Enjoy your day chaps and chapesses


I had a poor nights sleep last night lol. Feeling very hungry all the time too. Now that's a tren side I could get used to:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Gym done. Did shouders, got there thought fcuk it get it done.

*Usual warmup, again everything slow and controlled.*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press. 5 sets (2 warmup) Maxed @ 50k x6 x4 both fails last 2 sets*

*
Side DB Raises. 3 sets Maxed @ 20k x10 x8, last set fail*

*
Face Pulls. 3 sets Maxed 2 off stack x9 x4 again both fails*

Wasnt happy leaving it at that, felt I had more in the tank, so carried on.

*Log Press. 60k 2sets to failure wasnt counting, just in agony at finish haha, it wasnt going to beat me*

*
UR Rows 2 sets @ EZ bar +50k (forgot how much these fcuk with your wrist, no wonder I stopped doing them.)*

Shoulders looking really good when pumped atm, will try and get a pic up next time im in the gym.


----------



## flinty90

still beasting it bro. nicw work mate. how are you doing diet wise ...


----------



## liam0810

Mingster said:


> I had a poor nights sleep last night lol. Feeling very hungry all the time too. Now that's a tren side I could get used to:lol: :lol:


I've had the opposite with the tren, it's fcked my appetite up!


----------



## flinty90

Morning mate hope all is going well brother !!!


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Gym done. Did shouders, got there thought fcuk it get it done.
> 
> *Usual warmup, again everything slow and controlled.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Seated DB Press. 5 sets (2 warmup) Maxed @ 50k x6 x4 both fails last 2 sets*
> 
> *
> Side DB Raises. 3 sets Maxed @ 20k x10 x8, last set fail*
> 
> *
> Face Pulls. 3 sets Maxed 2 off stack x9 x4 again both fails*
> 
> Wasnt happy leaving it at that, felt I had more in the tank, so carried on.
> 
> *Log Press. 60k 2sets to failure wasnt counting, just in agony at finish haha, it wasnt going to beat me*
> 
> *
> UR Rows 2 sets @ EZ bar +50k (forgot how much these fcuk with your wrist, no wonder I stopped doing them.)*
> 
> Shoulders looking really good when pumped atm, will try and get a pic up next time im in the gym.


Good session mate, you seem to be getting stronger. I know what you mean about upright rows, they hurt my wrists and just feel uncomfortable


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> Good session mate, you seem to be getting stronger. I know what you mean about upright rows, they hurt my wrists and just feel uncomfortable


mmm upright rows YUK well and truly fcuk every part of my arm and shoulder up to be fair . impingement waiting to happen lol


----------



## liam0810

flinty90 said:


> mmm upright rows YUK well and truly fcuk every part of my arm and shoulder up to be fair . impingement waiting to happen lol


Exactly pal, I just feel like I'm gonna end up injured. Would rather stick to bb shrugs for traps


----------



## Guest

Mornin chappies, aye all's good ta mucka, sleep getting a bit better, just the one wake up last night could be my body adjusting to it or just pure luck. God knows haha getting used to it anyway.

Aye I never bother with ur rows, just not a natural enough movement, shrugs and deads far better.

Appetite is higher for me, getting hungry every 2/3 hours now. If it's not food time just been having a shake to tide me over.

Aggression / temper is at an all time high aswell, finding myself getting irritated by little things haha, big deep breath and carry on haha.

Gym tonight, arms, calves, hams, glutes if my knee plays ball. See how we get on


----------



## Mingster

liam0810 said:


> I've had the opposite with the tren, it's fcked my appetite up!


LOL. The only time I'm not hungry is when I'm asleep and even then I dream of pies

No noticeable sides from the tren up till now, although I'm only on 300mg a week from this week.

Upright Rows do my elbows in.


----------



## liam0810

Mingster said:


> LOL. The only time I'm not hungry is when I'm asleep and even then I dream of pies
> 
> No noticeable sides from the tren up till now, although I'm only on 300mg a week from this week.
> 
> Upright Rows do my elbows in.


Today is probably the first time in 10days I've been feeling hungry and it's not even a chore to eat. I'm on 400mg of tren e, hopefully my appetite problems are behind me.

Also Dave you mention your temper has got worse, if anything I'm a happier person of not a complete sex pest now!


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Today is probably the first time in 10days I've been feeling hungry and it's not even a chore to eat. I'm on 400mg of tren e, hopefully my appetite problems are behind me.
> 
> Also Dave you mention your temper has got worse, if anything I'm a happier person of not a complete sex pest now!


Aye noticeable difference for me so far, sex drive as always goes through the roof when on, missus doesnt know whats hit her hahaha

Got in about 5 tonight, had tea and watched rambo with the lad and fell straight asleep on the couch. Only just woke up now, must have needed it.

No gym then tonight, its rest and recuperate night, all of my upper body is aching so its needed.

Off watch my lad play rugby tomorrow @ salford reds ground, its all being televised on sky sports so that should be good. They are playing just before Salford & Wakefield game.


----------



## Guest

Gym done 1st thing this morning.

Bit of a mish mash session but plentiful and feel like ive done a bit.

*Warmup was light curls, oh press, standing calf raises, sldl and stretches. As always last 2 sets to failure.*

*
*

*
**Biceps** - *(Went for cable work today, was reading about more tension at peak over db, certainly felt the difference tbh, may change to these permanent)

*
Standing Side Cable Curls. 4 sets. *

*
Single Arms Rope Hammers. 4 sets.*

*
*

*
**Triceps** - *

*
CGBP 4 sets.*

*
Rope Pushdowns 4 sets.*

*
*

*
**Calves** - *

*
Seated Calf Rasies Toes In / Toes Out 5x5=1 set. 5 sets.*

*
*

*
**Hams** - *

*
Lying Ham Curls 4 sets.*

*
Standing Single Leg Curls 2 sets.*

*
*

*
**Forearms** -*

*
Wrist Curls 5 sets.*

*
*

And done, great session tbh, really liked the cable work no slack of tension at peak of movement, could feel the pull more when squeezing.

Was knackered by the time I was done. Quick pwo shake and protein bar then went to my big sisters for a natter, not spoke to for a week and it was her bday on thursday so said id go down.

Nice brew and managed to turn down a piece of chocolate cake so all well haha.

Got some Caesar salad in the fridge with olives, croutons and what not, just need to go buy some chicken and were sorted for a late dinner.

Then its rugby @ 5 with the lad, get sky sports on record see if we see him.

Have a good weekend folks.


----------



## Replicator

All Good Dave


----------



## Guest

Con just got back now, his match was on sky sports 1, 3000 people in the stadium, and he got man of the match. Given Match ball. Good lad! Very proud!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> mmm upright rows YUK well and truly fcuk every part of my arm and shoulder up to be fair . impingement waiting to happen lol





liam0810 said:


> Exactly pal, I just feel like I'm gonna end up injured. Would rather stick to bb shrugs for traps


They arent a natural movement and a dozen years ago this was the first exercise to give me shoulder probs and after reading up on them I quickly gave them up . they are ok with a light weigth but as soon as you go heavy they are an injury waiting to happen at some point.

The net is full of "why uprigth rows are dangerous"


----------



## Guest

Gym done. 45 mins of cardio aswell.

Gave the legs another go, knee still bad, managed a good few sets of extensions tho so quads got hit at least.

*15 mins bike warmup*

*Box Squats. 2 warmup sets 20k, 60k. All fine. 3 sets @100k.* No ground breaking weight, knee wasnt 100% so didnt want to push it. By the end knee was quite uncomfortable so stopped @ set 3. Pain right above my right knee cap, same thing every time.

*Seated Leg Extension. Couple of warmup sets, 4 working sets @ stack. 10, 10, 6fail, 7fail*

Did some stretches after this try and loosen my knee up again, felt ok afterward.

*Bench Leg Raises 3 sets*

*
Crunches 2 sets +20k*

*
*

*
20 mins Xtrainer*

*
10 mins Bike*

Thats me done now for the week, todays session could really have been missed but was bored. Glad I did it.

Went straight from there to watch the lad play rugby, good game.

Home, shake and cereal. Hour later 400g Mango Chicken, 100g Rice and done.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Gym done. 45 mins of cardio aswell.
> 
> Gave the legs another go, knee still bad, managed a good few sets of extensions tho so quads got hit at least.
> 
> *15 mins bike warmup*
> 
> *Box Squats. 2 warmup sets 20k, 60k. All fine. 3 sets @100k.* No ground breaking weight, knee wasnt 100% so didnt want to push it. By the end knee was quite uncomfortable so stopped @ set 3. Pain right above my right knee cap, same thing every time.
> 
> *Seated Leg Extension. Couple of warmup sets, 4 working sets @ stack. 10, 10, 6fail, 7fail*
> 
> Did some stretches after this try and loosen my knee up again, felt ok afterward.
> 
> *Bench Leg Raises 3 sets*
> 
> *
> Crunches 2 sets +20k*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 20 mins Xtrainer*
> 
> *
> 10 mins Bike*
> 
> Thats me done now for the week, todays session could really have been missed but was bored. Glad I did it.
> 
> Went straight from there to watch the lad play rugby, good game.
> 
> Home, shake and cereal. Hour later 400g Mango Chicken, 100g Rice and done.


MMMMMMMMMm mango chicken you filthy dirty horrible cnut lol....

i will have my sprouts and potatoes with beef .... not too bad i suppose lol.. but its no fcukin mango chicken lol !!!


----------



## Guest

Fcuk all wrong with it m8, bloody good stuff!


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Fcuk all wrong with it m8, bloody good stuff!


i know that bro , your just fcukin teasing me with yummy food im not allowed to have lol...


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i know that bro , your just fcukin teasing me with yummy food im not allowed to have lol...


Ahh sorry m8, dont the sauce is that bad tbh. Ill have a look for you.

Nutritional Information - Typical Values per 100ml

Energy - 628Kj / 148kcal

Protein - 0.4g

Carbohydrate - 35.4g

Fat - 0.6g

I just put enough on to flavour it. 220ml bottle does a good few meals.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Ahh sorry m8, dont the sauce is that bad tbh. Ill have a look for you.
> 
> Nutritional Information - Typical Values per 100ml
> 
> Energy - 628Kj / 148kcal
> 
> Protein - 0.4g
> 
> Carbohydrate - 35.4g
> 
> Fat - 0.6g
> 
> I just put enough on to flavour it. 220ml bottle does a good few meals.


cheers mate , but still not allowed it (YET) maybe after the hell month lol

fcukin love mango though i bet its awesome bro with chicken !!!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> cheers mate , but still not allowed it (YET) maybe after the hell month lol
> 
> fcukin love mango though i bet its awesome bro with chicken !!!


NOw your teasing yourself Flint :lol:


----------



## Guest

Tonights tea on the go, along with tomorrows food for the day.

Tea tonight. Steak 400g, ½Jacket Spud, Salad.

Tomorrows food being prep'd -

Meal 1 (Wake 6am) Shake, w/oats.

Meal 2 (9am) 1½ Chicken breast, small portion of rice noodles.

Meal 3 (Dinner) As Above

Meal 4 (3pm) Shake

Then Tea (Meat and veg or sorts) and shake before bed as per, trying to keep to this plan as best as I can throughout the week, see how I get on.

Going to be religious for the week, absolutely no straying whatsoever just to see how hard it is.

I will adjust as needed the next week if I feel the need, see how I get on.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Tonights tea on the go, along with tomorrows food for the day.
> 
> Tea tonight. Steak 400g, ½Jacket Spud, Salad.
> 
> Tomorrows food being prep'd -
> 
> Meal 1 (Wake 6am) Shake, w/oats.
> 
> Meal 2 (9am) 1½ Chicken breast, small portion of rice noodles.
> 
> Meal 3 (Dinner) As Above
> 
> Meal 4 (3pm) Shake
> 
> Then Tea (Meat and veg or sorts) and shake before bed as per, trying to keep to this plan as best as I can throughout the week, see how I get on.
> 
> Going to be religious for the week, absolutely no straying whatsoever just to see how hard it is.
> 
> I will adjust as needed the next week if I feel the need, see how I get on.


Oh l am so glad l read this !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Oh l am so glad l read this !


Got 5 ltrs of water / orange cordial to drink aswell, got my big bottle and ready to go.

Not sure if im with you lot now am I? Ant saying I might be out with hopey doing the groundworks stuff? See in the mornin anyway.


----------



## Guest

Food followed to the letter, got half a ltr of water left. No hunger yet, been fine tbh.

Just on way home now with the milk man, home, changed, out the door to the gym.

Tonight's tea is apparently fish and veggies.


----------



## Guest

Gym done. Chest and Tri's.

As per last 2 sets on everything is to failure.

*Usual Warmup. RC, Light presses etc etc*

*
*

*
Inc DB. 4 sets.*

*
Dec Bar. 3 sets.*

*
Cable Crossovers. 3 sets.*

*
Machine Fly. 2 sets.*

*
Tricep Extension. 3 sets.*

*
Dips. 3 sets.*

Very tired today, terrible nights sleep again last night. Funky dreams couldnt get back to sleep @ quarter to 5 this morning. So woke the wife up and gave her what for :thumb: Lucky for me she didnt say no haha

She needed to be up anyway for the gym @ half 5.

As said food been on the button.

Pre w/o - Kick drink, (note NO BOOST BAR! I mean business)

Post w/o - cereal and shake

Got my lamb chops under the grill, salad already done. Lovely jubbly.

Food pretty much the same for tomorrow, really struggled with the 5ltrs of water through the day had it down to half a ltr @ 5pm been pee'ing like a race horse all day!


----------



## Guest

Food today been to the letter again, really hungry today tho! Been offered crisp, choc bars, flapjacks, butties, even cake when I got in, turned it all down despite being fcuking starving. Under the watchful eye of milky threatening me with his camera should I stray haha

Only managed 3½ ltrs of water today tho, just couldnt get any more down me.

No gym tonight, its rest day. So shower, food and bed. Really feeling tired, lack of food and sleep soon caught up with me, but it wont win.

Food tonight is half a chicken and caesar salad.


----------



## Leigh

Dave said:


> Food today been to the letter again, really hungry today tho! Been offered crisp, choc bars, flapjacks, butties, even cake when I got in, turned it all down despite being fcuking starving. Under the watchful eye of milky threatening me with his camera should I stray haha
> 
> Only managed 3½ ltrs of water today tho, just couldnt get any more down me.
> 
> No gym tonight, its rest day. So shower, food and bed. Really feeling tired, lack of food and sleep soon caught up with me, but it wont win.
> 
> Food tonight is half a chicken and caesar salad.


Well done for staying strong on the food front, Dave (more willpower than me right now)


----------



## Guest

Leigh L said:


> Well done for staying strong on the food front, Dave (more willpower than me right now)


Cheers hun, its been hard today. Running on empty


----------



## Leigh

Dave said:


> Cheers hun, its been hard today. Running on empty


 It's rarely easy, is it? Chew that chicken reeeeeaaaaallllyyyyy slooooowwlly tonight


----------



## Milky

Leigh L said:


> Well done for staying strong on the food front, Dave (more willpower than me right now)


My god he's done some bleating tho !

:lol:


----------



## Guest

My god I'm hungry! I won't cheat tho! Been 100% again today.

Gym tonight back and bi's


----------



## MURPHYZ

Top banana m8, how's it going for you so far?


----------



## Guest

Breeny said:


> Top banana m8, how's it going for you so far?


Hard m8, fcuking hard!!

Thinking I need to re work it, its just not enough food to keep me going. By 9 o clock this morning I was spent, nothing left in me, been like the walking dead since. Not deviated tho, stuck to it!

Which is more I can say for some.... :whistling: haha

I thinks its going to be a trial and error thing tbh finding that spot where its just enough to sustain me through the day.

Tbh this is my grey area, I know fcuk all about a proper diet just going off snippets off what ive read on here. Will be seeking advice on it for sure. Will be adding some more rice noodles and chicken tomorrow, just to see how i get on, as long as its clean cant be too bad surely?


----------



## liam0810

How about a big breakfast like 200g oats, a shake and 8 eggs? That should keep you going for a few hours. Could even make the 8 eggs as an omelette and add chicken and ham and onions.


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> How about a big breakfast like 200g oats, a shake and 8 eggs? That should keep you going for a few hours. Could even make the 8 eggs as an omelette and add chicken and ham and onions.


Good idea m8, im not having anything atm. Usually cant eat till im up and out, but certainly could have eaten something this morning! Ill give it a whirl m8 cheers.


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> My god I'm hungry! I won't cheat tho! Been 100% again today.
> 
> Gym tonight back and bi's


Copy Milkman!But more for the size of you.....


----------



## Guest

Gym done, diet still being stuck to.

Breakfast seemed to help a bit, didnt feel like death till 2 this afternoon then faded into nothingness again (oh woe is me bla bla bollox :lol: )

Diet is killing me, but sticking to it, think it needs a bit more tampering, its not far off now I even mustered the energy to goto the gym. Strength took a massive hit, but will get onto that in a mo.

Missus forgot to cook my rice noodles (she said she did, but I obviously dont believe her, she's trying to kill me!... Paranoia kicking right in!)

Gym tonight was shoulder / traps.

As said strength not a scratch on what I can normally do. But hit gave it the beans and hit failure on everything so not too fussed.

*Warmup. RC work, light presses, stretches.*

*
*

*
Seated DB Shoulder Press. 4 sets. Maxed @ 45k x5 fail, x5fail*

*
Side Raises. 4 sets. Maxed @ 20k x10 fail, x5fail*

*
Rear Delt Flys. 3 sets. @stack. x10. +10k x9, +10k x5*

*
Log Press. 60k 2sets to failure.*

*
Rear Delt Cables Pulls. 2 sets to failure.*

*
*

*
10 mins bike*, back to feeling ill after this, no energy just feel drained.

Tea tonight is tandoori chicken and salad. Shower then bed, eye lids feel like they have 10k celotaped to them.

Food same tomorrow, hopefully ill get used to it before I croak it haha.

Time will tell, headline will read, "Knobhead on a diet tarmacs himself into the floor" haha, fcuk it bed time!

Have a good un!


----------



## Milky

Pussy...

:whistling:


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Pussy...
> 
> :whistling:


and grass :lol:


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> and grass :lol:


Thats not even scratching the surface haha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Thats not even scratching the surface haha


He kicked my dog !!!!


----------



## Milky

Ha Ha, this is what happens to dirty cheats !!!

Let this be a lesson.


----------



## Milky

Did the sausage butty taste as good coming back up l ask myself.


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> He kicked my dog !!!!





Milky said:


> Ha Ha, this is what happens to dirty cheats !!!
> 
> Let this be a lesson.





Milky said:


> Did the sausage butty taste as good coming back up l ask myself.



View attachment 94501


----------



## Guest

Well the dieting karma police got me 100% today. Working up in bolton, having nothing in the fridge night before and being rushed by Colonel Qaddafi (our boss) resorted to easy quick food, sausage and bacon barm.

Ate it, 15 mins later threw the fcuking lot up and felt rotten all day.

Obviously George was highly amused and couldnt wait to post here the [email protected] hahaha. Very suprised he didnt photo it to be fair. He was prbably too busy laughing in his bobcat for that haha.

So food been none existent mainly today, stomach still off, just trying to eat some fruit now see how I get on.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Well the dieting karma police got me 100% today. Working up in bolton, having nothing in the fridge night before and being rushed by Colonel Qaddafi (our boss) resorted to easy quick food, sausage and bacon barm.
> 
> Ate it, 15 mins later threw the fcuking lot up and felt rotten all day.
> 
> Obviously George was highly amused and couldnt wait to post here the [email protected] hahaha. Very suprised he didnt photo it to be fair. He was prbably too busy laughing in his bobcat for that haha.
> 
> So food been none existent mainly today, stomach still off, just trying to eat some fruit now see how I get on.


My battery didnt have enough charge.....

Plus vomit pics arent nice, they are funny tho !


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> My god I'm hungry! I won't cheat tho! Been 100% again today.
> 
> Gym tonight back and bi's


Dont be hungry Dave

Here is a list of negative calorie foods. No that doesn't mean the

foods have negative calories  I wish lol. What it means is that

when you eat these foods raw or in some cases slightly cooked with nothing on them

your body burns more calories digesting and processing them than what

is in the actual food itself. For a healthy weight loss and a little

boost add some of these foods to your diet each day. Most are full of

nutrients and won't weigh you down.

Fruits

apple

cranberries

grapefruit

lemon

mango

orange

pineapple

raspberries

strawberries

tangerine

Vegetables

asparagus

beet

broccoli

cabbage (green)

carrot

cauliflower

celery

Chile peppers (hot)

cucumber

dandelion

endive

garden cress

garlic

green beans

lettuce

onion

papaya

radishes

spinach

turnip


----------



## Guest

Cheers mucka, reps for that!

Aye today was purely my own fault, no food ready for the next day due to no shopping.

And it was a case of eat something or eat nothing and fall over. Wont be happening again!

Feel fine now after my fruit, apple, pineapple, grapes, melon all chopped up t'was just what the doctor ordered.

Not sure what to have for tea tho, stomach is still in knots, so might just have something light. See what we've got shes been shopping this afternoon.

No gym tonight, going 1st thing in the morrow, only got legs and back to do so not too bad for sat and sun.


----------



## flinty90

what diet are you following Dave ??? have you took someone on board to do it for you or something you have worked out yourself ??


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> what diet are you following Dave ??? have you took someone on board to do it for you or something you have worked out yourself ??


Pretty much myself m8, few bits ive read off journals and through the diet section, just trying it m8.

Actual gym wise I think Im sorted, its the diet side of it where I fall, so just changing it up. Plenty of people on here knowledgeable enough (or more than me at least) to give me some guidance, so just reading up m8 and trying to be strict with myself.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Pretty much myself m8, few bits ive read off journals and through the diet section, just trying it m8.
> 
> Actual gym wise I think Im sorted, its the diet side of it where I fall, so just changing it up. Plenty of people on here knowledgeable enough (or more than me at least) to give me some guidance, so just reading up m8 and trying to be strict with myself.


Good on ya mate .. i thought i could do it but i have been shown a whole fcukin massively different side to what i thought was ideal, and i thought i knew my body better than anyone... how wrong was i..

good luck matey !!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Alright Dave, dunno if you read this sticky already, but I found it massively helpful for working out my calories and what not. Wish I had read it a lot sooner actually, but hey ho.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/164237-diet-formula-work-out-bmr-bulk-cut-calories-macros.html


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Good on ya mate .. i thought i could do it but i have been shown a whole fcukin massively different side to what i thought was ideal, and i thought i knew my body better than anyone... how wrong was i..
> 
> good luck matey !!


Aye m8, theres a lot of sides to it. Actual gym is just a small part, was reading another post a day or so ago on actual time spent buying, preping, eating food accounts for more than treble your time actually spent working out.

Just got me thinking its right, I need to put as much effort out of the gym as I do in it.

Mentoring wise, In all honesty I could'nt bring myself to pay someone to mentor me, there are lots of set routines, diet plans each work in their own way no matter how drastic the difference between them.

The one factor that makes them work is consistency. I think mentoring adds a bit of a crutch, to take the self doubt away that makes it easier, but end of the day a diet is a diet a routine is a routine.

Its consistency that is the key to it all imo

I dont knock anoyone that does it by any means, just look at George. He looks bang on now! Its obviously worked for him, its given him a set routine but also the drive to be consistent so and its worked.


----------



## flinty90

your right bro... i think if you could buy consistency there would be a hell of a lot more big ripped guys out there bro X

repped for your reply mate


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> your right bro... i think if you could buy consistency there would be a hell of a lot more big ripped guys out there bro X
> 
> repped for your reply mate


Cheers mucka


----------



## Guest

No work today hoping for a lie in, 6am hits and Im wide awake...

Tidied up downstairs like a good house hubby haha, now im waiting for the gym to open, doesnt open till 10.

Stomach still dodgy from yesterday, will try and get a shake down me now. At least its something.

Today is back and bi's, will post up again later


----------



## biglbs

Good morning Dave ,have a lovely weekend mate,it is lovely out here!


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Aye m8, theres a lot of sides to it. Actual gym is just a small part, was reading another post a day or so ago on actual time spent buying, preping, eating food accounts for more than treble your time actually spent working out.
> 
> Absolutey , because of all my concotions and being the head chef in my domain I must spend 12 hours a week in the kitchen at least
> 
> Just got me thinking its right, I need to put as much effort out of the gym as I do in it.
> 
> Mentoring wise, In all honesty I could'nt bring myself to pay someone to mentor me, there are lots of set routines, diet plans each work in their own way no matter how drastic the difference between them.
> 
> Totally agree with this
> 
> The one factor that makes them work is consistency.
> 
> Exactly, and this is one thing I am good at , all routines written down ,Consistently training certain days every week , consistency with exercises with in a rouitne for a set number of weeks , then consisently change to another for another ten weeks , then go back to the other one for another 10 weeks. Consistently month afer month , year after year ......just wish I had the genetics .to go with my consistency..
> 
> I think mentoring adds a bit of a crutch, to take the self doubt away that makes it easier, but end of the day a diet is a diet a routine is a routine.
> 
> Its consistency that is the key to it all imo
> 
> I dont knock anoyone that does it by any means, just look at George. He looks bang on now! Its obviously worked for him, its given him a set routine but also the drive to be consistent so and its worked.


Absolutely, some will and do need that help and good on them for getting it ......Self motivation isnt easy .


----------



## Guest

Back and Bi's done, Connor even fancied coming with me today so put him through his paces aswell.

*Warmup was, twists, stretches, light rows, pd's*

*
*

*
Bent Over Row 5 sets. 2 warmup 3 working. Maxed @ 120k x8*

*
WG LPD. 3 sets. 1 warmup 2 working. Maxed @ stack x10*

*
CG PD. 2 sets. 3 off stack x10 failure, stack x8 failure*

*
Nautilus Pullover. 3 sets. *

*
High Lever Pulls. 2 sets 90k a side x10, 100k x9fail*

*
*

*
DB Curls superset with Hammers 10x10. 2 sets*

*
Preacher curl 2 sets.*

Con is getting very strong now, rugby obviously doing him the world of good. Got just under half stack LatPD's, 45k a side high lever rows, 50k bo rows all reps 5+

His grip was failing before his back and arms, so thats his weakspot. Prescribed a night of captains of crush for him through the week, work on it.

Really enjoyed going with him tbh, hes a good motivator managed to squeeze a few extra out of me so alls good.

Weighed in 20st 5, still not feeling 100% so upped my multivits and vit c try and get me out of it.

Rest of the day is R & R, got Men in Black 3 and American Pie Reunion to watch so thats me sorted.


----------



## George-Bean

looking huge in your avatar.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye m8, theres a lot of sides to it. Actual gym is just a small part, was reading another post a day or so ago on actual time spent buying, preping, eating food accounts for more than treble your time actually spent working out.
> 
> Just got me thinking its right, I need to put as much effort out of the gym as I do in it.
> 
> Mentoring wise, In all honesty I could'nt bring myself to pay someone to mentor me, there are lots of set routines, diet plans each work in their own way no matter how drastic the difference between them.
> 
> The one factor that makes them work is consistency. I think mentoring adds a bit of a crutch, to take the self doubt away that makes it easier, but end of the day a diet is a diet a routine is a routine.
> 
> Its consistency that is the key to it all imo
> 
> I dont knock anoyone that does it by any means, just look at George. He looks bang on now! Its obviously worked for him, its given him a set routine but also the drive to be consistent so and its worked.


I dont regret it for a minute mate.

Answering to someone as talented and experienced as Paul has driven me, l mean can you imagine the shame of not producing aand letting him down.

My god it doesnt bear thinking about.

All l hope is the other members realise that by taking a mentor it could go dramatically wrong should they give up.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I dont regret it for a minute mate.
> 
> Answering to someone as talented and experienced as Paul has driven me, l mean can you imagine the shame of not producing aand letting him down.
> 
> My god it doesnt bear thinking about.
> 
> All l hope is the other members realise that by taking a mentor it could go dramatically wrong should they give up.


what do you mean mate??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> what do you mean mate??


Lots of members are doing journals etc, namomg people who are mentoring them, building it all up.

What happens if they gain nothing from it ?

Does it not embarrass them or there mentor ?

It could be an issue IMO.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Lots of members are doing journals etc, namomg people who are mentoring them, building it all up.
> 
> What happens if they gain nothing from it ?
> 
> Does it not embarrass them or there mentor ?
> 
> It could be an issue IMO.


ahh i see what you mean mate,, yeah i was thinking the same thing mate to be fair. i was thinking why would a mentor just take people on not knowing if they were going to do them justice etc ...

but then thinking about it.. does york or weider (make weights etc) worry if there weights dont turn people into massive monsters ?? at the end of the day the mentor is still only as good as there student, so its got to be working both ways, if the student does everything there supposed to then they will undoubtably get the results.... if the student doesnt then the mentor will just claim that it was the lack of effort from student that made it fail...

at the end of the day and i know your the same, if you have paid for help you pretty much fcukin stupid if you dont use it to full potentiol and see what it can achieve for you..

i worry about the guys that jump from one mentor to another each month etc..

Maybe that is some good advice bro , if your selecting a mentor ensure that

1. your willing to put in the work

2. you feel you can relate to that mentors attitude and outlook

3. feel that you can get on with them and they can get the best from you (it is two way)

no point having a massively knowledgeable mentor if the guy is a cnut, or he doesnt give you feedback etc or make you feel good about what your doing..


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> I dont regret it for a minute mate.
> 
> Answering to someone as talented and experienced as Paul has driven me, l mean can you imagine the shame of not producing aand letting him down.
> 
> My god it doesnt bear thinking about.
> 
> All l hope is the other members realise that by taking a mentor it could go dramatically wrong should they give up.


exactly Milky brilliantly put.

Thats exactly why some need a mentor........... because to let themselves down they only have themselves to live with and can be shrugged off


----------



## Guest

Legs done this morning, great session! Test and Tren in full swing, strong as an ox. Knee felt fine today, slight twinge in it by the end but pain free. Good to be on the mend!

Warmup was 10 mins on xtrainer (lvl 5), stretches, lunges, calf raises, presses.

*Squat - Started on 60k, worked up in sets of 10.*

*
60 x10, 100 x10, 140 x10* From here on in only increased by 10 a side each time, sets of 5.

*160 x5, 180 x5, 200 x5just* very nearly buried it on the last one. New PB for me, never gone that heavy before with my knee being bad, once I got above parallel the power just shot through, bit wierd tbh. Enjoyed every set!

*Leg Extension - ½ stack x15. Stack x10, Stack x 10, Stack x9fail* Legs were burning on these! Last set last few reps were forced and swingy but I wasnt going to stop

*Seated Calf Raises (Toes in / Toes Out 5 x 5) - 60k x10, 80k x10, 100k x10, 120 x5fail then dropped down in 20's back to 60k, forced reps to failure.*

*
Laying Ham Curls. ½ stack x15, ¾ stack x15, stack x8fail, stack x5fail, dropped back to ½ stack and repped out to failure*

Had every intention of doing another 15 mins on the xtrainer but by the end, standing up was a struggle let alone doing some cardio.

Legs were quivering like mad. Great session!

Just got back from rugby with the lad. Away to Tarleton (Lancashire) won 33-0, Sedgley still yet to concede a goal this season, they all played really good!

Bit of a fight at the end, the lad got his comeuppance, dropped and sent packing, ref was on them in a flash so nothing too bad, just a bit of a sore looser I think. All made to shake hands at finish so that was the end of it.

Rest of the day is heating right up, shorts and tshirt, food and sleep, work this flu that trying get through out, nose dripping like fcuk.

Have a good un folks


----------



## MURPHYZ

Would box squat's be any good for you Dave with your knee?


----------



## Guest

Breeny said:


> Would box squat's be any good for you Dave with your knee?


Ive tried them in the past m8, didnt make any difference tbh, soon as my knee goes its game over. Cant say what it is, never been to docs with it. Its a pain above my knee cap, feels like the tendon or something above it is going to snap. V painfull!


----------



## Guest

Tomorrows food prep'd.

Breakfast 6am is scrambled egg (6, 2 yolk) 1 piece burgen bread.

2 big pieces Lemon and Pepper Salmon, Rice and Veg. 9.30am and 12:30.

Shake and Oat bar for 3pm.

Then tea about 6 ish all going well, meat and veg of some description.

Breakfast and rice content upped this week after last weeks performance. Just running on empty, still not taking any money with me to work, keeps me from cheating so see how I get on.

Plus note legs still feel like they are falling off, knee is a bit tender but fcuk it, good day.


----------



## George-Bean

nice one, this is what makes it happen ;-D


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Legs done this morning, great session! Test and Tren in full swing, strong as an ox. Knee felt fine today, slight twinge in it by the end but pain free. Good to be on the mend!
> 
> Warmup was 10 mins on xtrainer (lvl 5), stretches, lunges, calf raises, presses.
> 
> *Squat - Started on 60k, worked up in sets of 10.*
> 
> *
> 60 x10, 100 x10, 140 x10* From here on in only increased by 10 a side each time, sets of 5.
> 
> *160 x5, 180 x5, 200 x5just* very nearly buried it on the last one. New PB for me, never gone that heavy before with my knee being bad, once I got above parallel the power just shot through, bit wierd tbh. Enjoyed every set!
> 
> *Leg Extension - ½ stack x15. Stack x10, Stack x 10, Stack x9fail* Legs were burning on these! Last set last few reps were forced and swingy but I wasnt going to stop
> 
> *Seated Calf Raises (Toes in / Toes Out 5 x 5) - 60k x10, 80k x10, 100k x10, 120 x5fail then dropped down in 20's back to 60k, forced reps to failure.*
> 
> *
> Laying Ham Curls. ½ stack x15, ¾ stack x15, stack x8fail, stack x5fail, dropped back to ½ stack and repped out to failure*
> 
> Had every intention of doing another 15 mins on the xtrainer but by the end, standing up was a struggle let alone doing some cardio.
> 
> Legs were quivering like mad. Great session!
> 
> Just got back from rugby with the lad. Away to Tarleton (Lancashire) won 33-0, Sedgley still yet to concede a goal this season, they all played really good!
> 
> Bit of a fight at the end, the lad got his comeuppance, dropped and sent packing, ref was on them in a flash so nothing too bad, just a bit of a sore looser I think. All made to shake hands at finish so that was the end of it.
> 
> Rest of the day is heating right up, shorts and tshirt, food and sleep, work this flu that trying get through out, nose dripping like fcuk.
> 
> Have a good un folks


You just couldnt resist raising the bar could you, 200kg squats :cursing: give me 12 months im there 

Cheers for yesterday mucka much appreciated,your a star :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Feeling like hammered sh1t atm, flu has knocked me for 6.

Work was horrendous, not particularly a bad day just felt like crap all day long, taken flu capsules, lemsips, strepsils you name it ive done a pack in today still feel like death warmed up.

See how I feel in the morning might have the day off, not doing that again.

No gym either, couldnt manage it.

Lucky enough still been able to eat, food was bang on today not quite as hungry by the time I got home. Shake when I got in, had to wait for the lad to get in and just had 2 minty lamb shanks and some veg. Lovely jubbly!

Quick read of my book in bed, and early night feeling sorry for ones self on the card, so gnite chaps and chapesses.


----------



## MURPHYZ

U take it it easy bud, and stick a drop of whiskey into your lemsip m8.


----------



## Guest

Protein arrived this morning, cant fault Bulkpowders on their service, 100% so far.

Milky gave me some Pro10 Choc to try, good stuff numbers wise, just cant get on with it tastes funny and v watery. Suppose its each to their own.

Gone back to good old faithful BP Banana, love the stuff, not too sickly.

Day off today, been up since pretty much half 4, was in the bath @ 5 freezing cold! Feeling alot better now ive had a good kip and food in me.

Brother came round 1st thing this morning with his lad, not seem him for a while. He was saying im looking massive, cheered me up a bit.

His lad started school this week so he was in his school unifrom all prim and proper, wouldnt think an incarnation of the devil was hidden under it all haha

Rest of the day is going to be on the couch, feet up. Plenty of brews and clean food stuffs.

See how im feeling later on may even venture to the gym.

Have a good un folks, speak later


----------



## MURPHYZ

I use BP as well, chocolate mint very nice and can't fault them so far.


----------



## Rob68

Hows the sneeze Barbie , you ready to man-up yet :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Sneezing and rotten m8, feel alot better today tho. Just rustling up some grub, and a pint of 'Man the fcuk up' drop the boy at rugby and off to the gym.

Back in work tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Guest

Gym done, was just going for cardio and to get myself out of the house for a bit. Stood on the xtrainer after 10 mins and thought fcuk it shoulders time.

*So 10 mins xtrainer, rc work, stretches.*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press. 5 sets Maxed @ 50 x4fail.*

*
Seated Side Raises. 3 sets. Maxed @ 20k x7fail.*

*
Rear Delt Fly's. 3 sets. Maxed @ stack x12fail.*

*
Log Press. 2 sets @ 60k > failure.*

*
Cable Side Raises. 2 sets @ 3 plates > failure.*

*
Facepulls. 2 sets @ 2 off stack > failure.*

Good session, shoulders were on fire after the burnouts.

*Managed another 10 min on the xtrainer* to finish off.

Food been bang on again, dropped my morning rice and just went with chicken and veg for the 9.30 feed, added the rice again to dinner and felt fine all day, prob due to doing nothing most of the day.

Post gym was Mixed Fruit Flapjack and a shake. Just eaten Chicken and Veg as my final meal. Shake before bed and thats me.

Weighed in midgies under 20st, so flu done me a bit of a favour and helped with more loss. Should hopefully keep dropping till im where I want to be.

Feeling much better now, back to work in the morning earn the pennies.

Have a good night folks


----------



## Guest

Home nice and early, food been very tough today. Not hunger wise, just actually forcing myself to eat it.

Chicken and Rice again today, by dinner time I couldnt force any more rice down, just the thought of it was making me wretch.

Managed all my chicken, ditched the rice and a had a couple of shakes.

Decided I need a cheat night! Tonight is cheat night!

Missus doesnt fancy Chinese so its the biggest kebab I can find! chicken & lamb (none of that donner sh1te), naan bread, all the bits and pieces, salad, chilly, mint sauce the lot! oh yes!

No gym tonight, its film with the missus and relax.

Enjoy your night folks


----------



## Guest

Just found a place on just eat sells "Super Kebab" no description of whats on it, just that.

1 of them please!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Just found a place on just eat sells "Super Kebab" no description of whats on it, just that.
> 
> 1 of them please!


Only 1

pussy !!!!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Only 1
> 
> pussy !!!!


Whoa hang on, here is what was ordered. Connors is the donner!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Whoa hang on, here is what was ordered. Connors is the donner!
> 
> View attachment 95002


Cant read it, writing is as small as your portion sizes :lol:

You not in tomorow then, throwing up ?


----------



## Guest

Super kabab was just what it said on the tin, Super!

Only managed a third of it, steak, 2 different marinaded chicken bits and lamb. Was whopping!

Back to it today, so far I'm 4 chicken thighs in, 1 shake, hand full of cashew nuts and starting to get hungry again.


----------



## Guest

Gym done, Chest / Tri's

*Incline DB. 5 sets. Maxed @ 60 x8 then x7.* Bump the weight up time again. Can tell they are easier now, not struggling getting them into position on my own.

*Weighted Dips. 5 sets. 1 @bw, 20k x10, 30k x8, 35k x6fail, bw > failure.* Getting a sharp pain down my forearm doing these, hands seem to clamp and pain in the outer / underside muscle if that makes sense? Its fine once my grip loosens, bit like cramp.

*Cable Crossovers. 3 sets. Maxed @ 10plates x10failure*

*
Machine Fly. 3 sets. Maxed @stack+40k x15fail x11fail*

*Cable Pushdown. 3 sets ?? weight go off markings on the plates.*

*
Tricep Extension. 3 sets. Maxed @ stack x10 x7*

*
*

Good session, enjoyed it. Really starting to like the dips, they hit the chest and tri's hard can feel it stretching both.

Half a flapjack and shake done driving home, Spag Bol for tea, only a bit of pasta.

Alls going well, weighed in 20st 1 clothed so must be under my mark now. Just keep chipping away and crack on hopefully.


----------



## Milky

Wish l could have bolognase


----------



## Guest

Chicken and rice/pasta/noodles is killing me m8. Need something with some taste to it, even getting a hatred now for bbq sauce because im having it 3 times a day every day.


----------



## biglbs

Tastes like this a?



Dave said:


> Chicken and rice/pasta/noodles is killing me m8. Need something with some taste to it, even getting a hatred now for bbq sauce because im having it 3 times a day every day.


Go down Asain shop,buy tikka powder and other nice tasting shizzle,add garlic/chilli,mate even celery/tobasco,loads of things will help

Fookin boring otherwise pah


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> View attachment 95252
> Tastes like this a?
> 
> Go down Asain shop,buy tikka powder and other nice tasting shizzle,add garlic/chilli,mate even celery/tobasco,loads of things will help
> 
> Fookin boring otherwise pah


Aye mate were off shopping today looking for stuff. Going to get as much as i can


----------



## Guest

Fed and watered, ready to goto the gym. Actually got breakfast (toast and coffee) in bed this morning, 1st time in a good few years I think... she must want something time to hide my cash card!

Anyway, strong coffee, 2 pieces of burgen bread toast, shake and banana done. Ready for a good heavy session. Either back or legs day see how busy it is.

Food been good this week bar the super kebab, which in all honesty wasnt that bad, just loads of grilled meat, and a bit of the bread nothing too bad (thats what im telling myself anyway)

Off out shopping later on, need to find some sauces or similar to spice up my mid week food. Will be getting a trolley full of sauces, chilly's, jalepino's and such as per lbs suggestion (cheers mucka)

Other than that, doing nothing, the wife is off all weekend so ill be doing my damnest hiding from her dragging me shopping or other similar mundane tasks.

Have a good weekend chaps


----------



## Guest

Gym done. Lots of sweating and pain, knee bad again... oh the joy!

*10 mins on stair machine warmup.*

BW Squats all fine, lunges and crunch! Knee gone, back to very sore again. Its only when I get near to parallel that I get the pain, really should goto the docs and get it seen to.

So from there on in, it was a back and bi's day.

*WGLPD - 5 sets. last 2 @ stack x10, x5fail. Then drop set half stack slow to failure*

*
Nautilus Pullover - 4 sets. as above last [email protected] failure 1 dropset half weight to failure.*

*
CG Low Cable Row - as above.*

*
High Lever Pulldown - as above.*

*
*

*
DB Curls Superset with Hammers 3 sets 10 x 10 or failure*

*
*

*
Finished off with 17mins on the stairs*, got to 15 felt like I was going to have heart attack, pushed for another minute head down, looked up @ 16.10 and went for 17.

Dying by the end of it, but felt good!

Deep heat and knee strapped up, not comfy at all. Ill give it a week off see how I get on.


----------



## Mingster

Get to the docs mate. It's not going away...


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> *Get to the docs mate*. It's not going away...


Bet that falls on deaf ears :no: like he said Dave you need to get it sorted out soon as pal ...what would your mum say? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Bet that falls on deaf ears :no: like he said Dave you need to get it sorted out soon as pal ...*what would your mum say?* :lol:


"Stop being soft, and come round fix my shelves" probably :lol:

Aye need to get it sorted, just been having a read on it its quite common, sounds like either tendinitis or ive actually pulled or torn it. I think a tear would be alot more pain tbh, and not just when leg is past 45degree.

Either way a trip to the docs wont harm me.


----------



## Rob68

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Gym done, went to go and do a big cardio session. Knee still quite sore and swollen now, was fine whilst doing the cardio tho so not all bad.

Some lads I went to school with in the gym, so it quickly turned into a gruelling shoulder session with them.

*15 mins on the stairs @lvl 7*

*
5 min walk cool down.*

*
*

*
RC Cuff db's, Stretches, Light Raises F/S/R*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press. 5 sets. 20k x10, 30k x10, 40k x10, 50k x6fail, 50k x 4fail*

*
Side DB Raises. 4 sets. 10k x15, 15k x10, 20k x10, 20k x7fail*

*
Rear Delt Rows. 4 sets. ½ stack x15, ¾ x10, stack x9fail, stack x5fail*

*
Log Press. 60k 2 sets to failure.*

*
Rear Delt Cables. 3 sets 3plates x15, 4 x10, 4 x9fail*

*
*

*
10 mins on bike to finish off*

Weighed in @ 19st 13 clothed, so weight still falling. Sweating like a good un tho now at the slightest bit of cardio, must be the tren, heading in the direction I want to be so alls good!

Really noticed a change in my moods this week, has got to be the tren. Am very easily put in a bad mood that I then find it hard to get out of, normally im quite a placid guy but past few days have been no good mood wise.

Even the missus has commented on me being snappy and very moody. See how I get on this week if no change have a look at solutions to it, if any.

Other than that, eating been bang on. Usual breakfast etc, spicy lamb and rice for dinner, twas bang on ate the lot.

Tea is lemon and pepper salmon and caesar salad.


----------



## MURPHYZ

So when do we get the new and improved progress pic's m8 ?

Also have you tried a cold compress on the knee to reduce the inflammation ?, was doing this on my elbow and seemed to take the edge off it.


----------



## Guest

Breeny said:


> So when do we get the new and improved progress pic's m8 ?
> 
> Also have you tried a cold compress on the knee to reduce the inflammation ?, was doing this on my elbow and seemed to take the edge off it.


I'll try and get some pics up this week.

Aye had heat and ice on it most of the night last night.

Just this second got in, absolutely soaked through, rain been fcuking relentless today, even my undies were soaked!

Food wise been **** today, missus forgot to put any sauce on my food today so just couldnt eat it. Had 1 chicken breast this morning and couldnt bring myself to eat any more. Not had anything else, bar 3 ltrs of water.

Tonights tea is make up for lost food time, 4 big minted lamb chops, jacket spud, veg. Egg on burgen toast before bed try and bump the protein up a bit.

Just had a 2 scoop shake now waiting for tea to cook.

No gym tonight, its thaw out and eat night!

Have a good un


----------



## Guest

Todays work food was ace, was a pleasure eating it, had done it all in by dinner time.

Shake and bake piri piri chicken (4 breasts) and lime and coriander basmati rice. Bang on!

Well worth spending the extra time making the food better, have no problems eating it then. Lesson learnt!

Got rained off just after dinner so early finish and managed to get in the gym.

Chest and Tri's done.

Few lads using the dumbells so went on hammer machine for incline instead of db, quite good tbh, certainly felt it anyway.

*Usual warmup rc db's, stretches, light presses and fly's. *

*
*

*
Inc Hammer Machine. (Just counting weight added each side) 20k x15, 40k x10, 60k x10, 70k x6fail, dropset 40k >failure*

*
Dips. BW x15, +10k x10, +20k x10just, +30k x4fail, dropset bw >failure *

*
Cable Crossovers. 5(plates) x15, 8 x10, 10 x10just, dropset 5 >failure*

*
Machine Fly. Stack x15, +40k x10, +60k x10, +60k x10 slow, just!*

*
*

*
OH Tri Press (Ezbar) (?? what ez bar weighs? 6-7k?, just counting weight added each side). 10k x15, 15k x10, 20k x10, dropset 10k >failure*

*
Rope Pushdowns. 4 sets. Last 2, 1 to failure max weight and 1 failure dropset as per.*

*
*

*
15 mins stairs to finish off.*

Sweat humping out of me by the end, arms and chest done in. Good session in all.

Shake and cereal just going down, tonights tea is slow cooked lamb casserole (no spuds, just veg)


----------



## Mingster

Nice work Dave. I'm going to have a go at a bit of a chest workout shortly. Not sure if my arm will be up to it. Wouldn't mind a few machines to use to take a bit of the heaving weights about out of it lol...


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Nice work Dave. I'm going to have a go at a bit of a chest workout shortly. Not sure if my arm will be up to it. Wouldn't mind a few machines to use to take a bit of the heaving weights about out of it lol...


Hope the arm holds out mucka, nice and steady :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Awe right Dave ,,,,,,thanks for the card it got me out LOL


----------



## Guest

Home quite late tonight, nothing to report tbh, no gym.

Diet is killing me, temper is through the roof, mood is horrendous once im set off, sex drive is ludicrous.

The things we do trying for a better body....


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Home quite late tonight, nothing to report tbh, no gym.
> 
> Diet is killing me, temper is through the roof, mood is horrendous once im set off, sex drive is ludicrous.
> 
> The things we do trying for a better body....


 absolutely
View attachment 95767


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Home quite late tonight, nothing to report tbh, no gym.
> 
> Diet is killing me, temper is through the roof, mood is horrendous once im set off, sex drive is ludicrous.
> 
> The things we do trying for a better body....


 h34r: ... Is it safe to come in here or what :lol:

You going to the exhibition/show at the trafford center in a couple of weeks big fella ?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> h34r: ... Is it safe to come in here or what :lol:
> 
> You going to the exhibition/show at the trafford center in a couple of weeks big fella ?


Haha not been so bad today, mind you I havnt been working with that work shy, condescending cnut most of the day.

What show is this your on about m8?


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Haha not been so bad today, mind you I havnt been working with that work shy, condescending cnut most of the day.
> 
> What show is this your on about m8?


 :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Haha not been so bad today, mind you I havnt been working with that work shy, condescending cnut most of the day.
> 
> What show is this your on about m8?


Thought Liam might have mentioned it pal

Heres a link to it

http://www.sportexfestival.co.uk/


----------



## liam0810

Rob68 said:


> Thought Liam might have mentioned it pal
> 
> Heres a link to it
> 
> http://www.sportexfestival.co.uk/


I have done a few times, obviously Dave just ignores my threads and posts! Haha! Ill be going to the Sunday I think


----------



## Rob68

liam0810 said:


> I have done a few times, obviously Dave just ignores my threads and posts! Haha! Ill be going to the Sunday I think


Well i understand exactly now pal when you said he was a cnut obviously i disagreed at the time like,but seems like you have a point mate :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Tassotti

Dave said:


> Haha not been so bad today, mind you I havnt been working with that work shy, condescending cnut most of the day.


Fallwn out with Milky ?


----------



## Milky

Tassotti said:


> Fallwn out with Milky ?


Cheeky bastard !!

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Haha not seen or heard anything about it m8, but yeah I might give it a go, only £18.

Aye been a cnut of a week, weather been shocking and my ever decreasing fuse is obviously making it worse. The guy we work with personally he's a nice guy, just one of those people that strikes a hatred in me tho for some reason. Probably the fact I find him perpetually boring, and patronising. One of those "The big I am type" guys, just have no time for him whatsoever.

So those 2 mixed together made for an angry Dave most of the week.

Anyway its friday, fcuk work, worry about that Monday!

Just got back from the gym, big shoulders session, str up, obviously aggression is up haha

*Usual warmup 5 mins stairs, rc cuff, raises f/s/r*

*Seated DB Press. 5 sets worked up from 20k > 50k x5fail, dropped to 30 and again went to fail.*

*
Rear Delt Cables. 5 sets. As above 3 plates > 6 plates @ 10fail, dropset to 4 and fail again*

*
Side Raises. 5 sets. 10k > 25k Fail @ 6, drop to 15 and fail @ 9*

*
Seated Shoulder Press Machine* (Someone using *my log*! How very dare he!) *Stack x10 Stack +20k db x9fail, Stack +30k db x5fail*

*Dips to finish off, Body weight > failure 3 sets.*

*
*

Enjoyed it, worked a bit of the aggression out of me, home to a shake and coco pops. Just about to demolish some monkfish and veggies. May even treat myself to some cashew nuts later on...


----------



## MURPHYZ

Yo Dave, just popping in for a visit m8, all is well so I'm off again before the tren rage descends like a cold mist from the sky.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Haha not seen or heard anything about it m8, but yeah I might give it a go, only £18.
> 
> Aye been a cnut of a week, weather been shocking and my ever decreasing fuse is obviously making it worse. The guy we work with personally he's a nice guy, just one of those people that strikes a hatred in me tho for some reason. Probably the fact I find him perpetually boring, and patronising. One of those "The big I am type" guys, just have no time for him whatsoever.
> 
> So those 2 mixed together made for an angry Dave most of the week.
> 
> Anyway its friday, fcuk work, worry about that Monday!
> 
> Just got back from the gym, big shoulders session, str up, obviously aggression is up haha
> 
> *Usual warmup 5 mins stairs, rc cuff, raises f/s/r*
> 
> *Seated DB Press. 5 sets worked up from 20k > 50k x5fail, dropped to 30 and again went to fail.*
> 
> *
> Rear Delt Cables. 5 sets. As above 3 plates > 6 plates @ 10fail, dropset to 4 and fail again*
> 
> *
> Side Raises. 5 sets. 10k > 25k Fail @ 6, drop to 15 and fail @ 9*
> 
> *
> Seated Shoulder Press Machine* (Someone using *my log*! How very dare he!) *Stack x10 Stack +20k db x9fail, Stack +30k db x5fail*
> 
> *Dips to finish off, Body weight > failure 3 sets.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Enjoyed it, worked a bit of the aggression out of me, home to a shake and coco pops. Just about to demolish some monkfish and veggies. May even treat myself to some cashew nuts later on...


Very brave man using your log,luckily he hadnt read the last few posts in here before hand,doubt he would have gone to YOUR gym if he had :lol: :lol:

Have a good weekend pal :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

have a good chillout weekend bro , another week done !!!


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Very brave man using your log,luckily he hadnt read the last few posts in here before hand,doubt he would have gone to YOUR gym if he had :lol: :lol:
> 
> Have a good weekend pal :thumbup1:


Haha aye couldnt believe the cheek of him! :lol:

You too mucka, have a good un



flinty90 said:


> have a good chillout weekend bro , another week done !!!


It is that m8, cheers. Aye, am out most of today on the beer in the city center, its a mates birthday a few of us out for the afternoon. The wife meeting up with us later on.

Good breakfast in me, 6 eggs 2 toast, shake, coffee. Will make sure I get something decent for dinner aswell, find a steak house somewhere.

Wont be drinking to get drunk, just enjoying myself and chill out. Vodka and whatever no beer.


----------



## Milky

Ok 

Have a good one mate. I couldnt join you she had the weekend mapped out anyway.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Ok
> 
> Have a good one mate. I couldnt join you she had the weekend mapped out anyway.


Nay worries mucka, will have to sort something out another time.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Nay worries mucka, will have to sort something out another time.


Yeah l need a night out !!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yeah l need a night out !!


Good man! Get a date pencilled in with the boss and we can do it


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Yeah l need a night out !!


you dont fcukin drink anyway milky lol !!! you wanting to hit the dancefloor bro lol


----------



## Guest

George?


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> you dont fcukin drink anyway milky lol !!! you wanting to hit the dancefloor bro lol


I need to be rejected by lots of women...its been a while....


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I need to be rejected by lots of women...its been a while....


what as opposed to just bieng rejected by the one at home pmsl X


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> what as opposed to just bieng rejected by the one at home pmsl X


Exactly, why should she have the monopoly on it :lol:


----------



## Guest

P.S - New Belt hole gone in this morning, I r a slim motherfcuker!


----------



## Tassotti

Wasting away Dave -Keep going mate


----------



## Guest

Well last night was a first..

Stood in the pub, some woman come over 40's (fit to be fair) im chatting away with her, nothing bad like just a bit of ****ed up chat.

Anyway, talk got on to sex (as it does) I dont know where to hide my face, embarrassment at new all time highs.

She says calm as day, she would love to share me with her friend!!?....

Im obviously thinking about it, ask who with (see what I could have won)

Well I turns round, she waving at her friend... "Yeah its my hairdresser Steve!?......" HAHAHAHA I nearly died!

This guy was the double of Kenny Everett, beard and everything!










Wow! this fella was a proper queen, I was honestly surprised he didn't have butterfly wings on he was that camp.

Now by this time, Hughy (a mate), was previously saying get in there lad, is now in hysterics. Loving every second of my now uncomfortable situation.

One of those moments where you want the world to come take you away!


----------



## MURPHYZ

Ha Ha that's funny as fcuk.


----------



## flinty90

PMSL spat my fcukin water out then ya cnut lol repped X


----------



## Milky

Yeah he's not telling you he took them up on the offer and has just phoned me asking if we had a rubber ring he could borrow to sit on !

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Haha never felt so awkward in my life, honestly went from JACKPOT! to OH NO! in a matter of seconds.

Funny night tho, bit rough this morning.


----------



## MURPHYZ

If it had been the two below, would you have taken one for the team, Jessica Biel is rather nice.


----------



## Guest

Breeny said:


> If it had been the two below, would you have taken one for the team, Jessica Biel is rather nice.
> 
> View attachment 95989


Haha dont get me wrong the thought passed me, she was a good un. The beard just sent shivers down my spine haha


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Well last night was a first..
> 
> Stood in the pub, some woman come over 40's (fit to be fair) im chatting away with her, nothing bad like just a bit of ****ed up chat.
> 
> Anyway, talk got on to sex (as it does) I dont know where to hide my face, embarrassment at new all time highs.
> 
> She says calm as day, she would love to share me with her friend!!?....
> 
> Im obviously thinking about it, ask who with (see what I could have won)
> 
> Well I turns round, she waving at her friend... "Yeah its my hairdresser Steve!?......" HAHAHAHA I nearly died!
> 
> This guy was the double of Kenny Everett, beard and everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! this fella was a proper queen, I was honestly surprised he didn't have butterfly wings on he was that camp.
> 
> Now by this time, Hughy (a mate), was previously saying get in there lad, is now in hysterics. Loving every second of my now uncomfortable situation.
> 
> One of those moments where you want the world to come take you away!



View attachment 96045


----------



## Guest

Got in usual(ish) tome tonight been working in scouse land today, so travel home bit longer than usual (obviously keeping an eye on the vans hubcaps)

Food today been 100%. This is pretty much now my daily food intake, only variations will be meat / fish / chicken etc

0600 Morning shake /w oats, vits and oils

0930 1½ Chicken breast, rice and veg

1230 As above

1500 Shake /w oats

1730 Pre Gym Energy Drink

1830 Shake, Coco Pops

2000* Lean Mince with bolognese sauce, peppers and sweetcorn, no spaghetti!

2200* Shake /w milk

Chest session done.

Usual routine and warmup, I wont bore you with details no changes in weight lifted, just nice and controlled.

*Warmup*

*
*

*
Inc DB Press 5 sets*

*
Dips 3 sets*

*
Machine Fly 3 sets*

*
Cable Crossover 3 sets*

*
*

*
OH Tri Extension 3 sets*

*
Tri Pushdown 3 sets*

Did forget to do cardio tonight tho, bit of a set back but will make up for it through the week.

Weighed in @ 20st 2 so up again for some reason? Im not letting it phase me as Im looking and feeling leaner every day, so mirror counts not the scales!

Head wise, feeling alot better the past few days. Seem to have simmered down a bit, fingers crossed it stays that way jab day this morning so will soon see haha.

Have a good night chaps, food > shower > bed for me.


----------



## Mingster

Good to see you settling down a bit How long have you left on the tren mate?


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Good to see you settling down a bit How long have you left on the tren mate?


This is jab 5/6? I think m8? out of 12 on the tren, 14 on the test. Rolling the test over 2 week past tren then off.


----------



## Mingster

I've just had my 7th jab. Have 4 to go. Then I'll be carrying on with test only for a bit


----------



## Guest

Bit of an update - No gym tonight, bit of a **** day at work, cold, wet, grey, just wanted to get a bath and have a read. So nice night off.

Forgot to do my jab again yesterday. Useless!

Had my first bout of tren cough, straight after jab horrible metallic taste in my mouth followed by an uncontrollable coughing fit for a few mins. Fine now like, missus **** herself haha, think she did it on purpose :cursing: .

Food again been 100%, usual feed through the day. Tonights tea was lamb shank, bit of mint sauce and veg, lovely jubbly!

Didnt manage anywhere near my 5 ltrs of water today tho, just couldnt force it down. Ahh well nvm.

Shorts n tshirt and a spout of family guy on the idiot box I think.

Have a good un


----------



## Guest

Not long in, tea down me, showered and lay on the bed. Bollxed!

Loong day! **** traffic.

Food been 100% again, getting much easier having a bit of variety to the food. Doesnt bother me in the slightest through the day now.

Im usualy hungry now by each feed time, so it gets scoffed and back to it.

Just over 3ltrs of water today, aswell.

6am Shake /w oats, vits and oils

9.30 corriander and lime chicken, wholemeal pasta with chopped tomato and peppers

12.30 as above

15.00 Shake /w oats

Left work @ 6, didnt get home till 8 (traffic was cnutish)

20.15 Fresh Cod, Veg

Give it till 21.00 and get a shake down me, then bed!

Feel absolutely empty today, sweats and trennsomnia hit me hard last night so not much sleep, up most of the night sweating my tits off.

Missus was going mad at me up and down all night :thumb:

Well thats me for the night, hopefully get to the gym tomorrow then im back on schedule for the week. Have a good un folks


----------



## Tassotti

How many cals is that Dave ?


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Not long in, tea down me, showered and lay on the bed. Bollxed!
> 
> Loong day! **** traffic.
> 
> Food been 100% again, getting much easier having a bit of variety to the food. Doesnt bother me in the slightest through the day now.
> 
> Im usualy hungry now by each feed time, so it gets scoffed and back to it.
> 
> Just over 3ltrs of water today, aswell.
> 
> 6am Shake /w oats, vits and oils
> 
> 9.30 corriander and lime chicken, wholemeal pasta with chopped tomato and peppers
> 
> 12.30 as above
> 
> 15.00 Shake /w oats
> 
> Left work @ 6, didnt get home till 8 (traffic was cnutish)
> 
> 20.15 Fresh Cod, Veg
> 
> Give it till 21.00 and get a shake down me, then bed!
> 
> Feel absolutely empty today, sweats and trennsomnia hit me hard last night so not much sleep, up most of the night sweating my tits off.
> 
> Missus was going mad at me up and down all night :thumb:
> 
> Well thats me for the night, hopefully get to the gym tomorrow then im back on schedule for the week. Have a good un folks


Lovely clean and tasty food,nice.


----------



## Guest

Tassotti said:


> How many cals is that Dave ?


No idea mate, just trying to keep carbs down and protein up.

I'll try and calculate it all up


----------



## Guest

Not long in, showered just waiting for my steak casserole to warm up, starving. Didnt take enough food with me today, well not enough carbs, running on empty come 2 o clock.

Alls well tho now im home, bit too late for the gym, will have to get it in over the weekend, perks of working in scouse land for the week.

Food, read for an hour and bed for me.


----------



## Guest

Just walked in, quick change and off to the gym back session.

Cnut of a day, hit boiling point with the boss and ended up telling him exactly what I thought. Didnt end in anything too drastic thankfully, just a few heated words to put it straight.

Couldnt have gone any longer I would have ended up loosing the plot with him. Think he just had it on him all day, even Milky kopt for a bit of backlash from it off him haha, bonus!

Anyway food and gym time, back later


----------



## Milky

Yeah but l just laugh at him !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yeah but l just laugh at him !


I exploded m8, couldnt help myself. Just that look he gives you, like your something off his shoe... anyway!

Tried a new gym up in Salford. Flex n Tone, good gym tbh. Very similar to Powermill but better opening hours for me.

Will be going there from now on I think, give me a chance to get a night in should we finish late, by the time I was ready after work PM shuts @ 8 so couldnt have got a full session in, the new one closes @ 9 so alls well.

Met a couple of lads from work in there, ended up doing shoulders / traps / tri's.

Normal routine

*DB Press*

*
Side raises*

*
Rear Delt Fly*

*
*

*
Shrugs*

*
*

*
Under Hand Pulldown superset with Over Hand > Failure 1 set of each*

*
Then Reverse OH then UH 1 set to failure.*

These really hurt! Tri's were on fire at the end, enjoyed it.

Really starting to shape up now, shoulders separating and more vascular, str still on the up 50's shoulder press for 8, hoofing them up no problem now on my own. 20's strict raises for 10, stack on rear fly.

Alls good, just keep it moving!


----------



## Milky

Who did you train with ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Who did you train with ?


Scon and Jamie


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Scon and Jamie


He's not a bad kid young Jamie, Scone is a bellend but a fu*king funny one at that..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> He's not a bad kid young Jamie, Scone is a bellend but a fu*king funny one at that..


Aye I really like Jamie, not many 17 yo kids with the same attitude to work like him, good lad!

Scon is sound, gormless but sound haha


----------



## Guest

Found my new must have christmas present off the missus... save her the world of time

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/24/hands-free-sperm-donation-machine_n_1908437.html

Haha only in China!


----------



## flinty90

lol i want a go on that bad boy pmsl


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Found my new must have christmas present off the missus... save her the world of time
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/24/hands-free-sperm-donation-machine_n_1908437.html
> 
> Haha only in China!


That guy on the rigth hand top of the paper should get one ..................might keep him away from the horses :lol:


----------



## biglbs

I don't like the small hole!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I don't like the small hole!


its not for your finger big boy , try putting your little winkle in there instead lol !!!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I don't like the small hole!


Then I recommned you visit the stable :lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> its not for your finger big boy , try putting your little winkle in there instead lol !!!





Replicator said:


> Then I recommned you visit the stable


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> View attachment 96623


----------



## Guest

Up bright and breezy this morning, showered, fed and dressed. Just about to drop my lad off at rugby, they are playing top of the league today away to liverpool collegiate, hope they give the scousers a good hammering haha.

Then its off to the gym get a back, calves and cardio session in. Knee on the mend but still not 100% so not going near it till its pain free.

Food been near as dammit this weekend, bar a curry fri night (no rice I might add) so not too bad.

Not weighed myself in a while so will do so today see what that says.

Last couple of week in Powermill while my membership runs out then start in the new one.


----------



## Rob68

Where you going to train pal you sorted somewhere ?

Thought the powermill owner had come up with a new place or did that not materialise ?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Where you going to train pal you sorted somewhere ?
> 
> Thought the powermill owner had come up with a new place or did that not materialise ?


No mate nothing come of it apparently. Speaking to the lad on the counter he seems to think it will be more or less all game over come November.

Aye tried that Flex n Tone in Salford m8, only 5 mile away so probably closer than PM.

Very similar gyms tbh, both old converted mills, plenty of gear there so cant grumble.

Have to get you down here m8 for a session one weekend see what you think


----------



## Rob68

No worries i would be up for that mucka where abouts in salford is flex n tone then ?


----------



## Guest

Cobden Street just off the Salford Precinct roundabout.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Cobden Street just off the Salford Precinct roundabout.


Do we get a police escort to and from there then ? salford precinct  :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Is that the place we went to mate?

Why's it closing down??


----------



## Guest

R0BR0ID said:


> Is that the place we went to mate?
> 
> Why's it closing down??


No m8 you went to Milkys gym (Body Matters in Heywood), I wont be going back there!

The building (Powermill) is being condemned m8, come Nov apparently the lease runs out and the council can shut it down as and when they please. Not sure how true it is, no signs or anything in the gym just word of mouth really.

Not seen anything of Baz (owner) or Lorraine his missus for months?

- - - Updated - - -



Rob68 said:


> Do we get a police escort to and from there then ? salford precinct  :lol:


Its not that bad m8 haha :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> No m8 you went to Milkys gym (Body Matters in Heywood), I wont be going back there!
> 
> The building (Powermill) is being condemned m8, come Nov apparently the lease runs out and the council can shut it down as and when they please. Not sure how true it is, no signs or anything in the gym just word of mouth really.
> 
> Not seen anything of Baz (owner) or Lorraine his missus for months?


Ah, sounds a little suspect given the owners aren't knocking around.

What's wrong with milkys gaff?


----------



## Guest

Anyway..

Got to the gym, national back day so tried legs, went nice and light at first... good warmup on everything and 5 mins on them cnuting stairs (bane of my existence!!)

*Warmup 5 mins stairs, knee rotations, bw lunges, stretches, bw squats, bw calf extensions*

*
*

*Leg Press -* (Now here is where it went well wrong, but right) *120k x15 then up in 40's to 440k x8 PB for me, very very hard! Near ditched the last one.*

*
Squats ATG - 60 x15, 100 x10, 140 x8, 140 x6 *(legs well and truly on fire!)

*Leg Extensions Slow Pos and Neg, 2 sec hold at top - 9 plates x10, Stack x8 barely*

*
*

*Seated Calf Raises *(Again slow up and down, 2 sec squeeze)* - Maxed @ 100k 5 sets in total*

*Ham Curls - Maxed 2 off stack x10*

*Finished off another 5 mins on stairs*, couldnt stand up by the end.

Cracking workout, glad my knee is on the mend, no pain at all. Will know by tonight if Ive aggrevated my knee again usually aches after training, nothing so far so fingers crossed.

Rest day tomorrow, then back Tues all permitting.

Get some food down me now, then go pick the lad up


----------



## Guest

R0BR0ID said:


> Ah, sounds a little suspect given the owners aren't knocking around.
> 
> What's wrong with milkys gaff?


Aye its not looking good m8, shame really one of the best gyms in mcr tbh. He will be silly to let it go.

Milkys gym is a good gym, just cant be doing with the owner. Comes out crying if you dont place the db's on the floor. Now dont get me wrong im not one of those knobsticks who throw the weights about but when you are going to failure with a 60k db its hard to place them down without making some sort of thud.

I just cant be doing with him, the other lads in there are sound. Would rather go elsewhere than give him any more of my money.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Anyway..
> 
> Got to the gym, national back day so tried legs, went nice and light at first... good warmup on everything and 5 mins on them cnuting stairs (bane of my existence!!)
> 
> *Warmup 5 mins stairs, knee rotations, bw lunges, stretches, bw squats, bw calf extensions*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Leg Press -* (Now here is where it went well wrong, but right) *120k x15 then up in 40's to 440k x8 PB for me, very very hard! Near ditched the last one.*
> 
> *
> Squats ATG - 60 x15, 100 x10, 140 x8, 140 x6 *(legs well and truly on fire!)
> 
> *Leg Extensions Slow Pos and Neg, 2 sec hold at top - 9 plates x10, Stack x8 barely*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Seated Calf Raises *(Again slow up and down, 2 sec squeeze)* - Maxed @ 100k 5 sets in total*
> 
> *Ham Curls - Maxed 2 off stack x10*
> 
> *Finished off another 5 mins on stairs*, couldnt stand up by the end.
> 
> Cracking workout, glad my knee is on the mend, no pain at all. Will know by tonight if Ive aggrevated my knee again usually aches after training, nothing so far so fingers crossed.
> 
> Rest day tomorrow, then back Tues all permitting.
> 
> Get some food down me now, then go pick the lad up


You go back to flex and tone mate ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> You go back to flex and tone mate ?


No m8 still got 2 week membership left in PM


----------



## Guest

Just got in to a nice slow cooked beef stew provided by the lovely wife. Been on the cooker since 6 this morning so was nice and soft. Green beans, peas, carrots, mixed lentils and lots o beef!

Just what the doctor ordered!

No gym tonight, rest day having done legs yesterday. Been hobbling about most of the day so signs of a decent session at least.

Food today been the usual. 100% spot on, no deviations. 3ltrs of water not including 2 shakes so far so on mark. Jab night tonight, hopefully I wont get that horrible cough again, soon see.

Quick shower then time for a read on the bed I think.

Have a good un folks.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Just got in to a nice slow cooked beef stew provided by the lovely wife. Been on the cooker since 6 this morning so was nice and soft. Green beans, peas, carrots, mixed lentils and lots o beef!
> 
> Just what the doctor ordered!
> 
> No gym tonight, rest day having done legs yesterday.]Been hobbling about most of the day so signs of a decent session at least
> 
> Food today been the usual. 100% spot on, no deviations. 3ltrs of water not including 2 shakes so far so on mark. Jab night tonight, hopefully I wont get that horrible cough again, soon see.
> 
> Quick shower then time for a read on the bed I think.
> 
> Have a good un folks.


As long as it not coz of them knees :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> As long as it not coz of them knees :thumbup1:


Knees have been fine tbh m8, bit stiff but pain free. Quads are on fire tho haha


----------



## Guest

Nice day off yesterday, just got back from the gym now. Went again with 2 lads from work they wanted to try my back / bi's day so put them through their paces. To be fair they did well, stronger than I thought, especially the young un.

For a 17yo lad hes a strong fcuker.

Usual routine, as per set 3 heavy failure no more than 8, set 4 drop weight and go again to failure.

Warmup, Stretches

*WGLPD - 4 sets. *

*
CG Low Cable Row - 4 sets*

*
Nautilus Pullover - 4 sets*

*
T-Bar Row - 4 sets*

*
*

*
DB Curls Superset with Hammers 2 sets > Failure*

Str still on the up, stack on most machines now, really starting to shape up now. Waist looking much much better, shoulders chest and back looking fuller.

Weighed in @ 19st 10

Mood has been quite good, no ragey moments at all today been nice and peaceful easy day tbh.

Got the day off tomorrow for my birthday, the wife has something planned?? wont tell me yet just ordered me to get the day off so will soon see.

Plan of attack for tommorrow, no gym rest day, eat what I want when I want, enjoy myself.

Have a good un folks


----------



## Mingster

Nice session

Have a great day tomorrow mate. I can see some huge quantities of grub being consumed lol. All the best:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Nice session
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow mate. I can see some huge quantities of grub being consumed lol. All the best:thumb:


1st thing im going to eat m8, is toast with proper butter on! That is my only craving so far. Anything with proper butter on! :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Nice day off yesterday, just got back from the gym now. Went again with 2 lads from work they wanted to try my back / bi's day so put them through their paces. To be fair they did well, stronger than I thought, especially the young un.
> 
> For a 17yo lad hes a strong fcuker.
> 
> Usual routine, as per set 3 heavy failure no more than 8, set 4 drop weight and go again to failure.
> 
> Warmup, Stretches
> 
> *WGLPD - 4 sets. *
> 
> *
> CG Low Cable Row - 4 sets*
> 
> *
> Nautilus Pullover - 4 sets*
> 
> *
> T-Bar Row - 4 sets*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> DB Curls Superset with Hammers 2 sets > Failure*
> 
> Str still on the up, stack on most machines now, really starting to shape up now. Waist looking much much better, shoulders chest and back looking fuller.
> 
> Weighed in @ 19st 10
> 
> Mood has been quite good, no ragey moments at all today been nice and peaceful easy day tbh.
> 
> Got the day off tomorrow for my birthday, the wife has something planned?? wont tell me yet just ordered me to get the day off so will soon see.
> 
> Plan of attack for tommorrow, no gym rest day, eat what I want when I want, enjoy myself.
> 
> Have a good un folks


id love to see the list at the end of the day :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> id love to see the list at the end of the day :laugh:


Ill be sure to write it all down m8, my naughty list haha spur on some added cardio the next week


----------



## Guest

@Replicator Food so far :

0600 : 2scoop shake with oats

Back to bed for an hour

0700 : 4 toasted tea cakes, proper lurpack salted butter (WOW!)

0900 : Bacon on Toast, brown sauce, cup of tea.

Got out of bed after a morning of everyone loves raymond and frasier.

0930 : 2scoop shake

1300 : Chippy - Fish and Chips (Ate the fish couldnt manage many chips! In all fairness it was a massive fish! Local monster cod chippy)

1400 : Can of coke, worster sauce crisp, snickers.

1530 : 2 scoop shake, 2 apples.

Not bad so far m8, chinese planned for tea, cheese on toast before bed should make for a hefty day of cals.

Big dose of cardio for the rest of the week. Now its shorts and tshirt back on, and veg infront of the tele, might even have a power napp or 5 haha

Have a good un chaps


----------



## Guest

Add to that

Prawn Toast,

Crispy won tons & dip

Salt n pepper ribs

Crab and sweetcorn soup

Triple cooked pork thing

Stuffed to the absolute brim!! Give it an hour ill get a shake down me


----------



## Screwy

tomorrows post "just weighed myself... 23st 9lbs...... knew i shouldnt have had that snickers"


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> @Replicator Food so far :
> 
> 0600 : 2scoop shake with oats
> 
> Back to bed for an hour
> 
> 0700 : 4 toasted tea cakes, proper lurpack salted butter (WOW!)
> 
> 0900 : Bacon on Toast, brown sauce, cup of tea.
> 
> Got out of bed after a morning of everyone loves raymond and frasier.
> 
> 0930 : 2scoop shake
> 
> 1300 : Chippy - Fish and Chips (Ate the fish couldnt manage many chips! In all fairness it was a massive fish! Local monster cod chippy)
> 
> 1400 : Can of coke, worster sauce crisp, snickers.
> 
> 1530 : 2 scoop shake, 2 apples.
> 
> Not bad so far m8, chinese planned for tea, cheese on toast before bed should make for a hefty day of cals.
> 
> Big dose of cardio for the rest of the week. Now its shorts and tshirt back on, and veg infront of the tele, might even have a power napp or 5 haha
> 
> Have a good un chaps





Dave said:


> Add to that
> 
> Prawn Toast,
> 
> Crispy won tons & dip
> 
> Salt n pepper ribs
> 
> Crab and sweetcorn soup
> 
> Triple cooked pork thing
> 
> Stuffed to the absolute brim!! Give it an hour ill get a shake down me


Awesome

and your not finished yet LOL


----------



## Guest

Just got in through the door, late one again! The cnut sent us to birmingham this morning 2 jobs and expected us to be home at a reasonable time.

Unfortunately for us we are in a van not a harrier jump jet. Getting really fcuked off with him atm, looking for a new job and and will get the greatest of pleasure pushing the van keys up his arse as soon as possible, the absolute [email protected]!

Anyway, food been good, if not at a loss being home so late. No gym, too late now. So it will be first thing tomorrow morning.

Dont know what to have for tea? Nowt in really bar chicken and tbh that would tip me over the edge atm haha.

Shower and chillout time with a dvd and the missus and lad.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Just got in through the door, late one again! The cnut sent us to birmingham this morning 2 jobs and expected us to be home at a reasonable time.
> 
> Unfortunately for us we are in a van not a harrier jump jet. Getting really fcuked off with him atm, looking for a new job and and will get the greatest of pleasure pushing the van keys up his arse as soon as possible, the absolute [email protected]!
> 
> Anyway, food been good, if not at a loss being home so late. No gym, too late now. So it will be first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> Dont know what to have for tea? Nowt in really bar chicken and tbh that would tip me over the edge atm haha.
> 
> Shower and chillout time with a dvd and the missus and lad.


Who went mate and whats up with your phone ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Who went mate and whats up with your phone ?


02 down m8.

Me and Micky went to put a ramp in that job you did last week, then went to zeeks job an hour down the road in dudley.

Didnt leave the yard till 8ish, sent us to lafarge an hour away from our job, had to the go pick the breaker up from zeek another hour away, so hour there, hour back. Do our job, get dinner, go back to zeeks job and help him. Didnt leave dudley till half 4.

Got to the yard at 10 past 7, no shutter keys so tipper with breaker, hammer, 2 whackers, and other tools just left infront of the back door! madness m8

The guy is an absolute **** m8!

We best get paid for it m8, ill hit the roof if we dont, fcuk the job!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> 02 down m8.
> 
> Me and Micky went to put a ramp in that job you did last week, then went to zeeks job an hour down the road in dudley.
> 
> Didnt leave the yard till 8ish, sent us to lafarge an hour away from our job, had to the go pick the breaker up from zeek another hour away, so hour there, hour back. Do our job, get dinner, go back to zeeks job and help him. Didnt leave dudley till half 4.
> 
> Got to the yard at 10 past 7, no shutter keys so tipper with breaker, hammer, 2 whackers, and other tools just left infront of the back door! madness m8
> 
> The guy is an absolute **** m8!


I was saying this to Scarb earlier, it gets stupid this time of yr and l dont know why.

fu*k him anyway, he wanted me in tomorow and l made my excuses.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I was saying this to Scarb earlier, it gets stupid this time of yr and l dont know why.
> 
> fu*k him anyway, he wanted me in tomorow and l made my excuses.


He doesnt give a fcuk m8! Absolute cnut!

If I dont get paid for it m8, he will be sorry!


----------



## flinty90

sounds like you have got a similair sh1tty job to me lads lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> sounds like you have got a similair sh1tty job to me lads lol !!!


I feel for you m8, the guy will blatantly lie to your face knowing full well what he is sending you to. Honestly doesnt give 2 fcuks about anyone or their life outside of work.

Sooner I find a new job the better m8

One of the ther lads was going to see his missus down in london, his answer to that was "can you not get the train from birmingham?..." ruthless m8! Makes me soo angry


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> I feel for you m8, the guy will blatantly lie to your face knowing full well what he is sending you to. Honestly doesnt give 2 fcuks about anyone or their life outside of work.
> 
> Sooner I find a new job the better m8
> 
> One of the ther lads was going to see his missus down in london, his answer to that was "can you not get the train from birmingham?..." ruthless m8! Makes me soo angry


fcukin tossers mate, our gaffer today said you have one week left tofinish this job in scotland, he knows the ground is sh1t, an even though we have put 12 hour shifts in mate he said today well next week if you are getting close to bieng done do you mind stopping later on friday to get finished ..... then obviously do the 6 hour rive home after i have droppe the lads off.. cnuts mate , and then he will argue about paying the extra hours which i have no interest in doing anyway ... stick his money i want to be home on friday by dinner time, already worked away all week and worked my b4lls off cheeky cnuts !!!


----------



## George-Bean

I dont miss all this hassle in the building hehe.


----------



## liam0810

flinty90 said:


> fcukin tossers mate, our gaffer today said you have one week left tofinish this job in scotland, he knows the ground is sh1t, an even though we have put 12 hour shifts in mate he said today well next week if you are getting close to bieng done do you mind stopping later on friday to get finished ..... then obviously do the 6 hour rive home after i have droppe the lads off.. cnuts mate , and then he will argue about paying the extra hours which i have no interest in doing anyway ... stick his money i want to be home on friday by dinner time, already worked away all week and worked my b4lls off cheeky cnuts !!!


Being fair on your boss, he will be put under pressure by the client to finish the project and if its not the client will not be happy. This could mean work off this client dries up and therefore work for you dries up. It's not fair on you but sometimes it has to be done for the bigger picture. Plus there are so many lads out there in the building trade who are out of work who would jump at the money you'd be earning next week. Can you tell I work as a project manager and QS? Haha!

It is a right Cnut and sometimes not fair but sometimes it has to be done. I know that when we have lads who work weekends for us to finish projects they are looked on more favourable than those who b1tch and moan and won't work weekends.


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> Being fair on your boss, he will be put under pressure by the client to finish the project and if its not the client will not be happy. This could mean work off this client dries up and therefore work for you dries up. It's not fair on you but sometimes it has to be done for the bigger picture. Plus there are so many lads out there in the building trade who are out of work who would jump at the money you'd be earning next week. Can you tell I work as a project manager and QS? Haha!
> 
> It is a right Cnut and sometimes not fair but sometimes it has to be done. I know that when we have lads who work weekends for us to finish projects they are looked on more favourable than those who b1tch and moan and won't work weekends.


Mzate i totally unerstand where your coming from.. but for no extra money ??? and just no thanks whatsoever. we ont mind working our nuts off to get jobs done mate for personal pride as noone thinks this job can be one an we are close to getting it done...

it not so much how they have the pressure i have run my own business and also been a top flite manager for big companies i understand how it works.... its the lack of appreciation i dont like, an the outright total disregard for anyones family life !!!


----------



## Guest

Exactly that Flinty!

I understand there is enormous pressure at the top, wages, machines to pay for etc, but by no means does that give anyone the right to treat you like a dog.

You wouldnt mind if he was just straight with you and lay the cards down and sorted you out.

But lied to constantly, then having to argue for the time you have already put in doing him the favour I draw the line at.

His response to it all is "Ahh its swings and roundabouts" but lately its been all roundabouts with him.

Anyway fcuk him, its weekend. Forget about that cnut till monday.

Breakfast sorted, shake /w oats, strong coffee, pre workout energy drink and boost bar getting scoffed in the car on route to the gym.

Chest and Tri's day! Feeling strong and very very angry! haha


----------



## Milky

FTR mate we have lost the airport job now mate because we were on there too long, so what has he acheived.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> FTR mate we have lost the airport job now mate because we were on there too long, so what has he acheived.


Just beyond ridiculas that m8, rolling off in pitch black. Like I said m8 why rock the boat on guarentee'd money work like that?


----------



## Guest

Just back from the gym. Really enjoying the new gym tbh, just about finding my feet as to where everything is now. All's good!

*Warmup - RC Stuff, light presses / fly's, stretches. 5 mins on stair machine.*

*
*

*
Slight Inc Db Press - 5 sets Maxed @ 60 x10failure, dropped to 35 and went again to failure.*

*
Dips - 4 sets. Maxed @ +30k x9failure, dropped to bw and went again.*

*
Machine Fly - Stack x3 sets. x15, x15fail, x13fail*

*
Cable Crossovers - 3 sets. Maxed @ 2 off stack x9 fail, dropped again to half then again to failure.*

*
*

*
Flat Bar (Cable) OverHand Pushdowns superset with UnderHand Push downs 2 sets @ Failure*

*
*

*
Finished off with 10 mins inc walk, was knackered.*

All time low on the weight 19st 7½, no change to the diet just sticking to it. Actually feel light now just carrying myself if that makes sense?

Anyway, food time. Big lump of turkey in the freezer with 'Eat Me Dave' written all over it!

Have a good un folks


----------



## Guest

Latest pic










Excuse the wallpaper! :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Just back from the gym. Really enjoying the new gym tbh, just about finding my feet as to where everything is now. All's good!
> 
> *Warmup - RC Stuff, light presses / fly's, stretches. 5 mins on stair machine.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Slight Inc Db Press - 5 sets Maxed @ 60 x10failure, dropped to 35 **and went again to failure**.*
> 
> *
> Dips - 4 sets. Maxed @ +30k x9failure, dropped to bw and went again.*
> 
> *
> Machine Fly - Stack x3 sets. x15, x15fail, x13fail*
> 
> *
> Cable Crossovers - 3 sets. Maxed @ 2 off stack x9 fail, dropped again to half then again to failure.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Flat Bar (Cable) OverHand Pushdowns superset with UnderHand Push downs 2 sets @ Failure*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Finished off with 10 mins inc walk, was knackered.*
> 
> All time low on the weight 19st 7½, no change to the diet just sticking to it. Actually feel light now just carrying myself if that makes sense?
> 
> Anyway, food time. Big lump of turkey in the freezer with 'Eat Me Dave' written all over it!
> 
> Have a good un folks


All good Dave ..but why to failure twice ..............wee bit over kill is it not ?

A bit like shooting a rabbit stone dead then strangling it to make sure if you get my meaning LOL

- - - Updated - - -



Dave said:


> Latest pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the wallpaper! :lol:


Excused and looking good .REPPED !!!


----------



## Guest

Ive found that brute strength runs out before absolute failure m8. Training alone you cant get through the static contractions, so by dropping the weight im ensuring an absolute failure.

Just something i tried and felt it hit me harder, seemed to stick.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Ive found that brute strength runs out before absolute failure m8. Training alone you cant get through the static contractions, so by dropping the weight im ensuring an absolute failure.
> 
> Just something i tried and felt it hit me harder, seemed to stick.


Got ya :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

same weight as me, but you're looking way better Dave.


----------



## Guest

Tassotti said:


> same weight as me, but you're looking way better Dave.


Cheers mucka. Ill get there eventually, found a diet I can stick to now so can only get better, cravings are rare but when they come they hit me hard haha, suppose its to be expected.

Cardio getting easier aswell, feeling good tbh body wise, just my head thats a bit on and off atm, tren for you.

4 week left on the test/tren (I think), wont be using tren again, sticking to test and deca or any other variation I think.

Even the wife has asked me not to use it again, shes noticing my mood swings etc, so only fair to her. She does and puts up with alot for me.


----------



## flinty90

BEAST ... that is all


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> BEAST ... that is all


X2 !!

Nice vest too


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> BEAST ... that is all





R0BR0ID said:


> X2 !!
> 
> Nice vest too


Cheers chaps


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Latest pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the wallpaper! :lol:


Ey up mr angry  looking good in the pic pal :thumb:

Why do you have a pigeon hole racking system on your living room wall ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Ey up mr angry  looking good in the pic pal :thumb:
> 
> Why do you have a pigeon hole racking system on your living room wall ? :lol: :lol:


 :lol: All enquiries are to goto the household interior designer.


----------



## Guest

Up bright and breezy this morning, winter is here, had to defrost the car (well press the button while I ran back in the house).

Breakfast done and a nice brew.

Dropped the lad off at rugby, they are away to southport today so coach ride for them.

Just waiting for the gym to open and off to hammer legs!


----------



## Milky

You seent the front page of the Sun mate ?

The untited player crashing in Heywood.

Carly witnessed it yesterday.


----------



## Guest

No m8??


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> No m8??


Tunnicliffe he's called. Picked up his new Range rover, got drunk, crashed it thro Dave Turners garden on Green Lane.


----------



## Guest

What a knob haha


----------



## Replicator

morning


----------



## Guest

Not had chance to get to the gym today.

My old man came round he's just got back off holiday, 2 week in Antalya, Turkey, so it was brew and natter for a few hours.

Got told im working away tomorrow for a few days at dinner time. Its not like any of us have kids or anything to sort out at home, absolute **** the guy is.

So been sorting something for Connor while im away and Laura is working late tues, wed, thurs. Lucky enough he can go to his cousins for tea Mon and Tues until Lou gets home from work so not too bad.

Been back on to my old boss, he's looking at finishing in aberdeen and starting back up in manchester any time soon, so fingers crossed I can fcuk this job off quick smart. Seriously had enough.

Sorted that then Laura's niece came round with the 2 kiddies, so been mucking about with them for the past 2 hours, knackered now haha like 2 mini cyclones.

Had my tea on the go since early doors, steak and ale casserole, smelling awesome. Steak, green beans, peas, carrots, swede and half a bottle of real ale.

Simmered down nicely, gone lovely and thick.

Nothing else to report, will have to do my jab a day early save me taking it to brum with me. Ill do it last thing tonight.

Food today been fine, usual breaky, dinner was gammon steak and veg, I know gammon isnt the best but it needed eating and chopped all the fat off. Couple of shakes and tonights tea will round it off.

Back to normal tomorrow, have to eat best as I can while im away, just play it by ear.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Not had chance to get to the gym today.
> 
> My old man came round he's just got back off holiday, 2 week in Antalya, Turkey, so it was brew and natter for a few hours.
> 
> Got told im working away tomorrow for a few days at dinner time. Its not like any of us have kids or anything to sort out at home, absolute **** the guy is.
> 
> So been sorting something for Connor while im away and Laura is working late tues, wed, thurs. Lucky enough he can go to his cousins for tea Mon and Tues until Lou gets home from work so not too bad.
> 
> Been back on to my old boss, he's looking at finishing in aberdeen and starting back up in manchester any time soon, so fingers crossed I can fcuk this job off quick smart. Seriously had enough.
> 
> Sorted that then Laura's niece came round with the 2 kiddies, so been mucking about with them for the past 2 hours, knackered now haha like 2 mini cyclones.
> 
> Had my tea on the go since early doors, steak and ale casserole, smelling awesome. Steak, green beans, peas, carrots, swede and half a bottle of real ale.
> 
> Simmered down nicely, gone lovely and thick.
> 
> Nothing else to report, will have to do my jab a day early save me taking it to brum with me. Ill do it last thing tonight.
> 
> Food today been fine, usual breaky, dinner was gammon steak and veg, I know gammon isnt the best but it needed eating and chopped all the fat off. Couple of shakes and tonights tea will round it off.
> 
> Back to normal tomorrow, have to eat best as I can while im away, just play it by ear.


it can be done mate !!! just takes a bit more time and preparation !!!


----------



## Guest

Just got back now, diet been ****, in the middle of nowhere sat right next to a beef eater. SO... its been steak, mixed grills and worst of all choc brownie fudge cake and ice cream!!! Wow it was immense!

That said, a few days with decent food my mood is alot better and full of beans.

Job wasnt the best, just turned off and got on with it.

Hotel was bang on, Premier Inn, never had some much free room in a big bed. Starfish for the past 3 nights slept like a baby!

Only gripe was no internet, but no biggy by the time we had had food, all I wanted to do was sleep haha, in bed by 9 every night gone soon as my head hit the pilow.

Anyway tomorrow is a new day, hopefully get to go do legs finally. Then its a fresh week gym wise, and back to the diet as per.

Hope you have all been well. Its shower and break the missus hip time for me :lol:


----------



## Replicator

makes getting home all the more welcome m8


----------



## Guest

Just got back from the gym, went with 2 lads from work.

Did shoulders / tri's, 1st decent session this week, will be going sat and sun aswell, not ideal rest and recovery wise, but really need to get the days in.

Felt really strong today from the get go, plenty of beans and buckets of aggression.

*Usual warmup rc, raises f/s/r, stretches.*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press. 30k x10, 40k x10, 50k x8fail*

*
Smith Shoulder Press *(dont know what made me try these, normally have a hatred for smith machine) *100k x10, 120k x6 with spot on last 2, just stop static contraction.*

*Side Raises 15k x10, 20k x10, 20k x8fail*

*
Rear Delt Cables 4 x10, 5 x10, 7 x6fail*

*
*

*
Skulls Superset with CGBP 40k x10x10, 50k x9failx10 50k x6failx10*

*
OH Rope Extensions. ?? weight, maxed @ 3 off stack for 7*

*
*

Really enjoyed it, shoulder and tri's are battered.

The week past not been ideal food wise, working away was a joke literally in the middle of nowhere, no excuses tho diet was **** but fcuk it no point beating myself up over it when its out of your control. Only 3lb gained, will drop that within the week id imagine.

Back to normal routine food wise, and hopefully training will be back to scheduled days this following week.

Onward and upward


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Just got back from the gym, went with 2 lads from work.
> 
> Did shoulders / tri's, 1st decent session this week, will be going sat and sun aswell, not ideal rest and recovery wise, but really need to get the days in.
> 
> Felt really strong today from the get go, plenty of beans and buckets of aggression.
> 
> *Usual warmup rc, raises f/s/r, stretches.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Seated DB Press. 30k x10, 40k x10, 50k x8fail*
> 
> *
> Smith Shoulder Press *(dont know what made me try these, normally have a hatred for smith machine) *100k x10, 120k x6 with spot on last 2, just stop static contraction.*
> 
> *Side Raises 15k x10, 20k x10, 20k x8fail*
> 
> *
> Rear Delt Cables 4 x10, 5 x10, 7 x6fail*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Skulls Superset with CGBP 40k x10x10, 50k x9failx10 50k x6failx10*
> 
> *
> OH Rope Extensions. ?? weight, maxed @ 3 off stack for 7*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Really enjoyed it, shoulder and tri's are battered.
> 
> The week past not been ideal food wise, working away was a joke literally in the middle of nowhere, no excuses tho diet was **** but fcuk it no point beating myself up over it when its out of your control. Only 3lb gained, will drop that within the week id imagine.
> 
> Back to normal routine food wise, and hopefully training will be back to scheduled days this following week.
> 
> Onward and upward


nice work out m8 and course ye will soon drop the 3lb ..I mean its only 10500 cals ..... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Looks like im climbing everest on the stair machine then haha


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Looks like im climbing everest on the stair machine then haha


youll soon burn it of Dave.. I was only fvkin with ye LOL :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> youll soon *burn* it of Dave.. I was only fvkin with ye LOL :thumbup1:


Bad choice of word there mate...

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Bad choice of word there mate...
> 
> :lol:


Hahahaha, almost forgot about that. Arm and arse cheek still burnt


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Hahahaha, almost forgot about that. Arm and arse cheek still burnt


you been sitting in front o the fire p1ssed Dave :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Haha no m8, rarely drink tbh.

Was on the paver machine at work, ****ing down with rain laying tarmac. It has an 150oC auger that heats the gear as it goes through the machine. I drove it through a puddle and managed to steam myself to the bring of death, burnt my **** cheek and my arm haha.

Honestly like sitting ontop of a boiling kettle, that much steam I couldnt see, ended up in me abandoning ship in copious amounts of agony. George found it hilarious.

Im scared for life!


----------



## Guest

Legs day done.

*Usual warmup. 5 min stairs. Stretches.*

*
*

*
Hack Squat Machine 4 sets. Maxed @ 120k added x9*

*
Leg Press 4 sets. Maxed @ 440 x8*

*
Standing Ham Curls. 4 sets. Maxed @ 7 plates x9*

*
Calf Raises. 4 sets Maxed @ 100 x10*

Finished off with 10 mins stairs, killed me! Legs are still on fire!


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Haha no m8, rarely drink tbh.
> 
> Was on the paver machine at work, ****ing down with rain laying tarmac. It has an 150oC auger that heats the gear as it goes through the machine. I drove it through a puddle and managed to steam myself to the bring of death, burnt my **** cheek and my arm haha.
> 
> Honestly like sitting ontop of a boiling kettle, that much steam I couldnt see, ended up in me abandoning ship in copious amounts of agony. George found it hilarious.
> 
> Im scared for life!


 mg: double fvck m8 ...Nasty!



Dave said:


> Legs day done.
> 
> *Usual warmup. 5 min stairs. Stretches.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Hack Squat Machine 4 sets. Maxed @ 120k added x9*
> 
> *
> Leg Press 4 sets. Maxed @ 440 x8*
> 
> *
> Standing Ham Curls. 4 sets. Maxed @ 7 plates x9*
> 
> *
> Calf Raises. 4 sets Maxed @ 100 x10*
> 
> Finished off with 10 mins stairs, killed me! Legs are still on fire!


Cant have been easy wi a burnt @rse ! Kudos


----------



## George-Bean

Those stairs are an absolute killer.


----------



## Guest

Aye m8, legs are still in bits.

Just got back from shopping most of the day with the ball n chain.

Thats all of our christmas shopping done, even the wrapping and tags all got. Only present left to get is my lads, and were off shopping with him nearer the time for him.

So now its food and feet up time, the missus has promised me a massage later, so ill have to dig my decent undies out haha.

Tonights tea is lamb shanks (2 of) and steamed veg.


----------



## biglbs

Bloody organised in hear mate,,,,,


----------



## Guest

Trying m8, work keeps throwing a spanner or 2 in the works tho.


----------



## biglbs

Your way ahead of meno idea what to get who or what:confused1:


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Aye m8, legs are still in bits.
> 
> Just got back from shopping most of the day with the ball n chain.
> 
> Thats all of our christmas shopping done, even the wrapping and tags all got. Only present left to get is my lads, and were off shopping with him nearer the time for him.
> 
> So now its food and feet up time, the missus has promised me a massage later, so ill have to dig my decent undies out haha.
> 
> Tonights tea is lamb shanks (2 of) and steamed veg.


Pretty much the same in this house present wise........but all teh cards and wrapping is bought at the sales in January coz you can get a lot o cracking stuff for next to fvck all


----------



## Guest

Aye m8, we just buy for the kids now. Between both of our families there's 16 kids to buy for so its murder come christmas. Get it in early and it doesnt sting as much haha.

I whipped to morrisons and got her a bottle of wine, left her wrapping it all up haha she's a good un.


----------



## Milky

Happy anniversary by the way mate.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Happy anniversary by the way mate.
> 
> :thumbup1:


Cheers mucka


----------



## Replicator

oh your Anniversary Dave ...how long and may it be a Happy one :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Just been told 6 years haha, been together for 15


----------



## Guest

Busy morning this morning. Went to watch Con play rugby @ 10. They (Sedgley) played Manchester and got hammered, just wernt themselves and in all fairness Manchester were fantastic! Fast passing and very strong! Deserved the win, best team ive seen play this season so far.

Straight home, changed and out the door to the gym, get my 3rd consecutive day in the gym done. Body is hammered tbh. 3 days constant is no good to man nor beast, im aching from head to toe now. But beggars cant be choosers so cant moan.

Today was Chest / Tri's

*Usual warmup, usual routine, 4 sets of everything, failure last set. *

*
*

*
Inc DB. Maxed @ 60k x9*

*
Dips. Maxed +20k x12*

*
Machine Fly. Maxed Stack x15*

*
Cable Crossover. Maxed 2 off stack x9*

*
*

*
OH Extensions. Maxed Stack x12*

*
Pushdowns. Maxed Stack x9*

Food this weekend been ok, couple of treats nothing major tho. Weighed in @ the gym - 19st 8 and again new hole in the belt this morning, so must be doing something right?

Been looking on ebay for a stepper machine for the spare room, add some home cardio to my week. Will pick one up asap.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Busy morning this morning. Went to watch Con play rugby @ 10. They (Sedgley) played Manchester and got hammered, just wernt themselves and in all fairness Manchester were fantastic! Fast passing and very strong! Deserved the win, best team ive seen play this season so far.
> 
> Straight home, changed and out the door to the gym, get my 3rd consecutive day in the gym done. Body is hammered tbh. 3 days constant is no good to man nor beast, im aching from head to toe now. But beggars cant be choosers so cant moan.
> 
> Today was Chest / Tri's
> 
> *Usual warmup, usual routine, 4 sets of everything, failure last set. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Inc DB. Maxed @ 60k x9*
> 
> *
> Dips. Maxed +20k x12*
> 
> *
> Machine Fly. Maxed Stack x15*
> 
> *
> Cable Crossover. Maxed 2 off stack x9*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> OH Extensions. Maxed Stack x12*
> 
> *
> Pushdowns. Maxed Stack x9*
> 
> Food this weekend been ok, couple of treats nothing major tho. Weighed in @ the gym - 19st 8 and again new hole in the belt this morning, so must be doing something right?
> 
> Been looking on ebay for a stepper machine for the spare room, add some home cardio to my week. Will pick one up asap.


All good Dave ....be time to get a smaller belt shortly


----------



## Guest

Aye m8, 3 in it already. Can fit into 38 waist jeans just my legs are too big, cant win haha


----------



## Guest

Thats today over, no gym tonight, showered and resting up. Legs, chest and tri's are in bits, have been all day tbh really bad doms for some reason? Very achy

Food been 100%

6:00 - Shake /w oats, vits and oil

9:30 - Fish and Wholemeal Pasta mixed with chopped toms and a few herbs.

12:30 - As Above

15:00 - Shake / oats

17:30 - Still not left work so had Shake to tide me over, no food left.

19:00 - Steak Casserole, Garden Peas, Green Beans and Carrots

2 ltrs of water through the day, plus a flask of coffee.

Will have a shake with milk about 9 ish and get in bed, tired tonight so bit of catchup due I think.

Same goes for tomorrow I think, another rest day then its weekly routine reset.


----------



## Replicator

Got this in an email at work the day LOL

50 shades of grey

The missus bought a

paperback down Smiths on Saturday,

I had a look into her bag;

T'was "fifty shades of grey".

Well I just left her to it,

At ten I went to bed.

An hour later she appeared;

The sight filled me with dread...

In her left hand she held a rope;

And in her right a whip!

She threw them down on the floor,

And then began to strip.

Well fifty years or so ago;

I might have had a peek;

But Sheila hasn't weathered well;

She''s eighty four next week.

Watching Sheila bump and grind;

Could not have been much grimmer.

Things then went from bad to worse;

She toppled off her zimmer!

She struggled up upon her feet;

A couple minutes later;

She put her teeth back in and.

Said.. I must dominate her!!

Now if you knew our Sheila,

You''d see just why I spluttered,

I''d spent two months in traction

For the last complaint I''d muttered.

She stood there nude, naked like;

Bent forward just a bit ..

I thought what the hell,

Stepped forward, and stood on her left tit!

Sheila screamed, her teeth shot out;

My god what had I done!?

She moaned and groaned then shouted out:

"Step on the other one"!!

Well readers, I can't tell no more;

About what occurred that day.

Suffice to say my jet black hair,..

*Turned "fifty shades of Grey".*


----------



## Guest

Hahahaha


----------



## Milky

My Mrs just said to me, as we were sat watching Emerdale, " l feel the romance has gone from our marriage."

I replied " what have l told you about talking to me when l am having a wa*k "


----------



## Replicator

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Well absolute turd nights sleep, woke up on the hour every hour. Shattered!

Ill wake up soon ... hopefully


----------



## Guest

Home and showered, no plans to move any further than the journey from bedroom to bathroom. Absolutely shattered!

Missus had it in her head we were having jacket spud for tea, put a big halt on that one.

Got half a tandoori chicken and salad on route instead, they are having curry.

Shorts n Tshirt on, heating on, feet up! Gnite!


----------



## Replicator

Gnite Dave


----------



## biglbs

Have a good day tomorrow fella


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Have a good day tomorrow fella


Cheers mucka, you too


----------



## tyramhall

You training today mate?


----------



## Guest

Yes mate, hopefully. Back n bi's


----------



## Guest

Back, Bi's and Forearms done.

*Usual warmup.*

*
*

*
Seated High Row. 4 sets, last one failure.*

*
WG LPD. 3 Sets, last failure.*

*
CG Low Row. As Above.*

*
Straight Arm Pulldowns. As Above.*

*
*

*
DB Curls Superset with Hammers. 2 sets*

*
Forearm Curls 2 sets.*

*
Reverse Grip Curls 1 set.*

Protein Bar in the car on way home, shake soon as I got in and half a pack of jelly beans, nice little treat (ran out of cereal)

All in all good session, forearms are on fire, very rarely train them directly so thats probably why?

Legs tomorrow, rest saturday (wife wants to goto blackpool see the lights so thats me booked). Sunday is shoulders, thats the plan anyway.


----------



## Guest

Forgot about food, been 100% today again, bar the jelly beans but thats my post gym carbs so :tongue:

Porridge breakfast, Chicken and Wholegrain Pasta in chopped toms and herbs and 2 apples were my meals of the day. Got in to beef in peppercorn sauce and veg.

Starting to get hungry again now, might make myself some eggs, will have a pint of water and see how I feel.

Weighed in midgies over 19st 8


----------



## Milky

Ive had a great, very relaxing evening mate.

Now got Stig jumping all over me :lol:


----------



## Guest

Haha good dog! :lol:

Aye, dont know what to do with myself being done this early


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Forgot about food, been 100% today again, bar the jelly beans but thats my post gym carbs so :tongue:
> 
> Porridge breakfast, Chicken and Wholegrain Pasta in chopped toms and herbs and 2 apples were my meals of the day. Got in to beef in peppercorn sauce and veg.
> 
> Starting to get hungry again now, might make myself some eggs, will have a pint of water and see how I feel.
> 
> Weighed in midgies over 19st 8


ive just sucvked 4 soor plooms to death mg:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Haha good dog! :lol:
> 
> Aye, dont know what to do with myself being done this early


He's juat sat on Sharon's knee and farted like a trooper, she's going MENTAL :lol:

Man it puts mine too shame !!


----------



## Guest

Soor plooms?

Ahh quick google, scottish sour plum sweets. Never tried them m8?? Do sound good tho, blackcurrant and liquorice my favs tho!


----------



## Guest

Good shoulders session with @Milky and Bob (lad from work)

Usual routine, and warmup etc.

F/S/R Raises, RC etc

*Seated DB 5 sets. Maxed @ 52 x3fail. *Bit too heavy tbh, very shakey on the 3rd.

*Side Raises 4 sets Maxed @ 20k for a clean 10fail*

*
Rear Fly's 3 sets Maxed @ Stack x 10*

*
Rear Cable Pulls 2 sets Maxed @ 6 plates x9fail*

*
Shrugs 4 sets. Maxed @60k db x 8. Slow*

*
Burnout Smith Press 2 sets. Maxed @ 100k x8*

Good session, enjoyed it, shoulders absolutely spent. Food time!


----------



## Replicator

nice wee sesh Dave

I the soor plooms ..this is where I get them. A big jar like this lasts us for about 9 months and by far cheaper than getting a wee bag out o the sweetie shop all the time . in fact its less than half the price....you can do that wi the likes of these coz they last for yonks

http://www.fergusonschocolates.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=soor+plooms&x=14&y=14

sucking two or three of these when the need arises doesnt half help me with food cravings and stop me eating crap.

okay by our standards these are crap but better 100cals than 500 of something worse LOl


----------



## Guest

Just been and done deads, legs and tri's, planned to have a day off rest but needed to get myself out of the house for a bit. Head gone a bit again... long story but nvm.

Missed rack pulls last back session so fit them in today.

*5 mins stairs warmup, stretches.*

*Rack Deads - 5 sets. Maxed @ 240 x5,* was more in the tank str wise, just took it nice and slow on the negatives try and burn it out. Worked nice tbh.

*Hack Squat Machine Wide Superset with Close Stance 4 sets, 3x10x10. Last set was 5x4 @120k fail.*

*
Ham Curls 4 sets. *

*
Calf Raises 4 sets.*

*
*

*
OH EzBar Extension 3 sets*

*
Rope Pushdowns*

*
*

*
Finished off with 10 mins on stairs @ lvl 7 for 7 mins, 5 for 1, 3 for 2. Legs done in by the end!*

Good session tbh, sorted my head out a tad. Snapped at a guy in the gym, had literally just started on my deads he comes over asking how many more sets, I told him just started, so prob best if he uses the other rack, the gym was empty and there are 3 other racks.

He tells me this is his usual rack and could I please hurry up, hes got somewhere to go? I was almost amazed for a second at the cheek of him, then he kopt for it. He got told to fcuk off mythering and go do his workout elsewhere.

He soon scurried off, dont think he was a full shilling tbh, he was mythering a few of the guys in there, actually tried taking weight off a lads bar while he was sat on the bench haha.

Food wise been crap today, literally none existent bar a protein bar on the way home from the gym, and a shake few mins ago.

Need to go and sort some food out, get my head out of my arse.

Hope you all had a good weekend, back to the grindstone tomorrow, oh the joys haha.


----------



## Mingster

Nice session Dave:thumbup1:

Some guys are unbelievable:no: I would have totally lost the plot too. Avoiding idiots like this is one of the biggest plus points of garage training tbh...


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Just been and done deads, legs and tri's, planned to have a day off rest but needed to get myself out of the house for a bit. Head gone a bit again... long story but nvm.
> 
> Missed rack pulls last back session so fit them in today.
> 
> *5 mins stairs warmup, stretches.*
> 
> *Rack Deads - 5 sets. Maxed @ 240 x5,* was more in the tank str wise, just took it nice and slow on the negatives try and burn it out. Worked nice tbh.
> 
> *Hack Squat Machine Wide Superset with Close Stance 4 sets, 3x10x10. Last set was 5x4 @120k fail.*
> 
> *
> Ham Curls 4 sets. *
> 
> *
> Calf Raises 4 sets.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> OH EzBar Extension 3 sets*
> 
> *
> Rope Pushdowns*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Finished off with 10 mins on stairs @ lvl 7 for 7 mins, 5 for 1, 3 for 2. Legs done in by the end!*
> 
> Good session tbh, sorted my head out a tad. Snapped at a guy in the gym, had literally just started on my deads he comes over asking how many more sets, I told him just started, so prob best if he uses the other rack, the gym was empty and there are 3 other racks.
> 
> He tells me this is his usual rack and could I please hurry up, hes got somewhere to go? I was almost amazed for a second at the cheek of him, then he kopt for it. He got told to fcuk off mythering and go do his workout elsewhere.
> 
> He soon scurried off, dont think he was a full shilling tbh, he was mythering a few of the guys in there, actually tried taking weight off a lads bar while he was sat on the bench haha.
> 
> Food wise been crap today, literally none existent bar a protein bar on the way home from the gym, and a shake few mins ago.
> 
> Need to go and sort some food out, get my head out of my arse.
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend, back to the grindstone tomorrow, oh the joys haha.


Good session there Dave , and yes these is always one asshole every now and again eh id a told him to fvck off too if there were another two empty racks ,,the cheeky bastard!!!!



Mingster said:


> Nice session Dave:thumbup1:
> 
> Some guys are unbelievable:no: I would have totally lost the plot too. Avoiding idiots like this is one of the biggest plus points of garage training tbh...


Exactly ..I love working out in the house ...when i did go to the gym ....before I even got there I used to get my self all wound up inside sometimes thinking please ...no assholes today .....none of that stress now


----------



## Guest

All my supps ordered, wow these have gone up!

4x 1kg mixed flavours whey (2 banana, 1 strawberry, 1 vanilla)

BCAA 500g Powder

L Glutamine 500g Powder

Creatine Mono 1kg

100 BCAA Tabs (Free)

Free Next Day Delivery

Just ordered my cruise aswell, after next jab.

Will be running test e @ 300mg a week for the forseable.

Ordered some Clen aswell, 100 x40 mcg, will be cycling that 40, 80, 120 per day, then 2 week off and repeat.

Hopefully the clen will give me a hand with more bf loss, and shouldnt loose too much muscle (fingers crossed)


----------



## Guest

Gets a phonecall off Laura (wife) "Nice steak casserole on the slow cooker for you when you get in"

Thinking oooh lovely jubbly, has Connor stirred it since 3 o clock? Has he buggery! Burnt to a cinder! Ruined!

DEVASTATED!!!!


----------



## paul81

Dave said:


> Gets a phonecall off Laura (wife) "Nice steak casserole on the slow cooker for you when you get in"
> 
> Thinking oooh lovely jubbly, has Connor stirred it since 3 o clock? Has he buggery! Burnt to a cinder! Ruined!
> 
> DEVASTATED!!!!


http://www.just-eat.co.uk/

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

paul81 said:


> http://www.just-eat.co.uk/
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Looks that way m8 haha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Gets a phonecall off Laura (wife) "Nice steak casserole on the slow cooker for you when you get in"
> 
> Thinking oooh lovely jubbly, has Connor stirred it since 3 o clock? Has he buggery! Burnt to a cinder! Ruined!
> 
> DEVASTATED!!!!


Awwwwwww mate how sickening for you

:lol:

:lol:


----------



## Guest

All my goodies come today. Everything in 500g bags haha 12 of them, need to get myself a magic marker to write whats in them save me looking the the microscopic tag on the bottom of each one every time.

Fair play to BP tho, cracking service again.

Just got in through the door, thought I was on a flyer, actually left the job @ 4 but needed to drop every man and his fcuking dog off, both sides of salford then back to blackley then back to whitefield. An hour and 20 mins its took me. They are all walking next time! CNUTS!

Frozen to the bone, been p1ssing down most of the day, got a hole in my boot so feet either on fire with standing on the tarmac, or soaking wet with the rain.

Quick shower to thaw out and off to the gym.

Food been a write off today, missus gave me the worlds shittest food just couldnt bring myself to eat it. Plain tuna nothing on it, literally nothing! And plain pasta (which she knows I shouldnt eat anyway)

Just looked at it and winged it out of the van. Straight to the breaky shop, 2 of everything! Enjoyed every morsel!

Had the girl behind the counter coming on to me, to be fair she was a minter aswell, would! Cant fault the girl, obviously got good taste! :whistling:

Thats pretty much all the food ive had tbh, other than that ive has 2 shakes with oats and 2 apples. Tonights tea is lamb shank and veg. Got my pre workout kick drink before the gym then shake after.

Tonight is Chest / Tri's / Forearms will post back later on


----------



## tyramhall

Dave said:


> All my goodies come today. Everything in 500g bags haha 12 of them, need to get myself a magic marker to write whats in them save me looking the the microscopic tag on the bottom of each one every time.
> 
> Fair play to BP tho, cracking service again.


Good stuff. You trained today mate?


----------



## Guest

tyramhall said:


> Good stuff. You trained today mate?


Not yet pal, edited above post.

Got your PM m8, ill have a butchers now m8


----------



## tyramhall

Dave said:


> Not yet pal, edited above post.
> 
> Got your PM m8, ill have a butchers now m8


Used to live in moston so know blackley well lol!


----------



## Guest

tyramhall said:


> Used to live in moston so know blackley well lol!


Wasnt far from me that m8, Cheetham Hill originally


----------



## tyramhall

Dave said:


> Wasnt far from me that m8, Cheetham Hill originally


Yeah know cheetham hill as well. Moved away about 10 years ago now. Often drive round old places and its totally changed. Dont even recognise moston now lol!


----------



## Replicator

Hi dave


----------



## biglbs

Thanks for best wishes on my break Dave,good to see you lookin in too...


----------



## Guest

Yalright fellas, I read your and a few other journals religiously m8, half of the time cant think of anything to say so I just like a few bits and come out haha.

Chest and tri's done. Wow im hurting now!

Usual warmup light presses, rc work, stretches. 10 mins stairs

*Inc DB Press 5 sets. Hit 8 @ 60k*, plenty left so went for it. *Maxed : 65k x4* near dropped it right on my head, left arm just gave in haha. Lucky enough noone was watching

*Dips 4 sets. Maxed @ 20k x6.* Chest and tris pretty much done in from the inc.

*Machine Fly 2 sets @ stack to failure. 18, 12 both fails*

*OverHead EzBar Extension. 2 sets @ 20k a side 15, 12fail*

*
V Bar Pushdowns. 3 sets. Maxed @ stack x11fail*

Tried to do hammer str bench press @ 100k couldnt even move it, chest and tris in pieces. Drank my water and got in the car.

Good session, really enjoyed it.

Foods just being dished up now, so im offmans, scran time.

Have a good night chappies


----------



## Guest

Well that got demolished! Didnt even touch the sides! Love them lamb shanks!

Still hungry, will give it 15 mins let it settle and get a shake down me if need be.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Yalright fellas, I read your and a few other journals religiously m8, half of the time cant think of anything to say so I just like a few bits and come out haha.
> 
> Chest and tri's done. Wow im hurting now!
> 
> Usual warmup light presses, rc work, stretches. 10 mins stairs
> 
> *Inc DB Press 5 sets. Hit 8 @ 60k*, plenty left so went for it. *Maxed : 65k x4* near dropped it right on my head, left arm just gave in haha. Lucky enough noone was watching
> 
> *Dips 4 sets. Maxed @ 20k x6.* Chest and tris pretty much done in from the inc.
> 
> *Machine Fly 2 sets @ stack to failure. 18, 12 both fails*
> 
> *OverHead EzBar Extension. 2 sets @ 20k a side 15, 12fail*
> 
> *
> V Bar Pushdowns. 3 sets. Maxed @ stack x11fail*
> 
> Tried to do hammer str bench press @ 100k couldnt even move it, chest and tris in pieces. Drank my water and got in the car.
> 
> Good session, really enjoyed it.
> 
> Foods just being dished up now, so im offmans, scran time.
> 
> Have a good night chappies


nice workout and

SNAP


----------



## Guest

In at a reasonable time today, showered, shake down me, give it 20 mins then ready for the gym.

Back and Bi's tonight.

Food wise been 100% today. For the past few days ive upped my chicken to 750g split between the 2 meals (0930 and 1230). And am still getting really hungry and tired by 3 o clock, even after my 3 o clock hake /w oats.

80g of rice in the 1st 2 meals, then the shake /w oats @ 3 'should' see me through, but it isnt.

What would you guys recommend? Ideally I want it just enough to keep me going, then drop the carbs right down later on in the day, anything just to take this hunger away at the end of work.


----------



## Mingster

You could try a couple of banana's maybe Dave. Should fill you up and give you some workout energy. I find that anything in a shake does nothing to fill me up at all tbh...


----------



## tyramhall

Sugar free chewing gum seems to keep the hunger away for me mate but given the level you are at probably isnt the answer your looking for lol.

Cheers for the comments the other day!


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> You could try a couple of banana's maybe Dave. Should fill you up and give you some workout energy. I find that anything in a shake does nothing to fill me up at all tbh...


Will be giving that a whirl tomorrow mucka, cheers.



tyramhall said:


> Sugar free chewing gum seems to keep the hunger away for me mate but given the level you are at probably isnt the answer your looking for lol.
> 
> Cheers for the comments the other day!


Haha, no worries at all m8. Looking good pal!


----------



## Milky

Stomach went bad half way thro for me mate, gutted.


----------



## biglbs

Probably the cold making you feel the need,celery,eat as much as you like with raw carrots/most veg under done realy.


----------



## Guest

Back and Bi's done. Good session.

Usual warmup, light pulls, rows, stretches etc. no stairs tonight tho was knackered before I got to the gym.

*WG Lat PD. all 4 sets*

*
CG Low Cable Row.*

*
Seated High Lever Row.*

*
Nautilus Pullover.*

*
*

*
DB Curls 2 sets.*

*
Hammer Curls 2 sets.*

*
Preacher Curl 1 set.*

No massive weight tonight, went for 2 sec squeeze then slow negatives, they are a killer!

Back already feels tight and bi's are gone haha.

Started my supps today, bcaa's, l glutamine and creatine. See if these help any.

bcaa's 5x tabs pre and post workout. 2 scoops (10g) of bcaa powder in my drink whilst training.

glutamine 5g, morning, post workout and before bed.

creatine 5g morning, 5g post workout.


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Probably the cold making you feel the need,celery,eat as much as you like with raw carrots/most veg under done realy.


You're prob right m8, its only the past few week its been getting cold. But there are only 3 things in the world I cant eat. Celery, Fungus (mushrooms) and Butter beans, they are all the work of satan!

Ill wing some more veg in my food, see if it helps.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> You're prob right m8, its only the past few week its been getting cold. But there are only 3 things in the world I cant eat. Celery, Fungus (mushrooms) and Butter beans, they are all the work of satan!
> 
> Ill wing some more veg in my food, see if it helps.


Tart...

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Tart...
> 
> :lol:


Pot and kettle!!


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Pot and kettle!!


He accused me of poisoning him the other week because I gave him some chicken with pepper on it :lol:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> He accused me of poisoning him the other week because I gave him some chicken with pepper on it :lol:


Stitched me right up there, vinda fu*king loo chicken that was, had to get Red Adaire to put my mouth out !


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> He accused me of poisoning him the other week because I gave him some chicken with pepper on it :lol:


Never seen such a fussy eater as The Milkman,you,your nasty doing that!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Shoulder and Tri's done.

Not feeling strong today at all, energy was at all time lows aswell.

*Usual warmup, rc work, raises f/s/r, stretches*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press 4 sets. 25k x10, 30k x10, 40k x10, 45k x8*

*
Smith Shoulder Press 3 sets. 60k x10, 100k x4, 80k x5*

*
Side Raises 4 sets. 15k x10, 15k x10, 20k x6, 15k x7*

*
Rear Delt Fly 4 sets. Stack x10, x10, x9, x9 *

*
*

*
Pushdowns 3 sets. Stack x15, x10, x8*

*
Dips 2 sets. BW to failure, 15, 8*

Met Brad (F.M.J) and his wife in the gym, nice couple. Had a quick chat then left them to it.

No cardio tonight, am absolutely knackered! Food > Shower > Bed for me.

Off to the bb expo tomorrow with Milky down in southport so that should be good fingers crossed.

Well its good night from me, my eye lids feel like they have 20k plates on them.

Adios muchachos


----------



## Guest

Plus note, just tried the vanilla flavour whey off BulkPowders, my god its awesome!


----------



## Mingster

Vanilla is my favourite by a mile Making do with the unflavoured at the moment though.


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Vanilla is my favourite by a mile Making do with the unflavoured at the moment though.


Aye like them all bar the choc atm, just doesnt taste right for some reason.

Vanilla, Banana, Strawberry in that order atm


----------



## Mingster

I like chocolate lol but I don't like anything chocolate flavoured...


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> I like chocolate lol but I don't like anything chocolate flavoured...


i like a$$ but i wouldnt go near a blokes one !!!


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> I like chocolate lol but I don't like anything chocolate flavoured...


LOL i was the same untill I tasted My Protiens chocolate smooth
View attachment 99595


----------



## Guest

Been watching Evolution of Bodybuilding






Great documentary on how its all changed, past and present and the stars etc. Really good watch if any of you are bored


----------



## Guest

Quick piccy update, taken this morning the podge is deffo going.

Need to get a few pics while im at the gym, I look flat and small in this one haha


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Quick piccy update, taken this morning the podge is deffo going.
> 
> Need to get a few pics while im at the gym, I look flat and small in this one haha


Especialy the traps.....................................................................................................................not!Good work fella.


----------



## Guest

Just had a late breakfast, couldnt eat 1st thing this morning for some reason. So it was a shake and wait till I get hungry.

The missus got me a 16oz big lump of steak yesterday so just had that with 3 eggs. T'was fantastic! Nice brew now and feet up have a read for an hour or 2


----------



## Milky

Mate you missed out here, gutted.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Mate you missed out here, gutted.


Aye am gutted m8, good up there?


----------



## George-Bean

Yeah Dave your so small you need to start working out, lol.


----------



## Rob68

Thanks for the pm Dave ....Horrible [email protected] Enjoy it while it lasts ... :whistling: .... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Gym done, got home reasonable so straight in, changed and out the door.

Was supposed to be legs, but knee went again on stretching, not risking it so stopped and did shoulders and dips.

Usual warmup, rc, stretches etc etc

*Seated DB Press. Maxed @ 45's x8*

*
Side Raises. Maxed @ 20's x9*

*
Rear Fly's. Maxed @ Stack x18, x14*

*
Smith Press. 100k x5, x5, x4, x2*

*
Dips BW x19 x16, x9, x10*

Food been ok today bar a pastie @ dinner, ran out of food. Really struggling now with food, feel like im not getting enough food. By 3pm Im ready to eat my boots haha.

Todays food been

0600 - Shake /w oats. Glutamine, Creatine, vits and oils.

0800 - Apple, Plum

0930 - 250g steak, 80g basmati rice, broccoli and cauliflour

1230 - As Above + Cornish Pastie (naughty naughty.... very naughty)

1430 - Shake /w oats. 2x Banana

1700 - (Pre Gym) Orange cordial, Glutamine, Creatine, BCAA.

1830 - (Post Gym) BCAA, Shake

2000 - Lamb Casserole, Green Beans, Broc, Peas, Sprouts

Its between 12 and 5 o clock where im becoming really hungry, thought the fruit would help but I could still eat my own shoes by 5 o clock.


----------



## flinty90

looking great Dave. really coming on bro x


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> looking great Dave. really coming on bro x


Getting there pal, slowly but surely. Have to get a session in again soon m8


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Getting there pal, slowly but surely. Have to get a session in again soon m8


would love to bro.. time for me to come to you again i believe x


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> would love to bro.. time for me to come to you again i believe x


Welcome any time mucka, just say when


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Welcome any time mucka, just say when


no probs. got a few sessions i need to organise. you and milky. got beany coming to me soon. need to go meet uriel in next few weeks. then get my sessions in with big bear. and then up to scotland with ser and weeman lol.. busy busy x


----------



## George-Bean

Flinty you sure you not a swinger? lol


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Flinty you sure you not a swinger? lol


He has changed,can see it in posts,still you can let us know before i see him for a steak in Romford!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> He has changed,can see it in posts,still you can let us know before i see him for a steak in Romford!


just go with the steel undercrackers ( as flubs would say) on just in case 

Hi DAVE


----------



## Guest

How doo?

Thank fcuk its friday tomorrow, this week dragged for me, looking forward to weekend.

Food wise this week, not been ideal. Somewhere near but with a few exceptions. I know I know, hunger but getting the better of me atm.

Really need to get it back on track, just eating cold food while working in the cold really beginning to get on my t1ts.

Protein intake been bob on, not missed any meat or shake's through the day, just been high on the old cals. Couple of derails, today being chips and curry @ 12:30, with the remainder of my chicken / rice stirred in haha.

My last update was shoulders on tues (I think?), well its Chest tonight, meeting the 2 lads from work they want to try my routine so time to put them through their paces.

Quick shower and bcaa's and im off.

Gym drink ready to go, Isotonic orange with added glutamine, creatine, bcaa's, drink that through workout. Then 5 bcaa tabs when I get in.

Will put the weights up when I get back


----------



## Replicator

I ..its no easy


----------



## Guest

Gym done, good session. Seen 1 of them off 1st exercise haha, think hes hurt his rotator cuff. Bad pain in his shoulder, old injury apparently, so he went and did his own thing.

The young lad lasted the full hit but was in pieces afterward, it was good training with him tbh, he listens well and learns quick. Little things like keeping your arms locked doing fly's, mastered it straight off. 1 explanation and he was fine.

Gave me a good bit of motivation aswell, and was a decent spotter.

*Usual warmup RC work, stretches, light presses / fly's*

*
*

*
Seated Inc DB Press. 4 sets. Maxed @ 60's for 6/7 (I think?)*

*
Machine Fly 3 sets. Stack > Failure. *Concentrate on squeeze more than anything. Slow and controlled.

*Dips. 4 sets. Body Weight. 15, 10, 10, 10just. *Again low as you can go, to fully extended, slow.

*High Cable Fly's. Maxed @ Stack x5* PB for me, Just felt strong on these today?? No idea why?

Quite a quick session today, nice and easy feeling tight now. Absolutely hank marvin, so its chicken and salad time.


----------



## biglbs

I can imagine cold food and your job is not the best mix mate..


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> I can imagine cold food and your job is not the best mix mate..


Not at the mo m8, its soul destroying. Just got the missus to get me a big food flask. Will make some stew type thing to take in with me tommorrow, give it a whirl.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Gym done, good session. Seen 1 of them off 1st exercise haha, think hes hurt his rotator cuff. Bad pain in his shoulder, old injury apparently, so he went and did his own thing.
> 
> The young lad lasted the full hit but was in pieces afterward, it was good training with him tbh, he listens well and learns quick. Little things like keeping your arms locked doing fly's, mastered it straight off. 1 explanation and he was fine.
> 
> Gave me a good bit of motivation aswell, and was a decent spotter.
> 
> *Usual warmup RC work, stretches, light presses / fly's*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Seated Inc DB Press. 4 sets. Maxed @ 60's for 6/7 (I think?)*
> 
> *
> Machine Fly 3 sets. Stack > Failure. *Concentrate on squeeze more than anything. Slow and controlled.
> 
> *Dips. 4 sets. Body Weight. 15, 10, 10, 10just. *Again low as you can go, to fully extended, slow.
> 
> *High Cable Fly's. Maxed @ Stack x5* PB for me, Just felt strong on these today?? No idea why?
> 
> Quite a quick session today, nice and easy feeling tight now. Absolutely hank marvin, so its chicken and salad time.


Little ginger bastard :lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Little ginger bastard :lol:


Haha, hes good m8. Very strong for a young lad! I dont know many 17yo kids benching 100k natural


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Haha, hes good m8. Very strong for a young lad! I dont know many 17yo kids benching 100k natural


Yeah l know mate, he's not a bad kid most of the time, just lets his mouth run away occasionally.


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Not at the mo m8, its soul destroying. Just got the missus to get me a big food flask. Will make some stew type thing to take in with me tommorrow, give it a whirl.


Yes they do hot trays too do'nt they?


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Yes they do hot trays too do'nt they?


Not a clue m8, never heard of them till now?? shes come back with a big wide pan like flask 1ltr. Can easy fit a good amount of stew in there.

And a tall brew flask, brew or soup will go down a treat aswell.


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Not a clue m8, never heard of them till now?? shes come back with a big wide pan like flask 1ltr. Can easy fit a good amount of stew in there.
> 
> And a tall brew flask, brew or soup will go down a treat aswell.


That's it!!!!


----------



## Guest

Back done, up quite early this morning with the missus. Made her breaky and fired her off to work for a couple of hours of Dave time, until Connor woke up about 10.

Made him some breaky while he put the kettle on and went to the gym.

Decent back session in. Only legs to fit in now, knee permitting.

Warmup 10 mins inc walk. Light sets of rows, pd's, deads etc.

*Rack Pulls. Worked up in 40k increments to 240*. Managed 5 with slow negative. Grip strength shot up again, grip was good to 200k. Dont know if it was the new bar or just my grip getting stronger, so we will go with the latter... :whistling:

*DB Rows. From 30's upward in sets of 10 (30, 50, 60, 70) 70 x4.*

*High Lever Rows. Again from 25 (a side, in sets of 10) 25, 50, 75, 85 x5*

*WG LDP By this time lats were already on fire so just drained them, 3/4 stack and did 2 sets to failure, it was something like 13 and 10.*

Back was on fire at the end, felt good. Finished off with a 10 min walk.

Cereal bar and a shake soon as I got in, bcaa's, and give it an hour for some food.

Decisions decisions on what to have?


----------



## flinty90

nice session you big strong cnut !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> nice session you big strong cnut !!!!


Cheers mucka


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Back done, up quite early this morning with the missus. Made her breaky and fired her off to work for a couple of hours of Dave time, until Connor woke up about 10.
> 
> Made him some breaky while he put the kettle on and went to the gym.
> 
> Decent back session in. Only legs to fit in now, knee permitting.
> 
> Warmup 10 mins inc walk. Light sets of rows, pd's, deads etc.
> 
> *Rack Pulls. Worked up in 40k increments to 240*. Managed 5 with slow negative. Grip strength shot up again, grip was good to 200k. Dont know if it was the new bar or just my grip getting stronger, so we will go with the latter... :whistling:
> 
> *DB Rows. From 30's upward in sets of 10 (30, 50, 60, 70) 70 x4.*
> 
> *High Lever Rows. Again from 25 (a side, in sets of 10) 25, 50, 75, 85 x5*
> 
> *WG LDP By this time lats were already on fire so just drained them, 3/4 stack and did 2 sets to failure, it was something like 13 and 10.*
> 
> Back was on fire at the end, felt good. Finished off with a 10 min walk.
> 
> Cereal bar and a shake soon as I got in, bcaa's, and give it an hour for some food.
> 
> Decisions decisions on what to have?


awesome

how about a whole chicken !


----------



## Guest

Up again at the crack of a sparrows fart this morning, some cnut left his dog out all night that was barking constantly.

Managed to get to sleep, just kept waking up to it.

The missus finally de-haired my back for me, The ginger rug had to go, I no longer look like Bungle off Rainbow but have stunk the house out upstairs, that veet stuff stinks something rotten.

Just had breakfast, bit of a treat 2 wholemeal toast, 4 eggs, 2 bacon (fat off) give it an hour or so and im off to the gym see if my legs hold up (hopefully), if not it will be core and cardio.

Forgot to add yesterday weighed in @ 19st 6 so back on track, need to go pick my bits up for my cruise later on (test and clen)

So hopefully get that on the go.

Will post back later on after the session. enjoy your day folks


----------



## Rob68

You kept that quiet mate .... Not only a scummy rag but fcuking ginger ???? :ban: ..... :lol:

When you go pick your stuff up give the [email protected] a nudge for me please pal,tell him to get in touch lol


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> You kept that quiet mate .... Not only a scummy rag but fcuking ginger ???? :ban: ..... :lol:
> 
> When you go pick your stuff up give the [email protected] a nudge for me please pal,tell him to get in touch lol


Hahaha will do m8

Aye inherited off my dad m8, hes got brown hair same as mine but a bright ginger beard. Thankfull im a bit darker but its still not brown haha


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Haha, hes good m8. Very strong for a young lad! I dont know many 17yo kids benching 100k natural


bloody hell 17 ...100k.....and can listed AND can put into practice what hes told right away..............sounds like a Lad that could do well in this game if he put his mind to it Dave


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Up again at the crack of a sparrows fart this morning, some cnut left his dog out all night that was barking constantly.
> 
> Managed to get to sleep, just kept waking up to it.
> 
> The missus finally de-haired my back for me, The ginger rug had to go, I no longer look like Bungle off Rainbow but have stunk the house out upstairs, that veet stuff stinks something rotten.
> 
> Just had breakfast, bit of a treat 2 wholemeal toast, 4 eggs, 2 bacon (fat off) give it an hour or so and im off to the gym see if my legs hold up (hopefully), if not it will be core and cardio.
> 
> Forgot to add yesterday weighed in @ 19st 6 so back on track, need to go pick my bits up for my cruise later on (test and clen)
> 
> So hopefully get that on the go.
> 
> Will post back later on after the session. enjoy your day folks


Well done m8 .............. update the AVI mind


----------



## Guest

Just got back from the gym. Knee still fcuked, or was soon as I hit 140 on squats, same thing again pain right above right knee cap, feels like something is about to snap.

Carried on around it and did some chest aswell through shear boredom.

Warmup. 10 mins stairs lvl 8, was surprisingly easy today, bit of a sweat going on but normally ready its quite hard toward the end.

Stretches and light squats, lunges, calf raises.

*Squat. 60k x15, 100k x10* (No problems, didnt even use knee sleeves) *120x5* (with sleeves ok) *140x2* knee felt like it was coming off! Strength wise I could do more just get a tight pull over my knee, really need to get it sorted. its beginning to piss me right off. Dropped the squats and tried Leg Press.

*Leg Press. 200k x10* (slight pull) *320kx10* (Uncomfortable so stopped, again plenty left in the quads, just the knee hindering me.

Standing Calf Raises 10x10 toes in toes out. 2 sets x stack to failure. 1st was 10x10 2nd was something like 8x8

*Ham Curls 3 sets of >15, maxed @ stack x9*

*Leg Extensions.* Went light on these just to get something out of my quads. *Stack wasnt that heavy so just went slow and controlled to failure for 2 sets.* Knee was fine, quads were on fire by the end.

Had a tonne of energy left in me so went on the hammer bench machine and surprised myself, now dont know if its the way its built but ive never gone over 170k normal bench, today pissed it.

I very rarly do flat bench anyway, always inc db then dips usually










Exact same machine as that.

100 x10 (felt like nothing)

140 x10 (easy enough)

160 x5 (getting there)

180 x4 (hard)

200 x2 (just couldnt lock out on the 2nd no spot)


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Just got back from the gym. Knee still fcuked, or was soon as I hit 140 on squats, same thing again pain right above right knee cap, feels like something is about to snap.
> 
> Carried on around it and did some chest aswell through shear boredom.
> 
> Warmup. 10 mins stairs lvl 8, was surprisingly easy today, bit of a sweat going on but normally ready its quite hard toward the end.
> 
> Stretches and light squats, lunges, calf raises.
> 
> *Squat. 60k x15, 100k x10* (No problems, didnt even use knee sleeves) *120x5* (with sleeves ok) *140x2* knee felt like it was coming off! Strength wise I could do more just get a tight pull over my knee, really need to get it sorted. its beginning to piss me right off. Dropped the squats and tried Leg Press.
> 
> *Leg Press. 200k x10* (slight pull) *320kx10* (Uncomfortable so stopped, again plenty left in the quads, just the knee hindering me.
> 
> Standing Calf Raises 10x10 toes in toes out. 2 sets x stack to failure. 1st was 10x10 2nd was something like 8x8
> 
> *Ham Curls 3 sets of >15, maxed @ stack x9*
> 
> *Leg Extensions.* Went light on these just to get something out of my quads. *Stack wasnt that heavy so just went slow and controlled to failure for 2 sets.* Knee was fine, quads were on fire by the end.
> 
> Had a tonne of energy left in me so went on the hammer bench machine and surprised myself, now dont know if its the way its built but ive never gone over 170k normal bench, today pissed it.
> 
> I very rarly do flat bench anyway, always inc db then dips usually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exact same machine as that.
> 
> 100 x10 (felt like nothing)
> 
> 140 x10 (easy enough)
> 
> 160 x5 (getting there)
> 
> 180 x4 (hard)
> 
> 200 x2 (just couldnt lock out on the 2nd no spot)


That's some crazy pressing mate! Had one of those at my gym and they really hit the spot.

Sack legs off. Need them for the rest of your life lol, id rather be walking at 80 than sat in a street scooter!

So maybe just do them every now and then??


----------



## Mingster

Get to the docs Dave and find out exactly what the problem is. It's been around a good while now and is obviously not going to go away by itself.


----------



## Replicator

Mingster said:


> Get to the docs Dave and find out exactly what the problem is. It's been around a good while now and is obviously not going to go away by itself.


Bump Ming ...................get it seen to Dave ..........its for the best.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Hahaha will do m8
> 
> Aye inherited off my dad m8, hes got brown hair same as mine but a bright ginger beard. Thankfull im a bit darker but its still not brown haha


Did you manage to track him down pal and give him a nudge lol ?


----------



## Guest

I didn't mate, couldn't get hold of him. I'll email him tonight


----------



## Guest

Just got in from work, been out the house since 4:15 this morning absolutely bolloxed.

Just heating my beef stew up the wife has made scoffing it, shower and straight into the [email protected] pitt to look at the insides of my eyelids.

Food been bang on, probably a little short seeing how early we were out.

Total food today

0400 - Shake /w oats. Vits, Oils, Glutamine, Creatine

0600 - Lamb Shank, 100g rice, veg

0900 - As Above.

1230 - 50g shake was very tempted to get chippy but managed to fend it off. Just kept myself busy while everyone else had theirs, couldnt bring myself to smell it, i'd have crumbled haha.

1500 - As Above.

1700 - Will be a mahoosive bowl of beef stew, (Beef, Green Beans, Garden Peas, Leak, Onions and Carrots)

Im really hungry! So tempted to eat some bread with my tea its unreal, will just eat the stew and see how I am, if im still hungry ill have a big eat again later.


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Just got in from work, been out the house since 4:15 this morning absolutely bolloxed.
> 
> Just heating my beef stew up the wife has made scoffing it, shower and straight into the [email protected] pitt to look at the insides of my eyelids.
> 
> Food been bang on, probably a little short seeing how early we were out.
> 
> Total food today
> 
> 0400 - Shake /w oats. Vits, Oils, Glutamine, Creatine
> 
> 0600 - Lamb Shank, 100g rice, veg
> 
> 0900 - As Above.
> 
> 1230 - 50g shake was very tempted to get chippy but managed to fend it off. Just kept myself busy while everyone else had theirs, couldnt bring myself to smell it, i'd have crumbled haha.
> 
> 1500 - As Above.
> 
> 1700 - Will be a mahoosive bowl of beef stew, (Beef, Green Beans, Garden Peas, Leak, Onions and Carrots)
> 
> Im really hungry! So tempted to eat some bread with my tea its unreal, will just eat the stew and see how I am, if im still hungry ill have a big eat again later.


Good work on dodging the chippy!

Sweet dreams Dave


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Just got back from the gym. Knee still fcuked, or was soon as I hit 140 on squats, same thing again pain right above right knee cap, feels like something is about to snap.
> 
> Carried on around it and did some chest aswell through shear boredom.
> 
> Warmup. 10 mins stairs lvl 8, was surprisingly easy today, bit of a sweat going on but normally ready its quite hard toward the end.
> 
> Stretches and light squats, lunges, calf raises.
> 
> *Squat. 60k x15, 100k x10* (No problems, didnt even use knee sleeves) *120x5* (with sleeves ok) *140x2* knee felt like it was coming off! Strength wise I could do more just get a tight pull over my knee, really need to get it sorted. its beginning to piss me right off. Dropped the squats and tried Leg Press.
> 
> *Leg Press. 200k x10* (slight pull) *320kx10* (Uncomfortable so stopped, again plenty left in the quads, just the knee hindering me.
> 
> Standing Calf Raises 10x10 toes in toes out. 2 sets x stack to failure. 1st was 10x10 2nd was something like 8x8
> 
> *Ham Curls 3 sets of >15, maxed @ stack x9*
> 
> *Leg Extensions.* Went light on these just to get something out of my quads. *Stack wasnt that heavy so just went slow and controlled to failure for 2 sets.* Knee was fine, quads were on fire by the end.
> 
> Had a tonne of energy left in me so went on the hammer bench machine and surprised myself, now dont know if its the way its built but ive never gone over 170k normal bench, today pissed it.
> 
> I very rarly do flat bench anyway, always inc db then dips usually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exact same machine as that.
> 
> 100 x10 (felt like nothing)
> 
> 140 x10 (easy enough)
> 
> 160 x5 (getting there)
> 
> 180 x4 (hard)
> 
> 200 x2 (just couldnt lock out on the 2nd no spot)


Either way it is a strong press mate,i did find i could use more on that machine myself,i recon you gotta be up near it free weight though,have a go with milkman and someone else good to spot,interested to see.


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Either way it is a strong press mate,i did find i could use more on that machine myself,i recon you gotta be up near it free weight though,have a go with milkman and someone else good to spot,interested to see.


We dont train together any more m8, he goes to that one in Heywood still, I refuse to give him my money haha

I train in Flex n Tone now in Salford, cracking gym.

Ill try and get 2 spotters and see what I can do, save it for a big eat day and go for it.


----------



## Replicator

hows the knee big chappie ?


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> hows the knee big chappie ?


Not that bad today tbh, bit tender when I bend it. But nothing bad.

Ive got the missus trying to get me an appointment at our docs and get it looked it.


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> We dont train together any more m8, he goes to that one in Heywood still, I refuse to give him my money haha
> 
> I train in Flex n Tone now in Salford, cracking gym.
> 
> Ill try and get 2 spotters and see what I can do, save it for a big eat day and go for it.


I know you too train apart,but now and then i know ya see each other,i recon you would get 10 k more if he was there! 

Best i get eating again,need 200k by year end and you may beat me theremg:


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Not that bad today tbh, bit tender when I bend it. But nothing bad.
> 
> Ive got the missus trying to get me an appointment at our docs and get it looked it.


Good to hear Dave ...........you never know you might get a new knee !


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> I know you too train apart,but now and then i know ya see each other,i recon you would get 10 k more if he was there!
> 
> Best i get eating again,need 200k by year end and you may beat me theremg:


Haha doubtful m8. Will be giving it a go tho



Replicator said:


> Good to hear Dave ...........you never know you might get a new knee !


Aye fingers crossed m8 finally get it sorted, been bad for years.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Aye fingers crossed m8 finally get it sorted, been bad for years.


Fingers crossed fur ye Iron brother


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Fingers crossed fur ye Iron brother


x2


----------



## Guest

Well we was working in the middle of nowhere today, Delph, managed to get an early dart so its shower and gym time.










Left my bag in Milkys van yesterday so had no tupperware boxes, no flasks, no nothing devastated!

Food been crap! But enjoyed it!

0600 Shake /w oats

0930 Big Breakfast (2 of everything) Brown Sauce, oh my god was it good!

1130 Shake

1400 Chicken Curry and Rice (Again really good!)

1600 Shake

So not a good day food wise, got as many shakes in as i could keep the protein high as poss, so tonight its Chest / Tri's & Cardio time!


----------



## Milky

VAN !!!


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Well we was working in the middle of nowhere today, Delph, managed to get an early dart so its shower and gym time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left my bag in Milkys van yesterday so had no tupperware boxes, no flasks, no nothing devastated!
> 
> Food been crap! But enjoyed it!
> 
> 0600 Shake /w oats
> 
> 0930 Big Breakfast (2 of everything) Brown Sauce, oh my god was it good!
> 
> 1130 Shake
> 
> 1400 Chicken Curry and Rice (Again really good!)
> 
> 1600 Shake
> 
> So not a good day food wise, got as many shakes in as i could keep the protein high as poss, so tonight its Chest / Tri's & Cardio time!


There's nothing wrong with that food mate. This 'eating clean' this is overrated imo. I have a chocky bar before every workout, ice cream in my morning shake and class a full English and double cheeseburgers as quality nutrition and still have visible abs at around 250lbs. Not as visible as they were mind lol but still there just:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> VAN !!!


Truck / Wagon / Van they get what I mean. :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Well we was working in the middle of nowhere today, Delph, managed to get an early dart so its shower and gym time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left my bag in Milkys van yesterday so had no tupperware boxes, no flasks, no nothing devastated!
> 
> Food been crap! But enjoyed it!
> 
> 0600 Shake /w oats
> 
> 0930 Big Breakfast (2 of everything) Brown Sauce, oh my god was it good!
> 
> 1130 Shake
> 
> 1400 Chicken Curry and Rice (Again really good!)
> 
> 1600 Shake
> 
> So not a good day food wise, got as many shakes in as i could keep the protein high as poss, so tonight its Chest / Tri's & Cardio time!


Nice view tho.........................and peaceful


----------



## biglbs

You sound realy gutted mate...........not:laugh:

One day aint gonna hurt,good luck on chest,mine was sh1t today:rolleyes:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> You sound realy gutted mate...........not:laugh:
> 
> One day aint gonna hurt,good luck on chest,mine was sh1t today


like this you mean
View attachment 100707
:lol:


----------



## biglbs

A sense a Pb in here tonight for Bench........?


----------



## Guest

Aye it was nice and peaceful tbh, view all around that place was amazing. Just in the middle of nowhere, would quite happily live somewhere like that.

Gym with @Milky good session.

*Hammer Strength Bench 4 sets.*

*
Dips 4 sets.*

*
Cable Crossovers 4 sets.*

*
*

*
OH Tri Extensions 3 sets.*

*
Pushdowns 2 sets.*

*
Underhand Pushdowns 2 sets.*

*
*

*
PB again on bench, 200k for 6, 7 was a complete no go.*

*
Cables again stacked x7 another PB rep wise.*

*
*

Good session tbh, Milks did well, still strong. Didnt do any cardio tho and forgot to do fly's. no big deal I suppose hit the failures and thats all that matters.


----------



## flinty90

bout time you started lifting some proper weight bro lol.... nice work..


----------



## biglbs

Good work mate,would be nice to get you on a flat bench ,i still recon you could do 200k with it!I love seeing heavy training like this,awsome mate.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Aye it was nice and peaceful tbh, view all around that place was amazing. Just in the middle of nowhere, would quite happily live somewhere like that.
> 
> Gym with @Milky good session.
> 
> *Hammer Strength Bench 4 sets.*
> 
> *
> Dips 4 sets.*
> 
> *
> Cable Crossovers 4 sets.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> OH Tri Extensions 3 sets.*
> 
> *
> Pushdowns 2 sets.*
> 
> *
> Underhand Pushdowns 2 sets.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PB again on bench, 200k for 6, 7 was a complete no go.*
> 
> *
> Cables again stacked x7 another PB rep wise.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Good session tbh, Milks did well, still strong. Didnt do any cardio tho and forgot to do fly's. no big deal I suppose hit the failures and thats all that matters.


Brilliant and reps on PBs .............................well I did on another thread :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Morning you big oaf :laugh: hope alls well mucka :thumbup1:

You manage to get sorted yet or you still waiting Dave


----------



## flinty90

MOOOORNIIIINGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Morning you big oaf :laugh: hope alls well mucka :thumbup1:
> 
> You manage to get sorted yet or you still waiting Dave


Morning mucka, going up today pal. Only spoke to him last thing yesterday.

Ill ask about your stuff m8.

Anyway hows you? Did you ever start your course? You massive yet? haha


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> MOOOORNIIIINGGGGGGGGG


G'Morning mucka


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:
 

> Morning mucka, going up today pal. Only spoke to him last thing yesterday.
> 
> Ill ask about your stuff m8.
> 
> Anyway hows you? Did you ever start your course? You massive yet? haha


Will update journal later today as now a bit more settled mate ...

Yes mate give him a slap from me while your there lol cheers pal text me let me know :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Breakfast done.

Up at half 6, brew, shake /w oats then back to bed wanting a snooze, no such luck the wife was up seconds later.

Everyone knows if Laura is up, everyone is up! Hair dryer going, every light in the universe on, tv blaring and me playing with my belly button....

So bit of everybody loves raymond, another brew. Fired her and him off to their work place, which left me making egg on toast.

6 boiled eggs, 2 wholemeal toast and a 3rd brew down im ready to rock and roll.

Anyway! best go get some clothes on, the old dear next door will have a heart attack if she see's me wandering about the living room bollocko


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Breakfast done.
> 
> Up at half 6, brew, shake /w oats then back to bed wanting a snooze, no such luck the wife was up seconds later.
> 
> Everyone knows if Laura is up, everyone is up! Hair dryer going, every light in the universe on, tv blaring and me playing with my belly button....
> 
> So bit of everybody loves raymond, another brew. Fired her and him off to their work place, which left me making egg on toast.
> 
> 6 boiled eggs, 2 wholemeal toast and a 3rd brew down im ready to rock and roll.
> 
> Anyway! best go get some clothes on, the old dear next door will have a heart attack if she see's me wandering about the living room bollocko


Pmsl. Dance for her Dave 

Thrown a sickie!?


----------



## Guest

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Dance for her Dave
> 
> Thrown a sickie!?


Aye m8, took the day off. Fed up with all the nonsense atm, all his way or nothing.

Got told last week if we are late we will be getting docked half hours pay every 15 mins. We dont start until 6:45, Ive been leaving my house @ 6:20 every morning because I pick 4 lads up on route to work (bearing in mind I only live 10 mins from the yard) I go out of my way to pick these lads up without pay, because none of them drive.

We usually get to the yard 7 ish and its gone on from there.

I told him he's out of order etc, and it escalated from there.

I wont be picking anyone up from now on, put it that way.


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Aye m8, took the day off. Fed up with all the nonsense atm, all his way or nothing.
> 
> Got told last week if we are late we will be getting docked half hours pay every 15 mins. We dont start until 6:45, Ive been leaving my house @ 6:20 every morning because I pick 4 lads up on route to work (bearing in mind I only live 10 mins from the yard) I go out of my way to pick these lads up without pay, because none of them drive.
> 
> We usually get to the yard 7 ish and its gone on from there.
> 
> I told him he's out of order etc, and it escalated from there.
> 
> I wont be picking anyone up from now on, put it that way.


'Kin hell mate. Sound like a right bunch of c.unts at that place!

I see why George gets annoyed too!


----------



## Guest

R0BLET said:


> 'Kin hell mate. Sound like a right bunch of c.unts at that place!
> 
> I see why George gets annoyed too!


In all fairness its a few of them in the office, they dont know their asshole from their elbow, get told different things off different people.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Aye m8, took the day off. Fed up with all the nonsense atm, all his way or nothing.
> 
> Got told last week if we are late we will be getting docked half hours pay every 15 mins. We dont start until 6:45, Ive been leaving my house @ 6:20 every morning because I pick 4 lads up on route to work (bearing in mind I only live 10 mins from the yard) I go out of my way to pick these lads up without pay, because none of them drive.
> 
> We usually get to the yard 7 ish and its gone on from there.
> 
> I told him he's out of order etc, and it escalated from there.
> 
> I wont be picking anyone up from now on, put it that way.


Its all you you you Dave ,poor boss of yours :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Its all you you you Dave ,poor boss of yours :whistling:


Haha m8 thats exactly how he see's it.

Were a big bunch of cnuts, our life's work is to drive him under and do ourselves out of a job. God forbid he might make a profit using us


----------



## biglbs

Make you right mate,treat you like a cvnt,best act like one or it will only get worse.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Breakfast done.
> 
> Up at half 6, brew, shake /w oats then back to bed wanting a snooze, no such luck the wife was up seconds later.
> 
> Everyone knows if Laura is up, everyone is up! Hair dryer going, every light in the universe on, tv blaring and me playing with my belly button....
> 
> So bit of everybody loves raymond, another brew. Fired her and him off to their work place, which left me making egg on toast.
> 
> 6 boiled eggs, 2 wholemeal toast and a 3rd brew down im ready to rock and roll.
> 
> Anyway! best go get some clothes on, the old dear next door will have a heart attack if she see's me wandering about the living room bollocko


NO cosideration for other in your drum then LOl .........................long lie rigth oot the window mg:


----------



## Guest

Well had a cracking day off, slept most of it actually.

Just got back from the gym, did shoulders and dips. It was suppose to be back day but there were a few lads using the machines I needed so swapped it.

Usual warmup and routine

*RC Cuff, Stretches, Light raises f/s/r*

*Seated DB Press. 4 sets Maxed @ 50k x6fail*

*
Side Raises 4 sets. Maxed @ 20k x9fail*

*
Rear Delt Fly 4 sets. Maxed @ stack x 12fail*

*
Side and Rear Cable Supersets 2 sets*

*
Dips 5 sets to failure. Maxed @ 30k x9just*


----------



## Guest

Got 2 lots of tandoori chicken and salad on route from takeaway, missus and lad fancied a curry.

So its big eat then off out to the pub with the missus for a couple of beers, wont be anything big just fancied going out. Meeting a few mates out so should be a good one regardless.

Shower > Food > Out

Enjoy your night folks


----------



## lucs

Dave said:


> Got 2 lots of tandoori chicken and salad on route from takeaway, missus and lad fancied a curry.
> 
> So its big eat then off out to the pub with the missus for a couple of beers, wont be anything big just fancied going out. Meeting a few mates out so should be a good one regardless.
> 
> Shower > Food > Out
> 
> Enjoy your night folks


not been out in a while, starting to get that go out feeling only happens about 3 x a year


----------



## Guest

lucanuk said:


> not been out in a while, starting to get that go out feeling only happens about 3 x a year


Aye im the exact same m8, wasnt bothered till my mate msg'd me this afternoon, then fancied it.


----------



## Guest

Just got in now, had a good night tbh. Only had a few drinks not at all ****ed, not even on the way to being drunk.

Come back, chucked 2 chicken breasts in the oven, had them on a big barm with salad and chilly sauce, twas superb! Even if I do say so myself.

Quick shake down me in half hour and bed time... knackered!


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Just got in now, had a good night tbh. Only had a few drinks not at all ****ed, not even on the way to being drunk.
> 
> Come back, chucked 2 chicken breasts in the oven, had them on a big barm with salad and chilly sauce, twas superb! Even if I do say so myself.
> 
> Quick shake down me in half hour and bed time... knackered!


at this time o night too


----------



## Replicator

Morning


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> Morning


Morning mucka, off shopping is it?


----------



## flinty90

hey big D hope your rest day served you well bro ...

you got plans this weekend matey ??? have a good one !!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> hey big D hope your rest day served you well bro ...
> 
> you got plans this weekend matey ??? have a good one !!


Mornin pal, nowt planned m8 no, got rugby with Connor tomorrow thats about it. Might go to the gym this afternoon do some cardio and back, she's off to work and the he's off to the cinema with his mates.


----------



## Guest

Just got myself a decent copy of The Dark Knight Rises ooooooh :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Just got myself a decent copy of The Dark Knight Rises ooooooh :thumbup1:


Where did you get that from mate? Been looking for a good copy.

Oh and if you fancy a session anytime soon I'm up for it. I'm 5 minutes away from Flex N Tone and still never trained there


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Where did you get that from mate? Been looking for a good copy.
> 
> Oh and if you fancy a session anytime soon I'm up for it. I'm 5 minutes away from Flex N Tone and still never trained there


nzbmatrix m8, they should be all over the torrents by now id imagine.

The Dark Knight Rises 2012 BR 720p x264 QMax is the version I got.

Yeah up for a session any time m8 just say the word, aye its a decent gym.


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> nzbmatrix m8, they should be all over the torrents by now id imagine.
> 
> The Dark Knight Rises 2012 BR 720p x264 QMax is the version I got.
> 
> Yeah up for a session any time m8 just say the word, aye its a decent gym.


Cheers pal ill get looking now.

Might be able to do next Saturday if you fancy it?


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Cheers pal ill get looking now.
> 
> Might be able to do next Saturday if you fancy it?


Yeah spot on m8, look forward to it.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Morning mucka, off shopping is it?


Been and back ., wife fired down to her work, lots of food prepared , Training around the 12:30 mark, so shall relax here on the pc for a bit.

Ive had 1 piece of brown bread toasted with
View attachment 101136
and 1 of my protien drinks made up with eggs cott cheese and banana P.Powder so be ready to go in an hour


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Just got myself a decent copy of The Dark Knight Rises ooooooh :thumbup1:


oh rigth .....gotta go chech that out and download me thinks


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Yeah spot on m8, look forward to it.


Will you both wear matching kits and do this when you leave the gym ? :whistling:



:lol: :lol: :lol:

Obviously we know which one is Dave ............................................................................................ the ginger tosser :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Will you both wear matching kits and do this when you leave the gym ? :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 101140
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Obviously we know which one is Dave ............................................................................................ the ginger tosser :lol: :lol:


Ill be doing that on meet, during and leaving the gym m8.

Man Utd attire is a given aswell m8, salford gym full of reds, we leave you blues in levenshulme and stockport

You not fancy it m8?


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Just got myself a decent copy of The Dark Knight Rises ooooooh :thumbup1:


Got it ...downloading now ....brilliant , tommorow afternoons film :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> Got it ...downloading now ....brilliant , tommorow afternoons film :thumbup1:


Just watched it m8, tiz belting.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Just watched it m8, tiz belting.


 yea, I know , i just stalked ye on the film thread :lol:

Right ..time i was throwing some steel around , later Dave


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Ill be doing that on meet, during and leaving the gym m8.
> 
> Man Utd attire is a given aswell m8, salford gym full of reds, we leave you blues in levenshulme and stockport
> 
> You not fancy it m8?


Won't be a blue cnut in sight in Flex N Tone! Just the way it should be. I'll have to get some step ladders for Dave to kiss me like that!


----------



## Guest

Up bright and breezy this morning, showered and shaved. Just about to drop Con off at rugby they are away today so wont be watching.

It will be drop him off, chill out for an hour then straight to the gym. The missus is off today so shes doing her usual sunday dinner business, it will be an abundance of meat and veggies for me as per.

Watched another decent film last night Lawless, Tom Hardy and Shea LaBeouf wasnt bad tbh, all about the bootleggers and prohibition etc

Anyway, breakfast time. Shake with Oats, then some food once I get back.

Have a good sunday folks


----------



## biglbs

You are like me Sundays are gold a mate? Have a great day buddy


----------



## Rob68

You up watching the repeat of motd i bet :whistling: .... 

Did you manage to get sorted yesterday pal ?


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Just watched it m8, tiz belting.


Just watched it ....thoroughly enjoyed it Dave


----------



## Replicator

hi Dave , hope your okay m8 ...........not seen ye around last few days


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> hi Dave , hope your okay m8 ...........not seen ye around last few days


Aye been on m8 still reading, just not put anything in here still training as normal, and trying to keep the food in check.

Just not updating as much now, dont feel the need to do it every day with same old rigmarole. Any big changes ill update or pbs etc


----------



## Guest

Bit of an update, my cruise arrived today t400 and my clenbuterol. Will be running the test @ 400mg pw for 10 weeks, and running the clen @ 40mcg ed 1st week, 80mcg 2nd, 120mcg 3rd, then 2 week rest and start over.










*Diet* going ok, couple of off days the past week, but the protein still going in without fail. Still appear to be leaning out. Weight drop has pretty much slowed right down, bobbing between 19.7 and 19.10. Hopefully the added clen will give me the nudge I need to speed things up.

*Gym* wise, pretty much of the usual, no sessions missed, weights still going up and down as per. Strength seems to have hit its high, so im trying to consolidate the lifts as heavy as I can and get a full set out of them. I wont drop the weight any as I see it as a step backwards, so alls good that side of things.

*Cardio*, ill be honest havnt done much this week, probably like an hour or so in total. Work been busy so have been tired and tbh lost a bit of drive, prob down to coming off my cycle. Mood wise alot better back to my usual calm self, sleeping like a baby again, only problem I have now is my 80yo grandad bladder up and down a few times bursting for a pee haha. Getting straight back off so nowt to moan about.

Thats pretty much it tbh, been a good week. No gym tonight, rest night. Off to Chiquito's with the missus and lad, get some good scran down my neck and an early night fresh for the gym tomorrow.

Think @liam0810 said he was coming down to the gym this weekend so need to find out whats what, he should see this tag.

Anyway, shower, changed, food, bed!

Enjoy your weekend chappies


----------



## Mingster

Good work Dave. Consolidation is key:thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Have a good one wi Liam the morra M8 ..dont be too hard on him


----------



## liam0810

Alright pal, what time tomoz you wanna train?


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good one gents!


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> Have a good one wi Liam the morra M8 ..dont be too hard on him


Your joking he's a right strong cnut, he needs to go easy on me haha


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Alright pal, what time tomoz you wanna train?


Sorry m8 couldnt read pm's on my phone for some reason. Any time you fancy pal, ive got nowt on so whenever is best for you? Gym opens @ 10 shuts @ 5.

Let us know, ive text you anyway


----------



## biglbs

Sounds like water coming out,will make you even leaner too,next few days will be even nicer in mirror!

Train well guys


----------



## liam0810

Enjoyed that mate and as said you are looking well!


----------



## Guest

Just got back from the gym with @liam0810, belting session. Cheers pal! He is looking really well now, hats off to him.

He certainly put me through my paces, he's a right strong cnut haha. Literally couldnt hold my arms up by the end, shoulders were on fire!

*Quick warmup, rc cuff, and raises, then straight to it. *

*
*

*
DB Shoulder press*

*
40Kg x 12*

*
50 x 8*

*
55 x 5*

*
55 x 5*

*
*

*
DB lateral raises*

*
12 x 20*

*
12 x 20 with a few partials. Complete failure*

*
18 x 8*

*
18 x 6 drop set 10 x 8*

*
*

*
Reverse pec dec*

*
60 x 12*

*
65 x 12*

*
75 x 12*

*
75 x 10 drop set 40 x 8*

*
*

*
Machine press FST7*

*
65 (i think) x 10 x 3*

*
50 x 10 x 4*

*
*

Really enjoyed the session, very very hard training. It does make the world of difference actually training with someone in the same mind set, that extra push 1 or 2 makes the world of difference.

That FST7 thing is the work of satan himself, pure concentrated agony by the end!

Feeling very pumped and tired, so its coco pops, pwo shake, and a power napp on the couch catching up on the walking dead.


----------



## flinty90

well done guys looks a good one !!!


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Just got back from the gym with @liam0810, belting session. Cheers pal! He is looking really well now, hats off to him.
> 
> He certainly put me through my paces, he's a right strong cnut haha. Literally couldnt hold my arms up by the end, shoulders were on fire!
> 
> *Quick warmup, rc cuff, and raises, then straight to it. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> DB Shoulder press*
> 
> *
> 40Kg x 12*
> 
> *
> 50 x 8*
> 
> *
> 55 x 5*
> 
> *
> 55 x 5*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> DB lateral raises*
> 
> *
> 12 x 20*
> 
> *
> 12 x 20 with a few partials. Complete failure*
> 
> *
> 18 x 8*
> 
> *
> 18 x 6 drop set 10 x 8*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Reverse pec dec*
> 
> *
> 60 x 12*
> 
> *
> 65 x 12*
> 
> *
> 75 x 12*
> 
> *
> 75 x 10 drop set 40 x 8*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Machine press FST7*
> 
> *
> 65 (i think) x 10 x 3*
> 
> *
> 50 x 10 x 4*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Really enjoyed the session, very very hard training. It does make the world of difference actually training with someone in the same mind set, that extra push 1 or 2 makes the world of difference.
> 
> That FST7 thing is the work of satan himself, pure concentrated agony by the end!
> 
> Feeling very pumped and tired, so its coco pops, pwo shake, and a power napp on the couch catching up on the walking dead.


Brillint session then Dave........... I suppose you have been Liamified


----------



## Milky

Thought you mite like this mate.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Thought you mite like this mate.


Instant ban!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Instant ban!


I would say jail mate TBH.


----------



## biglbs

Nice one guys


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Thought you mite like this mate.


You know what,that copper seemed to have no lights on or siren?The bloke pulled straight over when told,so the cop made him continue racing?I cannot stand high speed pursuits, a friend was not in one but was killed by it,court ruled it was not needed due to amount of units available.inc helli.Slapped wrists for police .

Driver causing death by dangerous driving,PRISON years,yet they need not have chased FFs


----------



## Guest

Diet this weekend been bang on the money.

Yesterday went as follows.

7am - shake, vits, oils, 40mcg clen, Creatine.

8am - Big bowl of porridge. Couldnt say how much, just a standard cereal bowl full. Made a big pan of it for all of us.

8.30 - Another Bowl of porridge (Fuelling up for Liams visit!)

9.30 - Shake

11-12.30 - Gym. Pre Gym bcaa tabs. Workout drink - Creatine, Glutamine, BCAA's - Powerade.

1pm - Cocopops, Shake

2.30 - 400g diced beef, 1/4 tin of chilly sauce, 70g Basmati rice

5.30 - 400g diced beef / chilly sauce

9.30 - Shake /w whole milk

Today so far.

9am Shake, vits, oils, 40mcg clen, creatine. (Lie in, got woken up by the lad want dropping off for paint-balling. So did the taxi thing and came back had breakfast)

9.30 - 4 boiled eggs, 2 toast, 2 bacon

10.45 - Gym. Pre Gym bcaa tabs. Workout drink - Creatine, Glutamine, BCAA's - Powerade.

12.00 - Shake and cereal bar.

Not hungry at all today, am very hot tho. Had steam coming off me in the gym, prob because its farking freezing in there!

Missus just off to buy some fish from morrisons, get 2 meals of fish and salad I think.

*Back session -*

*
*

*
Quick warmup. pd's, rows etc*

*
*

*
WG LPD. 4 sets*

*
CG Low Row. 4 sets*

*
High Lever Row. 3 sets*

*
Nautilus Pullover. 3 sets.*

*
*

*
DB Curls superset with Hammers 1 set.*

And done, left arm still giving me jipp. Tendon in the inside of my elbow painful when pulling or curling. Might have to ease off on the curls for a while, see how it goes tbh. Its fine when its not under stress.


----------



## Mingster

Gan canny - as they say hereabouts lol - or you'll end up with elbows like mine mate. A little rest never did anyone any harm:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Gan canny - as they say hereabouts lol - or you'll end up with elbows like mine mate. A little rest never did anyone any harm:thumbup1:


Whats that?

Ahh quick google, go carefully. Aye its not been right for a while. Ive just been pushing through it as the pain eases off when I stop.

Might have a look at getting some cissus or whatever its called, supposed to be good for tendons


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Whats that?


Scottish i think it is Dave :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Whats that?
> 
> Ahh quick google, go carefully. Aye its not been right for a while. Ive just been pushing through it as the pain eases off when I stop.
> 
> Might have a look at getting some cissus or whatever its called, supposed to be good for tendons


Pushing through is well and fine Dave ...but absolutely no good for long term healing, youll end up having to get cortizone injects and if you dont allow it to heal properly its all down hill from there im afraid .

Nice session by the way


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> Pushing through is well and fine Dave ...but absolutely no good for long term healing, youll end up having to get cortizone injects and if you dont allow it to heal properly its all down hill from there im afraid .
> 
> Nice session by the way


Aye you are right m8, I need to give it a rest. And get my knee looked at. Perks of getting old haha, my lad has already recovered from his torn groin passed his fitness test beginning of the week. Crazy how fast you recover as a kid.

he was the same when he broke his foot, walking on it 2 week later, cast off after 3 and back to running in 4.

Oh to be a teen again


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Aye you are right m8, I need to give it a rest. And get my knee looked at. Perks of getting old haha, my lad has already recovered from his torn groin passed his fitness test beginning of the week. Crazy how fast you recover as a kid.
> 
> he was the same when he broke his foot, walking on it 2 week later, cast off after 3 and back to running in 4.
> 
> Oh to be a teen again


LOl absolutely


----------



## Guest

Well im hapy with this weekends food, been bang on the money. Absolutely on the button with everything, times, amounts etc

Today has gone -

9am Shake, vits, oils, 40mcg clen, creatine. (Lie in, got woken up by the lad want dropping off for paint-balling. So did the taxi thing and came back had breakfast)

9.30 - 4 boiled eggs, 2 toast, 2 bacon

10.45 - Gym. Pre Gym bcaa tabs. Workout drink - Creatine, Glutamine, BCAA's - Powerade.

12.00 - Shake and cereal bar.

Insert Sunday afternoon Kipp here.

3pm - 400g Haddock, small portion of new potato's, broc and peas.

5.30 - 300g Plaice, cauliflour cheese, peas.

7.30 - Shake

9.30 - Shake /w milk

Forgot to add, weighed in @ a midgies over 19st 5 this morning.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> Well im hapy with this weekends food, been bang on the money. Absolutely on the button with everything, times, amounts etc
> 
> Today has gone -
> 
> 9am Shake, vits, oils, 40mcg clen, creatine. (Lie in, got woken up by the lad want dropping off for paint-balling. So did the taxi thing and came back had breakfast)
> 
> 9.30 - 4 boiled eggs, 2 toast, 2 bacon
> 
> 10.45 - Gym. Pre Gym bcaa tabs. Workout drink - Creatine, Glutamine, BCAA's - Powerade.
> 
> 12.00 - Shake and cereal bar.
> 
> Insert Sunday afternoon Kipp here.
> 
> 3pm - 400g Haddock, small portion of new potato's, broc and peas.
> 
> 5.30 - 300g Plaice, cauliflour cheese, peas.
> 
> 7.30 - Shake
> 
> 9.30 - Shake /w milk
> 
> Forgot to add, weighed in @ a midgies over 19st 5 this morning.


Thats another 2lb gone is it no :thumb:


----------



## Guest

19st 4. That is all!


----------



## Guest

Monday was a none training day, so just stuck regimented with diet. Work food bang on, bar half a sarnie @ 4.

Todays food been on the button, chicken and rice quickly becoming a pain again. Changed to Mince for tomorrows food.

Chest and Tri's tonight.

Usual Warmup, usual routine.

Wasnt particularly strong tonight for some reason, getting tired very quickly.

*Inc Db Press. Maxed @ 60k x4*

*
Flat Hammer Machine 3sets Maxed @ 4plates a side x8*

*
Machine Flys's Maxed 3sets @ Stack x 13*

*
Dips 5 sets of 10 @ BW*

Dropped Cables as it irritates my elbow, been fine so far.

*OH EZTri Extension 2sets Maxed 20k a side x10*

*
Psuhdowns superset with reverse grip Pushdowns 2sets*

Home cocopops, shake. Give it an hour and its spag bol minus the spag. :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Good stuff Dave:thumbup1: You can't be a million miles off your target weight now?


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Good stuff Dave:thumbup1: You can't be a million miles off your target weight now?


Not a clue m8, still a bit round the mid section, but its going!

Id imagine 18st ish would be about right, god knows m8, im just going to keep goign till i think i look good.


----------



## Replicator

hows the elbow and knee


----------



## Guest

Replicator said:


> hows the elbow and knee


Both are fine m8, felt the elbow a little when training but no pain, just aware of it.

Knee been fine m8, it always is until I squat.


----------



## biglbs

Dave your elbow,both mine played up big time this year,one fixed today ,turned out probs with ulna joint one treatment should do it,though need to let it calm down after.Just a thought,mine done on bench.


----------



## Milky

Replicator said:


> hows the elbow and knee


Ask him how his balls are ?

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Ask him how his balls are ?
> 
> :lol:


Hahaha. Its ok ill drop the little squirrel faced cnut tomorrow.

Fcuker sucker punched me right in the balls this afternoon, he managed to hammer both of them. obviously i took it like a champ, but was crying on the inside haha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Hahaha. Its ok ill drop the little squirrel faced cnut tomorrow.
> 
> Fcuker sucker punched me right in the balls this afternoon, he managed to hammer both of them. obviously i took it like a champ, but was crying on the inside haha


FTR chaps, we all found it hilarious...

:lol:


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate.

Sorry not popped in recently.

Hows training going?


----------



## Replicator

Hope all your injuries heal up for ye big man

Take care


----------



## Guest

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate.
> 
> Sorry not popped in recently.
> 
> Hows training going?


Trainings going good ta pal, all time low weight wise lookign leaner by the week. Getting somewhere near now. Hopefully by the new year / feb ish will be where i want to be.



Replicator said:


> Hope all your injuries heal up for ye big man
> 
> Take care


PM'd you m8y


----------



## Guest

Morning folks, wide awake at my usual time this morning. Weekdays would have no problem sleeping in, weekend im up at the crack of a sparrows fart, wide awake @6am always the way!

Anyway, bit of an update.

Not trained since wed, elbows been quite painful its actually started now in both elbows, wondering if it could be the clen? Had a quick read about this morning and found a few people had the same sore tendon and cramp feeling while on clen so this could be it? Im not sure?

Diet has been bang on, bar yesterday.

Job we were on was a nightmare it was 100mph from the get go, didnt stop for brew or dinner, tarmacking in the pitch black, cant grumble really had a couple of easy jobs this week.

Managed 3 shakes, and a chicken and stuffing sarnie from the shop (It was supposed to be my cheat day, only day I literally couldnt eat, wasnt a happy bunny!)

Got home had 2 homemade chicken burgers, 2x chicken breasts rolled in spicy bread crumbs, wholemeal barms, salad, bbq sauce. LOVELY JUBBLY! Pretty much went straight to bed after that, was knackered.

Just off'd the wife to work so its food > gym (back or legs depending how the elbows / knee holds out, fcuk me im falling to pieces haha) > trafford centre, need a t-shirt, off out to a mates 30th tonight should be a good un.

Anyway, enjoy your weekend chaps, 3 week till chrimbo cant wait for the 2 week off concentrate on the diet, gym and resting ooooh yes!


----------



## tyramhall

Dave said:


> Morning folks, wide awake at my usual time this morning. Weekdays would have no problem sleeping in, weekend im up at the crack of a sparrows fart, wide awake @6am always the way!
> 
> Anyway, bit of an update.
> 
> Not trained since wed, elbows been quite painful its actually started now in both elbows, wondering if it could be the clen? Had a quick read about this morning and found a few people had the same sore tendon and cramp feeling while on clen so this could be it? Im not sure?
> 
> Diet has been bang on, bar yesterday.
> 
> Job we were on was a nightmare it was 100mph from the get go, didnt stop for brew or dinner, tarmacking in the pitch black, cant grumble really had a couple of easy jobs this week.
> 
> Managed 3 shakes, and a chicken and stuffing sarnie from the shop (It was supposed to be my cheat day, only day I literally couldnt eat, wasnt a happy bunny!)
> 
> Got home had 2 homemade chicken burgers, 2x chicken breasts rolled in spicy bread crumbs, wholemeal barms, salad, bbq sauce. LOVELY JUBBLY! Pretty much went straight to bed after that, was knackered.
> 
> Just off'd the wife to work so its food > gym (back or legs depending how the elbows / knee holds out, fcuk me im falling to pieces haha) > trafford centre, need a t-shirt, off out to a mates 30th tonight should be a good un.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your weekend chaps, 3 week till chrimbo cant wait for the 2 week off concentrate on the diet, gym and resting ooooh yes!


No idea whats causing the pain but dont over do it mate


----------



## Milky

Was up from 2 till half 5 mate, gutted isnt in it.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Was up from 2 till half 5 mate, gutted isnt in it.


Aye bobbins m8, the outlaws landed yet?


----------



## Rob68

How scary is that ... 3 weeks till xmas lol

Have a good weekend mucka hope you sort your elbows to :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> How scary is that ... 3 weeks till xmas lol
> 
> Have a good weekend mucka hope you sort your elbows to :thumbup1:


Cheers hunni :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Cheers hunni :thumb:


Dave not on the public forum please pal ive told u before :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Morning ya great northern lump...


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Morning ya great northern lump...


Morning mucka


----------



## Milky

Dave:3692710 said:


> Aye bobbins m8, the outlaws landed yet?


3 o clock yesterday mate.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> 3 o clock yesterday mate.


Enjoy your shopping :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Hope your elbows get sorted mate. My problem comes from years of heavy presses and dips - heavy presses are your speciality so don't keep working those elbows and give them a chance to recover or you'll end up needing a long break like myself. I have this...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tendinosis

Have a good weekend mate:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Just got back from my mates 30th, few mates ive not seen in years. Good night tbh.

I wasnt really in the mood for drinking so had about 5 bottles and had enough, Laura was the same. Both looked at each other and said "Takeaway" so we came home early haha.

Few of the lads commenting how much weight ive lost and how big ive got now which was nice, all the more drive to keep going.

Just waiting on my Salt n pepper ribs, chicken n sweetcorn soup, prawn toast to land and thats getting demolished then im off to bed. Up early again with Con for rugby, he's off to preston playing away so im dropping him at the club and coming home.

Drop him off and its shoulders day in the gym.


----------



## Rob68

Dont forget if you get a few spare mins this week Dave,get your excuses ready for the derby next week :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Dont forget if you get a few spare mins this week Dave,get your excuses ready for the derby next week :whistling:


3 points clear you say? :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> 3 points clear you say? :lol:


Oooooh matey you dont really want to be going there again do you ... sure you were boasting last season about being ... erm what was it now..... ahhh yes 8 points clear ... and we all know what happened there :whistling: ..... just saying like ....


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Oooooh matey you dont really want to be going there again do you ... sure you were boasting last season about being ... erm what was it now..... ahhh yes 8 points clear ... and we all know what happened there :whistling: ..... just saying like ....


Aye I remember you jammy cnuts pipping it in the dying minutes of the season, and some shoddy QPR defending.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Aye I remember you jammy cnuts pipping it in the dying minutes of the season, and some shoddy QPR defending.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

We will have to get a gym session in over the hols m8, put you through your paces.


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> We will have to get a gym session in over the hols m8, put you through your paces.


No worries mate will be up for that :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate. Hows your elbows?


----------



## Guest

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. Hows your elbows?


Morning mucka, they arnt too bad this morning. Will soon see when I get to the gym @ 10.

Going to do a push session, skipped a couple of sessions to let them heal up a bit see whats what today. Hopefully get it done without any mishap.

********************************

Food and what not so far.

0600 - 3 scoop Shake /w Oats, vits, oils, glutamine, creatine, 80mcg clen, 400mg test (forgot to jab yesterday)

0800 - 1 wholemeal toast, 2 boiled eggs. Had to force them down..

Just not hungry this morning, will get another shake down me in an hour or so. At least get some protein in me.

Got my 2 banana's and gym drink ready to go. (BCAA, glutamine, creatine, powerade)

Just off to go see my neice's and nephew's do the uncle dave thing for the morning.

Have a good un chaps


----------



## Rob68

Was it you Dave or @liam0810 that told me about place down in ancoats to get bloods done etc ?

http://www.manchesterpublichealthdevelopment.org/mphds/drugs/drugs-reports.html


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Was it you Dave or @liam0810 that told me about place down in ancoats to get bloods done etc ?
> 
> http://www.manchesterpublichealthdevelopment.org/mphds/drugs/drugs-reports.html


Must have been Liam m8, Ive never heard of that.


----------



## flinty90

Morning you big fcukin sexual tyrranasaurous X


----------



## Guest

Gym done, hard session!!!

*Chest, Shoulders and Tri's*

*
*

*
Warmup. Stretches Light Presses, raises f/s/r. Stayed away from DB's today, they tend to hit my elbows more, just needed to get it done tbh. *

*
*

*
Hammer Str Bench Machine. 4 sets. Maxed @ 80k ES x7*

*
Shouler Press Machine 4 sets. Maxed @ 40k ES x8*

*
Dips. 3 sets @ Body weight to failure. Wasnt counting*

*
Side DB Raises. 3 sets. Maxed @ 20k x8*

*
Machine Fly. 2 sets x Stack to failure. 2 sec pause in middle.*

*
Tricep Extensions 2 sets x Stack to failure.*

Some cereal down me now and a shake. Then its lamb shanks and veg for dinner.

Weight was the same 19.4 on the button


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Morning you big fcukin sexual tyrranasaurous X


Morning mucka, hows u?


----------



## liam0810

Rob68 said:


> Was it you Dave or @liam0810 that told me about place down in ancoats to get bloods done etc ?
> 
> http://www.manchesterpublichealthdevelopment.org/mphds/drugs/drugs-reports.html


It was me mate. The pump clinic its called. Fella is called Gary and he's sound


----------



## Guest

Missus went to a wholesalers this afternoon up in Levenshulme.



















6kg Chicken breast

2kg Lean Minced Beef

2kg Diced Beef

1kg Lamb Chops

1kg Pollock (Fish)

1kg Pangasius (Fish)

£46 - Winner!

Should do me a fortnight or so, lovely jubbly.


----------



## Milky

Bargain there mate.


----------



## Rob68

liam0810 said:


> It was me mate. The pump clinic its called. Fella is called Gary and he's sound


Cheers pal couldnt remember who told me gonna see if i can get there this week sometime



Dave said:


> Missus went to a wholesalers this afternoon up in Levenshulme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6kg Chicken breast
> 
> 2kg Lean Minced Beef
> 
> 2kg Diced Beef
> 
> 1kg Lamb Chops
> 
> 1kg Pollock (Fish)
> 
> 1kg Pangasius (Fish)
> 
> £46 - Winner!
> 
> Should do me a fortnight or so, lovely jubbly.


Nice mate, cheap as that lot ... ive just bought a beenie hat in kendals for nearly the same price as all that :wacko: :no: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Been a busy boy today!

Tree up, window lights done, shopping done, rugby, gym... im knackered!

Just sat down now, tea is on fish with chilly's and veg


----------



## biglbs

Hi buddy,hope training is good.


----------



## Guest

Aye all's well ta m8, just got back from the gym now.

One of the lads in work wanted to see what I did on my back day, so unleashed the fury on him haha.

*High Lever Pulldowns 4 sets*

*
CG Low Row 4 sets*

*
WG Lat Pulldowns 4 sets*

*
Nautilus Pullover 4 sets*

*
*

*
Supersets Flat Bar Pushdowns Normal Grip / Underhand Grip 10 x 10 2 sets*

*
CGBP 3 sets*

Elbow still giving me grief on the Pulldowns, so dropped the weight no pain and went to failure with reps. it was fine on rows and pushes.

Had my mate hit complete failure on everything, by the end he couldnt pull his keys out of his pocket haha. He'll be sore tomorrow!

Its weird the way he trains, he's very strict on his movements but does silly amounts of reps on everything, he couldnt quite get his head around the 4-8 thing I do for failure. He soon realised it hurts when we found his failure weights + partials.


----------



## biglbs

My elbow is 70% better,i swear it hurt on pulldowns and shaving with left hand,around neck,you been yet?(retorical Q)


----------



## Guest

eerrrrmmm :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Bit of a pic update. Still a fat cnut but muscles coming through haha.

Had my little camerawife person do some more photo's


----------



## Milky

"Jimmy, can Dave come with us tomorow "

And

SEND !!!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> "Jimmy, can Dave come with us tomorow "
> 
> And
> 
> SEND !!!


 :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Bit of a pic update. Still a fat cnut but muscles coming through haha.
> 
> Had my little camerawife person do some more photo's


You big lump spoilt them 2 pics didnt ya ... 2 steps to the right,would have been a more pleasurable pic :lol:

Nice sesh by the way mucka whats weight down to now ?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> You big lump spoilt them 2 pics didnt ya ... 2 steps to the right,would have been a more pleasurable pic :lol:
> 
> Nice sesh by the way mucka whats weight down to now ?


19.4 m8


----------



## Rob68

Not to sure if that old neighbour of yours is impressed with your Christmas decorations Dave



:lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Saw you at work earlier mate,only recognised by the old avi you had,thumbs up...


----------



## Guest

Not a bad few days at work so far, although its "fcuk them over friday" tomorrow so that can all change.

Got home about quarter past 4 ish so bang on time wise, just been aching something rotten today. Back and arms are in pieces! Its either delayed doms from tues or that clen, feel like im literally falling to pieces.

But got to soldier on...

Anyway food wise, been a good week bar today ofc, forgot my bag with all my food in so had to make doo.

Breakfast was bacon and egg on toast, dinner was turkey, stuffing, onions and gravy on a big barm, my god it was immense! Thats about it food wise, 3 shakes through the day, tonights tea is 500odd gram steak and green veg.

Then its straight to bed, bolloxed!

No training tonight, just about defrosted out of the bath and its scruffs on, food and bed!


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Saw you at work earlier mate,only recognised by the old avi you had,thumbs up...
> View attachment 103256


You was in Manc land or you taking the p...?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Not to sure if that old neighbour of yours is impressed with your Christmas decorations Dave
> 
> View attachment 103190
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Haha superb that pic


----------



## Guest

Chest and Tri's done.

Went to the gym with a mate from work again, it looks like he's the new "gym buddy"

*Flat Bench 4 sets*

*
Cable Crossovers 4 sets*

*
Dips 4 sets*

*
Machine Fly 3 sets*

*
*

*
OH EZbar Tri press 3 sets.*

Done.

Home to a shake, and half a chicken and salad.

Strength seems to be dwindling away a little but still hitting the failures so not too fussy.

Am seriously considering just jumping straight back on a bulk, keeping to this diet over christmas is going to kill me, so just thinking about hitting it hard, test, deca, dbol and get some decent food down me and plenty of it over the holiday and then diet down come Feb ish?

What do you think?

Really am in 2 minds.


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Chest and Tri's done.
> 
> Went to the gym with a mate from work again, it looks like he's the new "gym buddy"
> 
> *Flat Bench 4 sets*
> 
> *
> Cable Crossovers 4 sets*
> 
> *
> Dips 4 sets*
> 
> *
> Machine Fly 3 sets*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> OH EZbar Tri press 3 sets.*
> 
> Done.
> 
> Home to a shake, and half a chicken and salad.
> 
> Strength seems to be dwindling away a little but still hitting the failures so not too fussy.
> 
> Am seriously considering just jumping straight back on a bulk, keeping to this diet over christmas is going to kill me, so just thinking about hitting it hard, test, deca, dbol and get some decent food down me and plenty of it over the holiday and then diet down come Feb ish?
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Really am in 2 minds.


HaHa. This is where a bit of planning comes in mate I had to re-jig my 6 week bulks/6 week cuts to incorporate Christmas, and my current cycle for that matter. All this stuff we do is hard enough without letting it affect the festive period. I'll be coming off my cycle just before Christmas and have a little 8 week run on my trt dose only before starting up a new test and deca cycle. I'll eat what I like for a week or so - no change there you might say lol - then ease off a bit into the New Year and I should be in a fairly lean place with the 6 week cut preceding the return to cycling. Should get a decent rebound that way.


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> HaHa. This is where a bit of planning comes in mate I had to re-jig my 6 week bulks/6 week cuts to incorporate Christmas, and my current cycle for that matter. All this stuff we do is hard enough without letting it affect the festive period. I'll be coming off my cycle just before Christmas and have a little 8 week run on my trt dose only before starting up a new test and deca cycle. I'll eat what I like for a week or so - no change there you might say lol - then ease off a bit into the New Year and I should be in a fairly lean place with the 6 week cut preceding the return to cycling. Should get a decent rebound that way.


Aye m8, was thinking about it last night.

Only 2 week till we break up now then its 2 week off then its pretty much all over. No point in me going back on, my cruise will see me right through the holiday so will just like you say, have a week off diet.

Hopefully I wont put too much on, ill stay mindful but still eat.

You are lucky in that respect m8, I can look at food and put weight on.

Keep things the way they are, cruise until after xmas and ny, then hit it hard!


----------



## Mingster

I am lucky tbf. A couple of months back I worked out where my 6 week cuts/bulks would leave me over Christmas and realised I was approaching the end of a cut for Christmas week lol. That wouldn't do so I've actually been doing 5 week cut/bulks for the last couple of months which now means I start a new bulk for Christmas week. I've also got my bloods and other tests booked in for the tail end of February so it will coincide with a break from the gear. If I stick to 5 weeks for the next two cycles I will just be coming off a cut when my next burst of aas is due so it all fits together nicely


----------



## biglbs

Slacking Dave your normaly on board for Sunday early crew,shaggin i suppose...


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Slacking Dave your normaly on board for Sunday early crew,shaggin i suppose...


Just finished m8! :lol: Am just reading through it all now


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Just finished m8! :lol: Am just reading through it all now


With a wet willy too,lol what ye upta?


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> With a wet willy too,lol what ye upta?


Just made us all a brew and got the porridge on for soft lad, they are playing at home today so doesnt need to be up too early.

Then its gym @ 11, and tonight its out for a meal to Est Est Est (italian I think?) on the missus work doo.

You?


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Just made us all a brew and got the porridge on for soft lad, they are playing at home today so doesnt need to be up too early.
> 
> Then its gym @ 11, and tonight its out for a meal to Est Est Est (italian I think?) on the missus work doo.
> 
> You?


Proper Sunday,her work is brave having it on a Sunday!!!! how many sickies tomoz with 'FOOD POISONING'?


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Proper Sunday,her work is brave having it on a Sunday!!!! how many sickies tomoz with 'FOOD POISONING'?


She's the boss mate so they have to answer to her haha.

They deserve a medal working with her tbh....


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> She's the boss mate so they have to answer to her haha.
> 
> They deserve a medal working with her tbh....


hahaha,don't i look a cvnt!!! pmsl what is the companies purpose?


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> hahaha,don't i look a cvnt!!! pmsl what is the companies purpose?


Its a goldsmiths m8


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Its a goldsmiths m8


Nice,busy time of year for them then!


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Nice,busy time of year for them then!


Aye shes working 7 days a week now till xmas, its trafford center aswell so silly busy and open till 11 at night now.


----------



## tyramhall

Dave said:


> Aye shes working 7 days a week now till xmas, its trafford center aswell so silly busy and open till 11 at night now.


Was there the other morning about 10.30. It was hammered!


----------



## Guest

Righty bit of an update while im bored waiting for gear at work. (Nice easy day again @Milky hahaha)

Diet been ok(ish) am getting very hungry through the day again.

Last time I trained was Sunday with milky, did shoulders usual routine so wont bore you.

Dropped the clen 4 days ago, aches seem to be going so must have been that.

Weight wise still 19.4, so thats ok given the few bits of cheating.

Think this is my 3rd week on cruise, feeling more like myself again now nice and calm.

Gym tonight hopefully get legs done knee permitting. Not had any myther with it for a few week so hopefully it will be right.

Elbow is still bad, dont get much chance to rest it at work. Either shoveling or rakeing all time so always on the go.

Hopefully xmas see me right.

1 week on friday we break up, cant fcuking wait! 2 week off!

Thats about it, excuse the typing im on my phone and its on its way out.

Have a good un chaps.


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate. Dont envy you working out in this!


----------



## Milky

Tw*t.

That is all.


----------



## Guest

Gym done, back session. Thought it best to leave legs till weekend hopefully see this flu off. Been feeling like hammered **** most of the day, headache and full to the brim of snot haha. Needed to get a session in tho.

*Racks. Maxed @ 240 3x3. Reps of 5 going up in 40's to warmup. Plus note, grip has again vastly improved. Grip is good upto 220, it did start to fade on rep 5. And could quite keep hold @240*

*
CG Low Row 4 sets. Maxed @ stack x8, dropped to half and failed again.*

*
WG Lat PD. Elbow was screaming on this aswell, did 1 set half stack to failure and left it.*

*
Nautilus Pullover 5 sets. Maxed @ stack x12, again dropped to ¾ and failed again.*

*
*

*
DB Curls. 3 sets*

*
Couldnt do hammers again elbow on fire, ok tho on normal curls?? Cant explain that one?*

*
*

Ok session, hit my failures so thats all that counts. Elbow and knee becoming a real pain, will get it looked at on my 2 week off.

Shake, vits and oils. Got a steak ready for the go in an hour or so, have that with some green beans, then hit the wanking pitt with a brew get an early night.

Diet today been bang on the money, no deviations at all. Followed to the tee.

Well thats about it have a good un folks.


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Gym done, back session. Thought it best to leave legs till weekend hopefully see this flu off. Been feeling like hammered **** most of the day, headache and full to the brim of snot haha. Needed to get a session in tho.
> 
> *Racks. Maxed @ 240 3x3. Reps of 5 going up in 40's to warmup. Plus note, grip has again vastly improved. Grip is good upto 220, it did start to fade on rep 5. And could quite keep hold @240*
> 
> *
> CG Low Row 4 sets. Maxed @ stack x8, dropped to half and failed again.*
> 
> *
> WG Lat PD. Elbow was screaming on this aswell, did 1 set half stack to failure and left it.*
> 
> *
> Nautilus Pullover 5 sets. Maxed @ stack x12, again dropped to ¾ and failed again.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> DB Curls. 3 sets*
> 
> *
> Couldnt do hammers again elbow on fire, ok tho on normal curls?? Cant explain that one?*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Ok session, hit my failures so thats all that counts. Elbow and knee becoming a real pain, will get it looked at on my 2 week off.
> 
> Shake, vits and oils. Got a steak ready for the go in an hour or so, have that with some green beans, then hit the wanking pitt with a brew get an early night.
> 
> Diet today been bang on the money, no deviations at all. Followed to the tee.
> 
> Well thats about it have a good un folks.


Nice session Dave. I'd go carefully with that elbow. Hammers were one of the exercises that caused mine to flare up...


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Nice session Dave. I'd go carefully with that elbow. Hammers were one of the exercises that caused mine to flare up...


Aye m8, soon as I picked them up and moved it I knew it was a no go. Just put them straight down.


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Aye m8, soon as I picked them up and moved it I knew it was a no go. Just put them straight down.


My elbows have improved no end since I gave them a rest. My right elbow feels as good as new but there's still some pain in the left. They need a fair bit more rest yet though, or I'll end up back where I was in a crack. It's frustrating but needs to be done. Being on my sickbed atm makes it a little easier lol.


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> My elbows have improved no end since I gave them a rest. My right elbow feels as good as new but there's still some pain in the left. They need a fair bit more rest yet though, or I'll end up back where I was in a crack. It's frustrating but needs to be done. Being on my sickbed atm makes it a little easier lol.


Aye just had a read of your journal m8, seems to be on the mend a little. Never had shingles (touch wood!) supposed to be very painful tho.

Hope it sorts itself out soon for you m8


----------



## Mingster

Cheers mate.

It is very painful, especially on your head ffs lol...


----------



## Rob68

Ignore Ming Dave,he drugged up on meds at present ... Heavy hammers supersetted with squats mate ... you know it makes sense :whistling: ........... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Ignore Ming Dave,he drugged up on meds at present ... Heavy hammers supersetted with squats mate ... you know it makes sense :whistling: ........... :lol:


Ill do the squats with sore leg forward aswell just for you m8. haha

Nice and early finish today, would have been really early but the dipshit lad im working with forgot his house keys so had to go back across salford again to pick his keys up, traffic everywhere.

Numb as a ghurka's forskin the lad is! He is one of those lads you would have absolutely no remorse in kicking each and every tooth out of his head and putting him through as much pain as you physically could.

Wanna be mma tool, always boasting about being in prison etc.

Proper knob! Just happens to be the bosses son, so he just gets a good warning every now and again. @Milky loves him! :lol:

Anyway, easy day tbh just soaked right through, but finished @ 2 so happy days!

Showered, shaved and full of beans so its gym time I think! Chest session in then tomorrow off.


----------



## Milky

He will fight any one of us " one on one " mate so watch your lip !

Next time he gives it the big licks mention him getting battered outside the Pal :lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> He will fight any one of us " one on one " mate so watch your lip !
> 
> Next time he gives it the big licks mention him getting battered outside the Pal :lol:


Daddy boss or not m8, id have no remorse knocking him down a peg or 12. He really is a walking jeremy kyle case that lad.


----------



## Guest

Chest done, good session strength was firing so alls well.

*Warmup - Cuff work and light presses.*

*
*

*
Hammer Bench - 5 sets. Maxed @ 90k Each side x6, dropped to 40k es and again to failure.*

*
Inc DB 2 sets - 40k x12. 55k x8fail*

*
Cable Crossovers - 4 sets. Maxed @ 2 from stack x8, dropped to half then again to failure.*

*
Machine Fly - 2 sets @ stack x failure*

*
Dips - 3 sets BW failure*

*
Flat Bar Pushdowns (Normal Grip), superset with Underhand. 2 sets both Failure.*

*
*

*
PWO Cardio - 10 mins lvl 8 stairs, was ready for death at the end. My cold still in full force so not feeling 100%.*

Plenty strong enough, must have been an off day last week.

Weighed in @ 19st 5 so not too bad weight wise.

Thats about it from here, just waiting on tea coming (Tandoori Chicken and salad) and its an early night I think


----------



## Guest

Well as per none working day Im wide awake at 6.

Reading @Milky's post yesterday about fitness, I went for a run this morning. Not done this for years, cant remember the last time I went for a run outside of the gym?

My fitness is awful!










1.66 mile in total. Had to stop about the mile mark, if I hadnt Id have fallen over, legs were gone, lungs were ready to pop and heart on brink of failure!

Walked a short way caught my breath and gave it my all to get home.

Absolutley bolloxed! This running lark cant be any good for you, I feel sick as fcuk now haha

Sat here now, feet up nice brew listening to the rain on the windows. Just the light of the xmas tree on, lovely jubbly.


----------



## biglbs

Nothing like breakin in gently buddy

absolutely nothing......... :lol:


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Nothing like breakin in gently buddy
> 
> absolutely nothing......... :lol:


Haha, its got to be all or nothing m8. Some poor woman walking her dog in the park walked right through the mud to avoid me because im bumbling up the path out of breath. Think the dog felt sorry for me tho..


----------



## Milky

Eye opener mate isnt it.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Eye opener mate isnt it.


It is m8, calves are still on fire now! Cant be any good for you that running lark


----------



## Tassotti

Nice one Dave. That will be the hardest one. All easy from now on ...yeah right


----------



## Guest

Legs done, nice and early this morning. Knee was ok(ish)

*5 mins Stairs warmup lvl 8*

*
*

*
Hack Squat Machine - 5 sets. Maxed @ +120k x8, Knee pulling so dropped weight to 100 and did 2 sets to failure.*

*
Leg Extension - 4 sets. Maxed @ stack x8, dropped by half and again failure.*

*
DB Box Squats - Maxed @60kdb's x8, again dropped weight and hit failure again. *

*
Ham Curls - 4 sets Maxed @ 2off stack x10, dropped and again failure.*

*
Standing calf Raises - 4 sets. Maxed @ stack x13fail x10fail, dropped weight and went again toes in.*

*
*

*
Went for 10 mins on stairs to finish off, managed 7 and legs were ready for popping.*

Knee wasnt too bad today tbh, felt it pulling on the heavier hacks, but like said could be onto a winner with the DB squats? Possibly due to not being leant over the knee as much on way down? God knows?

Calves and Hams were very strong today, just didnt seem to tire easy. Good session in all, enjoyed it.

Shake and cereal bar in the car on route home, and went and did my uncle routine to go see them before xmas.

Was laughing at my brothers little girl Liv, I said to her "Have you wrote santa a letter then?" She said "You dont need to write him letters any more uncle dave, he's already e-mailed me anyway..." haha, shes only 5, brilliant.

Anyway home now, 6 eggs in the pan boiling, 2 toast on, cup of tea ready and its chill out time for me for the rest of the day. Lou working, Con @ rugby till 4, happy days.


----------



## Guest

Legs are in pieces this morning, not one part not on fire. Walking about like a wrong un


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Legs are in pieces this morning, not one part not on fire. Walking about like a wrong un


Oh what a shame :whistling: ........

Enjoy your day :lol:


----------



## Guest

Nice and peaceful day today at work, should be done plenty early enough, straight to the gym and get shoulders done.

Diet the past few days been ok, no derails just a little short if anything tbh, not been finishing my work food.

Nice and easy week to finish this week good wind down. Will be relaxing on the diet over the 2 week hols, not going mad just mindful.

Then Jan it's full steam ahead, aiming for 18st and see where I am, if I'm somewhere near it will be pack on the size time, clean as I can.

Routine won't be changing, it works for me so it's just plod on and keep consistent.

Will post back tonight with routine and what not, have a good un chaps


----------



## flinty90

all sounding positive mate on all fronts... keep up the good work bro !!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> all sounding positive mate on all fronts... keep up the good work bro !!


Aye mate, it's going at least haha. Have to get a session in over the hols mate, either you down here or I'll come up your neck of the woods.


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Aye mate, it's going at least haha. Have to get a session in over the hols mate, either you down here or I'll come up your neck of the woods.


well anytime you want bro ... will be nice to see you again mate its been too long !!


----------



## Guest

Shoulders and Tri's done.

Usual warmup

*Shoulder press. (Smith machine, dbs were pulling on the old elbow). 5 Sets. Peak on set 4, drop weight and hit failure again.*

*
Side Raise. 4 sets. *

*
Rear Fly. 4 sets.*

*
Front Raise. 3 sets.*

*
*

*
Pushdowns Normal Grip superset with Reverse Grip 2 sets of 10 x 10, then fail x fail*

Strength a bit up and down today, not feeling so strong on Presses but raises had plenty of power. Hit the failures so good workout.

Protein arrived today, another 5k of vanilla Bulkpowders to go through.

Been an easy day again in work today, honestly never spent soo much time in the van. We are on day rate so its nice and steady, even their supervisor who is out with us is telling us to slow down.

We are getting a days allowance for an inspection hole to find services, took us 15 mins to find one yesterday (a days work). Done next to nothing today, 6ft trench 1200 deep, thats it. Done for 11, just had to hang about for their boss to photo it then backfill jobs a good un.

We already have fridays work done, so its turn up, sign in, have breaky in the cafe and go home. Job done, our gaffer already knows so hopefully be home in time for everybody loves raymond on friday haha.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Yo big fella, how's tricks.


----------



## Guest

Breeny said:


> Yo big fella, how's tricks.


Yalright mucka, all good ta pal. Just plodding along nicely. Dreading the amount of weight I know Ill put on over xmas haha

All much of a muchness in here tho m8, how bout yourself?


----------



## MURPHYZ

Dave said:


> Yalright mucka, all good ta pal. Just plodding along nicely. Dreading the amount of weight I know Ill put on over xmas haha
> 
> All much of a muchness in here tho m8, how bout yourself?


I've not trained at all since I last logged on in October I think, had some issues I wont put up in public view, I'm hoping it's all over now and I can get back to normal.


----------



## Guest

Breeny said:


> I've not trained at all since I last logged on in October I think, had some issues I wont put up in public view, I'm hoping it's all over now and I can get back to normal.


Ahh no good mucka, hope its all good now pal. Back at it :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Enjoy yor freedom for now, tw*t...

:lol:

You fancy a ride over to Wigan over the hols mate for a session with Log ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Enjoy yor freedom for now, tw*t...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> You fancy a ride over to Wigan over the hols mate for a session with Log ?


Aye can do m8, got to get a session in with @Rob68 and @flinty aswell over the hols.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye can do m8, got to get a session in with @Rob68 and @flinty aswell over the hols.


Yeah l'll have that mate if l am invited.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yeah l'll have that mate if l am invited.


Haha dont need to ask m8, always welcome


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Haha dont need to ask m8, always welcome


yep x 2


----------



## biglbs

I feel all left out down here


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> I feel all left out down here
> View attachment 104743


Only a drive away mucka. Get up here


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Only a drive away mucka. Get up here


I will next year,will bring caravan and family and do the rounds,will be great...


----------



## F.M.J

Didn't know you had a journal mate, a belated good luck! :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I will next year,will bring caravan and family and do the rounds,will be great...


first stop flintys palace bro x anytime


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> first stop flintys palace bro x anytime


Yup,that is already on midlands visits list...


----------



## Guest

Chest / Tri's Done.

*Usual warmup.*

*
*

*
Flat Hammer Machine. 5 sets. Maxed @ 80k a side x5, usual drop set (by half and again to failure.)*

*
Cable Crossovers. 4 sets. Maxed @ 3 off stack x9, then dropset*

*
Machine Fly 2 sets @ stack to failure, slow negatives*

*
OH EZ Extensions 2 sets @ 20k ES to failure. 12 and 9*

*
CGBP 100k 5x5 (Usual cables were being used to swapped to these)*

*
Dips. 3 sets @ BW 15, 10fail, 10fail *

Good session, hit all my fails again so thats all I need, food today been bob on, todays work food was 750g chicken, 120g rice, 2 shakes, 3ltrs water, split through the day, 2 meals, 2 shakes.

Had my 2nd shake on way home 3pm, and headed straight out to the gym.

Creatine, glutamine and bcaa's all done, just had my pwo cereal bar and waiting on my tea, half chicken with some tandoori sauce on it, salad and chick peas.

Nice easy day tomorrow, drop a tonne of gear off for one of the gangs, go to warrington, sign in, go for breakfast, come home. Job done haha

Been one of the easiest weeks ive ever worked this week, could have literally done our weeks work in 1 day, perks of day rate I suppose. Boss isnt bothered so alls well, Nice wind down for chrimbo.

Its rest and relax for 2 week, lovely jubbly!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Chest / Tri's Done.
> 
> *Usual warmup.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Flat Hammer Machine. 5 sets. Maxed @ 80k a side x5, usual drop set (by half and again to failure.)*
> 
> *
> Cable Crossovers. 4 sets. Maxed @ 3 off stack x9, then dropset*
> 
> *
> Machine Fly 2 sets @ stack to failure, slow negatives*
> 
> *
> OH EZ Extensions 2 sets @ 20k ES to failure. 12 and 9*
> 
> *
> CGBP 100k 5x5 (Usual cables were being used to swapped to these)*
> 
> *
> Dips. 3 sets @ BW 15, 10fail, 10fail *
> 
> Good session, hit all my fails again so thats all I need, food today been bob on, todays work food was 750g chicken, 120g rice, 2 shakes, 3ltrs water, split through the day, 2 meals, 2 shakes.
> 
> Had my 2nd shake on way home 3pm, and headed straight out to the gym.
> 
> Creatine, glutamine and bcaa's all done, just had my pwo cereal bar and waiting on my tea, half chicken with some tandoori sauce on it, salad and chick peas.
> 
> Nice easy day tomorrow, drop a tonne of gear off for one of the gangs, go to warrington, sign in, go for breakfast, come home. Job done haha
> 
> Been one of the easiest weeks ive ever worked this week, could have literally done our weeks work in 1 day, perks of day rate I suppose. Boss isnt bothered so alls well, Nice wind down for chrimbo.
> 
> Its rest and relax for 2 week, lovely jubbly!


Negged !


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Nice easy day tomorrow, drop a tonne of gear off for one of the gangs


Sounds dodgy lol

Enjoy the time off mate


----------



## Guest

The easy day soon got a bit harder m8, knew it was too good to be true.

Dropped the tarmac off for the hand lay gang, sets off to warrington, gets a phone call off jamie (lad whos shagging the bosses daughter) "we dont need you up here now Dave, we'll be done in a mo... phone our anthony (boss) and ask him what he wants you to do" soon as he said it i knew id been had over.

Ended up having to go pick one of the lads up from warrington then go to mcr city center and lay 16 tonne of topping with the hand lay gang. GUTTED!

Dirty little haslingden chav b'stard!

Just got in now so not too bad, just not the AM finish we had planned.


----------



## Guest

On a plus note, my cheat day has been quite good so far.

6am. Cereal and a shake

9am. Cafe - Breakfast Triple Sarnie (3 rounds of toast, 2 bacon, 2 sausage, 1 egg). had 2 of them :thumb:

Got KFC on the way home, Gladiator box meal (large) and 4 hot wings

Got a bottle of baileys in the fridge with my name on for tonight, and think it will be more than likely a take away for tea.


----------



## Guest

Been up since half 6 with the ball n chain, making her brew and breakfast and off hiring her to work.

Breakfast done, 3 scoop shake, 5g l glutamine, 5g creatine. Half hour later bowl of porridge.

Just about to have some egg on toast for meal 2, then its gym @10, get a legs session in.

Treated myself to some proper measurement scoops and some digital scales yesterday, so make meal times that bit more accurate.

Just relaxing watching some old Top Gear episodes until gym then its go time.


----------



## flinty90

do you have your glutamine 20 minutes before any food mate ???


----------



## Guest

Yes m8, glutamine before breakfast, dinner and bed. Creatine, breakfast and in my gym drink. BCAA's tabs before and after workout, and some bcaa powder in with the creatine gym drink


----------



## Guest

Legs done, bordering spewing mid session always a good sign...

*Stretches*

*
*

*
Hack Squats 4 sets.*

*
Leg Press 5 sets.*

*
Ham Curl 4 sets.*

*
Calf Raise 4 sets.*

*
*

*
20 min incline walk. speed 3.5 incl lvl 5-8*

Leg Presses seen me right off, got too 400k and nearly brought everything I had had this morning back up, that horrible cant breathe, dizzy, legs are about to go feeling. Bit of a rest and I was fine.

Went for reps today rather than strength, so all weight dropped a little so I could manage the reps, didnt drop below 10 reps for failure, warmups were sets of 20 > 15, failure was 10+

Did the usual peak then dropset on everything, seems to hit me well so its kind of sticking in the routine now.

The 20 mins on the treadmil was a killer aswell, loosened me off about 10 mins in, but after that was back in shin pumping, calves on fire, pain.

Varied the incline through, did 10 mins to loosen off flat, then upped speed to 3.5 and inc to lvl 8, then slowly dropped the incline off as I went, felt good tbh.

Session done, need some food in me, Starving!

BCAA's done, give it 15 mins and ill get a shake down me and get some food on the go.

Have a good weekend chaps


----------



## biglbs

Have a great weekend mate.


----------



## Guest

Chest done up at @loganator's gym with @Milky

Belting gym, and cracking session tbh. Really hard work.

*Flat Bench 4/5? working sets then entire drops set back down to 60k. Got to 140 max then dropped in 40's to failure back down to 60.*

*
Incline Press Machine as above. Was a single arm machine Maxed @ 40k ES, dropped right down to 20k, in 10's*

*
Incline DB Fly superset with Flat DB Fly 4 sets of both, cant remember weights on these, wasnt particularly heavy, just kept it strict and stretched, finished me off nicely anyway*

And done, chest was (still is) in bits! Couldnt even push my arms up after the dropsets. Killer session!

Really enjoyed it, good meeting @loganator's and his mate, both a right pair of strong cnuts, pair of them looking really well!

Thanks for having us mucka!



Pic from yesterday


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Chest done up at @loganator's gym with @Milky
> 
> Belting gym, and cracking session tbh. Really hard work.
> 
> *Flat Bench 4/5? working sets then entire drops set back down to 60k. Got to 140 max then dropped in 40's to failure back down to 60.*
> 
> *
> Incline Press Machine as above. Was a single arm machine Maxed @ 40k ES, dropped right down to 20k, in 10's*
> 
> *
> Incline DB Fly superset with Flat DB Fly 4 sets of both, cant remember weights on these, wasnt particularly heavy, just kept it strict and stretched, finished me off nicely anyway*
> 
> And done, chest was (still is) in bits! Couldnt even push my arms up after the dropsets. Killer session!
> 
> Really enjoyed it, good meeting @loganator's and his mate, both a right pair of strong cnuts, pair of them looking really well!
> 
> Thanks for having us mucka!


your welcome Dave thanks for coming with @Milky .....door is always open at Catts mate ,

totaly worthy session was had by all and really nice to meet you both , thanks again for coming up to us,

big leg sesh on thursday if you and milky change your minds ..........

Have a really good holiday chaps !

Loganator


----------



## Milky

cracking session mate and has to be one of the friendliest gyms l have ever been in, l mean a top top place.

Loved that machine as well, wish there was one at ours.


----------



## TELBOR

Merry Christmas Mate


----------



## Guest

U2 mucka, have a good un


----------



## liam0810

Happy Xmas bud!


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Happy Xmas bud!


You too mucka, have a good un pal.


----------



## Rob68

All the best pal :thumb:

Gaps closing already :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> All the best pal :thumb:
> 
> Gaps closing already :whistling:


All the fred west mucka, bah only 4 points m8. You've got plenty of draws yet haha


----------



## biglbs

Merry christmas my large friend


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Merry christmas my large friend


You too matey!


----------



## Guest

Hope you all had a good day.

We had a good un down at my mums, went and did the routine in the morning go see Laura's side of the family, give all the nieces and nephews their presents. Loved watching them open their prezzies.

Finished that and got to my mums for 1ish, couldnt say what I ate or drank, other than it was alot!

I know I finished a bottle of baileys off and 3/4 of a bottle of morgans spiced, so it was a good un! Feel fine this morning tho, just mad hungry!

Today its chill out on the food, eat whats left over then back to it, even NY day.

Tomorrow see's me back on schedule and back on track food and training wise.

Nothing else to report, no training today. gym shut so its bye bye from me.. until tomorrow!


----------



## Guest

Gym done with @Milky

*Cracking session, ended in me spewing my ring up at he side of my car.. lovely jubbly...*

*
*

*
WG LPD 4 working sets to maxiumum, then 2 dropsets lowering weight to failure each time then negative at last failure.*

*
High Lever Row. As above*

*
BO DB Row 5 strict sets.*

By this time I was ready for spewing my ring up so called it there, had done plenty!

Weigh in was a disgrace! 20st 1!!! FAT BASTARD!!! Weighed in @ 19. 5 on the 14th so thats 13lb in 2 week! Disgraceful!

Thats me done now, back on track food wise. Absolutely no cheating until im sub 19st


----------



## Guest

[queue geordie accent]

Day 1 in the Big Davey Diet house...

Righty it starts today, the missus has decided she wants to diet down a little aswell so its just made things the world easier for me.

If shes dieting she wont buy any crap in, when its just me she gets the world of crap in just to tempt me then sniggers when I walk past it (the horrible cnut)

So, todays plan of attack, no training today as I try and stick to a full day recovery

*0830 - Meal 1 - Porridge, Shake, and Supps*

*
1100 - Meal 2 - 300g Chicken Breast, 70g Basmati Rice, Green Veg*

*
1330 - Meal 3 - As Above*

*
1600 - Meal 4 - Shake*

*
1830 - Meal 5 - 350g Chicken Breast, Green Veg*

*
2100 - Meal 6 - Shake and Supps*

Breakdown, bit unsure how accurate this is, it just doesnt look right to me?










See how I get on with this, I know I struggled in work with it and had to up my carbs in order to keep going, but being at home and generally not doing more than.... (Ill leave you to fill in that blank) I should be fine.

I should have plenty of energy. Just waiting for my porridge to settle then im off for a walk to morrisons, get some bits in.

Nothing else planned for the day, so hope you have a good un.


----------



## TELBOR

Looks good Dave 

Defo will help with the missus dieting, mine does that too - buys shít when I'm being a good little boy pmsl

I'm sure you'll do well. See how hard it is when work starts up again.


----------



## Rob68

This is big brother ...... Can Dave go to the cardio room :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Yesterdays update, found diet extremely hard! Stuck to it tho! Was getting very hungry about an hour before I was due food, just tried to fill myself with water and kept to it.

Same again for today, got my chicken and steak defrosting in the kitchen as I type, scales at the ready.

Had a bit of a lie in this morning, didnt get up till half 8, had my strong coffee, its shake and oats time, then gym @ 10 do some shoulders

Diet will be identical to yesterdays bar some diced steak instead of chicken for meals 4 & 5.

Will post back later with weight, and routine etc etc

Have fun folks


----------



## Rob68

Where you up to with a cycle at present you on cruise mode ?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Where you up to with a cycle at present you on cruise mode ?


Yes m8, 200mg every 5th day. Got about 5 weeks till im finished on that then its back to Sus and Decca, am going to try a tbol frontload aswell this time, may just run the tbol right through depending how I get on. Dbol used to sky rocket my bp so had to be careful on them

Cross that bridge when I get to it. For now its focus on diet, up cardio and loose the weight while Im cruising.

How bout yourself?


----------



## Rob68

Gears all sorted for my next cycle just a case of when to start it,was gonna do it new years day,but cos ive been ill for a few weeks am gonna train and cardio for a few more weeks ...

Cos i didnt make the most of my 1st cycle ive got test n deca,but im leaning towards just doing a test cycle again at 600mg see what i can do with that ....


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Gears all sorted for my next cycle just a case of when to start it,was gonna do it new years day,but cos ive been ill for a few weeks am gonna train and cardio for a few more weeks ...
> 
> Cos i didnt make the most of my 1st cycle ive got test n deca,but im leaning towards just doing a test cycle again at 600mg see what i can do with that ....


Bang on m8, aye get your head into it and get cracking pal


----------



## Guest

Gym done, Shoulders day

RC Warmup, Light presses and Raises

*Seated DB Press. 4 sets 2 drop sets. 20k x10, 30k x10, 40k x10, 45k x9fail. Dropset 30k >Failure, 20k >Failure*

*
Side Raises As above, Maxed @ 20k x8, Dropset 15k and 10k both to failure*

*
Rear Delt Rows. Same again. No idea of weight, used machine.*

*Finished off with 20 mins incline walk @3.5 incl @8.*

Shoulders were on fire by the end of it. Good session.

Weighed in @ 20st on the button, it will be gone within the month!!!

Got in had my bcaa's and a shake. Gave it half hour and had 350g Fish with fresh lemon, 70g basmati rice.

Quick power hour on the couch then ready for the rest of the day


----------



## Milky

Going doing mine shortly mate, cant wiat.


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Gym done, Shoulders day
> 
> RC Warmup, Light presses and Raises
> 
> *Seated DB Press. 4 sets 2 drop sets. 20k x10, 30k x10, 40k x10, 45k x9fail. Dropset 30k >Failure, 20k >Failure*
> 
> *
> Side Raises As above, Maxed @ 20k x8, Dropset 15k and 10k both to failure*
> 
> *
> Rear Delt Rows. Same again. No idea of weight, used machine.*
> 
> *Finished off with 20 mins incline walk @3.5 incl @8.*
> 
> Shoulders were on fire by the end of it. Good session.
> 
> Weighed in @ 20st on the button, it will be gone within the month!!!
> 
> Got in had my bcaa's and a shake. Gave it half hour and had 350g Fish with fresh lemon, 70g basmati rice.
> 
> Quick power hour on the couch then ready for the rest of the day


Good to see it's not just me thats drop set mad lol ....nice one Dave , when you coming back to Catts with the Milkster?


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> Good to see it's not just me thats drop set mad lol ....nice one Dave , when you coming back to Catts with the Milkster?


Whenever m8, have to get something sorted pal


----------



## Rob68

Day 3 in the Big Davey diet house .....

Dave is sat scratching his nuts in his man utd pyjamas,while hugging his wayne rooney doll ........ :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Day 3 in the Big Davey diet house .....
> 
> Dave is sat scratching his nuts in his man utd pyjamas,while hugging his wayne rooney doll ........ :lol: :lol:


All lies! Id never wear PJ's haha


----------



## biglbs

YEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Guest

New Year Photo's, may be a little pished haha.

Dont even ask me what went on, Im still ****ing myself laughing hahah, great night!!


----------



## Milky

Fu*k me up and about at 3 am !!!

I was getting up for my first wee then !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Fu*k me up and about at 3 am !!!
> 
> I was getting up for my first wee then !


Nice:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Well fcuk me im rough!! :death:

Had a belting night tho


----------



## Guest

Well fcuk me this hangover is here to stay. Still rough! Not eaten a thing today bar 4 weetabix this morning.

Try and force a shake down me now and get a proper tea in me when Lou gets home...


----------



## flinty90

TUT TUT TUT no sympathy bro lol


----------



## Guest

Well today was a snap back to reality, got a phone call this morning @ 7am "Where are you?! You're supposed to be in work on a roller course" Lucky enough I was doing a bit of swatting up so had all the paperwork at the side of my bed the night before.

Noone had told me the dates had been moved forward to today, mine was marked for the 4th (Friday)

Anyway jumps up, quick wash, dressed and out the door. Pissed it, only dropped 5 points out of 145. Pass rate was 110

So food wise had nothing bar 2 pieces of toast until I got home @ 3pm.

Home Chicken breast and a bit of veg down me, and went to the gym.

*Chest / Tri's donedone usual routine and warmup, 4 sets of all, 2 sets working up in weight, 1 @ max No less than 6 to failure, half the weight and dropset again to failure*

*
*

*
Flat Bench *

*
Inc DB's*

*
Fly's*

*
Dips*

*
Pushdowns*

*
*

*
15 mins of cardio to finish off knackered!*

Come home to a shake /w oats, bcaa's etc

Hour later, 500g steak, roast peppers, tomato's, onions


----------



## Guest

Forgot to add, 19st 12 so dropping nicely


----------



## Guest

Back / Bi's / Forearms done, went with one of the lads from work so always good to have a bit of a spur on.

It was Rack pulls week so they went in nicely. Nice and strong all session bar Lat PD's these murder my arm once you get some decent weight on there. Just stayed @ half the stack and hit 2 failures rep wise. Went heavy on the rows and pulls to compensate.

*Warmup was light weights as per.*

*
*

*
Rack Pulls. 5 sets 3 warmup, 1 max weight (220x8fail), dropped to 140 and went again for fail. grip is still sound for 200k, struggling 200+ so used straps.*

*
WG Lat PD. 4 sets 2 warmup, 2 rep to failure.*

*
CG Low Row. 4 sets 2 warmup, 1 max @ 2 off stack x10fail, dropped to half then rep to fail again.*

*
DB Curls 3 sets. Arm fine with these, hammers is a no go.*

*
Forearm Rope Curls 2 sets to failure @5k.*

Weighed myself 19st 9, 5lb drop in 8 days? Wondering is its right or not? Same scales etc so no idea?

Diet been consistent bar this morning had to have a sarnie from greggs was starving and all I had with me was 14 eggs (8 yolk) chopped up and 4 pieces of best of both bread.

Forgot to take my chicken out of the freezer night before so had to make doo. Tbh the eggs filled me up brilliant just left my stomach a bit off, If you catch my drift (excuse the pun hrhr)

Other than todays fcuk up, this weeks food been bang on the money, no cheat day for me this week, I dont deserve one after the christmas blast.

Day off tomorrow, the legs on Sunday.


----------



## Guest

Todays food been bang on, little short if anything, missed dinner. Had an extra shake to make up for it.

Just been planning my next course, back to good old sus and deca it is. The wife has kindly offered to pay for it aswell, shes just got her xmas commission in which was alot more than she expected, fair play to her she worked hard.

So shes insisting we are both having a treat out of it. Suppose ill have to sex her later, shes a lucky girl haha.

Weeks

1 - 12 900mg Sus300

1 - 10 600mg Deca200

1 - 4 50mg ed Dbol or Tbol bit unsure yet. Need to have a read up, had BP probs on Dbol last time

Am going to have a read about, it could all change yet but thats the general idea. Should be staring in the next 3-4 week so need to get it sorted


----------



## biglbs

Take half d/bol with grapefruitThere is evidence that a chemical in grapefruit juice inhibit a cytochrome enzyme known as CYP3A4 .. CYP3A4 is a very important enzyme to degrade things from this system ...

Only certain drugs ( ones that use the CYP3A4 pathway) are effected by grapefruit juice ..

You see MANY steroidal compounds do go by route of CYP3A4 .. which means that you should likely adjust your dose( if using grapefruit juice).. Or you could see GREATLY increased effects .. Keep in mind though as potency is increased. So is the potential of side effects ..

Grapefruit juice is a CYP3A4 inhibitor.... things that require this enzyme for first pass processing dont get processed the same way ..


----------



## Guest

Cheers:thumb: @biglbs reps soon as I can give you more m8.

Busy morning so far, dropped Con off @ Rugby, straight to the gym and hammered legs, then back to rugby to watch him play.

Tried a new leg press machine this morning, turned out very good! Will be using it again rather than the sled version.










*Routine :*

*
Hack Squats 5 sets. Peak on 3 and 2x dropset*

*
HS Leg Press 5 sets. Single leg x10 x10 then both x15 = 1 set. Last 2 sets were to failure each leg then burnout on both legs. Quads were on fire after this, really good movement on that machine.*

*
Lying Ham Curls 5 sets. Peak @ 3, 2 x dropset to failure*

*
Standing Calf Raises, superset with Seated. 4 sets. 10 x 10. 3 sets of 15, then 4th to failure*

*
*

*
Managed 9 mins on the stairs after that, had every intention of doing 15 mins, but legs said NO!*

Was a struggle and a half getting down the stairs at the gym, legs were giving way haha and walking out into the smell of the tip next door doesnt do your stomach any favours either.

All said and done good session, I couldnt have done any more put it that way so happy with it.

Rugby was good they got beat but it was a very entertaining game none the less.

Dinner is on the go now, 400g haddock with fresh lemon and chilly, steamed veg and a few new potato's, lovely jubbly!

Get that down me and have a power nap for an hour or watch a film


----------



## biglbs

Thanks mate,i used to use one of these in 90's superb kit,especialy if working hams on negs too,feet high!

Reading my post sounds crap,but i used to put heals upto top edge and it realy smashed hams as well as belly of quads,feet spacing was paramount on that.


----------



## TELBOR

Those leg press machine are pretty are awesome!

Even I could do 300kg+ on them lol You'll píss that though


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Those leg press machine are pretty are awesome!
> 
> Even I could do 300kg+ on them lol You'll píss that though


Yes but you have carrot legs


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Yes but you have sexy legs


Aww, love you too  x


----------



## Rob68

Y`all right mucka hope ur well... nice session :thumbup1:

Got exactly same leg press in this new gym im at will give it a try next time instead of tother one ....


----------



## Guest

Food this week been next to perfect and weight is still on the fall. Needle just over 19st 8. So its heading in the right direction.

No cardio tonight felt fcuked after doing my weights, plus we had an hour of playing football this afternoon while we waited for tarmac, boys will be boys haha :lol:

*Chest, Tri's and Forearms done.*

*
*

*
Flat bench 4 sets, 2 dropsets*

*
Incline DB 2 sets, 2 drop*

*
Cable Crossovers 3 sets, 1 drop*

*
Dips 3 sets @ bw to failure*

*
*

*
OH EzBar Tri Extension 2 sets*

*
Tri Pushdown Normal Grip Superset with Underhand Grip. 2 sets*

*
*

*
Forearm Rope Curls 2 sets*

Well and truly done in after that, muscles are on fire! Got some roast beef and veggies to munch through and more of breaking bad to watch so im ofski!

Have a good un


----------



## biglbs

See it is all going well in here,what you weigh bud?


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> See it is all going well in here,what you weigh bud?


19.8 matey. Dropping slowly but surely


----------



## Guest

Shoulders / Tri's done with @Screwy, managed to pull him from under his rock and get the cnut back in the gym haha. He'll be sore tomorrow!

*Warmup, light raises f/s/r, RC cuff, and stretches*

*
*

*
Seated Db Press. 4 sets, Maxed @ 55k x8 + 2 dropsets 35xfailure, 25xfailure.*

*
Leaning Side Raises. 3 sets Maxed @ 20k x8 + 2 dropsets 15k, 10k both to failure*

*
Reverse Fly. 3 sets Stack x Failure*

*
Rear Delt Rows. 2 sets, 1 dropset*

*
*

*
OH Ez Bar Extensions 3 sets 15k x12, 20k x10, 25k xFailure ES *

Shoulders on fire, good and pumped.

Home to shake, 5 BCAA's and got some beef in the oven, missus having a sunday dinner, mine will be an abundance of meat, green veg and gravy


----------



## Guest

Righty fellas suggestions time, just planning my cycle due to start in next couple of week. Been having a good read about and throwing some options out. Cycle will be Sus / Deca / Dbol, aiming for as much size as possible, so diet will be overhauled aswell.

Dbol will be usual 50mg kickstart for 4 weeks

Sus and Deca doses have got me thinking, been reading up and some say to up the doses after the kickstart has finished so for example weeks 1-4 50mg dbol, 750sus, 450deca, then 5-12 900sus, 600deca

Or just run it 900/600 from weeks 1 - 12?

Suggestions?


----------



## Milky

Dave throw the post in the steroid section mate you may get more response :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Righty fellas suggestions time, just planning my cycle due to start in next couple of week. Been having a good read about and throwing some options out. Cycle will be Sus / Deca / Dbol, aiming for as much size as possible, so diet will be overhauled aswell.
> 
> Dbol will be usual 50mg kickstart for 4 weeks
> 
> Sus and Deca doses have got me thinking, been reading up and some say to up the doses after the kickstart has finished so for example weeks 1-4 50mg dbol, 750sus, 450deca, then 5-12 900sus, 600deca
> 
> Or just run it 900/600 from weeks 1 - 12?
> 
> Suggestions?


In your case, Dave, I'd go with the 900/600 from the off. When I start my next cycle in a few weeks it will be 900/600 test/deca but I'll be dropping the test to around 400 come week 5/6 as I prefer lower test than deca.

I'm a little strange lol...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Dave throw the post in the steroid section mate you may get more response :thumbup1:





Mingster said:


> In your case, Dave, I'd go with the 900/600 from the off. When I start my next cycle in a few weeks it will be 900/600 test/deca but I'll be dropping the test to around 400 come week 5/6 as I prefer lower test than deca.
> 
> I'm a little strange lol...


That was the only response I was looking for m8. Cheers ming


----------



## Guest

Day off from work, called off due to weather and not much on, so cant complain.

Legs done with @Milky

*Light warmups then got straight to it.*

*
*

*
**Hack Squat 3 sets. Last to failure as per.*

*
Leg Press 4 sets 1 dropset (10 left leg x10 right leg x15 both = 1 set) set 4 was failure, then dropset again all fails)*

*
Ham Curl 3 sets*

*
Calf Raises 3 sets*

Legs in pieces! Struggling walking so job done. Home, shake, give it an hour food, and sleep. Spend the rest of the day watching breaking bad.


----------



## Milky

Left the fu*king steamer on mate, come home to a house full of smoke !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Left the fu*king steamer on mate, come home to a house full of smoke !


Jesus lucky there m8! Least your veg is done tho hahaha


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Left the fu*king steamer on mate, come home to a house full of smoke !


Only so MRS Milkman tells you not to cook again a?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Jesus lucky there m8! Least your veg is done tho hahaha


No it was from cooking my chicken breast at half 10 mate !


----------



## Milky

Dave was it you telling me about a new MMA fighter who is knocking everyone out, maybe russian or something ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Dave was it you telling me about a new MMA fighter who is knocking everyone out, maybe russian or something ?


?? No m8


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> ?? No m8


Wonder who it was then ?

Making a big stir in the MMA world.


----------



## Guest

Gym done, being sat at home I cant cope with daytime tv. So went and did Chest and Tri's

*Incline Bench 4 sets, Maxed @ 120 x8, 1 drop @ 80k xfailure*

*
Dips 3 sets, Maxed @30k x9, 1 drop @ BW xfailure*

*
Machine Fly, 2 sets. xStack very slow and controlled both positive and negative, both to failure.*

*
Cable Crossovers. 3 sets, Maxed @ 9plates x9, 1 dropset @ 5plates xfailure*

*
CGBP 3 sets. Maxed @ 100k x5, dropset @ 60k xfailure*

*
Tri Pushdown 3 sets. Maxed @ stack x6. 2 dropsets both failure*

*
*

Managed 10 mins just on the stairs (HIIT) 1on 1off cardio, legs were/are in pieces from yesterday.

Bit of shopping on the way home, had my shake and breakfast bar PWO, now its food time 400g mince, green veg, oxo gravy!


----------



## Guest

So boredom hit again, so went to the gym. Really need to have a couple of days off to repair, my legs and chest are in pieces still.

Was watching a Dorian Yates clip on back last night, his routine is not very dissimilar to mine, just the order its done that is different so gave his way a try...

*10 min walk to start off, good pace.*

*
Stretch and straight to it.*

*
*

*
Nautilus Pullover. 3 sets, 1 Failure then 1 Dropset.*

*
CG Pulldown. All as above*

*
DB Row.*

*
WG Cable Row.*

*
Deadlift. 5 sets, 1 Failure 1 Dropset*

*
*

*
15 min treadmil*, run till I cant go any further, slow it down - walk to recover, rinse repeat. Legs were in pieces after this, front of my shins and calves were on fire!

Good session, really felt the pullover had pre exhausted my lats and could feel them right through the session. Always funny how such a little change can make such a difference, big learning circle I suppose.

I couldnt bring myself to do his 1 warmup 1 working set tho, just didnt feel enough. I try and get both strength failure aswell as muscle endurance failure if that makes sense? It does to me anyway haha

Home, 2 scoop shake & cereal bar down the hatch. Chicken with chopped chillies and garlic in the oven, will be ready in half hour or so.


----------



## biglbs

I know what you mean about 1 warmup ,1 working set ,it just does'nt,though his main set is so brutal it probably was for him with the weights he used!

I like to add a bit in ,the same as you mate,it works here too,i just don't add as much..


----------



## Mingster

I'm a big fan of the one working set to failure approach and feel that any extra sets - save warm up - do nothing but dilute my effort. As you say, it is as much a mental perception than a physical achievement, doing things either way.


----------



## Guest

Nice day off yesterday done me the world of good. Got actual feeling in my legs and back now haha.

Just got back from the gym, an old mate from school gave me a tub of hemo rage as he didnt get on with it so I gave it a whirl today. Not tried it since the DMAA ban.

Its changed slightly, no more itchy face from it but fcuk me does it give you a kick up the ****! Full expecting horrible comedown later on.

So chest and tri's done! Done my couple of week switch over back to DB's and strength was ace. Really think this is a good way of moving through a plateaux works for me anyway.

*Warmup walk, stretch, pressups.*

*
*

*
Flat DB Press 4 sets. Maxed @ 65k x8, 9 was a fail . 1 dropset @ 35 xfailure*

*
Machine Fly 4 sets. Maxed @ Stack+ 20k x10fail, dropset to 3/4 stack and rep to failure squeeze at center.*

*
Dips. 3 sets. Maxed @ BW+30k x5, dropset @ BW to failure*

*
Cable Crossovers. 3 sets Maxed @ 3 off stack x8*

*
Tricep Pushdowns superset with Underhand Pushdowns. 2 sets, set 2 to failure on both*

Great session, BCAA's, Shake, Cereal done. Got some turkey in the oven for a nice sunday dinner (no spuds for me obviously)

Been informed my next course in on route so hopefully will be starting in the next week or so. Cant wait tbh.


----------



## flinty90

hows weight , diet going in general mate where are you at with it all at minute ??

and what cycle are you using next ??7


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> hows weight , diet going in general mate where are you at with it all at minute ??
> 
> and what cycle are you using next ??7


Weighing in @ 19st 8 atm m8. Diet is going well, through the week its normally 100% as I have no choice but to eat it. Weekend if im honest it does slip a tad. Still throwing the the protein but not as clean as it should be, nothing major just not 100%.

Too easy to have a treat at home haha. Trying to get in as much cardio as I can after each session, going for hit run as far as I can walk it off rinse repeat.

Weight is going up slightly, but mirror is still being kind so im just cracking on as I am. Arms, shoulders and legs getting alot more vascular so im definitely leaning out, just need to give it the big push.

Next course is due through this week sometime, am going for clean as I can 900sus 600deca, 4 week dbol kickstart. 14 weeks in total, 12 on the deca, will be cycling clen with this aswell 40, 80, 120 then 2 week off repeat.

Aiming for as much size as I can, then see about a big cut after depending my size and bf.


----------



## Mingster

All sounds good Dave.

Nice db pressing there as well. Very impressive:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Dave said:


> Weighing in @ 19st 8 atm m8. Diet is going well, through the week its normally 100% as I have no choice but to eat it. Weekend if im honest it does slip a tad. Still throwing the the protein but not as clean as it should be, nothing major just not 100%.
> 
> Too easy to have a treat at home haha. Trying to get in as much cardio as I can after each session, going for hit run as far as I can walk it off rinse repeat.
> 
> Weight is going up slightly, but mirror is still being kind so im just cracking on as I am. Arms, shoulders and legs getting alot more vascular so im definitely leaning out, just need to give it the big push.
> 
> Next course is due through this week sometime, am going for clean as I can 900sus 600deca, 4 week dbol kickstart. 14 weeks in total, 12 on the deca, will be cycling clen with this aswell 40, 80, 120 then 2 week off repeat.
> 
> Aiming for as much size as I can, then see about a big cut after depending my size and bf.


Great work mate sounds like its all to plan...

im same at home weekends is definitely where the cravings and naughty stuff can creep in if im bieng honest.. the ffod in the week at work is easy now i just buy what i need , but too many tempting things at weekends with kids crap in cupboards etc lol..

Like the look of your cycle mate very similair to what i did last year . except i ran proviron with the cycle and also left Dbol in for full length of cycle.. also used test E rather than sus ..

do you rate sus above test e alone mate what do you find the differences are with the 2 compounds

keep up the great work mate i lov readin your progress (repped) :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> All sounds good Dave.
> 
> Nice db pressing there as well. Very impressive:thumbup1:


Cheers mucka, switching between db and bar seems to work wonders for me. Not normally to todays standard mind, but not knocking it. Just felt v strong today.


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Cheers mucka, switching between db and bar seems to work wonders for me. Not normally to todays standard mind, but not knocking it. Just felt v strong today.


Aye, I prefer dbs myself, but will be going back to the barbell variety when I return to upper body work.

It's good to be strong, and off cycle to. Just goes to show. I'm squatting just as well off cycle as I was on, so suggests that some people struggle with the psychological aspect of being 'off' maybe a little more than they should...


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Great work mate sounds like its all to plan...
> 
> im same at home weekends is definitely where the cravings and naughty stuff can creep in if im bieng honest.. the ffod in the week at work is easy now i just buy what i need , but too many tempting things at weekends with kids crap in cupboards etc lol..
> 
> Like the look of your cycle mate very similair to what i did last year . except i ran proviron with the cycle and also left Dbol in for full length of cycle.. also used test E rather than sus ..
> 
> do you rate sus above test e alone mate what do you find the differences are with the 2 compounds
> 
> keep up the great work mate i lov readin your progress (repped) :thumbup1:


Cheers for the reps mucka,

Aye you sound like your in the same boat as me haha, a craving nightmare haha.

Sus wise, ive pretty much always ran with t400 as a base m8, so just giving this a punt. With the dbol last time my BP shot through the roof, so will be keeping an eye on that, if im ok on it I may keep it in, will see.

@Mingster and @loganator gave me some cracking advise diet wise (cheers again fellas), so thats going to be adjusted slightly. Will be trial and error for the couple of week or so, see how I take to it.

Its not a big change, just more in the way of eggs, nuts and potato's to bump up the numbers a tad. Trying to find the tipping point where im not adding too much if you get me?

Am looking forward to it tbh, this last cruise feels like its gone on forever. So fingers crossed get some size on :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Cheers for the reps mucka,
> 
> Aye you sound like your in the same boat as me haha, a craving nightmare haha.
> 
> Sus wise, ive pretty much always ran with t400 as a base m8, so just giving this a punt. With the dbol last time my BP shot through the roof, so will be keeping an eye on that, if im ok on it I may keep it in, will see.
> 
> @Mingster and @loganator gave me some cracking advise diet wise (cheers again fellas), so thats going to be adjusted slightly. Will be trial and error for the couple of week or so, see how I take to it.
> 
> Its not a big change, just more in the way of eggs, nuts and potato's to bump up the numbers a tad. Trying to find the tipping point where im not adding too much if you get me?
> 
> Am looking forward to it tbh, this last cruise feels like its gone on forever. So fingers crossed get some size on :thumb:


So long as you dont end up shoveling crap food down and you keep your test reasonably high i think you will be syrprised how lean you can get whilst adding mass mate

thats what seems to have worked for me this year altho I have had a cheesecake or 2 aswell lol


----------



## Guest

Not long up, nice lie in watching the gadget show, no work again, gutted tbh will be skint next week really hate dipping into the savings.

Breakfast done 70g oats (Porridge) 2 scoop shake, supps done - let that settle then time for the gym.

Back, Bi's and Forearms.


----------



## Guest

Back and Bi's done, didnt bother with forarms, I was fcuked by the end. Will get them in on shoulders on thursday

*Nautilus Pullover (3 sets. 1 dropset on everything)*

*
CG Pulldown.*

*
DB Row.*

*
WG Cable Row.*

*
*

*
DB Curls.*

*
Hammers.*

That done, shake and cereal down the hatch and a trip down the motorway to pick my bits up.

Fuerza labs 5x Sus300, 3x Deca300, 2x Dbol lovely jubbly!

Will be starting sometime this week. Probably friday, thats when im next due my jab anayway.

Will be doing 900sus, 600 deca, 50mg dbol. Will more than likely split it into 2x weekly jabs as 5ml is alot in 1 go. Will run the dbol @ 50mg ed for 4 weeks as a kickstart.

Anyway im starving, time for some food! Diced beef, sprouts and gravy on the cards!


----------



## Guest

New bits looking tree'mendos!


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> New bits looking tree'mendos!


You dirty roiding scrum bag...... enjoy! :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Now that is temptation...


----------



## Guest

Diets been 100% today, quite enjoyed it tbh.

700g lean mince 300g new potato's, split into 2 meals. Cooked this morning with a bit of gravy and put it all straight into a flask. Onto a winner! The missus has bought me a big food flask this afternoon.

6:00 70g oats (Porridge) shake, vits oils etc

9:30 350g mince, 150g new potato's - spot on, nice and hot,

12:30 As above - still warm so all good!

15:00 Shake, Spoon full of Peanut butter

Just about to have 500g steak, bit of cauliflower cheese and green veg.

Quick edit - Couldnt hold out any longer, gear was just beckoning me to start it. Mid week as good a time as any, 1st jab done.

So jabs will be 1.5ml sus300, 1ml deca300 every wed & sat.


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Diets been 100% today, quite enjoyed it tbh.
> 
> 700g lean mince 300g new potato's, split into 2 meals. Cooked this morning with a bit of gravy and put it all straight into a flask. Onto a winner! The missus has bought me a big food flask this afternoon.
> 
> 6:00 70g oats (Porridge) shake, vits oils etc
> 
> 9:30 350g mince, 150g new potato's - spot on, nice and hot,
> 
> 12:30 As above - still warm so all good!
> 
> 15:00 Shake, Spoon full of Peanut butter
> 
> Just about to have 500g steak, bit of cauliflower cheese and green veg.
> 
> Quick edit - Couldnt hold out any longer, gear was just beckoning me to start it. Mid week as good a time as any, 1st jab done.
> 
> So jabs will be 1.5ml sus300, 1ml deca300 every wed & sat.


Damn gear!!!


----------



## biglbs

Knew it pmsl,i would too if i was allowed!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Knew it pmsl,i would too if i was allowed!


Who stops you lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Who stops you lol


I do as having loads of tests at mo,it would not look good


----------



## Milky

Bin it mate its sh*te !


----------



## Guest

Diet again 100% today, started my dbol today. Spit them up 1x on wake, 1x @ noon, 2x 1 hour pre gym, 1x before bed. Had a read up on it, some people split them up, some do them all in 1 go. Ill play it by ear and see how I get on with them 1st, been fine so far.

700g Diced Beef, 300g new potato's, Few green veggies all chucked into a casserole pack (just add water type thing) in the flask and lovely jubbly!

6.00 - Shake, 50g ish Oats (porridge - couldnt eat it all) vits, oils,

9.00 - Half of the casserole and spuds.

12.00 - Other Half of the casserole. 1 dbol

15.30 - Shake.

16.30 - Gym.

Shake with Cereal After Gym

19.00 - 400g Chicken, 50g Rice and Cashew Nuts.

21.30 - Shake, Whole Milk, 1 Scoop ice cream

Shoulders tonight, ready to give them a good hammering so best go get changed.

Will report back later on


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done.

*Light presses and RC work to warmup*

*
*

*
All - 3 sets. On 3rd hit failure, 1 dropset half failure weight, hit failure again.*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press. Maxed @ 50k x6*

*
Leaning Side Raises. Maxed @ 20k x8*

*
Rear Machine Fly. Maxed @ Stack x10*

*
Standing Military Press. 2 sets to failure @80k*

BCAA's done, shake and cereal done. Just waiting on food coming out of the oven as I type.

/edit

Forgot to add 15 mins cardio after.


----------



## Guest

Diet been turd today! Walked out the door and forgot my food. All Ive had all day is my morning shake with 50g of oats in, 2 liters of water, a flask of coffee and 4 dbol haha.

Got in from work about half 5 ready to eat my own head, nice big takeaway got ordered.

Special Rice, Schezuan Sauce & Salt n Pepper wings, twas bang on! Full as a gun now, the rest of the day will be spent in my boxers lay on the bed.

Have a good un folks


----------



## Guest

Up bright and breezy, just about to go sort the cars out and get rid of the snow, nightmare!...










She's off to work, big pan of porridge on the go for me and the lad. Gym @ 10, get legs done and enjoy the rest of the weekend hobbling about haha.

Have a good un folks


----------



## Milky

Same picture here mate, she wants to go to bloody Asda as well !


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Up bright and breezy, just about to go sort the cars out and get rid of the snow, nightmare!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's off to work, big pan of porridge on the go for me and the lad. Gym @ 10, get legs done and enjoy the rest of the weekend hobbling about haha.
> 
> Have a good un folks


Morning ,i want a pic of you sat in that little car pmsl,i bet it looks like a toy... :lol:


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Diets been 100% today, quite enjoyed it tbh.
> 
> 700g lean mince 300g new potato's, split into 2 meals. Cooked this morning with a bit of gravy and put it all straight into a flask. Onto a winner! The missus has bought me a big food flask this afternoon.
> 
> 6:00 70g oats (Porridge) shake, vits oils etc
> 
> 9:30 350g mince, 150g new potato's - spot on, nice and hot,
> 
> 12:30 As above - still warm so all good!
> 
> 15:00 Shake, Spoon full of Peanut butter
> 
> Just about to have 500g steak, bit of cauliflower cheese and green veg.
> 
> Quick edit - Couldnt hold out any longer, gear was just beckoning me to start it. Mid week as good a time as any, 1st jab done.
> 
> So jabs will be 1.5ml sus300, 1ml deca300 every wed & sat.


Nice ...will be interested to see how you do with that cycle mate....good luck !


----------



## Guest

Legs done, shaking like a ****ting dog! Am starving so this will be quick.

*Quick warmup - Stretches*

*
*

*
Hack Squats - 3 sets*

*
Leg Press - 4 sets, 1 drop*

*
Smith Lunges - 3 sets*

*
Lying Ham Curls - 3 sets*

*
Standing Calf Raises - 4 sets*

*
*

*
15 mins Bike cardio*

Legs are in pieces! Throbbing for some reason and keep getting bad cramp in my calves.

Just got some chicken in the oven, so will be that with sprouts and gravy. Then a red hot bath soak my legs for a bit.

No work monday, bit of a cnut really need to money but such is life. Will give me a good day in the gym I suppose.

Anyway foods up, adios


----------



## Guest

Legs in pieces this morning, was interesting going down to make a brew early doors, 1st step bent my leg, other gave way and I near fell down the stairs haha

A mixture of really bad doms and a bit of a pip makes for sore legs and a laughing wife...

Today is relax day, got a few things to do this morning then im free.

Meat out defrosting on the side so ready to rock n roll.

Might even go for a walk later on try and ease these legs off see how it goes.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Can't beat bandy legs m8, funny as fook. Enjoy your day big man. :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

Get squatting 3 times a week mate:whistling: The pain all blurs into one then and you won't notice lol...


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Get squatting 3 times a week mate:whistling: The pain all blurs into one then and you won't notice lol...


You're a beast m8, Id be a walking wreck.

Im actually thinking of changing my training up a little. To bring lagging parts up a bit. My arms, forearms and calves imo are my weak spots. So will be doing them twice weekly from now on.


----------



## Guest

Chest and Tri's done, good session. Ran into @dutch_scott in the gym, nice fella, had a bit of a natter. He's looking well!

We will be sorting a few sessions out with him in the next few week or so, should be good, looking forward to them.

*Routine - *

*
*

*
Flat Hammer Bench 4 sets. 3 dropsets *

*
Inc DB Fly. 3 sets*

*
Cable Crossovers. 3 sets*

*
Machine Fly. 2 sets*

*
Dips @ BW. 3 sets*

*
Pushdowns. Overhand superset with Underhand. 2 sets both*

*
Skullcrushers 1 set (arms gone!)*

*
*

*
10 mins on the stairs lvl 8, killer!*

Job done. Shake and Cereal Bar done, nothing to do for the rest of the day.

Have a good un folks!


----------



## Guest

dutch_scott said:


> Was good to meet u pal! And your traps!! Surprised u don't need to learn to lip read lol
> 
> Sorry u had to witness my gay arm pumping crap


Haha aye you too m8, ill pm you over my mob number, get some sessions in


----------



## Rob68

Dutch not the first to notice you got a big trap mate :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Dutch not the first to notice you got a big trap mate :whistling:


7 points? :lol:


----------



## loganator

oreet mucka , thought i would drop in .....nice to see your pushing it mate !

keep up the good work.....feel free to join me on the torture rack anytime you like mate

Loganator


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> oreet mucka , thought i would drop in .....nice to see your pushing it mate !
> 
> keep up the good work.....feel free to join me on the torture rack anytime you like mate
> 
> Loganator


Cheers for bobbing in pal, Aye sound m8, give us a shout if you're training this weekend I'll have a drive up with George if he fancies it.


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done. Good session.

By the time id got in from work I was bolloxed, so in changed straight out didnt sit down. Id have gone to sleep other wise.

*Warmup RC work, light raises.*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press 4 sets, 1 drop. maxed @ 45 x10, dropped to 25's and went again to failure.*

*
Standing Military Press 2 sets, 80k > failure. 60k > failure*

*
Leaning Side Raise. 3 sets 2 drop. maxed @ 25 x6, drop to 15 then 10 hit even partial failure.*

*
Rear Machine Fly. 2 sets. maxed @ stack x13failure.*

*
Rear Delt Row. 2 sets, 1 drop. maxed @ 3/4 stack, dropped to 6 plates, went again.*

Wasnt particularly strong, just concentrated on form and slow negatives as much as I could. Shoulders ready to pop by the end, enjoyed it.

Shake and cereal done in, give it an hour and it will be time for beef casserole, sprouts and a bit of mash. Lovely jubbly

Forgot to add, diet this week been 101% nothing bad has once passed my lips. Im fcuking starving!!! The cnuts in work today know im hungry and they are pulling out twix's, mars bars, crisp and here's me eating my snack a jacks pretending im enjoying them. Crap it is! haha


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Cheers for bobbing in pal, Aye sound m8, give us a shout if you're training this weekend I'll have a drive up with George if he fancies it.


training saturday mate but just doing a session on hams and maybe some hypers and abs ....you are more than welcome if you fancy it mate !


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> 7 points? :lol:


  :lol:

Will be in touch with you sometime end of next week ya big fanny,just bought meself some wheels so will be mobile and come for that training sesh you keep ducking :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Will be in touch with you sometime end of next week ya big fanny,just bought meself some wheels so will be mobile and come for that training sesh you keep ducking :whistling:


Haha good man!


----------



## Guest

Only just got back now, busy morning, gym, rugby, hospital again with Con. Lucky enough he's only badly sprained his ankle, no break so few days off school and he'll be milking it.

Back done this morning. Had to start the adex through the week, the itchy nips started so straight on it and its all back to normal, only doing 0.5 eod seems to sort me out so dont see any need for more.

One thing I have noticed with it tho, my mood swings seem to change on it, noticed it myself along with the missus calling me a grumpy sod haha.

Other than that, feeling and looking very full, not really got any bloat from the dbol, the excess water, vit c and adex all doing their thing. Weighed myself this morning 19st 9 so alls good.

Feeling quite strong atm and fitness levels are certainly on the way up, will be upping the cardio to suit as needed.

Food this week / weekend been good. Did forget to take most of my dbol yesterday tho, doubt that will do me any harm tbh.

*10 min walk / jog, light pulls warmup*

*
*

*
Nautilus Pullover all 3sets 1 drop*

*
CG Pulldown *

*
DB Row*

*
WG Cable Row*

*
Weighted Hyper Extensions*

*
*

*
10 mins cardio stairs to finish off*

Looking forward to chicken, sprouts, a few new potato's and gravy in half hour. Then its Sheppard's pie with sweet potato and green veg for tea.

Enjoy the rest of the day chaps.


----------



## Mingster

Good work Dave.

I'm the same with orals. Am supposed to be on a dbol kickstart but have forgotten more pills than I've taken:rolleyes:


----------



## Guest

Chest done, gear must be kicking in strength shot up.

*Usual warmup RC Work, light presses, fly's*

*
*

*
Inc DB Press 4 sets 2 drop. Maxed @ 65k x7, dropped to 30 and got failure again*

*
Dips 3 sets. Maxed @ +30k x6, dropped to BW failed again*

*
Machine Flys. Maxed @ Stack +40k x14, dropped to stack repped to failure.*

*
Cables. 3 sets. Maxed @ 10plates x10, drop to 5 rep.*

*
*

*
OH Tri Extensions. 3 sets Maxed @45k x5, dropped to 20.*

Strength is up, looking better and fuller, roll on the next 12 week.

Went to Powermill see if its still open, word is they are running on an open lease till the council see fit to abandon the mill. God knows when, its literally falling to pieces now.

I really like PM it does feel like home, just dont think its as good as Flex n Tone tho, not by a margin now alot more gear there.

Watched some guy really hurt himself aswell, He was on Inc DB Flys, and he'd put a small plate on the back to up the angle slightly. He was a big lad and as he was at full extension (arms wide) the chair gave way under him, and its dropped the back. An almighty yelp, bang and he was on the deck.

Shoulder and Chest instantly blood red, must have torn his pec or something, looked painful anyway! Poor cnut, he was helped up by his mate couldn't move his arm obviously think he took him to the hozzy. Ouch.

Could have been worse, could have been me haha :thumb:

Anyway its food time, 500g of monk fish to go through, god knows what the missus was thinking when she put it in, its near enough a plate full on its own.

Time to go wrestle it!

Enjoy the night chaps.


----------



## Milky

SH*T ME that sounds painfull !

Any way tw*tty, there were no overalls, no jacket, wolly hat nor fu*k all, l knew you would tell the gypsy tw*t and he would fall for it... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> SH*T ME that sounds painfull !
> 
> Any way tw*tty, there were no overalls, no jacket, wolly hat nor fu*k all, l knew you would tell the gypsy tw*t and he would fall for it... :lol:


Hahaha his ears picked up like a dogs mate! Overalls?? Where's mine?? He doesn't even drive the machine half of the time! He wont wear his uniform never mind overalls, just wait till I see Jimmy! hahahaha


----------



## Rob68

You talking about your fitness getting better mate,i did an introductory crossfit challenge/course on saturday ,now that will get your fitness right up mate and beats treadmills anyday


----------



## Guest

Nice night off tonight, relax and thaw out. Farking freezing today, fingers were frozen to the bone this afternoon, tarmacking in a blizzard of snow..

Anyway wife took pity on me and said she'd got me a surprise for tea. 500g of braised beef in red wine sauce and green veg. Absolutely superb it was, enjoyed every morsel.

Now proceeding to the bedroom where I will dwell for the remainder of the night. Lovely jubbly.

Side note - Lads at work today telling us about where they were working yesterday. Middle of the city center, apartments near the new co-op building area, they were working away and noticed in one of the windows a bloke going down on his missus in full view of them all. Im talking 9ft floor to ceiling windows and shes bent over a chair and he's nose deep in the rusty sherrifs badge, needless to say an audience or workers soon congregated and the two of them carried on to the cheers of the crowd with a few waves.

It was a full on show apparently haha. Jammy sods :lol:


----------



## Guest

Food been a little off today tbh, very little in the way of carbs. Wasn't on purpose just the food I prep'd for work without thinking.

Had 700g diced beef in a casserole, with nothing but green veg in it, green beans, garden peas and sprouts. Split into 2 meals for the day, plus 2 shakes (1 @6am breakfast, 1 @ 3pm)

I actually twigged what Id eaten about 3 o clock when the craving kicked in, so just seeing how it goes with a day of little. So far it sucks! Im hungry haha. Will be treating myself to burgen toast and peanut butter later on! :lol:

Certainly noticed it when I got home anyway. Had 2 scoops of hemo rage to give me a kick up the arse and went the gym.

*Shoulders - *

*
*

*
RC Cuff work, and light presses and straight to it. *

*
*

*
Seated DB Press 3 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 45k x8, dropped to 25 and went again*

*
Side DB Raises. 2 sets, then down the rack. 10k x10, 20k x8, then the rest to fail 20, 15, 10, 5.*

*
Rear Delt Fly. 3 sets. Maxed @ stack +20k x5, dropped to stack xfailure*

By this point im usually done, but the hemo rage was driving me on so did a little more.

*Standing OH Press 2 rep sets to failure @ 60k*

*
Rear Delt Row 3/4 stack. 2 sets rep to failure*

*
Lateral Cables 4 plates. 2 sets rep to failure.*

Shoulders ready to pop, I was ready to fall over, was starving so called it a draw.

Home - Pwo Shake, Hour later, 6 big lamb chops and a load of veg.


----------



## Milky

tw*t !

You look after Betsy !!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> tw*t !
> 
> You look after Betsy !!


Haha shes parked up on the drive m8. How did HMS BigDave perform today?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Haha shes parked up on the drive m8. How did HMS BigDave perform today?


Great guns mate and l actuallly managed to leave one of the rubbers on one side without ripping it off with the Bobcat :lol:


----------



## Guest

Suprised your ears werent burnig today about that tbh m8, the bolton lads complaining about gear falling out of the front of the old duffer.

Naturally I passed the blame to you haha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Suprised your ears werent burnig today about that tbh m8, the bolton lads complaining about gear falling out of the front of the old duffer.
> 
> Naturally I passed the blame to you haha


Ironically the cheeky bastards on the job today were calling me an Animal :whistling:


----------



## Guest

No gym tonight, been a weird day tbh. Started off bad, set off to work had borrowed @Milky's van the night previous, and woke up to the window to having been smashed through the night. Glove box open and glass everywhere.

Was literally at the top of my drive, felt a right ****, I know its not my fault even still not nice having someone elses car damaged in your possesion. So I was sweeping the drive and van out @ 6 this morning. Not a good start!

Gets to work and find out im on a banksman course, 5 hours of common sense. It really is a money for old rope course, how he dragged it on for 5 hours is beyond me.

On top of that had to put up with the bosses gob****e son making a **** out of himself all day, now im generally a calm and well mannered guy, but this lad, I could quite happily inflict hours of pain onto and have no remorse, It would actually be quite soothing id imagine listening to the cnut wreathe in pain.

Just does not know when to shut up.

Anyway course done, gets sent out to a job we hadnt finished in mcr. 12 tonne @ 1 in the afternoon... thought we had been well had over.

Never seen tarmac go down so fast, we flew the gear down, had it battered in 2 hours and was on our way home @ half 3 winner!

No gym tonight, day of rest.

Cheat day been a bit plop so far. Bacon butty this morning, cheese salad on brown barm for dinner, 2 x shakes thats about it. The missus is talking about getting a Chinese in, that will have to be a biggy!

Legs tomorrow and thats me done for the week.

Enjoy your weekend chaps


----------



## Guest

Legs done, good session.

Dropped the lad off to watch his rugby, and hit the gym. BCAA's, Glutamine and Creatine drink at the ready, 3 scoops of Hemo Rage guzzled so was well wired and went for it!

*10 min incline walk warmup, plus light stretches*

*
*

*
Hack Squat Machine. 4 sets. (2x failure sets)*

*
Leg Press (12l x 12r single leg, 15 x both legs = 1 set) 4 sets. *

*
Ham Curls 4 sets x15. 2 x failure*

*
Standing Calf Raises 5 sets x15, 2 x failure sets 1 drop fail.*

Nearly passed out on the leg press, really giving it the all. Finished my last set that got horrible burning feeling so jumped up, and that was me, room went dark tunnel like all went quiet and could feel myself going.

Big deep breath and came round a bit, just felt a bit sick so had a sit down for a few mins.

Legs are in tatters now, shaking still. All in all good session.

Shake and cereal going down, then its beef in red wine sauce again with veg and new potato's lovely jubbly!


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Legs done, good session.
> 
> Dropped the lad off to watch his rugby, and hit the gym. BCAA's, Glutamine and Creatine drink at the ready, 3 scoops of Hemo Rage guzzled so was well wired and went for it!
> 
> *10 min incline walk warmup, plus light stretches*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Hack Squat Machine. 4 sets. (2x failure sets)*
> 
> *
> Leg Press (12l x 12r single leg, 15 x both legs = 1 set) 4 sets. *
> 
> *
> Ham Curls 4 sets x15. 2 x failure*
> 
> *
> Standing Calf Raises 5 sets x15, 2 x failure sets 1 drop fail.*
> 
> Nearly passed out on the leg press, really giving it the all. Finished my last set that got horrible burning feeling so jumped up, and that was me, room went dark tunnel like all went quiet and could feel myself going.
> 
> Big deep breath and came round a bit, just felt a bit sick so had a sit down for a few mins.
> 
> Legs are in tatters now, shaking still. All in all good session.
> 
> Shake and cereal going down, then its beef in red wine sauce again with veg and new potato's lovely jubbly!


Well done Dave:thumbup1:

I've got legs myself in a couple of hours. The thought of a leg session can be daunting, but nothing beats the satisfaction of having completed one when you've given it all that you can


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Well done Dave:thumbup1:
> 
> I've got legs myself in a couple of hours. The thought of a leg session can be daunting, but nothing beats the satisfaction of having completed one when you've given it all that you can


Aye, am absolutely shattered now. Literally nothing left in me, food and a good kip sort me right out haha


----------



## Rob68

Cmon the toffees h34r:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Cmon the toffees h34r:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


>


Drunken whiskey nose pr1ck of a bully :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

you ok big boy !!!


----------



## liam0810

Rob68 said:


> Drunken whiskey nose pr1ck of a bully :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's Sir Drunken Nose pr1ck of a bully.

Oh and the greatest manager of all time as well


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> you ok big boy !!!


Aye sound ta mucka, just plodding on as per m8, cheers for popping in



liam0810 said:


> That's Sir Drunken Nose pr1ck of a bully.
> 
> Oh and the greatest manager of all time as well


Amen brother! :lol:


----------



## zack amin

in dint see you had a thread bud, hows the cycle? nice work on the legs


----------



## Rob68

liam0810 said:


> That's Sir Drunken Nose pr1ck of a bully.
> 
> Oh and the greatest manager of all time as well


Muppet :lol:


----------



## Guest

zack amin said:


> in dint see you had a thread bud, hows the cycle? nice work on the legs


Aye, been going for a while pal. Cycle is going well ta, Just finished week 2 now, and im like a dog with 2 dicks cant leave the missus alone so something deffo working haha

Been running 900 sus, 600 deca split into 2x weekly jabs (450/300 wed and sat), 50mg dbol ed, .5 adex eod . Actually getting on well with the dbol this time, no headaches from it yet (touch wood) so alls well.

Bloat hasnt been bad as yet either, have been taking 4000mg vitc so that along with the adex and 4ltrs of water daily is working nicely.

Weight wise, have gone up slightly since start. Im 19st 10 today, prolly due to the change in my diet. More in the way of carbs now, fats.

Will be keeping an eye on it as I go on.

Other than that training stays the same, as does everything else. Just trying to stay consistent.


----------



## MURPHYZ

Evening Dave ya big fcuker, hope all is well bro, have you got your eyesight back now after your leg session.


----------



## zack amin

Dave said:


> Aye, been going for a while pal. Cycle is going well ta, Just finished week 2 now, and im like a dog with 2 dicks cant leave the missus alone so something deffo working haha
> 
> Been running 900 sus, 600 deca split into 2x weekly jabs (450/300 wed and sat), 50mg dbol ed, .5 adex eod . Actually getting on well with the dbol this time, no headaches from it yet (touch wood) so alls well.
> 
> Bloat hasnt been bad as yet either, have been taking 4000mg vitc so that along with the adex and 4ltrs of water daily is working nicely.
> 
> Weight wise, have gone up slightly since start. Im 19st 10 today, prolly due to the change in my diet. More in the way of carbs now, fats.
> 
> Will be keeping an eye on it as I go on.
> 
> Other than that training stays the same, as does everything else. Just trying to stay consistent.


aye sounds good you big fcuker, ive been using vit c to, sounds good man, what dbol you using?


----------



## Guest

zack amin said:


> aye sounds good you big fcuker, ive been using vit c to, sounds good man, what dbol you using?


All fuerza gear m8, well pleased with it so far


----------



## Guest

Start of a new week, went with a lad from work so we did shoulders.

*Warmups Raises R/S/R, RC Db's*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press 4 sets, 1 drop. Maxed @ 50's x8, then dropped to 25's*

*
Side Raises 3 sets, 1 drop. Maxed @ 20's x10, dropped to 10's and hit failure again*

*
Rear Fly 3 sets, 1 drop. Maxed @ stack x10, dropped to 1/2 stack went again slow and holding*

*
DB Shrugs 2 sets 40k x15, 60k x10fail *(Threw these in on a whim, Ste wanted to do some so I joined in. I rarely train my traps directly, the only muscle that grows as fast for me... well 2nd atm but thats another post entirely :whistling: )

Felt strong tonight, am looking leaner now every day, actually feeling good about it.

Just keep doing what im doing, and hopefully Ill get where I want to be.

Weighed in @19st 10 aswell. Not really bothered with weight now, mirror entirely, just a force of habbit on the way out.

Anyway, tonights tea was 2x Chicken breasts in a chilly breadcrumb thing the missus found in tesco, 2 toasted wholemeal barms, and salad.

Went down a treat, still a bit hungry so might have a shake see if that fills me.


----------



## Tassotti

No let up ever. Inspiring Dave. Keep up the hard work bud


----------



## Guest

Tassotti said:


> No let up ever. Inspiring Dave. Keep up the hard work bud


Cheers Tass.

Legs are in pieces today! very very bad doms. Quads and Glutes feel like they have been kicked, hard work climbing on and off the dumper today at work.

Night off tonight, rest and eat up, back at it tomorrow back, bi's and forearms.

Todays food been, Shake with 1 scoop of oats and an Alpen Oats and Nut bar. 1/2 tin of low fat curry sauce mixed in with 700g chicken, 200g basmati rice, split into 2 meals (9:30, 13:00 and a shake @ 15:30.

Tonights tea is 600g steak, couple of new potatos 100g ish, and green beans. Got myself some wholegrain mustard for my steak, spice it up a little. 2x Burgen bread toast and peanut butter before bed.


----------



## Guest

Back, Bi's and Cardio done. Bolloxed!

*Nautilus Pullover 3 sets, 1 drop (Maxed @ Stack, drop to half)*

*
CG Pulldown 3 sets 1 drop (Maxed @ Stack, dropped to half)*

*
High Lever Row 3 sets 1 drop (Maxed @ 90k ES x6, dropped to 40k ES)*

*
CG Low Cable Row 3 sets 1 drop (Maxed @ Stack x7, dropped to half)*

*
DB Rows 2 sets (50k x10fail, 60k x6fail)*

11 mins hiit cardio on stairs. 1 min steady walk pace to warmup, up to lvl 15 and go for it till no more, drop it back to slow, 1:30 rest, go again. Managed 11 mins of it before I fell off haha

One of the lads was laughing at me wobbling as I came off it haha.

Been on the barrow all day so lower back was in pieces, will leave the rack pull still next week. **** day today snow was a nightmare, relentless all day, absolutely soaked and frozen by 4 o clock.

Food today been bang on the button again,

6am 70g oats (porridge) 2 scoop shake,

9:30am 350 chicken, 100g rice,

1pm 350g chicken, 100g rice

4pm 2 scoop shake,

Through the day 2 ltrs juice, 1 flask of coffee so far,

Tonight food is near ready 2 big lamb chops in mint sauce, carrots and sweed.

Shake and scoop of PB before bed and thats me for the day


----------



## Milky

You train on your own mate ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> You train on your own mate ?


Yes m8


----------



## Rob68

What shakes you using at the mo mucka ?

Tried that nutrisport 90+ chocolate the other day ... its fcuking vile lol

Thinking of trying the protein works stuff


----------



## Guest

Aye mate n90 isnt the best tbh. TPW are good, think bulk powders are the best tbh, just better tasting.

When you having this gym session anyway.? You shy'd out long enough now haha


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> Aye mate n90 isnt the best tbh. TPW are good, think bulk powders are the best tbh, just better tasting.
> 
> When you having this gym session anyway.? You shy'd out long enough now haha


Cheers pal will have a look on bulk powders :thumbup1:

Im waiting till youve wrecked yourself the day before then i will suggest a session the next day :lol:


----------



## Guest

dutch_scott said:


> Question
> 
> Why 350g chicken
> 
> IMO that's about 100g and 25g protein too high
> 
> Just thinking efficiency cost and use of food
> 
> U could save for another meal or spread. As that's approx 60-70g of protein mate . Just suggestion
> 
> You'll absorb it all but the anabolic process at your size in lbm 45 g more than enuff


Always learning. Cheers mucka will have a change up


----------



## Rob68

Oh aye, i see what your up to big fella :sneaky2:

Mention of a workout and you go drafting in the Alpha geezer :nono:

I got your card marked sunshine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Chest / Tri's done, good session. Strength on the way up again, more weight and more reps so alls good.

*RC DB's, Fly's and presses to warm up nice and light.*

*
*

*
Flat Hammer Bench. 4 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ 80k ES x9, dropped to 60 ES hit fail, dropped to 40 and again.*

*
Dips 3 sets. 1 drop Maxed @ +20k x10, Back to bw and went again.* (Really struggled on these, chest was in pieces from the pressing)

*Machine Fly. 2 sets. Stack +20k x16 fail, x9fail*

*
Cable Crossovers. 2 sets. 1 drop Maxed @ 2 off stack x5, dropped to half and went to even partial fail.*

*
Pushdowns Normal grip superset with Underhand. 2 sets of fail x fail *

*
*

Chest and tri's were shot by the end, well and truly out of gas when I finished so job done.

No cardio today, last 2 days been gruelers on the barrow so had plenty of cardio through the day.

Today has been cheat day food wise. Not one of my best cheat days, but enough to get rid of the cravings.

Really fancied a breakfast this morning, we found a little butty van turned out to be the worlds ****test butty van ive ever come across, so binned half the sarnie Bacon, Saus, Egg, Toast (You know its bad if im throwing it away).

Dinner was Salt n Pepper chips and curry, really enjoyed it.

Sneaked 2 shakes in through the day, and tonights tea was back to normal. 2 home made spicy chicken burgers. 2 x chicken breasts, in chilly marinade, toasted wholemeal barms, salad and a ltr of vimto. Lovely jubby!

Got back from the gym to a house full of kids, the missus forgot to tell me we were playing babysitter for the 3 little uns, 2 nephews 1 neice.

So thats me demoted to the couch for the night while they get full run of my nice comfy bed :cursing:

Thats about it, enjoy your night chaps. No more training til sunday, big legs session. See you then


----------



## Guest

Well up bright and breezy this morning. Managed to get in bed, the 2 kids slept in cons bed, he wanted to sleep downstairs (prob watching porn all night)

Woke up full of beans so mornign porridge down and went and did legs a day early. Went back to powermill as I need to go see my sister, 2 birds 1 stone thinking.

*10 min walk to warmup. *

*
*

*
Power Squat Machine . 5 sets. Maxed @ 90k ES x6 Fail * (1st time ive used this, really good motion on it, ill get a pic of it up at the bottom, worked well. Just needed to suss the weight I could use on it, turned out to be quite a bit)

*Standing Calf Raise. 3 sets, 1 drop. Maxed @ Stack x12 Fail, halved and went again.*

*
Lying Ham Curls. 3 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 2 off stack x8, same again half weight and go again*

*Leg Press. 3 sets Maxed @ 440 x6 Fail, complete with nose bleed. BP must be on the up again, time for some celery.*

*
Seated Calf Raises 3 sets. Maxed @ 70k x13, dropped to 40 and again fail.*

Great session, loved the squat machine. Movement on it was ace










Was very similar to that, but plates were loaded shoulder height and more of an angle in the middle. If that makes sense? A great machine none the less. Felt good.

Legs are in pieces, so its food, and rest.

Shake and cereal done, just ordered myself another 6k of protein off BP trying some new flavours Choc Mint, Choc Orange, and good old Strawberry and Vanilla.

Thats about it, have a good un.


----------



## Guest

Up at the crack of a sparrows fart again, garden mowed, hedges trimmed Interfering old cnuts from next door but 1 pipped up again, the pair of them kopt for the full wrath of Dave and soon disappeared back into the house.

Moaning about me cutting the hedges back and me removing half a loaf and a few half eaten donuts that shes placed into the bushes for the birds, right outside my house I might add!

Threw them back onto their lawn and told them they dont come near my garden or hedges again! Seriously fcuk all else better to do than moan, sad, sad old cnuts!

So angry and bored decided to go work it off in the gym. Good shoulders session.

*RC DB's as per, and raises f/s/r*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press 4 sets. Maxed @ 50's x8fail*

*
Side Raises 3 sets, 3 drops. Maxed @ 20's x10, dropped to 15's, 10's, 7's all failure didnt count reps.*

*
Rear Fly 3 sets, 2 drops. Maxed @ stack+20k x8, dropped to stack went again, then half and again*

*
Rear Delt Cable Pulls 2 sets. Maxed @ 5plates*

*
Standing Shoulder Press Burnout @ 60k. Repped to Failure*

*
*

*
15 mins Inc walk to finish off and help the leg doms from yesterday*

Just about to go meet a few of the lads in the pub, its a mates birthday so why not.

Enjoy the rest of the day chaps, have a good un


----------



## George-Bean

For some odd reason I'd kinda like to see a picture of said hedge lol.


----------



## Guest

Its just bushes of some sort, thorny bastards! that run up the side of our drive m8, between our drive and the gardens adjacent.

Here you go, excuse the pic it was a shameless new car pic haha







they run right down the side of our house

They really have a thing for them for some bizarre reason. They are just a pair of cnuts with nowt else better to do tbh m8, I normally dont give them the time of day after the last time.

But they dont seem to want to let it go so balls to em, can only be nice for soo long.

She came over while I was out apparently talking to Laura (The Wife) asking if she'd upset me, Laura just told her straight, after last time and today he doesnt have much time for you, best just not to speak to him from now on.

Hateful they are.


----------



## George-Bean

We had bad neighbours for ten years, whole street cheered them off when they left ;-D


----------



## Guest

George-Bean said:


> We had bad neighbours for ten years, whole street cheered them off when they left ;-D


Aye, nothing worse m8.


----------



## Rob68

Fcukin bully !! :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ

I'm quite lucky on the neighbours front, top neighbours both sides of us.

How's tricks @Dave.


----------



## Guest

MURPHYZ said:


> I'm quite lucky on the neighbours front, top neighbours both sides of us.
> 
> How's tricks @Dave.


Yalright mucka, its going well ta m8. Not trained since sunday, legs still in pieces and just aching in general from the 4 day spurt (Lesson learnt tbh, back to the day in, day off for me)

Hopefully be back in the gym tomorrow, but we are working in wales so 2 n half hour drive each way, depending what time we're home will determine if I go the gym or not. Fingers crossed.

Just into week 3 now of my cycle, all going well tbh, no complaints at all, str is slowly on the up as is weight. Diet has been pretty bob on, if anything past few days its been a tad low, just not been hungry.

Thats about it tbh, just keep plodding on.

How bout yourself?


----------



## MURPHYZ

Dave said:


> Yalright mucka, its going well ta m8. Not trained since sunday, legs still in pieces and just aching in general from the 4 day spurt (Lesson learnt tbh, back to the day in, day off for me)
> 
> Hopefully be back in the gym tomorrow, but we are working in wales so 2 n half hour drive each way, depending what time we're home will determine if I go the gym or not. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Just into week 3 now of my cycle, all going well tbh, no complaints at all, str is slowly on the up as is weight. Diet has been pretty bob on, if anything past few days its been a tad low, just not been hungry.
> 
> Thats about it tbh, just keep plodding on.
> 
> How bout yourself?


I'm just plodding along m8 really, managing to hold my weight steady and not dropping or gaining at the min tbh, I don't want to run any gear until I get my mojo back, focus just seems off still, although I'm training I'm not really smashing it at the moment so will wait a while before planning a cycle . Targets should still be easily achievable for the year, I didn't set the bar to high tbh.


----------



## Guest

Gym done, home early enough. Been working in Wales today, Snowdonia. Easy enough job just a 2 n half hour drive with the trailer on bit of a ****ter.

*Usual routine, Chest and Tri's*

*
*

*
Inc DB Press. 3 sets. Maxed @ 65k x8 *

*
Dips 3 sets. 1 drop Maxed @ BW+20k x9, dropped to BW and got another 3*

*
Cable Crossovers 3 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 10plates x8, dropped to 5 and hit fail again.*

*
OH Extension 3 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 45k x8, drop to 25 and fail*

*
Tri Pushdown 2 sets. Both rep to failure*

*
Machine Fly 2 sets. Stack +40k 11fail, 10fail*

*
*

*
10 min incl walk to finish off*

Cardio been good this week. Been a really tough week at work so thats been helping no end.

Anyway its shake and cereal down, and tea will be ready in half hour.

Have a good un folks


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Gym done, home early enough. Been working in Wales today, Snowdonia. Easy enough job just a 2 n half hour drive with the trailer on bit of a ****ter.
> 
> *Usual routine, Chest and Tri's*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Inc DB Press. 3 sets. Maxed @ 65k x8 *
> 
> *
> Dips 3 sets. 1 drop Maxed @ BW+20k x9, dropped to BW and got another 3*
> 
> *
> Cable Crossovers 3 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 10plates x8, dropped to 5 and hit fail again.*
> 
> *
> OH Extension 3 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 45k x8, drop to 25 and fail*
> 
> *
> Tri Pushdown 2 sets. Both rep to failure*
> 
> *
> Machine Fly 2 sets. Stack +40k 11fail, 10fail*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 10 min incl walk to finish off*
> 
> Cardio been good this week. Been a really tough week at work so thats been helping no end.
> 
> Anyway its shake and cereal down, and tea will be ready in half hour.
> 
> Have a good un folks


good stuff mate ! Nice db presses


----------



## liam0810

65kg DB's is some serious weight mate. Well done!


----------



## Guest

Great read, what's your body weight ATM in Kg?


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> 65kg DB's is some serious weight mate. Well done!


Cheers mucka



DaveMCFC said:


> Great read, what's your body weight ATM in Kg?


Cheers for reading pal, Im a midgies under 20st - 127kg if he converter is right.


----------



## Guest

Dropped the lad off to watch Rugby and off to the gym I popped.

Did Shoulders and Bi's

*Seated Smith Press *(Decided to mix it up a bit, not done bar presses for a while so went for it) *3 sets, 2 drops. Maxed @ 130 x7just! very nearly ditched it on myself, drop to 100 got 4, dropped to 60 got 10just*

*
Side Raises 3 sets, 3 drops. Maxed @ 22's x8, drop 15, 10, 7 all to failure.*

*
Rear Delt Fly. Maxed @ stack x12, dropped to half and fail*

*
Rear Delt Cable Row. 3 sets, 2 drops*

*
*

*Nautilus Bicep Machine *(1st time ive used this, very good machine takes alot of stress off the joint, which is ideal for me having dodgy elbows/tendons atm) *5 sets, 5 drops, maxed @ stack x10, dropped in 2 plate increments all to fail.*

Bi's felt like they were going to pop, all good! Will be using this again!

Good session. Strength certainly on the up as is endurance for some reason, feeling good atm. Diet been good through the week, past few days it has slipped slightly but im not overly concerned, nothing too bad to be fair.

Been bang on the money today, breakfast and meal 2 done, just about to get meal 3 down me (250g Chicken breast, Leaf Salad, Hot Chilly Sauce, Wholemeal Barm)


----------



## Milky

Poor dave is fu*ked tonight due to him RUNNING for the boss today, everyone at the company has now lost all respect for the snivelling git !

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Poor dave is fu*ked tonight due to him RUNNING for the boss today, everyone at the company has now lost all respect for the snivelling git !
> 
> :lol:


Hahahaha


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good Evening Dave How are you doing?


----------



## flinty90

hey mate are you still doing well matey !!! hope so brother


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> hey mate are you still doing well matey !!! hope so brother


Dont even talk to the creeping git mate !


----------



## Guest

strongmanmatt said:


> Good Evening Dave How are you doing?





flinty90 said:


> hey mate are you still doing well matey !!! hope so brother


All good ta fellas, couple of the lads in work said im looking bigger today so must be doing something right. Just plodding on as per


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Dont even talk to the creeping git mate !


 :blush: like that is it lol


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> :blush: like that is it lol


Mate its embarrassing, RUNNING to get the boss something, actually RUNNING.....


----------



## Guest

Hahaha we were out of petrol in the whacker and the gear was going cold, we're half way across the job so I jogged, not ran haha


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Mate its embarrassing, RUNNING to get the boss something, actually RUNNING.....
> 
> View attachment 112099


Oh its ok, ill get Ellis on here see what he has to say hahaha


----------



## lucs

Milky said:


> Mate its embarrassing, RUNNING to get the boss something, actually RUNNING.....
> 
> View attachment 112099


i heard it was just for the cardio


----------



## Milky

And here is the big fella grafting his little nuts off today :lol:



:whistling:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> And here is the big fella grafting his little nuts off today :lol:
> 
> View attachment 112363
> 
> 
> :whistling:


Hahaha bastard! Wasnt good this morning, feel fine now tho. Quarter to 7 I got in, traffic from yours to brens, then brens to bobs was a fcuking nightmare!

Just this second got back from the gym.


----------



## Guest

Back, Bi's and Forearms done.

*Warmups light weight.*

*
*

*
Nautilus Pullover. 2 sets 1 drop.* Need to find a replacement for this now, stack isnt heavy enough, 15 reps, slow with pause no problem.

*WG LPD 3 sets 2 drops*

*
CG OH PD. 3 sets 2 drops. *

*
DB Rows 3 sets 1 drop.*

*
WG Cable Row 3 sets 1 drop.*

*
*

*
Nautilus Curl Machine 3 sets 1 drop*

*
DB Hammers 2 supersets of heavy > fail, light > fail*

*
*

*
Forearm Rope Twists 2 sets to failure*

*
*

Got home late tonight, really didnt fancy the gym but made myself go, glad I did now, feel great for it.

Thoroughly done in, shake and cereal done. Got some beef stew and veg to go through in half hour or so, then its shower and bed.

Have a good un chaps. Next training day is Friday, legs day.. joy!


----------



## Guest

Home early enough from work today, working up in the lake district so it was toe down and no horses were spared.

Got in, had my tea, sat there bored watching shite on the idiot box so went to the gym. Next session should have been legs but honestly didnt fancy doing "fcuk them over friday" with sore legs.

Did Chest and Tri's instead will do legs either tomorrow is we are home early enough (doubtfull, see above) or sat morning.

Got to the gym started as normal felt very strong, so did a bit of a tester. See where im at. Strength very much on the up now

*Flat Hammer Bench. Maxed @95k a side for 2, just, would have got the 3rd with a little tap to get me through the static contraction just before lockout. Dropped all the way down in 20's to failure each set.*

*
Dips. Chest was pretty much crumpled from the presses, got 2 sets @ BW to failure, 11 and 6*

*
Machine Fly. Stack +20k 2 sets to failure*

*
OH EZ Bar Extension. 20k a side 2 sets to failure*

*
V Bar Pushdowns. Stack @ 2 sets to failure 1 drop to failure*

Looking well at the min, very pleased with how its going. Diet getting easier to follow, just routine now. Gym wise never been much of a problem for motivation, just ploughing through it.

Onward and upward as they say.

Weighed in @ 19st 11 on the way out of the gym, so no big changes there.

Thats about it, will see you next training day


----------



## Guest

Soo glad today is over, just been one of them days.

Couple of beers and a curry due I think. My cheat day so far has been crap, porridge this morning, cheese sarnie and a bottle of apple juice is all ive had all day.


----------



## Milky

Its been a ku*t of a day mate, but we just make excuses according to some, we dont want it bad enough....

Come do a month with us and then tell us there " excuses "

Makes me pi*s mate....


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Home early enough from work today, working up in the lake district so it was toe down and no horses were spared.
> 
> Got in, had my tea, sat there bored watching shite on the idiot box so went to the gym. Next session should have been legs but honestly didnt fancy doing "fcuk them over friday" with sore legs.
> 
> Did Chest and Tri's instead will do legs either tomorrow is we are home early enough (doubtfull, see above) or sat morning.
> 
> Got to the gym started as normal felt very strong, so did a bit of a tester. See where im at. Strength very much on the up now
> 
> *Flat Hammer Bench. Maxed @95k a side for 2, just, would have got the 3rd with a little tap to get me through the static contraction just before lockout. Dropped all the way down in 20's to failure each set.*
> 
> *
> Dips. Chest was pretty much crumpled from the presses, got 2 sets @ BW to failure, 11 and 6*
> 
> *
> Machine Fly. Stack +20k 2 sets to failure*
> 
> *
> OH EZ Bar Extension. 20k a side 2 sets to failure*
> 
> *
> V Bar Pushdowns. Stack @ 2 sets to failure 1 drop to failure*
> 
> Looking well at the min, very pleased with how its going. Diet getting easier to follow, just routine now. Gym wise never been much of a problem for motivation, just ploughing through it.
> 
> Onward and upward as they say.
> 
> Weighed in @ 19st 11 on the way out of the gym, so no big changes there.
> 
> Thats about it, will see you next training day


good man , liking the drop sets mate


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Soo glad today is over, just been one of them days.
> 
> Couple of beers and a curry due I think. My cheat day so far has been crap, porridge this morning, cheese sarnie and a bottle of apple juice is all ive had all day.


thats not enough cals if your gonna do all that running mate :lol:


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> thats not enough cals if your gonna do all that running mate :lol:


It all counts as cardio Carl hahaha, cardio with brownie points is the best kind :lol:


----------



## Rob68

You about later this week mucka ?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> You about later this week mucka ?


Aye m8, whats up?


----------



## Rob68

Just wondered if you were training later in the week or does it depend on work etc if so will try get you at weekend for a sesh


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Just wondered if you were training later in the week or does it depend on work etc if so will try get you at weekend for a sesh


Yeah mate, prob best to leave it till weekend. Can't say when ill be home through the week. Get a chest or shoulders session in sat?


----------



## Rob68

Ive an appointment tomorrow afternoon mate over near the reebok with this Stuart Cosgrove physio bloke about my shoulder so depending on how that pans out might have to be legs will let you know tomorrow what they say


----------



## Guest

No worries mucka, legs is a good day :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> No worries mucka, legs is a good day :thumb:


Was that said with an evil laugh ?


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Was that said with an evil laugh ?


It was hahaha :devil2:


----------



## Guest

Best update the journal, forgot all about it tbh.

Last update was 28th Chest, done Legs, Back and Chest since then, saving legs for @Rob68 this weekend :devil2:

Tonight was Chest, big improvements again rep wise. Feeling very strong again and muscles are feeling like they are going to pop in the gym.

*Chest, Tris and Bi's (Bi's Lagging part, trying to do arms and calves twice a week)*

*
*

*
Flat Hammer Machine. 4 sets. Maxed @ 80k ES x10. Drop to 40 ES and failed.*

*
Cable Crossover. As above 4 sets, 1 drop. Maxed @ 3 off stack x8, dropped to half and fail*

*
Machine Fly. As above. Maxed @ stack +20k x10, drop to 3/4 stack and fail*

*
Dips. 3 sets @ BW to failure*

*
*

*
OH EZ Bar Extension. 20k ES 2 sets to failure*

*
Tricep Pushdown 2 sets @ stack to failure*

*
*

*
Machine Curls 2 sets @ Stack to failure 2 sec pause at contraction, slow down.*

*
DB Hammers 2 supersets 20k fail, drop to 10k fail x2*

*
*

*
10 min incline walk to finish off*


----------



## Guest

Bit of a note aswell, diet been going very well. (bar a derail on monday that im still unhappy with myself about)

Been getting very hungry again by 3-4 o clock. Even with the added carbs through the day, would you say grin and bear it or up the intake again?


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Bit of a note aswell, diet been going very well. (bar a derail on monday that im still unhappy with myself about)
> 
> Been getting very hungry again by 3-4 o clock. Even with the added carbs through the day, would you say grin and bear it or up the intake again?


You know best how your body reacts mate. Me? I'd be eating more


----------



## Guest

No gym tonight, took it as another rest day in prep for a day in the gym with @Rob68 tomorrow.

Legs session so plenty of fun to be had.

Food wise this week been ok, as said been getting very hungry so upped my food a little. Some extra fruit and more in the way of carbs through the day, only slightly.

Only done 1 day of this so far, seemed to keep the hunger off til I got in, so done the job. Will know better through the week.

Today has been my cheat day, not eaten that much tbh.

6am Porridge, shake

9am Breakfast was a bacon and sausage sarnie

11am shake

1pm minted lamb kebab type thing, was very nice tbh. Pieces of lamb in mint marinade, on a big naan bread with salad.

3pm shake

5pm had some fruit 2 apples and an orange

7pm was KFC Zinger box meal. Didnt eat the chips, but did have a milkybar krushem thing. These are just awesome!

9pm shake


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> No gym tonight, took it as another rest day in prep for a day in the gym with @Rob68 tomorrow.
> 
> Legs session so plenty of fun to be had.
> 
> Food wise this week been ok, as said been getting very hungry so upped my food a little. Some extra fruit and more in the way of carbs through the day, only slightly.
> 
> Only done 1 day of this so far, seemed to keep the hunger off til I got in, so done the job. Will know better through the week.
> 
> Today has been my cheat day, not eaten that much tbh.
> 
> 6am Porridge, shake
> 
> 9am Breakfast was a bacon and sausage sarnie
> 
> 11am shake
> 
> 1pm minted lamb kebab type thing, was very nice tbh. Pieces of lamb in mint marinade, on a big naan bread with salad.
> 
> 3pm shake
> 
> 5pm had some fruit 2 apples and an orange
> 
> 7pm was KFC Zinger box meal. Didnt eat the chips, but did have a milkybar krushem thing. These are just awesome!
> 
> 9pm shake


Rob says he's going to destroy you mate:whistling:

He said something about City Power:confused1: Not sure what he meant...:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Rob says he's going to destroy you mate:whistling:
> 
> He said something about City Power:confused1: Not sure what he meant...:laugh:


We will see haha


----------



## Guest

Legs done, @Rob68 didnt end up coming down, something to do with being scared etc :whistling: Haha

Something with his lad came up so family first, he's coming up next week so will give him double the pain then.

*10 min walk warmup. 5 of that @ a decent incline*

*
*

*
Hack Squat 4 sets 2 drops*

*
Leg Press 5L x 5R x10B. 3 sets*

*
Standing Calf Raise. 3 sets 2 drops*

*
Seated Calf Raise 2 sets 2 drops*

*
Standing Ham Curls 3 sets 2 drops*

*
Lying Ham Curls 2 sets 2 drops*

*
*

*
Finished off with 15 mins walk to cool down, legs were throbbing. Good session*


----------



## Guest

Legs are broken, 2 hot baths and 2 power snoozes later still throbbing!

Missus just on her way home with food! She assures me there is plenty of meat in whatever it is, she wont tell me. Absolutely starving!

Gym tomorrow @10, get a shoulders session in, early start to a new week then, may aswell.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Smash those weights man!

Your training is looking good dave.


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done.

*Usual Warmup*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press. 4 sets, 1 drop Maxed @ 50k dbs x7. Dropped to 25's and rep to failure*

*
Smith Military Press. 3 sets, 1 drop. Maxed @ 120k x5. Dropped to 60 and rep to failure*

*
Side DB Raise. 3 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ 20k x5, dropped to 15 fail, drop to 10 fail (no rest between drops)*

*
Rear Fly. 3 sets Maxed @ stack x13 failure, 1 sec pause on each rep.*

*
Rear Cables 2 sets. 1 drop Maxed @ 6 plates, dropped to 4*

*
*

*
Done some weighted dips to finish off. bw 10, +20k 10 fail, +20k 8 fail.*


----------



## Milky

Its fu*king freezing and your walking round Asda in shorts and T shirts you muppett :lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Its fu*king freezing and your walking round Asda in shorts and T shirts you muppett :lol:


Ahh was that you beeping? Haha didnt recognise the car, was on way to the gym.


----------



## Guest

Best update, put myself into the 30 day arms challenge thing

So tonight being a none training day for me, straight in from work and hit the arms.

*Bi's done. *

*
*

*
Bar Curls 110 reps @40k. 25, 25, 20, 20, 20. 1 min rest between. Fcuk me the last 2 sets were hard! *

*
DB Hammers 2 sets 15 x15k 2 sets 15 x 10k*

Diet today

6.00 - Breakfast - 80g oats (porridge with milk), shake

8.00 - 2 apples, 2 tangerines

9.30, 12.00, 14.30 - 750g steak, 250g basmati rice, light weight curry sauce (Thai Coconut) Split into 3 meals during work hours.

16.00 shake

18.30 Tea - 4x Big Cumberland Sausages, Mash ?? weight. (made with Milk only, no butter), green beans and garden pea's

21.00 shake


----------



## Milky

Cant believe that sh*t bag never dead legged you :lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Cant believe that sh*t bag never dead legged you :lol:


Haha he would have been on a quick visit to A&E m8, still killing me now.

Hot bath before bed, see if thats helps any


----------



## Guest

He even offered to split the 10er with me hahaha

Pair of cnuts! :lol:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> He even offered to split the 10er with me hahaha
> 
> Pair of cnuts! :lol:


Oh did he. l'll deadleg the ku*t myself now !!


----------



## Guest

Back and Arms done. Well and truly done in!

*Rackpulls. ?? sets, just kept going felt v strong. Worked up from 100k in plates sets of 10. Maxed @ 260x3. Could easy beat my 270 PB with less sets, feeling really strong. Grip was sound for 220 aswell, that has come on a treat.*

*
High Lever Rows 3 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 80k ES x6fail*

*
WG LPD 3 sets 1 drop Maxed @ 4 off stack x12fail*

*
CG PD 3 sets 1 drop Maxed @ stack x8fail*

*
Nautilus Pullover 3 sets @ stack xfailure*

*
*

*
DB Curls 3 sets @ 25k xfailure, 10k xfailure. *

*
Hammers as above*

*
*

*
Tri Pushdown 3 sets @ stack xfailure, drop to half go again*

*
Dips 3 sets @ BW+20k x failure*

Just waiting on tea coming, bit of a treat. 1/2 a chicken (tandoori), salad and a chipatti.


----------



## Guest

Late session done tonight, ****e day at work, had to drop every **** off, cheetham hill > salford > blackley > rochdale > whitefield

An hour and 45 mins it took me to get everyone home, dropping cnuts all over manchester and stopping for shopping. Wont be doing it again! takes the ****.

Anyway in a foul mood so went to go and take it out in the gym, only to be met by the most persistent annoying **** that has walked the earth.

He would wait for you to have the weight above you and "Dave, Dave Dave, .... what does this do... what does that do...... will creatine make me big? ...... How many apples can I eat a day? .... im eating 4 sachets of porridge now in the morning I want to get massive..." It went on and on and on, a relentless barrage of absolute nonsensical shite!

Normally I dont mind helping anyone but I blew my lid with him. "WILL YOU JUST FCUK OFF MYTHERING!" He soon disappeared.

Angrier than ever now so its quick food, shower and bed before I upset someone haha

Chest and arms done. Yesterday was the first day ive actually had doms in my biceps and triceps, never had it before - had slight tenderness where you are aware of them but never actual aching doms. This arms thing might be worth it, will just keep cracking on and see.

*Chest / Tri's / Bi's - *

*
*

*
Flat Hammer Bench 5 sets 3 drops.*

*
Fly 3 sets 1 drop*

*
Inc DB 3 sets, 1 drop*

*
Cables (crossovers) 3 sets 1 drop*

*
Dips 3 sets*

*
Pushdowns 4 sets. Set 2 and 3 to failure 10+reps, dropset to finish off.*

*
EZ Bar Curl 4 sets As above*

*
Hammer Curl 4 sets As above*

Food demolished, homemade chicken burgers. 2x big chicken breasts marinaded in some spicy coating thing and grilled. 2 wholemeal barms, tom c, salad.

Will have a shake before bed.


----------



## Milky

Who was mithering ?

I got in half an hour ago mate.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> *Who was mithering *?
> 
> I got in half an hour ago mate.


Just some random lad I know. He's not long started and has absolutely no idea, I dont mind helping anyone as you know, but his interrupting me was boiling my piss

We finished there at 5 m8, I walked in through the door at 6:45.

Dropped Ben off, then Rob, then Bren, then Dave to the off license for beer, which he borrowed the money for off me (Im skint can you lend us that 5er), then the other side of fcukign rochdale for louise. Wont be doing it again!


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Late session done tonight, ****e day at work, had to drop every **** off, cheetham hill > salford > blackley > rochdale > whitefield
> 
> An hour and 45 mins it took me to get everyone home, dropping cnuts all over manchester and stopping for shopping. Wont be doing it again! takes the ****.
> 
> Anyway in a foul mood so went to go and take it out in the gym, only to be met by the most persistent annoying **** that has walked the earth.
> 
> He would wait for you to have the weight above you and "Dave, Dave Dave, .... what does this do... what does that do...... will creatine make me big? ...... How many apples can I eat a day? .... im eating 4 sachets of porridge now in the morning I want to get massive..." It went on and on and on, a relentless barrage of absolute nonsensical shite!
> 
> Normally I dont mind helping anyone but I blew my lid with him. "WILL YOU JUST FCUK OFF MYTHERING!" He soon disappeared.
> 
> Angrier than ever now so its quick food, shower and bed before I upset someone haha
> 
> Chest and arms done. Yesterday was the first day ive actually had doms in my biceps and triceps, never had it before - had slight tenderness where you are aware of them but never actual aching doms. This arms thing might be worth it, will just keep cracking on and see.
> 
> *Chest / Tri's / Bi's - *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Flat Hammer Bench 5 sets 3 drops.*
> 
> *
> Fly 3 sets 1 drop*
> 
> *
> Inc DB 3 sets, 1 drop*
> 
> *
> Cables (crossovers) 3 sets 1 drop*
> 
> *
> Dips 3 sets*
> 
> *
> Pushdowns 4 sets. Set 2 and 3 to failure 10+reps, dropset to finish off.*
> 
> *
> EZ Bar Curl 4 sets As above*
> 
> *
> Hammer Curl 4 sets As above*
> 
> Food demolished, homemade chicken burgers. 2x big chicken breasts marinaded in some spicy coating thing and grilled. 2 wholemeal barms, tom c, salad.
> 
> Will have a shake before bed.


 :lol: fukcin classic mate ....there is always one isn't there dave , i could just see you with the db's over your head and him starting mythring dave, dave and you turning green lol ....they normally home in on me to ask me daft stuff when im dieting and really hungry like can you not eat crumpets then ? pms when he sais how many apples can i eat in a day lol .....needless to say a couple of people walked away from me headless last year after mythering and they generally leave me in peace now lol .....

good to see you still smashing it you grumpy t*at lol ....... ps lend us a tenner mate :lol:

sorry i not been in for a while mate just been chocka , glad i did today tho made me laff that


----------



## Guest

Haha no worries mucka, been reading your journal you're doing ace mate.

Feel much better this morning Good sleep sorted me right out.

See how I am tonight might go get an arms session in.


----------



## Guest

Shoulder and Arms done, this arms thing is ruining me. Arms are in absolute tatters! Elbow giving me a bit of jip tonight so will have a day off tomorrow I think let it rest up before I hurt it again.

*Shoulders - *

*
Seated Smith Press 4 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ 120k x6. Dropped to 80 hit fail, 60 fail again*

*
Side Raise 4 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 20k x10fail, dropped to 10 >fail.*

*
Front Raise 4 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 25k x8, dropped to 10 >fail*

*
Rear Delt Machine (New machine brilliant!) 4 sets Maxed @ 80k x10, dropped to 40 hit fail again*

*
*

*
Arms - *

*
Db Concentration Curls. 15 x 10k, 15 x15k, 10 x20k, 7 x 25k, 6 x30k. Dropsets 15k to failure, 10k to failure.*

*
Overhead EZ Extension. 40k on bar. 3 sets to failure 18, 12, 13.*

*
DB Hammers 2 sets 20k x failure ?? numbers forgot.*

*
CGBP 4 sets 100k x10, x9, x5, x5*

*
*

*
Finished off with 15 min incline walk on the treadmill.*

Weighed in @ 19st 9










Thats the new pec dec / rear delt machine, brilliant! Doesnt murder my arms now using the fly machine sat backward. Can really feel it hitting the delts will be using this every week from now on.

All going well tbh, nothing special to report another day done. Legs on sunday, bring it on!


----------



## Guest

Legs and Arms done. Felt sick as fcuk in the gym, no water either (they ran out!)

*Hack Machine 3 warmup sets. 5 sets all to failure increasing in weight. 1 dropset. *

*
Lying Ham Curls 1 warmup. 3 sets to failure. 1 drop*

*
Standing Calf Raise. 3 sets toes in, 3 sets toes out all to failure.*

*
*

*
Alternating DB Curls. 2 warmup sets. 5 sets to failure, increasing in weight.*

*
Alternating Hammer Curls. As above without the warmup*

*
*

*
OH Ez Bar Extensions. 5 sets to failure*

*
Dips. As above*

Arms and legs are done in, literally nothing left in them. Struggled driving home it was that bad.

Big bottle of lucozade in me and feeling much better, protein and cereal going down nicely. Then its chicken and salad butties (burgen bread) for the remainder of the day.

Weighed in again today for some reason the weight is going down? Possibly due to not being on the dbol any more?? Bloat going? Im fcuked if I know.

Strength still on the up and looking much better so something is working.

Quick shower and im off to my nephews bday party, try and resist the urge to demolish some cake and ice cream haha

Have a good un, next training day is Tues, new week so bring it on.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice stuff, Dave, looks nice a nice Solid Session there buddy, Keep up the hard work mate. Your doing well by the looks of it. You trying to cut up or what so whats your weight at the moment if you don't mind me asking.

MAtt.

Have a good weekend Dave.


----------



## Guest

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice stuff, Dave, looks nice a nice Solid Session there buddy, Keep up the hard work mate. Your doing well by the looks of it. You trying to cut up or what so whats your weight at the moment if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> MAtt.
> 
> Have a good weekend Dave.


19st 8 atm pal

Im just trying to keep the diet as clean as I can m8, hopefully throw some size on.

Im 6/7 week into my cycle and its going well so far.


----------



## Guest

Chest and Arms done.

*Flat Hammer. 4 sets, 3 drops Maxed @90k ES x6, dropped down in plates to 20ES all failures. 65, 40, 20*

*
Dips (toes forward) 3 BW sets x failure, 12fail, 12fail, 7 fail*

*
Machine Fly 3 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ stack +25k x13fail, dropped to stack fail again*

*
Cable Crossovers (Under Pec) 3 sets. Maxed @ 4 off stack x9*

*
*

*
Alternate DB Curls 5 sets. Started out @ 15k x15 and went up from there. Maxed @ 32.5k x6. *

*
Rope Hammers 2 sets to failure @40k*

*
*

*
CGBP 60k x10, 100k 4 sets. 5, 5, 5, 4fail*

*
Pushdowns 2 sets stack x failure.*

Done in, need food. Food been off today, ate all of my meat but couldnt stomach the rice for some reason. Gave in and got 1 lot of chips, needed something hot.

Just about to have some spicy chicken breast and chorizo salad thing. Smells good even if I do say so myself


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice session there Davey, Bet you were pumped after aye?>


----------



## Guest

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice session there Davey, Bet you were pumped after aye?>


Bolloxed is the word m8y haha


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Bolloxed is the word m8y haha


Good man Dave ! I started the treadmill yesterday 40 mins incline .....with the fckin heating on lol .....

Ay well it will all be worth it mate , have a good day lad !


----------



## Guest

Easy enough day at work today, home early ish. Just come home to some bad news short term but good in the long run I suppose.

Holiday we had booked for August has had to be cancelled, looking at loosing a few hundred quid deposit... the wife found out her next and final exam course is when we are due away.

They have said there will be others but cant say when, she has worked her arse off to get this far so we both decided she cant really let it go.

Soon as she has passed it (fingers crossed) its an instant pay rise which will more than cover it, so not too bothered, better in the long run.

So now we are looking at elsewhere to go. Well she is, I seriously cba looking now, gutted!

Told her only way I will forgive her is plenty of bedroom making up haha starting tonight haha

Anways, Food been bang on the money, calves are still sore from legs the other day, and chest is very tender.

Get my tea down me and get some arms done. Back day tomorrow so hopefully we'll be finished sharpish again.

Im off to sulk infront of my pc all night.

Have a good un


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Easy enough day at work today, home early ish. Just come home to some bad news short term but good in the long run I suppose.
> 
> Holiday we had booked for August has had to be cancelled, looking at loosing a few hundred quid deposit... the wife found out her next and final exam course is when we are due away.
> 
> They have said there will be others but cant say when, she has worked her arse off to get this far so we both decided she cant really let it go.
> 
> Soon as she has passed it (fingers crossed) its an instant pay rise which will more than cover it, so not too bothered, better in the long run.
> 
> So now we are looking at elsewhere to go. Well she is, I seriously cba looking now, gutted!
> 
> Told her only way I will forgive her is plenty of bedroom making up haha starting tonight haha
> 
> Anways, Food been bang on the money, calves are still sore from legs the other day, and chest is very tender.
> 
> Get my tea down me and get some arms done. Back day tomorrow so hopefully we'll be finished sharpish again.
> 
> Im off to sulk infront of my pc all night.
> 
> Have a good un


Milk it mate thats what I would do .....

Nice to hear you are pushing it and still sore , will have to have another sesh sometime


----------



## Guest

Gym done, was supposed to be a back day, but the world and his dog was doing back so had to do shoulders instead. And bi's ofc, giving tris a rest still a tad delicate from chest day. Will do Legs and Back over the weekend.

*Warmup light presses raises, f/s/r*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press. 4 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 50k x10, then x8. Dropped to 30's the hit failure again*

*
Side DB Raise. 3 sets. 2 drops Maxed @ 20k x7, dropped to 15 fail, 10 fail*

*
Rear Delt Machine. 3 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ stack x10just, dropped to 3/4 fail, 1/2 fail*

*
Seated Military Press. 2 sets @ 3/4 stack, rep to failure.*

*
WG High Cable Rows 2 sets as above*

*
*

*
DB Curl 2 sets @ 20k, rep to failure. 1 set @ 30k rep to failure (didnt get many) + forced negatives.*

*
DB Hammers 2 sets to failure @ 20k*

*
*

*
10 mins incline walk to finish off*


----------



## Mingster

Good work Dave. You're a big fan of the drop sets these days


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Good work Dave. You're a big fan of the drop sets these days


Aye m8, found I can hit brute strength failure but still have some in the tank. Drops seem to deplete everything make me feel like ive done something


----------



## Guest

Update on the arms just over a week into the comp, not measured them yet, lost my tape somewhere along the way haha


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Update on the arms just over a week into the comp, not measured them yet, lost my tape somewhere along the way haha


Tape was too small anyway, you need one of these.....


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Gym done, was supposed to be a back day, but the world and his dog was doing back so had to do shoulders instead. And bi's ofc, giving tris a rest still a tad delicate from chest day. Will do Legs and Back over the weekend.
> 
> *Warmup light presses raises, f/s/r*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Seated DB Press. 4 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 50k x10, then x8. Dropped to 30's the hit failure again*
> 
> *
> Side DB Raise. 3 sets. 2 drops Maxed @ 20k x7, dropped to 15 fail, 10 fail*
> 
> *
> Rear Delt Machine. 3 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ stack x10just, dropped to 3/4 fail, 1/2 fail*
> 
> *
> Seated Military Press. 2 sets @ 3/4 stack, rep to failure.*
> 
> *
> WG High Cable Rows 2 sets as above*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> DB Curl 2 sets @ 20k, rep to failure. 1 set @ 30k rep to failure (didnt get many) + forced negatives.*
> 
> *
> DB Hammers 2 sets to failure @ 20k*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 10 mins incline walk to finish off*


Good sesh mate looking forward to smashing some drop sets with you again in the future !


----------



## Guest

Back, Bi's and Tri's done

Usual warmup, 5 min fast walk, light pulls, rows etc

*WG LPD - 4 sets, 2 drops*

*
CG PD - 2 sets 2 drops*

*
DB Row - 5 sets*

*
Rear Delt Flys - 4 sets*

*
Nautilus Pullover - 2 sets, 2 drops*

*
Weighted Hyper Extensions - 4 sets*

*
*

*
DB Curls. 1 warmup, then right down the rack to failure from 30k. 30, 25, 20, 17, 15, 12, 10 (These hurt!)*

*
OH Ez Bar Extension - 1 warmup, 3 sets to failure.*

*
DB Hammers. 3 sets to failure*

*
Cable Pushdowns. 3 sets to failure*

19.7 @ weigh in, weight still dropping.

Probably the clen kicking in now, just into week 2 upped to 80mcg ed. Str is still on the up and looking better. Just keep it plodding on


----------



## Guest

Forgot to add 10 mins of stairs cardio to finish off. :thumb:

Cant be forgetting the cardio!


----------



## Guest

Legs and arms done.

*Hack squat. 5 sets. 1 drop rep out*

*
Leg press. 5 sets. 2 drops*

*
Ham curls. 5 sets. 2 drops*

*
Calf raise. 5 sets. 2 drops*

*
*

*
Ez curls. 5 sets. 2 drops*

*
Rope hammers 5 sets. 2 drops*

Done in!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Legs and arms done.
> 
> *Hack squat. 5 sets. 1 drop rep out*
> 
> *
> Leg press. 5 sets. 2 drops*
> 
> *
> Ham curls. 5 sets. 2 drops*
> 
> *
> Calf raise. 5 sets. 2 drops*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Ez curls. 5 sets. 2 drops*
> 
> *
> Rope hammers 5 sets. 2 drops*
> 
> Done in!


Was it cold in there mate ?

Mine was bastard freezing !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Was it cold in there mate ?
> 
> Mine was bastard freezing !


It wasn't that bad tbh mate. Didn't notice it anyway


----------



## Guest

Chest and Tri's done, should really have been a rest day but stuff on my mind so went and worked it out in the gym

*Flat Hammer Bench. 4 sets 3 drops Managed 90k a side for 8 today very pleased, strength still on the up. *

*
Toes Forward Dips. 3 sets BW failure*

*
Machine Fly. 3 sets 1 drop. Stack +20k*

*
Cable Crossovers as above (Under Pec) 4 off stack*

*
*

*
Pushdowns Normal grip superset with Underhand grip, 3 sets to failure. *

*
*

*
5 min walk, 10 min jog, 5 min walk/limp, shins were on fire!)*

Bi's are having a day off, they are knackered. As am I


----------



## strongmanmatt

Some Nice consistent training, What makes you a fan of the drop sets Dave, you just like the pump afterwards. I often like a pump after too.

Have a good Evening, Rest, Eat, Grow.


----------



## Guest

strongmanmatt said:


> Some Nice consistent training, What makes you a fan of the drop sets Dave, you just like the pump afterwards. I often like a pump after too.
> 
> Have a good Evening, Rest, Eat, Grow.


Cheers mucka. Just think they take every last drop out of the muscle m8. Been doing them past few month and really liking it tbh.


----------



## Guest

Just got in from work, give the biceps a bit of a hammering, now its tea and rest for the night.

Barbell curls 100 reps, dont let go of the bar. Arms suitably done in.

Diet going strong, did have a few chips today at work tho (hold my hands up) Tried a new sauce from morrisons, turns out it tastes like vomit, so just ate the meat and got some chips for it at dinner.

Weight looks like its falling off me now, stomach coming through slowly but surely, need to up my game a little now I think last big push.

Took a pic this morning, be nice haha


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Chest and Tri's done, should really have been a rest day but stuff on my mind so went and worked it out in the gym
> 
> *Flat Hammer Bench. 4 sets 3 drops Managed 90k a side for 8 today very pleased, strength still on the up. *
> 
> *
> Toes Forward Dips. 3 sets BW failure*
> 
> *
> Machine Fly. 3 sets 1 drop. Stack +20k*
> 
> *
> Cable Crossovers as above (Under Pec) 4 off stack*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Pushdowns Normal grip superset with Underhand grip, 3 sets to failure. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 5 min walk, 10 min jog, 5 min walk/limp, shins were on fire!)*
> 
> Bi's are having a day off, they are knackered. As am I


Have you tried Taurine for the shin pumps mate - I used to suffer badly and taking 3g Taurine about 30-60 mins before you hit cardio, sorted it for me. Dont seem to need it now.


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> Have you tried Taurine for the shin pumps mate - I used to suffer badly and taking 3g Taurine about 30-60 mins before you hit cardio, sorted it for me. Dont seem to need it now.


I havnt m8, ill get some this weekend see how I get on, cheers pal


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> I havnt m8, ill get some this weekend see how I get on, cheers pal


In the shops the best I have found are only 500mg per tab, I get these from Fleabay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TAURINE-120-x-1000mg-muscle-size-strength-/281074003341?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item417150ed8d


----------



## Guest

Ahh sound as m8, ill order some of them now.

How much do you take m8 and how often?


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Ahh sound as m8, ill order some of them now.
> 
> How much do you take m8 and how often?


I took 3g (3 caps) about 30-60 mins before I was going to get to cardio. So probably drop them just before you get to the gym. Some people have needed 5g - which is where I started, but found 3g worked fine.

Not needed them recently, but am managing my fluid retention better with 3g VitC per day, so not sure if they were connected.


----------



## biglbs

DiggyV said:


> Have you tried Taurine for the shin pumps mate - I used to suffer badly and taking 3g Taurine about 30-60 mins before you hit cardio, sorted it for me. Dont seem to need it now.


 @Milky and i tried these ,did'nt seem tgo work for me and i think Milkman said the same:turned:


----------



## DiggyV

biglbs said:


> @Milky and i tried these ,did'nt seem tgo work for me and i think Milkman said the same:turned:


Fair enough mate - I know it sorted me, and the days I forgot them, shins were on fire.

Worth talking to the Milkster perhaps Dave.


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done. Gave the arms a day off, tendons flaring up again so best ease off a little.

5 min walk to start off, and straight to it

*DB Shoulder Press. 4 sets 1 drop. (Maxed @ 55k x6)*

*
Side Raises. (Maxed @22k x6)*

*
Rear Delt Fly (Maxed @ Stack x10just)*

*
Machine Shoulder Press 2 sets, rep to fail @ 60k*

*
Rear Delt Row 2 sets, rep to fail @ ½ stack strict, pausing at chest*

*
*

*
Tried for 10 mins on the stairs, only managed 7. Been a tough one at work today, bolloxed!*


----------



## Guest

What a morning!

Woke up to a call off BT telling me the line had now been restricted and my internet cut off?!

Asked how has that happened as we pay direct debit, it should be impossible. The money goes straight out of the bank as the bill comes in?? he was a right snotty cnut very abrupt

Told him there must be some sort of problem, the snotty cnut replied "The only problem is you not paying your bill....." I hit the fcuking roof! If I could have reached down the phone and got him, he would have been strangled to death!

An hour and half on the phone and finally got through to his boss, who is now retrieving the call that is recorded to see what actually went on.

Im absolutely livid! I was screaming down the phone at him, cheeky little cnut!

Got through to the duty manager and it turns out we owe £2.17 from an old bill back in Jan?? *£2.17!!!!*

The guy who we got through to was astounded it had gone this far and couldnt understand why they would even think about closing the line off.

Anyway that sorted, he wouldnt give me the lads name who we spoke to but soon as he listens to the call he will get straight onto it, official complaint gone in.

Email to the CEO of BT Wholesale (Ian Livingston) and Chief Executive of BT (Olivia Garfield) linking the supervisor in with what has gone on, looking forward to their repsonses.

****ING HATE BT!

Cheeky bastards!!!

Aaaaaand deep breath.

Anyway's off to the gym, hammer back will post back later


----------



## TELBOR

Pmsl! Cheeky little cùnt.

Good work on telling them where to go mate, I hate those kind of calls and always go out my way to make them look like twàts 

Should of helped fuel a good session though :lol:

Have a good one!!


----------



## Guest

Well was supposed to be back day, but seems everyone in the world had the same idea of getting to the gym early and doing back. Never seen it so busy.

Ended up training chest and arms with one of the lads from work.

*5 min walk*

*
*

*
Flat Hammer Bench 4 sets 2 drops*

*
Dips 4 sets*

*
Machine Fly 3 sets 1 drop*

*
Cable Crossover 2 sets 1 drop*

*
*

*
DB Curls 3 sets up the rack. 15, 20, 30 Then Back down to failure, 30, 25, 20, 17, 15, 12, 10 Bi's screaming by the end of this! Managed about 3 on the 10's * :lol:

*
Pushdowns Stack x 2 sets to failure, then drop through the stack again hitting failure*

*
*

*
10 mins on stairs to finish off.*

Weighed in @ 19st 4 lowest its been for a good while! Clen working a treat

Come home to a nice chicken casserole in the slow cooker cooking away, should be ready in an hour or so.

Cereal and shake down, am starving roll on food time!


----------



## DiggyV

nice session dave - love training so even silly light weights make your muscles scream at you.....


----------



## Guest

Back and Bi's done

*5 min jog to warmup, and general stretch*

*
*

*
Nautilus Pullover 3 sets. 1 drop*

*
WG LPD As above.*

*
High Lever Row. 3 sets 2 drops*

*
DB Row 3 sets 1 drop*

*
WG Row (To chest) 3 sets 1 drop*

*
*

*
Nautilus Curl Machine. Just kept going in sets @ stack till I couldnt do more than 4. Got about 6 or 7 sets or so with 1 min rest between.*

*
Rope Hammers 3 sets. 2 drops.*

*
*

*
10 min jog to finish off*, still having murder with shin pumps. Killer driving home after it, hopefully that taurine Diggy got me onto will arrive this week sometime, give it a whirl.

Will be giving my arms a few days off, tendons are on fire atm. Always flares up on back day, so its rest and recover for a few days I think.

Gym is closed tomorrow anyway, so Legs Monday, and fresh week ahead.

Weighed myself again (dont know why I do it, force of habbit) 19st 4 looking alot better day by day now, fat is going slowly but surely. Just keeping to it, consistency!!!

Have a good weekend chaps


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> What a morning!
> 
> Woke up to a call off BT telling me the line had now been restricted and my internet cut off?!
> 
> Asked how has that happened as we pay direct debit, it should be impossible. The money goes straight out of the bank as the bill comes in?? he was a right snotty cnut very abrupt
> 
> Told him there must be some sort of problem, the snotty cnut replied "The only problem is you not paying your bill....." I hit the fcuking roof! If I could have reached down the phone and got him, he would have been strangled to death!
> 
> An hour and half on the phone and finally got through to his boss, who is now retrieving the call that is recorded to see what actually went on.
> 
> Im absolutely livid! I was screaming down the phone at him, cheeky little cnut!
> 
> Got through to the duty manager and it turns out we owe £2.17 from an old bill back in Jan?? *£2.17!!!!*
> 
> The guy who we got through to was astounded it had gone this far and couldnt understand why they would even think about closing the line off.
> 
> Anyway that sorted, he wouldnt give me the lads name who we spoke to but soon as he listens to the call he will get straight onto it, official complaint gone in.
> 
> Email to the CEO of BT Wholesale (Ian Livingston) and Chief Executive of BT (Olivia Garfield) linking the supervisor in with what has gone on, looking forward to their repsonses.
> 
> ****ING HATE BT!
> 
> Cheeky bastards!!!
> 
> Aaaaaand deep breath.
> 
> Anyway's off to the gym, hammer back will post back later


nothing worse than a snotty cnut on the phone mate bet you felt like ripping him down the phone line ....£2.17 wtf?


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Well was supposed to be back day, but seems everyone in the world had the same idea of getting to the gym early and doing back. Never seen it so busy.
> 
> Ended up training chest and arms with one of the lads from work.
> 
> *5 min walk*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Flat Hammer Bench 4 sets 2 drops*
> 
> *
> Dips 4 sets*
> 
> *
> Machine Fly 3 sets 1 drop*
> 
> *
> Cable Crossover 2 sets 1 drop*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> DB Curls 3 sets up the rack. 15, 20, 30 Then Back down to failure, 30, 25, 20, 17, 15, 12, 10 Bi's screaming by the end of this! Managed about 3 on the 10's * :lol:
> 
> *
> Pushdowns Stack x 2 sets to failure, then drop through the stack again hitting failure*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 10 mins on stairs to finish off.*
> 
> Weighed in @ 19st 4 lowest its been for a good while! Clen working a treat
> 
> Come home to a nice chicken casserole in the slow cooker cooking away, should be ready in an hour or so.
> 
> Cereal and shake down, am starving roll on food time!


still lovin the drop sets mate do you feel they help develop strength ? i feel i have come on leaps and bounds this year through extended failure through the sets


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl! Cheeky little cùnt.
> 
> Good work on telling them where to go mate, I hate those kind of calls and always go out my way to make them look like twàts
> 
> Should of helped fuel a good session though :lol:
> 
> Have a good one!!


nothing better than someone ****ing you off before gym time to fuel your sesh ....CHEECKY !!!!!GRRRR!! FKIN BT !!!!!ARGGGGHH!!!! excellent


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> still lovin the drop sets mate do you feel they help develop strength ? i feel i have come on leaps and bounds this year through extended failure through the sets


I think so m8 yes, its more of a fighting fatigue thing. You can deffo squeeze out more and more. Certainly helps when the weight is on and you're going for 1 more.


----------



## Guest

20 mins skipping done. Yes skipping!

Used to be able to skip quite well back when I was fit as a fiddle, got Laura to buy me a speed rope.

Turns out im shite at it again haha, something for me to have a go at while im home. HDMI cable set up to the tele in the conservatory, watching motivational vids while skipping away like a 10yo girl haha

Anyhoo sweat humping out of me, it gets awful hot in there real quick dont know if thats a good or bad thing. Laura and Con had a good laugh at my expense...

Either way 20 mins+ a night for the forseable


----------



## Milky

I have texted your Mrs too video it next time so we can share it and as a group PI*S OURSELVES !!


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> I have texted your Mrs too video it next time so we can share it and as a group PI*S OURSELVES !!


sorry to highjack daves thread but whats happening with your blog mate ? are you doing another now?


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> sorry to highjack daves thread but whats happening with your blog mate ? are you doing another now?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=4032263#post4032263


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=4032263#post4032263


thanks mate will take a look


----------



## Guest

A good 20 mins skipping done, followed by 50 press ups 50 sit ups.

Shower time, then get some porridge and a shake down me. Big sunday dinner planned apparently, and we've got a few of the family coming round.

So it will more than likely be a blind panic spring cleaning the house now soon as she rises from the dead.

Have a good un chaps, will more than likely do more cardio tonight so I sleep good.


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> A good 20 mins skipping done, followed by 50 press ups 50 sit ups.
> 
> Shower time, then get some porridge and a shake down me. Big sunday dinner planned apparently, and we've got a few of the family coming round.
> 
> So it will more than likely be a blind panic spring cleaning the house now soon as she rises from the dead.
> 
> Have a good un chaps, will more than likely do more cardio tonight so I sleep good.


enjoy the big dinner big lad ....Don't let anyone tell you skipping is for girls mate , tell them to have a go and see how long they last !!


----------



## loganator

Morning pal , whats on the agenda for bank holiday monday Dave ?


----------



## Guest

loganator said:
 

> Morning pal , whats on the agenda for bank holiday monday Dave ?


Not a tap m8, just trying to get myself ready for a good legs and cardio session. After that, nowt planned m8.

How bout yourself?


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Not a tap m8, just trying to get myself ready for a good legs and cardio session. After that, nowt planned m8.
> 
> How bout yourself?


been trying to get a guest pass somewhere as catts is shut , chest day today


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> been trying to get a guest pass somewhere as catts is shut , chest day today


More than welcome down here mucka, just a shame its soo far. Have to sort a day out


----------



## Guest

Legs and Arms done.

*5 min stairs on lvl 8 warmup, well I say warmup I was fcuked after!*

*
*

*
Front Squats (Cross Grip). 5 sets. Maxed @ 120 x8, dropped to 100 got 10. Felt quite comfy considering ive not done them before. Front delts a tad sore tho now, just need to get used to them I suppose.*

*
Leg Press. 5 sets. 1 drop to finish them off. Maxed @ 400k x8*

*
Standing Calf Raises 3 sets 1 drop, 2 @ rep to failure all 10+. Drop and go again.*

*
Lying Ham Curls 3 sets, 2 @ stack x failure. 1 drop*

*
*

*
Db Curls. Up in 10 reps. 15, 20, 30. Then down to failure 30, 20, 15, 10.*

*
Dips 2 sets to failure*

*
*

Nothing left in me, cardio was a no no. Will have to catch up later. Just feel drained going in the morning, no energy at all.

Cereal and Shake going down, then its chilly chicken fajitas for dinner. Lovely jubbly

Have a good day chaps.


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> More than welcome down here mucka, just a shame its soo far. Have to sort a day out


will deffo do that on my rebound after the shows mate...will be good to have a session with you and the milkster again ....looking forward to that when my carbs are back up and i grabbed a stone or so ....probly about 2 weeks after i finish the shows if rebound anything like last time ....will try to ese back into normal food this time , i think having bloated ankles taught me a lesson on my last rebound , not a good feeling i can assure you but think it was probably due to wayer manipulation more than carb intake and am trying to be ready without any of that malarky this time maybe just restrict water a bit close to the show and get some good carbs and fats down me neck


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Legs and Arms done.
> 
> *5 min stairs on lvl 8 warmup, well I say warmup I was fcuked after!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Front Squats (Cross Grip). 5 sets. Maxed @ 120 x8, dropped to 100 got 10. Felt quite comfy considering ive not done them before. Front delts a tad sore tho now, just need to get used to them I suppose.*
> 
> *
> Leg Press. 5 sets. 1 drop to finish them off. Maxed @ 400k x8*
> 
> *
> Standing Calf Raises 3 sets 1 drop, 2 @ rep to failure all 10+. Drop and go again.*
> 
> *
> Lying Ham Curls 3 sets, 2 @ stack x failure. 1 drop*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Db Curls. Up in 10 reps. 15, 20, 30. Then down to failure 30, 20, 15, 10.*
> 
> *
> Dips 2 sets to failure*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Nothing left in me, cardio was a no no. Will have to catch up later. Just feel drained going in the morning, no energy at all.
> 
> Cereal and Shake going down, then its chilly chicken fajitas for dinner. Lovely jubbly
> 
> Have a good day chaps.


good sesh mate ....managed a guest pass at a local center for me and @shane87 so chest day is on think i am going to try some up and down through the weights torture type curcuit for for us and just go for max pump and see what happens tomoz doms wise ...will let you know how it goes as i know you like inensity and drop sets in your workouts

logster


----------



## Guest

Shoulders and Tri's done

*5 mins walk to warmup, and light raises f/s/r*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press 5 sets, 2 drops*

*
Side DB Raise 4 sets 2 drops*

*
Rear Delt Fly As Above*

*
Machine Press. 2 sets @ rep out*

*
Rear Delt Row. As Above*

*
*

*
Dips 3 failure sets*

*
French Press 2 failure sets*

*
Pushdowns As Above*

*
*

*
Only managed 7 mins run after, felt ill*

Not feeling so good today, feeling like im coming down with something. Feel tired, groggy and shit.

Strength wasnt what it was today, only managed 50's on the shoulder press for 6, 17's lateral raises, and really struggled with stack on rear delts. Felt very tough! Running out on energy after every set.

Hopefully it will be a 24h thing and ill be right by tomorrow, will soon see.

Chicken tandoori and salad for tea, shower then bed I think.

Have a good un chaps


----------



## Guest

Chest and Arms done.

*Flat Hammer Machine. 5 sets up Maxed @ 80 a side x8, dropped in plates to 1 a side all failure.*

*
Machine Fly. 3 sets. Stack+20k. Sets 2 & 3 both failures. 1 dropset*

*
Dips. 3 sets @ BW Rep to failure.*

*
Cable Crossover. 3 sets Maxed @ 8 plates x12 failure, 2 dropsets*

*
*

*
Db Curls. 10's x 10k, 20k, 30k fail @6. Down the stack all to failure. 20, 17, 15, 10, 7.*

*
Rope Hammers. 10 plates 2 sets to failure.*

*
Tricep Extension. 2 sets @ stack to failure.*

*
V Bar Pushdowns. 2 sets @ 5 off stack to failure, 1 dropset.*

*
*

No cardio tonight, still not feeling right. Can always tell when im ill, chapped lips and ulsers in my mouth, nightmare.

Weighed myself on the way out, no idea how not really changed anything but im 19st 11 again? Massive head fcuk them scales!

Mirror wise, going good. The missus is commenting now on how much slimmer I am getting.

Last day on my clen tomorrow, then its 3 week off then back on.

Am 4 weeks off finishing my sus and deca aswell, will do sus for 2 after that @600mg pw, then drop it right down 150mg ew for a good 8-10 weeks or so then hit it again.

Fcuk it keep going! Plod on!

Enjoy your night chaps


----------



## Mingster

As long as you're looking good mate forget what the scales say. It's only numbers. What you look like is what counts.


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> As long as you're looking good mate forget what the scales say. It's only numbers. What you look like is what counts.


X2 mate get some vit c and zinc down you too mate always works for me


----------



## Guest

Well been up and watching ****e on youtube and films since 6 this morning.

Woke up starving this morning aswell, real craving for a big breakfast. Didnt do it, managed to russle up a bang on drink will be having this more often now

100g oats, 20g pb, pint whole milk, 2 heaped scoops choc mint BP whey, blitzed in the thingy ma bob. Lovely jubbly, much better now.

Todays food in chicken fajitas and salad again, love those things.

Off to get a back session in this morning, hard and heavy! Feeling good!

Will report back later anhoo, have a good weekend chaps


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Well been up and watching ****e on youtube and films since 6 this morning.
> 
> Woke up starving this morning aswell, real craving for a big breakfast. Didnt do it, managed to russle up a bang on drink will be having this more often now
> 
> 100g oats, 20g pb, pint whole milk, 2 heaped scoops choc mint BP whey, blitzed in the thingy ma bob. Lovely jubbly, much better now.
> 
> Todays food in chicken fajitas and salad again, love those things.
> 
> Off to get a back session in this morning, hard and heavy! Feeling good!
> 
> Will report back later anhoo, have a good weekend chaps


That sounds awsome mate,have a good session,plus a great weekend.


----------



## Guest

Back done, arm giving me a bit of jipp by the end so layed off doing the added arms. Should have hit them plenty good enough tbh

*WG LPD. 3 sets 2 drops.*

*
CG PD. 3 sets 1 drop.*

*
DB Row. 3 sets.*

*
Nautilus Pullover 3 sets.*

*
Hyper Extensions 3 sets.*

*
Rear Delt Machine. 3 sets*

*
WG High Row. 3 sets 1 drop.*

*
*

Managed *7 mins run on treadmill* before calf and shin pumps were crippling. Will get some skipping in tonight before bed, seems to help me sleep.

Threw some rear delts in, as imo its a lagging part so cant hurt.

Tendons playing up again in my right elbow, seems fine on any row, just anything overhead starts it off.

Finished my clen off today, 3 week off then back on again need to go find myself some. Guy I usually get them off disappeared, shouldnt be too hard tbh.

Chicken cut and ready to go in griddle, salad cut. Fajitas at the ready. Thats me set for the day.

Enjoy folks


----------



## Guest

Legs done this morning, went straight from the gym to watch my lad play rugby. Only a Rugby League friendly for U16 Bury while the Union league finishes. They got beat, but shown some good promise. The team they played Westborough were really good.

Just got home now, chicken and caesar salad being russled up by my loving ball n chain. Then its a day of rest infront of the PC.

Legs session.

*5 mins on incline walk*

*Front Squats 5 sets of 10 @ 100k*, still getting used to these.

*Hack Squat Machine (Close Stance) 5 sets, maxed @ 60k ES x8fail, dropped to 20ES and slow reps to failure.* Shaking like a ****ting dog by the end of this. Absolute fail, couldnt get off my heels by the end haha.

*Leg Press Supersets 10 Left, 10 Right, 10 Both = 1 set. 4 sets. Last 2 sets both failure sets.*

*Lying Ham Curls. 5 sets. Maxed @ stack +10k x6 PB.* Strength shooting up on these, stack felt easy.

*Standing Calf Raises. 5 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ stack +15k x9. Dropped to 3/4 and repped to failure.* Burning like mad!

Good session enjoyed it.

Fresh week to tear through starting tomorrow, so its rinse repeat and keep it on.

Have good un


----------



## Guest

Chest and Arms done. Cracking session, changed it up a little. It was a brute strength session, only 5 rep warmups, then straight to it. Max weight, as many as I can. Having a good rest between sets aswell.

*Flat Hammer. Up in 5's. Each side, 20, 60, 80. My normal max is 90 managed 9 reps, just couldnt get past half way for the 10 PB.* Time to give the 100 an airing I think see what I can do. Save that to next week.

*Machine Fly. Up again in sets of 5. Stack, Stack +10, Stack +20. Maxed Stack +25 managed 16 reps PB*, chest felt like it was going to explode!

*Dips. Chest was on fire by now, managed 3 failure sets @ body weight. Never got more than 10 on any.*

*Cable Crossovers (Under Pec). 3 sets, did these normal. Sets 10, then failure, then dropset to finish. Maxed @ 3 off stack x10 Another PB*

*DB Curls. Up and down the rack as normal 10 - 30. 30 - 10 *

*
Tri Pushdowns 2 sets @ failure stack. 1 drop*

*
OH Extensions As above, no dropset.*

Fajitas for tea, something quick and easy. Get ready for Man U vS Stockport UAE. About now @Rob68 will be ****ting himself as his season is drawing to an end. Then hopefully Chelski hammer the final nail in the FA cup haha. Im not bitter!










Anyway have a good un chaps


----------



## biglbs

Massive strength mate,well played by you at least!


----------



## Rob68

Morning big fella :thumb: .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

Front Squats are a killer mate - I used to do them - got better growth with them than traditional squats, although having a massive drop in the weight you do can ge a bit of a head f*ck :lol:


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Chest and Arms done. Cracking session, changed it up a little. It was a brute strength session, only 5 rep warmups, then straight to it. Max weight, as many as I can. Having a good rest between sets aswell.
> 
> *Flat Hammer. Up in 5's. Each side, 20, 60, 80. My normal max is 90 managed 9 reps, just couldnt get past half way for the 10 PB.* Time to give the 100 an airing I think see what I can do. Save that to next week.
> 
> *Machine Fly. Up again in sets of 5. Stack, Stack +10, Stack +20. Maxed Stack +25 managed 16 reps PB*, chest felt like it was going to explode!
> 
> *Dips. Chest was on fire by now, managed 3 failure sets @ body weight. Never got more than 10 on any.*
> 
> *Cable Crossovers (Under Pec). 3 sets, did these normal. Sets 10, then failure, then dropset to finish. Maxed @ 3 off stack x10 Another PB*
> 
> *DB Curls. Up and down the rack as normal 10 - 30. 30 - 10 *
> 
> *
> Tri Pushdowns 2 sets @ failure stack. 1 drop*
> 
> *
> OH Extensions As above, no dropset.*
> 
> Fajitas for tea, something quick and easy. Get ready for Man U vS Stockport UAE. About now @Rob68 will be ****ting himself as his season is drawing to an end. Then hopefully Chelski hammer the final nail in the FA cup haha. Im not bitter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway have a good un chaps


Well done with the pb's dave ....unit !


----------



## Guest

Shoulders and Tri's done.

*5 min incl walk warmup.*

*
*

*
Light raises F/S/R, RC work*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press. 4 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 55's x7. Dropped to 35's and rep out.*

*
Side Raises. 3 sets, 3 drops. 10, 15, 20fail x8. Then drop each to failure 20, 15, 10*

*
Rear Delt. 3 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ Stack x13. Drops of 4 plates each time, fail & fail.*

*
Machine Shoulder Press. 2 sets @ 60k rep to failure. 5sec negative, up explosive.*

*
Rear Delt Rows. 2 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ 2 off stack x8. 2 drops both failure sets.*

*
Dips, 2 BW sets @ Rep to failure*

*
*

*
2 min walk steady, 5 min run, 3 min catch my breath and not have heart attack*

*
*

Absolutely bolloxed today for some reason, early night on the cards.

Tea was some spicy beef thing, wasnt that good left over half of it honestly not that hungry tbh. Will prob get some eggs down me later get the numbers up at least.

The missus just about to de hair my back, then its trim the rest of me, shower and kipp.

Have a good un


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Morning big fella :thumb: .... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 117048


Haha :cursing:


----------



## Guest

Back done, killer session really wanted to give the lats a good going over. Job done!

*Usual warmup, light pulls, rows etc etc*

*
*

*
Rack Pulls.Went up in 40's (20 each side) to 260. Maxed @ 260 x9. My PB of 270 will be smashed next week! Should have really done it today, but after 9 I was done.*

*
Nautilus Pullover. 4 sets, 1 drop. Maxed @ stack x14, x12, x11 + partials, Dropped to 3/4 and rep to failure no rest.*

*
CG Pulldown. 4 sets, 1 drop. Maxed @ stack x5, drop to 3/4 and rep again no rest.*

*
WG Low Row. As above, maxed @ stack x5 again.*

*
Jones Machine UR Rows. 2 sets 1 drop. @60k, drop to 40 and rep.*

Suitably done in, will be doing some skipping tonight before bed. Had a **** nights sleep last night, playing some mind puzzle thing on my phone set my brain off. Woke up multiple times through the night with the answer to questions I was struggling on.

Wont be doing it again haha. Addictive tho

Tonights food was stuffed chicken breast from the local butchers, had some pork stuffing type thing inside it, twas very good! Had 2 of them and a plate full of roast veg with evo drizzled over, peppers, onion, tomato, parsnip, new potato's.

Shake being guzzled as I type, shower and off to bed with the laptop bit of surfing haha

Cheat day tomorrow! Roll the fcuk on im already starving! KFC will be getting raided!

Have a good un


----------



## loganator

morning Dave mate are you gonna be at the gym with Milky on tuesday mate?


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> morning Dave mate are you gonna be at the gym with Milky on tuesday mate?


No matey, its in his gym isnt it, refuse to go there cant be doing with the lad that owns it.


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> No matey, its in his gym isnt it, refuse to go there cant be doing with the lad that owns it.


really mate ? will hook up for a session were you train after comps or your welcome at catts again anytime mate


----------



## loganator

Morning mate , not just me up with the sparrows on a sunday then ,


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> Morning mate , not just me up with the sparrows on a sunday then ,


Im awake @ 6 every morning m8. Body clock just doesnt turn off. Sat on the bed watching nonsense on youtube


----------



## Milky

Same as


----------



## zack amin

Make that 3, think I might hit some fasted cardio


----------



## Ricky12345

X4 lol


----------



## Guest

Legs and a bit of arms today -

*10 min walk to warmup, stretches and lunges*

*
*

*
Front Squats - 60k x10, 100k x9fail, 120k 4x5, 1x3fail. Knee Giving me grief again*

*
Leg Extensions - 20k Each Leg x15, 30k 2 sets x10, 1 set x9 Fail + Partials*

*
Ham Curls - 3 sets @ stack. 15, 13fail, 12fail + Partials*

*
Standing Calf Raises - 3 sets. stack x15, +10k x12fail, +10k x13fail + Partials*

*
*

*
DB Concentration Curls. 15k x10, 20k x10, 25k x8fail, 15k x11fail*

Was well and truly done in by then so called it a day.

Ran out of protein, so trying to make up for it with meat and eggs. Stomach is in pieces all the eggs im eating Laura going beserk haha :thumb:

Just got back from Rugby with Connor, belting game. They played Stockport who are a cracking team, winners of cheshire div 1.

Sedgley won by 1 try, belting game. Really good to watch both teams were very very good.

Only 1 more game then its season over and he's back to playing League for Bury.

Anyway, time to push food into my face im starving!!!

Have a good weekend chaps


----------



## Guest

Next weeks food bagged up, ready to go.

Legs were in pieces, after a good hot bath and they feel much better.

Got a poorly wife to look after, she's had a migraine all day poor sod cant shift it. So its a dark room, paracetamol and ibuprofen keep her well watered with cups of tea haha.

I really cant be bothered cooking now, so food getting ordered in. Ill be having half a chicken, tandoori job and salad looking forward to it, stomach thinks my throat has been cut.

Nowt on for the rest of the night so its a goodbye from me, enjoy


----------



## TELBOR

Must be a woman thing, mines got a 'migraine' today


----------



## Rob68

*WEMBERLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY*     

You rag [email protected] hope your well gutted :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> View attachment 117872
> 
> 
> *WEMBERLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY*
> 
> You rag [email protected] hope your well gutted :lol: :lol:


Wigan will turn you blue cnuts over! Make it even funnier hahaha


----------



## Guest

**** day at work today, been well and truly had over.

130 tonne, turned to 190 tonne, 190 tonne turned to 190 plus 3 tonne of sealing grit. "Dont worry wagons will be back to back" Yeah right, queue multiple hours sat waiting for gear and a late night getting later and later.

5 o clock comes, 4 wagons turn up at the same time....

So no gym tonight, Food > Shower > Bed.

See how he gets on when I dont turn in tomorrow, takes the ****!


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Next weeks food bagged up, ready to go.
> 
> Legs were in pieces, after a good hot bath and they feel much better.
> 
> Got a poorly wife to look after, she's had a migraine all day poor sod cant shift it. So its a dark room, paracetamol and ibuprofen keep her well watered with cups of tea haha.
> 
> I really cant be bothered cooking now, so food getting ordered in. Ill be having half a chicken, tandoori job and salad looking forward to it, stomach thinks my throat has been cut.
> 
> Nowt on for the rest of the night so its a goodbye from me, enjoy


Mate I suffer from these buggers as well, had them in my early 20s and again recently. Not stress related. Saw the doc and to cut a long story short it was coffee, or in fact the lack of it. Odd I know but coffee is apparently really good at controlling migraines. Early 20s I was training and had no coffee and got migraines. In the last 6 months decided to quit drinking it and they came back. Was told if I feel one coming on take the paracetamol with coffee. Strong coffee, ideally black.

No good for headaches, but good for migraines.

For those that don't know or have never had one, a migraine is a completely different thing to a headache, and not just pain levels. It is a different set of neurological triggers. Coffee constricts the blood vessels in the brain and this helps migraines but won't help headaches. Also checks out online as well.

I now have 1 strong black coffee in the morning, and since seeing the doc 4 weeks ago have not had a single attack. Before that was getting one almost every week to 10 days.

Hope she recovers soon mate.


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> Mate I suffer from these buggers as well, had them in my early 20s and again recently. Not stress related. Saw the doc and to cut a long story short it was coffee, or in fact the lack of it. Odd I know but coffee is apparently really good at controlling migraines. Early 20s I was training and had no coffee and got migraines. In the last 6 months decided to quit drinking it and they came back. Was told if I feel one coming on take the paracetamol with coffee. Strong coffee, ideally black.
> 
> No good for headaches, but good for migraines.
> 
> For those that don't know or have never had one, a migraine is a completely different thing to a headache, and not just pain levels. It is a different set of neurological triggers. Coffee constricts the blood vessels in the brain and this helps migraines but won't help headaches. Also checks out online as well.
> 
> I now have 1 strong black coffee in the morning, and since seeing the doc 4 weeks ago have not had a single attack. Before that was getting one almost every week to 10 days.
> 
> Hope she recovers soon mate.


She has just stopped drinking coffee aswell m8, you could be right.

Cheers for that


----------



## Guest

Ooooh some new chicken recipe's to try @Screwy is a bit of a budding chef in the kitchen. Great cook!

Sticky BBQ Sauce Wings -

4 garlic cloves chopped fine.

1 tablespoon of sugar

2 tablespoons of chinese 5 spice

2 tablespoons of dark soy sauce

2 tablespoons of sweet chilli sauce

1 tablespoon of salt

3 spring onions chopped finely

2 fresh chillis chopped up fine

and a pack of chicken wings cut in half at the knuckles (skins on)

literally mix everything together in a bowl and it makes a dark sauce, get it smooth then cover the chicken wings with the sauce. let it marinate for a hour or 2... then wollop in the over for 45/55 mins at 150 degrees or gas mark 4. keep stirring every 15 mins or so so u keep the wings coated in the sauce.

Salt n Pepper Wings -

half cup of flour

4 tbsp chinese 5 spice

4 tbsp salt

2 tbsp pepper

spring onions

fresh chillis

chicken wings

2 eggs beaten

mix the flour, 5 spice, salt and pepper in a bowl

coat the chicken in the egg and then coat with the mixture... shallow fry for 7 mins turning over regularly.. get a nice colour on them

in a second pan have a little bit of oil

spring onions chopped, chillis chops and some crushed garlic...

let it sweat down

add the chicken to this mix and give a good stir get it al over chicken

All this talk about food now im starving!


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done this morning btw.

*Seated DB Press 4 sets 1 drop.*

*
Side Raises 3 sets 2 drops.*

*
Rear Delt Flys, As Above.*

*
Upright Row 3 sets 1 drop.*

*
Side Delt Machine As Above.*

*
*

*
Finished off with 100 reps of Curls, keep hold of the bar.*


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Shoulders done this morning btw.
> 
> *Seated DB Press 4 sets 1 drop.*
> 
> *
> Side Raises 3 sets 2 drops.*
> 
> *
> Rear Delt Flys, As Above.*
> 
> *
> Upright Row 3 sets 1 drop.*
> 
> *
> Side Delt Machine As Above.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Finished off with 100 reps of Curls, keep hold of the bar.*


nice session mate, with a little burn there at the end! Good work, keep at it and you'll start putting some size on soon. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Fantastic work mate, Looking better than ever.


----------



## Guest

*Chest and Arms done.*

*
*

*
Flat Bench 2x 25, 2x 20 @ 70k warmup (Waiting for hammer machine, hate flat bench with a passion)*

*
Hammer Bench. 80k ES x10, 90k totally gone, managed 2. Dropped it to 40 ES and repped till I couldnt even move it. *

*
Machine Fly. Stack x15. Stack +10 x15, Stack +15 x10, Stack +20 x10just. Dropped to 3.4 stack and again rep till spent.*

*
Dips. 3 sets @ BW to failure. 12, 9, 10 Pure determination got that last one, locked half way and couldnt move, bit of a leg shuffle and it went up.*

*
Cable Crossovers (Under Pec as per) 5 off stack x12, 3 off stack x9fail.*

*
*

*
OH Ez Bar Extensions 3 sets. 20k ES @ Failure*

*
Pushdowns 2 sets. Stack @ Failure*

*
DB Curls Up the rack 7, 10, 15, 20, 25fail @8, 30fail @5. Down - 25, 15, 10, 7 all fails*

*
*

Absolute [email protected] of a week at work, been on hire and they just plough you with work. Our boss letting them do it to us aswell. Cnuts trick of the highest order.

He needed us to work tomorrow to finish a job, same again will be ploughed with work. So I told him no, I will only do it for double pay. At first he was having none of it, I wasnt so bothered tbh dont need the money, just like having him over the barrel he has us over all week.

Anyway half hour later we get the double pay, haha dancer. Will be a **** day, but for double bubble it can be.

Thats is my next course paid for :whistling:

Cheat day today, not eaten much tbh. Had a bacon sarnie this morning, and some chips from what is possibly the ****test chippy in Liverpool.

Need to give my head a wobble and get some scran down me :thumb:

Have a good weekend folks


----------



## Guest

Up since 6 been catching up on Top Gear on iPlayer

Up 80g oats, 2 scoops whey, Pint of whole milk blitzed in the doofer and guzzled down. The new raspberry from bulk powders is bang on, not too sweet really refreshing.

At the gym @ 10 soon as it opens for a back session, **** week at work has meant ive dropped a day. Ill pick legs day up on Monday then start over.

Got myself a nice tan yesterday working in liverpool, red hot all day so it was a vest day haha, easy enough day tbh finished @ 3 and the double bubble makes it even better! Lovely jubbly

Not far off finishing this course now last few ml of deca left then its drop to 2ml of sus for 2 week then its cruise / cut, big diet time ready for the hols in July


----------



## Guest

*Back and Bi's done*

*
*

*
WG LPD 3 sets 1 drop*

*
BO Rows 3 sets 1 drop*

*
WG Row 3 sets 1 drop*

*
CG Low Row 3 sets 1 drop*

*
Nautilus Pullover 3 sets 1 drop*

*
*

*
Alternate DB Curls 3 sets*

*
BB Curls 2 sets*

Shake and Cereal going down, and its home made beef burgers for dinner. Wholemeal barms (toasted), crispy salad, slice of spicy cheese, and lean mince oooh yes!


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done, was supposed to be legs but knee giving me jip warming up so left it well alone.

*Seated DB Press, 4 sets 2 drops on all*

*
Side DB Raises, As Above*

*
Rear Delt Rows, (High, Wide Grip) As Above*

*
Front DB Raises, 3 sets*

*
Machine Side Raises, As above*

*
Rear Delt Fly, As Above*

*
*

*
Machine Curls superset with Tricep Pushdowns to finish off 3 sets of each*

Shoulders and Arms well and truly spent, looking the best I have in a long while now. Getting alot leaner cardio and diet doing its trick. Jumped back on the clen today, 40mcg for a week then bump to 80 then 120 week after.

Using the chinese stuff this time, does seem alot stronger than my old Astralean Alpha pharma stuff, was shaking like a ****ting dog this afternoon in work and the sweat was humping out of me in the gym.

Prob just a shock to the system will soon get used to it.


----------



## Guest

Now im off to watch Man U win the league, traa


----------



## Guest

Holiday booked, 2 month and 20 days till turkey! Big diet time


----------



## Guest

Back session with one of the young lads from work. He did really well for his first time, was petrified going in haha, soon settled in and was surprising very strong.

A late one from work aswell so feeling tired, soon woke up a little one I got going.

*Usual warmup, light pulls and rows to get the blood flowing then straight to it*

*
*

*
Rack Pulls 5 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 260x 6 So no PB this week, strength just drained from rep 4*

*
Nautilus Pullover 3 sets 1 drop*

*
High Lever Row 3 sets 1 drop*

*
DB Row 3 sets 1 drop*

*
WG Row 2 sets 1 drop*

Bit gutted about the PB thought I would have had it this week, never mind always next week.

Food been 100%, getting very hungry again around tea time, so its food time!

adios have a good night


----------



## Rob68

You still giddy about your little trophy win 

FA cup is where its at these days :whistling: 

I text Dave a few weeks ago after utd got beat by chelsea ....he never replied ... he was chomping at the bit to get his revenge .... cue 9.50pm monday night and low and behold i get the texts :lol:


----------



## Guest

*Chest and Arms done.*

*
*

*
Flat Hammer Bench 5 sets 1 drop*

*
Dips 3 sets*

*
Machine Fly 4 sets 1 drop*

*
Cable Crossovers 3 sets 1 drop*

*
*

*
Tricep Pushdowns 5 sets*

*
DB Curls Up and down the rack.*


----------



## Guest

*Legs and Bi's done*

*
*

*
Front Squat. 5 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 140 x5just almighty growl on the way up haha, just couldnt help it. Dropped to 60 and repped till no more.*

*
Seated Calf Raises 3 sets Maxed @ stack x15*

*
Standing Calf Raises 3 sets. Maxed stack x 13*

*
DB Box Squats (Oh the pain!!! Will explain in a mo!) 5 sets Maxed @ 50k db x9 no fail see story*

*
Laying Ham Curls Maxed @ stack x12*

*
*

*
DB Curls Up and Down the rack 10 > 30. 30 > 10*

Never been in so much pain in the gym in my life! Box squats going all well and good, really got into the groove and plodding on nicely. Last set 50k db's in hand lower myself to the box, and you know the lining inside your shorts? Well that pulled my bollock right between my legs and 19st of me, plus 100k of db sat right on it, MY FCUKING GOD! I nearly spewed I was in that much pain, some old fella next to me was in tears laughing "I know what you just did!... ouch!" I couldnt breathe it was that bad.

So theres me in the foetal position in the middle of a semi empty gym (thank fcuk) in total agony and some old guy laughing at my dismay.

Took a good 20 mins to get to my feet, still throbbing like mad now. Scared to look at them (or at least whats left of them)

Other than a probable self castration was a decent session in the gym, knee held out just fine. Felt strong indeed.


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> *Legs and Bi's done*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Front Squat. 5 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 140 x5just almighty growl on the way up haha, just couldnt help it. Dropped to 60 and repped till no more.*
> 
> *
> Seated Calf Raises 3 sets Maxed @ stack x15*
> 
> *
> Standing Calf Raises 3 sets. Maxed stack x 13*
> 
> *
> DB Box Squats (Oh the pain!!! Will explain in a mo!) 5 sets Maxed @ 50k db x9 no fail see story*
> 
> *
> Laying Ham Curls Maxed @ stack x12*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> DB Curls Up and Down the rack 10 > 30. 30 > 10*
> 
> Never been in so much pain in the gym in my life! Box squats going all well and good, really got into the groove and plodding on nicely. Last set 50k db's in hand lower myself to the box, and you know the lining inside your shorts? Well that pulled my bollock right between my legs and 19st of me, plus 100k of db sat right on it, MY FCUKING GOD! I nearly spewed I was in that much pain, some old fella next to me was in tears laughing "I know what you just did!... ouch!" I couldnt breathe it was that bad.
> 
> So theres me in the foetal position in the middle of a semi empty gym (thank fcuk) in total agony and some old guy laughing at my dismay.
> 
> Took a good 20 mins to get to my feet, still throbbing like mad now. Scared to look at them (or at least whats left of them)
> 
> Other than a probable self castration was a decent session in the gym, knee held out just fine. Felt strong indeed.


Proper session mate I sound like a wilderbeast giving birth sometimes on the squats but when you gotta growl you just gotta .......

Glad you rippin it up mate keep at it ......my sympathy goes out to your nad lol !

Had a similar pain once , went to docs had a syst on me nut and didnt know what it was ...... Doc stuck a fkin green in it pumped it full of some saline **** or some thing .... Deffo wasnt anasthetic ! Then stuck it again and drained it !

I was sat on the edge of the litlle leather bed in the docs room .....white and dripping with sweat then he says can you send the next patient in please and im like I cant move mate giz a minute and he goes its ok you can have a sit down in the waiting room ,

old guy waiting to go in next says you ok son , I just shook my head unable to speak , went to a specialist a couple of weeks later and he was fuming when I told him what the doc had done and said it was well dangerous !


----------



## loganator

Hope my nad story wasn't too much mate , true tho !


----------



## Rob68

Dave said:


> *Legs and Bi's done*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Front Squat. 5 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 140 x5just almighty growl on the way up haha, just couldnt help it. Dropped to 60 and repped till no more.*
> 
> *
> Seated Calf Raises 3 sets Maxed @ stack x15*
> 
> *
> Standing Calf Raises 3 sets. Maxed stack x 13*
> 
> *
> DB Box Squats (Oh the pain!!! Will explain in a mo!) 5 sets Maxed @ 50k db x9 no fail see story*
> 
> *
> Laying Ham Curls Maxed @ stack x12*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> DB Curls Up and Down the rack 10 > 30. 30 > 10*
> 
> Never been in so much pain in the gym in my life! Box squats going all well and good, really got into the groove and plodding on nicely. Last set 50k db's in hand lower myself to the box, and you know the lining inside your shorts? Well that pulled my bollock right between my legs and 19st of me, plus 100k of db sat right on it, MY FCUKING GOD! I nearly spewed I was in that much pain, some old fella next to me was in tears laughing "I know what you just did!... ouch!" I couldnt breathe it was that bad.
> 
> So theres me in the foetal position in the middle of a semi empty gym (thank fcuk) in total agony and some old guy laughing at my dismay.
> 
> Took a good 20 mins to get to my feet, still throbbing like mad now. Scared to look at them (or at least whats left of them)
> 
> Other than a probable self castration was a decent session in the gym, knee held out just fine. Felt strong indeed.


 :lol: :lol: Hope your not still in pain .... that would be terrible :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Milky

Rob68 said:


> :lol: :lol: Hope your not still in pain .... that would be terrible :whistling: :lol:


He will still be hung over l reckon mate so the pain wont start again till the hangover wears off :lol:


----------



## Guest

Yep, rough as toast. Cracking night tho.

Turns out I grew up with Antonys wife, she lived opposite my mam.

Well ****ed! Got in about 1. Burnsy missus is a good laugh, funny. Laura and her got on well.

Just having some toast, sort my head out and get to the gym.


----------



## Guest

Shoulders and Tri's done with Young Micky from work.

*Seated DB Press. 5 sets. 1 drop*

*
Side Raise. 4 sets 1 drop*

*
Rear Delt Pec Dec. As Above*

*
Side Raise Machine 3 sets*

*
UR Rows 3 sets*

*
*

*
Pushdowns 5 sets*

Felt quite strong today, 50's x8 on shoulder press, 20's x10 Side Raises, Stack Rear Delts x12. 60k UR Rows x9, Stack on side delt machine x15, Stack on pushdowns x9. Didnt seem to tire that easy plenty of stamina and aggression.

Looking better each week now, getting loads leaner. Just need to up the gas a bit for the hols 74 days and counting!

Cardio has been next to none existent this week, done 1 night of skipping sunday night 15 mins.

Thats number 1 on the priority list now. Morning and night 15 mins skipping.

Was thinking about jumping on another course just before the hols to give me that little help, any suggestions?

Bear in mind im literally just coming off a 14 week test/deca cycle, would it even be worth it at all? Or just cruise till hols? Ideas ideas people! haha


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Shoulders and Tri's done with Young Micky from work.
> 
> *Seated DB Press. 5 sets. 1 drop*
> 
> *
> Side Raise. 4 sets 1 drop*
> 
> *
> Rear Delt Pec Dec. As Above*
> 
> *
> Side Raise Machine 3 sets*
> 
> *
> UR Rows 3 sets*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Pushdowns 5 sets*
> 
> Felt quite strong today, 50's x8 on shoulder press, 20's x10 Side Raises, Stack Rear Delts x12. 60k UR Rows x9, Stack on side delt machine x15, Stack on pushdowns x9. Didnt seem to tire that easy plenty of stamina and aggression.
> 
> Looking better each week now, getting loads leaner. Just need to up the gas a bit for the hols 74 days and counting!
> 
> Cardio has been next to none existent this week, done 1 night of skipping sunday night 15 mins.
> 
> Thats number 1 on the priority list now. Morning and night 15 mins skipping.
> 
> Was thinking about jumping on another course just before the hols to give me that little help, any suggestions?
> 
> Bear in mind im literally just coming off a 14 week test/deca cycle, would it even be worth it at all? Or just cruise till hols? Ideas ideas people! haha


Test and eq might bring out that holiday vascularity...


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Test and eq might bring out that holiday vascularity...


Cheers mucka, How would you dose it m8 with just coming off 900 sus 600 deca?


----------



## Mingster

Dave said:


> Cheers mucka, How would you dose it m8 with just coming off 900 sus 600 deca?


You would need a minimum of 600 eq. Personally I like to run my test a little low but similar amounts of each would probably be best imo. It would depend on how you feel coming off your previous cycle. Maybe try a lower dose to start with then, if you feel uncomfortable with that, increase up to 50/50...

Tempted to try a similar cycle myself now that you've mentioned it


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> You would need a minimum of 600 eq. Personally I like to run my test a little low but similar amounts of each would probably be best imo. It would depend on how you feel coming off your previous cycle. Maybe try a lower dose to start with then, if you feel uncomfortable with that, increase up to 50/50...
> 
> Tempted to try a similar cycle myself now that you've mentioned it


test and eq it is then, will get my orders in weekend haha :thumb:


----------



## loganator

made up that your coming to the nwest mate ! see you there :thumb:

ps my suggestion is test cyp, tren enan and mast enan with some var sprinkled on top ......


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> made up that your coming to the nwest mate ! see you there :thumb:
> 
> ps my suggestion is test cyp, tren enan and mast enan with some var sprinkled on top ......


Aye we didnt know if our work course was on the same day, luckily not eh. Will be a a good day m8, looking forward to it.

Tren?? Fcuk that m8, dont know how you manage it, I was awful with the sides, turns me into a sleepless, sweating, raging lunatic. Bit too strong.

Never tried cyp, mast or var either come to think of it. Will have a look at them cheers mucka


----------



## Guest

Back session done, again Mike from work come along, he seems to be enjoying it. Im getting a right ear full in work, apparently he's not shutting up about the gym haha, he's a good lad to be fair.

*Pull Ups @ BW 8+2 partials, 8, 6, 5, 5 *(Never been able to do pull ups (too heavy) so never bothered until this week. Tried and tested on the back of the paving machine haha, so these will be part of the staple now)

*WG LPD 5 sets. Maxed @ 4 off Stack x 10*

*
DB Row 5 sets. Maxed @ 65k x10Just*

*
WG Row 5 sets. Maxed @ Stack x8*

*
High Lever Row. 5 sets Maxed @ 80k ES x9*

*Finished off with some Dips @ BW > Failure.* Mike really struggling with these so trying to get them in twice a week for him hopefully gain some strength with them. Give him his dues he doesnt give up the lad, good trait for him to have.

The paving machine turning into quite the multi gym, dip station on the handles on the back, and pull up station on the canopy arm haha. My god I need to get out more :lol:

Diet been superb, swapped a couple of chicken and rice days for chicken, burgen bread and salad. Good change up tbh enjoying it while it lasts, Ill soon get bored of it and go back.

Shake and cereal down the hatch, its chicken breast in mango with some sald for tea.

Smells good so im ofski, have a good un.


----------



## DiggyV

Good work fella. I love training back! 

Am going to start pull-ups shortly as everything I do for back is way above body weight, so will be a good way to get it all started and pre-exhaust it. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Chest and Tri's done, absolutely fried!

RC Cuff warmups, light presses and straight to it.

*Flat DB Press. 5 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 65k x8,* could have got a few helpers up I reckon bit Mick scared to death of them falling on him haha.

*Machine Fly. 5 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ Stack +25k x14, 2 sec pause on contraction.*

*Dips. 3 sets @ Bw rep to failure. Wasnt counting, just kept going till couldnt budge.*

*Cable Crossovers (Under Pec as always) 4 sets 2 drops. Maxed 2 off stack x9 New PB for me,* ill have the stack on that soon enough.

*Tri Extensions 3 sets @ stack > failure*

*
Tricep Pushdowns 3 sets*

*
CGBP 2 sets @ 80k to failure*

Totally fried, arms and chest feel like they are going to pop. Got a chicken tikka, lamb and steak kebab on route, absolutely perished! could eat my work boots im that hungry.

Shake and cereal down the hatch roll on delivery time!!!

Was talking to one of the young lads in the gym, he had done his food in the kitchen in the back. 300g chicken and 400g of rice, 400!?

And he eats that 3 times a day, fcuk me! he must have some stomach on him to hold that.

He's not small by any means but 400g of rice his plate was piled 4 inch high with rice haha


----------



## kingdale

65 kg pressed for reps. What a beast


----------



## Rob68

Ey up mucka things going well by the looks of it :thumb:


----------



## Guest

kingdale said:


> 65 kg pressed for reps. What a beast


Cheers mucka, will get there eventually. *I will* have them 90's up at some point haha.



Rob68 said:


> Ey up mucka things going well by the looks of it :thumb:


Aye going good ta m8, diet going well, plodding on nicely.

Did you enjoy the game? Its going to be some final eh, some belting footy!


----------



## Rob68

Mate the game its self was rubbish lol barca were terrible and gutted messi didnt play ..but the fact that i flew out in the morning wemt outside tje nou camp and managed to get a ticket was such a buzz ... the atmosphere was electric and the nou camp is the best stadium ive ever been in ... was gonna go watch tjem again tomorrow night but its costing me a fortune out here so just booked a flight home in the morning

My plan was to fly home next sunday as was gonna go watch the qualifying for tje f1 grand prix in barcelona

But am happy at just going to tje game the other night


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Mate the game its self was rubbish lol barca were terrible and gutted messi didnt play ..but the fact that i flew out in the morning wemt outside tje nou camp and managed to get a ticket was such a buzz ... the atmosphere was electric and the nou camp is the best stadium ive ever been in ... was gonna go watch tjem again tomorrow night but its costing me a fortune out here so just booked a flight home in the morning
> 
> My plan was to fly home next sunday as was gonna go watch the qualifying for tje f1 grand prix in barcelona
> 
> But am happy at just going to tje game the other night


Aye barca just dont seem to be able to held their own without Messi against decent teams. Endless passing just doesnt work.

Went to the Nou Camp as a kid, my brother is a big barca fan, was some sight back then.


----------



## Guest

Legs done this morning, belting session. Been rough the past few days with throat infection so that had an impact on it, got decent failures and dropsets out tho so nothing missed.

*Warmup, stretches and walk.*

*
*

*
Front Squats 5 sets, 1 drop. *

*
Leg Press (10 Left, 10 Right, 10 Both) 3 sets, 1 drop.*

*
Lying Ham Curls. 3 sets*

*
Standing Single Leg Curls. 2 sets*

*
Standing Calf Raises 5 sets.*

Enjoyed the session, throat is giving me some proper jipp tho, on fire!

Just got back from Rugby with Con, nearly fighting with 2 of the other dads. Ref was shocking letting both sides get away with murder (high challenges, scrum punches the lot) these 2 swearing at the lads calling them "Pure fcuking scum bags" wouldnt mind Warrington were the worse side for it. My old man told them to calm down, he got told to **** off so I hit the roof with the pair of them, they soon quietened down.

Match ended up in a full out team fight, parents splitting them up, ref sat in the middle of the field doing nothing but blowing his whistle, useless!

Anyway Bury won 32-30 a tight game. Warrington a top of the league above Bury so a great result for the lads.

After a good bollocking by the coaches from both sides they were all made to shake hands and get on with it. The 2 dads just walked off, sad pair of cnuts, they need to learn from their kids.

Anyway back now, showered shaved and off to @Milky's for some well deserved BBQ and a sneaky beer or 10.


----------



## Guest

Back and Bi's Done. The world and his mate were in the gym, full to the rafters. So few exercises got changed about, bollox to waiting.

*CG Pulldowns 4 sets 1 drop*

*
High Lever Row 4 sets 1 drop*

*
Yates BO Row 4 sets *

*
Db Row 3 sets*

*
*

*
Db Curls - Down the rack failures starting from 25k.*

*
Hammer Curls as above.*

*
*

Done, food time starving!


----------



## Guest

Early finish from work today so sneaked a gym session in.

Chest, didnt bother with Tri's didnt have to they are on fire!

*Usual Warmup, RC work etc*

*
*

*
Flat Hammer Bench 3 sets 1 drop Maxed @ 80k ES x8 +1 Good long negative then dropset*

*
Seated Hammer Press 2 sets 2 drops Maxed @ 75k ESx 5*

*
Cable Crossovers (Under Pec)3 sets 1 drop. PB on this stack x5*

*
Machine Fly 2 sets 2 drops Stack + 25k x 15*

*
Decline Bench 3 sets 1 drop Maxed @ 140 x5*

Triceps are on fire for some reason, bit of a niggle on decline bench so stopped. Think I may have done too much, couple of days rest and see how it is.

Shake and cereal down, Home made burgers for tea. Lovely jubbly


----------



## strongmanmatt

Looking fantastic in here Big Dave


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done, should really be a rest day but fcuk it felt fine so hit it hard.

*Usual warmups & RC cuff*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press. 4 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ 52k x5, 30k drop, 20k drop OUCH!!*

*
Seated Side Raises 3 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ 20k x8, 15k drop, 10k drop*

*
Rear Delt Fly. 2 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ Stack x13, x11.*

*
Seated Smith Press. 2 sets 60k x10, 100k x8fail*

*
Wide Grip Ming Rows 3 sets 1 drop. *

Wasnt feeling particularly strong today, feeling quite empty tbh. Pushed out a good session with nothing spared so happy with that.

Today marked my last jab of Sus & Deca, will finish off what sus I have left over the next week 4ml or so.

Am waiting on my Test and EQ to land so it will be straight on that through till holiday. Just over 9 weeks, 65 days to be exact.

So cardio and increased reps to push me along, will be running the course @ T-800/EQ-750, thats the closest I can get it given the doses per ml see how I get on.

Even the wife is in gym mode now, past 2 week solid. Up @ 5 with me, straight off to the gym for an hour and half, fair play to her she is putting the graft in.

Todays gym text was - "32 mins treadmill, 5 mins stepper, 10 min bike, 5 mins xtrainer, 15 mins walk cooldown.... knackered" haha


----------



## loganator

some decent pressing going on there pal ! Iv'e decided our next session will be when i'm bulking lol .....and i havent forgot that @Milky still want's to train legs with me :lol:


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> some decent pressing going on there pal ! Iv'e decided our next session will be when i'm bulking lol .....and i havent forgot that @Milky still want's to train legs with me :lol:


Fu*k right off you.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Fu*k right off you.


Play fair @Milky - he's only trying to get you away from your current goal of bicep boy....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

(yeah I know: f*ck right off aswell....)


----------



## Guest

Legs done, took my lad with me... well forced is more like it!

*Warmups, walk, stretch and light weights.*

*
*

*
Front Squat 4 sets 1 drop*

*
DB Box Squat 3sets 1 drop*

*
Lying Ham Curl 4 sets 1 drop*

*
Standing Calf Raise 4 sets 1 drop*

Done in!

Con did very well, took a bit of getting used to the front squat but once he got the jist he went well. Box squats we got some aggression out of him, bit of growling haha.

Ham Curls seen him off, then straight onto Calf Raises where he was very strong!! 5 off stack x10 no problem.

He's got a game tomorrow aswell, should be interesting haha :devil2:


----------



## Rob68

Just checking your ok mate,not poorly or owt .... as not had a single abusive text about saturdays match :cursing: .... :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Just checking your ok mate,not poorly or owt .... as not had a single abusive text about saturdays match :cursing: .... :laugh:


Sorry m8y only just stopped laughing about it tbh m8, not had chance to catch my breath.

Hows the travelling going?


----------



## Guest

Chest, Tris and Bi's done.

*Seated Hammer Str Bench. 5 sets upward 4 drops. Maxed @ 77.5k ES x6, 1 good 10 sec negative. Dropped all the way down to 20's in plates all to failure, 70, 60, 40, 20*

*
Machine Fly. 3 sets Maxed @ stack +25k x15, 2 drops, stack, then 3/4*

*
Incline Bench. 2 sets @ 100k x failure. Didnt count, got passed 10 in both sets*

*
Cable Crossovers. 2 sets. Both to failure. Maxed @ 3 off stack x9, fatigue kicking in by this time. *

*
Pushdowns 2 sets @ stack xfailure. 12 + 8*

*
OH Tri Extensions 2 sets *

*
Curls Up and Down as per. *

*
*

*
15 mins fast walk / jog to finish off*

Working in the arse end of keswick, 2 and half hour drive away on some farmers lane in the middle of nowhere, by the time I got in just couldnt be bothered. One of those days where I didnt really fancy going, but glad i did now, enjoyed it.

Anyway, food time! Got some homemade burgers to attend to.

Have a good un.


----------



## Guest

Really enjoyed the show yesterday aswell. @loganator did himself proud as you can see by his pics in the journal, he was there with his mates @shane87 and another lad (didnt catch his name)

1st time id ever been to a bodybuilding show, quite an eye opener. Jesus wept there was some really nice girls there, absolutely jaw dropping! There was some big lads aswell..... haha

In all honesty very inspiring, all of the contenders looked really really good!

Ran into @Pscarb, @liam0810 and co there aswell, was great seeing them there.

Enjoyed it, would deffo go to another.


----------



## liam0810

Was good seeing you pal, didn't enjoy seeing that other Cnut though as I seen him Saturday and once a month is enough! Ha!


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Was good seeing you pal, didn't enjoy seeing that other Cnut though as I seen him Saturday and once a month is enough! Ha!


ha ha well " that cu*t " treated Dave and l too lunch on your money bollok chops so can l just say THANK YOU :lol:


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Really enjoyed the show yesterday aswell. @loganator did himself proud as you can see by his pics in the journal, he was there with his mates @shane87 and another lad (didnt catch his name)
> 
> 1st time id ever been to a bodybuilding show, quite an eye opener. Jesus wept there was some really nice girls there, absolutely jaw dropping! There was some big lads aswell..... haha
> 
> In all honesty very inspiring, all of the contenders looked really really good!
> 
> Ran into @Pscarb, @liam0810 and co there aswell, was great seeing them there.
> 
> Enjoyed it, would deffo go to another.


Cheers Dave it was great to have some UK-M support there mate , great show


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Chest, Tris and Bi's done.
> 
> *Seated Hammer Str Bench. 5 sets upward 4 drops. Maxed @ 77.5k ES x6, 1 good 10 sec negative. Dropped all the way down to 20's in plates all to failure, 70, 60, 40, 20*
> 
> *
> Machine Fly. 3 sets Maxed @ stack +25k x15, 2 drops, stack, then 3/4*
> 
> *
> Incline Bench. 2 sets @ 100k x failure. Didnt count, got passed 10 in both sets*
> 
> *
> Cable Crossovers. 2 sets. Both to failure. Maxed @ 3 off stack x9, fatigue kicking in by this time. *
> 
> *
> Pushdowns 2 sets @ stack xfailure. 12 + 8*
> 
> *
> OH Tri Extensions 2 sets *
> 
> *
> Curls Up and Down as per. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 15 mins fast walk / jog to finish off*
> 
> Working in the arse end of keswick, 2 and half hour drive away on some farmers lane in the middle of nowhere, by the time I got in just couldnt be bothered. One of those days where I didnt really fancy going, but glad i did now, enjoyed it.
> 
> Anyway, food time! Got some homemade burgers to attend to.
> 
> Have a good un.


Keep smashing it mate , doing yourself proud and a massive change in pysique since I saw you last .....unit !!!!


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> ha ha well " that cu*t " treated Dave and l too lunch on your money bollok chops so can l just say THANK YOU :lol:


Hahahaha! I hope Dave put out if you bought him lunch. Actually seeing as though its my money I think Dave owes me a favour haha


----------



## 3752

Dave said:


> Really enjoyed the show yesterday aswell. @loganator did himself proud as you can see by his pics in the journal, he was there with his mates @shane87 and another lad (didnt catch his name)
> 
> 1st time id ever been to a bodybuilding show, quite an eye opener. Jesus wept there was some really nice girls there, absolutely jaw dropping! There was some big lads aswell..... haha
> 
> In all honesty very inspiring, all of the contenders looked really really good!
> 
> Ran into @Pscarb, @liam0810 and co there aswell, was great seeing them there.
> 
> Enjoyed it, would deffo go to another.


your a ****ing tall fukcer  good to finally meet you buddy sorry i could not talk for longer it was a busy day, now we have to get on with filming @Milky and his Burpees


----------



## TELBOR

Pscarb said:


> your a ****ing tall fukcer  good to finally meet you buddy sorry i could not talk for longer it was a busy day, now we have to get on with filming @Milky and his Burpees


He's a bloody man mountain isn't he!!

Gentle giant though


----------



## loganator

Pscarb said:


> your a ****ing tall fukcer  good to finally meet you buddy sorry i could not talk for longer it was a busy day, now we have to get on with filming @Milky and his Burpees


Please can I come to make sure @Milky does all his burpees to the correct standard with full pushup chest to floor in each one !

They didn't nickname me the burpee king for nothing lol


----------



## Rob68

R0BLET said:


> He's a bloody man mountain isn't he!!
> 
> *Gentle giant though*


Think the word your really looking for @roblet is .....cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Rob68 said:


> Think the word your really looking for @roblet is .....cnut


Bloody phone auto correcting again 

[MENTION=15026]Dave was probably pulling that bus through Manchester last night he's that big :lol:


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> your a ****ing tall fukcer  good to finally meet you buddy sorry i could not talk for longer it was a busy day, now we have to get on with filming @Milky and his Burpees





loganator said:


> Please can I come to make sure @Milky does all his burpees to the correct standard with full pushup chest to floor in each one !
> 
> They didn't nickname me the burpee king for nothing lol


There isn't really a polite way to say " you can fu*k right off "

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Pscarb said:


> your a ****ing tall fukcer  good to finally meet you buddy sorry i could not talk for longer it was a busy day, now we have to get on with filming @Milky and his Burpees





loganator said:


> Please can I come to make sure @Milky does all his burpees to the correct standard with full pushup chest to floor in each one !
> 
> They didn't nickname me the burpee king for nothing lol





Milky said:


> There isn't really a polite way to say " you can fu*k right off "
> 
> :lol:


It is now my lifes work to Get @Milky doing

a) A Zyzz pose

and

B) Get a full set of burpee's on youtube haha


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello Dave,

How you doing big man?


----------



## Guest

Back done with the young lad.

*Warmup light pulls and rows then straight to it.*

*
*

*
Rackpulls. ?? sets was quite a few. Maxed @ 260 x8. Dropped to 160 and slow reps*

*
Nautilus Pullover. 4 sets. maxed @ stack x12fail, x10fail. 1 dropset.*

*
WG LPD. 3 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 2 off stack x9, drop to half and go for fail.*

*
DB Row. 3 sets. Maxed @ 65k x10*

*
WG High Row 3 sets. Maxed @ stack x9, 1 dropset*

Back suitably in tatters, shake and cereal being devoured as I type. Tonights culinary delight is Chicken Fajitas, Salad, Spicy Rice and some Coleslaw

Early night on the cards I think, the wife owes me some bedroom time :rolleye:

Have a good un folks


----------



## strongmanmatt

Great Work dave, enjoy the bedroom time, dont wear yourself out!


----------



## Guest

strongmanmatt said:


> Great Work dave, enjoy the bedroom time, dont wear yourself out!


Its her that should be worried m8, 2 days without any. Im like a man possessed :lol:


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done,

*Cuff work, light raises f/s/r*

*
*

*
Seated Smith Press. 4 sets 3 drops. Maxed @ 120x7. 80k drop, 60k drop*

*
Seated Side Raises. 3 sets 3 drops. Maxed @ 25k x6, 15, 10, 7 drops.*

*
Reverse Pec Dec. 3 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ stack x14. 3/4, 1/2 drops*

*
WG Ming Rows. 2 sets. *

*
Shoulder Press Machine 7 sets of 7, 30 sec rest. blowout.*


----------



## Guest

New bits have landed, will be starting these tomorrow. 800mg test, 750mg Eq pw. Will be splitting it as per into 2x weekly jabs as 5ml a go is a bit much.

Trying some new gear, the fuerza stuff we can usually get seems to have disappeared which is a bit of a ****ter, really rate the stuff.

This came recommended so not too fussed tbh.

Onwards and upward!










Supposed to be doing a legs session tonight, but managed to drop a diesel pump on my ankle first thing this morning and its swollen and painful as fcuk, it got the "ARGH YOU CNUT!!" and kicked across the site but didnt do it any favours haha

See how I am tomorrow.

Anyway, off to the gym do a bit of chest and arms I think.

Have a good weekend chaps


----------



## Guest

Chest and Arms done.

*Warmup cuff work, light presses and flys.*

*
*

*
Seated Hammer Bench. 4 sets 3 drops. 20kES x10, 40kES x10, 60kES x10, 75kES x7. Then down in same increments, 30 sec rest between. Killers! Chest was on fire!*

*
Cable Crossovers. 3 sets, 2 drops. ½ stack x10, ¾ x10, Stack x6, and down again to failure.*

*
Dips. BW 3 sets to failure. Wasnt counting but wasnt many on any set, chest was in pieces. Think the highest I got was 7.*

*
*

*
OH EZ Extensions. 20kES x10, 25k x7fail, 20k x4fail*

*
Pushdowns Stack x5fail, ¾ x12fail*

*
*

*
Nautilus Curl Machine 3 sets 3 drops. ¾ stack x15, stack x15, stack+5k x10 fail, and down again. *

Well and truly done in!

Shake and cereal down, tonights culinary delight is spicy chicken fajitas and salad.

Shower and a couple of episodes of Game of Thrones to catch up on, lovely jubbly!


----------



## Mingster

Living the life there mate:thumbup1: A great session, quality food and GoThrones, doesn't get much better than that lol...


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Living the life there mate:thumbup1: A great session, quality food and GoThrones, doesn't get much better than that lol...


Living the dream mate, now my body just needs to catch up haha

59 days till Turkey, cant come soon enough!


----------



## Guest

Legs done with Connor. He put in a cracking effort today, had him going white and heaving so cant ask more! Strong sod for his age aswell, gets it off his mum haha.

My ankle is still bad so steered clear of the squats today, gave the presses a thorough hammering to make up.

*5 min walk, 10 mins jog warmup. *

*
*

*
Leg Press. 5 sets upward sets of 15 reps, last set to complete fail, even partial. Then 5 failure drops in plates 30 sec rest. Awful and brilliant at the same time. Maxed @240k x15 then dropped.*

*
Standing Calf raise 4 sets up. 4 down as above. Maxed @ stack +20k x9, then drop through.*

*
Lying Ham Curls. 2 high rep sets up x15. 1 drop @ rep till dead. Stack x12.*

*
*

*
10 min shaky walk to finish off, legs completely done in.*

Connor really enjoying the gym now, been told off his rugby coach to bulk up so im doing my best to help.

Leg Press he maxed @ 120k x9, then I just beasted him 100k fail, 80k fail, 60k fail, 40k fail, 20k fail. Fair play to him he didnt give up, tried to got the stare and stayed seated haha.

Calf raises, maxed @ stack x10, fast reps but let that go as it is heavy. Will be slowing him down next week controlled!

Ham curls 3 off stack x6 then dropped through the stack again failures.

Really enjoy taking him tbh, hes learning quick and enjoying it. Plus is keeps him off the computer so win win.

Just rusting up some tuna / salad / burgen sarnies then off to bolton, need to pic a new set of headphones up for my pc, the wife managed to snap my old ones clean in half yesterday.

Obviously she's denied everything.... but thats by the by.

Its me who gets the bill haha


----------



## flinty90

all looks well in here ya big fcuker.. carry on X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> all looks well in here ya big fcuker.. carry on X


Cheers for popping in mucka, need to have a catch up on your journal m8. Tbh im spending less and less time on here now. Journal beginning to feel a bit mundane.

Just keeping plodding on as per pal.

Hows tricks your end? Working away still? Will have to get a gym session sorted either this end or yours, when we have a spare weekend


----------



## [email protected]

Dave said:


> Legs done with Connor. He put in a cracking effort today, had him going white and heaving so cant ask more! Strong sod for his age aswell, gets it off his mum haha.
> 
> My ankle is still bad so steered clear of the squats today, gave the presses a thorough hammering to make up.
> 
> *5 min walk, 10 mins jog warmup. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Leg Press. 5 sets upward sets of 15 reps, last set to complete fail, even partial. Then 5 failure drops in plates 30 sec rest. Awful and brilliant at the same time. Maxed @240k x15 then dropped.*
> 
> *
> Standing Calf raise 4 sets up. 4 down as above. Maxed @ stack +20k x9, then drop through.*
> 
> *
> Lying Ham Curls. 2 high rep sets up x15. 1 drop @ rep till dead. Stack x12.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 10 min shaky walk to finish off, legs completely done in.*
> 
> Connor really enjoying the gym now, been told off his rugby coach to bulk up so im doing my best to help.
> 
> Leg Press he maxed @ 120k x9, then I just beasted him 100k fail, 80k fail, 60k fail, 40k fail, 20k fail. Fair play to him he didnt give up, tried to got the stare and stayed seated haha.
> 
> Calf raises, maxed @ stack x10, fast reps but let that go as it is heavy. Will be slowing him down next week controlled!
> 
> Ham curls 3 off stack x6 then dropped through the stack again failures.
> 
> Really enjoy taking him tbh, hes learning quick and enjoying it. Plus is keeps him off the computer so win win.
> 
> Just rusting up some tuna / salad / burgen sarnies then off to bolton, need to pic a new set of headphones up for my pc, the wife managed to snap my old ones clean in half yesterday.
> 
> Obviously she's denied everything.... but thats by the by.
> 
> Its me who gets the bill haha


Hi Dave

How old is your son if you don't mind me asking?

Mine is 14, very fit and strong but wants to bulk up a bit for rugby. Not sure what to do with him really.


----------



## Guest

[email protected] said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> How old is your son if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Mine is 14, very fit and strong but wants to bulk up a bit for rugby. Not sure what to do with him really.


Hi Jojo, cheers for popping in.

He's 15, alls you can do is try and keep the diet half decent. If your lad is owt like mine he will be an eating machine, anything and everything gets ate now if its not nailed down. Just trying to get as much decent food down him as we can.

Training wise, he goes rugby training 3/4 nights a week and comes to the gym with me whenever he can. Nothing too heavy, certainly no 1rm or strength training as he's still growing. As long as he can get reps out of it it seems to be fine.

Tbh im only going off what worked for me, im by no means any sort of guru. Diet is the be all and end all, fast metabolisms and lots of cardio makes for a lot of food, get that as good as you can and you're onto a winner.


----------



## [email protected]

Dave said:


> Hi Jojo, cheers for popping in.
> 
> He's 15, alls you can do is try and keep the diet half decent. If your lad is owt like mine he will be an eating machine, anything and everything gets ate now if its not nailed down. Just trying to get as much decent food down him as we can.
> 
> Training wise, he goes rugby training 3/4 nights a week and comes to the gym with me whenever he can. Nothing too heavy, certainly no 1rm or strength training as he's still growing. As long as he can get reps out of it it seems to be fine.
> 
> Tbh im only going off what worked for me, im by no means any sort of guru. Diet is the be all and end all, fast metabolisms and lots of cardio makes for a lot of food, get that as good as you can and you're onto a winner.


Thanks Dave

He eats well at home but god knows what he eats at school or when he's out with his mates. I'll have a word with him about that and maybe start taking him to the gym with me. Not sure he'll want to go with his old mum though lol.


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Dave
> 
> He eats well at home but god knows what he eats at school or when he's out with his mates. I'll have a word with him about that and maybe start taking him to the gym with me. Not sure he'll want to go with his old mum though lol.


If that's your ar*e in your avi sod him and let me come with you :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> If that's your ar*e in your avi sod him and let me come with you :lol:


Haha that is indeed my bum and you're welcome to come to the gym with me anytime


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Haha that is indeed my bum and you're welcome to come to the gym with me anytime


Mrs Milky, where we training then :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Mrs Milky, where we training then :lol:


If I'm Mrs Milky does that mean I get mod privileges? 

I'm in Kent, maybe a bit far away :lol:


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> If I'm Mrs Milky does that mean I get mod privileges?
> 
> I'm in Kent, maybe a bit far away :lol:


I will promote you immediately and Kent pfft l can do that in 3 and half hours :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> I will promote you immediately and Kent pfft l can do that in 3 and half hours :lol:


Lol you don't want to give me a ban hammer, there'd be hardly any members left. You're a lot more patient than me :lol:


----------



## loganator

good to see you still smashing the drop sets in mate :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good Morning, Big Dave!


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> good to see you still smashing the drop sets in mate :thumb:


Aye, they have become a staple of my week now m8. Cant fault them tbh.



strongmanmatt said:


> Good Morning, Big Dave!


Morning Matt mate, all good?

--

Up bright and breezy this morning, woke up by Con with a nice brew. He's hobbling about nicely haha

Been fannying about the house tidying up and what not and shoving the missus out of the door off to work. Bored ****less now!

Just getting breakfast down then ready for the gym with Con, cardio and arms day I think, just something to get me out and about.


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Aye, they have become a staple of my week now m8. Cant fault them tbh.


 deffo seems to be working for you pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Cardio and Arms done.

*5 mins walk. 10 mins jog bad cramps/pumps today on the outer front side of my shin.*

*
*

*
DB Curls 4 sets up. 10, 15, 20, 25*fail in reps of 10. Then drops down same increment to failures *

*
Rope Hammer Curls 3 sets up 3 sets down*

*
Crucifix Curls 3 sets*

*
*

*
Dips. BW x10, bw+20 x10, bw+40 x6. 1 drop bw x failure*

*
Tri Extensions 2 sets up, 3 down. *

Con needed a good push today, "still tired from yesterday" he said, I had to laugh. He's a big fan of dropsets now hahaha

He gave it a good go anyway, cant move his arms now so my job is done haha. Some food, hot shower and a kipp he'll be right as rain.

Dinner today is Chicken fajitas, salad and piri piri rice.

Dont know whats for tea, let the wife decide, I cba cooking :whistling:

No more training now till tues for me, couple of deserved rest / recover / grow days

Have a good un


----------



## Guest

Well today has been ****, still rough.

Got up at 6 went down for breakfast, watched tele for an hour or so and felt rough so came back to bed.

Connor then woke me up at 4 coming in from school, felt a little better so went to the gym, try a bit of cardio, did 10 mins and just went back to square 1.

Food and bed again I think, today is a write off.

See how I am tomorrow. Hate being ill.


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Cardio and Arms done.
> 
> *5 mins walk. 10 mins jog bad cramps/pumps today on the outer front side of my shin.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> DB Curls 4 sets up. 10, 15, 20, 25*fail in reps of 10. Then drops down same increment to failures *
> 
> *
> Rope Hammer Curls 3 sets up 3 sets down*
> 
> *
> Crucifix Curls 3 sets*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Dips. BW x10, bw+20 x10, bw+40 x6. 1 drop bw x failure*
> 
> *
> Tri Extensions 2 sets up, 3 down. *
> 
> Con needed a good push today, "still tired from yesterday" he said, I had to laugh. He's a big fan of dropsets now hahaha
> 
> He gave it a good go anyway, cant move his arms now so my job is done haha. Some food, hot shower and a kipp he'll be right as rain.
> 
> Dinner today is Chicken fajitas, salad and piri piri rice.
> 
> Dont know whats for tea, let the wife decide, I cba cooking :whistling:
> 
> No more training now till tues for me, couple of deserved rest / recover / grow days
> 
> Have a good un


Good to see you passing on the good habits to the young un pal ! If he starts well like that he will be a monster pal


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Well today has been ****, still rough.
> 
> Got up at 6 went down for breakfast, watched tele for an hour or so and felt rough so came back to bed.
> 
> Connor then woke me up at 4 coming in from school, felt a little better so went to the gym, try a bit of cardio, did 10 mins and just went back to square 1.
> 
> Food and bed again I think, today is a write off.
> 
> See how I am tomorrow. Hate being ill.


Hows you today pal ?


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> Hows you today pal ?


Still rough mucka, took another day off. Would be of no use in work like this, feel rotten.

All ive done for the past 2 days is sleep. Con is off ill aswell, so had Laura running ragged for us haha.

She seems immune to it all, always the way.


----------



## biglbs

Hope you get over this soon mate,you were doing so well in here!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hope you feel better soon Dave, I am going to Docs soon, I am still feeling abit rough tbh but Not as bad as I was.


----------



## [email protected]

Get well soon


----------



## Milky

You did the right thing mate, tw*t of a day TBH.


----------



## Guest

Feeling loads better today, just been holiday clothes shopping with Lou all day.

She has been on her "Get trim for holiday" campaign and she's done superb, 4 week in so far.

We did all her measurements and photo's when she started so we could look back, just done the 2nd lot now.

Cardio 4 days a week and weights 2 (upper / lower), and she sorted her own diet out (fussy eater). She's down near half a stone, and down an inch and half on her waist / hips and is looking really good for it.

She wont let me post the pics up on here hahaha (Not that ive tried!)

But fair play to her she has stuck to it, shes at the gym by 6 most mornings and hasn't once missed a planned day yet.

Today she's been driving me insane "Im aching!" Oh get over it woman! Try doing it 4 days a week aswell as a manual job haha.

Anyway, might chance the gym later get a back session in.

Have a good weekend folks


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Feeling loads better today, just been holiday clothes shopping with Lou all day.
> 
> She has been on her "Get trim for holiday" campaign and she's done superb, 4 week in so far.
> 
> We did all her measurements and photo's when she started so we could look back, just done the 2nd lot now.
> 
> Cardio 4 days a week and weights 2 (upper / lower), and she sorted her own diet out (fussy eater). She's down near half a stone, and down an inch and half on her waist / hips and is looking really good for it.
> 
> She wont let me post the pics up on here hahaha (Not that ive tried!)
> 
> But fair play to her she has stuck to it, shes at the gym by 6 most mornings and hasn't once missed a planned day yet.
> 
> Today she's been driving me insane "Im aching!" Oh get over it woman! Try doing it 4 days a week aswell as a manual job haha.
> 
> Anyway, might chance the gym later get a back session in.
> 
> Have a good weekend folks


Text me the pics mate 

kidding :lol:

Well done for her mate, im guessing having you by her side has helped - plus the holiday 

Glad your better bud. Enjoy the sun.... if it comes


----------



## Guest

R0BLET said:


> Text me the pics mate
> 
> kidding :lol:
> 
> Well done for her mate, im guessing having you by her side has helped - plus the holiday
> 
> Glad your better bud. Enjoy the sun.... if it comes


Haha fcuk all to do with me m8, shes seen the pics of the waiters haha


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Haha fcuk all to do with me m8, shes seen the pics of the waiters haha


Oh lol.

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Back session done and dusted, feeling miles better now thank fcuk. Just need to get rid of this sore throat its driving me insane!

*Warmups. Pulldowns, Rows, Hypers*

*
*

*
Nautilus Pullover. 3 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ stack +20k x8. 2 drops in weight both failure sets*

*
CG Pull down. 3 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ stack x7. And drops as above*

*
T-Bar Row (Plate Loaded). 3 sets. 2 drops. Maxed @ 100k x8 x5. Drops as above.*

*
Wide Grip Row. 3 sets. 2 drops. Maxed @ 2off stack x7. Drops again.*

*
Rackpulls. 3 sets no drops. Maxed @ 200k x10 all reps, power up and slow down.*

Shake, banana and a mini pack of jelly beans post wo, no cereal in the house need to go shopping.

Been lumbered with my niece and nephews for the day, so im already boarderline on breakdown. Get one sorted the other pipes up, nightmare!!!

Laura has just taken them out for an hour so hopefully they will come back tired. Im downloading as many cartoons as I can for them in the hope it will keep them schtum for 5 mins haha

Its near food time, tuna and salad, burgen bread butties for me and con, Lovely jubbly!


----------



## Rob68

Just imagine if this happened mucka 

http://www.thedaisycutter.co.uk/2013/05/are-barcelona-preparing-for-life-without-leo/


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Just imagine if this happened mucka
> 
> http://www.thedaisycutter.co.uk/2013/05/are-barcelona-preparing-for-life-without-leo/


Never!


----------



## Guest

*Legs done.*

*
*

*
10 min run to warm up, stretches and knee rotations*

*
*

*
Front Squats. 6 sets. 3 of them @ 120 xfailure 9, 9, 6. Dropped to 60k and 2 rep out sets.*

*
Leg Press 3 sets 300k x10, 400k x10fail 400k x8fail*

*
SLDL 5 sets. 2 drops. Maxed @ 140k x8, drops @ 100 @ 60 both rep out*

*
Standing Calf Raise. 5 sets @ stack x failure ?? numbers. Just know it hurt like fcuk.*

*
*

*
10 min walk to finish off*

Good session, head finally ok and able to push again.

Got a telling off by one of the women in the gym she seen me putting the bar back after a failure in the rack she thought I was curling haha "You best not be curling in there Mr! Thats my squat rack. haha" had to laugh.

Anyway, legs suitably collapsing on their own so job done.

Shake and cereal down the hatch, chicken and salad fajitas for dinner.

Plan for the rest of the day is off hire the niece and nephews then relax!


----------



## Milky

you get my text ow whatsapp of what ever l sent about Tuesday mate ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> you get my text ow whatsapp of what ever l sent about Tuesday mate ?


Not checked my phone m8, ahh ok sound as.


----------



## Guest

Well fcuk me my legs are broken! As is my toilet seat!

Up this morning, legs falling off, goes to sit on the throne, legs give out under me. Snapped the metal arm thing that holds the lid on hahaha

Didnt know wether to laugh or cry, not one part of my legs are pain free, none!

Gonna go have a walk to the shops get some blood in them


----------



## Guest

Chest and Tri's done. A well deserved 2 days rest now I think. Body is knackered!

*Seated Hammer Press. 5 sets up, 3 drops. 20kES, 40, 60, 75fail @ 7, 75fail @ 5, 60 x4, 40 x6, 20 x10* Absolutely nothing left in me after that!

*Machine Fly* (Cable machine broke) *3 sets, 1 drop. Stack x15, Stack +20k x13 fail, +4fail. Drop to 3/4 and rep again failure.*

*Dips. BW x15, +20k x8 fail, +20k x5fail, BW x7fail*

*OH EZ Extensions. 10kES x15, 20k x8fail, 20k x6fail* Arms pretty much shot by this point.

*CGBP 60k x15, 80k x8, x5, x4.....* Hometime!

Couple of days off to recover now, legs still in bits, as is pretty mucht he rest of me now haha.

Rest of the day is food and sleep! Back to work tomorrow, oh the joy!

Have a good un folks


----------



## Milky

Hope your ar*e is bleeding, old man, cheeky tw*t !!


----------



## Guest

Well 1st jab of the med tech gear 2 nights ago and got a really bad pip, its got worse over 2 days.

Feels like ive been kicked in the **** cheek, not red or hot, bit of swelling tho. Dont think its an infection just a very bad pip, its a sore mother! Will see how I get on with it through the week and possibly next jab.

No gym today, rest and grow day. Had a bit of an easy one at work, a balfour gas awareness course finished @ half 1 and straight home, result!

Only down side was nothing to eat till 12, and that was a **** roadside sarnie.

Oats and shake just thrown down me, will try and get another meal in before tea tonight.


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Well 1st jab of the med tech gear 2 nights ago and got a really bad pip, its got worse over 2 days.
> 
> Feels like ive been kicked in the **** cheek, not red or hot, bit of swelling tho. Dont think its an infection just a very bad pip, its a sore mother! Will see how I get on with it through the week and possibly next jab.
> 
> No gym today, rest and grow day. Had a bit of an easy one at work, a balfour gas awareness course finished @ half 1 and straight home, result!
> 
> Only down side was nothing to eat till 12, and that was a **** roadside sarnie.
> 
> Oats and shake just thrown down me, will try and get another meal in before tea tonight.


Which compound you using mate? I got a bottle of t400 for rebound so if that's and its gonna be bad pip after every jab ill change it


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Which compound you using mate? I got a bottle of t400 for rebound so if that's and its gonna be bad pip after every jab ill change it


T400 and EQ250 m8 (2ml Test 3ml EQ). It could just be a bad jab m8, in all fairness it was 5ml, ive done 5ml before tho no probs even 6ml and nothing. But ill let you know.


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> T400 and EQ250 m8 (2ml Test 3ml EQ). It could just be a bad jab m8, in all fairness it was 5ml, ive done 5ml before tho no probs even 6ml and nothing. But ill let you know.


Damn it! Thought that'd be the case, ill be doing like all 10ml in a week so for want to have pip in my butt and arms! Let me know bud


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Well 1st jab of the med tech gear 2 nights ago and got a really bad pip, its got worse over 2 days.
> 
> Feels like ive been kicked in the **** cheek, not red or hot, bit of swelling tho. Dont think its an infection just a very bad pip, its a sore mother! Will see how I get on with it through the week and possibly next jab.
> 
> No gym today, rest and grow day. Had a bit of an easy one at work, a balfour gas awareness course finished @ half 1 and straight home, result!
> 
> Only down side was nothing to eat till 12, and that was a **** roadside sarnie.
> 
> Oats and shake just thrown down me, will try and get another meal in before tea tonight.


Dave, might be a histamine reaction to the carrier oil or solvent mate. I get it with Pharma Sust, real bad PIP, lasts for a week - or did for me. If it happens again next time, take a piriton (or Boots own) antihistamine tab before pinning, and then one a day for the days after and it should stop it. Did with me. Take them at night though mate as they can make you drowsy.

I have some Med Tech as well, that I start in a few weeks (longer now as am dropping down to 400mg EW for a few weeks while injury heals), I'll let you know how I get on also mate.

Good Luck fella :thumb:


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> Dave, might be a histamine reaction to the carrier oil or solvent mate. I get it with Pharma Sust, real bad PIP, lasts for a week - or did for me. If it happens again next time, take a piriton (or Boots own) antihistamine tab before pinning, and then one a day for the days after and it should stop it. Did with me. Take them at night though mate as they can make you drowsy.
> 
> I have some Med Tech as well, that I start in a few weeks (longer now as am dropping down to 400mg EW for a few weeks while injury heals), I'll let you know how I get on also mate.
> 
> Good Luck fella :thumb:


Cheers mucka, ive got some piriton downstairs ill give it a go.


----------



## liam0810

Hows the pip today pal?


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> Hows the pip today pal?


Still sore as fcuk m8, like a golf ball in my **** cheek. Swelling going down tho, no redness


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> Still sore as fcuk m8, like a golf ball in my **** cheek. Swelling going down tho, no redness


any heat Dave?


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> any heat Dave?


Aye a bit m8, not red hot but warmer than the other side. No redness, just a bit of swelling/lump, its definitely got a bit better through the day.

See how it is tomorrow.


----------



## DiggyV

did you take any piriton?


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> did you take any piriton?


Aye took one before bed last night, will have another tonight after my tea


----------



## Guest

Well looks like my **** is on the mend haha, lump, heat and a bit of redness now tho. Nowhere near as painful but still sore as fcuk if I sit on it funny.

See how it is tomorrow, no better ill go to the docs over the weekend, get it looked at (poor cnut)

Just got back from the gym, shoulders session in.

*Usual warmup, cuff work, light raises.*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press. 4 sets 2 drops. Maxed : 50k x5, dropped to 30 then 20 rep to failure.*

*
Seated Side Raise 3 and 2. Maxed @ 20k x6, dropped to 15 then 10.*

*
WG Cable Rows. 3 and 2. Maxed @ 3/4 stack x8, 2 drops.*

*
Hammer Shoulder Press (Plate loaded). 20K ES x12, 40k x7*

*
Rear Delt Fly's 2 sets @ stack, 13, 10*

*
*

Starting to feel myself again now, this virus or whatever it was has near enough gone now. Just my lad is still ill, he's been given antibiotics today off the doc.

Looking forward to weekend, get a back session in tomorrow, then its make or break on sunday for legs day.


----------



## Guest

Determination or what?!


----------



## Guest

Legs day done. 2 of the lads from work fancied a session so went and put them through their paces.

Had one near spewing and the other on his knee's.

*Warmup 5 min walk, 5 min jog. Stretches.*

*
*

*
Front Squats - 5 sets. Maxed @ 120 x7, x6 bit of a helper. And 1 dropset*

*
Hammer Squat Machine - 3 sets. Maxed @ 75kES*

*
Leg Press 10x left, 10x right, 15x both. 3 sets Maxed @160k Lx10 Rx10 Bx17 Legs ready to pop!*

*
Lying Ham Curls 5 sets. Maxed @ stack x16 x12 x9 +partials*

*
Standing Calf Raise (Toes Out) superset with Seated (Toes In) 3 sets of each.*

Legs on fire, Jamie dropped out after the 1st set of Calf raises, went white ready to spew, had to laugh.

Scon lasted the lot but was fcuked! For a 50yo bloke he's in belting nick and a strong fcuker aswell!

The gym has got a load more gear in ready for the new room which is near ready now. Should make a big difference in there bit of space again.

It really is a cracking gym, great atmosphere aswell the guys that work there are really helpful and a good laugh.


----------



## loganator

Lol good to see you dishing it out Dave , do you think they will come back for more ? I bet they can't walk at work when the doms kick in you will be carrying them :lol:


----------



## Guest

100 pressups, 100 crunches, 100 bw squats, ready for breaky, stomach think my throat has been cut, really hungry this morning.

Working later on tonight on a late/night shift. Hopefully be home at a sensible time starting half 4, so going to try and get some sleep this afternoon.

Forgot to add, had 2nd jab of MedTech gear yesterday only did half (1ml T400, 1.5ml EQ in my quad) I think 5ml in 1 go is too much, will be doing these 2x a week.

Anyhoo totally pain free, no pip, no soreness alls well, Must have just been a bad jab or just a bit unlucky with the 1st one. @liam0810 & @DiggyV- I know wanted an update so here you go chaps

Have a good un folks

The missing a day off the gym been thrown out the window, Just about to set off, bored senseless here so get a good session in and sleep till work time hopefully.


----------



## Guest

Back and Bi's done.

*10 min walk and light pulls and rows to warmup.*

*
*

*
Hammer Pullover (Plate Loaded) 4 sets. 2 drops Maxed @ 130k x9 x6.*

*
CGPD 3 sets. 2 drops. Maxed @ Stack x6*

*
T-Bar Row (Plate Loaded). 3 sets 3 drops. Maxed @ 100k x9.*

*
Wide Grip Cable Row. 3 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ 4 off stack x10.*

*
No Rack Pulls today need my back for tonight...*

Got home, Banana, Shake and Tropical Muesli down the hatch.

Off to Asda in a sec go get Laura a birthday card and some bits for tomorrow, then its sleep till 4 for me :sleeping:

Have a good un


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> 100 pressups, 100 crunches, 100 bw squats, ready for breaky, stomach think my throat has been cut, really hungry this morning.
> 
> Working later on tonight on a late/night shift. Hopefully be home at a sensible time starting half 4, so going to try and get some sleep this afternoon.
> 
> Forgot to add, had 2nd jab of MedTech gear yesterday only did half (1ml T400, 1.5ml EQ in my quad) I think 5ml in 1 go is too much, will be doing these 2x a week.
> 
> Anyhoo totally pain free, no pip, no soreness alls well, Must have just been a bad jab or just a bit unlucky with the 1st one. @liam0810 & @DiggyV- I know wanted an update so here you go chaps
> 
> Have a good un folks
> 
> The missing a day off the gym been thrown out the window, Just about to set off, bored senseless here so get a good session in and sleep till work time hopefully.


Thank Christ for that! Didnt fancy jabbing 10ml in a week and being a complete cripple!


----------



## Guest

Chest session done, weak as a kitten. Very little in the way of carbs today.

Todays food consisted of 4 tins of tuna, salad and low fat coleslaw and 2 pieces of burgen bread.

6 - Shake, Banana, Apple, Orange

9 - 1/3 of the tuna and salad mix. 2 Pieces of burgen bread.

12 - As Above, no bread

3 - As Above

6 - Shake

Tonights tea is chicken and salad.

Session done felt really weak, couldnt lift anywhere near what I can normally. So went through the motions pushed as hard as I could and got the failures, then hammered drop sets.

*Hammer Bench 4 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ 65k ES x6 x4. *

*
LP Dips 3 sets @ BW to failure*

*
Cable Crossovers 3 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ 4 off stack x7*

*
Machine Fly 3 sets. Maxed @ Stack+20k x8, x7*

*
Inc Press Burnout to finish off 60k, 100k, 60k*

Bit disappointed with the session never good to see the numbers/reps drop like that, but like said got the failures felt suitably done in after so cant really grumble.

39 Days till the hols!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hey Big Dave, looks like some fantastic work you've been doing recently buddy good job, I love a good leg pump.


----------



## Guest

Shoulders done, strength still dropped?? Fcuk knows what is up with me? Plodded on regardless

Anyway BCAA's guzzled along with a strong coffee and off I went.

*Usual warmup, cuff work light raises f/s/r*

*
*

*
Seated DB Press. 4 sets 2 drops. Maxed @ 45k x7. Drops @ 30, 20 both failures*

*
Seated Side Raise. 3 sets, 2 drops. Maxed @ 17.5k x9, Drops @ 15, 10*

*
Rear Delt Fly. 3 sets, 1 drop. Maxed @ stack x14. x11.*

*
Seated Smith Press Burnout. 60k 2 rep to failure sets, slow and controlled both down and up, hurt like fcuk!*

*
Wide Grip Ming Rows. 2 failure sets at half stack.*

*
Shrugs 2 sets @ 120k to failure (boredom kicking in!)*

Home, shake and banana down me, waiting on some tandoori chicken coming my way with salad.

3rd jab into the med tech gear and all going well. No repeat of the 1st jab as yet no pip what so ever.

Am thinking about going on DNP for 2 week @250ed see if I can get a jump on the bf loss before the hols, get it done now and it will give me time to fill back out aswell.

Now just need to find some.... :whistling:

Anyway foods up have a good un folks


----------



## Guest

Few pic updates for the journal, excuse the tan its been redders down here


----------



## DiggyV

nice progress Dave. :thumb:

some big tiger stripes on the pecs as well, and I thought mine were big.


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> nice progress Dave. :thumb:
> 
> some big tiger stripes on the pecs as well, and I thought mine were big.


Cheers pal.

Aye fcuking nuisance they are. You cant normally notice them, but the sun seems to have brought them right out..


----------



## Guest

Back and Bi's done

*Warmups light rows, pd's, curls.*

*
*

*
Nautilus Pullover 4 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ stack +15k x13.*

*
CG PD. 3 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ stack x 12.*

*
T-Bar Row. 3 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 110k x7.*

*
WG Cable Row. 3 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 3/4 stack x10.*

*
Rack Pulls. 5 sets. Maxed @ 240 x10*

Done in, like a furnace in the gym tonight, could have rang my tshirt out by the time I was done, horrible!

Tonights food is Home made Chicken Burgers. Grilled chicken breast. Toasted wholemeal barm, salad, mustard and tom c.

Lovely jubbly!


----------



## Mingster

Feeling a bit stronger tonight, Dave?


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Feeling a bit stronger tonight, Dave?


Aye mate, wasnt tired anyway. Cheat day aswell so always full of beans :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Couldnt help myself had to get a gym session in, it was that or cut the grass....

Did a push session as my 2 during the week were abysmal weight wise. Anyway all's back to normal strength back and reps were fine aswell.

*Flat DB Press. 4 sets Maxed @ 65k x6, x5*

*
Machine Fly. 3 sets Maxed @ stack +20k x15, x12*

*
Seated Hammer Press. 3 sets. Maxed @ 100k x15, x9*

*
Seated Side Raise. 3 sets 1 drop. Maxed @ 20k x8, 10k drop to fail.*

*
Rear Delt Cable Row. 3 sets. Maxed @ 3/4 stack x8*

*
*

*
Finished off with walk and jog. 10 mins walk, run to heart attack about finished up on 15mins so 5 mins running.*

Like a furnace in the gym again, few comments off the lads saying im getting bigger every week now keep doing what im doing so really pleased.

Onward and upward!

Legs tomorrow 1st thing so big solid breakfast on wake, give it an hour or so then straight to it.

Texts off @Milky so far

Friday morning - Bonjourno ****'s, 700 mile drive now... 28 degrees and cruise control set to 80

Just now - Sat here with a latte in my hand over looking the med. Bob on!


----------



## biglbs

You're getting some power there mate good work.


----------



## Guest

Legs done this morning. Good session

*Hammer Squat Machine. 5 sets 1 drop. Up in reps of 15. Maxed @ 200k x8. Dropped to 100 and repped till I couldnt move it, literally fell off the machine*

*
Standing Calf Raise 5 sets. Maxed @ Stack x16, x13, x11*

*
Lying Ham Curls 5 sets. Maxed @ Stack x16, x15, x9*

Legs suitably done in, was still early so did some curls.

*DB Curls superset with Across Body Hammers.*


----------



## Milky

Had one of those fast golfs and an R8 racing thro Lyon yesterday mate.


----------



## Guest

Chest and Tri's hammered. Cracking session with 2 of the lads from work. Had young Jay putting me through my paces with helpers and negatives, well and truly spent!

*Hammer Bench Machine. 20K ES x20, 60k x15, 75k x8, 75k x5 +helper on last rep. 3 forced negatives at that weight, drop to 40k and rep to failure, explosive up, 4 sec down. Chest on fire!*

*
Cable Crossovers. 6Plates x15, 8 x12, Stack x9, Stack x6. 8 x7. PB on this thank fcuk after last week.*

*
BW Dips. 3 sets to failure*

*
Machine Fly. Stack x 15, +20k x12, +20 x9*

*
*

*
Pushdowns Flat Bar. Stack x15, x13 x7*

*
OH Rope Extensions. 5 plates x9, 5 x8*

Arms and Chest in absolute pieces! Good training with someone that knows what they are doing, feel like you get that extra bit in.

Belting session really enjoyed it, day off tomorrow then its back - wed, shoulders - fri, legs - sun, hopefully.

Food been bang on the button, tonights tea was fish, veg and homemade wedges (only a few not keen on them tbh)

Will get some more food in before bed, prob a small omelette or something ran out of protein this morning :crying: More on order, hopefully be here tomorrow

Anyway, shower time and last episode on Game of Thrones to watch. Have a good un folks


----------



## MURPHYZ

Just looked thru for a catch up and your looking good @dave, well done m8 ur lump


----------



## Guest

Not updated for a while, not missed a beat gym / diet wise. In all honesty im loosing interest in the journal been feeling monotonous for a while now.

The week has been good tbh, strength is back and climbing all is going well.

Have upped my Test and EQ dose for the run up to the hols (4 week today), 1g of each pw, again split into 2x weekly jabs, will be adding clen and t3 soon as they land this week for the final push.

Cardio been good, doing a steady 15/20 mins each gym session. Every night its either pressups + crunches + leg raises or 20 mins of skipping.

Nothing else to report tbh, routine stays the same regardless aswell as intake.

Have a good weekend folks


----------



## strongmanmatt

Some seriously awesome work here Dave, Really good chap, What is your top end on the Squat you must do miles over 200 on the bar do you? What about bench must be a 400lb bencher are you?


----------



## Guest

strongmanmatt said:


> Some seriously awesome work here Dave, Really good chap, What is your top end on the Squat you must do miles over 200 on the bar do you? What about bench must be a 400lb bencher are you?


I rarely squat with the bar m8, struggle holding the bar on my shoulders not very flexible. have tried allsorts to try and improve it, just doesnt seem to work.

Did 220 x8 today on the hammer squat machine, doubt id get anywhere near that with bar tbh.

Bench wise not tried for ages m8, mostly train on my own so rarely do bar bench to test strength. Have done 170 in the past for a couple of reps, would be more than that now id imagine.


----------



## biglbs

Think about a new journal with a cause and goal it may rekindle your passion mate,good luck. :thumb:


----------

